#launchpad 2005-04-13
<superted_> is the rosetta mailer kinda slow?
<SteveA> what's up superted_ ?
<superted_> SteveA: well i did the Forgot my password routine, but i haven't received any mail :(
<carlos> superted_: from where did you asked that mail?
<superted_> carlos: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/+forgottenpassword
* ..[topic/#launchpad:carlos] : Welcome to the lunch-pad.  This is the place for discussion with launchpad users and developers. || Register for your account on https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/+login
<carlos> superted_: can you tell me your email address, please?
<superted_> carlos: sure, terance@lyse.net
<superted_> carlos: i didn't think i had updated it to that already, but it said it was taken
<carlos> superted_: are you a translator?
<superted_> carlos: yes
<carlos> superted_: Rosetta import has created three accounts for you
<superted_> carlos: heh, uhm
<carlos> from .po files we have imported into the system
<superted_> with the same email?
<carlos> I will try to fix the problem for you...
<carlos> just a second
<carlos> no, three different mails
<superted_> ok thanks alot
<carlos> superted_: I think you should have now an email in your inbox, not sure if that will fix the problem or will ask you for a password...
<carlos> superted_: is the email: superidiot@gmail.com yours?
<superted_> yeah, i could verify that too
<superted_> im not gonna use it for now thoguh
<superted_> though*
<carlos> you can get as much mails as you want inside launchpad
<carlos> and set one as the default one
<carlos> the gmail one looks different to the others so that's why I think it could help you to recover you account
<superted_> uh
<superted_> won't accept my passwords
<carlos> launchpad or gmail?
<superted_> launchpad, on the terance@lyse.net confirmation
<carlos> yeah, I supposed it
<carlos> try with the gmail account
<carlos> from the lostpassword
<carlos> form
<carlos> I will look into this problem next week, it's not normal at all
<carlos> so it does not happens again
<superted_> Your account details have not been found. Please check your subscription email address and try again.
<carlos> that's with superidiot@gmail.com?
<superted_> yep
<carlos> hmm
<superted_> you could just completely delete me
<carlos> no, I cannot do that, don't have such priviledges
<superted_> ok
<carlos> do you have anyother mail address?
<superted_> yes
<carlos> the yahoo one is also there so it's not valid for us
<carlos> as disturbedconfusion.com
<superted_> i just requested a password to be sent to it
<carlos> any other one?
<superted_> hm no
<superted_> the disturbed one doesn't work any longer, why isn't the yahoo one valid ?
<carlos> superted_: because it's the same problem you have with the other email address
<carlos> but try it, just in case it works...
<superted_> think i should have received it by now
<superted_> carlos: but since rosetta isn't 100% ready yet, i won't use it. so this can wait if it'd be more convenient :)
<carlos> superted_: it's mostly ready, only 1000 .po left to be imported
<carlos> from 10.000
<superted_> ok
<superted_> btw, are the double efforts problems with gaim e.g. sorted out?
<carlos> superted_: not completely, but now we have all .po files (if we didn't found any error while importing) automatically imported every time a new version is released
<carlos> superted_: I just added an email for you in my personal mail domain
<carlos> and asked for a new account, so you should have an email now
<carlos> create your account
<carlos> and then, merge all your accounts into that one so you will get all your real email address into that acoount
<carlos> and problem solved.
<superted_> ok
<superted_> thanks :)
<superted_> you've sent me a mail now?
<carlos> launchpad should
<superted_> to where
<carlos> to terance@lyse.net
<superted_> ok
<carlos> but you will see it as terance.sola@pemas.net
<carlos> superted_: did you got it?
<superted_> carlos: sorry to dissapoint you, still waiting
<superted_> :)
<carlos> superted_: the mail has been delivered into your account
<carlos> superted_: I see it in my logs
<carlos> Apr  2 10:32:03 gandalf postfix/smtp[2405] : 016D0A0099: to=<terance@lyse.net>, relay=asav2.lyse.net[213.167.96.69] , delay=4, status=sent (250 Ok: queued as D96B994A8B)
<superted_> hm
<superted_> wierd
<carlos> is it possible you system is eating those mails?
<carlos> thinking that it's spam ?
<superted_> My ISP sucks at filtering spam, and evo hasn't had anything to practise on yet, it'd turn up in the trash folder there anyway
<carlos> ok, then, please, wait for Monday. I'm writing a report to the accounts admins in case they can fix it for you
<superted_> carlos: ok thanks
<superted_> carlos: until monday ill be busy translating the installer anyway
<carlos> superted_: ok
<carlos> superted_: seems like it's a problem in your side, we just checked all things and seems like it should work but you ISP is eating the mails (like the other I told you)
<carlos> I think the sender is noreply@ubuntu.com (in case it helps you)
<salgado> carlos, superted_, it's noreply@canonical.com
<carlos> oh, ok. Sorry
<superted_> hm, yeah maybe noreply looks a little spammy
<superted_> carlos: it's just wierd that both the yahoo and lyse.net mail didn't get it.
<carlos> superted_: gforge and sourceforge use the same kind of account, it should not be a problem...
<superted_> carlos: ok, but could you ask someone with the rights to delete me then? so i could try and set it up again
<carlos> if your isp is eating the mails, you are going to have the same problem while creating a new account
<superted_> hm
<superted_> but didn't you send to both the yahoo and lyse.net mail?
<carlos> try the recover with the yahoo account
<superted_> can't find it
<carlos> superted_: just go to the forgotten password form and type your yahoo mail address
<superted_> carlos: ah i thought you meant some e-mail recover feature in yahoo mail
<carlos> no :-P
<superted_> tada :)
<superted_> im logged in now
<carlos> cool!
<carlos> superted_: go to https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/
<carlos> and merge all your accounts into that one so you get all your emails merged inside the same account
<superted_> carlos: i enter the terance mail in the Duplicated Account field right?
<superted_> no, terance, ted and tedsola are me
<superted_> carlos: could you check which mail the account 'ted' has?
<superted_> carlos: looks like i got my shit together now :)
#launchpad 2005-04-14
<snakeru> hello. I have a problem with signing CoCo and merging two my accounts into one in launchpad. If here is the right place to ask for help?
<daf> it is
<daf> but I'm about to go to bed
<snakeru> I have two accounts in launchpad: snake and snakeru. First was created by me and second was created by somebody other (but it based on my email address). I have tried to merge these accounts but launchpad refuses. Recover password also not works for the second account
<snakeru> Second account is the owner of one of packages that I have wrote and currently maintaining for Debian
<superted_> best place for rosetta "bugs", here or the ml ?
<ddaa> malone is
<ddaa> on launchpad.ubuntu.com
<superted_> ah ok
#launchpad 2005-04-15
<Kinnison> Morning
<bob2> malone is looking luverly, thanks guys
<bob2> hrm
<bob2> launchpad gets confused if you try to access a non-existent bug
<bob2> very very confused
<sabdfl> bob2: best refer to bradb or bjornt by name to get a response here
<bob2> sabdfl: ah, good point, thanks
#launchpad 2005-04-17
<mdke> anyone active in here?
<mdke> my question involves this page: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/codeofconduct/1.0/+sign
<mdke> how do you sign it? by inserting an ascii signed version of the CoC?
<mdke> anyone?
<mdke> i can't seem to make it work if i do it like that
<mdke> just returns a system error
<mdke> well if anyone sees this message, and has an answer, pls mail me at matthew.east@breathe.com thanks!! M
<mdke> anyone here?
<carlos> mdke: hi
<mdke> hi carlos :)
<mdke> can you gimme a hand with https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/codeofconduct/1.0/+sign?
<mdke> sorry excuse ?
<carlos> hmm, I don't know how it works exactly, but I could try
<carlos> mdke: what's the problem?
<mdke> it seems to want something pasted
<mdke> does that mean ascii version of the signed file?
<mdke> i tried pasting that in but it said "system error"
<carlos> just a second...
<mdke> sure
<carlos> mdke: could you try it again so I can look at the log to know the problem?
<mdke> just did it now
<mdke> will do it again
<carlos> hmm, don't see anything in the logs...
<carlos> ohh
<carlos> I see it now
<mdke> ok done
<carlos> hmm
<mdke> perhaps i'm putting in the wrong thing
<carlos> mdke: do you have your public gpg signature uploaded into launchpad?
<mdke> no
<carlos> could you do it?
<mdke> sure
<carlos> seems like it's failing because it does not finds it
<carlos> of course, it's a bug, instead of failing should show you an error message
<mdke> how do i upload it?
<mdke> i don't know much about keys
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> seems like it's not available yet in that launchpad version... I know it's implemented already and should appear there in a couple of days...
<carlos> mdke: in about an hour or so the maintainer of that part will be around
<mdke> there is a section on ssh key
<carlos> can you wait for him?
<mdke> carlos, not really: but you can get in touch by email?
<carlos> mdke: yeah, a gpg section should appear after the update
<mdke> sorry i have an exam in a couple of days
<carlos> mdke: sure, just a second...
<mdke> so need to study :)
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> even better
<carlos> can you file a bug?
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/products/foaf/+filebug
<mdke> in malone?
<mdke> foaf?
<carlos> yeah, is how the people accounts are handled
<mdke> ok
<carlos>  /s/how/where/
<mdke> you want me to file a bug on the system error message, or on the gpg section missing?
<carlos> the system error message
<mdke> ok
<carlos> add this:
<carlos> NotFoundError: 'Failed to verify the signature'
<carlos> that's the error I see from the logs
<mdke> fine will do
<carlos> mdke: thanks
<mdke> thanks for your help today and yesterday
<mdke> sorry that i'm a bit slow
<carlos> dude, it's not a problem at all
<carlos> :-)
<mdke> bug filed
<mdke> you think its a good idea to file feature request bugs?
<mdke> or just add them to that wiki page
<carlos> for Rosetta?
<carlos> do what is easier for you
<mdke> i thought of another one
<mdke> when logging in, the user should be taken somewhere, instead of a blank page
<carlos> mdke: well, don't worry about that, we know that :-)
<mdke> right
<mdke> i guess there are loads of features you are working on
<carlos> I think it has changed a bit, not sure if that "problem" has been fixed already
<mdke> not this end
<carlos> I mean, in our development code, when we test it enough it will be moved into launchpad.ubuntu.com
<mdke> ahhh
<mdke> i think perhaps you should add your todo list to a wiki page so people can see what is going on, to avoid making requests/bugs that you are already aware of/working on 
<mdke> one last irritance: when I go to a team page and click on the users names, it doesn't take me to their people's page
<carlos> mdke: we are going to add our Rosetta todo list to the already existing wiki page, just a matter of get some spare time :-)
<mdke> heh
<mdke> cool
<carlos> mdke: yeah, that's also fixed in our development code, will be available to the public in a couple of days
<mdke> wicked
<mdke> good news
<mdke> launchpad will be pretty cool
<carlos> thanks, we try to do the best tool for everyone
<mdke> ok see you in here again sometime
<mdke> thanks for the good work
<mdke> carlos, ping
<mdke> perhaps that email bug is present after all. I can't see my own, despite having validated my email address
<mdke> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/gulliver666/
<carlos> mdke: I see your email there
<carlos> mdke: I suppose you reloaded the page right?
<carlos> if you are not able to see your mail after the reload, file a bug against foaf about that problem
<mdke> even if i login and then shift reload I still doesn't register me as logged in on that page
<carlos> please
<carlos> oh
<carlos> mdke: don't use basic auth
<mdke> what's that?
<carlos> login from https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/+login
<carlos> mdke: don't use your browser's auth dialog
<carlos> but a form
<mdke> that's what I'm doing
<mdke> np i know what it is
<mdke> the damn auth server is down
<carlos> mdke: hmm, if you are loged in from the +login form
<mdke> hang on a tic
<carlos> and you come back to that page and hit "reload" you should appear as authenticated in the up right of the form...
<mdke> i see the problem
<mdke> i validated a different email to the one I'm registered under, and I can only login using that email
<carlos> mdke: request an account merge
<mdke> works now
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/+requestmerge
<carlos> so you merge all accounts you could have in launchpad into only one
<mdke> brilliant
<mdke> working now sorry again
<carlos> don't worry
<mdke> its just that when i changed email address on ubuntulinux.org, it didn't have the effect of changing my login name so I wasn't expecting it
<carlos> mdke: it's better if you use directly launchpad now to manage your account
<mdke> ok
<mdke> will try
<mdke> thanks again
<mdke> any sign of gpg key uploading in launchpad
<mdke> ?
<carlos> mdke: the fix is scheduled to reach launchpad.ubuntu.com on Monday
<mdke> oh i c
<mdke> sorry
<mdke> is it possible to remove bugs from malone?
<carlos> mdke: no
<carlos> they should be marked as rejected
<mdke> hi carlos 
<mdke> i can't reject my bug
<mdke> the usual system error
<carlos> mdke: the error is different, just that you cannot see it...
<carlos> let me look at the log..
<mdke> heh
<mdke> you work long hours
<mdke> carlos, yeah of course I assume the problem is a different one, I meant that the error I get is the standard one
<carlos> mdke: bug, bug, bug
<carlos> this one is interesting
<mdke> oh good
<mdke> finally I've done something useful
<mdke> even if it was by submitting an erroneous bug in malone
<mdke> what's the error?
<carlos> mdke: we are assuming a database field is not null, and in this case, is null
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> easy to fix
<mdke> whoosh
<mdke> ok cool thanks
<carlos> mdke: the malone maintainer just told me that it's already fixed
<mdke> i also tried to assign the bug to myself just in case it gave me greater permissions, but i couldn't do that either
<mdke> carlos, oh cool
<mdke> everything is already fixed
<carlos> mdke: :-)
<mdke> what time zone you in?
<carlos> CEST
<carlos> UTC + 2
<mdke> holy shit
<mdke> hard core
#launchpad 2006-04-10
<matsubara> bug 6010
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6010 in malone "error when putting non-number into bug number field: OOPS-B192" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6010
<AlinuxOS> hello boys :) why 6.04 to 6.06 ? :)
<AlinuxOS> I'm surprised :)
<mpt__> matsubara, what is being on the QA team good for?
<mpt> AlinuxOS, Launchpad isn't 6.04 *or* 6.06, you're probably in the wrong channel
<AlinuxOS> mpt, yes you've right. sorry
<matsubara> mpt: receive support spam?
<matsubara> mpt: well, ddaa suggested you should be added in. 
<mpt> oh, joy
<mpt> more spam :-)
<mpt> matsubara, "QA" suggests bugs rather than support tickets
<matsubara> mpt: One of the you might notice is that we receive lots of support requests asking for free ubuntu cds, which implies that the shipit.ubuntu.com design needs some fixing somewhere.
<matsubara> s/one of the/one of the things/
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=salgado Fix for bug #30500: Sourcepackage search for 'at' doesn't work. Do an exact source package name search along with the regular fti search. 2-columnize (r3402: kiko)
<matsubara> mpt: but now users are "pointed" to the support tracker instead of the bug tracker. QA begins there, isn't it?
<mpt> matsubara, actually that's a bug in Launchpad
<mpt> let me find it
<matsubara> mpt: anyway, most of the noise there I'll take care. If you don't think you'll need to be in there it's easy to leave (https://launchpad.net/people/launchpad-qa/+leave) I just added you because ddaa suggested so.
<mpt> matsubara, ok
<mpt> matsubara, the problem is that once you've got yourself the Launchpad account that ShipIt told you to get, you're dumped in Launchpad instead of being sent back to ShipIt
<lifeless> moin
<mpt> I was sure that bug was reported, but I can't find it
<matsubara> maybe something similar to bug 2171
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2171 in launchpad "When creating a login for the wiki account, we could skin Launchpad and redirect" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2171
<matsubara> hmm which is a dupe of 1554
<lifeless> SteveA: around ?
<mpt> yay, the front page no longer says "Launchpad Welcome to Launchpad"
<sivang> lol
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/bounties/raja
<ajmitch> ah yes, that one..
* ajmitch was wondering how to claim that bounty :)
<lifeless> morning sleepyhead :)
<spiv> :P
<spiv> Been up for a while, reviewing... just forgot to restart xchat after upgrading to dapper.
<lifeless> popping out to lunch with Dad, sms or ring me for anything urgent.
<sladen> oooh, the CC'ing is back
<sladen> oh joy(!)
<mpt> sladen, eh?
<SteveA> lifeless: away on vacation.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Update authserver.tac to match the one used in production: add /RPC2, unset debugging flag, and specify the database host. (r3403: Andrew Bennetts)
<carlos> morning
<jordi> hola
<sivang> hola jordi , carlos 
<carlos> sivang: hey dude!
<jordi> hi sivan
<sivang> carlos, jordi : hey dear dudes, how is your part of spain today? :)
<carlos> sivang: cold
<carlos> :-(
<jordi> cold?
<jordi> wtf?
<jordi> I'm in short sleeve
<jordi> sivang: how's april's rain in Israel? A bit too heavy I hear
<jordi> carlos: ok, so the kazakh guy created a team but for now he's the only member. I *want to guess* more people will join, as I told him to create only if it was more than one person.
<jordi> carlos: can you assign ubuntu-l10n-kk to Ubuntu Translators?
<carlos> jordi: dude... it's colder than yesterday...
<carlos> jordi: sue
<jordi> carlos: dunno. I was around the street at 6:50
<jordi> so it's pretty ok now :)
<carlos> jordi: done
<jordi> carlos: great
<sivang> jordi: very weird. rain in april is an odessey in Israel. :-/
* sivang hopes mother earth will not get angry this summer
<jordi> I think you got more than enough for a decade :)
<jordi> sivang: so, what do you think about .el elections?
<sivang> also lots of sand storms together with the rain, like walking in mud in the air ...
<jordi> I was quite surprised at the result
<jordi> hmm, tihs is totally offtopic.
<sivang> yeah :)
<sivang> feel free to PM me
<sivang> jordi: I'll answer you there
<sivang> carlos: cold? are you living on a mountain? (I recall mako saying something about that maybe)
<jordi> sivang: not at all
<jordi> he lives like 300 metres from the beach
<carlos> sivang: no, I have a 10 minutes walk to the beach
<sivang> carlos: ah, so I'd expect you to have comfortable climet though.
<carlos> the problem is that today is a bit windy
* stub goes for a swim
<stub> :-D
<carlos> stub: enjoy it ;-)
<ddaa> lifeless: ping
<seb128> hi
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/19600 indicates that upstream bug has been "Rejected"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19600 in nautilus "Renaming (F2) in list view when "Name" column is wider than visible area results in erratic centering" [Minor,Unconfirmed]  
<seb128> but upstream bug is "RESOLVED" "FIXED"
<seb128> is that a known issue?
<jamesh> seb128: when last checked, the remote status was "RESOLVED DUPLICATE"
<seb128> I though you followed to the duplicate in that case
<seb128> the bug has been marked as forwarded to http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=313535 first
<jamesh> seb128: judging by the state of the old ubuntu bugzilla data, someone updated the bug watch to a new bug number
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 313535 in View as List "Renaming (F2) in list view when "Name" column is wider than visible area results in erratic centering" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]  
<seb128> which has been marked as duplicate
<jamesh> but the remote status scanner hasn't checked that watch again since that change
<seb128> hum
<jamesh> remote status checking is not real time
<seb128> so launchpad is not smart about duplicates, it consider them "rejected" instead of updating the bug number?
<jamesh> yep
<seb128> not nice :/
<jamesh> maybe in the future it might be smarter
<jamesh> but not right now
<seb128> k
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix bug 37298, adjust the Bugzilla status mapping as discussed with jamesh and mpt. (r3404: Bjorn Tillenius)
<carlos> jordi: so... Can I delete the wordpress import requests at: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=all
<carlos> ?
<carlos> jordi: also... the katapult request is completely broken... the .pot file content is: http://librarian.launchpad.net/1618076/katapult.pot and, as you can see, it's not a .pot file...
<carlos> BjornT: did you see the send-bug-notifications.py script breakage?
<BjornT> carlos: hmm, yeah.
<BjornT> stub: ping
<stub> BjornT: pong
<stub> If you mean the asuka error, I've updated the postgresql auth list on asuka and it now works fine.
<BjornT> stub: no, it's another error. in the bugnotification table, there's a person who hasn't got a preferred email address. can you check who that is, and which bug he modified?
<stub> huh
<BjornT> stub: (the person related to the notification is message.owner)
<stub> launchpad_prod=# select person.name from bugnotification,message,person left outer join validpersonorteamcache on person.id = validpersonorteamcache.id where bugnotification.message = message.id and message.owner = person.id and validpersonorteamcache.id is null;
<stub>       name
<stub> -----------------
<stub>  feralert
<stub>  cksiew
<stub>  ddavid42
<stub>  kristian-jones
<stub>  rob-markovic
<stub>  ajsamaro
<stub>  matt-bunter
<stub>  janne-keskitalo
<stub>  sco
<stub>  siniath
<stub>  roman2k
<stub>  jmbalado
<stub> (12 rows)
<BjornT> and which bugs did they modify?
<stub> launchpad_prod=# select person.name,bugnotification.bug from bugnotification,message,person left outer join validpersonorteamcache on person.id = validpersonorteamcache.id where bugnotification.message = message.id and message.owner = person.id and validpersonorteamcache.id is null;
<stub>       name       |  bug
<stub> -----------------+-------
<stub>  feralert        | 32355
<stub>  cksiew          | 17208
<stub>  ddavid42        | 13367
<stub>  kristian-jones  | 18650
<stub>  rob-markovic    | 27422
<stub>  ajsamaro        | 27934
<stub>  matt-bunter     | 23544
<stub>  janne-keskitalo | 18582
<stub>  sco             | 27092
<stub>  siniath         | 16469
<stub>  roman2k         | 14078
<stub>  jmbalado        | 18691
<stub> (12 rows)
<stub> I'd suspect emailed comments
<stub> as we no longer require signed emails for comments 
<BjornT> yeah, that's right. ok, i'll make a quick work-around for this.
<BjornT> stub: this patch fixes the problem: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filegGzqHt.html
<BjornT> stub: do you want me to merge it into rocketfuel, or will you apply it locally? if you apply it locally, i'll add a test before submitting it to rf.
<stub> Merge it to rocketfuel
<BjornT> ok
<BjornT> stub: is pqm up and running?
<jordi> carlos: don't get rid of them just yet. Let me see if something has changed
<stub> BjornT: looks like i
<stub> t
<BjornT> yeah, the email just took longer than usual to arrive to pqm.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  stop send-bug-notifications from breaking when people without preferred email addresses add a comment. (r3405: Bjorn Tillenius)
<carlos> jordi: ok
<BjornT> stub: can you cherry pick r3405 now?
<BjornT> lifeless: ping
<jamesh> thunderbird on dapper seems to crash a fair bit :(
<kiko-zzz> good morning
<kiko> meeting in 3
<kiko> MEETING TIME!
<kiko> may the present speak up
<kiko> I am here
<mpt> up
<jamesh> here
<matsubara> i'm here
<carlos> I'm here
<BjornT> i'm here
<salgado> here
<kiko> bradb?
<kiko> stub?
<kiko> ddaa?
<mpt> spiv?
<spiv> here
<ddaa> pouet!
<mpt> lifeless, matsubara?
<kiko> wonderful
<kiko> great to have you all here today
<mpt> carlos?
<bradb> here
<kiko> apologies for changing the meeting date
<carlos> mpt: yes?
<matsubara> mpt: matsubara i'm here
<kiko> mpt, matsubara and carlos have said they are here, what more do you want from them? :-)
<mpt> ok, I'm blind
<mpt> sorry
<ddaa> you've broken our meeting muscle memory
<kiko> okidok. so stub's the odd man out
<kiko> Agenda
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Roll call
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Agenda
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Next meeting
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Activity reports
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Items from last meeting
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Launchpad oops milestone report
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Production / staging (stub)
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       ...
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Keep, Bag, Change
<kiko>     *
<kiko>       Three sentences
* kiko thinks the wiki sucks
<kiko> that was the agenda
<kiko> does anyone have agenda items they'd like to see discussed?
<kiko> message me if so
<kiko> next meeting: thursday next week?
<kiko> anyone against it?
<kiko> fine.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:kiko] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 13 April, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* ddaa raises hand
<carlos> kiko: next thursday is a public holiday in Spain
<kiko> I see.
<ddaa> I'd like to discuss user support process.
<carlos> kiko: I'm don't think I will be able to attend
<kiko> okay ddaa 
<mpt> Wednesday again?
<ddaa> who, what, where, when...
<kiko> do more people prefer wednesday over thursday?
<kiko> it appears not
<kiko> so carlos will be absent -- send in your 3 sentences to me through email beforehand
<kiko> we'll do it on thursday as usual
<kiko> let's do the final bookkeeping item
<kiko> activity reports
<kiko> and I'll start by saying that YOU SUCK
<spiv> I'm up to date.
<kiko> apart from a minority 
<matsubara> up to date
<kiko> you've been either not sending reports or batching them and sending them before the meeting
<spiv> (after the usual quick catch up...)
<ddaa> think I'm up to date, except for a dud report for the sprint (not sure that is needed, though)
<kiko> that's really not helpful
* salgado is up to date too
* jamesh sucks
<mpt> up to date
* bradb is up to date
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<kiko> spiv, BjornT, carlos and mpt have sent in multiple reports today -- can you guys please send them in daily?
<kiko> I've asked spiv and carlos to do this before
<kiko> and you have failed!
<kiko> please don't batch your reports
<BjornT> kiko: i sent two today, that's almost daily
<kiko> it makes it impossible to make my daily charts
<kiko> BjornT, almost is almost good. :)
<BjornT> i'll make an effort to send once a day though
<kiko> jamesh, dude, when are you going to get in the groove?
* kiko sighs
<kiko> all right, moving on
<kiko> mpt, jamesh, spiv, carlos: you guys are on my little black list, so shape up.
<kiko> I can't even remember if there were items from the last meeting
<kiko> so moving on, yet again
<carlos> kiko: sorry...
* carlos up to date
<kiko> I'd like to sneak in a topic here
<kiko> and that is the performance reviews that are starting this week
<kiko> does anyone have any questions or comments on the performance review process?
<kiko> matt and I reviewed the questions and the current questionnaire is shorter and hopefully less ambiguous
<ddaa> greate
<kiko> did anyone have issues with use of the system or understanding of the report last time?
<ddaa> old one was too long to go over with the manager, and some question were quite ambiguous
<kiko> yeah, I felt the same. the new one has 4 sections only
<kiko> (or at least that's what we submitted to jane ;)
<kiko> all right, I'll assume you have no questions on this topic.
<kiko> spiv, can you please give stub a ring?
<kiko> all right, moving on.
<spiv> kiko: he's in another country, but ok...
<kiko> spiv, he's in another country from me as well, ftr.
<kiko> Launchpad oops milestones
<kiko> how are we looking on that front matsubara?
<matsubara> I think we're doing a good job. the exceptions beign nailed down
<kiko> are there any new crashers or timeouts in yesterday's report?
<matsubara> i have to take a look on daf's scripts and set them up to generate those reports
<kiko> what do you think are the most important crashers that need to be fixed?
<kiko> and who needs to be working on them (apart from you!)
<matsubara> ascii password enconding
<stub> Yo
<kiko> yeah, you're right.
<kiko> hey stub 
<stub> Topic said Thursday
<matsubara> and the one that validates fields in the advanced bug search form
<BjornT> stub: can you please cherry pick r3405 now?
<matsubara> but that one is already in the review queue and I'm coordinating with bjornt
<kiko> matsubara, so about the password one -- what's blocking it, who can help?
<matsubara> it's assigned to me, I'll take a look on it as soon as I finish the other things you said me to do. :)
<kiko> I remember steve reviewed it -- anything complicated?
<matsubara> I don't think so.
<kiko> anyway, you're too slow
<kiko> moving on
<kiko> well, one note on that topic actually
<kiko> I'll work on the remaining timeouts this week
<kiko> it shouldn't be hard to fix them, but I may need to make some user-visible changes
<kiko> and carlos, it will soon be time to look at +translate performance again.
<kiko> so moving on -- stub, how's production looking?
<stub> Fine
<stub> :-)
<carlos> kiko: ok
<kiko> stub, will we be doing rollouts next week?
<kiko> is there anything in scripts broken?
<stub> Nothing thrilling to report. I've gotten a few cherry pick requests already, which is worrying. I'll need to confirm with people if these are actually urgent urgent or just urgent.
<kiko> BjornT, I find r3405 very confusing, to be honest
<stub> I think all scripts are all fine. support email is still blocked on rt last I heard though
<kiko> BjornT, a person without a preferred email address doesn't add comments, afaiui -- salgado?
<kiko> stub, yeah, I've been nagging about RT requests this week, but it's going slow
<BjornT> kiko: he can do it via the email ui, i'll fix that one later (bug 38162)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38162 in launchpad "People without preferred email addresses shouldn't be able to use the email interface" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38162
<stub> bug notifications exception on staging is now fixed (it failed today due to postgresql auth paranoia, but worked manually after the fix)
* ddaa has just found a couple of new serious bugs in branch scanner, currently delegating them to jamesh
<kiko> BjornT, yuck
<kiko> stub, that's great
<kiko> I believe Znarl managed to deal with the moin mail redirector for BjornT at least -- have you confirmed BjornT?
<BjornT> kiko: yes. it still doesn't work though, since the address the notifications are sent from isn't registered in launchpad. i'm working on it now though.
<kiko> all right
<kiko> let's move on, then.
<kiko> ddaa, user support process
<ddaa> Some guy talked on launchpad-users
<kiko> so david yesterday asked about the support requests for Launchpad
<stub> Now there is a push to do rollouts of updates to the db, appservers, authserver, publishing systems and some bzr systems by me, I'll need to invest time automating rollout procedures. I'll be running ideas past lifeless when I get onto this.
<ddaa> asking where to ask for deleting dud objects (or moving them out the way), and I seriously did not though that the ticket tracker was the place to send him, as I had seen no evidence of requests there being processed
<kiko> stub, that's true, because we have a large number of systems that need rolling out now, and it would make sense to do it in a concerted way
<kiko> ddaa, I see.
<stub> Yup. Getting too many to do manually and reliably
<stub> I think support requests are actuall being dealt with, but I see a lot of requests with answers that are still in open status (I was looking at them today)
<mpt> I nearly pointed someone at the Ubuntu support tracker a couple of days ago, but then I looked at the page and it was a mile long, so decided not to
<ddaa> stub++ to ending this coordination nightmare
* mpt should fix that as a way of learning about batching
<matsubara> as a side note, there's a Launchpad QA team which is receiving all the support request for the Launchpad Project products.
<kiko> ddaa, matsubara: how many requests do we have open, and what is the rate of new requests?
<stub> matsubara: This a new team?
<matsubara> kiko: there's not so many new requests, but the problem is I can't close the ones that are bogus
<ddaa> did not see any ticket spam since I was subscribed
<matsubara> stub: yes
<matsubara> as matter of fact, I can't close any support request
<stub> I have power to reject support requests - is that an admin only feature?
<kiko> matsubara, okay, remind me to look into it with you today
* ddaa votes for adding "you idiot" status to support tracker
<kiko> I do too, so hmmm, maybe
<matsubara> stub: I think so
<BjornT> stub: yes. we should think of how to give that possibility to other people as well though.
<matsubara> I reported some bugs on the support tracker in the last days as well.
<kiko> definitely
<stub> ok. I'd suggest a support-admins team celebrity which will work until we work out a better way of determining who has rights.
<ddaa> bottom line, is it ready to send our beloved users there, or does it need to mature some more?
<kiko> why not component owners?
<stub> sure
<kiko> ddaa, I believe it's ready, and we should improve it if not
<ddaa> if not, we should not send our users there, there's already enough traffic for use to figure out what to improve
<kiko> I mean, it will only really improve if we get people using and complaining about it
<ddaa> already have that
<kiko> the fact that there were no contacts registered was indeed a showstopper
<matsubara> is there any way to subscribe the launchpad-qa team to all open support requests?
<kiko> but I don't think there are other major ones and we can start tackling them.
<kiko> matsubara, not easily.
<stub> matsubara: bulk subscriptions are done manually by me
<ddaa> i.e. ask stub to run throw some SQL chicken bones :)
<carlos> kiko: DBA "bitch"?
* kiko sighs
<kiko> ddaa, so, are you happy with directing users to the support tracker?
<kiko> (I say do it!)
<matsubara> that would help keep track of the previously open tickets.
<kiko> matsubara, we just need to go in and close them out.
<kiko> matsubara, how many are there open?
<ddaa> kiko: okay, let's try it
<kiko> cool
<kiko> thanks
<jamesh> kiko: I think he was suggesting making sure launchpad-qa is subscribed to all existing tickets
<jamesh> (open and closed)
<jamesh> not about clearing out the queue)
<kiko> jamesh, I know, but if there aren't too many, then it might be worth just clearing the queue.
<jamesh> the open queue does need some cleaning, yes.
<matsubara> kiko: there're a lot open, because I can't close them
<matsubara> most of them are bogus "I want free ubuntu cds" or "I can't register in launchpad"
<kiko> should be easy to close out then. :)
<kiko> all right, moving on
<matsubara> kiko: what I can do is reject them, but that might be to harsh
<kiko> matsubara, just reply to them, and reject if no answer in N days?
<kiko> salgado would like to talk about using mawson to test the new mirror management prober script.
<kiko> salgado?
<matsubara> kiko: that's what I'm doing already
<salgado> I need to know if anybody is using mawson right now
<salgado> I need to do a code/database update on it
* jamesh wonders how someone who can't register in launchpad files a support request
<salgado> so I can get the mirror prober running there
<stub> cprov was the only person using it afaik
<ddaa> jamesh: if you make something idiot-proof, nature will make a better idiot
<kiko> yeah, that's the truth
<mpt> jamesh, maybe they keep getting "that ID is already taken" errors ;-)
<salgado> and this one to stub: should I use the steps described in LaunchpadRollout to update the code/database in mawson?
<stub> So I don't see a problem with updating dogfood code and the database. You want to give it a go salgado or need me to?
<stub> salgado: pretty much. dogfood is a bit more ad-hoc.
<ddaa> mpt: I think that a number of those bogus support request might be symptoms of UI in need of fixes. That's why I asked you to be part of the QA team.
<salgado> stub, I'd prefer to try that myself, and if something goes wrong then I ask your help. how does that sound?
<stub> salgado: Sounds good.
<kiko> salgado, do you have access to the user necessary to do the update?
<kiko> otherwise keep stub close at hand!
<stub> salgado: I'll stuff one of the recent backups in a safe place just in case cprov has some important data in there.
<salgado> I guess it's the launchpad user, isn't it?
<mpt> ddaa, good idea
<carlos> salgado: yes
<salgado> then I have
<kiko> great
<kiko> salgado, issue resolved?
<salgado> yep
<kiko> great.
<kiko> * Keep bag and change
<kiko> 5
<ddaa> CHANGE: stop teams from shrinking, or LP from growing. Too much work for too few hands.
<kiko> 4
<kiko> 3
<kiko> 2
<kiko> 1
<kiko> ddaa, noted, thanks.
<kiko> okay, three sentence bingo time!
<ddaa> DONE: too little cscvs/bzr-native, branch scanner maintenance and debugging, upgraded to dodgy dapper
<ddaa> TODO: give work to jamesh and mpt, reply to reviews, merges, cscvs/bzr-native, branch UI improvements
<ddaa> BLOCKED: buildbot test failures blocking cscvs merges
<matsubara> DONE: fixed some validations bugs and oops bugs, answered support requests.
<matsubara> TODO: fix the ascii password encoding bug and more oops bugs
<matsubara> BLOCKED: No
<bradb> DONE: Some bugfixes (most notably, finally adding advanced search to package bug reports), discussion and proposals for some upcoming features.
<spiv> DONE: fixed sftp bugs, reviews, upgraded to dapper,
<BjornT> DONE: various bug fixes. debbugs bug watch syncing.
<BjornT> TODO: more bug fixes. email notifications for bug watches.
<spiv> TODO: twisted web server for PersonalPackageArchivesStageOne.
<spiv> BLOCKED: doc-bazaar review for ddaa -- Steve hasn't replied to my questions.  Twisted compat for buildbot merge is blocked by bzr test failure.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> TODO: Nag jamesh to review my sec teams branch. Hopefully implement the bugtask date changes, and maybe move forward with on bug contact subs.
<bradb> BLOCKED: jamesh!
<salgado> DONE: Holiday during last week, catching up with email, some shipit trivialities/discussion, started setting things up to test the mirror prober on mawson
<salgado> TODO: Test the mirror prober on mawson and get it running on production, sort out the issues Andrew pointed on the review of my shipit-for-dapper branch and do some random bug fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<kiko> DONE: management, the bane of productivity. fixed a few of my assigned bugs. launchpad report, the duel. 
<mpt> DONE: MaloneSimplifications II; Rosetta design work; various bug fixes
<mpt> TODO: performance reviews; +milestone cleanup; consolidate person pages
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> TODO: performance crasher fixes, another report for this week, another report for next week, more management, perf reviews
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: KDE translation imports, OO broken translations debug and planning to fix it, language packs
<carlos> TODO: fix OO.org translations, Firefox imports, finish cleaning up translation import queue
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<stub> TODO: Searching. Zope 3.2 if I can sort out steve's failing tests without him
<stub> DONE: mainly production and dba stuff - nothing thrilling
<stub> BLOCKED: Maybe SteveA's Z3.2 branch work
<kiko> well, BLOCKED: RT help from elmo and Znarl 
<jamesh> DONE: code review, land project bugs code, some further work on test suite robustness/twistd startup stuff, ekiga/sip test with lifeless, importd error reporting, pending-reviews code update
<jamesh> TODO: stuff for ddaa, importd stuff, add reviewer to pending-reviews output
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> thanks for landing the project bugs code, jamesh -- I'll look forward to using it.
<jamesh> bradb: sent the security teams review off: thunderbird was crashing a lot for me today, and losing bits of the review :(
<kiko> I believe that is all
<kiko> so end of meeting!
<carlos> thanks
<kiko> thanks everyone
<ddaa> well done
* carlos -> lunch
<bradb> jamesh: Ah, I see it came during the meeting. Cool, thanks.
* bradb hasn't had tbird crash too much lately
<bradb> Though that expanded-but-collapsed-folder bug is annoying me
<jamesh> bradb: if I can work out how to do without the backspace key, thunderbird might be a bit more stable
<jamesh> bradb: it made me look for the "automatically save drafts" option in thunderbird though ...
<bradb> ouch
<LarstiQ> jamesh: does ^H help any?
<LarstiQ> kiko: thanks for the status update
<jamesh> LarstiQ: don't know.  It doesn't always crash when I hit backspace
<kiko> LarstiQ, sure, enjoy
<bradb> stub: Any news on the DB patch for sec teams, btw?
<stub> eh?
<bradb> subject line "[DBA]  Security Teams Patch"
<bradb> sent last thursday
<stub> bradb: Looks fine except for null handling. Bug.security_related should be NOT NULL. I don't know if your implementation allows NULLs in Distribution.security_contact or Product.security_contact
<bradb> right, I'll fix that. patch number?
<stub> patch-40-46-0.sql
<bradb> cheers
<lifeless> ddaa: pong
<lifeless> mpt: pong
<lifeless> BjornT: pong
<lifeless> kiko: sorry about missing the meeting, I thought it was thursdays still for some inexplicable reason
<ddaa> lifeless: are you still up for some time? I would like to finish that big email for jamesh before paging out.
<lifeless> sure
<kiko> lifeless, that's okay
<BjornT> lifeless: nm, i pinged you since stub wasn't around.
<lifeless> stub: how did stevea go with zope3.2 ? Should I have a play with it ?
<lifeless> jamesh: pending reviews is looking nice.
<lifeless> thanks
<stub> lifeless: I don't know. The only remaining failing tests were some of steves work. It appears to be working though, so I can just disable those tests and land it or try and fix them myself (they are pretty disgusting zcml tests though)
* ddaa starts paging in what he wanted to ask lifeless about, give me a few minutes
<lifeless> stub: I'm happy to have a look see early next week
<lifeless> stub: I'm inclined not to have us rollout stuff with tests failing :0
<lifeless> theres usually a reason behind such things
<stub> lifeless: ok. I'll have a look tomorrow anyway.
<stub> lifeless: Yer. Crappy tests :)
<lifeless> lol
<stub> Or I should say, fragile and confusing tests.
<lifeless> ddaa: please finish and merge  david/launchpad/baz2bzr - its 35 days old!
<ddaa> it's high on my priority list
<ddaa> I only just received the review
<ddaa> not my fault if it's late!
<lifeless> yuo
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> I'm heckling everyone gently
<ddaa> lifeless: about refactor-totla
<ddaa> is there actually some guidelines about wrapping of long argument lists in function definitions?
<ddaa> (that was what I wanted to talk to you about)
<lifeless> ddaa: I treat them the same as wrapping function calls
<lifeless> ddaa: I think thats a reasonable heuristic
<ddaa> Well, my wrapping of function calls tends to depends heavily on the context...
<ddaa> anyway, I'll do something
<ddaa> lifeless: maybe you could have a look at the two mails I just wrote to offload some work to jamesh. They are branch scanner bugfixes, I would like you to proofread read in case I'm being on crack.
<ddaa> (which is not entirely unheard of)
<kiko> stub, BjornT: ping?
<stub> yo
<kiko> stub, did you note the send-bug-notifications crash?
<kiko> +"/srv/launchpad.net/production/launchpad/cronscripts/../lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/bugnotificatio
<kiko> +n.py", line 108, in construct_email_notification
<kiko>     msg['From']  = format_address(                
<kiko> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'email'
<kiko> I think this is what BjornT wanted cherry-picked
<kiko> I think we need to think about making that script more robust
<kiko> because when it fails, it fails terribly
<kiko> and no bugmail gets sent
<stub> The one bjorn has fixed and asked to be cherry picked?
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> just catching up on errormail..
<lifeless> ddaa: sure
<stub> It would be hard to have made this one fail gracefully I think
<kiko> stub, well, you can fail sending one email and still send the others, can't you?
<ddaa> lifeless: I'd like you to confirm that the way bzr_push is implemented at https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/david/launchpad/baz2bzr/full-diff is indeed the simplest way to do it (pushing to remote branch with a custom progress bar), so I can file a bug on bzr as spiv suggests.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Make the batch navigator navigation links stop wrapping (r3406: kiko)
<LarstiQ> Why do I get shown a red warning icon when I subscribe to a branch?
<Surak> Hello
<ddaa> because it's a bug?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: mpt has fixed the templates recently so warning and notices are different things, but since they were not different before, they are used more or less randomly in the existing code.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: thanks
<lifeless> ddaa: dude
<lifeless> bzrlib.ui.ui_factory = MyFactory()
<Surak> there's something which is starting to get confusing in launchpad - the lack of package versions. With dapper being maintained for so long, packages for it will have very different versions than, for instance, dapper +6. How are we going to manage this?
<kiko> Surak, with backport fixes.
<kiko> matsubara, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-04-05/D222 -- do it!
<stub> kiko: oh. yes, that would be good.
<lifeless> ddaa: and then call branch_to.pull(branch_from)
<lifeless> ddaa: no way should you duplicate all that code
<Surak> kiko: I understand. But how are a poster describe which package has the problem? As several people are going to use dapper for a longer time than the usual ubuntu timeframe, several bugs are going to be posted and posted again.
<ddaa> lifeless: thanks, maybe the ui_factory thing was not there in launchpad's bzrlib when I implemented it, I guess I would have figured it out when I unrolled all that code...
<lifeless> ddaa: its been there for ages
<lifeless> ddaa: its the way the test suite avoids having progress bars for instance... perhaps you should have asked us ;)
<Surak> Someone can say: hey, I fixed this bug! and close it. but it will still be there, or just be old thing. A version field (like the gnome bugzilla one) would make developer's job quicker, don't you think?
<ddaa> lifeless: thanks
<jamesh> lifeless: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/ <- new column you requested
<siretart> could anyone please look into #37120? 
<siretart> the last comment does get posted again and again
<siretart> I'm not sure why the post gets there again and again, but I assume thats not what the submitter intended to do
<siretart> bug 37120
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37120 in linux-source-2.6.15 "wpasupplicant doesn't work properly with rt2500 driver" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37120
* Kinnison snickers at a test failure he's getting
<Kinnison> "Parent lacks i186"
<Kinnison> I can spell architecture tags, oh yes
<Kinnison> kiko: I should have this test ready for review fairly soon, assuming this works
<elmo> stub: you working on gangotri?
<lifeless> jamesh: legend!
<stub> elmo: Yes. Doing an update.
<elmo> k
<stub> gandwana next
<elmo> ok, so, one of my dak ports
<elmo> when I do, x = "", x ends up being unicode, not str
<elmo> but only for the top level dak-port script that does all the import of launchpad stuff, a lower level ('dak_utils.py') module, does y = "" and that's str, not  unicode
<elmo> 'sup with that?
<stub> elmo: All done. Further alers are for real ;)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Make scripts executable and add #! lines and copywrites (r3407: Stuart Bishop)
<stub> elmo: If you stick an 'assert isinstance(x, str)' line after the x="" assignment, you will confirm that it really is a string. Unicode is viral, so if you do operations with x it stands a good chance of being promoted to Unicode.
<elmo> yeah, sorry, I just figured that out
<elmo> argh
<elmo> it's lp giving me unicode suite names
<jamesh> lifeless: it is picking up the reviewer for a section of the page from a special "## reviewer:" comment in the wiki source, so should be pretty easy to maintain
<Kinnison> elmo: It will, because everything coming from the db ends up unicode
<stub> Because we are Unicode facists
<Surak> Kiko: no comment on what I talked about. What do you think about it? What are the cons of having a release field in launchpad?
<elmo> you unicode facists will never take me alive
<jamesh> in Python 3000, you won't have non unicode strings
<jamesh> just unicode strings and byte sequences
* Kinnison grins and ponders another cup of tea
<stub> Shhhh... quiet or he will rewrite it in Perl!
<elmo> ok, where has new bzr put my shelved patches?
<ddaa> hey jamesh
<jamesh> hi ddaa 
<ddaa> can you look at "Broken branch-scanner history truncation"?
<ddaa> ASAP, it's broken in production.
<stub> Apart from using bzr unshelve to reapply them, no idea
<jamesh> ddaa: okay.  I'll look at it tomorrow morning
<ddaa> Thank you.
<elmo>   I assume the insane memory requirements for a simple bzr commit to LP are known?
<jamesh> elmo: insane == ~ 300MB, or much bigger than that?
<elmo> jamesh: yeah, 300-400Mb
<ddaa> Mh, I have not hear much bitching about that, but it's true that bzr take a ridiculous amount of RAM when working on launchpad
<elmo> (which I call insane, 'cos I "only" have 512Mb, and do other stuff on this box, so any bzr commit forces pretty much everything else out to swap)
<ddaa> probably most of it is spent on parsing the invenotry.weave
<stub> It single threads me - 400MB bzr + Gnome and tools means swapping on this box
<ddaa> which is is part of the class of problems that will go away with knits
<jamesh> that's good to know
<jamesh> when can we move to knits? :)
<ddaa> (for the record, the inventory.weave is 102M of text)
<ddaa> jamesh: soon after the format is finalised
<ddaa> lifeless is working hard on it
<jamesh> I think the inventory used to be around 30MB before that "reweaving the inventory" bit about a month ago
<ddaa> if it was, then it was small and wrong, or so I am told.
<ddaa> it might be possible to be smarter there, but that's not an area of active development
* jamesh needs to order that new laptop
<Kinnison> in doctests, how does one write to stdout?
<ddaa> print?
<Kinnison> isn't that captured by the doctest magic?
<jamesh> Kinnison: sys.stdout gets captured
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> Kinnison: try sys._stdout_ (or something like that, I'm not sure)
<jamesh> Kinnison: it is evil, but print >>sys.__stdout__, ... might work
<ddaa> what jamesh says
<Kinnison> interesting, ta
<jamesh> why do you want to write to real stdout in a doctest?
<Kinnison> progress
<Kinnison> this doctest takes a long time
<stub> Support emails appear to be flowing
<ddaa> Kinnison: you sure you do not really want to use unittest instead?
<ddaa> doctest stuff is meant to be simple
<Kinnison> ddaa: I *think* doctest was more correct. these aren't unit tests, they're end-to-end functional tests of the soyuz upload system
<ddaa> Kinnison: I mean "unittest" not "unit tests"
<Kinnison> ?
<stub> Noisy tests are considered broken by intelligent test runners that check for that sort of thing (like the Z3 one will be at some point)
<ddaa> there are some functional tests using TestCase and stuff.
<Kinnison> stub: oh
<ddaa> that's the way to make any test that's neither API documentation or pagetest
<Kinnison> interesting
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Allow specifying a different user when running the database harness (r3408: kiko)
<BjornT> kiko: maybe you'd like to review https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filexneV85.html? it makes the moin notification directer work, and makes it aware that the ubuntu wiki is on different hosts.
<kiko> BjornT, sure.
<kiko> can I reboot first though?
<BjornT> sure, it's not that urgent to get it reviewed.
<matsubara> I'm getting email in launchpad-bugs@l.u.c for support request. Someone subscribed launchpad developers team as support contact to the launchpad product. Is that really what we want?
<kiko> really?
<kiko> matsubara, write to the ML
<kiko> hello there
<kiko> I am now UPSed!
<matsubara> this new navigation menu is nice. :)
<kiko> is that so?
* kiko considers rocketmerging
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko> BjornT, where's that branch for review?
<kiko> anyone have any other last-minute reviews?
<BjornT> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filexneV85.html
<elmo> Kinnison: around?
<Kinnison> elmo: hi
<OdyX> Hey. Wondering about Konqueror packages to be translated - Translation template empty ! (And  the fact is Konqueror is well translated)
<kiko> OdyX, the KDE imports are still pending -- carlos has information on this
<carlos> OdyX: we had a problem with komqueror's .pot file
<carlos>  /s/komqueror/konqueror/
<carlos> OdyX: will be fixed soon...
<carlos> OdyX: anyway, we are still importing translations for dapper and it's not officially open to be translated
<OdyX> carlos: but the existing translations (almost whole KDE is translated in FR, for example) won't have to be re-done (or worse:copy-pasted) ?
<carlos> OdyX: no, we are importing all .pot and .po files, don't worry
<OdyX> OK. That's fine !
<OdyX> carlos: we had begun some in FR, are you planning to overwrite ? (You should...) https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kdebase/+pots/kcmaccessibility/fr/+translate?offset=10 <- ex: the first item does not correspond to "KDE's" translation (the one I have here "live" )
<carlos> OdyX: that's already imported from upstream
<carlos> OdyX: we imported that we got from KDE's package
<carlos> s/that/what/
<OdyX> OK...
<OdyX> Is it planned to let it "open" ? I mean, subject to user's modification ?
<carlos> OdyX: as long as you are a member of the Ubuntu French team, you can change what you want there
<carlos> unless you abuse the system
<OdyX> carlos: OK. That's good.
<OdyX> Now I will let you go back to work! ;-) Sorry for eventual disturbing  ! Nice job guys, thanks !
<salgado> has anybody seen something similar to https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileInkgcD.html when running a make schema?
<carlos> OdyX: you are welcome. We are here to help
<carlos> salgado: first time I see it...
<salgado> I got that when running make schema on mawson
<Burgwork> mpt, you around?
<salgado> kiko, https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+mirror/testmirror
<kiko> salgado, why is the ubuntu archive showing up as one day behind?
<salgado> might be because it timed out some times
<salgado> when we were DOSing it
<salgado> Time out on host archive.ubuntu.com, port 80 on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/squeak-vm/squeak-vm_3.7.7-5ubuntu5_i386.deb
<kiko> odd.
<kiko> also, how do you know if the mirror is out of date? what do you compare against?
<salgado> out of date?
<kiko> yes.
<salgado> what do you mean by out of date? (It doesn't say that anywhere)
<elmo> err, "DOSing"?
<salgado> just a few HTTP HEAD requests
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Make the specification wiki notification forwarder work by allowing the mail handler to handle emails from unregistered users. Also make it aware of that the same Ubuntu wiki is located on different host names. (r3409: Bjorn Tillenius)
* Kinnison waves. see you tomorrow
<bradb> mpt: In which facet does changing the security contact belong?
<NinjaDuck> hi?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/6010 (error when putting non-number into bug number field: OOPS-B192) r=bradb (r3410: Diogo Matsubara)
<bradb> matsubara: maybe https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/34224 can be a priority to fix? it's pretty brutal, atm.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34224 in malone "wrong bug number counts" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<matsubara> bradb: sure, as soon as I finish the other priorities kiko assigned to me.
<bradb> sure, pitti says it's actually not that urgent either, but i think he's just being polite
<bradb> :P
<hugelmopf> may i ask you guys, why many packages that appear in the french translation list (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/fr) don't appear on the german one (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/de)?
#launchpad 2006-04-11
<lbrown> I just created a test product and project and would now like to delete them. How to?
<hugelmopf> the question above ^^ arose from a thread on kubuntu-devel, so if you want, you can answer there.
<mpt> Burgwork, when I'm "away (zzz)", I'm usually not around :-) What can I do for you?
<lifeless> staging is back up
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> It's a lovely afternoon to be inside working
<lifeless> stub: ping
<stub> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> spivs requested update to the authserver - is it done ?
<lifeless> that is, are we running the correct .tac now ?
<mpt> That is truly, truly messed up
<mpt> spiv, got a few minutes?
<spiv> mpt: sure
<mpt> spiv, go to http://localhost:8086/products?exact_name=1&text=firefox
<mpt> See how it redirects you to /products/firefox
<mpt> Now in templates/products-index.pt, delete the "@@+portlet-details" line near the beginning
<mpt> then try that URL again
<mpt> The way the search behaves is dependent on the presence or absence of a portlet!
<mpt> I don't understand how that's even possible.
<mpt> Any ideas?
<stub> lifeless: no
* lifeless begs
<stub> (unless spiv did it)
<lifeless> spiv: ^^
<spiv> No, I haven't done it.
<stub> I'll cherry pic r3403 now
<spiv> mpt: I get the same behaviour with or without the portlet.
<spiv> mpt: (except for the presence or absence of the portlet, of course...)
<jamesh> mpt: with the portlet, the redirect reads "Location: http://localhost:8086/products/firefox"
<jamesh> mpt: without, it just reads "Location: firefox"
<mpt> exactly
<jamesh> mpt: I'd fix ProductSetView to do redirect(canonical_url(product)) rather than redirect(product.name)
<mpt> that looks promising
<mpt> NoCanonicalUrl: No url for u'firefox' because u'firefox' broke the chain.
<mpt> oh, my mistake
<mpt> yes! thanks, jamesh 
<mpt> and thanks for your time spiv
<stub> authserver is now broken
<stub>           File "/srv/authserver.ubuntu.com/launchpad/lib/twi sted/internet/threads.py", line 25, in _putResultInDeferred
<stub>             result = f(*args, **kwargs)
<stub>           File "/srv/authserver.ubuntu.com/launchpad/lib/twi sted/enterprise/adbapi.py", line 372, in _runInteraction
<stub>             conn = Connection(self)
<stub>           File "/srv/authserver.ubuntu.com/launchpad/lib/twi sted/enterprise/adbapi.py", line 32, in __init__
<stub>             self.reconnect()
<stub>           File "/srv/authserver.ubuntu.com/launchpad/lib/twi sted/enterprise/adbapi.py", line 69, in reconnect
<stub>             self._connection = self._pool.connect()
<stub>           File "/srv/authserver.ubuntu.com/launchpad/lib/twi sted/enterprise/adbapi.py", line 342, in connect
<stub>             conn = self.dbapi.connect(*self.connargs, **self .connkw)
<stub>         psycopg.OperationalError: could not connect to serve r: No such file or directory
<stub>                 Is the server running locally and accepting
<stub>                 connections on Unix domain socket "/var/run/ postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432"?
<stub> Seems to want to connect to localhost
<stub> Ahh bugger
<lifeless> I'm ringing spiv now
<stub> lifeless: don't worry
<spiv> I'm online
<jamesh> daemons/authserver.tac doesn't seem to look at config.dbhost
<lifeless> spiv: yes, but its urgent :). 
<lifeless> spiv: I'm now not ringing you
<stub> I'm too used to pulling configs and reversed my rsync line
<lifeless> muhhahaha
<spiv> jamesh: It does
* stub rebuilds the production launchpad tree
<jamesh> spiv: so it does.  I was looking at an older tree
<spiv> jamesh: Yeah, I fixed it yesterday :)
<stub> authserver back with new code
<lifeless> danke
<lifeless> I'll rollout the new sftp and branch puller now
<lifeless> wheres the production branch at ? pqm /production/launchpad ?
<stub> production/1.57
<lifeless> thats the built config ?
<stub> Oh... ~pqm/production/launchpad
<lifeless> thanks ;)
<stub> I just fixed a config bug in the built tree
<stub> (which I will now commit - looks like both me and spiv fixed a config bug and both landed breaking the config)
<lifeless> btw, this rsyc recipe might be nicer.
<lifeless> -rltD --delete-after
<lifeless> that will avoid owner, group and permission bits
<lifeless> can add p to set permission
<lifeless> want to avoid owner and group because we have different users and groups between these machines
<stub> We want permission for the executable flag
<lifeless> stub: ok so -rltpD
* stub hands lifeless a spittoon
* lifeless expectorates
<lifeless> spiv: can you tell me if the authservers logs look like its getting good branch status feedback ?
<spiv> lifeless: Looks good.
<spiv> lifeless: There are POSTs to /branch/ getting 200 responses.
<lifeless> woo
<spiv> So I'd say it's working.
<lifeless> sweet
<lifeless> the 'update in last day' filter is now active.
<lifeless> 89 branches to pull on the next run
<lifeless> hmm, mirrorFailed call failed.
<spiv> lifeless: I see a traceback for that
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file8Tc0TH.html
<spiv> lifeless: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filek05M3u.html
<lifeless> meh
* lifeless hopes spiv or jamesh can fix that asap
<spiv> I'm looking
<lifeless> danke
<jamesh> lifeless: looks like the reason needs to be converted to an 8-bit string before being passed to sqlvalues
<lifeless> fair enough. I think thats the authservers problem - agreed ?
<jamesh> the webapp pyscopgda converts unicode query strings to UTF-8, iirc
<jamesh> and the authserver isn't using that
<lifeless> yeah
<spiv> Yeah, the authserver has it's own "utf8" function, which is a bit nasty.
<stub> I want to move to psycopg2 sometime soonish, which should accept Unicode queries natively. So a quick fix might be best.
<spiv> I have a fix: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileA4xKak.html
<lifeless> +1
<lifeless> erm, r=lifeless
<spiv> lifeless: :)
<spiv> stub: That would be very nice.
<mpt> According to <http://www.zope.org/Control_Panel/Products/PageTemplates/Help/tal-repeat.stx>, "python:repeat['bugtask'] .number" should be the same as "repeat/bugtask/number"
<mpt> The latter works, but the former produces "&lt;bound method Iterator.number of &lt;zope.tales.tales.Iterator object at.."
<lifeless> the latter is much nicer and we should always use it
<spiv> lifeless: ?
<spiv> lifeless: in general python: expressions in tal should be discouraged.
<mpt> lifeless, but I'm concatenating it to a string
<lifeless> spiv: tal - using python: should be discouraged
<mpt> because (X)HTML IDs can't start with numbers
<jamesh> mpt: maybe you want repeat['bugtask'] .number()?
<spiv> lifeless: Oh, my brain forgot what latter and former meant, ignore me :)
<lifeless>  /ignore spiv
<lifeless> oh thats not what you meant ? :)
<spiv> lifeless: In the meantime, I've quick-and-dirty fixed the production authserver code with that fix.
<spiv> (While waiting for my mail to escape my ISP and reach PQM)
<lifeless> thank you
<mpt> jamesh, that works
<mpt> thanks
<lifeless> nice, we're down to 31 to mirror
<jamesh> mpt: alternatively, sometimes using a tal:define can simplify things
<lifeless> jamesh: spiv: its live
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/people/mrchoke/+branch/thunderbird-thai-l10n/release-1.5
<lifeless> great work guys
<jamesh> cool
<lifeless> we should probably hook up branch notifications on this next
<lifeless> so that when your branch starts failing you get an email
<lifeless> perhaps with debounce
<lifeless> after 3 failures you get an eamil
<lifeless> and 
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/people/salgado/+branch/launchpad/proper-signup-workflow
<spiv> lifeless: Sweet
<carlos> morning
<lifeless> moin
<mpt> BjornT, ping
<BjornT> pong
<mpt> BjornT, I thought my MaloneSimplifications branch would end up in your queue, but lifeless reviewed it first ... Would you be able to fix those mysterious test failures sometime soon? :-)
<lifeless> mpt: BjornT already has stuff queued, I didn't. So in the interests of latency I reviewed it
<mpt> that's fine
<mpt> thanks for the review, anyway
<BjornT> mpt: if you want me to review something, you can put it in my queue directly. i'll take a look at the test failures today.
<mpt> thanks!
<lifeless> mpt: note that unless there is a specific reason to give it to a named reviewer, the general queue is the place to put it
<ddaa> dudes
<ddaa> branch puller is _still_ offline
<lifeless> tis not
<ddaa> (or looks like it is)
<lifeless> ddaa: look here for instance
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/people/salgado/+branch/launchpad/proper-signup-workflow
<lifeless> or
<ddaa> lifeless: I have not received any error mail from it
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/people/mrchoke/+branch/thunderbird-thai-l10n/release-1.5
<lifeless> ddaa: GOOD
<lifeless> you should never recieve error mail from it
<ddaa> Mh... okay look like 'tis working indeed
<ddaa> good work, thanks
<ddaa> ddaa.fork()
<ddaa> ENOTGOD
<mpt> lifeless, the only reason was that Bjorn wrote the Malone mail code so would most easily work out why my test wasn't working, but that wasn't a particularly strong reason if another reviewer could do the same
<ddaa> Grah
<ddaa> need another myself to put the new timestamps in the UI
<lifeless> mpt: so there are two things here - one is 'help me fix my branch'. Another is 'please review'.
<lifeless> mpt: dont conflate them :)
<mpt> dude, that's why I brought up this issue yesterday :-P - "should I conflate them or not"
<mpt> anyway
* mpt gets back to person-editing-consolidation
<ddaa> lifeless: will it send errormail for unexpected problems? That is anything but BranchNotFound and network failures?
<lifeless> mpt: you asked if there was an issue with the person that helps you being the reviewer
<lifeless> mpt: very different question :)
<lifeless> ddaa: ues, if it fails to handle a problem it will quit and cron will maili
<ddaa> nice
* ddaa goes off to a tangent and decides to implement product/+delete, series/+delete and branch/+delete
<ddaa> not being able to delete stuff like https://launchpad.net/products/0.38
<ddaa> or https://launchpad.net/products/socnetv/+series/zohaib
<ddaa> is utter nonsense
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [Trivial]  Production discovered corrections to the branch puller. (r3411: Robert Collins)
<lifeless> ddaa: this is what we had planned all the way back in sao carlos
<lifeless> its nice to have it finally live
<mpt> ddaa, shall I assign bug 38349 to you, then?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38349 in launchpad "Can't delete a product you created" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38349
<lifeless> well, deletion != approved in theory last I heard ;)
<mpt> ddaa, how does https://launchpad.net/products/0.38 exist anyway? I thought IDs had to start with a letter, not a number 
<lifeless> mpt: thats a series, series can start with numbers because they are version numbers
<mpt> But that's just the thing, lifeless, it's not a series
<mpt> It was registered as a product by mistake
<lifeless> mpt: oh. my confusion is supreme. sorry
<mpt> And /products/+new says "At least one lowercase letter or number, followed by letters, dots, hyphens or plusses..."
<mpt> oh, "or number"
<mpt> fine, I can't read
<ddaa> mpt: please don't
<ddaa> I'm really not supposed to do that, and I have plenty of important things on my plate
<ddaa> I just cannot bear the daily churn of people asking for deletion of dud objects anymore
<ddaa> so I'll do it for bitching rights
<ddaa> BTW, who is in charge of moving dud objects out of the way nowadays?
<ddaa> It looks like you need admin privs
<stub> lifeless: do you know why 'make build' fails on vostok but works everywhere else? I don't see why it would be any different.
<lifeless> stub: nope
<lifeless> stub: but its the tar buildings stuff
<lifeless> stub: which I see no need for during 'build' - thats a 'dist' responsibility
<stub> Yer - we shouldn't be using that Makefile or any of the generation code. But it sounds like a missing dependency or something.
<lifeless> why not ?
<lifeless> Make is a good interface for these things
<lifeless> well understood, simple for simple tasks - and this is.
<stub> Because the Makefile serves a single perpose - to generate releases that people are supposed to use. It changes at my whim, and there are no guarantees that the code works anywhere except my laptop (indeed - I think the tests don't pass if you build it on a 64 bit architecture due to issues with the upstream code)
<stub> We should be using the generated python code, not generating the python code.
<lifeless> stub: well the rocketfuel policy is that we need:
<lifeless> make build
<lifeless> make check
<lifeless> to 'work'
<lifeless> for everything in sourcecode/
<stub> Yup. pytz shouldn't have been landed the way it was.
<stub> Its a bug
<lifeless> how should it be? can we fix that ?
<lifeless> should it just be a package ?
<stub> It will be fixed when we land Zope 3.2, as pytz is included in that and we can drop the external dependency entirely.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> in which case, just dont run 'make build' on vostok - and dont use --delete when rsyncing to it ;)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=lifeless]  Ensure that the authserver's /branch/ XML-RPC methods don't blow up on unicode. (r3412: Andrew Bennetts)
<ddaa> mpt: what is this "aqua" sort of sitemap them on rocketfuel?
<ddaa> mpt: the horizontal gray lines really scream "the web designer thought it would be cool to make it look like MacOS"
<lifeless> stub: oh, r3412 is also important - its in production now on the authserver
<ddaa> How comes registry is not a celebrity????
<ddaa> mpt_: what I said to mpt before ^^
<mpt_> ddaa, Mark's choice
<mpt> ddaa, it's Mac OS X 10.2 specifically
<mpt> In 10.1 the stripes are darker, in 10.3 they're lighter, and in 10.4 the menu bar doesn't have stripes
<ddaa> okay, then I guess it qualifies as vintage ;)
<ddaa> mh, what's the passwd of mark@hdb.com in sampledata, "test" does not work...
<ddaa> works when I spell hbd properly
<ddaa> duh: https://staging.ubuntu.com/people/logicalfaith
<ddaa> mpt: it looks like neither the title nor the summary of a team is shown on the team's page anymore
<ddaa> heya, who's up for a quasi-trivial review?
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMJv5Hf.html
<BjornT> ddaa: doesn't celebs.registry == registry work?
<ddaa> BjornT: maybe it does, I just conformed to the existent code
<ddaa> obviously it should also check that the appropriate interface is provided or something, but I think that is out of scope
<BjornT> yeah, i think that it didn't work before. it should work now though, if it doesn't it's a bug.
<ddaa> you tell me whether you want me to try and change that before merging
<BjornT> ddaa: since you conform to the surrounding code, r=bjornt without the change. it's better to change all at once later.
* ddaa ponders whether he really wants to install that "unattended-upgrades" package
<ddaa> thank you
<salgado> stub, around?
<carlos> stub: hi, around?
<carlos> :-P
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  add missing security declaration for the bugnotification db user. (r3413: Bjorn Tillenius)
<matsubara> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> matsubara: pong
<niemeyer> Mornings!
<ddaa> hey niemeyer
<matsubara> ddaa: in interfaces/branch.py the url field is required=True but the description says otherwise. Which one is correct?
<ddaa> Both
<ddaa> When the URL field is present in the form, it is required
<ddaa> but the database value may be NULL
<seb128> hi
<seb128> carlos: around?
<carlos> seb128: hi
<seb128> hey carlos :)
<niemeyer> Hey ddaa, what's up?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+bug/38330/+index
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38330 in gaim "Rosetta Translations" [Normal,Rejected]  
<lifeless> ddaa: *cough* actually it currently works with no url to setup hosted branches
<ddaa> matsubara: there is some logic in the edit form to remove the url widget if it's null in the database
<seb128> carlos: gaim upstream have some interrogations on how rosetta works on the upstream collaboration plan, etc ... is there an FAQ or some page we can point about that?
<lifeless> ddaa: +newbranch -> shows the field but lets it be left blank
<ddaa> lifeless: it should not... the interface says it's required!
<matsubara> that's my point.
<lifeless> ddaa: its how I created a hosted branch
<lifeless> ddaa: and the web form says 'leave this blank to create a hosted branch'
<carlos> seb128: Hmm, we should have that in our FAQ page, but I don't see anything there
<carlos> seb128: could you redirect them to jordi?
<carlos> jordi: and please, after answering their questions, update the FAQ, ok?
<matsubara> ddaa: in http://localhost:8086/products/firefox/+addbranch it says the branch url is required but you can leave it blank
<lifeless> night all
<ddaa> I think at some point we decided not to allow registering hosted branch in that way, for some reason.
<seb128> carlos: sorry, thank you
<ddaa> But honestly I do not remember why.
<carlos> seb128: why 'sorry'?
<carlos> :-)
<seb128> jordi: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+bug/38330/+index ... if you could comment would be nice :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38330 in gaim "Rosetta Translations" [Normal,Rejected]  
<seb128> carlos: hum, dunno, I was probably thinking to something else :p
<seb128> carlos: thank you so :)
<carlos> seb128: ;-)
<ddaa> matsubara: okay, let's consider one can created a hosted branch in that way, I see no reason to prevent that.
<ddaa> matsubara: then the field must be optional in +addbranch
<ddaa> but required in +editbranch
<ddaa> because otherwise it would allow turning a pull branch into a hosted branch
<ddaa> which we decided not to allow because it involves a lot of extra complications
<ddaa> matsubara: good luck unraveling that :)
<lifeless> ddaa: does it ?
<matsubara> ddaa: ok
<lifeless> bah, got sucked in .
<lifeless> Good Night!
<ddaa> lifeless: good night, you can ask on the mailing list if you care. I think that would probably deserve a spec.
<ddaa> matsubara: conversely, if you prevent registering hosted branches from the web UI, then it all becomes much simpler: when the URL widget is present, it's required, and when URL is NULL, the widget is not present.
<ddaa> I really do not care on way or another. Allowing registering push branches through the web is marginally simpler, but also give more rope to hang oneself with.
<ddaa> (simpler in terms of user experience)
<salgado> hey Kinnison, around?
<stub> carlos: pong
<stub> salgado: pong
<carlos> stub: could you execute this on production?
<carlos> UPDATE translationimportqueueentry set status=6 WHERE path like 'debian/tmp/usr/share/doc/gettext/examples/hello%' OR path like 'gettext-tools/examples/hello%';
<carlos> stub: that will set as blocked more than 500 entries
<carlos> and will save me some time
<stub> carlos: 1134 items - sound right?
<carlos> stub: yes
<stub> carlos: Done
<carlos> stub: thanks
<salgado> stub, I got https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileikNqb5.html when trying to do a make schema on dogfood
<stub> salgado: You need to set up an empty database?
<stub> export PGUSER=postgres
<salgado> stub, well, I need the session database and all the users specified in security.cfg
<stub> That should set the default user to one with the rights you need
<salgado> but the launchpad user is a superuser. shouldn't that be enough?
<stub> launchpad user is not a superuser
<stub> its just a standard user with rights on lots of tables
<salgado> oh, right. I created it as a superuser but the make schema drops it and creates it again?
<stub> Hmm... no idea. Creating it as a superuser isn't good though as you won't catch permission issues.
<stub> It won't drop users so not sure what is going on
<salgado> stub, can you have a look at https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileYIBWyZ.html and see if it's okay?
<bradb> BjornT: Should a browser view class that is used in the browser:generalform directive also inherit from GFV? Seems redundant, but just thought I'd confirm.
<stub> salgado: Looks good. Add a comment to comments.sql and it is approved as patch-40-47-0.sql
<salgado> stub, adding the comment right now. thanks!
<salgado> stub, what do you think of renaming it to date_consumed?
<salgado> (and make it a timestamp col, obviously)
<BjornT> bradb: i think it should, it makes things clearer.
<bradb> BjornT: ok, thanks
* carlos -> lunch
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=BjornT]  create registry celebrity (r3414: David Allouche)
<stub> salgado: Sounds good. Means we can clear them out occasionally
<salgado> exactly
<bradb> jamesh: ping
<jcole> (08:00:13) jcole: sladen: simple question (not), at my company, we use http://linuxcoe.sourceforge.net/ to net-install various distros... right now, we're trying to figure out a way so people can contribute their own packages...
<jcole> (08:00:16) jcole: sladen: we were thinking about something along the lines of a user only contributing a source package, and then have an auto-build system that creates binary packages for the various distros... any suggestions?
<jcole> (08:07:19) sladen: jcole: in theory you can create deriviatives very easily under launchpad.  You could ask on #launchpad what the current status of that is
<jcole> (08:08:48) jcole: sladen: so, launchpad is the closest tool for the type of thing we are looking for?
<jcole> are there any open source launchpad equivs out there?
<carlos> jcole: don't think so, well, outside what Debian uses atm but I don't think it's easy to setup
<elmo> hey, if people could not send anything to pqm for a bit, that'd be nice
<carlos> elmo: there is a way to disable pqm, the requests are queued but will not be handled until you enable it again
<carlos> elmo: but don't know how to do it
<elmo> carlos: yeah, but I'm lazy and don't know that way
<carlos> elmo: ;-)
<carlos> elmo: I guess the easier way is just disable its cron job :-P
<elmo> oh, that's a good idea
<elmo> done
<carlos> elmo: please, remember to enable it again when you are done...
<elmo> done - pqm is back up
<VobiscuM> the launchpad is property software ?!
<carlos> VobiscuM: If you mean if it's closed source, yes, it is
<carlos> VobiscuM: Take a look at https://launchpad.net/faq (Is Launchpad open source? Will it be?)
<carlos> you have more information there
<VobiscuM> carlos: thank you
<carlos> you are welcome
<carlos> jordi: hi, around?
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later
<mdz> how can I reject or otherwise get rid of this task?  
<mdz> https://launchpad.net/products/linux/+bug/34939/+editstatus
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34939 in linux "Dapper Install Hangs on "Configuring Apt"" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<mdz> the bug has nothing to do with linux
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  implement security teams (r3415: Brad Bollenbach)
* kiko waves to the world
<mdz> bradb: any suggestion?
<kiko> mdz?
<mdz> <mdz> how can I reject or otherwise get rid of this task?  
<mdz> <mdz> https://launchpad.net/products/linux/+bug/34939/+editstatus
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34939 in linux "Dapper Install Hangs on "Configuring Apt"" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<mdz> <mdz> the bug has nothing to do with linux
<bradb> mdz: Just set the status to rejected
<bradb> Deleting of tasks is currently not possible
<kiko> I think that bug's task doesn't allow changing of status
<kiko> argh
<kiko> I said it
<bradb> kiko: You're thinking too much like a DBA, and not enough like a user :)
<kiko> well, the concept is leaky
<bradb> but, since this bug is locked, eh, yeah, hm
<bradb> s/bug/bug's status/
<bradb> +editstatus is a thoroughly weird page for that bug. Comment on Change widget and all.
<bradb> mdz: For now I'll file a bug about it. It shouldn't affect ubuntu devs looking at Ubuntu bug listings
<bradb> bug 38460
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38460 in malone "Can't "reject" a bug watch" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38460
<kiko> that's dupish
<bradb> I couldn't find anything matching it
<bradb> kiko: What's the story with bug dates then?
<kiko> bradb, I wanted to look into callsites further, to see what /I/ thought of the issue, but it seems that our code makes properties a better choice
<kiko> bradb, congratulations on landing security teams, btw
<bradb> thanks. had to fight a heisenfailure for a while, but nothing beats raw willpower.
<bradb> kiko: Can I start on the dates change then?
<kiko> I'm adding some sampledata and having the same sort of problem :-(
<kiko> bradb, do you have a next best item to work on today? I'd be able to confirm tomorrow on what I think we should do
<kiko> early tomorrow for you even
<bradb> I can think of some silly bugs to fix, but the other major priority, I think, was the subscriptions stuff.
<bradb> I was replying to mpt's email about the portlet, but my brain is hurting trying to do better than his proposal.
<bradb> (One of the silly bugs I was referring to was bug 34224)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34224 in malone "wrong bug number counts" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34224
<kiko> I don't even like that portlet with counts, agreed it's silly
<kiko> why don t you drop binarypackagename today?
<bradb> hey, that's an idea
<bradb> sure
<kiko> salgado, I need some help with a mirror management fix?
<kiko> cool!
<kiko> can you spend 5 minutes with me salgado?
<salgado> sure
<salgado> whant me to go down?
<kiko> well
<kiko> I'll paste the error to you
<kiko> salgado, I did some changes to sampledata, ftr
<kiko> salgado, pasted.
<salgado> did you add a new entry in securebinarypackagepublishinghistory?
<kiko> yes. 2 or 3 entries IIRC.
<salgado> do any of them for the same distro release in which that pmount_0.1-1_all.deb is published?
<salgado> if yes, and if any of them has a more recent datepublished than the pmount's one, then the failure is expected
<salgado> s/distro release/distroarchrelease/
<kiko> salgado, yes. but what confuses me is why pmount has disappeared.
<kiko> why don't we end up with a 3-item list?
<salgado> because there's another one published more recently
<kiko> okay. so I can just accept what changed? that test is kinda confusing..
<salgado> yes, you can accept that
<salgado> why is it confusing?
<kiko> sank you
<kiko> salgado, well, perhaps because I don't understand how it works.
<kiko> salgado, didn't work (didn't actually change anything)
<kiko> oh, nm
<kiko> found what I was doing wrong
<kiko> Kinnison, why is there no constraint datecreated < datepublished? :)
<kiko> salgado, it worked, thanks.
<kiko> salgado, now, what I'd like to talk about is that TeamParticipation caching thing we discussed previously.
<salgado> we didn't actually discuss it, though
<kiko> SteveA had said he had talked to you about how to fix it
<kiko> was he on crack?
<salgado> I don't remember talking with anybody about this. and during the last sprint I wasn't as fucked up as I was in Matar, so I think I'd remember it
<kiko> LOL
<kiko> dude that was timeless
<kiko> TIMELESS
<LarstiQ> why is autotools-dev listed in distro packages for bzr>
<LarstiQ> and the breezecom bounty...
<bradb> kiko: BTW, are we talking about removing bpn from the db too? Or just the UI at first?
<kiko> bradb, both
<bradb> ok
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> actually, bradb, tell me: when the user enters that information, would we lose it?
<bradb> yeah. we'd have only the spn.
<kiko> and the bpn would only serve to find the bpn. well, let me think for 2 minutes
<bradb> the devs that i've heard from seem to want bpn to go away
<bradb> At worst, maybe removing it only from the UI could be a test.
<kiko> me too
<kiko> removing from the UI only isn't very good because we'd forget to remove the field later and the data would be, well, inconsistent
<kiko> bradb, okay, mdz and I think dropping it is fine -- mdz said:
<kiko> <mdz> I have looked at thousands of bugs
<kiko> <mdz> and so far there were approximately 2 where that information was even useful
<kiko> <mdz> there were more cases where it was invalid
<kiko> <mdz> losing the data would be an overall win for bug correctness
<bradb> i can imagine
* kiko chuckles
<bradb> bpn is mostly dust
<kiko> dust in mdz's eyes? 
<bradb> heh
<mdz> do we have any historical data for the open bug count?
<mdz> I am interested to see the effect that our efforts are having
<mdz> if not, can we start collecting basic stats somehow?  I suppose we could write a screen scraper if not
<kiko> not currently, but we will start working on this as soon as we've got the remaining ubuntu requirements nailed
<kiko> we mmmm can
<kiko> I'll email stuart, mdz
<kiko> and actually
<bradb> mdz: We will start collecting dates of interesting things that happening on bugs in the very near future.
<kiko> mdz, can you think up a set of counts that you'd like to see historically?
<kiko> I can ask stub to plot some sql results on a graph
<mdz> kiko: that would make me very happy
<mdz> kiko: can I give you some advanced search query strings?
<kiko> do you just want counts, mdz?
<mdz> kiko: yes
<kiko> perhaps just listing what you want is best, because stub is going to do raw SQL anyway
<mdz> kiko: ok
<mdz> kiko: all confirmed+inprogress, severity>=normal in main
<kiko> mdz, email?
<mdz> kiko: ok
<kiko> thanks.
<kiko> salgado, driveby https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileU5jceJ.html
<kiko> salgado, fixes searching for binary packages in a distrorelease to match on binarypackagename as well.
<mdz> kiko: sent
<salgado> kiko, I've already reviewed that patch, haven't I?
<kiko> salgado, no, this is a similar patch, but it fixes searching for binary packages.
* bradb heads off, later all
<carlos> kiko: hi, I have a question for Steve that perhaps you could answer...
<salgado> kiko, but that one I reviewed previously contained the same changes in database/distrorelease.py, no?
<kiko> salgado, yes, I asked you to ignore it :)
<kiko> carlos, yeah?
<salgado> kiko, no, you asked me to ignore some part related to arch releases
<kiko> salgado, I should have told you to ignore parts related to distroreleases as well then.
<carlos> kiko: Could I change SourcePackageName.queryByName to be SourcePackageName.getByName to follow the same API other objects are using? (this is a concrete case, but, in general, could I do that while developing code that use those methods?)
<kiko> I was going to ask bradb but he's gone
<kiko> mmm
<carlos> is not Rosetta code and it's used by others, that's why I'm asking. I usually do that with Rosetta specific objects
<kiko> I don't know carlos. are you sure getByName is the standard?
<kiko> salgado, do you know how the standard works?
<carlos> kiko: well, I don't know if it's the standard, I know it's the most common API we have. I'm not sure if we have such standard...
<salgado> I don't know of such a standard either
<kiko> carlos, don't change it now, I think, but raise the issue on the ML and we can nail it
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<kiko> thanks for spotting it though
<salgado> kiko, that patch looks fine, btw
<kiko> thanks salgado 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add for convenience a newsampledata proxy target to the main Makefile. (r3416: kiko)
<kiko> elmo, ping?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=salgado Fix for bug related to bug 30500: searching for binary packages under a distribution release would ignore packages whose names were not good fti fodder -- 'at' for instance. Adds sampledata to verify and test, and fixes the query. (r3417: kiko)
<kiko> yay
<elmo> kiko: ?
<kiko> elmo, I'm reviewing your patches, I was going to ask you something but I think email will be better
<elmo> kiko: ok
<kiko> o/~ milkshake milkshake o/~
<kiko> elmo, it is long. will you have time for a proper reply?
<elmo> kiko: sure?
<kiko> okay, cool.
<lifeless> moin moin
<kiko> nihau
<lifeless> hola
<kiko> oi
<lifeless> howzitgoingmate
<lifeless> kiko: will you have time to do the two reviews currently on your plate ? I can find another reviewer if needed
<kiko> next week yeah
<kiko> is that okay?
<lifeless> cprov is still away right
<lifeless> and they are both related to his work, so it sounds fine to me
<kiko> he will be back on monday
<kiko> great
<lifeless> what do you think of the pending reviews tweaks ?
<kiko> very cool
<kiko> I was going to commend jamesh but I saw you did already
<kiko> elmo, are you okay with me CC:ing launchpad-reviews on my reply?
<lifeless> kiko: theres no problem with multiple people saying 'thats cool
<lifeless> :)
<kiko> true
<kiko> I have just been too busy listening to Louis XIV
<lifeless> I'm louis the XIV I am ?
<kiko> not today
<kiko> but in a previous incarnation, who knows?
<lifeless> theres a song
<lifeless> I'm henry the fifth I am
<lifeless> very strange
<elmo> kiko: if you like, sure
<elmo> the code's going to be in RF one way or the other, no matter how bad it is, I can't hide it
<kiko> elmo, sent then
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> salgado, could you review matsubara's patch for 37885? 
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileU5jceJ.html
<matsubara> hey it's not ready yet
<kiko> oh
<kiko> ok
* kiko shuts up
<matsubara> and the link you sent surely isn't my patch
* kiko puts paper bag on head and attempts to go back to coding
#launchpad 2006-04-12
<kiko> hey 
<kiko> does anyone know how to rebuild the fti in sampledata?
<kiko> I copy and pasted and now I have bogus data in the fti fields
<salgado> it's updated by a trigger
<kiko> okay so far
<salgado> so you can insert whatever you want without fti and it'll generate the fti for you
<kiko> do I need to explicitly clear the field?
<salgado> maybe not
<kiko> what do I do? make schema?
* kiko tries 
<lifeless> kiko: make sampledata
<kiko> not newsampledata?
<lifeless> meh, probably
* kiko attempts
<lifeless> make schema loads -> database
<lifeless> make newsampledata unload -> disk
<kiko> and how do I get fti generated? 
<kiko> make schema?
<kiko> what's wrong with pqm, btw? it hasn't hung once today
<kiko> I think it's not really running tests
<kiko> just pretending to
* kiko fails to get fti fields updated
<salgado> triggers are disabled to load sampledata
<salgado> so a make schema won't do it
<kiko> what do I need to do?
<salgado> copy the insert lines and paste them into psql
<salgado> :)
<kiko> ok
<lifeless> kiko: launchpad test suite got fixed - I talked with spiv, SteveA and JamesH at london
<lifeless> kiko: then jamesh fixed it
<kiko> wow
<kiko> was it always the same hang?
<lifeless> the external processes is what fucked it over
<lifeless> the ones that daemonised
<lifeless> so the process group killer could not kill them
<lifeless> what would happen is some failures would not teardown 'right'
<lifeless> then there would be a stale process connected to the db
<lifeless> after that, every test run was doomed
<kiko> FAILED (errors=46)
<kiko> I think ddaa will be unhappy
<lifeless> muhahha
<kiko> pqm has been nice to me today
<lifeless> food!
<lifeless> back soon
<kiko> food, bah, what a wimp!
<kiko> real hackers don't eat
<kiko> they live off prana
* kiko make schemas for the, say, 10th time?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add a harness Makefile target for the sake of convenience and my wrists (r3418: kiko)
<sgt_pepper> i need ubuntu's cds 
<kiko> sgt_pepper, shipit.ubuntu.com
<sgt_pepper> thank kiko
<kiko> sure
<sgt_pepper> ubuntu have suport openoffice2.0?
<Burgwork> sgt_pepper, yes
<sgt_pepper> thank Burgwork
<Burgwork> sgt_pepper, np
<elmo> kiko: ping?
<kiko> elmo, pong
<elmo> ah, never mind sorry, I'm being an idiot
<kiko> never
<kiko> but I should roll home if I am to not miss my swimming tonight
<kiko> catch you all later
<lifeless> tchau
<sgt_pepper> join #glud
<sgt_pepper> ./join #glud
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Last part of bug 30500: fix package searching for distroarchrelease, allowing us to match on non-ftiable values such as 'at'. Includes test, yay (r3419: kiko)
<elmo> ok, wtf
<elmo> how can adding a 3rd table to a from clause (no where clause at all) make a select return no results?
<elmo> literally, 'select * from foo, bar;' works, 'select * from foo, bar, bat;' returns no rows
<lifeless> mmm, is there a relation ?
<elmo> how do you mean?
<lifeless> if you do a \d bat in psql, is there a constraint between the tables
<elmo> no, nothing, they're throwaway tables I just created
<lifeless> so, I never use that syntax ;). Try adding a full outer join perhaps;
<elmo> hmm, I'm wondering if I'm shooting myself in the foot by calling the table 'temp' ;)
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> perhaps ;0
<mbp_> hi all
<lifeless> morning
<lifeless> spiv: are you blocked on anything for the doc-bazaar review ?
<elmo> spiv: you broke my nagios again
<lifeless> elmo: what went down ?
<spiv> lifeless: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad-reviews/2006-March/002580.html is still unanswered.  You've told me (although Steve still hasn't replied to my emails directly) that the format is acceptable, but I'm still not sure that doc/ in launchpad is a better location than the wiki.
<spiv> elmo: Hmm, that's surprising.  I'll take a look.
<elmo> spiv: it's specific, I'm no longer getting salt info, back I think
<elmo> that may be considered a feature, I dunno
<elmo> check_authserver - FAIL: missing salt from returned data 
<spiv> Oh, I see.
<spiv> Yeah, it's returning v2 stuff from /RPC instead of v1.
<spiv> Not that anything is still using v1 that I know of...
<elmo> what's the difference between v2/v1?
<spiv> elmo: see the comment near the top of https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/AuthServerAPI
<elmo> cool, thanks
<lifeless> spiv: do you know how annoying links to password-requiring-archives-are ?
<lifeless> spiv: i.e. whats the date & title
<spiv> lifeless: my browser auto-completes them, so no, I don't :P
<lifeless> spiv: mine hates me
<spiv> lifeless: March 6 and "david/launchpad/doc-bazaar"
<elmo> teams ['[{'displayname': 'Louise McCance-Price', 'id': 99, 'name': 'name99'}] '] 
<lifeless> lulu!
<elmo> oh, right,that's by design
<elmo> how weird
<lifeless> spiv: if you get stuck like this again, please bounce the branch to me.
<spiv> lifeless: Ok.
<lifeless> spiv: your questions boiled down to 'I cant review this without someone else taking a decision' - which is fine, but while its in your queue, I'll be heckling *you* rather than the person you are blocked on.
<lifeless> now I've made it steves problem
<lifeless> sweet 
<lifeless> we are down to 2 days as the oldest outstanding unreviewed branch, modulo kikos which I know about
<lifeless> now to sustain it
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<lifeless> that was fast
<mpt> lifeless, every time I've tried to land a branch in the past two days, PQM says "database creation failed: ERROR: source database "launchpad_ftest_template" is being accessed by other users"
<stub> It would actually say a heck of a lot more than that - please paste the output
<mpt> when I submit it to Kinnison's paste service I get an empty page in response
<mpt> hmm, maybe it's too big
<mpt> no, fails with a shorter one too
<lifeless> mpt: there is a bug in your branch - other branches are landing find
<lifeless> *fine*
<mpt> All the tests are passing
<lifeless> mpt: try 'make check_merge'
<lifeless> I can nearly guarantee that that will break.
<mpt> I thought make check_merge was what PQM did
<lifeless> it is
<mpt> and PQM says all tests passed
<lifeless> there are multiple things that emit 'tests passed' output
<lifeless> the only thing that /matters/ is the return code from 'make check_merge'
<lifeless> if that is 0 - your branch lands. if its not, its rejected.
<mpt> right, but if make check_merge gives me exactly the same output, it's not going to help, because it's not telling me where the failure is
<lifeless> mpt: well its often easier to debug when you can look for active processes, etc locally
<mpt> No module named vfs.ivfs
<mpt> Oh, I don't have twisted in this branch yet
<mpt> but PQM does, so that's not the problem...
* mpt tries again
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add options.verbose flag to script verbosity setup (r3420: Stuart Bishop)
<mpt> Well, that was interesting
<mpt_> lifeless, https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileEhBDDm.html
<mpt_> There's just one error, near the bottom, which I'm pretty sure is nothing to do with me
<mpt_> (my branch is just template changes)
<mpt_> and it's not the same error as PQM gave
<lifeless> mpt_: ok. so you've done a diff against rocketfuel and it shows you just the simple diff you expect ?
<mpt_> yes, just did that
<mpt_> three templates, one zcml, one line in a view class
<lifeless> what was the exit code you got from make check_merge (you can echo $? straight after - and only straigh after) to find out
<lifeless> also that does not appear to be the full test run - it stops where I would expect the importd tests to start.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Explains products on /products, and fixes a typo on /projects. (r3421: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<mpt> oh really!
<mpt> So the only difference between an unsuccessful and a successful merge was changing two templates from 2col back to 3col?
<mpt> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<spiv> mpt: I suspect that's just co-incidence...
<mpt> indeed
<mpt> especially since there were no pagetest failures
<carlos> morning
<mpt> hi carlos 
<carlos> mpt: hey dude
<carlos> lifeless: hi, around?
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> gmorning
<carlos> lifeless: did you remove my AJAX branch that steve had on his queue?
<carlos> talking about PendingReviews
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> he did
<carlos> ok
<lifeless> look in the pending reviews history
<sabdfl> mpt: ping
<mpt> sabdfl, pong
<mpt> just about to reply to your mail
<sabdfl> mpt: evening
<mdke_> carlos, got time for 2 questions about rosetta?
<carlos> mdke_: I always have time for you ;-)
<mdke_> carlos, heh :) ok.
<mdke_> 1. when a package is uploaded with a new pot, how long does it take for rosetta to add the pot?
<mdke_> does anything need to be done manually?
<carlos> mdke_: the first time we see that .pot file, we need to approve it
<carlos> mdke_: next time, it's imported automatically
<carlos> mdke_: unless we decided to block it
<mdke_> carlos, thanks, ok I'll come to you for some approval
<mdke_> carlos, second question, which I think you just answered, if the same pot file appears in two packages, is rosetta clever enough to figure that out?
<carlos> mdke_: I look at the queue all days, so it should not take more than one day (we have some backlog from kde, but that was a special case)
<carlos> mdke_: in two packages?
<mdke_> yes
<carlos> mdke_: well, rosetta is not able to figure it automatically if it's on two different packages
<carlos> it depends if I remember that I saw it before...
<mdke_> carlos, but you can approve one, and disapprove the other?
<jordi> mdke_: in general, for approvals, you can come to me too
<jordi> and let carlos do  the hacking :)
<mdke_> jordi, ok, I will
<carlos> yeah ;-)
<mdke_> carlos, a concrete example. the pot file for the ubuntu server guide is likely to be in both the ubuntu-docs and kubuntu-docs source.
<carlos> mdke_: If you warn us, we can block one of them and leave the other available to translate
<mdke_> the template is already in rosetta under ubuntu-docs
<mdke_> i'll upload a newer template soon
<carlos> mdke_: should we block the one from kubuntu-docs?
<mdke_> carlos, great. I hereby warn you: don't accept serverguide.pot for kubuntu-docs :)
<mdke_> also, can you remove pot files?
<carlos> jordi: ^^^^
<carlos> mdke_: yes, I can, is not easy, but I will do a batch removal soon
<mdke_> carlos, shall I give you the ones to remove over irc, or by email?
<jordi> ok :)
<jordi> email generally works better :)
<mdke_> rosetta@ubuntu.com?
<carlos> mdke_: rosetta@launchpad.net is better
<mdke_> carlos, will do. Thanks
<mdke_> carlos, jordi, thanks for help.
<carlos> mdke_: you are welcome
<carlos> mdke_: should we block the templates you asked us to remove or did you remove them from that package?
<seb128> carlos: grumpf, I just uploaded a gnome-session current potfile over the hoary one due to rosetta :p
<seb128> carlos: https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-session/+translations ... why the heck does it default to "hoary"?
<carlos> seb128: because someone added the link from hoary to the product
<carlos> and no one added the link from breezy or dapper
<seb128> hum, that's just confusing :/
<seb128> if I don't manager to use it, I bet that users are having an hard time trying
<carlos> seb128: right, but you should also read!!!
<carlos> :-P
<seb128> I just want to translate gnome-session
<carlos> seb128: what did you expect there?
<seb128> so I went on rosetta page
<seb128> pick gnome-session to the list
<seb128> picked french
<seb128> and uploaded my po
<seb128> I expected translating the current Ubuntu
<carlos> seb128: but what version of gnome-session ?
<seb128> not hoary which one year old
<carlos> well, hoary is still supported...
<seb128> whatever is current
<seb128> yeah, but default should be current
<carlos> current == breezy not dapper
<carlos> just in case...
<seb128> that's like we don't set tasks on hoary by defaulf when you file a bug :p
<carlos> we defined a way to improve this situation las month while the london sprint
<seb128> I disagree with the current, but that's arguable
<seb128> the fact is 
<seb128> people go to https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<carlos> seb128: at some point, we will move from breezy to dapper, before release
<seb128> they want to translate gnome-sessio, they pick it
<seb128> you get https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-session/+translations
<seb128> click on french
<carlos> dude
<seb128> you get https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+source/gnome-session/+pots/gnome-session-2.0/fr/+translate
<carlos> I know users don't read...
<carlos> Rosetta is the primary translation system for the Ubuntu distribution. You can help translate any application in Ubuntu, or any of the Ubuntu derivative distributions, using this Web interface. Select a release to start translating.
<carlos> you select the distribution you want to translate
<carlos> the others are products
<seb128> where?
<carlos> launchpad.net/rosetta
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-session/+translation only list hoary
<seb128> no breezy
<seb128> no dapper
<carlos> because you selected a product
<seb128> I went to https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<carlos> when we import GNOME's CVS, you will get GNOME CVS there, instead of Ubuntu
<seb128> and selected what I want to translate
<carlos> seb128: but please, read! ;-)
<seb128> I'm not stupid, I figured and fixed the pot
<carlos> seb128: I know it's needs to be improved
<seb128> my point was about the UI not being good
<carlos> s/it's/it/
<seb128> you don't agree I'll stop here
<carlos> seb128: I agree
<seb128> but I still think most people will just click
<seb128> and go to the wrong place
<carlos> I already told you that, and that's why we are going to change it
<seb128> cool :)
<seb128> maybe a transition page "pick what version you want translate"
<carlos> but the main problem here is the fact that people don't read :-)
<seb128> with the distro branches and upstream product listed
<seb128> you have to do with that
<seb128> that's why GNOME put verbs on the buttons for its dialogs by example
<LarstiQ> carlos: I'd be grateful if you could solve that problem
<seb128> you will not change users, you have to live with the fact than most don't want to read your blabla
<seb128> and that the UI should make easy to go to the right place for those who don't read
<carlos> yeah
<seb128> a page when you click on the product
<seb128> Pick what version of the product to translate:
<seb128> * hoary
<seb128>  * breezy
<seb128> * dapper
* carlos wish he had four hands and two computers... to work faster ... :-P
<seb128> * upstream
<seb128> would be good enough
<carlos> seb128: anyway, we still depend on people linking sourcepackages with products
<seb128> :/
<carlos> that will be solved when hct is in place because you will need to do that link to work with your packages. ATM, Rosetta is the only one using it....
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-session/+translations
<carlos> if you look at the portlet on the right
<carlos> there, you will get the list of distributions that have gnome-session
<carlos> to translate
<seb128> cool
<carlos> and the main page will show the one where the translation focus should be
<carlos> seb128: that functionality is already there
<carlos> but needs someone to maintain the links
<carlos> anyway, as said... we are going to improve it a bit
<seb128> right
<seb128> another question
<seb128> do I have a way to know who updated gnome-session-2.0 fr.po and when?
<carlos> seb128: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/gnome-session/+pots/gnome-session-2.0/fr/
<carlos> that shows you who translated 
<carlos> we are not showing dates
<carlos> but we have that information in our database
<carlos> so it's a matter of adding it to our UI
<carlos> I was working on a UI to expose that information
<seb128> would be nice
<carlos> when I had to focus on language packs
<seb128> k
<carlos> so as soon as language packs are rocking, I will finish that
<seb128> another question and that should be enough for now
<carlos> ok
<seb128> when is planned a search feature?
<seb128> like I dont want to browse 40 pages of translation to find the string I want to fix
<seb128> and I don't want to wait on rosetta sending me a po by mail so I can fix and upload it back :p
<carlos> the spec wasn't approved, we need to work a bit more on it and get it approved before I can work on it
<carlos> I cannot give you a date, sorry
<seb128> so that's not "soon"
<seb128> k, thank you
* seb128 hugs carlos :)
<carlos> you are welcome
<seb128> BACK TO WORK
<seb128> ups, capslock :p
<carlos> seb128: :-D
<mdke_> carlos, I've removed them from the packages
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub: hi, where is your script to remove potemplates?
<ddaa> MUHUWAHA!
<ddaa> there's a package names "cvssuck" in Ubuntu now :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix bug 37133, make sure MessageSet.fromEmail() doesn't blow up when parsing forwarded emails. (r3422: Bjorn Tillenius)
<stub> carlos: chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/stub/dbascripts (which was an experiment that would have been better off being a Python script)
<carlos> stub: would you add it to scripts/rosetta on rocketfuel?
<carlos> stub: I'm adding a new script to do those kind of tasks there and I would move your script to python code later
<carlos> and add tests for it
<stub> It isn't suitable for general use - how 'bout I just paste it to pollute Launchpad with one less file?
<stub> carlos: ^^^
<carlos> ok, I will make it suitable for general use then and will add it when it's ready
<stub> carlos: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filesJc0mt.html
<stub> I will redo the constraints ON CASCADE DELETE and similar, so DELETE FROM POTemplate WHERE will work. I can prioritize that if you want to make things easier.
<carlos> stub: hmm I prefer to do the removal myself, that will prevent that we remove POTemplates if we don't realy want to do it...
<stub> ok
<carlos> myself == using the same procedure you did with the .sql
<stub> score! 3 public holidays next week, not two.
<stub> Although that would be a bit rude taking them all
* stub sighs
<carlos> stub: well... if those are public holidays...
<carlos> I have two days next week (Thursday and Friday) and one more the week after that (Monday)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix bug 38567, make sure that the 'close support request' checkbox is visible when it should be. (r3423: Bjorn Tillenius)
<kiko> o/~ hotline operator o/~
<kiko> hey elmo 
<kiko> say hi when you can
<kiko> carlos, yeah, so do I
<carlos> What's the equivalent to 'login' for zopeless scripts?
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> I wonder if such a thing exists
<carlos> kiko: I think you said nex meeting is on Thursday.. if most of us will be on holidays, shouldn't we move it to Wednesday?
<kiko> thursday is not a holiday for me
<kiko> but I am open to moving it
<carlos> kiko: then, how could I change attributes that requiere launchpad.Edit permissions?
<kiko> BjornT might know.
<carlos> kiko: <kiko> carlos, yeah, so do I
<kiko> I have holidays friday and then the other monday
<carlos> kiko: then I don't understand that
<carlos> oh, ok
<kiko> it was a more or less so do I
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> BjornT: around?
<BjornT> carlos: yeah
<carlos> BjornT: I have a zopeless script that needs to write to an attribute that is protected with: 
<carlos>     <content class="canonical.launchpad.database.POFile">
<carlos>         <allow interface="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IPOFile" />
<carlos>         <require
<carlos>             permission="launchpad.Edit"
<carlos>             set_schema="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IPOFile" />
<carlos>     </content>
<BjornT> carlos: by default zopeless scripts are allowed to get and set attributes, as long as there is a security declaration for the attribute, so it should work. doesn't it?
<carlos> Traceback (most recent call last):
<carlos>   File "./scripts/rosetta/remove-upstream-translations.py", line 205, in ?
<carlos>     sys.exit(main(sys.argv))
<carlos>   File "./scripts/rosetta/remove-upstream-translations.py", line 165, in main
<carlos>     pofile.latestsubmission = None
<carlos> zope.security.interfaces.ForbiddenAttribute: ('latestsubmission', <POFile at 0x-499c1e34>)
<carlos> with zope.Public it was working... but I changed it because those permissions were wrong
<carlos> well, it hadn't exactly that with zope.Public, but with set_attributes + zope.Public
<BjornT> carlos: it's because latestsubmission is an Attribute, and set_schema="...IPOFile" doesn't include Attributes
<carlos> I think I got that problem already and had to use set_attributes...
<carlos> that's it
<carlos> BjornT: I see
<carlos> BjornT: thanks
<BjornT> np
<carlos> BjornT: another thing I don't understand is... what's the utility of set_schema then?, if we have the same interface in allow and require... it's useless, right?
<carlos> BjornT: I guess it's only useful if we split the interfaces between queries and modifications calls
<BjornT> carlos: the only useful thing about it is that it looks if a field is read only, and automatically denies write to such fields. if think it would be good to have something like set_interface though. 
<BjornT> carlos: on the other hand, we should try to avoid being lazy, and don't use Attribute as much as we do
<sabdfl> kiko: ping
<kiko> sabdfl, pong
<sabdfl> good news, i think
<carlos> BjornT: if instead of Attribute I were using, for instance, an Int(), will set_schema work?
<kiko> there's been a surplus of those this week!
<kiko> tell me about it
<BjornT> carlos: yes. (although you should use Int only if the attribute is expected to be an int)
<carlos> BjornT: yeah, I know, I said Int as an example for an Int
<kiko> ddaa, ping?
<ddaa> kiko: pouet
<kiko> ah, the flying frenchman
<kiko> carlos, have you been noticing the error output in the import and exports of KDE?
<matsubara> staging is down again?
<kiko> yay, yes
<carlos> kiko: which kind of errors?
<carlos> kiko: I'm aware that some .pot files were rejected
<kiko> carlos, character set conversion errors, IIRC, and what else? mmmm
<carlos> due encoding problems
<kiko> yes
<carlos> kiko: yeah, that's an error with the .pot file, I already reported it to riddell
<kiko> ok.
<carlos> thanks anyway
<kiko> matsubara, the staging update failed, I just noticed.
<carlos> kiko: we have also those files with the 'FAILED' status on the import queue. I'm planning to go over them to fix any issue we have until that list is empty (and remove the broken ones unrelated with Rosetta). Also, I will add an errorlog field to that table to store there the error to let other people understand why did it fail
<kiko> that's a great idea!
<kiko> sounds very appropriate
<kiko> salgado, ping
<kiko> or well I'll just go up 
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<BjornT> pong
<carlos> kiko: I can turn staging on if you want
<salgado> yo kiko
<kiko> carlos, I always want
<carlos> well, execute the script to turn it on, not sure if it will fail again...
<kiko> BjornT, seen the teammembership failure for s-b-notifications?
<BjornT> kiko: yes, fixed in r3415. also mailed stub about it, so that he knows that when r3388 gets rolled out, this patch has to be included
<carlos> kiko: hmm, perhaps my language pack export caused the problem with stating server....
<kiko> BjornT, okay, thanks for confirming. did you notice the weird output the last run had?
<kiko> it included the content-type
<kiko> BjornT, is that normal?
<salgado> Kinnison, around?
<kiko> carlos, did you see the message? it was a deadlock.
<BjornT> kiko: it was running with -v, i'm not sure why.
<carlos> kiko: because my script is connected to the database
<carlos> or at least that's what I think
<kiko> carlos, ah, that is possible! can you change the time it runs, or check to see if the restore is happening?
<salgado> I need help on bug 38247 and bug 38256
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38247 in launchpad "Mirror prober issues HTTP requests looking for unofficial DistroArchReleases" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38247
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38256 in launchpad "Mirror prober doesn't know how to generate the filename for binary packages whose version starts with "<some-number>:"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38256
<carlos> well, the problem is that the restore was executed after my script started
<carlos> kiko: I need to talk with stuart to see when should I execute it...
<kiko> carlos, I'll email him so you can chat about it, cool.
<carlos> I already moved it from morning to the afternoon due the first update
<carlos> I think this second update is done too early
<kiko> carlos, well, it starts at 12:30, you know
<Kinnison> salgado: yo
<salgado> Kinnison, I need your help on those bugs I pasted above. :)
<carlos> kiko: and the first one is done at 9:30 or 10:30, I'm not sure...
<kiko> BjornT, maybe tell stub to turn -v off? also, why did this last run succeed?
<BjornT> kiko: i'll ask him to do so if the next run is with -v as well.
<kiko> okay.
<carlos> WTF
<carlos> carlos@aragorn:~/Work/Canonical/trivial$ bzr merge ../archive/rocketfuel/launchpad/
<carlos> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.NameError: global name 'self' is not defined
<carlos>   at /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/progress.py line 437
<carlos>   in note
<kiko> hah hah hah
<kiko> you crack of the day user you
<kiko> this may be an untested codepath!
<BjornT> kiko: i think it succeeded, since the db was rebuilt, and the db wasn't in a state that triggered the bug (sending notifications to a team with no contact address)
<carlos> kiko: yeah :-(
<kiko> BjornT, of course
<kiko> BjornT, did you add a test for the teammembership-requiring codepath?
<BjornT> kiko: of course
<kiko> wonderful
<Kinnison> salgado: bug 38247 and bug 38256 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38247 in launchpad "Mirror prober issues HTTP requests looking for unofficial DistroArchReleases" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38247
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38256 in launchpad "Mirror prober doesn't know how to generate the filename for binary packages whose version starts with "<some-number>:"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38256
<salgado> yep
<Kinnison> salgado: the second, strip off the epoch, the filenames do not contain the epoch
<Kinnison> salgado: We should probe for all archreleases yes
<Kinnison> salgado: It's a very small overhead and means we can spot full mirrors
<kiko> salgado, ask me about epoch-stripping
<kiko> I had a recent re-encounter with this
<Kinnison> salgado: Any idea when you'll have time to review the test branch of mine you were given?
<salgado> can the epoch-stripping be documented somewhere or be done in a single place?
<Kinnison> salgado: In theory, take the binarypackagerelease, find the binarypackagefile entries for it, get the filename out of the libraryfilealias
<salgado> or I'm the only one to run into this problem?
<Kinnison> salgado: that way you don't have to add logic, just find it in the db
<salgado> ahhhh
<salgado> sounds like a plan
<kiko> ah, cool
<salgado> Kinnison, I think I'll be able to review it today, but later
<Kinnison> salgado: cool, I'm not in a rush, but it'd be nice to get it merged
<Kinnison> kiko: what happened with epochs recently? anything I should know about?
<kiko> Kinnison, elmo did epoch-stripping in the sync-source script.
<Kinnison> kiko: aah
<kiko> Kinnison, I was unaware of the fact that we could use binarypackagefile for that or else I'd have told him
<carlos> matsubara: staging is alive again
<carlos> wow, new eye candy!
<matsubara> carlos: thanks
<Kinnison> kiko: It sometimes takes me a moment to remember, but the filenames are all there because the publisher uses them :-)
<kiko> yeah, of course
<kiko> gina has no choice but elmo does
<Kinnison> indeed
* carlos -> lunch
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Update sampledata and FTI which suffers from cut-n-pastry (r3424: kiko)
<kiko> thank you dilys 
<kiko> now where was I?
<matsubara> ddaa: is there any use case to let a user register a hosted branch thru the web UI?
<kiko> BjornT, time for a review for a bug you reported? it is quick and interesting and potentially a disaster :)
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filelcEchA.html
<kiko> come on BjornT be a sport
<salgado> kiko, [BjornT]  is away (back later tonight)
<kiko> he doesn't love me
* kiko shelves
<Kinnison> is pqm borked?
<Kinnison> (stale authserver or similar?)
<kiko> not for me
<kiko> merged some 5 landings over yesterday and today
<Kinnison> I just sent one and got a failure
<Kinnison> psycopg.OperationalError: FATAL:  database "launchpad_empty" does not exist
<Kinnison> in fti.py
<kiko> that is a race condition, see launchpad email I got from stub 
<kiko> you will need to resubmit
<Kinnison> okay
<Kinnison> thanks
<kiko> it's unfortunate but one of the lesser pqm problems because it comes back fast
* Kinnison nods
<kiko> hung processes are much more annoying
<kiko> but they seem to be absent this week
<Kinnison> cool
<Kinnison> Does PQM run the checks in a chroot?
<kiko> IIRC it does yes
<Kinnison> If so, it could do the same trick we use to clear the chroot on the buildds
<kiko> I think we do that
<kiko> every time we run a PQM process
<kiko> but IMBW
<kiko> you can email lifeless CC: lp to ask
<ddaa> matsubara: the user will likely want to use the web ui eventually to set the title, summary and status
<ddaa> so being able to do it in any order is easier
<mdke_> jordi, new ubuntu-docs with brand new pot files has been uploaded. Expecting kubuntu-docs soon
<ddaa> matsubara: note that sabdfl's branch (that's I'm preparing for review) includes a change to the IBranch.url message to remove the reference to the fact the URL can be nullable.
<kiko> matsubara, ddaa: well, given that, I'd forbid it to be nullable, period.
<ddaa> kiko: well, it has to be nullable in the database :)
<ddaa> but I'm in favour of making it required in IBranch
<kiko> in the form funny man
<ddaa> I'll edit the IBranch.url comment on the bazaar-ui branch to tell the user to register hosted branches by pushing the branch to bazaar.launchpad.net.
<matsubara> ddaa, kiko: so this patch fixes bug 37885? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filesJbUA1.html
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37885 in launchpad "Branch URL field doesn't properly validate input" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37885
<ddaa> I think eventually we'll want to point to a documentation page, as the use of the sftp server cannot be made really discoverable in the web ui.
<kiko> matsubara, in _toFieldValue, when will we have self._missing?
<kiko> okay, I see, Required input is missing
<ddaa> matsubara: nope
<kiko> I thought it was a matter of changing the interface, myself
<ddaa> The interface is correct, it's a bug in BranchAddView
<matsubara> ddaa: why not?
<ddaa> hu, I mean BranchUrlWidget
<matsubara> ddaa: well, that's why I changed the BranchUrlWidget to enforce the required=True in the interface.
<ddaa> mh... my branch here is slightly out of date...
<matsubara> ddaa: and changed the interface description to cope with the fact that the field is required, meaning that the user now doesn't have the option to leave it blank
<ddaa> The interface I have here says it's required, but I can reproduce the OOPS
<matsubara> ddaa: that's the bug
<ddaa> it looks like something fails to validate for non-empty value before calling _toFieldValue
<matsubara> -        value = TextWidget._toFieldValue(self, input)
<kiko> HYDRATE OR DIE
<matsubara> if you call that with input = '' it returns None
<ddaa> or conversely, _toFieldValue should gracefully handle None so the subsequent validation could raise the appropriate exception.
* ddaa tries that
<matsubara> that's exactly what my patch is doing.
<ddaa> sorry, I got confused by Ubugtu, did not look at the patch :)
<ddaa> matsubara: that one fixes the oops https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileC0wwlp.html
<kiko> competing fixes for the bug
<kiko> but matsubara's fix is more correct and has tests
<ddaa> I'm do not claim I understand what I have done there :)
<ddaa> matsubara: you must also make sure that trailing slash in URL are properly stripped in both the +addbranch and branch/+edit forms.
<ddaa> otherwise you leave the door open to database constraint oops
<matsubara> ddaa: you wrote tests for that, and they're passing
<ddaa> Oh, right, I did :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: rs=stub Add a rebuildfti Makefile target, and make newsampledata use it (r3425: kiko)
<kiko> yay yay yay
<ddaa> I vaguely do not like the fact of duplicating the "required" information in _toFieldValue
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> I do not think you are, actually
<salgado> kiko, doesn't it take long to rebuild the fti? maybe not with our small sampledata
<ddaa> I just cannot read that code :)
<kiko> salgado, it takes exactly 5 seconds on my computer
<ddaa> salgado: okay, go for it!
<salgado> your computer is far better than mine. :)
<salgado> me?
<ddaa> s/salgado/matsubara/
<matsubara> ddaa: merci
<ddaa> those tourists, they all look the same to me ;)
<salgado> dude, you can't even use the tab-completion-breakage as an excuse in this case
<salgado> oh, right. indeed I look like I came from china
<kiko> and that is usually a good excuse
<matsubara> salgado: korea man!
<ddaa> salgado: you see, if you cannot tell the difference between china and korea, or can you expect me to tell the difference betwen brazil? 
<ddaa> s/or/how/
<salgado> brazil, china, korea.. they're all the same thing. all from the same bucket
<kiko> where is my merge request o pqm
<ddaa> do not even mention thailandese aussies!
<carlos> kiko: dude.... your country's spam scares me so much...
<carlos> 1- ORKUT: ROUBE COMUNIDADES, APRENDA A PEGAR SENHA DE OUTROS USURIOS,
<carlos> RECEBA UMA LISTA COMPLETA DE SCRIPTS PARA BARBARIZAR OUTROS USURIOS E +
<carlos> MANDE MENSAGENS EM MASSA PARA COMUNIDADES E AMIGOS...
<carlos> ALGUMAS FERRAMENTAS PARA ORKUT QUE VEM NO CD:
<carlos> (ATENO ESSES PROGRAMAS SO VENDIDOS POR AI POR $150 CADA UM!!!)
<carlos> :-P
<kiko> it's the internet, carlos. it reflects well humanity: some of it isn't healthy.
<carlos> kiko: yeah, I wonder who is interested on pay money for those kind of scripts...
<salgado> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the the universe."
<carlos> well, I got my answer: "Compre j o seu CD Hacker, somente programas testados..."
<ddaa> carlos: I recently received a spam from a student of the school I have attended, asking for an intership. In finance.
<carlos> so they are offering it to the 'I want to be a hacker!'
<ddaa> obviously, the bloke has just mass mailed a large section of all the former students
<salgado> kiko, about bug 28679, I have some questions
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28679 in launchpad "Need email notifications when a person is approved/denied as a member of a team" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28679
<salgado> should you get mailed if I add you to one of my teams without you proposing yourself first?
<salgado> (I think so)
<salgado> should I mail only you or you and the team admins if/when your membership expires?
<kiko> yes and both
<kiko> I think
<salgado> and I think I agree
<ddaa> kiko: where can I find the table sorting javascript?
<jordi> mdke_: ok
<kiko> ddaa, in contrib/templates/
<ddaa> I'd like to put an onload on some pages to sort by a specific column.
<kiko> is that the right solution I wonder
<kiko> I don't think it is
<kiko> I think the right solution is to add a hint to the table
<ddaa> meaning?
<carlos> time to leave
<kiko> and having the JS when attaching itself to the table DTRT
<carlos> see you!
<kiko> maybe
<ddaa> mh...
<kiko> carlos, is it all good news?
<salgado> kiko, should I send notifications when you join a team and is automatically approved because that team is open?
<salgado> in this case I don't think so
<kiko> no but the UI should say so
<carlos> kiko: well, the script to cleanup oo took more time than I expected (bug #32610)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32610 in openoffice.org "all untranslated messages imported from OOo are marked as translated" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32610
<kiko> as usual!
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add the dist-upgrader to the list of things cron.daily signs (r3426: Daniel Silverstone)
<carlos> kiko: but other than that... I need to add tests (will do it while travelling) and ask for review to test it on mawson and execute it on production next week
<kiko> okay
<kiko> how are our statistics looking?
<carlos> kiko: well, I had the SQL already done, but had to move it to python code to do it in batches so we don't lock Rosetta for 2-3 hours
<kiko> review-breezy-ksystemlog-1
<kiko> review-breezy-lintian-1
<kiko> review-dapper-libidn-1
<kiko> remember to get rid of these soon
<carlos> kiko: I was late for today's export to add a bunch of KDE templates, but I hope tomorrow we will have them
<carlos> kiko: yeah, don't worry
<carlos> I'm trying to reduce the amount of entries on our import queue first...
<kiko> I am also surprised at the list of things that are not imported/exported
<kiko> for instance
<kiko> wget, sed, rpm?
* ddaa spots a bug in the JS
<kiko> grep, gettext, cpio, discover
<kiko> ddaa?
<ddaa> if (((' '+thisTbl.className+' ').indexOf("sortable") != -1) && 
<ddaa> should be indexOf(" sortable ")
<ddaa> line 30
<kiko> what does this affect?
<ddaa> can match class="sortable-no-gocha"
<ddaa> quite minor, but it's not correct
<mdke_> jordi, can you ping me when they are all imported? I want to do a quick announcement.
<carlos> kiko: I suppose that some of them were not uploaded using soyuz, I didn't import the translations in those cases, is more easy for me to get them from soyuz, thus, if I have work with the ones from soyuz I prefer to concentrate on them before upload manually things that perhaps will appear soon using soyuz directly
<kiko> feel free to fix I guess
<kiko> carlos, you are suggesting no new uploads of these packages were done?
<carlos> kiko: since the migration to soyuz? yes
<ddaa> kiko: I'll get a quick JS patch through you once I figured out how to do the initial sorting thing.
<carlos> kiko: either that or that those packages miss the .pot file
<kiko> ddaa, really? tell me about it
<kiko> carlos, I will poke a distro person
<ddaa> kiko: I will
<carlos> kiko: please, don't do that is not needed
<sabdfl> does an sqlresult evaluate to true if it has results?
<carlos> I'm preparing a list of resources missing a .pot file
<kiko> carlos, I just want to verify that is the case.
<kiko> sabdfl, no.
<carlos> and pitti is already aware of that and he's fixing them
<kiko> sabdfl, you need to .count() it.
<sabdfl> what's the canonical way to ... thanks :-)
<kiko> sabdfl, actually, I'm wrong, since __nonzero__ now exists
<salgado> no, you don't need to .count() it
<carlos> kiko: let me study the output and fix anything we need to fix from our side before disturbing other people
<kiko> sabdfl, it didn't exist before, but now it does. so reverting myself, yes.
<carlos> kiko: as I said, it's a theory
<carlos> not a fact
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> I need to get a train, need to leave now.
<sabdfl> ok, odd because tal:condition="foo" is not picking up the result even though there is one there
<carlos> see you later
<kiko> sabdfl, pdb it?
<sabdfl> kiko: i did, that's how i realised there was actually a result in there
<kiko> something wrong in your template most likely
<sabdfl> i'm de-listifying, and of course it worked on a list
<jordi> mdke_: hold on, will do it right now
<sabdfl> did this change recently, might my sqlobject be out of date?
<kiko> sabdfl, not recently.
<sabdfl> is there an interaction between cachedproperty and sqlresults?
<kiko> sabdfl, cachedproperty is dangerous if you are modifying the value in this request.
* bradb & # make check && lunch
<sabdfl> not modifying it, just querying at this stage
<kiko> cachedproperty and sqlresults is silly, btw
<kiko> because you are caching an object which holds no data
<kiko> remember that the query is only issued when you /use/ the sqlresults
<kiko> so if you want to cachedproperty you need to listify, sabdfl 
<sabdfl> kiko: what if I cann a method twice, which returns an sqlresult with the same query
<sabdfl> do i get the same sqlresult?
<kiko> if it is cachedproperty, sabdfl?
<sabdfl> no
<kiko> then no.
<kiko> but it doesn't matter
<sabdfl> so, in this page i do a bunch of stuff IF i have matching results
<sabdfl> so lots of condition="view/foo"
<kiko> what is view/foo?
<sabdfl> where view/foo is a function that calls a method on the context, which returns an sqlresult
<sabdfl>     def speclinks(self):
<sabdfl>         """Return the specification links with PROPOSED status this sprint.
<sabdfl>         """
<sabdfl>         speclinks = self.context.specificationLinks(
<sabdfl>             status=SprintSpecificationStatus.PROPOSED)
<kiko> you should cachedproperty the listified results in the view.
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> oh fuck
<sabdfl> blush
<sabdfl> what will the above method return?
<sabdfl> None. always
<sabdfl> doh
<kiko> it is a docstring bug, sabdfl!
<jordi> mdke_: uh, I don't see it
<jordi> is it in product series? (ie, not in the /distros/ubuntu tree)?
<mdke_> jordi, it should be in the distribution.
<mdke_> hang on
<jordi> oh
<jordi> ubuntu/desktopguide/desktopguide.pot in ubuntu-docs in Ubuntu Dapper ?
<mdke_> jordi, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-April/008952.html
<mdke_> jordi, that and others, yep
<jordi> I see it
<jordi> ok
<mdke_> jordi, looks like the kubuntu one hasn't been uploaded yet
<jordi> desktopguide, about-ubuntu, website-index, preface, packagingguide, serverguide
<jordi> is that it?
<jordi> mdke_: preface moved form installation-guide to ubuntu-docs?
<mdke_> jordi, no, it's nothing to do with installation-guide
<jordi> there's a potemplatename assigned to the instlalation-guide called preface already
<mdke_> is that a problem?
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/installation-guide/+pots/preface
<mdke_> they are probably just different files which share the same name
<jordi> Not sure. Probably not a problem, as this doesn't install .mo files, etc.
<mdke_> right
<mdke_> it's just for us
<mdke_> it's a common file for each document
<mdke_> i thought it would make sense to translate it once only
<mdke_> (please refuse it if it appears in kubuntu-docs too)
<salgado> kiko, how does https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileu3YDzG.html looks like?
<kiko> it looks like a fishing rod
<salgado> but does it look like a plan? do you agree with these notifications being sent?
<mdke_> notifications about group status? pleeeeeease
<kiko> seems like in all cases you are sending notifications
<kiko> mdke_, I promised, didn't I?
<salgado> not really all
<salgado> but most
<kiko> salgado, only in the else clause not
<kiko> salgado, all branches say they will send notifications
<salgado> kiko, yes, but you can go from declined back to proposed, and I won't send in that case
<salgado> on the other hand, if you go from declined to approved, then it will be sent
<kiko> salgado, maybe use classes to indicate each of the cases?
<kiko> that would be better I think
<kiko> you can then use inheritance to simplify the code further
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix for bug #37053: Packages listed under Suggests in details have broken links. Fix dem links and add sampledata so somebody could actually notice what was going on (r3427: kiko)
<kiko> y-a-y
<jordi> mdke_: I suspect trying to use a unique name would help
<jordi> but I don't think this will break
<jordi> kiko: quick question: do you know if there are bad side effects with two source packages sharing a potemplatename?
<salgado> kiko, I'm not following you
<jordi> ie, installation-guide and ubuntu-docs both have a preface.pot.
<kiko> jordi, there is no bad side effect I am pretty sure
<kiko> I will move upstairs salgado 
<jordi> kiko: k, approving
<jordi> mdke_: should be done
<mdke_> jordi, thanks
<kiko> elmo, note stub's reply to us, you should be able to simplify your code.
<ddaa> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filev0a8fB.html
<ddaa> I'm going to take a break, please dump your review comments here
<ddaa> idle thougt: it would be much nicer to allow sorting by url argument, to support non-JS browsers
<kiko> uhm
<kiko> not trivial
<BjornT> kiko: do yo still want me to review that patch?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/37885 (Branch URL field doesn't properly validate input) r=ddaa (r3428: Diogo Matsubara)
<ddaa> kiko: so, any review comments on that little JS trick?
<ddaa> I'd really like to get it landed before sabdfl's branch so there is no regression
<ddaa> Besides, I'd love to add a few JS gimmicks, like stable sorting and such.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix for bug #37053: Packages listed under Suggests in details have broken links. Fix dem links and add sampledata so somebody could actually notice what was going on (r3429: kiko)
<ddaa> yay, stable sorting done, too
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileYIvCAe.html
<ddaa> mh... not quite, sorry
<ddaa> nevermind, it works :)
<ddaa> Hey, somebody up to review some intense JS shyniness?
<LarstiQ> just have a look, or actually reviewing it?
* LarstiQ is tired of having compiz segfault on him and can use some working shyniness
<ddaa> review as in allow for landing on trunk, sorry LarstiQ, but your are not eligible :)
<LarstiQ> thought so :)
* LarstiQ gives up on compiz
<bradb> Two hours later, the test suite finishes running, w00t.
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone actually understand how Launchpad assigns karma?
<ddaa> it's based on donations to carlos' paypal account ;)
<tonyyarusso> Hehe.
<bradb> If you sneeze on Rosetta, you get 18000 karma points.
* bradb runs
<ddaa> actually, it's a well defined algo and people know it, but I don't (and I do not care, anyway)
<tonyyarusso> I ask b/c I don't understand mine.  I'm sitting at 10424, marked as soley in specifications, which I have suggested one of.
<ddaa> basically, some actions are recorded and are associated some base karma
<ddaa> and the karma for each actions decreases linearly over time to reach 0 after a year
<tonyyarusso> Hmm.  Okay.
<ddaa> looks like spec tracking is ridiculously overestimated
<ddaa> maybe file a bug, on my account, my spec karma is 10x my bug karma, that's ridiculous
<tonyyarusso> Maybe they're trying to encourage more ideas at the moment?
<sabdfl> the aggregating algorithm is busted
<ddaa> hell no
<ddaa> we have no shortage of ideas
<tonyyarusso> sabdfl: Aaah.
<sabdfl> i think stub wants to assign the same "value" to "all the spec work in the system" and "all the bug work in the system"
<sabdfl> so, if you did all the translating, and i did all the bug triage, we get the same score
<tonyyarusso> ddaa: I thought that was probably the case.  Now we get the real answer :)
<sabdfl> the underlying points are totally different from what you see
<sabdfl> but since there are more ways to get points in the bug system, and more people using it, the value of each point is much less
<tonyyarusso> sabdfl: So would that mean that if one category had very few submissions that each submission would be worth more points than each in another?
<sabdfl> yes
<tonyyarusso> Got it.
<sabdfl> well, no
<sabdfl> each POINT would be worth more
<tonyyarusso> Okay, that one lost me.
<sabdfl> in our system, each kind of submission gets a certain number of points
<sabdfl> so, fixing a bug is different to reporting one, is different to marking it a dup
<sabdfl> we can retune THAT balance whenever we want
<sabdfl> that gives you a "total bug score" and a "total spec score"
<sabdfl> then, i think there's a layer on top of that, which says:
<sabdfl>  - in the ENTIRE system, the TOTAL bug score for ALL bug people is X
<sabdfl>  - "  "   "   "   "   spec "  "  "  "  spec " " Y
<sabdfl> then it normalises those two to be equal
<sabdfl> and then it knows what one "bug point" is worth compared to one "spec point"
<tonyyarusso> That makes more sense now.
<sabdfl> i think there's a nice idea in there, which is to say that the real overall winners should be people that use the whole system
<sabdfl> but the balance of the underlying points, and the overall aggregation algorithm, need work
<sabdfl> plus, we need to be more sophisticated about the underlying karma points
<tonyyarusso> It also encourages people to help out in areas that are underused, wouldnt it?
<tonyyarusso> And more transparent, so people know what's going on underneath.
<sabdfl> yes, it does encourage more use of less-used parts of the system
<sabdfl> which is a good thing, for sure
<bradb> kiko: Do you want to review the remove bpn patch? All tests pass, etc.
<tonyyarusso> All right.  Well that was enlightening  :)
<sabdfl> bradb: removing them from the bugtask headline?
<bradb> sabdfl: removing bpn from Malone, IBugTask, etc. (so, yes, the headline too)
<bradb> s/headline/header/
<sabdfl> bradb: do you know what the intent of the bpn was, there?
<bradb> er, you mean in X-Launchpad-Bug? come to think of it, I'm not sure if it was part of that header or not.
<bradb> It seems mainly to annoy maintainers on +editstatus, so it would have been even less useful in the header, I think.
<bradb> yeah, it wasn't ever in X-L-B, as best I can tell
<sabdfl> i mean, what the purpose of the binary package name field in bugtask was
<bradb> ah. I think it was a case of not having enough information about the use cases to realize how much of a burden it would become. it was clear that the user should be able to specify a bpn when filing, but less clear that storing bpn and making it editable on the status page would be a burden to devs.
<tonyyarusso> Another (somewhat silly) question:  I misclicked one day and registered my spec for the fosdem sprint.  I don't even really know what that is, and have no idea if it's appropriate for it to have that flag on it, but don't know how to undo that.
<tonyyarusso> Or is it to late already and it doesn't even matter?
<sabdfl> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?pkg=dpkg-dev
<sabdfl> bradb: ^
<tonyyarusso> (spec in question is livecd-apt-install-to-usbflash)
<sabdfl> debian dev like to organise bugs by binary package
<sabdfl> within a source package
<sabdfl> the fundamental unit is the source package
<sabdfl> the binary package is kind of a nice way to group the bugs
<sabdfl> terminating it is no major loss to me
<sabdfl> but you should understand what the DD's want before you do that
<bradb> as a data point, mdz says there's been about twice that bpn information was useful to him
<sabdfl> ask them if they want to see listings of bugs on a source package, grouped by binary package
<sabdfl> the data is only there because folks used to debbugs said "i have to have that"
<sabdfl> personally, i don't care
<sabdfl> but don't use the argument of someone who is looking at a broken implementation of a good idea as an excuse for not understanding the original idea
<sabdfl> 'k?
<bradb> ok
<bradb> maybe I'll mail ubuntu-devel, just to be sure
<sabdfl> take a look at debbugs
<sabdfl> personally, i'm no fan of the feature
<sabdfl> i definitely think the current implementation is all work no play
<sabdfl> but i don't want stuff thrown out when it clearly hasn't been grokk'ed in the first place
<bradb> i'm aware of listing bugs by binary package, but there are at least two reasons it has never taken off: 1. nobody every requested it, or spoke of their workflow in a way to suggest such functionality could make their life easier and 2. bpn data is often wrong, and pretty difficult to keep accurate without burdening devs to maintain it
<bradb> s/wrong/missing or wrong/
<sabdfl> bradb: i agree
<Burgwork> bradb, why is binary package information often wrong?
<bradb> Burgwork: Because the bug may have been reported on the wrong SP, get reassigned to a new one, and still have the old BP information.
<bradb> Or, of course, the user might have just provided the wrong BP.
<Burgwork> bradb, I consider that a bug
<Burgwork> users think in binary package terms
<bradb> Burgwork: Indeed, that's why +filebug will continue to accept a BP
<Burgwork> then you have a bait and switch issue
<Burgwork> you get them to file under something and it shows up as something else
<bradb> yeah, but we can use feedback messages to solve that
<Burgwork> umm, not really
<Burgwork> to me, this looks like an ingrown toenail, so to fix it we are going to take the leg off
<kiko> there is the alternative of nullifying the binary package when the source package gets set
<bradb> yeah, so that BP will be less wrong and more missing
<bradb> Burgwork: how do you think it should work?
<mdz> Burgwork: yes, users do, so we should allow them to file a bug against a binary package and have it automatically directed to the corresponding sourc epackage
<Burgwork> however, not being able to search on binary package is an issue
<Burgwork> because a midly technical user might know to search, only know the binary name and return nothing
<mdz> sure, it's reasonable to expect to be able to look up the bugs by binary->source mapping as well
<Burgwork> as long as a search for a binary package name returns what it should, that is ok
<kiko> BjornT?
<salgado> kiko!
* kiko wonders if BjornT is still out. he is, eh?
<kiko> hey salgado 
<kiko> what now?
<BjornT> kiko: yes? i'm here
<kiko> y-a-y
<kiko> BjornT, review my patch for your bug!
<salgado> I guess we need to send different emails for the admins and to the member that's being approved/whatever
<kiko> the templates should be slightly different, you mean?
<kiko> BjornT, https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/filelcEchA.html
<salgado> kiko, yes
<kiko> BjornT, it is a gift for you
<kiko> salgado, yes, I agree
<BjornT> kiko: sure, i can review it now
<kiko> because of the language "Your request" versus "The request from %s", salgado?
<salgado> that makes things a bit more complex
<kiko> mmmm, perhaps.
<salgado> if we can manage to get a template where the only difference is that... that would be perfect
<kiko> BjornT, rock and roll!
<bradb> Burgwork: fwiw, I think mapping BP to SP in an SQL query is a much more accurate and effective way to search on BP, than relying on the BP we sometimes have available on a bug
<kiko> agreed
<kiko> the /only/ thing the BP is useful for is indicating in what area of the SP the bug is
<kiko> but that appears to be a very weak link
<sabdfl> bradb: mapping BP to SP is very tricky
<sabdfl> because it depends totally on the DistroArchRelease
<sabdfl> it can be different in different releases, or on the same release in different arch's
<bradb> yeah, I've experienced that pain :)
<sabdfl> very tricky indeed
<sabdfl> it's not rigorous, and BugTask does not contain enough data to make it rigorous
<sabdfl> and getting it to contain that data would make it unuseable
<sabdfl> so...
<Burgwork> bradb, sure that works
<LaserJock> bradb: ping?
<bradb> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> bradb: I was just reading your -devel email. Does that mean that bug reporters need to know the source package name?
<kiko> no it doesn't
<kiko> perhaps bradb should follow up to that email clarifying
<bradb> LaserJock: Nope. As noted in the email, +filebug will still accept a BP.
<elmo> bradb: but people trying to file bugs and searching for duplicates before filing will be listing/searching by BP, most of the time?
<LaserJock> elmo: that was my concern
<bradb> elmo: They can't list by BP as it is. The search can be made to work without storing BP on the bug. (In fact, it would work a whole lot better if a proper SQL query mapped the BP to the SP, rather than counting on the BP we recorded, which will often be empty or wrong.)
<kiko> elmo, that doesn't work today regardless, and I don't think reporter-included information is a good guide to that
<kiko> basically what bradb said
<elmo> right, I realise it doesn't work today and it's one of the things that makes malone most painful to use IMHO
<kiko> ok
<elmo> I've got a bug on linux-image-2.6.15-whatever, I don't want to have to jump through the click hoops necessary to figure out which source package that came from to check pre-existing bugs
<kiko> okay
<bradb> I can appreciate that. I'm just saying that you'd get much better results if we didn't store BP on the bug.
<elmo> (http://bugs.lp.net/<binarypkg> would be even better, but that's another story ;-)
<kiko> bradb, we could convert this in run-time
<bradb> yeah
<kiko> using the same algo we use to detect the SP
<kiko> given that I think that dropping the BP and doing this sounds like the most reasonable plan
<bradb> yep. the URL would list all bugs on the SP for that BP, is that what you're thinking?
<kiko> oh, a URL?
<kiko> I wasn't thinking of that, but I guess
<ddaa> kiko: would you be kind enough to review david/launchpad/sorttable?
<bradb> well, we /could/ have it possible, but otherwise just as search criteria too
<kiko> ddaa, I don't want the a.oldPosition - b.oldPosition
<ddaa> that's what does stable sorting...
<ddaa> well, it was a bit buggy, fixed now
<kiko> well, find another way of doing it
<kiko> keep the ts_sort_* methods as simple as possible
<kiko> doable?
<LaserJock> bradb: anyway, I'm all for your proposal. I was just concerned about users having to know the BP->SP mapping.
<bradb> I'm going to followup to u-d with some more information/clarification
<ddaa> I do not think there's any other good way, the sorting is done with Array.sort(). Short of reimplementing that (which would be a bad idea IMO) we have to put the smarts in the comparison methods.
<kiko> ddaa, I see. mmmm.
<kiko> is JS sort not stable by default? they need timsort
<ddaa> kiko: obviously, it is not
<ddaa> as a rule, JS sucks by default
<kiko> I have an idea!
<kiko> why don't you define a ts_cmp() method
<kiko> to which you provide aa and bb?
<kiko> return ts_cmp(aa, bb)
<kiko> would be at the end of all sorting functions 
<kiko> instead of the comparison
<ddaa> Mh.
<kiko> would that work I wonder
<mdke> jordi, kubuntu-docs is uploaded, I'm told
<ddaa> What I can do is layer the stable sorting bit
<salgado> kiko, what do you think of a template like https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileaFbJYw.html, to start with?
<ddaa> kiko: using a closure
<kiko> salgado, looks generic enough. the thing about "from %s to %s" sounds like computerese but I understand why you want it
<ddaa> I heard that JS closures do not suck too much. I'll give it a try.
<kiko> ddaa, k
<salgado> kiko, or something similar where we only need to change the first line while sending them to team admins
<kiko> salgado, perhaps it is better not to disclose who made the change
<kiko> that way it is not a personal decision
<kiko> but a team decision
<kiko> the admins should know who made the change howevever
<salgado> yeah, it makes sense
<kiko> sorry for complicating
<mdke> jordi, also, do you get to delete stuff, or is carlos the only one? I will wait until they are removed before announcing translations because I don't want people wasting more time translating useless stuff
<salgado> it's no big deal, actually
<sabdfl> night all
<kiko> BjornT, does it make sense to document __init__ in an interface docstring?
<kiko> how is that done?
<kiko> or salgado 
<ddaa> __init__ methods are module functions as far as interfaces are concerned
<ddaa> I think the old pyarch interface had some of that stuff.
<ddaa> Something like Froboizer = Attribute("Create a IFroboizer")
<ddaa> well not quite
<ddaa> def Froboizer(arg1, arg2):
<ddaa>     """Create a IFroboizer"""
<BjornT> kiko: why do you want to do that? it gets kind of awkward since the corresponding method in an interface would be __call__
<kiko> BjornT, I want to document the constructor
<BjornT> kiko: and it doesn't make sense to document it in the class only?
<kiko> BjornT, it's weird to have half the documentation in the interface and half in the class. and it is a property of the interface, the constructor!
<ddaa> Actually, when you think about it, the constructor is effectively a property of the module containing the class.
<kiko> yeah. the only reason we don't document our database classes' __init__ is because it doesn't really exist as such :)
<ddaa> i.e. module.Class is factory method that creates instances of module.Class
<ddaa> obviously module.Class would be a method of module if Python was Smalltalk.p
<BjornT> kiko: i'd say listen to ddaa. an interface documents the public api of objects providing the interface. if a class implements an interface, it most of the time doesn't provide the interface, instances of the class do though.
<BjornT> kiko: so a class' __init__ isn't a part of the public api
<ddaa> What BjornT says with the proper terminology.
<kiko> BjornT, so what do I do?
<BjornT> kiko: document the method in the class?
<kiko> ok then.
* kiko think that's wrong
<kiko> it keeps documentation in two separate /files/
<kiko> but I will do it because you said so (and because it allows me to go on working)
<BjornT> kiko: well, you could create a new interface if you wanted ;)
<ddaa> kiko: you liking that better? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileYexDjG.html
<seb128> bradb: who said that binary packages are useful (just curious about it)?
<bradb> seb128: elmo, for searching. Burgwork, probably others.
<seb128> Burgwork: ping? what is the use of binary package for you?
<seb128> bradb: ta
<BjornT> kiko: for example, if you look at vocabularies, you'll find that vocabulary classes provide IVocabularyFactory (which has a __call__ method). i'm not suggestion you should do that though.
<Burgwork> seb128, I am more thinking of users who maybe don't know the difference and are trying to get into bug filing/triage
<seb128> bug filing understood them
<seb128> understand
* ddaa remembers to add a "var" at the right place...
<kiko> ddaa, ah, that is much better
<seb128> Burgwork: if you don't know what a source package is you might not be qualified to reassign bugs to an another package
<seb128> Burgwork: without any offense
<ddaa> kiko: I need to "var cmp = sortfn(a, b)", but besides, do you want any other change before I can r=kiko?
<Burgwork> seb128, I know, but there are others that do not
<seb128> if we discourage people who don't know what a source package is to reassing that's rather a feature :p
<Burgwork> seb128, here is my usecase: somebody knows how to file a bug and whats to be a good citizen and look for dups. So they search for the binary name. Need to get useful results
<seb128> you put a binary, it should convert that to source package for you
<seb128> like when you file bug
<kiko> Burgwork, that is orthogonal to allowing the user to specify the binary package.
<seb128> you don't need to care as an user
<kiko> is that part clear?
<Burgwork> yes
<seb128> that should be transparent for the user
<kiko> right
<Burgwork> I believe that bradb has already answered my objection
<kiko> ddaa, can you avoid needing ts_firstChildByName() by changing the resortTable API slightly?
<seb128> yeah, but he said to the same mail on the list that you argue to have a binary package option
<ddaa> kiko: nope, the ts_resortTable API is dictated by onclick="ts_resortTable(this); return false;"
<kiko> ddaa, change that.
<Burgwork> no, he said I was concerned about how a user can find other bugs, based simply on the information of knowing what binary package it was in
<seb128> "Some users have suggested that searching by binary package is really important"
<kiko> ddaa, or make another method that ts_resortTable() calls
<Burgwork> yes
<seb128> there is a different between searching by binary
<kiko> that doesn't require something as arbitrary as a link
<seb128> and mapping to source for the query
<Burgwork> we are talking about the same thing seb128 
<seb128> in one case you argue that having to make the different between bugs applying to gedit and gedit-common makes a difference
<seb128> not clear by reading the mail
<Burgwork> ok
<seb128> you could are that gedit-common query should no list gedit-bin bugs by example
<ddaa> kiko: well, I could make it onclick="ts_resortTable(getParent(this, 'td'))"
<seb128> or say that a gedit-common bugs should list all the gedit source package bugs rather
<Burgwork> anyway, the mapping looks good
<Burgwork> we can work on specific UI issues later
<seb128> fine with me
<kiko> ddaa, would that be less code?
<ddaa> not sure, actually ts_firstChildByName() could be used to remove some other code...
<ddaa> but I wanted to avoid gratuitous refactorings
<kiko> I'd do it if you think it works, otherwise getParent() looks more attractive.
<ddaa> well, it means I'll have to duplicate the firstChildByName logic in ts_resortTable where it looks for img.
<kiko> you're right.
<ddaa> but I _can_ refactor that bit to use ts_firstChildByName :)
<kiko> sounds good
<kiko> do it, and let me see the patch
<ddaa> kiko: do you mean change the ts_resortTable API, or just factor out some code using ts_firstChildByName?
<kiko> ddaa, factore the code out
<ddaa> bzr tip of the day
<ddaa> when in a light checkout
<ddaa> echo -n ~/path/to/branch > .bzr/branch/location ; bzr update
<ddaa> effectively implements "bzr switch" functionality
<ddaa> the -n option is important
<kiko> fix build bustage. fix build bustage. fix build bustage.
<tseng> kiko-buildbot?
<kiko> no, kiko-hyatt-mode
#launchpad 2006-04-13
<ddaa> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file6r9NCc.html
* ddaa prepares pqm-submit and ML post
<kiko> ddaa, I still haven't picked up the change to sortabled_init(). can you explain why it is necessary, and how it works without?
<ddaa> that's the one that implements initial sorting
<kiko> no
<kiko> not in ts_makeSortable()
<kiko> in sortables_init()
<kiko> the whitespace thing
<kiko> ah, I see, it is a simple matching fix? do you understand what the code is trying to do?
<kiko> why doesn't it just match className == "sortable"?
<ddaa> in your opinion why did it do ' '+thisTbl.className+' ' in the first place?
<ddaa> kiko: because then it would not match class="foo sortable"
<kiko> ah
<kiko> I see.
<ddaa> or class="foo sortable bar"
<kiko> and yours makes it stop matching on unsortable
<kiko> yes?
<kiko> ddaa?
<ddaa> yup
<ddaa> it's the standard javascript trick to match on a class
<ddaa> to any moderately experienced JS programmer (or somebody who has read a good DHTML book) it's a completely readable and standard idiom.
<ddaa> bb in ten mins
<kiko> no need to insult this poor brazilian
<kiko> ddaa, you are missing a var in front of "lnk ="
<kiko> please use curly braces in ts_stableSort() instead of the braceless if/else you are using
<kiko> r=kiko with that
<LaserJock> hmm, is it possible to make the portlets (or whatever the things in the side bar are called) have dropdown menus?
<kiko> wow. what for?
<kiko> ddaa, why don't you nuke the commented out initTable() while you are at it?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix for bug #5834: "Latest bugs in X" portlet should hide duplicates. Omit dupes in the portlet by using the right API. (r3430: kiko)
<kiko> ah, finally.
<jordi> mdke: it's only carlos
<jordi> I'll look at kubuntu-docs tomorrow
<jordi> nite
<kiko> ddaa?
<ddaa> on the phone
<kiko> k
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=BjornT Fix for bug 4880: Batch URLs should use 'start' and 'batch' instead of 'batch_start' and 'batch_end'. Changes the URL arguments to batches to be shorter, and to boot, quasi-user-customizable (r3431: kiko)
<kiko> rock on bogart!
<LaserJock> kiko: what does dilys actually do?
<kiko> reports commits to RT
<LaserJock> ah
<kiko> RF apologies.
<LaserJock> kiko: RF? btw I replied to your "Assigned bugs report and Fix committed" email
<kiko> rocketfuel!
<kiko> ah, cool, thanks
<ddaa> kiko-zzz: sorry, it took a bit more than 10 mins
<mpt> ddaa, the Web site for that table sorting JS is full of info saying "no! don'
<mpt> crud
<mpt> ... info saying "no! don't try to trigger this onload. Do initial sorting on the server."
<ddaa> That's interesting.
<mpt> and it's right, really
<ddaa> The point is twofold
<ddaa> my point at least
<mpt> otherwise you're causing things to jump around unnecessarily
<ddaa> noticed that
<ddaa> Actually, the pages should definitely do the sorting on the server first. But initial sorting is good to set the arrow icon on the column it's initially sorted on.
<ddaa> and then we need to make sure the sorting is indeed correct on that column
<ddaa> Mh... my second point was that for the listing of all branches, we want to do the sorting on the client because it might take too long on the server (it's a page that screams for timeouts)
<ddaa> but I think the sorting is not going to be that expensive actually...
<ddaa> since everything will already be prefetched...
<ddaa> (supposedly)
<ddaa> Okay, then the second point is moot. How do you address the first one?
<mpt> Set the "this column is sorted in this direction" CSS class on the relevant <th> yourself
<ddaa> The lack of arrow on bug listings really bothers me, because I've got no clue why the heck are the bug listed in that way.
<ddaa> mpt: that's quite fragile, don't you think?
<mpt> No, why would it be?
<ddaa> It's easy for the template and view code to get out of sync
<ddaa> leading to a lying UI
<mpt> I'm not saying hard-code the class= in the template
<ddaa> even crashing is better than lying
<mpt> but tal:attribute it based on the current sort order
<ddaa> I'm not sure how you would do that...
<ddaa> esp since the img that displays the arrow is created by the JS, so you cannot even set it from the template...
<ddaa> given the proper JS hacking that would be something like, on every column, tal:attributes="sortdir ${python:view.initiallySorted("column")}"
<ddaa> mpt: or am I misunderstanding you?
<mpt> Something like <th tal:attributes="class view/initialPrioritySort">Priority</th>
<mpt> and that returns ascending, descending, or "" depending on what the initial sort is
<mpt> and fix the CSS to use classes instead of inserting the image manually
<ddaa> Okay...
<mpt> (so that, for example, we can change the background color too)
<ddaa> I'll make a suggestion...
<mpt> there's probably a nicer way to arrange the variable
<mpt> view/initialsort/priority, perhaps
<ddaa> I'm going to land that patch that I painfully got kiko to approve, so I can be happy landing the sabdfl's patch. Then I'll fix the sabdfl patch to do proper server-side sorting, and you fix the JS and CSS and templates to your liking.
<mpt> That would be great
<ddaa> At least, that gives stable sorting, which is a HUGE improvement.
<ddaa> Something else for you...
<ddaa> the sabdfl patch I'm working on introduces the "branches" facet...
<ddaa> only incompletely so
<ddaa> but he's very intent on my landing this code ASAP
<ddaa> so it woud be nice if you could keep some room next week to apply the branch facet thoroughly
<ddaa> I intended to split the thing in many small bits to make that stuff easier, but the sabdfl would have none of it.
<ddaa> The rationale for the branches facet is that we should move to one vhost per major facet
<ddaa> rosetta.launchpad.net
<ddaa> malone.launchpad.net
<ddaa> soyuz.launchpad.net
<ddaa> bazaar.launchpad.net
<ddaa> I share your likely reservations for this scheme, but that's how the sabdfl wants it.
<mpt> I'm fine with rosetta.launchpad.net and malone.launchpad.net and maybe even bazaar.launchpad.net, but soyuz.launchpad.net is probably unnecessary
<mpt> because it's primarily a directory
<ddaa> mh... I'm not too sure about that one.
<mpt> bbiab
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  sorttable supports class="initial sort" and stable sorting (r3432: David Allouche)
<carsten> Hi
<carsten> I filed a bug in ubuntu against the wrong product but don't see a way how to move it...
<carsten> Furthermore, the bugwatch doesn
<carsten> Furthermore, the bugwatch doesn't work here, it seems
<carsten> Changes in the other bug don't appear anywhere inside launchpad (that other bugtracker is bugzilla)
<BjornT> carsten: which bug is this?
<carsten> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kernel-image-2.4.27-i386/+bug/38476
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38476 in kernel-image-2.4.27-i386 kernel-build-2.4.27-2 "ACPI not working -- Laptop doesn't boot without acpi=off" [Normal,Needs info]  
<carsten> BjornT: I fullfilled the "needsinfo" part :-) Well, it is of course not against 2.4.x but against the kernel in Dapper
<carsten> I clicked on the wrong link and didn't notice
<carsten> Problem number 3: I cannot remove the double bugwatch :-)
<BjornT> carsten: changes in bugzilla will appear in launchpad after a while, it's updated only once a day though.
<carsten> No idea if the bug is in launchpad or if I am to stupid
<BjornT> carsten: if you want to change the package in ubuntu, you can click on " 
<carsten> "?
<BjornT> hmm, something strange happened there, tried to msg another nick privately :) 
<BjornT> ... kernel-image-2.4.27-i386 kernel-build-2.4.27-2 (Ubuntu)", there you can change the package.
<carsten> BjornT: and the second bugwatch?
<BjornT> carsten: just let if be there. at the moment you can't delete bug watches, bug 3140
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3140 in malone "Bug watches can't be removed" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3140
<carsten> ah, ok
<carsten> BjornT: you are one of the launchpad devels?
<BjornT> carsten: yes
* carsten subscribed to that bug ;-)
<carsten> ok, thanks BjornT. New lets hope somebody fixed my kernel-oopses :)
<carsten> bye
<mdke> jordi, right, thanks. I'll wait for carlos to do it then. it's likely to be monday I guess?
<siretart> is the email interface supposed to accept PGP/Mime signed emails?
<siretart> I sent a bug to new@bugs.launchpad.net, but I didn't get any reply yet
<jordi> mdke: I'm afraid :(
<mdke> jordi, ok. no worries
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  New Caledonia speaks French, updated our sample data. (r3433: Carlos Perello Marin)
<ompaul> how does one report a bug in launchpad itself, as opposed to in any particular distro, 
<mpt> ompaul, find the most appropriate part of Launchpad at <https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad>
<mpt> then once you're on the page for that product (Rosetta, Malone, Soyuz, etc, or "Launchpad" for general stuff), click "Bugs"
<ompaul> mpt, thanks
<kiko> mpt, what ever happened to the million nested sourcepackage JS menus?
<kiko> BjornT, are you around?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix for bug #37347: Display team description even if no homepage is provided. Fix the template to DTRT. Also only display the latest tickets portlet if, well, the guy reported tickets (r3434: kiko)
<kiko> yay
<mpt> kiko, SteveA told me the plan was for him to contact some real DHTML experts he knows to implement those
<kiko> okay
<kiko> thank god we buy some time
<kiko> you got mail
<kiko> mpt, can I get an opinion from you on bug 35479?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35479 in launchpad ""First" and "Last" links in search results page" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35479
<BjornT> kiko: what's up?
<kiko> BjornT, sheesh, I forgot what I wanted to ask you but it was important
<kiko> let me think about it
<kiko> nope, won't remember
<BjornT> kiko: if it was important you should have sent me an email already ;)
<kiko> I was thinking about you and something popped up in my mind
<kiko> but well
<kiko> BjornT, how good is our bugwatch sync test setup for bugzilla?
<kiko> do we have some test XML that I can work on using?
<kiko> I'd like us to sync prio/sev
<kiko> or at least to try it
<BjornT> kiko: it's quite basic atm. you can look at doc/external-systems.txt and ftests/externalbugtracker.py
<kiko> oh, there's a TestBugzilla?
<BjornT> kiko: yeah. we should use a stub http server instead, but i didn't get around writing one.
<kiko> ah, perfect!
<kiko> this is already good enough
<kiko> I can get priority and severity 
<kiko> easily
<kiko> nice
<svaksha> hi
<svaksha> In LP what is the purpose of having two functions : -owner and -administrator for a team? 
<kiko> ho
<kiko> the owner is, let's say, a meta-administrator
<kiko> he is allowed to define other administrators
<svaksha>  in the event the owner is unavailable and also if they are unable to inform their future unavailability to the team, then what ?
<kiko> and can never lose that ability unless he decides to give away the team
<svaksha> see, https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-women
<kiko> svaksha, it's a launchpad admin request, essentially, though that's weird.
<kiko> svaksha, okay so far. I see you are the owner of that team.
<svaksha> yes but we want to keep it with same perms
<svaksha> i am unable to do that
<svaksha> now
<kiko> I don't understand.
<svaksha> hmm... in any project people come and go. But in the event the owner is unavailable and also if they are unable to inform their future unavailability to the team, then what ? so we want to keep the owner/admin status equal
<svaksha> i hope i am making sense
<kiko> that's not doable -- there always needs to be an owner
<svaksha> cant both owner and admin be merged
<svaksha> oh..ok
<kiko> the reason for that is that administrators can give away their rights
<kiko> and if they did
<kiko> nobody would be a team administrator
<kiko> and there would be no way to fix that
<svaksha> :) i tried that and changed ownership to Clytie but she had to undo it to return ownership to me. 
<kiko> why did she have to undo it?
<svaksha> In a team where there is more than one admin cant this be merged ?
<kiko> no.
<mpt> kiko, fixing the batching navigation is on my to-do list after I get the next lot of MaloneSimplifications up for review
<svaksha> ok , thanks
<kiko> mpt, just tell me what needs to be done and I will do it
<mpt> kiko, http://developer.yahoo.com/ypatterns/pattern_objectpagination.php
<kiko> ah, nice!
<kiko> beautiful actually
<mpt> kiko, maybe eventually Launchpad should have a set-piece workflow for changing the owner of a team via a poll triggered by the team's members
<kiko> yeah, that would be an alternative
* kiko waits for PQM once more
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix for bug 1434: We should consistently ensure bugtracker URLs are slash-terminated (or not). Use urlparse.urljoin and everything goes away. (r3435: kiko)
<kiko-afk> yay
<wasabi__> Hi. So I was wondering about these bounty things. What project are they related to? Ubuntu or you c ould put anything up?
<kiko> you could, but I wouldn't advise using that part of launchpad, which is completely busted.
<wasabi__> ahh.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix for bug 28615: Errors accessing linux-source-2.6.15 package releases. The DARBPR details portlet's data came from a query that didn't consider Removed packages, which of course are legal. Added test and fixed query (r3436: kiko)
<kiko-zzz> yay
<mdke> awesome news!! dapper only has 3 bugs
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+bugs
<G0SUB_> mdke: is that real ?
<mdke> G0SUB_, compare with https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<G0SUB_> mdke: I guess dapper bugs are only those which have ``Dapper'' as the milstone, right?
<mdke> god knows
<G0SUB_> heh
<mdke> I assume He understands launchpad
<G0SUB_> lol
<fireglow> hi
<marseillai> hi
<marseillai> siretart: i think your are involved in wpa_supplicant package! i have this bug wich seem to be wpa_supplicant issue but i don't know how reassign it .....
<siretart>   marseillai which bug?
<marseillai> this one : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/36086
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36086 in network-manager "network manager can't activate eth1 interface" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<marseillai> so i would like to know what i got to do? reassign it if i can? report a new bug? make a bugzilla report (already done)? nothing?
<siretart> marseillai: have you tried to reproduce the problem without (k)network-manager?
<marseillai> siretart: absolutly not because but it really seems it's a wpa bug .....
<marseillai> how can i try to make my wireless card work in wpa without networkmanager ?
<siretart> marseillai: see /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.{Debian,Modes} for documentation how to prepare your /etc/network/interfaces
<siretart> marseillai: but for testing purposes, I'd suggest to start wpasupplicant on the commandline directly, so that you can capture a debug log (parameter -dd)
<marseillai> pouarfff
<marseillai> don't think to be able to do this
<marseillai> .......
<marseillai> may be another time! :s
<marseillai> thx for your time siretart
<siretart> marseillai: you have an ipw2200 you say? could you try another ap?
<marseillai> of course
<marseillai> wich one?
<siretart> i suspect the nas on your ap behaves in a strange way. try one from another manufacturer
<marseillai> i'm french i don't understand what you've just told
<marseillai> siretart: my networkmanager is just from a fresh DF6 install so normally it should work but if you want me to try with another i can. Just tell me how to do if you can.....
<siretart> marseillai: sorry, I don't use kde at all. I'm using plain wpasupplicant without any add ons
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> i'll try to find another app wich manage wpasupplicant
<marseillai> but i think only networkmanager do it
<siretart> marseillai: I'd rather suggest starting wpasupplicant from the command line for testing before reassingning it to wpasupplicant
<marseillai> i'll do but i absolutly don't know how to use it from command linde
<marseillai> line
<siretart> marseillai: I suggest reading the manpages. 
<siretart> anyway, need to leave now. sorry
#launchpad 2006-04-14
<marseillai> siretart: after an hour of test it's really a wpa bug! it turns in a infiny loop when i try in console.
<kpdawg> #nicksetup kp.dawg
<andrewski> i'm just starting to delve launchpad for all its coolness.  i registered my project on it and i'd love to make use of its bugtracker for it.  but before it goes live, i'd like to make sure: since i'm listed as the owner/maintainer of the project, will i be notified when bugs are reported?
<mpt> andrewski, no, for that you need to register yourself as the "bug contact"
<mpt> Doing that is under the "Bugs" menu for your product.
<mpt> And welcome to Launchpad, btw.
<andrewski> mpt: thanks for the help and for the welcome. :)  cheers.
<andrewski> would it be bugworthy to file something that sets up the bug contact when registering a new project, or at least gives the option?  that seems like a sane default, at least to me.
<mpt> Maybe, but maybe not
<mpt> Depends on the proportion of products that are registering to use Malone
<mpt> as opposed to registering to use Rosetta or the Bazaar or the other apps
<lifeless> mpt: perhaps havie tool-specifici product registration forms ?
<lifeless> mpt: i.e. in $sourcepackage/+bugs 'there is no upstream for this product' -> when you create one from there you get a bugs specific workflow
<|evi> :D
<|evi> anybody ?
<lifeless> is staging meant to be down ?
<sivang> morning all sundayers
<fireglow> hi sivang :)
<sivang> hey fireglow , how's it going?
<fireglow> just fine :) nice weather around here. how are you doing?
<fireglow> gtg, bb
<andrewski> is there any way to search for a specific product with a distro?  e.g. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs-advanced-search, where i decide i'd like to search for all bugs in product "foo".
<mdke> andrewski, as far as I've understood it, products don't occur in distros. If you're looking for all the bugs on a specific package, it's very easy. Click "Source Packages" in the top left
<ddaa> Mh... I do not think such a search exist, and it would be tricky in the general case, since distro think in terms of packages, and there are not exactly products, but there is a relation
<ddaa> mdke: oh thanks, how unobvious :)
<andrewski> well, what i really mean is that if i search for, say, "rhythmbox" in ubuntu, i'll get all bugs that even mention rhythmbox, whereas i'd like to drill down and just see bugs that are assigned to rhythmbox.  mdke, i don't see how to do this even if i click on "source packages".  (forgive me if i'm getting the terminology mixed up a bit.)
<mdke> andrewski, click "Source packages" then enter "Rhythmbox", then click "Bugs"
<ddaa> generally, looking for distro bugs by product would be unreliable because the linkage between packages and products is not always present or up to date. But that might be a worthwile feature.
<ddaa> andrewski: what mdke says
<ddaa> at least search for bugs for a given source package should be easier
<andrewski> ah, ok... that takes a lot of unobvious (for me) clicks.
<ddaa> andrewski: file a bug!
<andrewski> i was thinking about it, but wanted to come discuss it here first. :)
<ddaa> on launchpad product, I agree the UI is confuddling
<andrewski> you gotta check myself before i wreck myself: i want to say "searching for source packages in a specific distro", yes?
<ddaa> something like "unobvious how to search bugs for a specific package in a distro"
<mdke> andrewski, the "Source package" thing is being worked on, I believe.
<andrewski> mdke: well, obviously i'll search before filing. ;)
<mdke> there was an email about simplifying things last week to ubuntu-devel
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix crasher in specworkload table, and add a test -- my fault, but where was the test for it? (r3437: kiko)
<andrewski> does malone take HTML (specifically "<a>") tags?
<ddaa> andrewski: I'd expect it to quote it
<ddaa> if you paste a URL, it should linkify it automatically
<Kamping_Kaiser> can i close someone's support requests without being administrator of a group? it's been open for a while, and it's no longer relevent
<mdke> andrewski, it will also linkify "bug #1234" for you
<andrewski> ddaa, mdke: in case you're interested, that ended up as "bug #38881" in malone.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38881 in malone "Searching for bugs in a specific package in a distro is unobvious" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38881
<andrewski> thanks for the help.
<mdke> cool
<andrewski> another thought: there doesn't seem to be enough product/package info sent with bug notifications.  such info would be nice, as i would like to handle bugs filed against my registered product separately from the ubuntu bug notifications i receive.  i could use my email filter, but there doesn't seem to be any criteria....
<mpt> andrewski, have you seen the X-Launchpad-Bug: header?
<andrewski> [hangs head in shame]  no...
<andrewski> /me goes and looks.
<andrewski> oh gosh, it's right there.  well, that'll do then.  kudos to launchpad people for keeping the bug notifications trim but supplying all the useful information!
<andrewski> thanks mpt
<copernic> hello, does anyone know if KDE translations sync with their svn repository after being translated via rosetta?
<mdke> copernic, you mean ubuntu->upstream? No, they don't
<copernic> mdke: so these translations are lost?
<mdke> copernic, they go into Ubuntu. If the translators wish to submit their work upstream, they can do so. It's like all linux development, really
<copernic> oh I see now, that makes sence
<copernic> po files are always there anyway
<mdke> sure, sure
<mdke> maybe one day if kde uses rosetta for translation, pooling translations through rosetta will be simpler
<mdke> but for now, it's up to the individual translating teams to give back upstream
<uws> mdke: I'm sorry to say this, but rosetta really upsets me
<uws> I'm an upstream GNOME-NL (Dutch) translator
<mdke> uws, that's ok. I don't make it
<uws> really bad translations enter ubuntu
<uws> we (gnome-nl) get the flames
<mdke> uws, that's nothing to do with rosetta. It is the Ubuntu Dutch Translating team
<mdke> talk to them
<mdke> ask them to be more careful about who is in their team
<uws> Well, the sync looks like something not directly related to ubuntu-nl
<uws> it's really bad policy to keep all translations downstream
<mdke> translations can only come from upstream or the ubuntu translation team
<uws> not notifying upstream
<mdke> uws, again, that is up to the ubuntu-nl team, in my opinion
<uws> We try our best to get high quality trnslations, but the crappy ubuntu-nl transltations end up in ubuntu
<uws> ignoring our hard work
<mdke> i help in the italian team, we are quite careful about maintaining good members on the team. We enforce the gnome translation guidelines
<uws> the official upstream gnome translations are pretty good
<mdke> and where there are upstream translations already, we don't overwrite them
<uws> but ubuntu ships translations that don't even get  "file->save" right
<mdke> uws, the only thing I can suggest is to talk to ubuntu-nl, and ask them to get their act together
<uws> Another thing
<uws> I found a Dutch translation for Serpentine
<uws> a gnome application for burning cd's
<uws> it's not in gnome -cvs
<uws> so it's officialy not our job
<uws> it featured a nl.po WITHOUT ANY last-translator fields
<uws> nor a name in the comments
<uws> only a X-Rosetta.... header
<uws> so I assume it comes from ubuntu
<uws> it was really, really bad.
<mdke> could be
<uws> It really sucks I can't even figure out who is responsible for it.
<uws> I'm done halfway fixing it. I changed about 90% of the strings.
<uws> While Rosetta is a great way to get people involved, at the moment it's REALLY UNFRIENDLY for upstream
<mdke> hang on
<uws> ok
<mdke> do you have this problem with other distributions?
<uws> don't get me wrong. I love to see people involved
<uws> but I really hate it to not be able to find out who did things
<uws> mdke: No, just Ubuntu.
<mdke> right
<uws> mdke: The other distributions track upstream
<mdke> no...
<mdke> ubuntu tracks upstream too
<uws> redhat, novell, debian, all get our translations right in some way
<uws> ubuntu doesn't
<mdke> hang on a sec
<uws> k
<mdke> ubuntu imports upstream translations. What you are complaining about is the ubuntu dutch translating team overwriting your translations with bad ones. That is something you really have to speak to that team about
<mdke> any translation system is useless if the team management isn't working
<uws> Yeah I figure
<mdke> its like giving cvs access in gnome to bad translations, right?
<mdke> s/translations/translators
<uws> No, the bad translations don't enter gnome cvs
* uws has cvs access
<mdke> exactly, because you have good team management
<uws> and so do other gnome-nl people
<mdke> if you gave cvs access to a bad translator, it would be a problem, wouldn't it?
<uws> I would strongly oppose against anyone from ubuntu-nl committing upstream po files :)
<mdke> quite. have you talked to ubuntu-nl about this problem? it's a problem I see in other teams too (ubuntu-fr has like 200 members)
<uws> mdke: Well, we don't hand cvs access, that's a gnome-wide decision. But we (as GNOME-NL) would instantly ask for account suspension if someone started committing nl.po files
<uws> 200 is WAY too much
<mdke> i agree. in ubuntu-it we are much more careful
<mdke> it's a balance between encouraging collaboration, and making sure the OS doesn't get translations which are against upstream translation guides
<uws> every assh*le with a computer can submit crappy stuff. While I'm glad they use gnome (or ubuntu, whatever), I don't want them participating in things they don't do right
<mdke> uws, I agree. But the only solution is to talk to ubuntu-nl, I think
<mdke> well, not the only one, but a good start
<uws> And as an upstream translator, I think I can claim "some" authority over it..
<uws> mdke: I'll talk to them.
<uws> mdke: any pointers where I can find contact details?
<uws> I'm not into ubuntu management stuff
<mdke> sure
<JanC> mdke: how do we know which translators do good translations and which do bad translations?
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-nl
<mdke> JanC, you read their translations
<uws> No
<uws> we don't
<uws> because I don't run ubuntu
<uws> I run upstream gnome
<JanC> launchpad doesn't tell us who did the translation...
<uws> Indeed
<mdke> yes, it does
<uws> and that's a LARGE part of the problem
<mdke> hang on, I'll give you an example, if you'll calm down a bit
<uws> the po files don't get a last-translator update
<uws> mdke: I still love you :)
<JanC> no, it doesn't tell who did what
<mdke> i'll be happy to show you what we do in ubuntu-it
<mdke> ok. Here's the group. https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-it/+members.
<mdke> click on the first guy in the list of "Proposed Members"
<mdke> click on Translations
<mdke> click on one of his translations, say "gnomebaker"
<mdke> oh crap
<JanC> which tells me there are about 20 people who worked on it  ;-)
<mdke> this won't work, you can't access the translations for italian
<mdke> anyway, you click "translate" then you'll see all the suggestions that guy has made
<JanC> eh, you have to be admin for that or what?
<mdke> you need to be in the translation team for that language
<mdke> JanC, you're in ubuntu-nl, right?
<uws> the systen is broken by design
<uws> I'm really sorry
<mdke> uws, feel free to report any problems you see. But I can tell you, the system works, if you have good teams
<JanC> yes, but I can't review translations ?
<uws> As an upstream author I can't see who broke what
<uws> let alone review
<mdke> gah
<mdke> JanC, if you are in the translator team for a particular language, you can review the translations
<JanC> is this only for proposed members?
<mdke> if someone wants to join the team, you ask them to contribute some suggestions, and then see whether he follows the TP guidelines, or whatever guidelines you use
<mdke> JanC, is what only for proposed members?
<JanC> that one can review what someone translated...
<mdke> you can see all translations and suggestions
<mdke> JanC, aren't you in ubuntu-nl?
<JanC> I am in ubuntu-nl & ubuntu-l10n-nl but I can't see that...
<mdke> because its ITALIAN
<JanC> I can only see a list of packages that people "helped" translate
<JanC> or "helped" destroy, as uws would think ;-) 
<mdke> yeah, you guys should talk to the gnome team, and work out what is going wrong
<JanC> I have been talking with them before, but we can't do anything as long as we can't do QA...
<copernic> uws: do you know Vncent Van Adrighem?
<mdke> ok, I'm telling you now, the italian team is doing it, and so can you
<JanC> copernic: yes, we know him
<JanC> mdke: if you tell me how I can see who did what...   :)
<mdke> underneath each string to be translated, it says the name of a person who made a suggestion, with the suggestion that they made
<mdke> with all due respect, anyone who is in a translation team that works via rosetta should really know that
<copernic> JanC: I haven't seem him for a while.. did he give up translating?
<JanC> but that only works for translations that haven't been applied...
<copernic> JanC: we had some great conversations and bugfixes some years ago
<JanC> copernic: he's on #gnome-nl regularly
<uws> JanC: Nah, not "helped destory"
<mdke> JanC, yes. You'd hardly ask a proposed member to translate strings which are already translated
<JanC> *sigh*
<uws> copernic: Of course I know Vincent van Adrighem
<uws> copernic: he's our gnome-nl translator and I meet with him add odd times to discuss gnome-nl issues
<uws> s/add/at/ (slip of my muscle memory)
<copernic> ok, seems like my absence on irc is paying off :)
<uws> copernic: Vincent has been pretty busy lately
<uws> copernic: But last week he graduated
<copernic> #gnome-nl on Gimpnet?
<uws> yeah.
<uws> nickname  adrighem
<JanC> mdke: how do you know someone keeps translating correctly and how do you know who made some common gramatic error so that you can correct him, etc.?
<uws> but he's not here atm, copernic 
<copernic> uws: yeah, school sucks, I really gave up translation due to classes :(
<mdke> JanC, generally, it is sufficient QA to ensure that someone knows how to do that _before_ entering the team
<copernic> uws: np, will catch him later
<JanC> mdke: nobody is a perfect translator...
<JanC> so we must kick everybody and not translate anything anymore?
<mdke> JanC, no, I didn't say anything approaching that
<JanC> it's not like there are a million people waiting to do the work...
<mdke> ok, but it sounds like you have a bit of a quality problem there. So ensuring people know what they are doing before they enter the team sounds like a good start
<JanC> that won't work without kicking everyone out first  ;-)
<uws> The problem is
<uws> translating is too easy with rosetta
<uws> the result is low quality
<mdke> that is only if entering the right group is too easy
<JanC> uws: we could kick everyone out of the team and just appoint some people to apply proposed translations...
<uws> Okay, once again.
<mdke> if the teams are right, the interface makes translation easier without reducing the quality
<uws> I'm NOT involved in Ubuntu. NOT involved. NOT.
<uws> I don't care about their management troubles
<mdke> uws, you evidently use it
<mdke> no?
<JanC> mdke: he doesn't AFAIK
<uws> mdke: I don't use Ubuntu
<mdke> ah
<mdke> so it's the flaming from ubuntu users you object to?
<uws> I recommended it to lots of people
<uws> But I don't use it myself
<uws> since I run gnome from cvs anyway
<uws> mdke: No, I object to bad translations being shipped with Ubuntu, ignoring our hard (upstream) work to get reasonable quality
<mdke> right
<JanC> mdke: what rosetta needs is a way to appoint translators to maintain the translation of certain packages...
<uws> That's the only thing
<mdke> by making these ubuntu-l10n teams, what Ubuntu has done is trusted these groups to take a lot of the responsibility for localising the operating system
<uws> What Ubuntu does is great
<mdke> now you either (a) object to that decision, or (b) take it up with the local group, afaics
<uws> mdke: Yeah, but that obviously introduces a quality assurance hell
<mdke> uws, all I can say is, it works ok for me, with an italian desktop
<uws> mdke: "Ubuntu" (the entity as a whole) has no way to objectively judge over i18n quality
<mdke> uws, how is gnome cvs access given out?
<mdke> (for translators)
<JanC> mdke: everybody has his/her own packages....
<uws> JanC: nope
<uws> JanC: 1mmnt
<mdke> that's not what I mean
<mdke> what I mean is, for someone to get cvs access to gnome as a translator, they go through some quality assurance. All that needs to be done is to do the same for Ubuntu
<mdke> because getting access to rosetta is like getting access to gnome cvs
<mdke> it shouldn't be given too lightly
<uws> mdke: let me explain
<uws> gnome-nl has about 6 regular translator
<uws> we have 1 coordinator (adrighem)
<uws> he's the one who commits the translations
<mdke> right, that's exactly how italian works
<uws> All translators send po files to him
<uws> HOWEVER
<uws> some people in gnome-nl have 'elevated' privileges
<uws> they can commit stuff without coordinator approval
<uws> one of those is me, for instance.
<mdke> ok
<mdke> that sounds fine
<uws> Right now adrighem just commits whatever we send to him :)
<uws> without any QA :)
<uws> however, most contributors have a pretty good reputation
<mdke> all I am saying is that you have quality assurance to get trusted status in the team, and ubuntu-nl should do that too
<uws> and if errors are spotted and they come from one specific person, well, that person is simply ignored ;)
<JanC> mdke: is there a way to approve all translations from 1 candidate to 1 package at once?
<uws> mdke: We have.
<mdke> JanC, no.
<JanC> you mean, we would have to commit proposals string by string with 2 or 3 people ?
<uws> Heh
<uws> that bascially means translating again
<mdke> you can use as many people as you like
<JanC> indeed
<JanC> mdke, but we don't have so many people who can do this...
<mdke> ok
<mdke> that's the point of encouraging new members, by checking their proposals, and then adding them to the team, when you know that they are following the right guidelines
<JanC> but it means we can't do translations ourselves for months, coaching some people, and copying *all* their proposed translations 1 by 1 with a very small number of people
<JanC> anyway, I'll talk a bit with Seveas about this too
<uws> JanC: Yeah, we'd love to get this "fixed"
<Seveas> JanC, ?
<uws> I think a high quality Dutch translation is a shared goal
<mdke> JanC, I'm sure the problem isn't that serious. But if you are asking me "is it better to have 3 high quality translators or 300 bad ones?" My answer would be the former
* uws agrees with mdke on that one
<mdke> the reality is somewhere in between, no doubt
<JanC> mdke: but better a not-so-good translation than no translation
<JanC> e.g. for packages in universe
<uws> Yeah
<uws> JanC: Ehm, sorry
<uws> no
<mdke> I'm not so sure
<mdke> it looks pretty unprofessional
<uws> No translation is better than some crap I've seen
<uws> mdke: indeed.
<JanC> that's why I would prefer if it would be possible to assign people to packages to translate
<mdke> JanC, you can do that, informally
<mdke> draw up a list of high priority packages and assign people
<mdke> it's a good idea
* uws got 2go
<JanC> I'd rather have people translate at home and send po-files, it would be easier than using rosetta...
<uws> bye
<JanC> but that's my opinion of course...
<mdke> you can do that with rosetta too
<mdke> just use it like cvs, and upload po files
<mdke> final thought: I do think that launchpad can do more to assist QA for a team, such as displaying all a person's translations in one place 
<mdke> and probably lots more
<mdke> but there is no substitute for careful team management
<JanC> the problem is, if we have to move all but a small number of translators outside of the core team, how many will keep doing translations?
<mdke> i agree, there is an interesting social balance between encouraging people, and making sure the QA is good
<mdke> the italian team has been grappling with that recently, it can be done, with good documentation, and communication
<JanC> I guess the italian team is a bit larger than the dutch team too  ;-)
<mdke> well... there are a few old members who are inactive
<mdke> but it's quite big yeah
<JanC> but I guess I'll have to talk to seveas, as he's the team owner...
<mdke> good plan
<mdke> it might be worth a discussion on the rosetta-users lists too, given that it is not the only team
<mdke> i might write a mail this evening
<JanC> one propblem is e.g. that the people I trust the most on doing translations aren't even ubuntu users   :)
<mdke> they should definitely use the software they are translating. that's pretty basic stuff
<JanC> mdke: they are e.g. gnome-nl translators
<mdke> well, Ubuntu has some customisations, and uses a lot of non-gnome software
<JanC> yeah, I guess those people are mainly interested in gnome packages...
<JanC> but they are the most experienced translators...
<dsas> Hi, I'm just wondering how one becomes a 'creator' of a translation file?
<dsas> I seem to be for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/desktopguide/en_GB/+translate but have no idea how I got there, I've contributed to the docs a little, but I'm not  a member of en_GB or anything.
<mdke> dsas, you need to be in ubuntu-l10n-gb, I guess
<dsas> If you go to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/desktopguide/en_GB/+translate I _already_ am listed as translation file creator
<dsas> (whatever one of those is)
<mdke> dsas, are you listed in Ubuntu English (United Kingdom) Translators
<mdke> ?
<mdke> oh, sorry I've misunderstood the question
<mdke> god knows
<mdke> maybe you were the first to visit that url or something ;)
<dsas> heh, it seem I created all of the en_GB doc team translations.
<dsas> I have rights to translate desktopguide into en_GB despite not being in the ubuntu-l10n-gb team, however I don't have writes to translate about-ubuntu, only suggest.
<dsas> yet I'm the creator of that too.
<dsas> s/writes/rights
<dsas> I did some translation on the quicktour for breezy, I've no idea if they got approved though. I'm also listed as creator of that (https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-doc/+series/main/+pots/quicktour/en_GB/+translate)
<dsas> Does anyone from the rosetta team know what's going on?
<dsas> Is this a bug or a feature? If i export a PO then go back to the translation page for that program, I now have rights to edit it as I see fit.
<mdke> dsas, if you can submit translations for an ubuntu file even though you aren't in the right group, it's certainly a bug
<dsas> reported as #38928
<mdke> bug #38928
* mdke kicks the bot
<dsas> i made the bug private, just in case.
<dsas> although I'm always up for a bit of bot kicking.
<mdke> ok
<dsas> perhaps not entirely neccessary as I think it's related to me being the 'creator', so probably not easily copied by many people.
<dsas> I just tried doing it on the chinese translation and it didn't work.
<Bunty> hiz
<Bunty> i wana know where i can get free cds to pakistan ?
<mdke_> Bunty, of Ubuntu?
<mdke_> http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<Bunty> but they are not offering cds anymore 
<Bunty> any other ?
<mdke_> you can request cds there
<Bunty> ok right
<Bunty> guys tell me is this site good one so i can present it to the company tomorrow or do i need to make some changes
<Bunty> coz i have never worked for some chemical industry
<Bunty> www.rjahmad.com/mnc2
<Bunty> check it tell me
<Bunty> hay listen
<Bunty> what are in the cds that are offered by shipit website ?
#launchpad 2006-04-15
<ychahibi> Hello, In Arabic, Rosetta shows that Abiword is 0% https://launchpad.net/products/abiword/+translations, while it is 99, % in Abiword's page http://www.abiword.com/contribute/translate/ . Is this a problem is Launchpad ?
<mdke> ychahibi, abiword probably doesn't use rosetta to store its translations
<ychahibi> mdke, what if someone easily log in to Rosetta and start retranslating Abiword ? Won't it be a waste of effort?
<ychahibi> mdke, what can I do to fix the problem ?
<mdke> ychahibi, email the rosetta-users mailing list about the problem
<ychahibi> mdke, thank you very much.
<mdke> np, good work for noticing it
<ddaa> mpt_: ping
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> hi ddaa
<ddaa> I needed to add a style attribute in a page, so I need to talk to you.
<ddaa> mpt: the use case is reporting branch puller failures in an appropriately prominent fashion.
<ddaa> the sabdfl used class="error message", which is _way_ too loud, and displays the wrong icon
<ddaa> I modified the template to use class="warning message" and style="font-weight: normal"
<ddaa> It contains a very short bold text: "Mirror failure", followed by some explanatory text "Failed to update the Launchpad mirror of this branch." and some diagnostic details: the time of the latest attempt and the error message.
<ddaa> Having all of it bold, made it just difficult to read.
<ddaa> I think that error reporting from non-web subsystems may deserve some special classes of their own.
<ddaa> mpt: what do you think?
* mpt catches up with scrollback
<mpt> ddaa, mirror failures are unusual?
<ddaa> Mh...
<ddaa> They are a sign that something is wrong.
<ddaa> Either the branch URL is incorrect, or the remote host did not serve, or the branch is corrupt, or something blew up in the branch puller.
<ddaa> (in order of decreasing likelyhood)
<ddaa> It also means that the Launchpad mirror of the branch is out of date.
<mpt> But they're not something wrong that the user did
<mpt> Any random person can visit the page in question, correct?
<ddaa> Yes.
<mpt> so error message isn't really appropriate
<ddaa> That's why I changed to "warning", the icon for error was really inappropriate.
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> So what is it being applied to? A table cell? A paragraph?
<ddaa> A div
<ddaa> Was a P at first, but I want it to contain some hard-wrapped lines (div), so P did not parse.
<mpt> ah
<mpt> is that because the error message itself is multi-line?
<ddaa> Could be. It does not seem to be, usually.
<ddaa> But it can contain a URL, so it's likely to wrap.
<mpt> I'm thinking about <p class="warning message">This branch could not be mirrored at {time} because ?{error}?</p>
<ddaa> It's just that I want to have something like:
<ddaa> ERROR, explanation
<ddaa> [in the future, remedial measures] 
<ddaa> time of last attempt
<ddaa> error message of last attempt
<ddaa> both time and error do not really fit in a sentence like that.
<mpt> well, what you're doing seems ok
<ddaa> There's also the fact that (for some reason unknown to me) we must allow the error message to be missing.
<mpt> though since it's not the user's fault
<mpt> I'd prefer if the message was as short as possible while conveying the information
<ddaa> (then I display an explicit "No error message" for consistency's sake)
<ddaa> Mh... Okay, I can collate the last two lines.
<ddaa> Not sure if the gained space is worth the reduced readability.
<mpt> Hard to tell without seeing the page :-)
* ddaa uploads
<ddaa> http://ddaa.net/Screenshot.png
<ddaa> you can see a realistic error message there https://launchpad.net/people/mvo/+branch/apt/main
<mpt> hmmmmm
<mpt> I think this is more a job for class="informational message", actually
<mpt> Something unusual but not dangerous has happened
<ddaa> I think it's a warning, since that means that the revision list just below is maybe out of date.
<mpt> yeah, tough choice
<mpt> Is the "click here" yours?
<ddaa> do I look like a guy to make "click here" links???
<mpt> heh
<mpt> So I guess the "Note:" isn't yours either
<ddaa> it's an idea from the sab, is soooo broken it's not even funny, I will revert before merging.
<ddaa> mpt: no, that's all sabdfl
<ddaa> that's ridiculously broken
<mpt> that's unfortunate
<ddaa> "click here, but don't because it's probably not something you can browse"
<mpt> I guess it depends on what severity of "idea" it was
<mpt> Stuff that people don't need to "Note:" shouldn't be on a page in the first place
<ddaa> I'll change that part of the page, do not look at it.
<mpt> ok
<ddaa> I just do one pagetest fix at a time :)
<ddaa> and I know the message displayed when no revisions are recorded can be improved, but that will be later
<ddaa> you know, incremental
<mpt> but other than that, it looks ok, except for: "Launchpad could not mirror this branch at {time}. The error was: ...."
<ddaa> mpt: keep the bold text, or remove that?
<mpt> remove it I think
<ddaa> making it non bold?
<mpt> yeah
<ddaa> what when no error message is recorded?
<ddaa> "Launchpad could not mirror this branch at {time}." or "Launchpad could not mirror this branch at {time}. No error message was recorded."
<mpt> the latter
<ddaa> :)
<mpt> Meanwhile, "no revisions were found on the last scan" seems like a bug -- the list of recent revisions shouldn't depend on whether the last pull was half an hour ago or 23 hours ago
<ddaa> hu?
<mpt> Why not make the list time-based instead of scan-based?
<ddaa> "no revision were found on the last scan" is a bug, but for other reasons.
<mpt> e.g. list all revisions that were added in the last 48 hours or whatever
<ddaa> you are all confused
<mpt> regardless of when the last scan was
<ddaa> it always displays the 10 last revs on the branch
<ddaa> regardless of their age
<ddaa> the bug is that now, we have enough information to tell that we did scan the branch.
<ddaa> But I want to postpone fixing that.
<ddaa> The branch already has a serious case of scope creep
<mpt> ok
<ddaa> But I cannot just land it the way sabdfl gave it to me.
<ddaa> It would have been a serious regression on several fronts. So I'm focusing on preventing regressions.
<ddaa> Yeah, that's better.
<ddaa> mpt: do you mean to have it on two lines, or one line?
<ddaa> I mean divs or not divs?
<ddaa> (no opinion is a valid answer)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i asked this a while ago, so i thought someone who knows might have signed on since - can i close someones support requests without being administrator of a group? the requests been open for a while, and it's no longer relevant
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Reduces font size for listing tables as requested by Mark, and adds a 'greater' CSS class to be used for those that should have normal size. Also fixes bug 32103 (Information about Launchpad usage looks like it belongs to translation policy) and bug 3848 (Launchpad needs to explain GPG/OpenPGP better). (r3438: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<meridian> huhu
<meridian> van itt magyar?
<meridian> nem kapok regisztrcis mail-t..:(
<meridian> how to translation reg. ?
<tortho> Good Morning, I'll found a "bug" in Rosetta I guess, when translating Dapper. Anyone who want's to have a look/guide me how to get it fixed, to avoid getting more wrongly translated strings into Dapper?
<meridian> .blender
<lifeless> how do I get rid of fix committed from showing up in the bug list ?
<lifeless> without doing an 'advanced' search
<dolphinling> Is there a way to see only bugs that affect upstream in launchpad?
<lifeless> what do you mean ?
<dolphinling> Er, in the search function, sorry
<mdke> dolphinling, you mean bugs in launchpad itself?
<sivang> morning all
<lifeless> I mean that I dont understand what you are asking for
<lifeless> be specific
<meridian> hi
<lifeless> give me a url or a search and an example of a bug you dont want to see and one you do
<dolphinling> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?advanced=1&field.searchtext=&orderby=-priority%2C-severity&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Released&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.omit
<dolphinling> _dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&search=Search+bugs+in+firefox+in+ubuntu
<dolphinling> That searches for all firefox bugs in ubuntu
<dolphinling> I want to only see the ones that also affect upstream firefox
<lifeless> *also* or *only* ?
<lifeless> you said *only* before
<dolphinling> *only
<dolphinling> Sorry, 3 am here :P
<lifeless> so you do *not* want bugs that are present in ubuntu
<dolphinling> Right
<lifeless> then you should go to bugzilla.mozilla.org
<lifeless> thats where the upstream bugs are
<lifeless> (firefox do not use malone)
<lifeless> [as their official bugtracker] 
<dolphinling> Heh. The point was to see what firefox bugs people are reporting to ubuntu ;)
<lifeless> then you *do* want bugs that are present in Ubuntu.
<lifeless> you are confusing the heck outta me
<dolphinling> Sorry :-\
<lifeless> this is why I asked for example bugs that demonstrate ones you *do* want to see and ones you *do not* want to see
<lifeless> please get me one example of each, then it will be much more clear to me
<dolphinling> Let me try to be clearer... I want to see firefox bugs that are reported to Ubuntu, but are present in all OSes, not just Ubuntu
<lifeless> please
<lifeless> examples
<dolphinling> Okay, let me look
<mdke> lifeless, he means that *also* is the answer to your question before, I think
<lifeless> mdke: we've been around it twice
<mdke> true
<lifeless> mdke: I'm tired of the circle. Examples talk much more clearly.
<dolphinling> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/37828 that's present in all (linux) oses
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37828 in firefox "Text rendered incorrectly in presence of ligatures and justified text" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<dolphinling> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/28563 that's only present in Ubuntu
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28563 in firefox ""File-->Import" wizard missing in Ubuntu's Firefox; it is in the official version" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<mdke> is https://launchpad.net/products/firefox/+bugs the answer to your question?
<lifeless> dolphinling: what do you mean 'present in all (linux) oses' - thats not what 'upstream' means. It means 'something that should be fixed upstream' as opposed to 'something that is a result of the ubuntu packaging'
<dolphinling> Well, if it's something that should be fixed upstream, that would generally mean it would be present in all OSes, no?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> it means its a bug in the code delivered by the upstream, rather than a bug in the changes and packaging code used by the distro
<lifeless> thats *all* it means.
<mdke> dolphinling, I'm fairly confident the link above is the answer. Does it not help?
<lifeless> dolphinling: I'm only bringing this up to understand what you want to achieve.
<dolphinling> mdke: sorry, unless people don't do a good job of marking bugs as being upstream or not, then no, I don't think so. There's not enough of them there.
<mdke> dolphinling, those are the bugs marked as existing in upstream firefox in malone
<lifeless> but as mdke says you can see all the bugs that are recorded as 'upstream' in the firefox product view. But that won't tell you which of them are *also* marked as existing in ubuntu
<mdke> for more bugs, you need to go to mozilla bugzilla
<carlos> morning
<dolphinling> Eeh... I shouldn't be doing this at 3 am. I guess I'll just let it be, I was only curious anyway.
<dolphinling> Thanks for your help, sorry for being confusing :\
<mdke> morning carlos 
<meridian> i reg.. the  blender translation..  no mail no passw...nothing...ehh
<carlos> meridian: excuseme, could you explain better your problem?
<carlos> did you create an account and you cannot login?
<meridian> not send account
<carlos> meridian: but did you create one?
<meridian> NO
<carlos> meridian: https://launchpad.net/+login
<meridian> no mail... no account
<carlos> meridian: dude, I cannot understand your problem if you don't explain it a bit better....
<carlos> do you mean that you don't have an email address and thus, you cannot get an account?
<meridian>  i do not receive the registering email
<carlos> ok, Is this your email address? meridian@msite.hu
<meridian> meridian@c2.hu
<meridian> or meridian73@t-online.hu
<meridian> I sent the registration  twice with different email adresses..
<carlos> hmm, I don't see those ones... could you tell me your full name, to be sure I'm looking at the right account, please?
<meridian> Nagy Norbert
<meridian> not created account..
<carlos> you need to create it first to get the email with your registration details
<carlos> meridian: please, do it from https://launchpad.net/+login
<meridian> :(.. 2x...
<carlos> meridian: where were you sending your registration email?
<meridian> on the registration page I have to fill my email address only,than  I clicked on register, and Im still waiting for the reply
<meridian> 2 x
<carlos> ok, I see, I thought you sent an email and got no answer
<carlos> sorry
<meridian> now 3x
<carlos> Do you have any spam filters that could be filtering those emails? I just tested it and that form is working
<carlos> the email is sent from noreply@launchpad.net
<meridian> no spam filter
<lifeless> meridian: We'll need to check our outbound mail queue then. hang on.
<lifeless> Znarl: elmo: ping
<lifeless> meridian: only the sysadmins can do this
<meridian> :(
<meridian> Im sure, I haven't got that email
<carlos> meridian: I just sent you an email to your email accounts to be sure there isn't any temporal problem with your servers, please confirm that you got both emails
<meridian> hoops... c2 server is down :D ...
<meridian>  Ok my email provider has problems, thanks for your help  <--ezt IRCre
<meridian> meridian73@t-online.hu
<carlos> meridian: you are welcome
<lifeless> muhaha
<meridian> hurraa :D
<mdke> carlos, morning. are you going to have a chance to get to those removals today do you think?
<carlos> mdke: I will request them, anyway, I will 'hide' them now to prevent more translations there
<carlos> I cannot remove them myself
<mdke> carlos, perfect, thanks
<Znarl> lifeless : Pong?
<lifeless> no matter
<lifeless> was going to ask you to hunt down a missing mail to a user
<lifeless> but the user found there was really a problem at their end ;0
<lifeless> anyone seen jamesh today ?
<mpt> BjornT, ping
<BjornT> mpt: pong
<mpt> BjornT, in bjorn/launchpad/mpt-2006-03-MaloneSimplifications, does doc/person-bug-pages.txt pass?
<Unfrgiven> hi all. im having troubles with e-mail on launchpad. i'm an ubuntu dev team member but im not able to receive any e-mails on my ubuntu.com address. can someone help out?
<BjornT> mpt: it should pass, i'll check again just to make sure.
<ajmitch> Unfrgiven: are you an ubuntu member on launchpad?
<ajmitch> Unfrgiven: ah you're not, you'll need to talk to the CC about that
<BjornT> mpt: it fails for me as well, i'll take a look at it
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> My problem is that I don't understand the code well enough to know whether it's the code or the test that's wrong :-/
<BjornT> and the structure of the test makes it quite hard to understand what's wrong...
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: i am. or at least i thought i was. im in the ubuntu development team, is that what you mean?
<lifeless> Unfrgiven: you are only in the team when the CC approves you 
<lifeless> Unfrgiven: if the CC gave approval at a meeting but has not processed it, I suggest pinging kamion/mako/elmo to process the approval
<Unfrgiven> lifeless: alright. is the CC meeting the best place to bring this up? i am an approved member (from 8-10 months back)
<lifeless> 'I suggest pinging kamion/mako/elmo to process the approval'
<lifeless> Unfrgiven: note that 'ubuntu members' and 'ubuntu development' are different
<Unfrgiven> lifeless: will do, thanks.
<lifeless> Unfrgiven: ubuntu members gives you the email address
<lifeless> ubuntu development gives you upload to universe, and requires TB approval.
<ajmitch> ubuntu-dev gives upload rights only
<ajmitch> lifeless: going for that at TB meeting soon?
<lifeless> ajmitch: isn't that what I just said ;) ?
<carlos> I'm having problems with a script test. It works if I execute it manually, but if I run the test that executes the script, I get this error: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMjG1Jd.html
<lifeless> re me - yes, I'm in the pending members list already
<carlos> any idea?
<Unfrgiven> elmo: ping
<ajmitch> Unfrgiven: elmo is probably the busiest CC member
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: doh! ill pick someone else then :)
<lifeless> carlos: check configs/default/launchpad.conf
<carlos> seems like the new configuration option I added is not available from the testing machinery
<lifeless> carlos: make sure that its configured
<carlos> lifeless: it is, as a manual run works
<lifeless> carlos: hmm
<lifeless> has zcml_for_scripts run ?
<lifeless> I can imagine that interacting badly with the configured environment
<lifeless> how are you testing this? as a subprocess ?
<lifeless> Unfrgiven: so - if you are trying to get email working, check the ubuntumembers team, not ubuntu-dev
<carlos> lifeless: yes
<carlos> lifeless: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filemVtA1j.html
<carlos> lifeless: and yes, execute_zcml_for_scripts is used
<lifeless> hmm
<carlos> lifeless: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filefoyHuT.html <- That's how I initialize it 
<lifeless> interesting
<carlos> Should I do anything special other than add the new configuration option to default/launchpad.net ?
<lifeless> well, yes - setup the schema for it
<carlos> I guess the problem is that the testing environment is not able to find it
<carlos> lifeless: the security.cfg section? already done
<BjornT> carlos: did you add the rosettaadmin section to both the 'canonical default' section and the 'canonical testrunner' section?
<lifeless> BjornT: ah yes, good call
<carlos> hmmm, let me check...
<BjornT> mpt: the test passes on my branch now, you can merge from it again.
<Unfrgiven> lifeless: ok, thanks again.
<carlos> BjornT: that's it
<carlos> thank you
<BjornT> cool
<carlos> lifeless: thanks for your help too
<lifeless> carlos: its strange that it is looking for the testing section, I wonder what mechansm is telling it it
<carlos> lifeless: perhaps a zcml override section?
<lifeless> its a brand new process
<lifeless> I'm guessing environment variable
<mpt_> bah
<spiv> lifeless: Yeah, LPCONFIG_SECTION=testrunner or something like that will be set.
<stub> mpt: So are your branches landing happily now, or is there still one that never goes through?
<lifeless> has anyone seen jamesh today ?
<BjornT> mpt_: the test passes on my branch now, you can merge from it again.
<jamesh> lifeless: hi
<mpt_> thanks a lot BjornT 
<lifeless> jamesh: rockin!
<lifeless> I musta been blind
<lifeless> jamesh: so, reckon you can get the two reviews in your needs-review section done today ?
<jamesh> lifeless: you tried to call me with ekiga a little earlier: it gave some weird errors about trying to open the sound card
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.
<lifeless> jamesh: great.
<lifeless> yeah, shtoom failed on the stream with me. 
<lifeless> I have siproxd - want to try again with ekiga ?
<lifeless> spiv: if you can get yours done today that would be great
<jamesh> lifeless: I tried calling the University of WA SIP gateway -- they could hear me but I couldn't hear them
<spiv> lifeless: my review of bug-37336?  it's already done.
<jamesh> so I guess it is an issue with the firewall at my end
<lifeless> spiv: cool, its the 2 hours back thing ..
<lifeless> jamesh: I'm getting a error now connecting to you - do you have anything like rhythmbox etc running ?
<jamesh> lifeless: yes, but they're using different sound cards (I have a USB headset)
<lifeless> jamesh: ok. 
* lifeless tries calling again
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> want to call me ?
* jamesh tried
<jamesh> tries
<lifeless> connected
<lifeless> can you hear anything ?
<jamesh> I get a "Could not open audio channel for audio transmission" error dialog
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> my paranoia says rb should go in case it has the mic open
<jamesh> I'm going to try rebooting -- my  sound cards got renumbered when I last booted because the headset was plugged in, which might be causing the problems
<lifeless> k
<lifeless> also
<lifeless> ring me ?
<jamesh> still getting the same message
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> let see, it could be audio or net
<lifeless> try with shtoom, see if it fails in the same way it did last time
<lifeless> or earlier
<jamesh> okay.  I think the sound card issue is sorted
<lifeless> I can hear you
<jamesh> but not the firewall one ...
<lifeless> siproxd
<lifeless> see my blog for the quick n easy HOWTO
<jamesh> I wonder if there is a way to get things working without having to reconfigure the client when you plug it into a different network?
<lifeless> same problem as web browsers
<lifeless> its only a single field to change though, so 'meh'
<jamesh> there is an internet draft for the proxy config issue that internet explorer uses (don't think it ever got to RFC status)
<lifeless> there is
<lifeless> I also dont think it got to rfc status
<jamesh> I suppose with NetworkManager, a DHCP based approach might be doable on Linux
<lifeless> its not a bad hack actually
<lifeless> found my post ?
<jamesh> yeah.  I'll try it out later.
<lifeless> k
<lifeless> review meeting in 20 minutes
<mdke> jordi, did the kubuntu-docs pots come through ok?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  fix bug 37336, reformat bug notifications slightly, so that they have more blank lines. also [trivial]  make sure long comments are wrapped properly. (r3439: Bjorn Tillenius)
<lifeless> review meeting in 2
<lifeless> muhhahaha, from another channel : http://www.halon.org.uk/girlcode.jpg
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> whos here ?
<spiv> I am.
<lifeless> BjornT: 
<lifeless> salgado - no
<lifeless> jamesh: ?
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: ?
<BjornT> lifeless: i'm here
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> then its three, which is quorate IMO :0
<lifeless> next meeting - lets pencil it in at this time
<lifeless> but I suspect salgado will be wanting a later time
<lifeless> ok ?
<BjornT> fine by me
<lifeless> so the agenda
<spiv> Suits me.
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Agenda
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status, calls for help
<spiv> (Although later by one hour is fine with me too)
<lifeless> so queue status 
<jamesh> hi
<lifeless> hi james
<lifeless> Next meeting: 2006-06-17 at 1100 UTC.
<lifeless> what do you guys think of the new pending reviews page ?
<BjornT> i like it, it's nice to see the assigned reviewer
<spiv> I like it, although I'm starting to itch for slightly more workflow, so that we'd show "days since last touched" or something ;)
<jamesh> spiv: that'd probably be easier once with LP as a data model rather than a wiki page
<spiv> But that wouldn't solve any particular problem except giving jamesh something to do ;)
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> I'd love to have stats on average time to merge a branch
<lifeless> time to review
<lifeless> time to reply
<jamesh> unless we get people to update a "last touched" date when then make a change
<lifeless> broken down by reviewer and submitter
<tortho> Carlos: Hi, filed the bug as you requested. https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/38984. For the link for tracing it.... the strings got translated all the time, but try to put some multiple lines of thext into the boxes, and youll see the text is hiding, due to fixed size boxes for the translated string. No scrollbar, notifications etc.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38984 in rosetta "Boxes for translated strings is "hiding" content, wich makes wrongly translated strings." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<lifeless> but I think lp is a much better place to review that sort of thing
<spiv> jamesh: I agree, wait for it be part of LP.
<BjornT> lifeless, jamesh: it would be nice to have a quick way of getting the description of the branch as well.
<spiv> The other thing I'd like is for the diffs to stop having the "a/" and "b/" prefixes on filenames :)
<carlos> tortho: which browser are you using?
<tortho> carlos: firefox
<lifeless> lets start a section on the PreMergeReviews wiki page about such TODO's
<spiv> BjornT: Yeah, I'd like that.
<lifeless> so we can turn them into specs
<lifeless> BjornT: good call.
<jamesh> after switching to LP-as-data-model, the script would probably be usable for other projects
<carlos> tortho: a single line input field cannot hold multiple lines. This functionality has been working for me since long ago (multi line getting textareas and single line getting a single input field)
<jamesh> the repository changes I did should make it less crap for non-local branches, since it keeps a lot of data around between runs now
<lifeless> yup
<carlos> tortho: if you could give me a concrete URL or way to reproduce it... 
<tortho> carlos: I'll find a string, and send you a notice
<carlos> tortho: thank you
<carlos> the problem is that I know the system should not behave that way, and I'm not able to reproduce it, so it's difficult to fix a bug that I'm not able to trace...
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I've created
<lifeless> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PreMergeReviews
<lifeless> 'future plans'
<carlos> tortho: I guess that when you talk about 'suggestions' you are talking about the editable field, right? no the section we name 'Suggestions'
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> if there are any new ideas that come up, please let jamesh and I know
<lifeless> or bring them up as agenda items
<tortho> carlos: Here is one I made now, String 18 please delete it when finished. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/libgphoto2/+pots/libgphoto2-2/nb/+translate?alt=nn&show=untranslated To reproduce another one, simply use copy / paste
<lifeless> jamesh: do you think the description field is low-hanging enough to do pre-LP ?
<tortho> Carlos: I'm talking about the fields for writing Norwegian. in
<carlos> tortho: ok, so you mean that if I remove it, new lines will appear?
<jamesh> lifeless: I suppose so.  Grabbing indented lines after the branch URL would probably do the trick
<jamesh> lifeless: I'm currently parsing the raw version of the page rather than the HTML (https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PendingReviews?action=raw), so interpreting wiki markup is not low hanging fruit
<lifeless> ok
<carlos> tortho: hmm, I see what you mean
<lifeless> at your discretion - or anyone that wants to hack it up I guess :)
<tortho> Carlos: The way i discovered it was: I translated a page with only single words. When I was finished i scrolled with my mouse wheel to the top of the page..... Then i suddenly saw it stopping on one of the translations, and scrolled through a lot of crap... 
<lifeless> I think it would be nice.
<lifeless> So, the queue - we got down to only 2 days in the queue for everything outstanding last week
<lifeless> as I mailed
<lifeless> To be sustainable, we need to keep reviews going through at no slower a rate than they come up
<carlos> tortho: Hmmm, this is interesting... someone added a new line on a single line entry.
<lifeless> So I think we need to each *expect* to do a single review each day, and occasionally two.
<tortho> Carlos, The bad thing is if someone has marked it for review, and you only check the text, or simply just edit the ONE line, the rest goes straight into the translation. I have discovered 7 of this ones today, as i started to scroll through every page upon compliting the translation of a page.
<lifeless> the current pending reviews layout lets me allocate them much more fairly than I was before :O
<carlos> tortho: did you find any entry that is a single line in English and that you need to add more than one line?
<tortho> Carlos: No, all fits on one line (The ones i have translated..)
<lifeless> how do you feel about that? Do you have enough time to commit to a single 'normal sized' review a day ? Can we as a group offer a 48 working hour maximum turnaround ?
<carlos> tortho: I can fix this rejecting any translation that contains a new line char on a single line field
<carlos> and render the ones we already have in our database as multiple lines, using a textarea so we can fix them
<tortho> carlos: That would be nice to avoid a lot of "wrong translating" But then we have to deal with the places requiring more space later. What happends with all the ones that already is on 1+ lines?
<carlos> no new 'broken' translations will be accepted and the old ones will be visible
<spiv> I think so.
<BjornT> lifeless: i think that's a reasonable expectation.
<lifeless> erm, 48 working hours is wrong. I mean 2 days, but only counting working days. 
<carlos> tortho: does my solution using a textarea (that supports multiple lines) work for you?
<lifeless> spiv, BjornT cool.
<lifeless> jamesh:  ?
<jamesh> lifeless: sure.
<tortho> carlos: what? textarea? I'm only a translator:-) Please explain
<lifeless> great then.
<carlos> tortho: that's why I added the explanation later ;-)
<carlos> tortho: is the same thing we use to render the multiline strings
<lifeless> I'll using then pending reviews script page as a guideline for occasional nagging ;). It gets skewed by up to 2 hours currently, so I will probably mention stuff thats done from time to time.
<carlos> so you will get a scrollbar and will see the full text if someone added text with more than one line
<carlos> as soon as you fix it, it will be back to a single line entry box
<tortho> carlos: Thats OK, as long as we get a notice, that there is something hiding somewhere in the field :-)
<carlos> that way we prevent that new additions appear and the old ones can be fixed
<carlos> tortho: nothing will be hidden
<jamesh> the 2 hour latency should disappear when we eventually move it over to LP-as-data-model
<tortho> Carlos: Nice Nice
<jamesh> (for status, that is)
<carlos> thanks for your bug report
<lifeless> jamesh: yup
<tortho> Carlos: And thaks for the Quick help /Respond :-)
<lifeless> thanks guys, unless theres other business, thats the meeting.
<BjornT> nothing else from me
<spiv> lifeless: Oh, one thing.
<lifeless> shoot
<spiv> lifeless: The 17th is Easter Monday, so probably there won't be many people around :)
<lifeless> Doh!
<lifeless> well, for us.
<lifeless> so, no meeting next week. Bring up issues on the list as needed.
<lifeless> next meeting 24th ?
<spiv> I guess so :)
<BjornT> sounds good
<lifeless> jamesh: ?
<jamesh> okay
<lifeless> alrighty then
<lifeless> thanks for coming y'all
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Re-fixes the last of bug 1001 ('Change Bug Contact' link for a distribution was available to those who couldn't change it), and adds a test for it. (r3440: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<tortho> carlos: :-) Found one string now, wich requires 2 lines to be translated.
<carlos> tortho: URL?
<tortho> carlos: Sorry for disturbing, It's ,me that not really awake. 
<carlos> tortho: ok ;-), don't worry
<kiko> stub, do we have a rollout planned for tomorrow
<kiko> ?
<kiko> lifeless, ping?
<lifeless> hi
<stub> kiko: Yes. Elmo and Karl want to use the downtime so it will likely be around 9 or 10 am London time.
<kiko> thanks stub -- what revision, do you know already?
<stub> kiko: I have got r3415 flagged, but I'm open suggestions. I haven't trawled the commits yet to see what has landed past that one that we might need.
<stub> (that is the security teams landing)
<kiko> stub, you know, I'd roll out HEAD this week. all the landings post-3415 are bugfixes with tests.
<kiko> I haven't seen the last two because my email is, well, wonky
<jbailey> bradb: What do you think of the idea of storing a default "upstream" and maybe having a picklist?
<stub> kiko: HEAD as in now-HEAD, or are you predicting the future and mean tomorrow HEAD? 
<kiko> stub, I'm sure that at least r3437 is good
<stub> Do we have landings planned today or tomorrow that need to go out?
<kiko> not that I know of, though I have bugfixes
<jbailey> bradb: What I'm thinking of is mpt just reported a bug against Ubuntu's bzr package, which I want to in term mark as upstream.
<spiv> jbailey: Some of that information is already in the database, I think: https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+packages
<jbailey> bradb: In my case, I know that launchpad is the only upstream that will ever exist for us for bzr.  So It would be nice if "Also affects _Upstream..._" could become a one-click operation.
<stub> r3438 looks harmless
<stub> r3439 could be risky
<jbailey> spiv: Right, I'm guessing it would probalby just have to be decorated appropriately.
<spiv> jbailey: (although clearly wonky, as that link shows... see bug 38829)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38829 in launchpad "autotools-dev incorrectly allocated to the bzr product" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38829
<stub> So I'll run with r3438
<jbailey> spiv: Right.  In this case where there are multiple viable upstreams, it could present a dropdown list or something.
<jbailey> That will be the case for almost all packages in Ubuntu, where Debian is a viable upstream as is the real upstream.
<spiv> jbailey: I like the idea of prepopulating the form with a known default, making it a one-click link is a small can of worms I think, though.  One issue is that simple links should be GETs, which should be read-only operations.
<spiv> Which is part (all?) of the reason why the subscribe link on a bug takes you to a new page with a form, rather than just doing it for you.
<kiko> stub, sounds good.
<jbailey> spiv: Right, I remember that from an earlier bug 31506
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31506 in malone "Remove "are you sure" page from subscriptions" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31506
<spiv> I think it's theoretically possible for a single bug to affect multiple upstreams (e.g. if they've copied an old buggy version of zlib wholesale into their source tree), so there would still need to be a way to support that.
<lifeless> kiko: what did you want ?
<kiko> lifeless, I just found out my email is wonky, so never mind me.
<lifeless> kiko: indeed. should I resend?
<kiko> no, it'll get fixed I think
<kiko> ah, major packet loss but not 100%
<lifeless> will you recieve the mail I had sent ?
<kiko> eventually yes
<lifeless> ok. it was to you steve & mark about story tests. if you dont get it ping me
<kiko> will do
<lifeless> I have sip now btw
<lifeless> just as a FYI
<kiko> cool
<bradb> jbailey: It seems reasonable to optimize the upstream chooser to present related upstreams before others.
<jbailey> spiv: So do you think a wishlist bug of "Populate "Also affects Upstream..." page with known upstreams." is a fair starting place then?
<spiv> jbailey: I think so.
<kiko> jamesh, did you notice one of your emails to us was spamcopped?
* cprov waves
* kiko yawnings
<jbailey> Weird, searching for 'upstream' in malone bugs doesn't reduce the count at all.
<kiko> the text?
<jbailey> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs?field.searchtext=upstream&search=Search&orderby=-priority%2C-severity
<jbailey> I still get 362 bugs.
<kiko> well, all bugs on malone are upstream, right?
<kiko> there are no exclusively package bugs in malone, by definition
<jbailey> Right, but I guess I wouldn't have though that where it was reported was a searched field.
<jbailey> but I guess that makes sense
<kiko> the targetname is searched IIRC.
<bradb> yeah
<kiko> we could omit "upstream" from the targetname when indexing
<kiko> but...
* bradb was thinking that too
<jbailey> I don't know that it's right in general.  Just strange when trying to make sure duplicate bugs don't get filed on malone
<lifeless> gnight
<kiko> stub, have time for a quick review? 
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLenA4H.html
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<kiko> can you take a look at https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileIQ4JYo.html
<spiv> kiko: "if not baseURL.endswith('/')" is clearer, I think.
<kiko> of course
<kiko> is that rs=spiv with test?
<spiv> kiko: sure.
<kiko> thanks
<spiv> kiko: For the other diff, your tests say they're testing substrings, but they only test prefixes.
<kiko> yes, I thought of that earlier today
<kiko> I'll update the tests to search for inux-2 or something like that
<spiv> Sounds good to me.
<mpt> jbailey, bradb, kiko, I already reported the bug that searching for "upstream" doesn't do anything
<jbailey> mpt: ah cool.  I thought of looking for it, but, well...
<jbailey> =)
<salgado> so, I have a script that runs zopeless. I can see that it's issuing calls to simple_sendmail, but these emails are not being sent
<salgado> is this expected?
<mpt> jbailey, yeah, I'm searching my e-mail to find it :-)
<jbailey> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/5782
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5782 in malone "Searching for "upstream" or product name doesn't do anything" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<mpt> well done
<jbailey> mpt: I used https://launchpad.net/people/mpt/+reportedbugs?field.searchtext=malone&search=Search&orderby=-priority%2C-severity and a firefox page search. =)
<mpt> I was about to search for the word "anything"
<salgado> stub, do you know if that behaviour I reported a few lines above is expected?
<mpt> wow, I just saw a really really cool interface on the product bugs page
<mpt> it was just the hierarchy links and the search form, and nothing else
<jbailey> mpt: You're quite prolific in your bug reporting.
<mpt> ... and then the rest of the page loaded ;-)
<stub> salgado: Depends on the settings in launchpad.conf
<mpt> jbailey, it'll be a few months yet before I've matched my bugzilla.mozilla.org total
<mpt> and I don't really go out of my way to look for bugs, either
<mpt> just report them as I see them
<salgado> stub, which are these settings?
<stub> salgado: <canonical><launchpad>send_email no</launchpad></canonical>
<BjornT> kiko: pong
<kiko> BjornT, read scrollback
<salgado> stub, so, in production the emails will get sent. but that's not true on developers' boxes?
<stub> salgado: yes
<salgado> stub, any reason for that? (I'd like to test that the notifications are being sent by my script)
<stub> salgado: It ensures people in the sampledata don't get spammed
<stub> salgado: You can create your own config to play with easily enough
<salgado> stub, bug what about the mailer we use for development? the one that sends everything to root@localhost instead of the real To: address)
<salgado> s/bug/but
<salgado> shouldn't that prevent us to spam people in the sampledata?
<stub> salgado: That mailer isn't wired up to the Zopeless environment
<stub> salgado: Zopeless currently just talks raw SMTP
<salgado> I see
<BjornT> stub: speaking of which, i'd like to make scripts use the zope mailer instead, so it will be easier to test, and the semantics for sending mail will be the same in scripts and in the web app. do you see any problems with doing so?
<stub> BjornT: I think that would be good. I have no idea what is involved though.
<BjornT> stub: ok. i'll take a look at it sometime then, and we'll see if i run into any problems.
<stub> kiko: You can't use sqlvalues for LIKE comparisons, as % and _ characters aren't quoted correctly.
<carlos> stub: I'm using it: sqlvalues('%%foo%%')
<carlos> stub: isn't it correct?
<stub> kiko: canonical.database.sqlbase.quote_like or something similar is needed
<kiko> stub, thanks.
<stub> carlos: If 'foo' is user input, then no.
<kiko> spiv, anyone, do you know if @property is called when __setattr__ is done, or only when __getattr_ is called?
<stub> kiko: Perhaps we need a quote_like like method that returns an object that sqlvalues knows how to deal with?
<carlos> stub: ok, I will try to review where I'm using it and remove sqlvalues usage if it's user input
<kiko> stub, so that you don't need to worry about sqlvalues at all?
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<stub> kiko: So sqlvalues(foo,bar, quote_like(baz)) would work. I'm just thinking out loud.
<kiko> yeah, that'd be nice
<spiv> kiko: setattr an a getter property (like defined with @property) will fail with "AttributeError: can't set attribute"
<kiko> I see. mmmm. that is not what I want.
<kiko> spiv, how do I allow self.baseurl to be set via assignment but when read be decorated with a trailing '/'?
<spiv> kiko: Until Steve sets up the syntax he showed us in London, the only way to make a property that can be set and got is with "baseurl = property(_get_baseurl, _set_baseurl)"
<spiv> s/only way/only sane way/  ;)
<spiv> i.e. no shiny @decorator syntax.
<kiko> spiv, with _set_baseurl being a triviail self.baseurl = baseurl?
<spiv> Right.
<spiv> Anyway, bedtime for me.
<kiko> spiv, wait! one second
<kiko> I have a patch for you to glance over
<spiv> Heh.
<spiv> (this is a long second!)
<kiko> tests are running
<kiko> okay,  nevermind, this is hopeless, I'll go with the simplest solution
<kiko> spiv, thanks anyway
<spiv> Not a problem.  Good night.
<kiko> BjornT, I think urlparse.urljoin is pretty useless when you consider that [mis] feature.
* kiko discovers helpers.urlappend
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, urljoin is useful only if you want to simulate how a web browser constructs a url.
<kiko> BjornT, helpers.urlappend does exactly what I need, sweet.
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<BjornT> cool, never seen that one before
<kiko> me neither, wonder who uses it
<kiko> salgado added it?
<kiko> I think it's new
<salgado> yes, I added it
<kiko> thanks for not telling us :-P
<stub> I just removed launchpad developers as the support contact for launchpad, leaving that up to the qa team
<kiko> thanks stub 
<kiko> was our contact email the bugs mailing list?
<kiko> bradb, can you add a docstring to helpers.capture_state, pretty please?
<stub> Yes
<kiko> I see
<bradb> kiko: Sure.
<bradb> Is:
<bradb>     """Return a snapshot of obj.
<bradb>     Useful when publishing SQLObjectModifiedEvent's in doctests.
<bradb>     """
<bradb> good?
<bradb> Hm, it took away my blank line.
<carlos> kiko: pong
<kiko> carlos, see Tor's latest email to launchpad-users -- isn't this exactly what you were discussing earlier today?
<carlos> kiko: yes, he send that email too
<kiko> ok, cool
<carlos> I mean, I was talking with Tor :-P
<kiko> I understood
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Update pgmassacre to work as unix user other than 'postgres' (r3441: Stuart Bishop)
<kiko> ddaa, ping?
<ddaa> kiko: pouet
<ddaa> How can I be of service?
<kiko> ddaa, see this:
<kiko>            prefix = config.launchpad.bzr_imports_root_url
<kiko>             return urljoin(prefix, '%08x' % (self.id,))
<kiko> ddaa, my question is: do we ensure bzr_imports_root_url always terminates in a slash?
<ddaa> Dunno ATM, I can check.
<ddaa> In [4] :urljoin('http://hello.com', 'foo')
<ddaa> Out[4] :'http://hello.com/foo'
<ddaa> In [5] :urljoin('http://hello.com/', 'foo')
<ddaa> Out[5] :'http://hello.com/foo'
<ddaa> If we consistently use urljoin, we do not need to.
<kiko> unfortunately, that is not true.
<ddaa> explain?
<kiko> try urljoining "http://hello.com/foo" and "http://hello.com/foo/" and note the difference.
<ddaa> what, the trailing slash?
<ddaa> we are not adding any
<kiko> note the difference when urljoining, I mean.
<ddaa> I do not understand what you mean.
<kiko> to be clearer: try urljoining "http://hello.com/xxx" and "http://hello.com/xxx/" and note the difference.
<ddaa> urljoining with what?
<kiko> anything
<ddaa> How is that different from the two examples I just gave?
<kiko> try it.
<ddaa> I did, and shown you the result.
<ddaa> So, how is what you ask different from what I just shown you?
* kiko sighs.
<ddaa> Ha
<ddaa> gotcha
<kiko> right
<ddaa> Well... feel free to stick an assert in there.
<kiko> I'll use urlappend
<kiko> which is better and safer
<ddaa> In any case
<ddaa> that result is checked by the test suite
<ddaa> so breaking it would require breaking the config, and improperly "fixing" the test.
<kiko> I see
<ddaa> but urlappend is probably safer here, indeed.
<ddaa> Thank you for noticing.
<carlos> is anyone using staging atm?
<carlos> I need to test a script that requires some DB changes and need to update it to merge my branch
<kiko> stub, is PQM stopped?
<kiko> BjornT, have a moment for a review that cleans up query_like and urljoin?
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileqRTjyk.html
<BjornT> kiko: sure
* carlos will take the silence as a 'yes, go ahead'
<jordi> mdke: I'm doing now
<stub> Break **
<ddaa> stub: slacker!
<stub> :-P
<stub> kiko: pqm is running
<jordi> carlos: what to do with the remaining pending templates?
<kiko> okay, odd. appears to be going very slow then, perhaps?
<carlos> jordi: approve all them
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> jordi: if they should be imported...
<jordi> carlos: "if they should"?
<carlos> jordi: OO is taking my attention atm, that's why I didn't approved the others
<carlos> jordi: if you think we should block them, block them ;-)
<jordi> carlos: oh, ok.
<jordi> I'll do them.
<jordi> carlos: create the potemplate, and approve, right?
<carlos> right
<carlos> jordi: I'm going to implement a suggestion from kiko to create automatically the potemplatename if it doesn't exist
<mdke> jordi, cool! When you're done with that, and carlos has hidden the erroneous templates, I'll send an email to announce translation of the docs
<jordi> mdke: I see preface, packagingguide, desktopguide, serverguide
<carlos> but I cannot tell you when, too many small improvements to be developed...
<jordi> nod
<jordi> mdke: are those 4 what it should be?
<mdke> jordi, please refuse all of those 4 except for desktopguide
<mdke> that's great
<mdke> jordi, once you refuse a template, does it stay refused? i.e. if the template is in future uploads, does it get queued or is it refused automatically?
<jordi> mdke: should be blocked forever
<jordi> unless path changes, etc.
<mdke> jordi, great
<jordi> ok, so I only accept desktopguide.
<mdke> jordi, yep, thanks
<mdke> the others are in ubuntu-docs already
<kiko> stub, want to look at my fixed ILIKE patch?
<jordi> mdke: aboutkubuntu?
<carlos> lifeless: around?
<jordi> mdke: aboutkubuntu seemsl ike we need
<carlos> I guess he's sleeping... but just in case...
<jordi> I missed that one
<mdke> jordi, yeah, but I thought that was in rosetta already
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kubuntu-docs/+pots/about-kubuntu
<jordi> mdke: with a different name though
<jordi> that's "about-kubuntu"
<jordi> mdke: what about the other templates in kubuntu-docs?
<mdke> jordi, I've asked carlos to remove them. I suppose I'll need to add about-kubuntu to that list if there is also a newer aboutkubuntu.pot ;)
<jordi> mdke: I just renamed that exisitng one to aboutkubuntu :)
<mdke> jordi, oh great, you can do that. will it get updated with the new one?
<jordi> mdke: should happen in a fw mins
<jordi> let's check it out
<jordi> should, yes
<cprov> just for curiosity, does someone know where is the pretty daf's bugs page ? (originally https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/scrape.py)
<kiko> cprov, ask matsubara 
<cprov> kiko: yup, thx
<matsubara> cprov:  https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~matsubara/bugs/scrape.py but I haven't had time to update it.
<cprov> matsubara: ok, let's see how it looks 
<mdke> jordi, bingo
<jordi> mdke: cool
<ddaa> kiko: I know no 5 minutes fix.
<kiko> ddaa, hah hah
<ddaa> take in bzr runtime, digging in the code to figure how the hell to do anything, writing tests, going through review and getting the merge through
<cprov> matsubara: it works, thank you
<ddaa> any fix that cannot go with a [trivial]  ends up being at least half a day's work.
<bradb> kiko: Are you interested in reviewing my fix for bug 35945? I also took the opportunity to replace most of the remain /malone/bugs links with /bugs (but ensuring /malone/bugs/... links still work)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35945 in malone "Duplicate of bug links to $current_package/$bug_number" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35945
<kiko> ddaa, you are on crack. I just did a fix in less than an hour.
<kiko> with r= btw.
<ddaa> I hav no idea how you achieve that.
<kiko> bradb, sure.
<kiko> ddaa, pqm hasn't taken it but that's because I have 4 patches to land before it.
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filevMudZ6.html
* bradb & # lunch && voting
<kiko> SteveA, update your StaffCalendar, kthxbye
<ddaa> kiko: happy you got it fixed. Apologies for sucking.
<mdke> jordi, ok, thanks for your help. Once the remaining templates are removed, I'll finally send the announcement :)
<kiko> ddaa, no apologies accepted this cool monday -- get to it!
<kiko> (and where's my bug # anyway :-P)
<jordi> carlos: can you have a look at those templates that need to be removed? mdke should announce this soonish I guess
<mdke> jordi, btw, do you (or someone else) fancy doing a ca translation of the firefox frontpage for dapper?
<carlos> jordi: I will disable them until  I get the IDs to ask stub for a final removal
<ddaa> kiko: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.arch.user/23725
<ddaa> that guys wants a pony, too
<jordi> mdke: I forwarded this to the list
<jordi> Let me see if they did it already
<ddaa> kiko: working on it
<jordi> hmm, yes
* kiko scratches head while looking at ddaa's link
<kiko> that may explain why fixes take half a day for you!
<ddaa> don't pay attention, I'm being grumpy
<ddaa> kiko: what takes long is being careful and thorough. I'm currently learning about HTTP redirection codes.
<ddaa> Mh. I think the correct redirection is actually 302, not 303
<mdke> jordi, the other thing I wanted to ask was: I can't access this page: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/desktopguide/+upload Should I rely on doing updates via uploading the package, or can I do manual updates in rosetta from that url?
<ddaa> kiko: more constructively, I'm not sure which should be the redirection URL when Branch.url is set. The Branch.url may be offline or out of date, but the launchpad.net url may be out of date.
<ddaa> Mh... probably branch.url then...
* kiko grins at ddaa 
<jordi> mdke: afaik, not to distro templates
<jordi> carlos: ^^^  is that true?
<carlos> mdke: I can give you the ownership of the .pot file so you can do direct uploads
<mdke> carlos, can you give the ubuntu-doc group ownership of all the .pot files in distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ubuntu-docs and kubuntu-docs?
<carlos> yes, I can do that
<mdke> wow, you guys can do anything
<mdke> that would be fan-tas-tic
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r/rs=spiv Additional fix for bug 1434: We should consistently ensure bugtracker URLs are slash-terminated (or not); use helpers.urlappend instead of urljoin, which doesn't handle non-slash-terminated URLs correctly, and test properly (r3442: kiko)
<carlos> mdke: but in the future, all people with rights to upload packages into main will be able to do that and we will not change the ownership anymore
<carlos> mdke: I guess that would be ok for your requirements, right?
<ddaa> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/39015, you have mail too.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39015 in launchpad "redirect from branch/.bzr" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> thanks david, I appreciate it
* ddaa goes out to by some food
<mdke> carlos, sounds good
<carlos> ok
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r/rs=stub Fix for bug 31473: search does not find all packages. Support substring matching when looking for packages. Uses proper quoting, and tests that substring searching really works (r3443: kiko)
<bradb> r/rs!
<bradb> rss=http://...
<kiko-fud> yay
<kiko-fud> r/rs means half r half rs
<bradb> heh
<bradb> kiko-fud: btw, any news on bug dates?
<kiko-fud> bradb, yeah, let me finish my set of landings. I'm inclined to using the simple API you suggested (I believe option 2?)
<kiko-fud> bradb, I would also like to schedule a phone call you mark mdz and I to sort out subscriptions
<bradb> kiko: Yeah, that'd be good.
<mdz> kiko: when?
<kiko> mdz, well, say tuesday 18:00 utcish??
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<mdz> kiko: bad timing
<mdz> SteveA arrives very close to that time
<mdz> today would be better
<kiko> today is not an option for me.
<kiko> wednesday?
<mdz> ok then
<bradb> mercredi, c'est beau
<kiko> what time?
* ddaa raises an eyebrow at bradb
<ddaa> what makes you think wednesday is beautiful?
<SteveA> Wednesday Addams ?
<bradb> they don't say "c'est beau" en france?
<bradb> i.e. sounds good?
<SteveA> gothic cool...
<ddaa> "mercredi, c'est bon"
<ddaa> "mercredi, a marche"
<ddaa> but I dunno what the canadian people say
<bradb> i think c'est beau is just fine around here
* ddaa finds french canadian quite an interesting language
<bradb> kiko: anytime between 14h00 and 19h00ish UTC is okay for me
<kiko> propose a time mdz 
<sabdfl> SteveA: Ho-Li-Day
<bradb> ddaa: http://wikitravel.org/en/Quebec talks a bit about c'est beau :P
<SteveA> sabdfl: i can so see you doing that Madonna butt-wiggle thing
* kiko frowns
<sabdfl> SteveA: fortunately, dapper multimedia is not up to the task of me actually making a video of that
<SteveA> oh, the things i have to look forward to in dapper + 1
<bradb> my Madonna imitation would involve Britney Spears
<SteveA> today: meet some more cool people in michigan.  tomorrow: Los Angeles
<mdz> sabdfl: it totally is
<sabdfl> mdz: bullets, dodging, etc
<mdz> backpedaling, etc.
<SteveA> and right now, i bid you all farewell.  see you tomorrow matt.
<mdz> I wonder if SteveA knows what he is in for
<sabdfl> mdz: it could only improve on the famous sleeping cto footage
<sabdfl> well
<sabdfl> maybe not
<mdz> I had been vomiting all night before; what's your excuse?
<ddaa> you sound very jumpy when people mention that episode :)
<ddaa> BTW, does anybody actually have the picture of kiko sleeping over jamesh in the tube?
<mdz> it recalls memories of being awake all night on the bathroom floor
<mdz> very unfortunate
<kiko> stop it ddaa 
<mdz> the novotel  virus
<mdz> kiko: were there any public health episodes during your stay?
<ddaa> kiko: you two were sooooo cute!
<kiko> mdz, the usual incluenza
<sabdfl> mdz: rhythm incongruous to my continent of birth
<sabdfl> BjornT: help! https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileYhHAWj.html
<ddaa> lifeless got quite ill, then jblack was. But overall people stayed physically healthy.
<BjornT> sabdfl: have you done anything related to +setseries, ISpecification.productseries or ISpecification.delivery?
<mdz> kiko: what's our time zone offset these days?
<kiko> it's 3:05 here
<mdz> ah, so it has shrunk with DST
<mdz> how convenient
<sabdfl> BjornT: yes, i just hadn't seen that testing machinery before, can you give me a quick rundown on how it works?
<mdz> would 1200 noon UTC-7 work for you?
<mdz> (1900 UTC)
<kiko> mdz, on wednesday? yes
<mdz> wednesday, of course
<kiko> bradb?
<bradb> sure
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=salgado]  make an ExternalSystem for debbugs, so that debbugs bug watches can be synced. (r3444: Bjorn Tillenius)
<mdz> I shall mark my calendar
* kiko expects conflicts
<mdz> BjornT: !
<kiko> yay
<BjornT> sabdfl: the only thing that test does is to trigger a change on +setseries and make sure that the notifications system doesn't crash or send empty notifications. if you modify 'form' (which should contain the values to be POSTed to the page) to modify the spec it should be fine.
<sabdfl> BjornT: so is that what field.delivery is doing there? because it's not actually in that form
<BjornT> sabdfl: i think it used to be there (or maybe i added it by mistake). it can safely be removed.
<kiko> bradb, input for bug 28682 please?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28682 in malone "Filing a bug: source package doesnt exist, suggestion list doesn't accept input" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28682
* bradb looks
<kiko> BjornT, is http://librarian.launchpad.net/1993750/1HPaMWV3Mn1fWGQrLAkYSMZcfmh.txt fixed already?
<BjornT> kiko: yes, bug 37133
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37133 in launchpad "MessageSet.fromEmail() breaks on messages containing another message" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37133
* bradb ponders
<mdke> carlos, any luck with those templates to be hidden? I'm sorry to keep bothering you about it, it's just I'm keen to send this announcement! If it won't be done today, that's fine: let me know and I'll stop bugging you
<carlos> mdke: don't worry I will do it today
<mdke> carlos, thanks so much, I appreciate it
<carlos> mdke: As soon as I finish a phone call...
<mdke> heh
<bradb> kiko: I followed up to the bug
<kiko> thanks
<sabdfl> BjornT: could it be that a change from editform to generalform is the issue?
<carlos> mdke_: hmm, what should we do with the translations we already got on those templates you asked me to remove?
<mdke_> carlos, I can't use them, I'm afraid.
<mdke_> the pots must have been accidentally uploaded early in the release cycle
<mdke_> they are for deprecated or unused documents
<carlos> mdke_: ok
<carlos> mdke_: could you confirm that the templates you have there are the right ones? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ubuntu-docs/+translations and https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kubuntu-docs/+translations
<BjornT> sabdfl: yes. with a generalform, edit_view.update() won't return u'Updated...'. you can change that to '' and print out svg_support.productseries before and after the edit_view.update() call, to show that the value has changed.
<mdke> carlos, yes, just checked now: perfect. THANKS!
<sabdfl> BjornT: can I call edit_view.process()?
<carlos> mdke: you are welcome
* mdke hugs carlos madly
<jordi> cool :)
<jordi> go mdke 
<BjornT> sabdfl: yes, calling edit_view.process() directly will work as well.
<sabdfl> hmm... update seems to wrap process()
<sabdfl> fixed - thanks!
<jordi> carlos: the po files for kontact look ok though
<jordi> I'm off
<carlos> jordi: kontact?
<carlos> jordi: or katapult?
<jordi> carlos: katapult
<carlos> jordi: that's fine, but we still need the .pot file ;-)
<jordi> I told riddell to get it uploaded again
<carlos> riddell?
<carlos> was he the uploader?
<jd_> (hi)
<jordi> no
<jordi> he'll ping the uplaoder
<carlos> jordi: ok, thanks
<Judaaaaaaaaa> who can tell me haw to register
<Judaaaaaaaaa> who can tell me haw to register
<Judaaaaaaaaa> who can tell me haw to register
<mdke> Judaaaaaaaaa, once is enough. We can help
<mdke> Judaaaaaaaaa, go here: https://launchpad.net/, click Log in/Register
<jd_> /msg nickserv help register
<mdke> enter your email address in the second box, follow the instructions
<jd_> (oh, Launchpad :)
<mdke> jd_, I'm not sure actually. I just presumed
<jd_> same for me
<Judaaaaaaaaa> ok
<Judaaaaaaaaa> ty
<Judaaaaaaaaa> ty
<jd_> he won't tell us what king of registration he was thinking about, will he :)
<jd_> *kind
<Judaaaaaaaaa> and now what to bue cd
<mdke> Judaaaaaaaaa, what do you want to do?
<ddaa> I do not think we actually sell CDs yet. But you can ask some for free. If you want to buy them you look on eBay. You can find help on this page https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Judaaaaaaaaa> to bue linux
<Judaaaaaaaaa> unbuntu
<mdke> Judaaaaaaaaa, see what ddaa said about Ubuntu
<mdke> Judaaaaaaaaa, you can also try asking in #ubuntu, or in #ubuntu-cc (where cc is your country code)
<salgado> Kinnison, around?
<cprov> salgado: is it about something I can help ?
<salgado> cprov, on Kinnison soyuz-fixery branch there's a test called zzz-soyuz-set-of-uploads.txt, which at a glance seems to be a subset of the existing soyuz-upload.txt
<cprov> salgado: don't know precisely, but Kinnison should be inserting a new series of packages for test, additionally to soyuz-upload one.
<rlaager> I've filed a number of bugs in, for example, GNOME Bugzilla. They also apply to Ubuntu. Would it be acceptable to refile all of them into Malone and tie them to the upstream bug tracker? That would make tracking bugs much easier for me.
<salgado> cprov, yeah, there's a bunch of new packages on his branch. I'll have a closer look at the test
<kiko> yes, that's absolutely the right way to do it rlaager 
<cprov> salgado: okay
<bradb> rlaager: You might also use https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/+index?display-all-watches=1 to see if some of them are already linked
<bradb> kiko: BTW, do you have time to prioritize some more bugs in my list? I'm working on the last, non-blocked priority right now, bug 36866.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36866 in malone "Searching for bugs after selecting a certain status from the Right-Hand-Menu resets the search" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36866
<kiko> bradb, yep
<rlaager> bradb: Thanks. I'll do that.
<bradb> By tomorrow, things will have hopefully simmered down on ubuntu-devel re: removing BPN. It /seems/ like the ultimate solution will involve adding the BP into the description, if we have a BP (, to help maintainers of large SPs in particular.)
<kiko> and fixing searching to DTRT, bradb?
<bradb> yeah
<kiko> right
<kiko> agreed
<kiko> bradb, I just pointed you two bugs; let's start considering them, not necessarily jumping into fixing them, but thinking about how we could improve the +distrotask +upstreamtask process
<bradb> kiko: gotcha
<kiko> BjornT, is bug 29559 still relevant?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29559 in malone "The email interface should assume that you don't want to edit bugs on products/distros that don't use Malone" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29559
<kiko> BjornT, and bug 29681?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29681 in malone "Bug URL broken" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29681
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=lifeless]  Fixes in soyuz and buildd UI, temporary BUILDING real status and other minor fixes (r3445: Celso Providelo)
<BjornT> kiko: bug 29559 is still relevant. i would say that bug 29681 has been fixed by the bug notification batching though.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29559 in malone "The email interface should assume that you don't want to edit bugs on products/distros that don't use Malone" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29559
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29681 in malone "Bug URL broken" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29681
<kiko> BjornT, thanks -- update if relevant
<kiko> BjornT, can you also check out bug 38020?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38020 in malone "Bug mail body duplicated when package name changes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38020
* bradb heads off, later all
<BjornT> kiko: sure, i'll take a look at it tomorrow.
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> (kamion reported it)
<Keybuk> cprov, Kinnison, elmo: ping
<cprov> Keybuk: pong
<Keybuk> cprov: getting an exception from sync-source.py
<Keybuk>   File "/home/james/launchpad/scripts/ftpmaster-tools/sync-source.py", line 909, in read_current_source
<Keybuk>     valid_components = dak_utils.split_args(valid_components)
<Keybuk>   File "/home/james/launchpad/scripts/ftpmaster-tools/dak_utils.py", line 220, in split_args
<Keybuk>     if s.find(",") == -1:
<Keybuk> zope.security.interfaces.ForbiddenAttribute: ('find', <Component at 0x2aaab14d53d0>)
<Keybuk> for: ~james/launchpad/scripts/ftpmaster-tools/sync-source.py -b bigon -c universe openvpn
<elmo> Keybuk: duh
<elmo> Keybuk: file it in LP?  I'll fix it
<Keybuk> elmo: why duh?
<Keybuk> ah, I didn't know you paid attention to LP bugs -- which product, just LP itself?
<elmo> duh because I'm stupid
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> *offers a hot-cross bun*
<elmo> and, err, one sec, I'll find whatever the others are filed against
<cprov> launchpad-upload-and-queue I suppose 
<elmo> yeah, what crpov said
<Keybuk> bug 39044
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39044 in launchpad-upload-and-queue "sync-source breaks with universe component" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39044
<elmo> Keybuk: btw, trivial work around is to drop the '-c universe'
<elmo> it's only really useful in conjunction with -a
<Keybuk> elmo: oh, will the sync still end up in universe?
<elmo> i.e. as a restriction on what to sync, since the overrides determine the component, you can't use -c to force it
<elmo> Keybuk: yes
<Keybuk> ahhh
<Keybuk> Kamion had said that was how to make it end up in the right place
<elmo> he's confused
<elmo> (understandably, it's not documented or obvious)
<Keybuk> this was at the point where we hadn't done any
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix bug 36286 (Don't show "not reported here" message at distro if bug is on a distro package) (r3446: Brad Bollenbach)
<ddaa> mpt: pingish?
#launchpad 2006-04-16
<cprov> good night 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=BjornT,carlos rs=SteveA Fix LIKE/ILIKE queries that were incorrectly using quote() instead of quote_like. Also fix uses of urljoin that should have been urlappends. Delintifies in places (r3447: kiko)
<carlos> good night
<kiko> yay
<lifeless> moin
<ddaa> morning lifeless
<ddaa> coding policy question
<ddaa> I want to define a method/function that computes a sort key for a branch, for use in the various branch listing pages in Launchpad
<ddaa> Where should I put that?
<ddaa> Some options: staticmethod in database.Branch, staticmethod in database.BranchSet, top-level function in interfaces.branch 
<ddaa> none of those makes me particularly happy
<ddaa> lifeless: ?
<ddaa> Mh...  could be a method in database.Branch, as well...
<ddaa> lifeless: thank you
<ddaa> well... not very good either, since it's a view thing... should not be in the content class
* ddaa decides against factoring it out
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> ddaa: does it return a key from one Branch, or from many ?
<mdke_> x
<ddaa> branch -> sort key
<mdke_> mental note: stop leaning on laptop
<ddaa> for use as sorted(branches, key=sort_key_function)
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> then its really something you get from a single branch
<lifeless> why would it live anywhere else than Branch ?
<ddaa> because Branch is the content class, and that's view logic.
<lifeless> view logic is the browser set of classes
<lifeless> but ...
<ddaa> maybe a top-level method in browser.branch?
<ddaa> s/method/function/
<lifeless> that sounds like a method that any type of presentation could use
<ddaa> yes
<lifeless> so its not so ugly to put it in the content class
<lifeless> which is where I think a lot of the sort_key logic done today goes.
<ddaa> currently trying to convince myself I can make a sort key that works for all views...
<lifeless> there was a discussion on launchpad@ beween mark and steve recently about a case of this.
<ddaa> maybe (product, status, author, name, owner)
<ddaa> okay... I'll factor it out
<ddaa> Mh... the annoying bit is that it's hard to specify an attribute as sort key... need to use a lambda
<lifeless> operator
<ddaa> ?
<lifeless> sorted(branches, key=operator.attrgetter('sort_key'))
<ddaa> sorted(branches, key=lambda b: b.sort_key)
<ddaa> ugh
<ddaa> methink lambda is still less ugly!
<sabdfl> kiko-zzz: dude, i'm too late right?
<hendry> how do i see bugs i'm subscribed ?
<spiv> hendry: https://launchpad.net/people/<your user name>/+subscribedbugs
<hendry> spiv: thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Decruft (unused) date widget example (r3448: Stuart Bishop)
<jamesh> lifeless: this might be another option for getting SIP working: http://people.netfilter.org/chentschel/docs/sip-conntrack-nat.html
<jamesh> without siproxd
<lifeless> jamesh: if you like kernel crashes
<lifeless> jamesh: the divmod guys have tried that, and apparently you play roulette with your kernel on every sip packet,
<lifeless> besides - theres no need for kernel involvement.
<lifeless> should be possible to redirect sip (5060) packets to siproxd with iptables, and have siproxd inject 'active connection' records into iptables as needed
<lifeless> no way does this belong in kernel space :)
<jamesh> lifeless: is it that just an issue with the particular module, or the approach in general?
<lifeless> that module is apparently a flakey pos
<lifeless> but sip is complex. putting in the kernel is a bad idea in general
<lifeless> s/in/it in
<lifeless> got to go buy more disk storage for my home server. bbiab
<jamesh> lifeless: http://siproxd.sourceforge.net/siproxd_guide/siproxd_guide_c6s4.html <- I guess siproxd can already do the transparent proxying trick
<lifeless> looks like
<lifeless> not quite complete though
<lifeless> this rule
<lifeless> iptables -A INPUT -m udp -p udp -i ppp0 --dport 7070:7089 -j ACCEPT
<lifeless> is not stateful
<lifeless> it should possible for siproxd to poke the kernel to say that a specific host:port:internal_host:port quad is accepted *and where the natted address is*
<lifeless> then the rtp packets do not need to bounce via siproxd which will be faster
<lifeless> tchau
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> D'oh, I missed ddaa
<stub> Is there a builtin way of flattening a structure like (a, b, (c, (d, e), f)) to (a, b, c, d, e, f) if I don't care about ordering of the final tuple/set/whatever i get back?
<stub> mpt: launchpad_ftest_template in use should be a thing in the past now
<mpt> stub, excellent
<mpt> stub, in about how many hours is the rollout?
<stub> mpt: Don't know - I haven't heard back from elmo or Znarl
<stub> mpt: Probably around 10:00 UTC
<stub> (is London UTC+1 now?)
<mpt> no idea - that's why I ask in terms of hours :-)
* mpt washes out his mouth with soap and water after using the phrase "in terms of" for the second time in a month
<Unfrgiven> hi all. im having problems with e-mail on launchpad. all e-mails to ankur.kotwal@ubuntu.com are bouncing back, returning unknown alias. i am an ubuntu member. can someone assist me with this?
<stub> Unfrgiven: The only person who can help is elmo I'm afraid. If you are around on London time you can sort it via IRC, or email rt@admin.canonical.com to stick a request into his queue.
<Unfrgiven> stub: ok cool. thanks for the info.
<carthik> Is it okay to ask a "user" question. pardon me if it's not :) Why doesn't the following link seem to list the bugs oldest first, though it is supposed to? There seems to be no order wrt time: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1&field.searchtext=fixed&orderby=datecreated&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dup
<carthik> es.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search+bugs+in+Ubuntu&batch_start=75&batch_end=150
<carthik> wow, that was longer than I thought. Let me make a shorter url. I'm really sorry.
<carthik> http://shurl.org/dsRvn  Thanks in advance.
<robotgeek> Unfrgiven: did you make it your main email?
<mpt_> BjornT, ping
<BjornT> mpt_: pong
<mpt_> BjornT, when you said "remove [priority]  from IBugTask", does that mean removing it from just browser/bugtask.py, or also interfaces/bugtask.py?
<mpt_> (sorry for the novice-level question)
<BjornT> mpt_: i was thinking removing it from interfaces/bugtask.py. that way, if some code tries to access the attribute, a ForbiddenAttribute exception will be raised.
<mpt_> ok
<carlos> morning
<sivang> morning all
<mpt> BjornT, removing it from interfaces/bugtask.py causes an importfascist KeyError in database/bugtask.py
<mpt> I guess that means removing it from database/ too
<BjornT> mpt: IBugTask['priority'] .default can be removed and replaced with None.
<mpt> ugh
<lifeless> why don't source packages have specs ?
<isaric> I a problem of impression with OOo.org on Dapper UBUNTU, is it necessary has to make in report/ratio of bug? http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=34809
<jamesh> isaric: could you rephrase that?
<isaric> I am not on being able it, I test
<isaric> Since I passed in UBUNTU Dapper, I cannot print with openoffice.org
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Added Dzongkha plural forms to our sample data (r3449: Carlos Perello Marin)
<lifeless> BjornT: please remember to update the pending reviews wiki page when you do a review
<jamesh> isaric: then it would make sense to report a bug
<lifeless> it throws the stats out :)
<lifeless> jamesh - same for you
<jamesh> lifeless: I have
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> I see that now, stats page is slow
<lifeless> but you hadn't this morning :)
<jamesh> true.
<jamesh> I updated the statuses right after doing salgado's branch
<lifeless> its ok
<lifeless> water under the bridge now
<BjornT> lifeless: right, sorry, forgot to do that for the last review.
<mpt> carlos, that was quick handling of Dzonghka, now how about Tamazight? :-)
<BjornT> lifeless: or did i? :) which branch?
<jamesh> lifeless: I'm getting a machine to replace the firewall soon (a 2.8GHz Pentium D from Dell for about $500).  I'll get the siproxd stuff set up on that box so we can test things then
<carlos> mpt: did we get a request for it?
<carlos> I think I missed it, where?
<mpt> carlos, bug 3954
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3954 in rosetta "Tamazight needs adding to Rosetta" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3954
<lifeless> BjornT: I did it just now
<lifeless> jamesh: FWIW siproxd on my P150 firewall works fine :)
<BjornT> lifeless: ah, i saw that you changed it. the thing is that i reviewed it, but then matsubara found out that he needed to take a completely different approach, so he sent me a new diff and changed it to needs-review himself.
<jamesh> lifeless: sure, but my current firewall machine needs a refresh (it is still running Fedora Core 2)
<carlos> oh! I see...
<mpt> carlos, judging by the last comment, the description isn't accurate, it's not quite the same as English
<carlos> mpt: thanks for remembering me it
<lifeless> BjornT: hmm.
<mpt> oh, yes it is
<jamesh> lifeless: if I'm going to do that, I'd prefer to experiment with things after the upgrade
<jamesh> rather than having to do it all over again
<mpt> they just have different wordings for "no chair" and "zero chairs", but then so does English
<lifeless> I'd like 'needs a revisit' to show differently to 'needs its first look'
<lifeless> jamesh: fair enough. Just saying is all ;)
<lifeless> BjornT: what do you think? needs-review to me says very clearly 'never looked at'
<jamesh> lifeless: Dell had some pretty good prices at the time -- $300 for a dual core 2.8GHz machine
<lifeless> jamesh: thats seriously good
<lifeless> jamesh: I was drooling over the alienware FX60 dream machine last week
<jamesh> lifeless: I realise that I don't need something that good to get things working
<jamesh> this is a tower case server machine though -- has no sound and on board 2D graphics, and can't take a modern 16-lane PCI-E graphics card
<jamesh> i.e. designed to be difficult to set up as a desktop ...
<lifeless> yeah
<carlos> mpt: we don't even have that language in our database...
<lifeless> I can see that
<jamesh> of course, $300 for the parts isn't too bad either ...
<BjornT> lifeless: in the current workflow, yes. i think he changed to needs-review since he wanted me to take a look at the whole diff again, so maybe he should have changed the date as well.
<carlos> oh, we have it but with a different name
<lifeless> BjornT: yeh. that would work for me
<lifeless> jamesh: spiv what you think of that ?
<BjornT> lifeless: i think the problem is that we have only after needs-review we have only needs-reply, in which state the review is until it's approved. maybe we should rename needs-reply to under-discussion or something like that?
<lifeless> BjornT: depends what precise stats we want out
<lifeless> I think needs-reply as under-discussion is a good compromise
<lifeless> thought it does not put the onus on who has the next act
<lifeless> which needs-review with an updated date does.
<BjornT> we used to go from needs-reply to needs-review, but people often forgot to update the status, so they were often out of sync.
<jamesh> lifeless: I'm not particularly attached to either needs-reply or under-discussion
<jamesh> I can work with either
* jamesh wonders why the pending-reviews script is running slow
<tortho> Good mornig, Anyone who can tell me how & when Launchpad/Rosetta is updating against the packages. The reason why i ask is that i saw the untranslated stings had increased quite much since yesterday, and also there are lots of the pink colors on the bars.
<stub> lifeless: I've got a Zope3.2 migration branch to land rs=SteveA, which also involves updating the Zope branch and the SQLOS branch. I'll be building a branch on balleny in a tick to do a final test run.
<carlos> tortho: that's usually done at the same time we import the .pot files
<carlos> tortho: but there are some situations when we need to associate the .po files with the .pot files
<carlos> tortho: could you point me to the entries where we lack translations?
<tortho> OK, It's not that we lack any translations, it's only that there are packages that was editet almost a month ago, wich still has pink color, and that yesterday, the Norwegian Bokmaal translation had Approx 133000 untranslated, and today 135000 (If I remember correctly.
<lifeless> stub: righto.
<lifeless> stub: disable pqm via cron
<carlos> tortho: we are importing KDE atm
<lifeless> stub: then when the composite tree is ready and has passed both
<lifeless> make check_merge
<lifeless> and cd sourcecode && make check
<carlos> tortho: as you could check the amount of already translated strings should increase too
<lifeless> I will commit and push it for you
<tortho> carlos: OK :-) more work.. I guess that one is increasing too... (Did only check the remaining ones...The ones that counts :-) BTW: arent the bars going to be green after the translation has been applyed...(since some of them are still pink and edited 1 month ago)
<lifeless> back when I've got this drive installed
<lifeless> tchau
<carlos> tortho: the only way to get them green is that you submit your changes/additions to upstream and they apply them
<tortho> carlos: OK, Thanks!
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Added Berber plural forms and linked as spoken on Morocco and Algeria to our sample data (r3450: Carlos Perello Marin)
<carlos> is there any function on launchpad that, from any string gives you another string that follows the restrictions to be used as a 'valid_name' ?
<stub> carlos: not that I'm aware of
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<jamesh> carlos: I wrote my own for the bugzilla import
<jamesh> re.sub(r'[^a-z0-9\+\.\-] ', '-', string)
<carlos> jamesh: could we move it to a commom place? it would be really useful to create potemplatename rows automatically from the translation domain
<carlos> jamesh: so it's not a function but an inline call...
<jamesh> actually, re.sub(r'[^a-z0-9\+\.\-] ', '-', string.lower()) is what is used
<jamesh> (for sanitising milestone names)
<jamesh> yeah
<OdyX> Hey guys. Found an error in english during translation (means, english text has an error): https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kubuntu-docs/+pots/aboutkubuntu/fr/+translate <- N9: Documenation: misses a "t"
<jamesh> OdyX: I'd suggest filing a bug against kubuntu-docs
<OdyX> jamesh: OK. Will be done. Thanks
<carlos> jamesh: I got it
<carlos> I know I saw it 
<OdyX> Done. Thanks
<carlos> jamesh: helpers.getValidNameFromString
<carlos> jamesh: I guess we should change it to use your solution as I think is more complete...
<jamesh> carlos: that function looks like it only produces a valid name for certain bad input
<carlos> right, that's why I'm going to update it with your code
<jamesh> >>> from canonical.launchpad.helpers import getValidNameFromString
<jamesh> >>> from canonical.launchpad.validators.name import valid_name
<jamesh> >>> valid_name(getValidNameFromString('a$x5'))
<jamesh> False
<jamesh> carlos: my function also has a failure mode: it can result in a string that starts with a dash, which is invalid
<carlos> jamesh: thank's for the test ;-)
<jamesh> that could be fixed by prepending an 'x' if result[0]  == '-'
<carlos> jamesh: right
<Fenrir-> hello
<mpt> Hmm, PQM appears to be stuck
<mpt> I've been at the head of the queue for two hours
<Fenrir-> any idea how long is shipping to .fi ?
<mpt> Fenrir-, if you mean for Ubuntu CDs, it's 4~6 weeks according to http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq
<Fenrir-> mpt ye , i mean those
<mithro> hi! how do I file a patch against a ubuntu package?
<Kinnison> open a bug against the package and attach the patch to it?
<mithro> i've never use launchpad before and am finding it a bit confusing
<Kinnison> Have you got yourself a launchpad account?
<tseng> do you have a specific question
<mithro> gettingnow
<tseng> it takes some poking around to find what you want, but it seems obvious when you are there
<tseng> (usually)
<mithro> click on "File a Bug on a Package"?
<mithro> how do you attach patches to a bug?
<Kinnison> there is 'add attachment' in the actions box
<mithro> yeah found it the second after i asked
<Kinnison> :-)
<mithro> submitted to patch
<mithro> s/to/two
<mithro> now how long till they get processed :P
<lifeless> stub: re zope 3.2 branch
<lifeless> stub: it being unrelated means we lose our local change history record
<lifeless> stub: and - folk downloading it will need to do more
<lifeless> stub: so, I think we want to turn it into a patch in the first instance
<stub> The local changes are no longer relevant if that makes a difference
<stub> (except to archaeologists)
<lifeless> all of them ? Testing support changes
<lifeless> for instance
<stub> Whole new test framework
<lifeless> I'm aware of that :)
<lifeless> but we have changes that may not be present in it yet
<lifeless> and we either have to accept that these are lost - that we lose the features, or add them back in
<stub> Did --story ever land? That is the only thing I'm aware of that we will lose, and it will need to be reimplemented anyway.
<lifeless> its implemented with tests but it does not alter zope at all
<lifeless> what about stop on first failure ?
<stub> Some command line syntax changes that need to be documented on the wiki
<stub> Hmm...
<stub> For doctests? built in now.
<lifeless> no, all tests.
<lifeless> not stop-in-doctest-script, stop executing further tests at the end of a failing test.
<lifeless> we want revno 22
<lifeless> dont need 21
<stub> Stop-on-first-test-failure will need to be reimplemented
<lifeless> I presume 19 is unneeded
<stub> What are you looking at?
<lifeless> if the new test stuff is still vaguely pyunit compatible (it better be!) then reimplementation should be called 'merge'
<lifeless> log of our branch
<lifeless> 18 I presume is also unneeded
<lifeless> what about the whrandom stuff ?
<stub> whrandom is fixed upstream
<lifeless> k
<lifeless> ok
<stub> I would be extremely surprised if any of the old patches still apply anyway
<stub> whrandom usage is all fixed in 3.2
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I'm turning this into a patch, please dont use or alter the zope dir for a bit
<lifeless> (the patch change is to make it easier for our devs to update to this)
<lifeless> holy cow
<lifeless> theres an entire copy of twisted in here ?
<sladen> kiko-zzz: could you debug bug #29767 when you wake up if you get a chance
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29767 in linux-source-2.6.15 "IBM Thinkpad X41 suspend to disk unsatisfactory regression" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29767
<zorglub> is it possible to remove a branch ?
<zorglub> I made some crap and registered a series with an upstream SVN as a branch
<lifeless> stub: ping
<stub> lifeless: pong
<stub> yup - twisted
<ddaa> sick and twisted?
<stub> Unfortunately not a version we can use for our other stuff :-(
<stub> We are about 18 months out of sync with upstream - lots of changes
<ddaa> zorglub: nope cannot delete
<zorglub> k
<ddaa> stub, lifeless: what is the proper way of dispose of those dud branches ATM?
<ddaa> quite a few of them around, I'm willing to put in a trivial patch to make easier to garden, but I dunno what is the actual recommended gardening operation
<stub> I probably have to delete them manually until an interface gets written to do it. 
<zorglub> TRUNCATE TABLE :)
<ddaa> deleting branches is dangerous stuff, since they are associated to on-disk data
<lifeless> stub: zopeskel
<lifeless> whats it for ?
<lifeless> we are ignoring it which means it will be imported
<lifeless> stub: having two copies of zope - wont that fuck things ?
<ddaa> zorglub: what is the launchpad page of the faulty branch?
<zorglub> https://launchpad.net/people/zorglub/+branch/manager/devel
<ddaa> stub: delete from Branch where id=1117;
<stub> lifeless: I'm not sure what it is for.
<stub> zopeskel sounds like stuff generated by the build step
<stub> Hmm... looks like the template used for creating a Z3 instance, which we don't do (we just run inplace)
<lifeless> should we version it or not ?
<stub> Sure - it is part of the Zope tree, and stuff may depend on it being there.
<stub> It isn't generated - it is in the upstream SVN repository
<stub> ddaa: I should run that now?
<ddaa> yup
<ddaa> this kind of dud branch can be safely removed without second thought
<stub> ddaa: Gone
<ddaa> if there's any revision history or bug associated with it, you'd get a foreign key error.
<ddaa> zorglub: et voil
<zorglub> ok, thx
<ddaa> mpt: ping
<lifeless> stub: ok, we have a new tree
<stub> eh?
<sabdfl> stub: are you happy with the add-series-drivers patch?
<sabdfl> stub: am stepping afk for a while, will you mail me if you have any issues? am aiming to land asap
<sabdfl> thanks
<stub> sabdfl: I haven't looked at it yet
<stub> sabdfl: ok
<sabdfl> thanks
<sabdfl> kiko-zzz: unzzz...
<lifeless> stub: we have a tree based on the previous, so 'pull' will work
<lifeless> stub: but with your content
<stub> ok
<stub> is it still rocketfuel/zope/3.0/test ? bzr log doesn't show any changes
<lifeless> not yet
<lifeless> tests/launchpad/sourcecode/zop
<lifeless> e
<lifeless> ready to flick the switch on this ?
<lifeless> have we done all the production updates we need to for a day or two to let this bed in ?
<stub> lifeless: I've already tagged production release before this
<stub> lifeless: I think we should flip the switch
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> should we change the zope branch
<lifeless> i.e. put this in zope/3.2
<lifeless> rather than zope/3.0/testing
<lifeless> we'll obviously need to update the config
<lifeless> configs
<lifeless> but this lets us leave the production config pointing at 3.0 until we do a prod rollout with this branch
<stub> People are manually entering the pull's rather than using config manager at the moment
<stub> I haven't built the production tree yet, so that would be good ;)
* ddaa has a script to convert the sftp urls in the configs to local urls, so building the config on chinstrap takes less than forever.
<lifeless> ddaa: config_manager.UrlMapper
<stub> ddaa: Do you also hack it so the tree doesn't need to live in a directory called 'launchpad' ?
<ddaa> stub: nope
<ddaa> lifeless: good to know the functionality is there, but CM is something that I'm mostly interested into getting out the way when I want to build a production tree.
<ddaa> and when I do not want to build a production tree, I just do not need it
<lifeless> sure
<ddaa> I just hope nested trees support in bzr will be implemented soon
<lifeless> not for a year or so
<ddaa> *sigh*
<lifeless> I have not had time to implement the prerequisite specs and the beta for dapper needs to lock down in 4 days
<ddaa> I certainly do not mean for 0.8
<lifeless> so with data format stability, you'll need to wait for a new default format before launchpad changes
<lifeless> which is ~ one year out
<lifeless> ok rf/zope/3.2 exists
<lifeless> you'll need to update that configs before anything notices that
<lifeless> care to sqlos updated
<salgado> lifeless, how do I reconcile one of my branches?
<lifeless> carefully
<stub> that last in english?
<lifeless> meh
<lifeless> stub: can you edit configs and send in a merge for that ?
<stub> Sure
<lifeless> salgado: ECYCLES. ask in #bzr please or I'll lose the plot here and we'll be fucked
<stub> lifeless: pushed. There is already a pqm request for my configs branch to land (production 1.58 config)
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> stub: you said 'zope/3.2' rather than 'zope/3.0/tests' right ?
<stub> Yes
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> main branch is merging at the moment
<lifeless> I'm going to 
<lifeless> - commit that
<lifeless> move your patch to the front of the queue
<lifeless> enable pqm
<lifeless> watch the fireworks 
<stub> yay
<stub> I guess I should document specifying the layer of your tests as that will bite people. Other that than I'm hoping things will be fairly smooth.
<lifeless> we need to document that:
<lifeless> if people are pulling from chinstrap by hand they need the new location of zope
<lifeless> that stop early has been removed and we'd like it reimplemented
<lifeless> stub: so there were three deletes and that was all ?
<lifeless> ~never mind I was on crack
<lifeless> or was I. this is too late for me.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> lp is done
<lifeless> lets see what happens
<stub> sqlos too?
<lifeless> done
<lifeless> meh, I forgot.
<lifeless> I fixed the queue ordering a while back
<lifeless> grumble
<lifeless> your patch will be along soon
<lifeless> have you removed pytz from the config
<lifeless> ?
<lifeless> and the symlink in lib ?
<stub> oops... pytz
<stub> symlink is gone thuogh
<lifeless> what else
<lifeless> this twisted thing worries me
<lifeless> we have apps that import twisted and zope. how do they get the twisted they need without breaking zope ?
<stub> size, or what in particular?
<lifeless> two copies of different code in the same namespace
<stub> It may be a problem when we try to get Zope using twisted (it is still using the old code - twisted is optional in 3.2)
<spiv> lifeless: The version in sourcecode ought to be fine for Zope 3.2 and our stuff, I think.
<stub> So we can deal with it then. Hopefully by standardizing on a twisted release.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> can we make sure the version in sourcecode is first on the path ?
<stub> Z3 upstream is componentizing stuff too, so it will hopefully disappear from upstream SVN
<lifeless> or better yet, just delete :)
<stub> It is the only version in the path - sourcecode/zope/src/twisted is not linked anywhere accessible
<lifeless> ok. phew.
<BjornT> lifeless, stub: my pqm merge failed since pytz couldn't be imported. is that a known problem?
<stub> BjornT: Your branch was an innocent bystander. Please resubmit it.
<BjornT> ok
<salgado> stub, what about the one that's being processed right now?
<lifeless> it will fail
<stub> salgado: It will fail too. They will all fail until my config changes land.
<lifeless> please watch this channel
<lifeless> if we go 'woo its done' then resubmit
<lifeless> same for you bjornt
<salgado> okay
<lifeless> we will want a test branch up
<lifeless> which looks to be the mirror-management branch
<BjornT> okay, i already resubmitted it though, since stub said that i should.
<lifeless> stub: did you get a confirmation mail ?
<stub> Ahh bite me. Conflicts.
<ddaa> okay, new rule: do not hyperlink bzr branch urls in Launchpad
<ddaa> that will make it harder for people to go to a place where there's nothing to see
* lifeless munches
* stub merge
* stub merges
* stub commits, pushes, and submits
<sabdfl> hey lunchpadders
<stub> lifeless: success
<kiko> hello sabdfl 
<kiko> you have mail (shortly)
<ddaa> phew
<ddaa> just posted bazaar-ui for review
<sabdfl> kiko!
<sabdfl> ddaa: that's great news, did you find a solution to the URL question?
<lifeless> stub: ok. trees are ready for it
<lifeless> BjornT: can you resubmit please
<ddaa> sabdfl: did not dig much. Made it class=lesser, with a layout that allows it to wrap into taking the full width of the column.
<ddaa> sabdfl: I think it would be nice to make this page two-columns, that would help displaying the recent history table.
<ddaa> well, and that would also help the URL problem, there's really no good solution to it. The URLs must be displayed in full text and not hyperlinked. Hyperlinking to a non-browsable resource is asking for people to complain.
<BjornT> lifeless: sure
* ddaa -> lunch
<sabdfl> ddaa: the url can streth beyond two columns anyway
<kiko> sabdfl, sent.
<ddaa> sabdfl: these urls are meant to be typed by users in a terminal, if they get too long, the user should probably take steps to fix them.
<ddaa> but the two columns layout really help mitigate any problem, if they are too long, they just run past the right edge. I am convinced we cannot do any better.
<ddaa> Really, I do not like it much, but any other solution is just asking for people to report bugs.
<ddaa> "clicked on the link, but there was nothing to see"
<sabdfl> kiko-fud: thanks for being tolerant of the nuclear option here ;-)
<ddaa> "where is the branch URL displayed?"
<ddaa> "where is the supermirror URL display"
<kiko-fud> sabdfl, what "nuclear" option?!
<stub> sabdfl: That db patch looks fine once you move the comments to comments.sql. patch-40-48-0.sql
<lifeless> stub: its looking good
<ddaa> "copy pasted url to bzr, but it did not work" (because of invisible chars to allow line wrapping)
<sabdfl> kiko-fud: the huge patch. i agree, splitting is better, but then it takes more time, and i'm afraid there's a limit to the time i can devote to this
<kiko-fud> I know
<kiko-fud> but I chide you anyway :)
<sabdfl> i want to make a few changes to rosetta that will be relatively contained, and then i have to write that support-providers-tracker
<kiko-fud> yeah
<kiko-fud> let me have lunch my eyeballs are rolling
<sabdfl> stub: thanks
<lifeless> ddaa: is that patch one that needs mpt to do ?
<lifeless> ddaa: or is it any reviewer ?
<kiko-fud> stub, did we roll out? email on revision level if so please :)
<ddaa> lifeless: Any reviewer will do, but it would be nice for mpt to have a look.
<stub> kiko-fud: Just finishing the Z3.2 patch push. I want to put off the production update until tomorrow unless you are going to cry - it is getting late and elmo and Znarl can't make use of the downtime window today.
<kiko-fud> stub, that's fine.
<kiko-fud> DO IT
<lifeless> ddaa: if you want mpt to review things, you gotta put it in the ui queue on the pending reviews
<lifeless> page
<stub> kiko-fud: I've already tagged the branch - r3438 as discussed
<lifeless> ddaa: can you please do that, and also put it in spivs queue for review tomorrow
<kiko-fud> stub, perfect. appreciated.
<ddaa> lifeless: done
<ddaa> now, lunch!
<lifeless> ddaa: thanks
* bradb & # lunch && accountant
<sabdfl> kiko-fud: i deliberately did not try to pre-factor all the .specifications() methods to a common codebase, because i wanted to see how much variation there is
<sabdfl> now that it's done, i can go back later and consolidate, and it should all fall out quite neatly
<sabdfl> will add doctests for them in the interim, which will be useful during the refactoring
<stub> BjornT: Your landing fail due to conflicts, broken tests, or something we need to worry about?
<lifeless> test failures
<lifeless> question is - 3.2 related or not
<BjornT> stub: broken tests, it seems to be pytz related. i'll forward you and lifeless the failure email.
<kiko-fud> thanks sabdfl 
<seb128> hi
<kiko-fud> (but use email to reply :)
<seb128> carlos: around? :)
<kiko> hello seb128 
<ddaa> hi seb128
<carlos> seb128: hi
<seb128> hey kiko
<ddaa> seb128: monday is a day off
<seb128> friday too for me ;)
<ddaa> right, alsacian thing?
<seb128> alsace-moselle yep
<lifeless> stub: I think its down to fine tuning
<lifeless> stub: if you need me to roll it all back, SMS me, I'll have the phone nearby
<lifeless> but its 2am now
<stub> ok
<seb128> carlos: what about locking a po edition when somebody starts working on it, and send a diff of his changes somewhere when he has done his changes on it
<seb128> carlos: what do you think about the idea? Would it be easy to implement? :)
<seb128> carlos: I think it would make quality control much easier and make that people don't conflict which is good too
<carlos> seb128: we already talk about that sometime ago
<carlos> to implement a kind of wiki lock
<seb128> we, like me and you?
<seb128> if that's the case I don't remember it :)
<carlos> seb128: no, we as the launchpad/rosetta team
<seb128> ah
<seb128> and did you decide that was a good idea?
<seb128> the "mail the diff" to a list would be really really useful
<carlos> I thought we had a spec on it already (braindump) but I don't see it so I don't think we wrote down any idea
<lifeless> stub: gnight then
<seb128> it would be easy to do probably
<carlos> seb128: the diff part is new, the lock concept is not
<seb128> and makes possible to control who do good or not translations with rosetta
<seb128> I just had the idea yesterday after reading the mail from rosetta-users list forwarded to the l10n-fr list
<seb128> or maybe today :p
<carlos> seb128: I need to take sometime to answer that thread as it raises some interesting points
<carlos> about the diff thing, how are you going to approve/reject the changes?
<seb128> that would make easy for people to comment on what is changed dynamically
<seb128> and know who does what
<seb128> I didn't read that
<seb128> I'm not on rosetta-users list
<seb128> I'll go and read it
<seb128> just a french guy forwarded it to the french list to discuss how we should work to get better quality
<seb128> and having that lock with a mail of the diff when you unlock looks very good to me :)
<seb128> it allows other people to spot wrong changes and to know who does good or bad work
<seb128> and to takes measures when somebody does wrongly
<seb128> like put him on probation and fix what he did
<seb128> it makes proofreading easy too if you send those diff on a list, subscriber can have a second look of what just changed and spot errors or comments if required
<carlos> seb128: I see that point
<carlos> but I still have the question about how to integrate the changes if you accept them
<seb128> you don't have to accept them
<carlos> will it be an 'accept all or nothing?'
<seb128> the guy does the changes
<seb128> if somebody spot they are wrong he goes to fix them on rosetta
<seb128> and the guy translator status can be put on hold
<carlos> oh, so you mean to do exactly the same thing we have atm
<carlos> but additionally, provide that diff output?
<seb128> yep
<seb128> send the diff on a list
<seb128> so we know who change what immediatly
<carlos> that's easy to implement, we already talked about a diff like output
<seb128> and we can spot bad translators directly
<carlos> is not exactly that, but is quite similar
<seb128> and help them to improve
<seb128> fix errors, etc
<seb128> cool
<seb128> should I open a bug, do a spec, or what...? :)
<carlos> seb128: I think the right procedure would be do a spec
<stub> lifeless: You still there? There are a number of zero byte __init__.py files in zope/src/pytz/zoneinfo and below that are not in the rocketfuel/zope/3.2 branch
<kiko> bradb, bug 39118 is a dupe of a bug of yours
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39118 in malone "bugs by category links do not all work" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39118
<seb128> is that likely to be implemented soon if you like the idea? ;)
<seb128> we could really use a way to know who does what
<carlos> seb128: well, we have a priority problem here
<carlos> I think I just reached a point where I need to talk with kiko
<carlos> and prioritize my tasks
<kiko> carlos, but not now, give me 30m :)
<carlos> they are exploding
<seb128> carlos: what is top priority on your list after having dapper imported and ready to translate?
<carlos> kiko: not sure we should talk about this just before leaving for holidays... I think is better if we have a meeting about it next Tuesday....
<carlos> seb128: finish PoMsgSetPage implementation (improves the way you can review translations)
<carlos> seb128: and generate firefox .po files
<seb128> k, so that diff stuff is not for know
<seb128> I understand you are busy, not easy
<kiko> right
<seb128> keep the good job :)
<carlos> seb128: yeah, I have a lot of things to do, it's just a matter of start with the most important ones
<carlos> seb128: thanks
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<BjornT> salgado: yeah
<salgado> BjornT, is it not advisable to have a view which inherits from both AddView and LaunchpadView?
<salgado> (I'm trying to do that and am having some problems)
<elmo> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.OSError: [Errno 12]  Cannot allocate memory
<elmo> *sigh*
<BjornT> salgado: no, it causes some problems. we'll probably make AddView a LaunchpadView later though.
<kiko> elmo, you need 1gig, or swap
<stub> BjornT: Please resubmit that merge
<BjornT> ok
<elmo> kiko: that's insane
<kiko> you merge-killers
<salgado> BjornT, do you have time for another one? ;)
<salgado> (another quick question)
<BjornT> salgado: sure
<carlos> did zope 3.2 land into rocketfuel?
<salgado> BjornT, I'm doing a response.redirect(canonical_url(self.context)) on a view's render() method
<salgado> and that's giving me a NoCanonicalUrl: No url for <LoginToken at 0x-4a5b70f4> because <LoginToken at 0x-4a5b70f4> broke the chain.
<kiko> stub, stop breaking my merges!
<salgado> BjornT, I guess I understand why the publisher is raising that, but I don't think it's correct in this case, because the URL for the view that I'm in is not the same as canonical_url(self.context)
<BjornT> salgado: i'm not quite sure i'm following, isn't the problem simply that there's no canonical url defined for ILoginToken?
<salgado> omg. I got it completely wrong. I was sure there was a canonical url defined for ILoginToken
* salgado checks
<salgado> there was one for ILoginTokenSet but not for ILoginToken. :-(
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix bug 38020, make sure the description isn't duplicated when sending bug notification to new bug contacts subscribed to a bug. (r3452: Bjorn Tillenius)
<sabdfl> stub: did you give me a db patch number for that baby?
<sabdfl> 48 - got it
<mdz> bradb: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bugs has an "all bugs ever reported (13)" link, but clicking on it shows only the same 5 bugs
<mdz> bradb: same for other packages, it seems
* bradb returns for a bit
<stub> Yay. Z3.2 branch is usable.
<bradb> mdz: Yeah, this is bug 33882.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33882 in malone "Critical bugs are listed as 8 in the side bar, but there actually aren't any" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33882
<bradb> kiko: maybe this bug should be high priority for matsubara? it's pretty annoying, in any case.
<stub> Emails have been sent to launchpad@ mailing list explaining what people need to update and detailing some changes to the test runner.
<mdz> bradb: that bug seems to indicate that the behaviour is intended and only the number is wrong
<mdz> bradb: so how do I get a list of all bugs ever reported (including closed bugs)?
<mdz> oh, I see in the final comment.  I agree with jamesh
<bradb> mdz: A hack workaround for now is to use the Advanced Search, e.g., https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bugs?advanced=1&field.searchtext=&search=Search+bugs+in+ltsp+in+ubuntu&orderby=-priority%2C-severity&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Rejected&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Rel
<bradb> holy #&@t
<carlos> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filetFpYge.html
<carlos> stub: It's a new branch 
<stub> carlos: How did you create the branch?
<carlos> rocketfuel-get
<carlos> and cp -a 
<stub> What is rocketfuel-get?
<carlos> stub: a script that I think jblack wrote and that it's in our wiki
<stub> What does it do?
<carlos> to fetch rocketfuel-built tree from chinstrap
<carlos> stub: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup <- You have that script there
<stub> carlos: looks like it rsyncs rocketfuel-built/launchpad from chinstrap
<carlos> yeah, that's the idea
<stub> carlos: The tree looks broken at the moment - I'll force an update that should fix it.
<carlos> stub: I don't see your zope3.2 changes at arch-commits mailing list
<carlos> stub: are you sure you got your patch accepted?
<stub> It was landed directly - not via pqm
<stub> Oh... its rebuilding itself right now anyway
<carlos> ok
<stub> carlos: done
* bradb & # accountant, bbiab
<carlos> stub: cool, thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Change package searching to use consistent page layout throughout (r3453: kiko)
<kiko> yay
<kiko> carlos, so we have a new zope in da house?
<carlos> kiko: yeah
<kiko> does it rock? does it roll?
<carlos> working on my code changes... hadn't time to play with it :-P
<kiko> am I brave enough to update my tree?
* kiko flips coin
<carlos> kiko: I'm working on a new tree
<carlos> not sure if the update is 100% without pain
<kiko> I love pain
<jordi> mdke: hey, this is a cool thread you've started
* jordi replies.
<kiko> mdke is a sharp dude
<kiko> sharper than most
<jordi> kiko: dude
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/39012 (Report a bug in a non reported context using Also Needs Fixing Here button causes an OOPS) r=kiko (r3454: Diogo Matsubara)
<kiko> bug 3942
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3942 in launchpad "Present search results instead of NotFound pages" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3942
<carlos> mdke, jordi: I will answer too, just need some time to prepare my answer, but yes, mdke, thanks for your email
<jordi> hmm, no stevea
<carlos> jordi: he's on vacation
<kiko> but I am here and I am worth 3/5ths of a stevea
<jordi> oh
<carlos> :-D
<jordi> kiko: but I need the STEVEA
<kiko> you need 5/5ths? wow
<jordi> kiko: his brain stores some s3kr1t discussion I had with him a few weeks ago
<jordi> in London
<mdke> jordi, carlos, thanks
<mdke> kiko, thanks too
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=salgado, Add package test set for soyuz and initial test for the quick patch I made a while ago (r3455: Daniel Silverstone)
* kiko runs on z3.2
<kiko> bradb, all quiet today?
<bradb> kiko: just got back from the accountant
<kiko> ah, I see
<kiko> tax month
<kiko> for me too
<spacey> whats a bounty subscriber?
<spacey> if you just want to get the latest comments
<spacey> or does it directly mean you want to do the job (which i don't want to)
<spacey> its not really clear to me
<kiko> it is somebody who is going to be annoyed by the fact that bounties are only half-implemented ;)
* salgado got the first failure caused by the migration to zope3.2 :-(
<spacey> kiko: hehe
<kiko> spacey, at least I'm honest 
<spacey> yeah thats great
<spacey> i just wanted to follow the discussion on a bounty
<kiko> there's been talk of working on it again, but right now they are a bit of a black hole
<spacey> but i don't want to take some accidental reponsibility
<kiko> that probably wouldn't be the case
<spacey> ok
<spacey> seems there is some spam on the bounty page as well
<sabdfl> kiko: thanks for the review, response on its way. have address most of the nits, will add some tests, but am not going to refactor in this round
<sabdfl> i planned to do it in two stages
<kiko> does this second stage have a date?
<sabdfl> once to cargo cult and figure out all the different kinds of filtering and sorting
<kiko> or an assignee? ;-)
<sabdfl> then to refactor
<sabdfl> well
<sabdfl> do you know anybody else who loves the spec tracker as much as me?
<sabdfl> remember, i want to get that right so it can be a pattern that is reused elsewhere
<kiko> low blow. okay, I can do it.
<sabdfl> no, not you
<sabdfl> i'll do it, but it will have to wait
<kiko> well, we'll see how it goes
<kiko> if it ends up being something which generates maintenence it will end up being refactored 
<kiko> BjornT, comment on bug 34105?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34105 in malone "Strip leading and trailing whitespace before storing a bug watch's remotebug in the db" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34105
<BjornT> kiko: hmm, i thought i already commented on that one, maybe it was a reply to a mailing list post. i'll add a comment.
<matsubara> kiko: I started to fix that in the sprint. I have a branch with halfway the fix in it.
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> ah, cool
<kiko> sabdfl, note that tal:define does /not/ work
<kiko> sabdfl, you can't use that to avoid reselecting -- it will happen anyway. the only thing you can do is listifying.
* kiko doesn't understand "subtle timing issues".
<sabdfl> kiko: the flush_database_updates thing
<sabdfl> in some places, i need to get direct access to the SQLResult
<sabdfl> because I need to bang its query again
<kiko> in the view code?!
<sabdfl> yes
<kiko> oh that is gross
* kiko hates f_d_u
<kiko> but wait
<sabdfl> me too, i tried a number of alternatives
<kiko> I see.
<sabdfl> i could go back in there and try again with more sleep next time around
<sabdfl> but not this time
<kiko> you'll add performance problems that I fixed
<kiko> I guess I'll just fix them again
<sabdfl> this is where the view code is explicitly modifying the list
<kiko> yeah, I see what you mean.
<sabdfl> so, where we are approving specs to be targeted to a list
<kiko> I think you can avoid using the same API
<sabdfl> series/distrorelease
<sabdfl> i want to detect when we have approved/declined all of them, at that point redirect away from that page
<kiko> avoid using the API in those two places
<sabdfl> so you get a nice effect
<sabdfl> you approve, decline, approve, using the multiple selector
<sabdfl> and the moment you have done them all, you redirect to the main page
<sabdfl> listing the approved specs
<sabdfl> to do that, i need to be able to flush updates, and try the query again
<sabdfl> now, i could do that in the db code
<sabdfl> which would in fact be cleaner, you are right
<sabdfl> ISpecificationGoal.approveSpecs(user, speclist)
<sabdfl>   => return the number of specs still proposed
<sabdfl> when that's zero, redirect
<sabdfl> this would at least contain the db flushing inside the chinese wall
<kiko> well, you still need to preserve the filter if you are... oh, if that's all that needs to be done, then yes.
<kiko> right, reusing specs() for that is evil.
<bradb> kiko: going through some bugmail while bzr'ing. maybe bug 2796 should be a priority?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2796 in malone "Remove constraint on marking duplicates of duplicates" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2796
<kiko> bradb, not yet -- when we have the current priorities sorted
<bradb> ok
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/38256 (Mirror prober doesn't know how to generate the filename for binary packages whose version starts with <some-number>:) (r3456: Guilherme Salgado)
<carlos> fuck
<carlos> tests are failing due I'm not using english locale....
<carlos> grrrr
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix for bug 39060: Sorting should be done in numerical order for numerical columns. This already half-worked, but unfortunately ts_innerText() may return strings that contain leading or trailing whitespace and the match algorithm we use didn't take that into account; now it does. (r3457: kiko)
<kiko> yay yay yay
#launchpad 2007-04-09
<ryanakca> is codebrowse.launchpad.net down?
<crimsun> well, the httpd is up, but I'm not sure if content is loading.
<ryanakca> kk
* ryanakca keeps getting errors
<ryanakca> 502
<ryanakca> Received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<ryanakca> Could not handle the request GET /~ryanakca/kcypher/trunk/.
<ryanakca> Reason: Error reading from remote server
<Stevedm> After creating a new bug in launchpad, a disigner asked some question and set the bug in "need info". I put the requested info. Do I need to change the status of the bug? It's still in "need info"?
<LaserJock> If you can, you can change it back to the status it had before Needs Info
<Stevedm> The status was "unconfirmed". Does it make send to set it from "need info" to "unconfirmed"? I wonder if the person who set it to need info is waiting for the bug to change state and won't pay attention while it's stay in "need info". The various state usage don't seem to be documented anywhere
<LaserJock> Stevedm: they should come back and confirm it if all the info is there
<LaserJock> Stevedm: what's the bug number?
<Stevedm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/100005
<ubotu> Malone bug 100005 in linux-source-2.6.20 "grub: feisty linux-image 2.6.20-13, wrong root device in menu.lst" [Medium,Needs info]  
<Fujitsu> Ah kernel bugs... There's a wiki page on the bug processes for those.
<Stevedm> Fujitsu: Do you have the web page
<LaserJock> Stevedm: I'm guessing the kernel team will revisit that
<Fujitsu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<Fujitsu> Stevedm: ^^
<Stevedm> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #104623 in malone "Ipodder doesn't launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104623
<ubotu> New bug: #104692 in malone "When viewing bug overview page there is no link to the active bug list." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104692
<ubotu> New bug: #104709 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse raises proxy error after a long wait" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104709
<LCID_Fire> Hi. Could anybody give me a little walkthrough how to create a new branch in launchpad? I'm currently more than lost...
<stub> LCID_Fire: Have you had a look at https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/ ? I think there is a decent example in there.
<Kmos> how can do this one in rosetta? bug 52806
<ubotu> Malone bug 52806 in rosetta "interface: "next" should be at the bottom, too" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52806
<LCID_Fire> stub: I didn't get to this example - and I really looked around a lot. I mean most of the examples are nicely designed - but have no content at all. I'll take a shot using this one...
<stub> LCID_Fire: it is very new
<LCID_Fire> stub: what's kind of strange to me that the web ui is not really working - why it was given to the public...
<stub> It isn't working?
<LCID_Fire> stub: Nah it says you have to create the branch via sftp - not very usefull message 
<LCID_Fire> stub: I'm currently stuck on the ssh public key generation - how would I do this?
<stub> LCID_Fire: I think you want to run 'ssh-keygen' from a command line (if you are running Ubuntu). Been a while since I have done it.
<LCID_Fire> Whhheeeewww - great now I get into sftp :)
<LCID_Fire> stub: that did the trick - I now have created the directories in sftp and they are automaticly registered - what I don't see is the point in the web interface. If I have to do it manually by sftp why is there a web interface?
<stub> So other people can find your branch?
<stub> Either that or you are looking at the bit that allows external branches to be pulled into the supermirror (you are pushing directly if you are using sftp)
<cprov> good morning, folks
<LCID_Fire> stub: Maybe I'm too dumb or the whole procedure is not clear enough. Anyway thanks for your help - now I have to find out how to handle olive...
<LCID_Fire> morning? It's afternoon :)
<cprov> LCID_Fire: so, good afternoon for you :)
<stub> LCID_Fire: Either or both - don't know :-) Feel free to file but reports on anything you felt wasn't clear, especially if you can describe how you ended up on incorrect pages or such. We want this stuff to be usable and discoverable so need to identify the failings (such as no docs to ssh key generation!)
<LCID_Fire> thanks :) and a good morning to you :)
<stub> Launchpad is going down in 15 minutes for a scheduled update. Estimated downtime is 10 mins.
* Fujitsu wonders where drescher's ftpd has run off to.
<cprov> Fujitsu: Can you, please,  file a bug about this. drescher ftp-side should support maintenance-time better.
<Fujitsu> cprov: Uh, it's been down for over 12 hours now.
<Fujitsu> I should have been more clear, probably.
<cprov> Fujitsu: really ? that's bad. I wasn't aware. I will assist your upload when the entire system comes back.
<Fujitsu> Apparently the sysadmins were poked earlier.
<cprov> Fujitsu: weird, I'd expect a phone call. Never mind we will fix it in some minutes. Thanks for pointing that.
<Fujitsu> Thanks, and no problem.
<Fujitsu> Should have poked in here earlier, I guess.
<Adri2000> Fujitsu: drescher's ftpd is upload.ubuntu.com?
<Fujitsu> Adri2000: That's right.
<Adri2000> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #104781 in launchpad "Left Menu non-existant in IE 7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104781
* ryanakca pokes launchpad...
<Fujitsu> ryanakca: Works for me...
<ryanakca> codebrowse has been down for over 14 hours here
<ryanakca> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ryanakca/kcypher/trunk
* Hobbsee found codebrowse down too
<Kmos> yep, here too
<Fujitsu> codebrowse likes being down a lot.
<ryanakca> ah
<crimsun> err, so I should have poked in here instead of in #canonical-sysadmin ?
<Fujitsu> crimsun: Looks like it, though I would have thought that #canonical-sysadmin would have been the better spot.
<crimsun> noted for the next occurrence.
<Fujitsu> I also would have thought there would have been something like Nagios running to notify people of the outage...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you assume people are looking at it
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Pardon?
<Fujitsu> Looking at what?
<Hobbsee> [23:17]  <Fujitsu> I also would have thought there would have been something like Nagios running to notify people of the outage...
<crimsun> it being easter holiday & bank holidays and all, I can understand it being de-prioritised over real life
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Our Nagios instance at work emails and SMSes for important issues. It can do other nice stuff too.
<Hobbsee> nice
<Kmos> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/ - still down
<elmo> codebrowse should be back now
<LaserJock> does Launchpad support the bug tracker on savannah.gnu.org ?
<matsubara> LaserJock: bug 45386
<ubotu> Malone bug 45386 in malone "Add GNU savannah to the remote bug watches" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45386
<LaserJock> matsubara: ah, thanks Diogo
<nealmcb> how do I delete a branch in launchpad?  https://code.launchpad.net/~nealmcb/gnuhello/gnuhello-junk-branch
<mwh> nealmcb: i think deleting is hard, is marking abandoned enough?
<nealmcb> mwh: how about moving to +junk?  I was just following the text of the launchpad tutorial, and if deleting is hard, it might make sense to change the tutorial to point out the consequences, to avoid lots of silly abandoned code
<nealmcb> i.e. is moving to +junk possible?
<mwh> i don't really know, i'm afraid
<nealmcb> thanks anyway!
<mwh> but what's the problem with lots of abandoned code?
<nealmcb> mostly it's a distraction - like too many icons on your desktop, also takes space
<nealmcb> So I think the tutorial should note that deletions aren't possible, so people avoid finding themselves in this quandry
<nealmcb> but at least "abandoned" doesn't show up on the default listings of branches
<nealmcb> so that helps - thanks
<thumper> I just thought that I'd point this out for people
<thumper> the email notifications for branches are now in production
<thumper> in order to get emails about branches you need to subscribe to them
<thumper> even if they are your own
<thumper> and existing branch subscriptions you have will have been set to not send email
<thumper> this was to avoid suddenly dumping emails on unsuspecting launchpad users
<LaserJock> thumper: awesome
<mwh> is there a webcal url for meetings in lp?
* ryanakca thinks launchpad should register the domain lp.net :)
<Nafallo> word!
<mwh> are there plans for launchpad to host mailing lists?
<xivulon> Hi all
<xivulon> any admin around?
<xivulon> I would like to lobby ticket 4676 ;P
<Kmos> mwh: use google groups :)
<mwh> i guess
#launchpad 2007-04-10
<jml> someone just asked me "Is there a way to un-create a release series?"
<jml> I can't seem to find a way to do so. Is there one?
<mwh> i asked that earlier on!
<mwh> but i am going to bed
<jml> Good morning Launchpadders.
<ajmitch> morning jml 
<jml> poolie: g'morning
<poolie> jml, hello
<poolie> jml, mark tells me "jml will soon have you closing bugs through commits" :)
<poolie> is this true?
<jml> poolie: fsvo 'soon'
<poolie> i'd like if we can merge the client code this week so it's not late in the release
<jml> poolie: ok. I'll make it a priority.
<poolie> that means getting it up for review by say wednesday
<poolie> if you want to talk it over, just ask...
<jml> poolie: thanks.
<jml> poolie: I think we got the client implementation pretty clear at the sydney sprint, so it should be just a simple matter of programming.
<poolie> (tm)
<jml> quite
<poolie> so is there anything blocking it?
<poolie> (i realize i'm verging on "are we there yet"... )
<jml> poolie: no, I don't think so. I didn't work on it last week because bzr 0.15 migration is higher priority.
<poolie> yes, it was
<poolie> is that all set now?
<jml> poolie: well, I've punted that to lifeless and mthaddon :)
<jml> I'll ping them to make sure there are no deployment problems.
<poolie> so you're free?
<jml> poolie: I think so.
<jml> I'm just going through the lp-bazaar bug list to make certain.
<jml> which reminds me, is there a way to get an assignee column on a bug list?
<poolie> not that i know of 
<poolie> ask someone in #launchpad :)
<jml> I just did!
<Lumiere> lol
<Lumiere> poolie: this IS #launchpad
<poolie> hence the smilie :)
<Lumiere> zzz
* jml files a bugg
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<Hobbsee> hi mpt!
<mpt> hello hello
<mpt> It's a beautiful sunny Tuesday
<mpt> and here I am cooped up inside working
* ajmitch wishes it were sunny here now
<Acanar> I've created a project on launchpad, but I don't have my own public web server to host my Bazaar branch. How can I upload my source to launchpad?
<Hobbsee> Acanar: see wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr
<Acanar> thanks
* mpt admires https://launchpad.net/kumar
<carlos> morning
<mpt> hi carlos
<carlos> mpt: hi
<mpt> carlos, could you reply to Jamoney Jamin on rosetta-users@?
<carlos> sure
<mpt> He/she has been waiting since March 27th
<mpt> and I don't know the answer myself
<mpt> oh, unless kxmame is in universe...
<mdke> multiverse
<mpt> thanks mdke, I couldn't find that quickly myself because Synaptic thinks update-manager is "another synaptic"
<mdke> heh
* mdke hugs apt-cache
<mpt> carlos, never mind, I can reply, you keep fixing bugs :-)
<carlos> mpt: didn't I answer that already?
<mpt> carlos, I have no record of that
<mpt> just one message from Jamoney on the 27th, and another on the 6th
<carlos> no, I didn't, at least in the mailing list...
<carlos> let me check
<carlos> mpt: well, I though I answered it
<carlos> mpt: anyway, it's in universe
<carlos> and that's the reason it's not imported
<carlos> I know, because I checked it to answer that email...
<mpt> ok, I'm just finding the relevant spec to link to
<carlos> seems like I got an interruption
<mpt> thanks carlos
<carlos> and forgot to send it
<carlos> mpt: np
<mpt> What is the spec? I thought it was called UniverseMultiverse, but apparently not
<carlos> mpt: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/language-packs-for-universe
<mpt> ah, thanks
<carlos> np
<mpt> I was looking under "rosetta"
<carlos> it's an infrastructure needed in Ubuntu with small changes to Rosetta
<mpt> Though even Universe translations won't include Multiverse
<carlos> mpt: well, once fixed for universe, multiverse will be trivial
<mpt> Really? cool
<carlos> mpt: yeah, with universe supported we are able to support any other Ubuntu component
<thisfred> hi, We'fe found someone abusing the launchpad bug tracker for spam purposes, but I'm not sure if, and where to report them...
<thisfred> It's not a huge problem for us, just thought someone at canonical might like to know...
<mpt> thisfred, can you give an example URL?
<mpt> stub, ^^^
<thisfred> https://bugs.launchpad.net/silva/+bug/104955
<ubotu> Malone bug 104955 in silva "testing" [Undecided,Rejected]  
<mpt> thisfred, was there only one example? That looks like a genuine experiment, not really spam
<mpt> Though we should better direct people to staging.launchpad.net if they want to experiment
<mpt> ... and staging is down :-(
<thisfred> mpt, ok, that may be, I didn't actually download the image they attached, I'll have a look
<thisfred> hmm, yeah, undecided, maybe this is quite innocent, sry
<mpt> stub, can you revive staging please?
<stub> mpt: Tom is doing staging now
<mpt> ok
<mpt> poolie, you're famous
<mpt> http://news.com.com/2100-7344_3-6174662.html
* indraveni will be back
* indraveni back
<indraveni> hi, can some one tell me, mathew revel's chat id here
<tj9991> hey everyone, I found launchpad amidst my search for a efficient way to translate my project, and I think its awesome
<tj9991> unfortunately I'm going to be on windows for a few weeks until I fix my linux computer, and I can't find hardly anything that will edit po or pot files without crashing
<tj9991> tried poedit and omegat
<tj9991> its in php, was going to use the gettext library, unless anyone can recommend a better option for the language I'm using
<bac> indraveni: mrevell
<indraveni> bac, hi
<indraveni> bac, I received Elliot's mail, and I replied to that mail. but after that I missed his  reply mail from my inbox
<indraveni> bac, I think that mail is sent to you also, can you please send me that mail
<bac> indraveni: yes, i'll look into it and talk to elliot.
<indraveni> bac, Elliot replied to that mail, by mistake I deleted that mail
<indraveni> bac, if you are having that reply from him, could you send me please
<travlr> QUESTION: How do remove a branch listing from my personal page?
<travlr> QUESTION: How do I remove a branch listing from my personal page?
<shirish> can somebody help me file a spec & see there is no existing matching spec.
<bac> indraveni: will do.
<shirish> I had an idea, so filed a bug, was asked to file a spec. need help to see if the spec. has been already filed, if not then file it.
<thumper> travlr: There is no way currently to delete a branch
<thumper> travlr: but there is a deprecated project whose name elludes me that you can assign it to
<thumper> travlr: it is on the todo list to handle branch deletions effectively
<thumper> morning sabdfl
<sabdfl> hey thumper
<thumper> sabdfl: I'm in the office with the other guys ATM
<travlr> thumper: Ok, thanks.
<indraveni> bac, thankyou, i receied your mail
<bac> indraveni: Very good.
<indraveni> bac, how can I edit the first page of launchpad.net/boss
<indraveni> bac, its written that there are not officiall releases for BOSS, and I want to edit that
<bac> indraveni: Could I ask you to send a list of questions you may have to us?  We're in a meeting at the present time.
<indraveni> bac, all the answers I got from Elliots mail,
<indraveni> bac, I need to read that stuff. I just want to know about editing the first page with full information about BOSS
<indraveni> bac, you continue with your meeting I will talk to you later
<bac> indraveni: Have a good day!
<thumper> fyi: bug 73975
<ubotu> Malone bug 73975 in launchpad-bazaar "Email notification for subscribed branches is not implemented" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73975 - Assigned to Tim Penhey (thumper)
<tj9991> I just submitted the template for my project on launchpad, what is the eta for a review decision?
<mpt> tj9991, what do you mean by a "review decision"?
<tj9991> according to what I've seen so far, in order to receive translations I must first present a template file, correct?
<tj9991> and it said the first time you upload the po/pot file, it would be under review to make sure it was set up properly
<poolie> mpt: shame they misspelled both me and Launchpad
<carlos> tj9991: It depens on how busy Danilo or I are
<carlos> tj9991: which project is yours?
<carlos> I found it, Trevorchan
<carlos> tj9991: it's approved now, once the import process reaches your file it will be imported (it would take a couple of hours)
<tj9991> ah, thanks much
<mpt> poolie, I noticed they'd misspelled you, hadn't noticed they'd misspelled Launchpad
<mpt> oh, Luanchpad
<mpt> and Lanchpad!
<poolie> very odd 
<poolie> i'm just waiting for Raunchpad
<mpt> Curious that he avoided Lunchpad
<mpt> I just e-mailed the author about the errors
<poolie> good night
<ubotu> New bug: #105105 in launchpad "Product overview page, latest bugs reported, by line incorrect." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105105
<ubotu> New bug: #105068 in malone "Depend less on ordering of e-mail commands" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105068
<cprov> morning, folks
<ubotu> New bug: #104862 in kdebase "Feisty: Kicker crashed when trying to print a lot of colour images  (Backtrace attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104862
<ubotu> New bug: #105009 in launchpad "approximatedate doesn't properly handle singular units of time" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105009
<ubotu> New bug: #104913 in launchpad "launchpad username/e-mail not allowed on ubuntu.com forum login *or* registration" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104913
<ubotu> New bug: #104995 in launchpad "typo in +addrelease" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104995
<ubotu> New bug: #104848 in hwdb-client "Bad english translation on hwdb-client" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104848
<ubotu> New bug: #105012 in launchpad-bazaar "Provide way of running supermirror cronjobs in development environment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105012
<SWAT> could launchpad get a 'rating' system for comments (that influences karma)? I've just seen a comment which I think is very much useless and the user gets karma (and everybody is forced to read it)
<ubotu> New bug: #104785 in rosetta "Import page is missing a title" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104785
<ubotu> New bug: #105039 in launchpad "Your SSH key does not match any key registered for Launchpad user" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105039
<SWAT> like a comment-voting system, that would be pretty nice. (the comment I'm referring to, is the last comment here -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/24184 )
<ubotu> Malone bug 24184 in samba "Samba and system passwords should be synchronized." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<ubotu> New bug: #105135 in launchpad-answers "Highlighting of best answer is a bit inelegant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105135
<ubotu> New bug: #105129 in blueprint "Blueprint page has misleading heading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105129
<ubotu> New bug: #105071 in launchpad-answers "Question history doesn't show addition of bug link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105071
<ubotu> New bug: #104839 in rosetta "Navigation through batched translation pages is slow" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104839
<ubotu> New bug: #105070 in launchpad-answers "Bug link missing from question page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105070
* carlos -> lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #105016 in malone "Assignee column on bug list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105016
<ubotu> New bug: #105073 in launchpad "Automatically add Debian package maintainers to their own team" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105073
<j^> what does not have to do to get a cvs branch synted on launchpad?
<j^> i always end up with a testing status that is pending a review
<spiv> j^: talk to ddaa
<spiv> j^: you can ask on the launchpad-users list if you don't feel like waiting for him to be around on IRC
<j^> why is this a manual process?
<spiv> ddaa can give you the gory details,
<spiv> but the short answer is it tries to be automatic, but can't always work without some human intervention.
<spiv> And sometimes there's bugs in the import code.
<j^> but it says Launchpad has not yet attempted this import. 
<spiv> Ok, then you'll need to talk to ddaa to find out what's going on.
<j^> i was also surprised that i could edit an existing project
<j^> mostly  https://launchpad.net/ffmpeg/main/+source
<j^> it still had old cvs information from years ago
<ubotu> New bug: #105018 in launchpad-bazaar "SFTP server doubles up error messages" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105018
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<elkbuntu> Is spec/blueprint/whateveritisnow proposing disabled for UDS-Sevilla? If not, I can't seem to find where to do it. If so, when will we be able to propose stuff?
<carlos> elkbuntu: it's not disabled
<carlos> elkbuntu: go to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #105159 in launchpad-bazaar "Subscribing twice to a branch causes OOPS" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105159
<carlos> choose the spec you want to propose 
<carlos> and select the 'Propose for meeting agenda' action
<ubotu> New bug: #105166 in launchpad "Ask for a new feature : possibility of adding comments on translations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105166
<elkbuntu> carlos, ah ok. i was trying to do it from the sprint page
<bdmurray> Is there a way to unsubscribe a team from a bug?
<salgado> bdmurray, only if you're a member of that team, AFAIR
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: yes, bu tyou usually have to be the admin
<bdmurray> hmm, I seem unable to unsubscribe ubuntu-bugs from a bug.  Is it because they are "also notified"?
<salgado> bdmurray, I guess so. when a tem is on the "also notified" list it's usually because it's subscribed/assigned to a dupe
<bdmurray> I think ubuntu bugs get subscribed to everything which can be odd with a bug like 102943 which has been rejected in Ubuntu but accepted in Rosetta.  So the ubuntu-bugs mailing list continues to get e-mail about a bug that isn't theirs.
<salgado> good point. in that case I think Ubuntu bugs is on the "also notified" list because the bug was once reported against Ubuntu
<salgado> maybe Ubuntu bugs should be unsubscribed once the Ubuntu task is rejected
<bdmurray> That seems too general as a bug about network-manager that was rejected might get traffic later on.
<bdmurray> What happens in the reverse situation where a bug comes in as being about Malone, is rejected and then becomes a bug about Ubuntu?
<salgado> the same thing
<bdmurray> Is Launchpad Bugs still subscribed to it?
<salgado> since we have no way of changing the bug target, we would end up with both Launchpad bugs and Ubuntu bugs on the "also notified" lists
<salgado> bdmurray, the problem stems from the fact that Ubuntu bugs is the bug contact for Ubuntu and thus any bugs which have been reported against Ubuntu (even if they were rejected at some point) will have the Ubuntu bugs as an implicit subscriber
<salgado> bdmurray, I think it'd be better to discuss this on the mailing list or on a bug report as there are lots of people whose input would be needed here
<bdmurray> Okay, I understand the situation and it doesn't happen very often.  However, it would be neat if it there was a way to unsubscribe.
<salgado> agreed
<bdmurray> salgado: sounds good
<ubotu> New bug: #105223 in launchpad "pygpgme tests on merge disabled" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105223
<dpm> hi, I'm a member of the Ubuntu Catalan translation team and I've got a problem with uploading a translation for jokosher (trunk).
<dpm> I've tried it several times, and every time I get a message from the Rosetta SWAT Team telling me that the upload failed due to file format errors. 
<dpm> However, running msgfmt -c cannot detect any errors. I sent a first e-mail to the Rosetta SWAT Team as per the instructions, but the reply was that they coulnd't see anything wrong with it either. Some time passed and I sent a second e-mail, but that got no reply from them.
<dpm> This was more than a month ago and now I would like to ask for direction. Shold I simply ask here, file a bug for Rosetta, file a bug for jokosher?
<LarstiQ> I'm not familiar with the Rosetta SWAT team, have you mailed rosetta-users?
<matsubara> carlos, danilos ^
<dpm> no, I haven't, the e-mail I received instructed me to e-mail "Rosetta SWAT Team <rosetta@launchpad.net>"
<carlos> dpm: I'm so sorry! I have it in my pending to answer queue and forgot to reply...
<carlos> matsubara: thanks for the ping
<dpm> oh, ok, have you found out what the problem is?
<LarstiQ> Rosetta SWAT is the rosetta developers?
<carlos> dpm: not yet. I'm putting it on top of my TODO list so I don't forget this again. I will take a look at it tomorrow morning when I start working (I'm leaving now)
<dpm> ok, thank you very much
<carlos> LarstiQ: yeah, we are stop using that joke... but we are those ;-)
<carlos> dpm: thanks for your patience. I will mail you tomorrow where the problem is and whether I got a fix in Launchpad or a workaround to get it imported
<dpm> carlos: no probs, I was already guessing you were quite busy. thanks
<carlos> well, we are, but not to delay so much an answer...
<LarstiQ> carlos: ok, I'll ping you then if anyone mentions them again :)
<carlos> LarstiQ: either danilos, jtv or I should be able to handle any question for the SWAT team :-P
* LarstiQ meant that in the plural form of you indeed
<LarstiQ> carlos: did jtv join already?
<carlos> LarstiQ: yeah, two weeks ago
<LarstiQ> cool
* carlos ->out
<carlos> see you tomorrow!
<ubotu> New bug: #105034 in launchpad "launchpad.net reveals users' email addresses. AND as plain text..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105034
<tokj> buond
<dpm> a question: when translating directly into Rosetta, is that equivalent to a "User upload" or to a "Published upload"?
<avoine> Hi mrevell, do you need more information for the froglinux distribution in launchpad?
<mrevell> hey avoine
<mrevell> avoine: Can you remind me where we got to in our last discussion>
<avoine> I send you a email for a new distribution in launchpad
<avoine> but since the web site change a lot
<avoine> I just want to be sure that you have the last info
<avoine> it's the quebec loco team disctribution
<ryanakca> who do I ask about a kubuntu.org subdomain? I've heard jo.no, el.mo, ma.ko... etc...
<ryanakca> hmm... interesting how they all end in 'o' :)
<ryanakca> can a launchpad admin look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/4794 please?
<ryanakca> I can't fix it myself due to a bug... I'm looking for someone to rename http://launchpad.net/kcypher to kcipher
<ubotu> New bug: #105290 in launchpad "launchpad won't let me file a bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105290
<totalwormage> ehhhh
<totalwormage> well, that's a silly bug
<Kmos> ryanakca: send e-mail to launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com
<ryanakca> Kmos: did that 4-5 days ago, no reply
<ryanakca> totalwormage: lol, if it won't' let you file a bug, how did you file a bug against it not letting you file a bug...
<totalwormage> ryanakca: i didn't file it :] 
<ryanakca> I know
<ryanakca> you just commented...
<totalwormage> ah yes, sorry hehe
<Kmos> ryanakca: you clicked on "continue waiting approval ?"
<totalwormage> it's silly indeed :p
<ryanakca> lol
<Kmos> ryanakca: I'll send the e-mail for you..
<ryanakca> Kmos: continue waiting approval?
<Kmos> ryanakca: yep
<Kmos> if u're not subscribed
<ryanakca> ah
* ryanakca is subscribed
<Kmos> :)
<ryanakca> Kmos: thanks :)
<Kmos> np
<Kmos> now, you just need to wait
<Kmos> ryanakca: Whiteboard:  kiko, could you change the name please? -- matsubara
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> it's for kiko
<Kmos> kiko: hey :)
<kiko> hey Kmos 
<kiko> what did I do now?
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> [16:27:06]  <ryanakca> can a launchpad admin look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/4794 please?
<ryanakca> [16:27:40]  <ryanakca> I can't fix it myself due to a bug... I'm looking for someone to rename http://launchpad.net/kcypher to kcipher
<ryanakca> please?
<kiko> oh, let's fix that up.
<ryanakca> thanks :D
<kiko> ryanakca, done.
<Kmos> kiko: nice
<Kmos> =)
<Kmos> kiko: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/4794
<Kmos> you can close the ticket :)
<ubotu> New bug: #105303 in rosetta "Visiting 'Change translator' form fails with NoCanonicalUrl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105303
<TheVault> Is this the right channel to report errors & bugs?
<TheVault> If so, then I have one(possibly)
<stgraber> if it's related to Launchpad itself yes, otherwise no :)
<TheVault> Oh. 
#launchpad 2007-04-11
<stgraber> hmm, I was going to ask for some more information anyway ...
<zeth> Hi is there a launchpad admin in the house?
<zeth> team, whatever you are called :-)
<zeth> if one reads the scroll back then msg me if you have a min
<zeth> cheers
<micahcowan> Is it possible to search Malone for bugs which I've triaged and/or commented on, but to which I'm not subscribed?
<Fujitsu> micahcowan: I'm 99% sure that's not currently possible.
<micahcowan> :/
<micahcowan> bummer. Thanks, Fujitsu.
<Fujitsu> That would be nice, though.
<ajmitch> the +relatedbugs page does show a bit more now, but I don't think it shows all you need
<jml> Good morning Launchpadders.
<ajmitch> morning jml 
<ryanakca> 'night jml
<micahcowan> ajmitch, yeah: I'm thinking about applying for Ubuntu membership in the relatively near future, and was hoping there was a way to show the bugs I'd triaged, but not subscribed to (basically, whatever +relatedbugs missed). But it looks like no.
<ajmitch> I guess for some people it could be a few thousand bugs
<i0null> how can you unsubscribe as an answer contact?
<i0null> seems like a bug
<Fujitsu> i0null: Nothing on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+support-contact?
<chuckf> is anyone around that can answer a team page question?
<gnomefreak> chuckf: im not expert but i can try
<chuckf> thanks
<chuckf> I'm an admin for a loco team, and my team got joined to another by the other's moderator
<chuckf> is there a way for me to unjoin that group?
<gnomefreak> should be if you are in the members list
<chuckf> the other admin has not replied to an email from two days ago
<gnomefreak> there should be option on top left to leave team
<chuckf> well the problem is that the group that I started was joined to the team. 
<chuckf> so I guess the question would be is there a way for me to log into launchpad as my team?
<gnomefreak> not sure but some how i doubt it. would wait for someone else to answer that before giving up
<chuckf> well thanks for listening anyway
<gnomefreak> yw sorry not more help
<chuckf> at least I now know that my thinking was right that there's not an obvious way to do it that I'm missing
<tj9991> I thought I read when you upload your first template and it is accepted, the rest you upload won't need review
<tj9991> however the second template I uploaded is in the queue with the status "Needs review"
<jamesh> tj9991: is it an update to the previous template, or a new template?
<tj9991> an update;  I selected the topmost radio button when uploading it, was that the correct choice?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<tj9991> I'm thinking of the other upload, on this upload I didn't have any radio buttons to choose from
<tj9991> "Upload a new version of Template "trevorchan" in Trevorchan trunk" is the header on the page which I uploaded from
<tj9991> also, why do templates need to be reviewed?  I'm the owner of the project, howcome a template I submit has to be checked over?
<tj9991> nobody around with answers?
<mpt> tj9991, for Translations questions you should ask carlos, danilos, or jtv
<mpt> danilos, are you available?
<tj9991> can anyone do a quick import on the pot file I have in the queue?  I need it to be on there before I post the link on the project to help translate
<mpt> poolie, you are now correctly spelled
<danilos> tj9991: template needs to be approved only the first time; after that, it's auto-approved but only after import process is run again (and sometimes, import process is running for a long time so it takes some time to get to auto-approval part again)
<bhavi_bond> HOw to author a branch in launchpad?
<spiv> bhavi_bond: https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto has a quick summary
<bhavi_bond> bzr: ERROR: extra argument to command whoami: BhavaniShankar <right2bhavi@gmail.com>
<bhavi_bond> help!!!!!!!!
<spiv> bhavi_bond: you probably are missing quote marks (").
<spiv> bzr whoami "BhavaniShankar <right2bhavi@gmail.com>"
<bhavi_bond> bzr whoami "Bhavani Shankar<right2bhavi@gmail.com>"
<bhavi_bond>  bzr whoami "BhavaniShankar <right2bhavi@gmail.com>"
<bhavi_bond> bzr: ERROR: extra argument to command whoami: BhavaniShankar <right2bhavi@gmail.com>
<bhavi_bond> Now
<spiv> bhavi_bond: what version of bzr?
<bhavi_bond> Dont Know
<jml> bhavi_bond: what is the first line in the output from 'bzr version'?
<bhavi_bond>  0.8.2
<spiv> bhavi_bond: ok, the problem is your version of bzr is too old.
<bhavi_bond> How to update?
<spiv> I'm guessing you have dapper?
<spiv> If so, you need to add "deb http://bazaar-vcs.org/releases/debs/dapper ./" to your apt sources.list.
<spiv> I can walk you through doing that with Synaptic if you need.
<bhavi_bond> Na not required..:))))) Thanks for the repo..
<bhavi_bond> yes.. I am on dapper
<spiv> Not a problem.  Let us know if you have any other problems.
<bhavi_bond> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bhavi_bond> My pleasure..
<nrg88> greets
<nrg88> today i stumbled upon reportbug-ng
<nrg88> anyone know it?
<nrg88> http://reportbug-ng.alioth.debian.org/
<nrg88> wouldn't it be great to get it working with apport and launchpad?
<jamesh> nrg88: what aspects of it do you think are useful?
<nrg88> fast and easy bugmanagement from your local computer
<nrg88> apport only fills a new bugreport on launchpad
<nrg88> as i know
<jamesh> how does it differ from a web based app?
<jamesh> (other than not being a web based app?)
<nrg88> it's local, that's all
<nrg88> the reportbug-ng?
<nrg88> it's a local app
<nrg88> using qt3
<jamesh> so it has a local copy of the bug database?
<nrg88> it must have, i don't really know, that's why i asked you guys if anyone know this app
<nrg88> but having a local copy of the database isn't a good thing, because sometimes bug status can change in minutes
<nrg88> or seconds
<nrg88> hm... :|
<jamesh> okay.  Looks like it downloads and parses the bug listing pages from bugs.debian.org
<jamesh> So it offers only limited disconnected usage
<nrg88> yes, currently it's made for debian
<RAOF> From what I saw of the screencast on the homepage, the only thing it brings to launchpad is filter-as-you-type in the bug search.
<jamesh> it'd be possible to adjust it to scrape an LP bug listing
<jamesh> nrg88: it looks like a simple Python app, so it'd likely only take a few hours to get it to work with LP
<jamesh> if you want to see what its like
<nrg88> i think only the database parameters need to be changed in order to start listing the LP bugs
<jamesh> nrg88: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/reportbug-ng/src/lib/DebianBTS.py?op=file&rev=0&sc=0 <- that's the code you'd want to change
<nrg88> i don't know python
<jamesh> this'd be a good excuse to learn then :)
<nrg88> yep :)
<nrg88> this is only the code used for reporting a bug i think
<nrg88> hm
<nrg88> no :D
<nrg88> i see
<jamesh> getBugsByPackage() looks like it is designed to grab the bugs for a package ...
<nrg88> and it uses the cgi-bin
<jamesh> well, it uses the debbugs URLs, yes.
<jamesh> if you wanted to make it work with Launchpad, you'd want it to go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/$PACKAGE/+bugs
<jamesh> the LP bug listings are paged too though, so you'd need to request multiple pages
<jml> spiv: you available for a short call?
<nrg88> that would be slow, and a waste of bandwidth
<jamesh> huh?
<nrg88> to request those pages
<nrg88> they have a lot of html code which are not needed in our case
<jamesh> it is the same thing the reportbug-ng program is doing
<spiv> jml: yep, just a sec
<bhavi_bond> bhavi@bhavi-desktop:/media/D/linuxmobile$ sudo bzr init
<jamesh> nrg88: a page like "http://bugs.debian.org/gnome-gpg" contains extra HTML that you don't need, and that's what reportbug-ng is downloading
<bhavi_bond> bzr: ERROR: File exists: u'/media/D/linuxmobile/.bzr': [Errno 17]  File exists: '/media/D/linuxmobile/.bzr'
<bhavi_bond> Help
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> bhavi_bond: try asking on #bzr
<nrg88> yeah, but a page in launchpad has way lot of html code compared to debian
<spiv> jml: I'm skyped up
<spiv> jml: and Daft Punk is paused
<nrg88> that's because bugs.debian is not as fancy as our lauchpad :)
<nrg88> a debian bugreport page has about 31 extra lines
<nrg88> a launchpad one has several hundred
<jamesh> nrg88: that's not a big problem when you're prototyping though, is it?
<nrg88> no, it's not :)
<tj9991> other than pootle and kartouche, are there any other scripts which let users translate po files collaborately?
<tj9991> I can't find any, at least not without really digging
<jamesh> tj9991: rosetta?
<tj9991> is rosetta web based?
<jamesh> yep.  https://translations.launchpad.net/
<tj9991> I meant something without the 15+ hour import wait
<tj9991> I want something I can install on my server
<jamesh> tj9991: carlos can probably give a better answer about the import
<carlos> tj9991: the import queue is quite busy right now. In normal circumstances, the imports don't take more than 10-15 minutes
<carlos> tj9991: and we are working on improve the queue priorities so projects don't block each others with big imports
<carlos> tj9991: about whether it's web based, yes, it's a web service, you cannot install it in your server
<jamesh> nrg88: w.r.t. other LP URLs you could use, there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/$PACKAGE/+bugs-text, which will give you a list of the associated bug numbers
<jamesh> nrg88: and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/NNNN/+text that gives a text summary
<nrg88> thanks
<jamesh> nrg88: although it is probably quicker to scrape the HTML bug listings if the required information is found there.
<jamesh> since it'll involve less round trips
<nrg88> bbl
<nrg88> "sabdfl has left this server (Read error: 113 (No route to host))" was this mark shuttleworth? :D
<lifeless> yes
<nrg88> jamesh: the readme sais i need python-tools to compile ui files to py
<nrg88> what's the name of the ubuntu version of python-tools?
<nrg88> i can't find it :|
<jamesh> nrg88: I don't know.
<nrg88> any ideas how to convert the ui files to py ?
<jamesh> I don't have much experience with Qt, sorry.
<nrg88> me either
<nrg88> that's the problem :D
<jamesh> nrg88: perhaps the docs mean pyqt4-dev-tools or pyqt-tools
<jamesh> (just did a quick search with apt-cache)
<nrg88> pyqt-tools, it must be this one, thanks
<tj9991> hm, alright
<nrg88> jamesh: i've managed to start it, but it's slow :|
<nrg88> and it does not strip the html code when displaying the bug info
<nrg88> only from img tags ;)
<jamesh> nrg88: you might want to look at the BeautifulSoup package to help with the parsing
<jamesh> python-beautifulsoup
<jamesh> it makes screen scraping a lot easier
<nrg88> jamesh: sorry for my limited knolege... but how can i download the reportbug-ng branch from the debian svn server?
<nrg88> :D
<nrg88> it looks like i've got the initial release of reportbug-ng...
<jamesh> nrg88: "svn checkout svn://svn.debian.org/reportbug-ng" looks like it'd do it
<jamesh> checking out the base of the repo looks correct here, since they haven't followed the normal conventions
<nrg88> thanks again :)
<ubotu> New bug: #105401 in malone "need tests to make enumerations in bug-export.rnc schema match the rest of launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105401
<ubotu> New bug: #105426 in launchpad "Portlet expand arrow always points down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105426
<ubotu> New bug: #105430 in launchpad "can't list self-subscribe bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105430
<ubotu> New bug: #105398 in launchpad "Renumber/Redate history records for WACS" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105398
<jenda> cprov salgado matsubara kiko flacoste jtv carlos danilo SteveA BjornT mthaddon stub jamesh spiv ddaa mpt statik bac barry thumper - You are now all cloak'd Canonical/launchpad folks.
<jenda> kiko: and sinzui and bigjools are not, as those nicks aren't registered.
<carlos> wow, thanks!
<jenda> bigjools: sinzui: you should register them nicks.
<carlos> will that give me extra live points?
<jenda> :)
<carlos> :-P
<jenda> carlos: totally. You're now invincible.
<carlos> amazing!!!
<jenda> (God mode initiated)
<carlos> ;-)
<jamesh> now people will know to ask you questions :)
<jenda> look at 'im :)
<Fujitsu> That looks reeeeally strange now.
<Rinchen> jenda, thanks for taking care of our team
<carlos> jamesh: even more people?
<bigjools> jenda, I'll register, thanks :)
<jenda> Rinchen: anytime :)
* jamesh has been branded
<carlos> ok, now is time to open my bot shop to sell karma using my new irc mask  ;-)
<jenda> hehehe
<statik> jenda: thanks
<jenda> you're welcome :)
<bac> jenda: thanks for the cloak
<jenda> it's kiko's fault really ;)
<statik> this fits in really well with the CCTV and RFID tag I'm wearing here in London this week ;
<statik> ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> if you have any complaints about the cloaks, I'll be happy to fix them - I might need approval from kiko for some actions, though.
<jenda> bigjools: you're set too
<bigjools> jenda: top, thanks
<jenda> bigjools: I'd recommend setting an email addy in case you forget your password.
<bigjools> that's in process right now :)
<jenda> :)
<bigjools> aaand done
<jenda> bigjools: you gotta tell your client to identify on join
<jenda> 12:23 -!- bigjools [n=ed@canonical/launchpad/bigjools]  has quit ["Konversation terminated!"] 
<jenda> 12:23 -!- bigjools [n=ed@82-71-93-254.dsl.in-addr.zen.co.uk]  has joined #launchpad
<bigjools> jenda, just setting that up too :)
<Spads> bigjools: most of the time you can put your nickserv password in as the freenode server password, and the server will pass it along to nickserv
<bigjools> spads: thanks
<Spads> that handles surprise reconnects quietly and gracefully
<bigjools> as you can see, I am an IRC guru
<jenda> Spads++
<Spads> jenda: oftc is the only network I've found that doesn't support this behavior.  It's saved me lots of window-closing from chatty nickserv scripts
<bigjools> hurrah
<jenda> bigjools: now the next step is to switch to irssi in a remote shell...
<bigjools> jenda, can you say that in English please? :)
<jenda> :)
<jenda> It was something along the lines of "Perhaps you should stick to Konversation for now"
<jenda> (says me, who has been using xchat till about a month ago :))
<bigjools> the only thing I miss from xchat is the nice red line across the channel if you tab away and back again
<jenda> I think I have a script that adds it to irssi (although it's a ---- line)
<Kmos> jenda: i use it already
<Kmos> hehe
<ddaa> Hello there.
<jenda> oi, ddaa - you are cloaked too. :)
<ddaa> Sorry I wasn't online yesterday. ADSL is out at home.
<ddaa> jenda: beg your pardon?
<jenda> ddaa [n=david@canonical/launchpad/ddaa]  has joined #launchpad
<ddaa> oh, cool!
<jenda> 
<Kmos> gaim in fesity will be renamed to pigdin ?
<Kmos> *feisty
<Fujitsu> Kmos: This is the wrong channel, but no, it won't be.
<ddaa> next time somebody asks about ubuntu or feisty here, I might just say "whut? Never heard of buntu"
<Kmos> :))
<ubotu> New bug: #37994 in rosetta "Centre/Left column overlap in IE6. CSS-y. Screenshot" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37994
<ubotu> New bug: #5169 in rosetta "Improvements on translation-subscriptions spec" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5169
<ubotu> New bug: #3617 in rosetta "Feature Request: go to "Programs you can translate" page by one click" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3617
<ubotu> New bug: #47302 in rosetta "Some strings becomes "fuzzy" some time after translation (dup-of: 102382)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47302
<ubotu> New bug: #105533 in launchpad "Support tracker needs upload attachment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105533
<BjornT> time for this week's non-au reviewer meeting
<BjornT> == Agenda ==
<BjornT> * Roll call * Next meeting * Queue status.
<BjornT> who's here?
<flacoste> me
<BjornT> salgado: ping
<salgado> me
<weiers> I think I made a mess on my first attempt of triaging a bug. I marked bug #99064 as a duplicate of bug #50559. They are strictly speaking the same bug, but the one was reported as a problem with a HP 1020 printer while the other was reported as a problem with HP 1018. How can I fix this?
<BjornT> == Next meeting ==
<ubotu> Malone bug 99064 in foo2zjs "foo2zjs does not work with  HP LaserJet 1018 (dup-of: 50559)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99064 - Assigned to Pascal De Vuyst (pascal-devuyst)
<ubotu> Malone bug 50559 in foo2zjs "hp laserjet 1020 doesn't work" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50559
<BjornT> next meeting will be 2007-04-18 at 1400 UTC
<BjornT> == Queue status ==
<BjornT> There are 7 open reviews, 5 over the 2 day service target. Easter holidays probably contributed that some branches haven't been reviewed already.
<BjornT> salgado: you have one branch in your queue that's a bit old.
<salgado> yeah, I'll review it today
<BjornT> cool
<salgado> I think I already reviewed it but it needs a second round
<matsubara> weiers: using the same form, leave the duplicate entry empty and click change.
<BjornT> == Other business ==
<BjornT> flacoste: how's it going with the doctest style guide?
<flacoste> BjornT: i started it yesterday, should have something for others to check later today
<weiers> aha, thanks matsubara, it worked. I'll do a little bit more thinking before I try again :-)
<flacoste> i also saw that there are a few wiki pages that needs updating
<flacoste> PageTests, LaunchpadHackingFAQ, SystemDocOrPageTests (or something like that)
<BjornT> flacoste: ok, cool.
<BjornT> that should be all, meeting ended.
<flacoste> thanks BjornT
<salgado> thanks BjornT 
<kiko> hey jenda 
<kiko> flacoste and BjornT, did your cloaks get set up?
<flacoste> kiko: cloaks? what's that?
<kiko> flacoste, it's a freenode thing.
<flacoste> kiko: ah ok, and what is it used for? and how should I know if it was set up?
<kiko> you see that my user has a /launchpad thing on it?
<kiko> and yours doesn't?
<BjornT> kiko: afaics, yes, can't you see it?
<kiko> BjornT, flacoste: it's set up, my xchat is bustage
<flacoste> kiko: whois flacoste shows n=francis@canonical/launchpad/flacoste
<jamesh> xchat knows that a person's hostname can't change while they stay connected
<jamesh> ubuntu is making Launchpad slow :(
<kiko> jamesh?
<jamesh> kiko: it feels slower, and the pending Ubuntu release seems a likely candidate for saturating the datacentre bandwidth
<ddaa> yeah I find launchpad slow today too
<jenda> kiko: yo
<kiko> yo jenda 
<jenda> kiko: flacoste and BjornT are set
<kiko> wanted to thank you for doing the work there
<kiko> much appreciated
<jenda> anytime :)
<ubotu> New bug: #105570 in launchpad-bazaar ""Launchpad could not mirror this branch" error overwhelms the branch page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105570
<jenda> kiko: what about the other canonical folks?
<dpm> carlos: many thanks for your e-mail regarding the problem importing the jokosher translation. I'll try the workaround later.
<dpm> I've made a mistake. I took gnome-mount from the gnome translation project and imported it into Rosetta. So far so good.
<dpm> The problem is, I uploaded the .po file as a "User upload" instead of "Published upload", which if I understand correctly, means that any upstream corrections in any of the imported translations will not replace the Rosetta ones on, let's say gnome 2.19.
<dpm> Is that right, and if so, is there a way I can change the "status" of the "user uploaded" translations to "published upload", or will I have from now on manually import all changes from upstream?
<kiko> jenda, you wanna set them up as well?
<jenda> I'd love to, but I need you to order me to :)
<kiko> jenda, problem is rounding up everybody in teams.
<jenda> kiko: indeed...
<jenda> kiko: but I'm sure the support team could be identified...?
<jenda> and perhaps the rest would be canonical/nick?
<kiko> jenda, yeah, we could do that.
<Spads> ah, that would be nice
<kiko> Spads, can you tell me the nicks of all the sysadmin team? I can pass that on to jenda to register
<Ng> ehh
<Ng> are we talking about freenode cloaks here?
<kiko> yes
<Ng> are they per-channel? there are other freenode channels I don't want to appear as representing canonical ;)
<jenda> Ng: they are pan-network
<Ng> in that case I am going to need to run a second irssi :/
<kiko> jeeesus
<jenda> Ng: can't irssi connect as two different identities?
<jenda> I'm quite sure it can.
<Ng> jenda: I'd been considering it anyway because of requests that we show our names in /whois - I didn't think irssi could do multiple sets of that
<Ng> but if it can then WIN :)
<Spads> Ng: I have different per-server realnames
<Spads> for example, here I go by my given name of "Lex"
* Spads massages his scalp
<Ng> Spads: ah cool.
<Ng> of course I'm going to have nick issues, but whatever ;)
<jenda> Ng: :)
<Ng> jenda: so yeah, feel free to go ahead and ruin my irc hostname ;)
<jenda> Ng: and what will it be?
<jenda> kiko?
<jenda> mrevell: cloak'd
<mrevell> jenda: you've cloaked me?
<kiko> yes jenda?
<jenda> yeppers
<mrevell> jenda: wooh, right, okay, ta :)
<jenda> kiko: what cloak shall Ng get?
<jenda> mrevell: np :)
<Ng>  /sysadmin/ I guess :)
<Spads> I'm happy with sysadmin
<carlos> dpm: just upload it again as published
<carlos> dpm: and it will be fixed
<jenda> Ng: elmo tells me you don't want it, so I'll switch it off, ok?
<Ng> jenda: I would certainly prefer not to have it, thanks
<jenda> ok
<Ng> sorry for the confusion, I thought this was being mandated and so grudgingly agreed
<jenda> no problem on my side
<jenda> Znarl, Spads - I've been told to switch your cloaks back off - but I didn't look what they were before (or, rather, don't remember). Would you like no-cloak, unaffiliated or some other group cloaks?
<Spads> jenda: if you have a generic unaffiliated cloak, I would appreciate that greatly
<jenda> done
<Spads> many thanks
<jenda> np
<jenda> I'm sorry for the confusion - I might've been a little too quick on the trigger.
<Ng> fwiw, #canonical-sysadmin is probably a good place for such things to be raised
<Spads> jenda: I think many of us were.  No harm done in the end, and this unaffiliated is an improvement on what I had before.
<jenda> :)
<dpm> carlos: oh ok, good to know. Thanks again.
<Znarl> jenda : No cloak for me, thanks.
<jenda> Znarl: not even unaffiliated/znarl?
<Znarl> jenda : None, I'm proud of my hostname.
<jenda> OK :)
<jenda> Znarl: sorry for the trouble
<jenda> nice hostname ;)
<Znarl> jenda : No problem.
<salgado> cprov, tem futebol hoje no salesianos heim! 18:45
<cprov> salgado: great ! I'll be there.
<Kmos> http://www.tux500.com -> funny
<piedoggie> launchpad seems *really* slow today.  is it me or launchpad?
<kiko> I'm not sure, but DNS is really slow for us here
<piedoggie> comcast has a router with 70+ percent packet loss between me and the world
<crimsun> there are probably quite a few people rsyncing RC-candidate ISOs
<crimsun> that doesn't explain such a massive slowdown, though
<piedoggie> maybe it does
<piedoggie> for a grin mtr to harvee.org
<piedoggie> look at the losses on 68.86.90.69
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: ouch, that's nearly 50%
<piedoggie> although I need to figure whi my firewall has 3-10%loss
<piedoggie> probably a flakey isa card from the bottom of the dustbin
<piedoggie> I need to walk away from the kbd for 40 min.  my s/r headset needs to recharge.  hands are a burning
<elakug> hey. is anybody else experiencing HUGE lag times on launchpad, particularly bugs.launchpad? i can ping it fine, but pages take forever to load.
<crimsun> yes, many (if not all) of us are.
<elakug> who hosts the server? can we contact them?
<Kmos> elakug: #canonical-sysadmin
<elakug> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #105690 in soyuz "Developers should be able to view binary publishing history" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105690
#launchpad 2007-04-12
<jthomas> hello and launchpad devs here?  i wanna help improve it!
<radix> jthomas:  I once met a launchpad developer
<radix> jthomas: maybe even a couple
<jthomas> lol
<jthomas> well i hope someone reads this later, so I'll say it:  When at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs there is a search field in the top right corner.  I am there to report bugs.  If i use that search field it starts bringing up projects and other stuff on Launchpad, all of which have nothing to do with the bug that I am trying to report.  My suggestion is to make it more difficult to bounce all around the Launchpad site and just try to jail me
<jthomas> into the reason I came to that link: to report Bugs on Ubuntu, not elsewhere or other products or projects.  Thanks!
<jthomas> radix: have a good one mate!
<radix> seeya
<jml> Good morning
<tj9991> are there any similar websites like launchpad, as far as translation goes?
<poolie> mpt: ping?
<mpt> (poolie: In case I'm not here right now, tell me about what you want, and I'll reply when I'm available.)
<mpt> Gooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<mpt> hi poolie 
<mpt> and ajmitch :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #105741 in malone "give suggestions when marking bugs as duplicates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105741
<poolie> mpt: is there any way at present to get a list of bug tags?
<poolie> it used to be on the bugs home page but it's gone... :(
<mpt> poolie, there are hundreds of projects using Launchpad for bug tracking. You want the tags used by all of them?
<mpt> Or just the ones used by, say, Bazaar?
<poolie> just the ones used by bazaar
<poolie> igc points out it's in a default-hidden pornlet on the bug listing page
<poolie> t'would be nice if that were open by default, and also present on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr
<mpt> fair enough, please report a bug on the latter
<mpt> the former is already reported
<mpt> (in a general "some should be open by default" form, not a specific "bug tags should be open by default" form)
<jml> poolie: want to do a catch up call today?
<poolie> spiv: ^^^ mpt's comments
<spiv> mpt: I filed 105743 a little while ago.
<ubotu> New bug: #105743 in launchpad "Cannot find the list of bug tags used by a project" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105743
<spiv> Ta-da.
<poolie> spiv, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #105748 in malone "Xubuntu manual paticion version 20070411 in NTFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105748
<poolie> mpt: hi, i liked your post about lp search
<ubotu> New bug: #105749 in launchpad-bazaar "Help for project Code page is far too long" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105749
<mpt> thanks
<rpereira> Does someone know which part of Launchpad is GPL and which part it isn't?
<Fujitsu> None and all, I believe.
<Fujitsu> Well, there's the SVN and CVS importer stuff that's GPL, I think.
<rpereira> On http://ubuntu-rocks.org/, Joey Stanford did an presentation about Launchpad and said that: Some parts of Launchpad have been released under the GPL.
<Fujitsu> That's what the LP FAQ says.
* jml -> lunch
<rpereira> Nothing.... :-)
<rpereira> I will give a lecture tomorrow about Launchpad and some time ago someone asked me about this GPL info on LP.
<rpereira> And I don't know the answer yet. :-)
<poolie> mpt, re search, maybe you could look at the strings people have submitted and try to work out what they thought they are searching for?
<poolie> also, personally i only ever want local search
<poolie> also, i suspect good global search may be hard to get right - to give the right weighting to all the things that might match
<mpt> rpereira, https://launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs
<Fujitsu> mpt: That's the one.
<poolie> therefore working useful search may be better
<poolie> and finally you can do radiobuttons without needing to show them on the main page - just do the first search as local, then let people change the button and search again if they want
<mpt> indeed
<poolie> and finally^2, the best global search at the moment is probably just googling launchpad.net
<mpt> Yeah, I use Google on launchpad sometimes
<mpt> but it doesn't find (for example) private bug reports
<mpt> or (often) bugs reported less than a week ago
<poolie> but neither does our global search afaik
<mpt> Really? I don't see why not
<mpt> if you're logged in
<rpereira> mpt: you the man! :) I used google but i didn't got a good answer. My search on google returned every GPL project on launchpad. :)
<rpereira> s/got/get
<poolie> mpt, ironically there is no global search on the homepage :)
<poolie> mpt: if i use the search box at the moment it only searches projects 
<mpt> rpereira, we also contribute back to various other Free Software components that we use
<ubotu> New bug: #105751 in malone "When you do Manual partition  open the thunar with the hard drive and you lose the install windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105751
<mpt> poolie, there's no global search on *any* page.
<mpt> That's the problem.
<mpt> Oh, by "our global search" I thought you meant the search form on https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<poolie> anyhow fwiw i'd be happy if the search form on bugs/bzr just searched bzr bugs
<mpt> I'm not suggesting that change at all
* mpt gets the horrible feeling that his mailing list message was extremely unclear
<poolie> no, it was clear
<poolie> basically all i'm saying is that although i agree with your first sentence that having a global search function is important
<poolie> a- google provides an adequate global search
<poolie> (though obviously lacking integration)
<poolie> and 
<poolie> b- personally i think better local search is much much more important
<mpt> ah, ok
<mpt> Yeah, it annoys me when I fall into one of the current search's potholes
<mpt> e.g. I know an exact phrase used in the summary of a bug I'm thinking of, but most of the words in that phrase are stop-words
<mpt> or I want to search for bugs mentioning the word "upstream"
* Fujitsu learnt a year ago that LP's search was a Bad Thing, and should be avoided.
<mpt> or I want to search for anything involving punctuation
<Joe_CoT> is there a way to edit a spec on launchpad? I found a blueprint with an interesting idea, but it's old and needs a lot of work
<Joe_CoT> so i'm not entirely sure what i'm supposed to do in such a case. Creating another one on the same topic doesn't sound like it's the answer
<mpt> Joe_CoT, which blueprint in particular?
<Joe_CoT> mpt: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/games-via-apt-torrent
<Joe_CoT> i think apt-torrent integration is a good idea. it'll definately help as Ubuntu grows
<Joe_CoT> I also think it's necessary in order to add good games to Ubuntu without killing the repos
<Joe_CoT> but the tangent on integrating wine stuff loses me
<mpt> Joe_CoT, the way to do this is
<mpt> (1) Create a specification for this on wiki.ubuntu.com
<mpt> A good place to start would be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptTorrentGameInstallation?action=edit&template=SpecTemplate
<Joe_CoT> ok
<mpt> (2) at the bottom of the blueprint page, click "Set the URL for this specification", and enter the URL of the wiki.ubuntu.com page you created
<Joe_CoT> "don't have permission"
<mpt> ah, that's bad
<mpt> that's a bug in Launchpad
<Joe_CoT> ah, well then
<mpt> So, you'll need to talk to Mangar (who registered the blueprint)
<mpt> his/her e-mail address is on https://launchpad.net/~mycrapaccount
<lifeless> I'll correct that
<Joe_CoT> ... his email is "mycrapaccount@hotmail.com". Could that possibly mean it's an account he doesn't check?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> he has to have used it to make it active in lp
<mpt> He/she must have checked it at least once, to confirm it
<lifeless> doesn't mean he still reads it
<lifeless> anyhow
<lifeless> I've set https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptTorrentGameInstallation as the url
<Joe_CoT> okay, thanks. I'll start writing it up
<Joe_CoT> bah. looking into it, there are way too many blueprints regarding using apt-torrent.
<jml> back
<ubotu> New bug: #105759 in blueprint ""Set the URL for this specification" is visible even if forbidden" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105759
<infinite> join 3launchpad
<infinite> join #launchpad
<infinite> aw crap
<infinite> so anybody here knows how to cancel my account on launch pad ?
<infinite> guys ?
<Hobbsee> !patience | infinite 
<ubotu> infinite: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<infinite> i realize that, sorry i suck at IRC
<infinite> i wasn't even sure i'm in the channel or not ..
<Hobbsee> you are, and you're looking for someone who works on LP
<Joe_CoT> inifinite: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/2773
<ubotu> Malone bug 2773 in launchpad "Let someone delete/remove/close their account" [High,Confirmed]  
<infinite> so i wasn't blind not finding an opt-out option
<Hobbsee> correct
<Joe_CoT> The current method seems to be to put in a support ticket asking for your removal. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addticket
<infinite> so that's where the launchpad support system/ticket thinggy is ! (i was blind there!)
<infinite> figures! part of the system it self :P
<Joe_CoT> well, launchpad is the central hub for bugs and support, so a support request to be removed from launchpad would also be made on launchpad.
<infinite> yep that makes prefect sense 
<infinite> thanks guys
<Joe_CoT> np
<infinite> launchpad is cool and great, but i found that it's still too early to depend on it completely 
<infinite> maybe later in the future i will come back 
<Fujitsu> Why are you deleting your account?
<infinite> i was sold with the idea and the presentation
<infinite> but i didn't find all the features i expected/wanted
<infinite> i decided to go with a self hosted solution instead 
<infinite> like TRAC (yes i know it's not that great)
<infinite> but its the next best thing
<Joe_CoT> what features were expected but missing?
* mpt puts on some red-tinted glasses and reads https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> reviews-ping
<jamesh> thanks.  I've got one open in my editor
<lifeless> cool.
<lifeless> 'nuff said.
<carlos> morning
<seb128> carlos: here?
<carlos> seb128: yes
<seb128> carlos: what is required to get new templates imported to launchpad? do you need to validate them if they come from a package update?
<carlos> if it's an update for something already imported
<carlos> no, it's done automatically
<carlos> but we had a small problem with the queue yesterday
<seb128> k
<carlos> so it may be delayed
<seb128> because I uploaded a new network-manager yesterday
<seb128> and the template is still outdated on launchpad
<seb128> can you have a look?
<toodles> Hi all. I'm getting a proxy error on launchpad. Was just wondering if I should report a bug? See: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~smspie-devel/smspie/devel
<carlos> it should be fixed today (or at least with a workaround)
<seb128> cool
<seb128> I'll likely fix other packages
<carlos> seb128: it's already approved, I saw it this morning
<carlos> just waiting to be imported
<seb128> would be nice to have a list of packages which don't ship a .pot
<seb128> I noticed network-manager and it was not listed by you the other day
<carlos> well, as we inherit from Edgy, we already had a .pot file imported, but an old one...
<carlos> seb128: but yes, that's easily detectable
<carlos> seb128: could you file a bug and I will see how to cook something for you?  ;-)
<seb128> could you make a list today so we can try to fix them?
<spiv> toodles: there's a bug about that
<spiv> toodles: the first time a branch is viewed in codebrowse it often times out while it generates some caches.
<seb128> carlos: well, 7.04 is next week, it's late to start a bug filing game :p
<toodles> spiv, cool thanks. I just tried it again. Seems to be working now anyway.
<spiv> toodles: after that it seems to be fine.
<toodles> spiv, nice one :-)
<carlos> seb128: I could provide a list of templates that were not updated since long time ago
<spiv> toodles: happy code browsing :)
<toodles> spiv, thanks!!
<carlos> seb128: well, that means we get it done for next release cycle
<seb128> carlos: would be useful, can you make that long ago being a month? ;)
<seb128> so we know which GNOME packages are to update
<carlos> seb128: I will do both
<seb128> carlos: thank you
<carlos> one for the ones not updated after we open Feisty
<carlos> and the other for the ones not updated since last month
<seb128> carlos: you rock!
<carlos> seb128: No, I would rock if you don't need to ask for those things ;-)
<seb128> ;)
<travlr> QUESTION: I'm trying to find information on how to link our external bug tracker (Trac) with malone and import it's data.
<carlos> travlr: hi
<carlos> travlr: Do you want to use malone and stop using Trac? or just link Malone with your Trac?
<travlr> carlos: Hi carlos, at this time we'd like just link with the external site.
<kiko-afk> travlr, what do you mean by "import its data"?
<travlr> kiko: import existing active tickets, etc into launchpad. Is that possible?
<kiko-afk> travlr, we don't currently have a trac importer, but we could. I'm more interested in your use case -- why would you want to do that? to evaluate launchpad?
<travlr> kiko: Well we're kind of excited by launchpad's unifying potential, and I'm just now trying to activate as much functionality as possible. 
<travlr> kiko: We're (PyTables) recently registered.
<kiko-afk> travlr, yeah, I see.
<kiko-afk> well, one project for this cycle is on-demand bug importers
<kiko-afk> so we'll have something you can use soon
<kiko-afk> anyway, afk, bbiab
<travlr> kiko: Sorry not up on irc jargon: bbiab?
<Spads> travlr: "be back in a bit"
<travlr> Spads: Right...
<travlr> kiko: (so we'll have something you can use soon)... Thanks for your help. Lookin' forward to using launchpad!
<ubotu> New bug: #105845 in launchpad "More graceful failure notification for launchpad needed?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105845
<cprov> morning, guys
<mpt> Hi Celso
<cprov> mpt: hi there, how are you doing ?
<mpt> cprov, good, just fixed a bug
<cprov> mpt: btw, i'm owning some ui to you, #87281 & #105690
<mpt> owning?
<cprov> mpt: can you give me your opinion about the last one ? that page is really broken.
<mpt> bug 87281
<ubotu> Malone bug 87281 in soyuz "Build page is a mess in the 1.0 layout" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87281 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<mpt> bug 105690
<ubotu> Malone bug 105690 in soyuz "Developers should be able to view binary publishing history" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105690
<cprov> mpt: I said I would find some time to work on it ... but not yet :(
<mpt> Ah, so all the data is already there
<mpt> it just needs to be presented in a table or something
<mpt> ok, that's fairly easy
<cprov> mpt: you may want to change the way we present each binary pub history to something similar to the source pub history. Yes, tables.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> btw, the location bar is probably going too deep on those pages
<mpt> because it's making all the tabs except "Overview" disabled
<mpt> hmmm, maybe not
<mpt> confusion vs. usefulness, usefulness vs. confusion
<cprov> mpt: I'm more than happy to apply anything you suggest. People don't really use those pages yet, they are still very hard to reach.
<ubotu> New bug: #105855 in rosetta "Finish gettext-po bindings and use that parser for imports" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105855
<jwendell> Hi matsubara 
<matsubara> hello jwendell 
<jwendell> matsubara, can i own tsclient product on LP?
<matsubara> jwendell: sure, your LP Id is wendell, right?
<jwendell> matsubara, right
<matsubara> jwendell: done
<jwendell> matsubara, thanks!
<carlos> seb128: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileboR0hk.html
<carlos> seb128: well, change 'Templates' with 'SourcePackageName'
<seb128> carlos: thank you
<seb128> if the template has not changed it's not imported again, right?
<carlos> seb128: right
<carlos> maybe we updated the .po files, but the .pot file was not touched
<carlos> seb128: indeed, network manager is detect with this kind of queries...
<carlos> seb128: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file8lhiC8.html
<carlos> seb128: that's the list of packages that have .pot files that were not updated since Feisty was open for translations
<carlos> seb128: which means, either we miss a .pot file (like network-manager) or Feisty packages doesn't have those translations anymore or got renamed (although we don't have any pending .pot file to be approved)
<seb128> carlos: cool
<seb128> carlos: do you know how long the import will take? network-manager is still not update since yesterday evening :/
<carlos> I unblocked the queue (again) an hour ago
<carlos> so it should happen in next 4-5 hours
<seb128> ok
<carlos> I will do some reviews to get everything approved in time
* seb128 hugs carlos
<carlos> in fact, I'm going to approve the .pot file manually so it's imported as soon as possible
<stub> carlos: I see the 1 hour timeout was still not enough.
<carlos> stub: yeah, you can revert that change
<carlos> we blocked that entry and will fix the issue
<carlos> stub: it took 2 hours and 10 minutes on carbon
<carlos> just to parse the file
<carlos> so no DB commands are sent until that process finish
<stub> carlos: I can extend the limit to 4 hours if it will help with the feisty release - we can survive with that much (but not for more than a day)
<stub> But if you have enough time to fix it properly, that would be best.
<carlos> stub: I will know once we talk with kiko
<carlos> stub: anyway, I don't want to import that file until tomorrow
<carlos> so language pack imports are not delayed
<ubotu> New bug: #105869 in launchpad-bazaar "Broken subscription code path in BranchView lead to oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105869
<carlos> stub: is there anyone that could do DBA tasks while you are not around?
<carlos> I think we got someone to help you there, but I'm not sure whether he's able to do this kind of things
<stub> carlos: robert, elmo, tom and other admins have permissions, but it depends if they are confident doing what you ask.
<carlos> yeah, that's why I'm asking about a DBA back
<carlos> backup
<carlos> stub: we are testing an script that we will need to execute in production as soon as possible (after today's midnight)
<stub> What needs to be done tomorrow? I should be around tomorrow until your morning
<carlos> so we would need also someone to run it once we validate it in carbon later today
<carlos> oh, really?
<carlos> ok, then I will mail you the details
<carlos> stub: thanks
<stub> I can run it in about 15 hours
<stub> (with a hangover)
<carlos> stub: well, I will give you all steps you need to do quite clear so you don't need to think too much
<carlos> :-)
<stub> Are you at UTC or UTC+1?
<carlos> stub: although maybe, you could take a look to the code now: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/danilo/launchpad/oo-template-migration/full-diff
<carlos> stub: UTC + 2
<carlos> it could be executed after 23:00 UTC 
<carlos> once the db mirror proces starts
<stub> I expect to be partying with a water pistol and a bottle of tequila at around 10am your time tomorrow. So try to get me earlier :)
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> ok
<danilos> stub: try a bottle of water and tequila pistol :P
<carlos> Will do, don't worry
<carlos> stub: thank you for your help
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> cheers
<fabbione> dear LP guys.. please make LP faster. kthxbye
<stub> What are the changes to security.cfg for?
<fabbione> it's becoming almost unuseable
<Mase> fabbione: yeh i agree
<Mase> i am considering putting a project up
<Mase> it looks fantastic but it's very very slow
<Mase> is it just b/c its using https ?
<fabbione> Mase: it's a problem that did show up only recently so no
<fabbione> nothing to do with https
<Mase> oh ok
<Mase> fair enough
<Mase> i will await it's resolution before judging it :)
<fabbione> Mase: it was very fast up to a few days back...
<Mase> cool
<Mase> what is bazaar like to use ?
<Mase> any issues ? I've  come to trust svn quite heavily
<Mase> and so moving to another vc system is quite daunting
<danilos> stub: leftovers from when I used rosettaadmin user, removed in latest revision (not yet pushed)
<stub> bzr is rock solid I find
<danilos> stub: the same is true for pomsgset.copyTo which is removed
<Mase> stub how does it deal with binary files ? and larger files ?
<ddaa> stub: it does deal with them
<ddaa> this is not an area that has had a lot of attention, so it might not perform very well, but it sure does work
<ddaa> Mase: ^ that was for you, not stub
<stub> I haven't played with files more than 20  or 30 kb in a tree, so you might want to run some tests.
<Mase> thanks. For the immediate future binary and large files aren't an issue
<Mase> but i was more asking out of curiousity
<Mase> curiosity*
<ddaa> out of experience, I can tell you that bzr is really nice (and it's not only because I work here)
<ddaa> there are some intrinsic differences compared to svn, but it's designed to support workflows very close to svn usage
<ddaa> and the UI should be no problem to learn for a svn user
<Mase> any good books/ docs. I really quite like the idea of launchpad. Esp since one of the projects will be based on ubuntu
<Mase> well at this stage it looks likely
<ddaa> unless to you have very high requirements for performance or GUI support, bzr is best all around solution
<ddaa> Mase: sabdfl wrote a Launchpad guide that's not bad, not sure where it is though...
<ddaa> mrevell: do you know?
<mrevell> ddaa: Yep, just a sec
<Mase> well ...i like the idea that i have a gui. I have a nice integrated environment with kdevelop/kdesvn....however i've only used it once ,then went back to CLI :)
<mrevell> Mase: https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/
<ddaa> Mase: honestly, svn beats the shit ouf the competition on GUI support and environment integration.
<Mase> mrevell: cheers.  Noticed your running in your local election. I wish you luck :)
<mrevell> Mase: Oh, thanks :)
<Mase> ddaa: yeh like i said, i only actually used it once. CLI was more efficient . So not having a gui means little :)
<ddaa> Mase: for reference, the primary design goal of bzr is "be a joy to use"
<Fujitsu> ddaa: And it does that very well :)
<Mase> ddaa: really. Sounds promising. 
<ddaa> compared to svn which was more something like "be mostly like cvs, unless less broken"
<Mase> i quite like svn...only that yeh launchpad doesn't use it, so using launchpad would be my incentive to change.
<ddaa> svn does have some good things for it
<ddaa> but centralized version control is so 20th century :)
<Mase> i like the idea of offline commits. 
<Mase> with bzr
<Mase> but i guess merging is somewhat scary with svn
<ddaa> DVCS generally has a lot of advantages, offline commit is just the most obvious one
<Mase> how do you deal with tagging in bzr ?
<ddaa> there's some basic tagging support introduced in the very last released
<ddaa> tags are not versioned, and associated to branches... frankly I have never used it or felt the need for it, so I may not be the best person to explain.
<Mase> ok. cool. what about "hooks"
<ddaa> but you can also use svn's approach to tagging, and use branches...
<Mase> oh yeh
<Fujitsu> Isn't a tag just a name assigned to a revision?
<Mase> nah its pretty much a branch
<Mase> just called something else :)
<ddaa> hooks: bzr is very extensible, but the nature of distributed version control and the support for dumb servers make it hard to support hooks use cases for svn-like workflows.
<Fujitsu> I meant in bzr.
<ddaa> Fujitsu: yes, there's an actual "tag feature" now, but as I said I'm not familiar with it.
<ddaa> I find that branches are enough for my needs.
<Mase> ddaa: yeh i see your point. Basically , since some of the project is in xml, what I would like to do is make it so people can't "commit" broken xml. (i.e that doesn't conform to dtd/ relaxNg) etc..
<ddaa> Mase: about hooks, you'd need to be more specific about the use case to get a more useful answer.
<Mase> ^ see above :)
<Mase> if i actually get around to that, who knows...maybe when it's released someone will :)
<ddaa> Mase: there are various ways to do it. You can write a plugin that does the check on pre-commit on users
<Mase> ddaa: osm
<Mase> oops
<Mase> yeh that is basically all the hook does at the moment
<Mase> just doesn't actually "validate"
<ddaa> Mase: but if you want to ensure consistency on the mainline, and allow multiple people to commit to it, you need to use a robot to act as a gatekeeper.
<ddaa> That's a consequence of the dumb-server protocol
<Mase> ddaa: prolly need to play with it a bit now i guess. 
<Mase> as i didn't really understand the significance of the mainline :)
<ddaa> there's an smart server is active development that will make it possible to do this sort of checks more transparently on remote commit.
<Mase> sounds pretty promising. I'll give it ago on the weekend i think.
<ddaa> Mase: well... mainline is what you would call "the branch" in svn.
<ddaa> Where a bzr branch is closer in purpose to a svn checkout.
<Mase> oh i see
<ddaa> The advantage of DVCS come largely from the fact that people work on real branches at home instead of just on a checkout.
<ddaa> Though bzr _does_ support the svn approach.
<statik> me
<popey> erk
<popey> connection timeout on launchpad
<Mase> ddaa: ok..so say i "checkout" a tree from the mainline for my home workstation..and do my local commits....but i have a laptop..which i also want to take with me, can i then "check out" my home version ? 
<Mase> hack away..and commit back to my home version
<Mase> then merge that back in with the mainline later ?
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's...
<SteveA> Launchpad Development Meeting
<ddaa> Mase: pretty much, but 1. better ask on #bzr 2. there's a meeting now and here
<SteveA> for the next 45 minutes, we'll be coordinating and reporting status on Launchpad development
<SteveA> who's here today?
<Rinchen> me from sunny and warm London
<bigjools> here
<matsubara> me
<sinzui> me
<mpt> me
<allenap> me
<Mase> ddaa: ok cool. I'll go. THanks for your help
<bac> me
<cprov> me
<barry> me
<mthaddon> me
<ddaa> here
<ddaa> <spiv> not here ;)
<ddaa> <jml> not here
<jtv> me
<statik> me
<BjornT> me
<danilos> me
<kiko> me
<mrevell> me
<ddaa> thumper is in London and did not send me any stuff for this meeting.
<salgado> me
<carlos> me
<jamesh> me
<flacoste> me
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report (Joey - [wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Three sentences 
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> Next meeting: same time next week
<SteveA> anyone plan to be absent around then?
<carlos> I will be on public holiday
<SteveA> thanks carlos
<carlos> and I will not have network connection
<kiko> I'll be here
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Rinchen] : Welcome to the Launchpad 1.0 public beta | Next user meeting: Wed 11 April 2007, 20.00UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 19 Apr 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> that's fine
<ddaa> will be on a sprint with thumper
<SteveA> thanks joey
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA> no actions
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<mpt> (Please say either "up to date" or "not up to date")
<SteveA> I'm on a sprint, but I kinda suck with them anyway
<mrevell> up to date
<mthaddon> up to date
<allenap> up to date
<matsubara> up to date
<carlos> up to date
<statik> on a sprint
<mpt> up to date
<jtv> up to date
<barry> up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<sinzui> up to date
<bac> on sprint
<kiko> I am a disaster
<jamesh> not up to date
<cprov> not up to date (started again yesterday)
<flacoste> up to date
<danilos> sent this weeks and last weeks today, still missing some before that
<salgado> not up to date (though I'll be in a minute when I send yesterday's)
<ddaa> <spiv> up to date
<ddaa> jml was slack
<ddaa> up to date
<ddaa> <jml> not up to date
<bigjools> up to date
<SteveA> == People who were lax with activity reporting last week ==
<SteveA> Not up to date:
<SteveA>  * jml (via ddaa)
<SteveA>  * kiko: "I totally slacked this week, gross"
<SteveA>  * matsubara
<SteveA>  * statik
<SteveA>  * SteveA
<SteveA> No answer:
<SteveA>  * bigjools
<SteveA>  * mrevell
<SteveA>  * Rinchen
<SteveA> Alternatively phrased up-to-date answer:
<bigjools> I answered!
<SteveA>  * barry
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> not sure what the last thing means ;-)
<mrevell> I answered too, I was up to date
<kiko> so I'm not going to pledge to do reports this week because I am really freaking out at my workload, but I am working on sorting that out.
<stub> me, up to date
<barry> SteveA: it means i was up to date but didn't say "up to date"
<SteveA> mpt: any comments on the recording of activity stuff?
<dungodung> is LP down?
<mpt> SteveA, I have no idea what "alternatively-phrased" means, I didn't put that there
<mpt> Other than that, no comments
<mpt> (oh, well now I know what it means)
<SteveA> mpt: well, bigjools and mrevell both said they answered last week
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> yet they appear as "no answer" in that section of the MeetingAgenda page
<barry> mpt: i probably said something stupid like "i am presently current with my status emails", or maybe i just set "me"
<popey> dungodung: no, there is a meeting on here at the moment
<mpt> well there were a couple of extra "me"s
<barry> s/set/said/
<mpt> When you say "me" I don't know whether you're up to date, not up to date, or just really slow for the roll call.
<mrevell> dungodung: I can access it. Let's PM
<ddaa> me
<dungodung> popey: I mean, launchpad.net won't open for me.. sorry if I'm interrupting
<barry> mpt: i know that now :)
<carlos> dungodung: it works for me but it's being slow
<SteveA> ok, so everyone should be clear when answering next week
<danilos> dungodung: we'll get to it (probably even during the meeting)
<dungodung> :)
<barry> SteveA: this week too!
<SteveA> clearly mrevell and bigjools answered meaning "up to date"
<SteveA> last week, but actually said something like "me"
<mrevell> I'll use "up to date" in future.
<mpt> I will update the notes accordingly.
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 103364
<ubotu> Malone bug 103364 in malone "Global filebug form crashes if you first choose a distribution and later a project." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103364
<matsubara> BjornT: is that a good one for Gavin?
<bigjools> I'll say up to date also (sorry I have massive lag on IRC right now)
<BjornT> matsubara: could be. i'll have a quick look at it first.
<matsubara> BjornT: please assign it to him if you think it's ok.
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done here.
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<SteveA>  * Bug report (Joey - [wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<Rinchen> Bug #30602 - kiko - 2006-02-06 - Rosetta, Critical, in progress - Lots of OOPSes. kiko, where are you with this?
<ubotu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<Rinchen> Bug #46982 - danilo - 2006-05-27 - Rosetta, Critical, not started - Infrastructure issues - Blocked on Firefox import. Carlos had to delay working on this to accomplish the 1.0 roll-out. danilo and carlos, how is this progressing?
<Rinchen> Bug #52707, 2006-07-11, cprov, Soyuz, Critical, in progress - cprov, status?
<kiko> Rinchen, I have made zero progress over it last week
<carlos> Rinchen: I resumed my work this week
<Rinchen> kiko, carlos - thanks
<ubotu> Malone bug 52707 in soyuz "please propagate -security uploads to -updates" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52707 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<ubotu> Malone bug 2006 in launchpad "Deactivated memberships should be hidden" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2006 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<carlos> Rinchen: need to test exports and fix a small bug with import, finish a migration to the new 2.0 xpi format and it should be done
<cprov> Rinchen: NativeSourceSync (NSS),  working on it
<Rinchen> Bug #86171 (Private) - spiv - 2007-02-18 - Critical, in progress    - ddaa, do you have any data on this one?
<nixternal> all I want to be able to do is download my last translation file before the end of life as we know it
<ddaa> <spiv> bug 86171 recurred, because a rollout undid the workaround applied to production.
<ddaa> <spiv> stub has now committed the workaround to rocketfuel to prevent that happening again.
<ddaa> <spiv> I've downgraded the bug to High; the workaround is perfectly reliable, 
<ddaa> <spiv> and I've been too busy with bzr work to get time for this bug.
<Rinchen> cprov, thanks...  carlos, thanks
<Rinchen> ddaa, thanks
<Rinchen> Bug #90384 (Private) - jamesh - 2007-03-07 - Critical, not started - jamesh, I know you have a lot on your plate currently. When do you estimate you can fit this in?
<Rinchen> Bug #92484 - jml - 2007-03-15 - BZR Integration, Critical, in review and progressing well. PQM hackery needed. ddaa, any updates from jml?
<ubotu> Bug 86171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/86171 is private
<ubotu> Bug 86171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/86171 is private
<ddaa> <jml> mthaddon says he'll land the branches tomorrow (or maybe it's
<ddaa> today -- timezones are confusing).
<cprov> Rinchen: I'd say good progress. I wonder if we can request FiF review for it. Any reviewer available for it ? 
<Rinchen> Bug #102382 & Bug #102449, first reported on 2007-04-03, carlos, Rosetta, Critical, not started. Fix still in needs-review. carlos, I believe this is simply waiting on a review to be scheduled, correct?
<ubotu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<carlos> Rinchen: salgado is doing that review for me
<ubotu> Malone bug 92484 in launchpad-bazaar "Support for Branch Format 6" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92484 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<ddaa> Rinchen: so it's on mthaddon, because it needs simultaneous commit on launchpad, bzr and cscvs.
<Rinchen> cprov,  I don't see any issues with that if you can find one.
<mthaddon> ddaa for jml: will be trying that today (my time)
<Rinchen> Carlos, thanks.
<ubotu> Malone bug 102382 in rosetta "Translations are getting marked as "needing review" on each upload, preventing complete translation of Ubuntu for the release" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102382 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<ubotu> Malone bug 102449 in rosetta "upstream translations doesn't update rosetta ones when it should" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102449 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Rinchen> Bug #44 - danilo - 2005-01-10 - Rosetta, High, not started - Was blocked until about 6 March. danilo, where is this in your work queue?
<jamesh> Rinchen: still haven't gotten round to that one.
<Rinchen> Bug #112 - Unassigned - 2005-01-31 - Rosetta, High, confirmed - Promoted to high priority last September. Needs to be assigned. jtv, can you look into scheduling this
<danilos> Rinchen: it's in progress, nothing sensible out yet, mostly some DB architecting
<ubotu> Malone bug 112 in rosetta "Search for packages per language" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112
<cprov> kiko: maybe you want to review that one ? at least the basic directions ?
<Rinchen> jamesh, do you have an estimated start date?  or rough estimate?
<jtv> Rinchen: okay, I could use some more bugs
<danilos> Rinchen: before I start on actual code, I'll ask for stub's review, but not yet there
<Rinchen> danilos, ok, thanks
<Rinchen> jtv, ok, get with me offline if you need some suggestions :-) 
<stub> iirc jamesh has been told to give top priority to ORM updates
<kiko> cprov, the source syncing one?
<jamesh> Rinchen: not really.  I am not sure it belongs on the critical list too.
<cprov> kiko: yes, my `package-sync` branch
<Rinchen> jamesh, ok. Can you take a few and make that determination....reduce severity if necessary? Thanks...
<Rinchen> SteveA, done, thanks.
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<kiko> cprov, I will look at it as soon as you've landed nascentupload-cataclysm
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> no new proposed bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<_Neil> Hey guys, is it just me or are there issues with launchpad? :) Just thought I'd check
<cprov> kiko: uhm, ok. I'm waiting flacoste review comments. (/action hides)
<stub> Production is apparently running slowly for people, but I can't see any load increases on stuff I have access to - load everwhere seems pretty much normal. Maybe Tom can try increasing the workere threads per instance to see if it helps.
<stub> beta branch is active as per email to the mailing list.
<stub> staging has been handed over to Tom. Staging database has been moved back to asuka.
<stub> carbon, jubany's hot spare, is being appropriated by elmo for two weeks starting feisty release. This should not affect language packs, as these need to be generated *before* feisty release. I don't know if it will affect beta.
<stub> SteveA: please say 'stub' so I beep
<mpt> _Neil, it's not just you, Top Men are investigating
<kiko> stub, it's /really/ slow and we need to find out why.
<kiko> everybody has noticed
<SteveA> stub: it's an apache issue
<SteveA> kiko: I think it's an apache issue
<kiko> yeah, I agree with SteveA 
<kiko> either apache or pound (I'm not familiar with how that is set up)
<_Neil> mpt: ty
<jtv> SteveA: Apache hitting process limit?
<SteveA> I'm goingn to talk with elmo now
<SteveA> joey will continue running the meeting
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
<jamesh> stub: could the slowness be related to bandwidth saturation?
<danilos> thanks SteveA
<danilos> Rinchen? ;)
<mthaddon> localhost lookups to the app servers seem fine, so it should be either apache or pound
<salgado> jamesh, probably not since it's slow even from inside the DC
<Rinchen> any more on production before we move on?
<Rinchen> 3
<stub> jamesh: I have no idea. I only have a limited view on the situation.
<Rinchen> 2
<ddaa> SteveA.fork().exec(Rinchen)
<Rinchen> 1
<Rinchen> Sysadmin requests
<Rinchen> anything anyone has that's urgent?
<Rinchen> 5
<Rinchen> 4
<mrevell> the blog has been sorted -- woogoo :)
<Rinchen> 3
<Rinchen> 2
<mrevell> er, woohoo, I should say
<barry> Rinchen: dunno, but my totally unscientific test just now shows lp to be pretty zippy
<kiko> does anyone have account or access RTs that need sorting out?
<stub> The appservers are responding quickly when I query them directly anyway, so I'll punt to apache too
<kiko> I think all my requests are closed
* mpt votes for "woogoo"
<Rinchen> kiko, I have a big list of RT requests that I'm tracking. All of the high priority queue has been closed.
<mrevell> mpt :)
<Rinchen> however many non-priority items remain open
<kiko> fwiw the librarian is really slow to answer as well
<Rinchen> A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<Rinchen> mrevell ?
<mrevell> This week I've had reports of slowness in the drop-down menus.
<mrevell> Following a conversation with Steve, I'm able to ask better questions of people experiencing that problem
<kiko> mrevell, in my 1.0 report which I am preparing I'm listing that as a sort of blocker
<mrevell> but no one has reported it since.
<stub> Oops... before I said 'I don't know if elmo appropriating carbon will affect beta'. I ment to mention demo, as I'm unsure if it is needed during that time frame.
<mrevell> kiko: Ah, right. What particular issue?
<mrevell> kiko: The slowness to populate the menu?
<mrevell> kiko: Or the pause that's built-in?
<kiko> mrevell, I think more the latter than the former
<mrevell> kiko: Right. The reports I had seemed to come from the built-in delay, rather than lag on populating menus.
<kiko> right
<mrevell> kiko: So, that's something that we're going to look at? Cool.
<mrevell> Rinchen: Nothing further to say on that./
<kiko> we have to!
<Rinchen> Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<mrevell> Buzz report should be winging its way to the ML as we speak.
<Rinchen> excellent mrevell 
<Rinchen> anything further on the report?
<mrevell> Rinchen: Not in the meeting, no.
<Rinchen> ok, thanks mrevell for both of those topics.
<Rinchen> Three sentences
<stub> DONE: 3rd party auth
<stub> TODO: Review and land auth stuff
<stub> BLOCKED: No 
<carlos> DONE: bug #102449, #70074, #91089 and Handled import queue, landed LanguageAdministration done some firefox native support work.
<carlos> TODO: Firefox support
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<mrevell> DONE: Launchpad tour and public beta follow-up, visit to commercialistion sprint in London.
<mrevell> TODO: More tour work, grassroots blogging encouragement for public beta, plan for adopt-an-upstream, plan with Rinchen and SteveA re promotion for forthcoming features etc, plan with Rinchen for release notes.
<mrevell> BLOCKED: no
<bac> DONE: Commercialization sprint
<bac> TODO: Post-sprint commercialization use-cases, design, etc
<bac> BLOCKED: No
<salgado> DONE: Shipit, lots of debugging, code review and random fixes
<salgado> TODO: More shipit, code review and small fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<ddaa> <jml> DONE: Bazaar bug/branch stuff. Bugfixes for SFTP server.
<ddaa> <jml> TODO: Launchpad bug/branch stuff.
<ddaa> <jml> BLOCKED: no
<allenap> DONE: bug-81014 (with help from BjornT and cprov, not complete), lots more learning
<allenap> TODO: finish bug-81014, more bugs as assigned by BjornT
<allenap> BLOCKED: no
<sinzui> DONE: Nothing, but I swear it was a lot of work
<sinzui> TODO: 75485 Show supported languages, 75487 unsupported questions report, 90767 'All Languages' should be a radiobutton, 34050 retarget a question
<sinzui> BLOCKED: No.
<mthaddon> DONE: Staging Setup DB on Asuka
<Rinchen> DONE: Lots of London Sprinting
<Rinchen> TODO: Lots of Launchpad Roadmapping
<Rinchen> BLOCKED: statik - 32 Goals (statik is aware)
<ddaa> <spiv> DONE: begun landing bzr smart server work
<ddaa> <spiv> TODO: finish landing bzr smart server
<ddaa> <spiv> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> DONE: remove warty simulation in dogfood, fix #102545, NativeSourceSync, finished nascentupload-cataclysm tests (~ 70 % coverage) and code fixes.
<mthaddon> TODO: bzr merge
<cprov> TODO: release NSS stage 1, open feisty+1, major UI issues
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<barry> DONE: blueprint mailing list project; phase one & two spec update; create
<barry> phase one branch; build script nearly done
<barry> TODO: path.py.in hacks, documentation on phase one; phase two design review
<barry> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. fixed a few bugs.
<BjornT> TODO: implement closing bugs via changelogs.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: triage, oops reports, support gardening
<mthaddon> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> TODO: fix some of my assigned bugs, more of the same
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<flacoste> DONE: microsite update, reviews, test style guide, merge pending branches
<flacoste> TODO: finish test style guide, write specs
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> DONE: importd-oops [nr] , partial fix for bug 92133 [nr] , started braindumping importd-ng.
<ddaa> TODO: more importd-ng braindumping, PrivateBranchesPhasedImplementation review, sprint with thumper
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no ADSL at home, commuting to my parents.
<jtv> TODO: Catch up with ongoing Rosetta work
<jtv> DONE: Started landing bug fixes!
<jtv> BLOCKED: No, but review process does hold up some work
<bigjools> DONE: Landed 102055, working on Native Source sync
<statik> DONE: london sprint
<statik> TODO: london sprint and wrap up
<statik> Blocked: no
<bigjools> TODO: Native Source Sync, stage 1 polishing and landing
<bigjools> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> DONE: Easter, bug filing, help panel
<mpt> TODO: bug page, 1.0 specs, 1.0 cleanup
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<danilos> DONE: ooo migration script optimisations, testing, profiling, translation search
<danilos> TODO: translation search, lots of bugfixing, licensing, helptexts
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<dungodung> ouch
<ubotu> Malone bug 102449 in rosetta "upstream translations doesn't update rosetta ones when it should" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102449 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<ubotu> Malone bug 70074 in rosetta "Add direct link downloads" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70074 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<ubotu> Malone bug 91089 in rosetta "Email address can be viewed by users who are not logged in" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91089 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Rinchen> Thank you all for attending this week's meeting. Meeting adjourned! 
<ddaa> BAG: three sentences, now that we do weekly status to Rinchen.
<kiko> DONE: coordination, looking at 1.0 and not a lot else :-(
<kiko> TODO: sort out my backlog
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: code review, bug-import updates, beta -> production link stuff
<jamesh> TODO: code review, get script-monitoring in, beta -> production link stuff
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> Rinchen: too early
<Rinchen> ddaa, on my list for next week with SteveA ..... 
<barry> ddaa: word up
<ddaa> word? up?
<ddaa> excel down?
<statik> its a union thing
<ddaa> powerpoint left?
<mpt> Like the 1960s equivalent to "+1"?
<barry> ddaa: um: i agree with your recently voiced opinion
<Rinchen> ddaa, barry there is some value though in the "blocked" item.
<barry> mpt: more like early 90's version
<barry> Rinchen: right, so maybe just knock out 2/3 of the 3 sentences
<ddaa> Rinchen: yep, and it's the one that takes the least effort to produce
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> thanks joey
* Rinchen laughs.
<carlos> thanks
<Rinchen> welcome sir
<carlos> nixternal: hi, now that we finished the meeting, what could we do for you?
<Hobbsee> carlos: he's gone
<carlos> :-(
<Hobbsee> just trying to figure what he wanted
<Hobbsee> [00:17]  <nixternal> I have 1 more translation download and it keeps choking
* jordi waves to the launchpad team!
<kiko> hey jordi 
<Hobbsee> carlos: that's all that he mentioned
<Hobbsee> didnt mention which one, or anything
<carlos> Hobbsee: yeah, I saw it
<Rinchen> barry, ddaa - agreed
<carlos> but I need more info
<carlos> Hobbsee: thanks anyway...
<jordi> kiko: you told me you had found a few bike shops in Sevilla?
<ddaa> Rinchen: there's some echo in your line, maybe you need a terminator?
<kiko> jordi, I already bought the bike dude
<jordi> or was I supposed to find which were the good ones?
<jordi> oh
<jordi> heh
<jordi> where?
<Rinchen> nixternal, I just saw your comment. :-) 
<seb128> grrrr, launchpad is slow enough to timeout now
<fabbione> SteveA, kiko: ping?
<salgado> seb128, the problem has already been identified and is being fixed
<SteveA> fabbione: hi
<fabbione> SteveA: got time for a quick skype call?
<fabbione> salgado: ETA?
<SteveA> fabbione: can't do skype, but I can phone you from the london office
<fabbione> SteveA: that works too... +45 25 13 64 77
<salgado> fabbione, I guess only SteveA and elmo would be able to answer that
<seb128> salgado: k
<elmo> err, let's not get over excited here
<elmo> we're not going to fix the problem, we're going to alleviate one very obvious hot spot
<elmo> that should help, but it's not a magic switch to turn the speed back on
<jamesh> maybe we should ask people to use launchpad less
<stub> elmo: Can you please press the 'more speed' button on production a few times?
<_Neil> I think you should paint a racing stripe on the sever
<_Neil> instant +20% speed
<SteveA> stub: can't find the speed in the office here
<SteveA> stub: but there's a stack of unopened coke in the corner here
<stub> I told them they should get red servers and not those boring black and beige things. But did they listen to me? Nooooo....
<Znarl> ...grey/black not beige.
<fabbione> stub: the ones with yellow thingy with a black horse painted inside?
<stub> fabbione: Sounds good! Expensive licenced logos help too!
<fabbione> eheh
<cc_> hi
<cc_> anyone can help me?
<cc_> i was using ubuntu 7.04 beta and found it was good to use
<cc_> my pc experienced an updates yesterday to ubuntu 7.04  (actually i'm not sure)
<cc_> i found that the internet connection to launchpad is terribly poor
<_Neil> cc_ There are issues atm
<_Neil> its not just you
<cc_> i cannot work on my translation
<_Neil> I think its being fixed :)
<cc_> thanks
<cc_> other connection to other website is good
<salgado> cc_, it's a problem with launchpad, and we're working on it
<cc_> now i cannot connect to launchpad
<cc_> thanks a lot, salgado
<cc_> hopefully i can start my translation work soon
<cc_> thanks again
<kiko> fabbione, what's up my man
<fabbione> kiko: consigliere.. it's all good.. i already spoke with Steve
<fabbione> kiko: thanks consigliere
<kiko> fabbione, is it good or bad news
<fabbione> kiko: it was about the LP speed problem but it seems that everything is under control
<kiko> cool
<LeeJunFan> is it just me or is launchpad acting up?
<kiko> LeeJunFan, more specific.
<LeeJunFan> kiko: sry - I figured if it was that would be enough - probably just me then. Incomplete loads apparently. I'm not getting timeouts, but the format/layout is all messed up, etc.
<LeeJunFan> and it takes a long time to load.
<kiko> LeeJunFan, and you're seeing this as of now?
<LeeJunFan> however traceroute doesn't show any network problems.
<LeeJunFan> kiko: yeah.
<kiko> SteveA, mthaddon, elmo: is the apache/pound issue known to be worked around, or is it a known problem we should note in our /topic?
<LeeJunFan> I just had a timeout now.
<cynthia> me too
<kiko> a launchpad timeout, with oops, or not?
<cynthia> launchpad timeout
<cynthia> cannot connect it
<kiko> with an oops code?
<cynthia> i am not sure
<cynthia> i am very newbie to ubuntu
<cynthia> i can go to the first page of launchpad
<cynthia> when i select options, it is timeout and show nothing
* LarstiQ had problems with `bzr get https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/hpps` a couple of minutes ago, switched to https://launchpad.. now
<SteveA> kiko: not worked around yet
<LarstiQ> saves me two redirects at least
<SteveA> kiko: in progress
<SteveA> kiko: note it in the topic if you think it'll help
<SteveA> kiko: we don't know how much it will help, but it'll help us investigate
<LeeJunFan> I got a complete load just now.
<ubotu> New bug: #105904 in malone "Misleading error message when user tries to edit a bug and is not logged in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105904
* ..[topic/#launchpad:kiko] : Launchpad network performance issues being dealt with | Welcome to the Launchpad 1.0 public beta | Next user meeting: Wed 11 April 2007, 20.00UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 19 Apr 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Tokyrn> fiou lauchpad loading
<kiko> see topic
<Tokyrn> ok thx
<Tokyrn> there are french here ?
<kiko> ddaa is french
<ddaa> sorry, I was born that way
<Tokyrn> i'm french and i have few question 
<ddaa> How uncharacteristic ;) Please go on.
<Tokyrn> ddaa speak french ?
<ddaa> I do.
<Tokyrn> ok sa veut dire quoi Translate newly by rosseta
<Tokyrn> en plus ds que c'est traduit on peut pas voir que c'est untranslate
<ddaa> je suppose que cela veut dire qu'une traduction a t faite dans Rosetta, par opposition  une traduction import depuis les .po du source.
<Tokyrn> ok c'ets un conflit non ?
<ddaa> hu?
<ddaa> conflit comment a?
<Tokyrn> ya deux fichiers
<Tokyrn> Rosetta c'est une personne ou un logiciel
<Tokyrn> c'est un peu embrouill dans ma tete
<ddaa> C'est le nom de code de translations.launchpad.net
<ddaa> c'est l'application de traduction de launchpad
<Tokyrn> a d'accord
<Tokyrn> comme Kbabel ?
<ddaa> d'une certain faon, oui
<Tokyrn> d'accord
<Tokyrn> mais pourquoi sa apparait comme a et non pas en translate ?
<ddaa> sauf que kbabel c'est un logiciel de bureau, et que Rosetta c'est une application web
<LarstiQ> is that que as in 'whereas'?
<ddaa> L  ca devient trop pointu pour moi, je ne connais pas Rosetta... je suppose que si tu demande sur #ubuntu-fr tu trouveras des gens qui parlent Franais et qui utilisent Rosetta.
<Tokyrn> car je fais des proposition de traduction et quand je filtre en untranslate des fichiers me sorte rien alors qui manque des choses non traduit
<ddaa> ... voir le message prcdent...
<Tokyrn> daccord merci bien :)
<ddaa> LarstiQ: "sauf que" == "except that"
* LarstiQ meant the 'et que Rosetta'
<ddaa> right, that == whereas
<ddaa> but trying to translate sentence constructs literally does not usually give good results :)
<ddaa> at least when translating TO french...
<ddaa> english speaking people are used to their language being jumbled out of recognition anyway
* LarstiQ is not a native English speaker
<ddaa> Neither are most yanks
<LarstiQ> heh
<LarstiQ> and you don't have to fear I'll start speaking French, I'm just making sure I can parse it well enough
<Nafallo> I should learn french again :-)
<Nafallo> been at it a few times now :-P
* ddaa thought we was doing something vaguely productive a few minutes ago, but forgot what...
<ddaa> ha right, doing the performance appraisal thing :)
<ddaa> matsubara: I think I found what's causing the branch-scanner overruns...
<matsubara> ddaa: cool. what's it?
<ddaa> the new branch email stuff generates a diff for ever new history revision found in a branch
<ddaa> regardless of whether it's going to be used
<ddaa> I blame the reviewer for not blocking this.
<ddaa> Well no.
<ddaa> I don't blame the reviewer for letting this land, it was great time.
<ddaa> I blame... hu... bzr for being too slow!
<ddaa> dunno how much work it would be to fix that though...
<matsubara> ddaa: I'll file a bug about it and you could add more info there.
<ddaa> I guess we'll do some empirical measurements with thumper next week.
<ddaa> Since he'll be at my place.
<ddaa> I have just looked at the code, so I have no evidence, but 1. there is a new overrun problem 2. I strongly suspect it's the culprit.
<matsubara> ddaa: the landing you are referring ^ is r4059?
<ddaa> yes
<kiko> ddaa, ryanakca asked me to rename a product yesterday (kcypher to kcipher)
<ddaa> justdoit
<kiko> I did it.
<matsubara> thanks for checking ddaa
<kiko> but the link to codebrowse fails
<ddaa> cool
<ddaa> ...
<ddaa> it should not
<kiko> because it refers the old branch name.
<kiko> any clue why?
<ddaa> I believe codebrowse uses the same supermirror rewritemap...
<ddaa> maybe there's a rsync cronscript missing to copy it there?
<ddaa> kiko: jamesh knows everything about codebrowse, I barely know enough to kill it and restart it.
<kiko> hang on.
<ddaa> I need to leave now, I'm called for dinner.
<kiko> wake up launchpad..
<ddaa> kiko: cya leave me a message and I'll reply after dinner.
<kiko> ddaa, hmm, it seems to have fixed itself
<kiko> maybe it just takes a while to resync
<kiko> ryanakca, ping?
<ddaa> kiko: resync should happen every minute
<ddaa> when the supermirror-rewritemap cronscript runs
<kiko> odd then
<ddaa> stub is the one in charge of that cronscript
<ddaa> maybe he increased the cronscript interval
<ubotu> New bug: #105949 in launchpad-bazaar "branch scanner is running too slow for 1 minute cron interval." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105949
<shirish> guys anybody knows how to work with the blueprints thing?
<LarstiQ> shirish: yes
<shirish> LarstiQ: thank god, finally somebody
<shirish> ok I have filed one blueprint, can u take a look at it & tell me what I need to do in order to get somebodys attention
<LarstiQ> shirish: I'm willing to take a look, but I might not be able to help when it comes to content
<shirish> ok cool https://blueprints.launchpad.net/apport/+spec/shirish
<shirish> lemme point out, I am no developer but this would be cool to have
* LarstiQ waits for the page to load
* shirish knows what launchpad has been like l8tely
<LarstiQ> shirish: ok, for startes, that spec could be named better. Your title is 'apport having ftp, resumability & privacy handlers' while the name of the spec is 'shirish'
<LarstiQ> Better to name it something like ftp-resumability-privacy then
* LarstiQ notes the links to bugreports are all ubuntu related
<shirish> ah that is a good name (term) but it has to do with apport
<Kmos> LP continues very slowly.. :(
<shirish> and yes it is ubuntu-related, is there a specific way it should be done so its known its ubuntu-related
<Kmos> isn't apache problem?
<LarstiQ> shirish: it also reads more of an enumeration of issues instead of a spec :/
<LarstiQ> shirish: well, who do you expect to look at it?
<shirish> LarstiQ: I am merely making a case for it
<shirish> LarstiQ: people who are ubuntu-developers & esp. those people who are developing apport
<LarstiQ> I'm looking at it now, but I'm a Bazaar developer and am not involved with apport/ubuntu 
<LarstiQ> shirish: ok, do you know if launchpad.net/apport is actively used by those people?
<shirish> LarstiQ: ok cool, any idea where or how to get hold of somebody who would be working on apport
<LarstiQ> ah, it has an active branch associated with it, so I suppose it's the right place afterall
<LarstiQ> shirish: I suggest you contact pitti
<shirish> thanx
<LarstiQ> shirish: https://launchpad.net/~pitti
<shirish> LarstiQ: what a co-incidence just there
<shirish> LarstiQ: will keep this in mind, pretty useful
<LarstiQ> shirish: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/bzr/+spec/smart-server for a comparison with one of our specs btw
<shirish> LarstiQ: i do understand its a kind of overview, which shows the dependencies which need to be worked on before the thing can be a reality
<shirish> LarstiQ: alas, I do not have that kind of overview (not know enough)
<LarstiQ> shirish: the dependencies are only extra
<shirish> LarstiQ: although I have seen similar implementation but different usage
<LarstiQ> shirish: the overview of one coherent feature is important, the real meat is in the wiki
<LarstiQ> shirish: which is http://bazaar-vcs.org/SmartServer in this case
<shirish> ok will have to think about it little more, read all I can on apport, & see how I can word it differently perhaps 
<shirish> First I needed to flesh it out, now I need to polish it more, lord
* LarstiQ nods
<shirish> ok thanx for your help, would look at it more tomorrow, send a mail to martin & another gentleman & see if I can get something moving
<shirish> you have been a great help
<LarstiQ>  pleased to be of help
<shirish> ok signing off for now bye :)
<ryanakca> kiko-afk: pong
#launchpad 2007-04-13
<teddy> l
<kiko> aunchpad.net
<teddy> I am haveing a hard time logging on to launchpad. Where should I go for help?
<kiko> talk to me!
<kiko> what's happening?
<kiko> we've had some performance issues that are plaguing us today
<teddy> I have foregot which e-mails I have used and its been a long time since I have been there.
<kiko> teddy, you can request a password reset with any of them
<teddy> I just started using Kubuntu and I wanted to help. But it says to start with a wiki on launch pad
<teddy> any of who?
<kiko> of your email addresses?
<teddy> Yes but do I need to log in first?
<kiko> no.
<teddy> I will try...thanks
<kiko> sure thing, let me know if you get stuck again!
<teddy> This is what I get (Your account details have not been found. Please check your subscription email address and try again.)
<kiko> try another one :)
<kiko> maybe you never registered?
<teddy> I have I can see my blank page.
<kiko> what's the page?
<teddy> https://launchpad.net/~pessagnofamily
<kiko> teddy, click on the Confirmed email addresses portlet.
<teddy> I don't see that.
<spiv> kiko: we don't show email addresses to unlogged in users.
<spiv> So teddy won't be able to see that portlet until he logs in.
<teddy> right, is there a way to just wipe it out and start over?
<teddy> I don't want to leave thet one on there if its not used.
<Fujitsu> Why not just tell him the email address there?
<kiko> yeah.
<teddy> kiko, Thankyou.
<kiko> why, think nothing of it
<teddy> It is sending me an e-mail now.
<teddy> Thanks I am looking around and making changes now.
<kiko> teddy, enjoy! let me know if you need any help
<teddy> kiko: It looks like I have many more night of reading. Thanks for your help I wish I would have looked around launchpad long ago.
<kiko> teddy, no problem, and it's never too late to start. enjoy your stay
<kiko-zzz> time to catch those zs
* Hobbsee catches the a's instead.
<ubotu> New bug: #106084 in soyuz "Missing refactoring on NascentUpload-Cataclysm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106084
<bhavi_bond> hello help on creating an irc channel please
<bhavi_bond> i have registered my nick
<bhavi_bond> #linuxmobile. Nick has been registered
<bhavi_bond> Please help
<bhavi_bond> I use Xchat
<bhavi_bond> anyone...... This is the 7th time I am asking on different channels....
<bhavi_bond> Please anyone help
<bhavi_bond> Please anyone help
<bhavi_bond> please........
<bhavi_bond> or tell the channel where I have to ask
<bhavi_bond> hello
<bhavi_bond> anyone
<bhavi_bond> hello
<jml> bhavi_bond: http://freenode.net/ has a bunch of helpful information. Joining the #freenode channel is a good starting place for generic IRC help.
<poolie> irc is the most ridiculous thing...
<lifeless> this one time
<lifeless> at irc camp
<jml> poolie: don't forget myspace.
<jml> and high school.
<lifeless> and humans
<poolie> speaking of which, the economics quote for the day, 
<poolie> from Galbraith, I think:
<poolie> "Remember, the market can remain irrational longer than you can remain solvent." :-)
<carlos> morning
<fabbione> lifeless: ping?
<fabbione> Your SSH key does not match any key registered for Launchpad user fabbione
<fabbione> i am getting this when doing bzr checkout via sftp
<fabbione> but then it doesn't ask for password
<fabbione> and i know for a fact that my keys in LP are good and they are the one i am using
<ubotu> New bug: #106154 in launchpad "LaunchpadFormView needs separate initialize functionality" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106154
<ubotu> New bug: #106162 in malone "Comments sent before duplication are received by subscribers of original bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106162
<schwuk> how long does it take for translation templates to be approved?
<tj9991> a long time
<tj9991> approved as in the first time you've uploaded one?
<Kmos> breezy EOL is today
<Kmos> oh yeah =)
<kiko> good morning 
<Hobbsee> hiya kiko!
<kiko> hey Hobbsee
<kiko> what's going on
<Kmos> kiko: breezy is EOL today.. so disable it at launchpad :)
<kiko> Kmos, me?! I don't do that sort of thing!
<Kmos> :-)
<schwuk> tj9991: yes
<sandy> Hey, so I'm an upstream developer who's not that familiar with launchpad
<sandy> when we get upstream versions of launchpad bugs, is it sufficient for me to leave comments/etc on the upstream bug, or should I interact with the downstream bug as well?
<sandy> and is this the correct place to ask these sorts of questions?
<salgado> sandy, yep, this is the correct place
<sandy> salgado: thanks :-)
<salgado> sandy, in this case, there should be only one bug in launchpad, but you'll see that the bug is present both in upstream and downstream
<kiko> sandy, we don't want you to have to do any extra effort 
<kiko> salgado, I think he means when upstream is in another bug tracker
<sandy> right, I'm using GNOME bugzilla
<salgado> ah, I see
<sandy> I went to look at the launchpad bug, and it wasn't instantly updated or anything
<kiko> sandy, the bug watch updater runs nightly, but it only updates status information.
<sandy> but when I mark a bug NEEDSINFO, I want to make sure the original reporter knows that
<kiko> sandy, the original reporter will get a mail notification when the updater runs, though.
<sandy> ah, but then the onus is on the reporter to track both bugs?
<kiko> so I think what you want is correct. HOWEVER, you are right, the reporter needs to track both bugs in this case.
<kiko> sandy, we have a plan to sync in comments as well
<sandy> that would be cool
<kiko> that could help, but it would also be somewhat confusing because one-way syncing isn't very helpful, is it?
<sandy> yes, but similarly, if the bug is upstream, I want to track it in GNOME bugzilla
<sandy> I don't want the discussion fractured between the upstream and downstream trackers
<kiko> that's exactly my point
<sandy> oh, completely unrelated, but launchpad is much prettier now than before :-)
<sandy> also, I find it easier to use, though that could just be panacea since I can't think of what was hard about it before
<sandy> s/panacea/placebo
<sandy> alright guys, thanks for your help!
<ddaa> sandy: overall, navigation is a bit more intuitive now
<ddaa> there's also less pointless information
<ddaa> actually, the problem now is more that some important info is too hidden now :)
<sandy> yeah, but I don't feel overwhelmed just looking at it anymore
<ddaa> yeah, that's probably the most important thing in the new UI
<sandy> well, and the pretty colors
<Sewar> Hi
<ddaa> no more "total information exposure" crack
<Sewar> Can i disable the slow SSL?
<Sewar> It stupid idea to force people with slow internet to use the slow SSL when it isn't needed, it's needed in banking sites and same sites ONLY.
<kiko> Kmos, about breezy, it's been closed, and in the future you want to talk to the ubuntu team about that.
<Kmos> kiko: nice, thx
<Kmos> I need to talk to a member of ubuntu team
<kiko> Kmos, #ubuntu-devel
<Kmos> and they give launchpad admins orders
<Kmos> ha ok
<Kmos> thx
<Kmos> =)
<Kmos> *ah
<schwuk> kiko: why do you use SSL for everything?
<kiko> schwuk, it's hard to use SSL otherwise, unfortunately.
<kiko> I'll explain as soon as I'm off the phone
<schwuk> ok
<gnomefreak> is LP messed up?
<kiko> gnomefreak, no, it's spic and span
<gnomefreak> my homepage is a bit on the different side
<gnomefreak> everything is moced to the left and the colors/boarders/header and footers are gone
<gnomefreak> s/moced/moved
<kiko> gnomefreak, reload?
<gnomefreak> ty ok i really neeed to wake up a bit
<Sewar> kiko: why do you use SSL for everything? a lot of websites use SSL for login only, like sourceforge.net
<kiko> Sewar, it's hard to use SSL otherwise, unfortunately.
<kiko> I'll explain as soon as I'm off the phone
<SteveA> Sewar: we're going to be using plain HTTP a lot more in the future, but we need to do some careful analysis first
<SteveA> Sewar: to ensure that we keep the really critical stuff on HTTPS, and so that we keep the interactions smooth when going between HTTP and HTTPS and back.
<Sewar> so i still can't help in translate ubuntu.
<jrib> Hi, I just answered a question and double posted by mistake.  What are your thoughts and allowing an "undo" action for a minute or so?
<jrib> s/thoughts and/thoughts on
<kiko> jrib, a bug for this exists
<jrib> kiko: hmm I searched for "undo" in the launchpad product but didn't get any hits, do you happen to remember any terms that were used?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> "minutes"?
<kiko> or matsubara?
<matsubara> bug 80895
<ubotu> Malone bug 80895 in malone "Give people five minutes to edit/delete their comment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80895
<matsubara> jrib: ^
<jrib> matsubara: ah thanks
<laszlok> hey launchpad team, are you still doing the fix it friday?
<kiko> sure!
<laszlok> cool :)
<laszlok> on the main bugs page for a particular project ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu ) there is no obvious way to show all bugs
<laszlok> i think there should be a link "All Bugs"
<nixternal> I have having problems grabbing 1 translation file for kubuntu-docs, everytime I try it says it notifies rosetta@launchpad.net, however I haven't heard anything back. any ideas?
<nixternal> s/have/am/
<nixternal> carlos: ping?
<carlos> nixternal: hi
<carlos> danilos: are you around?
<nixternal> hey, I am having a problem with 1 translated file for kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> keeping-safe Slovenian translation
<danilos> carlos: yes (on phone right now)
<nixternal> I have been trying to dl it for 24 hours and I keep getting the "you have problems" email :)
<carlos> danilos: please, could you help nixternal?
<carlos> nixternal: usually, when you get that error, we need to do something to fix it or to help you to fix it
<danilos> carlos: yes, just a minute
<nixternal> yes, please, and I will make sure carlos buys you a round of whatever it is you are drinkng :)
<carlos> danilos: thank you
<carlos> nixternal: ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> thanks carlos 
* kalikiana mumbles something about unreadable font on launchpad
<nixternal> one little translation and I am done for Feisty!
<nixternal> then I can prepare for Gutsy
<carlos> nixternal: ;-)
<nixternal> heh, that is going to take some getting used to
<danilos> ok, done with the phone call, I'll look into this nixternal
<nixternal> thanks danilos 
<nixternal> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/kubuntu-docs/+pots/keeping-safe/sl/+translate
<nixternal> that is the one in question
<danilos> nixternal: ok, thanks (hvala :)
<danilos> nixternal: when did you last send your request?
<nixternal> about 15 or so minutes ago
<danilos> nixternal: and what's the exact response you got?
<nixternal> Rosetta encountered problems exporting the files you
<nixternal> requested. The Rosetta team has been notified of this
<nixternal> problem. Please reply to this email for further assistance.
<nixternal> I replied either earlier today trying or last night as well
<danilos> nixternal: I can see your email on rosetta@launchpad.net
<somerville32> salgado, Did you get Mark's e-mail?
<salgado> somerville32, yep
<somerville32> salgado, Seems pretty simple.
<salgado> somerville32, indeed, it is
<somerville32> salgado, Is there something I'm missing? I don't see any new infrastructure that needs to be implemented to conduct the poll.
<salgado> somerville32, you're right, there's no missing infrastructure. it's just a matter of somebody setting up the polls 
<somerville32> salgado, Is the staging server online?
<salgado> somerville32, seems to be
<somerville32> staging.launchpad.net ?
<somerville32> Ah, I was using stage.launchpad.net
<somerville32> Ugh oh, : (
<somerville32> I made a mistake. I left the ubuntu-members team on the real launchpad server. : P
<kiko> okay, I'm off the code :)
<kiko> err
<kiko> the call too.
<kiko> sandy: hey
<kiko> still wanna know about SSL?
<somerville32> kiko: Can you fix my mistake? : P
<sandy> kiko: it wasn't me that was interested in SSL
<mpt_> laszlok, it's bug 94458
<ubotu> Malone bug 94458 in malone "bugs.launchpad.net/project and bugs.launchpad.net/proejct/+bugs are different and not obviously linked" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94458
<laszlok> k thanks
<laszlok> but really, how long would that take to fix
<laszlok> just add a link right?
<mpt_> That part of it would be about five minutes work
<mpt_> (no, I'm not working now, it's 4.23am)
<mpt_> but the rest of the issue would be a bit trickier
<mpt_> Ideally we wouldn't show the summary for a project that had 50 open bug reports, just go straight to the list
<mpt_> or maybe not
<mpt_> since that would be confusing and/or annoying if you were bobbing just around that threshold
<laszlok> i think you should be consistent
<mpt_> yeah
<laszlok> always show the summary, and have a prominent link to "All Bugs"
<kiko> oh, right it was schwuck and Sewar
<kiko> but they are both AWOL
<ubotu> New bug: #106276 in launchpad "Global footer links shouldn't be domain-specific" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106276
<danilos> nixternal: I've located the problem, but fixing this requires some intervention by our DB admins, and it depends on the time they take to respond (it's Friday evening); I'll email you back as soon as this is resolved (I understand it may be too late for packaging this, so sorry about it)
* danilos -> out
<kiko> nixternal, do you have any hard deadline?
<nixternal> today pretty much
<nixternal> but we are going to go ahead and package, and if by the grace of god it gets fixed in time for us to update a package, then it will be good
<kiko> okay. at least the bug was easy to locate.
<nixternal> hehe
<Seveas> Where in the new interface can I see which teams are subteams of a particular team?
<pochu> +members :p
<kiko> isn't that displayed in the main page for the team?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> and not in +members either
<Seveas> and I semi-urgently need to know it for the ubuntumembers team
<kiko> hang on
<kiko> salgado, hmmm, do you know the answer to this question?
<kiko> Seveas, kubuntu members, ubuntu devel, edubuntu members
<kiko> I think that's all
<Seveas> gracias
<salgado> I can see Kubuntu members and others listed at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+members
<kiko> salgado, the question is how to separate between people and teams in that listing?
<kiko> for a team with 10 members it is easy 
<kiko> what about for a team with 100+?
<salgado> so, somewhere with only the subteams? direct or indirect subteams?
<pochu> Maybe you can display it in the main page
<kiko> salgado, it's very useful to know direct subteams at least.
<salgado> I think we had that in the old UI, didn't we?
<ubotu> New bug: #106319 in malone "Link to complete bug list for a product" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106319
<kiko> salgado, I believe we did
<kiko> so did that go away in the new UI mockups?
<kiko> maybe it did.
<ubotu> New bug: #106338 in malone "Editing a bug targeted to a release crashes if you directly edit the untargeted task " [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106338
#launchpad 2007-04-14
<ubotu> New bug: #106370 in malone "No bug summary page on Distro Products" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106370
<dneary> Hi
<dneary> I like the upgrade to the site
<dneary> But I can't seem to find the translation queue link easily :(
<dneary> Anyone know where it is?
<dneary> It used to be on translations.launchpad.net
<dneary> found it
<dneary> translations/imports
<sladen> mpt_: on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-7.04 bug 
<sladen> mpt_: on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-7.04 bug #94279   shows up, even though it is marked as a dup of another bug
<ubotu> Malone bug 94279 in linux-source-2.6.20 "kernel oops in lib/iomap.c:254, drop to initramfs prompt (dup-of: 93648)" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94279 - Assigned to Ubuntu Kernel Team (ubuntu-kernel-team)
<ubotu> Malone bug 93648 in linux-source-2.6.20 "2.6.20-12 fails to boot with ICH6 SATA (ahci_init_one/pci_iounmap BUG at lib/iomap.c:254)" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93648 - Assigned to Ben Collins (ben-collins)
<mpt_> sladen, that bug was recently reported by one of the release team
<mpt_> I bumped it up to High for that reason, one moment...
<mpt_> sladen, it's bug 86498
<ubotu> Malone bug 86498 in malone "duplicate bugs don't inherit status in milestone list" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86498
<sladen> mpt_: groovy, ta for hunting it down
<ubotu> New bug: #106451 in malone "Package 'search completion' box caches previous answer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106451
<ubotu> New bug: #106452 in malone "Malone is slow to use/painful on slow internet connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106452
<stgraber> OperationalError
<stgraber> A server error occurred.
<stgraber> On Launchpad just now
<popey> ditto
<sabdfl> i'm seeing that too
<harrisony> is it me or is launchpad down now
<harrisony> i keep getting operational error
<sladen> OperationalError
<sladen> A server error occurred.
<popey> its not you
* popey files a bug
* sladen pokes 
* RAOF wonders how, given launchpad seems to be down :)
<popey> D'oh!
* popey was of course kidding ;)
<sabdfl> i'll call around
<harrisony> omg its sabdfl
* harrisony waves madly
<Nafallo> lol
<popey> heh
<sabdfl> hi harrisony
<Theuni_> hmm
* Theuni_ pokes launchpad into it's right eye
<harrisony> OMG!!!!! /me feels special!
<popey> you are special harrisony :)
<harrisony> popey: its a big thing!
<sabdfl> sysadmins going to give it a nudge for us
<harrisony> woo! 
<Nafallo> nice :-)
* Nafallo reports to -se ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #106501 in launchpad "Automatically warn about, then delete, unused projects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106501
<ubotu> New bug: #106523 in malone "False gnome-system-tools product fools potential bug filers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106523
<ubotu> New bug: #106534 in launchpad "Can't see available tags in 'Edit description/tags' view" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106534
<cbx33> hi guys
<cbx33> do i take it we're using LP to host GSoC projects for Ubuntu?
<cbx33> for bzr and such?
<phanatic> cbx33: this year the code should be placed into google code (it doesn't mean it has to be developed there, but the code must be present in their repositories by the deadlines)
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> but I'm thinking of during development
<cbx33> there is no reason to hide the code away
<cbx33> is there?
<phanatic> cbx33: you're free to chose :)
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> cool
<cbx33> are you a mentor phanatic ?
<juliux> hi
<juliux> where can i find the user/people serach function in the new launchpad?
<stgraber> 3A3A3A3A3A3A
<stgraber> oops :)
<mtaylor> hey all - here's a question for you. I just pushed code to one of my branches on launchpad and this happened:
<mtaylor> mtaylor@debx86-b:/data0/mtaylor/dbt/dbt3/queries/mysql/ddl$ bzr push sftp://monty@bazaar.launchpad.net/~monty/dbt/devel
<mtaylor> Your SSH key does not match any key registered for Launchpad user monty
<mtaylor> Pushed up to revision 1810.                                              
<mtaylor> Now, I don't know why it doesn't think it has my key - but then it pushed anyway? wha? 
<Kmos> mthaddon: report the bug against launchpad
<mthaddon> Kmos: excuse me?
<Kmos> ups
<Kmos> it's for mtaylor 
<Kmos> mtaylor: report the bug against launchpad
<Kmos> sorry
<mthaddon> ah, no problem.. :)
<mtaylor> Kmos: ok. thanks
<tsmithe> i'm having troubles pushing to bzr... it's obviously my error, but i don't see where...
<tsmithe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15679/
<harrisony> are there any admins here that can delete a comment i made on launchpad, i posted it on the wrong bug
#launchpad 2007-04-15
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> hi mpt!!!
<mpt> hi Hobbsee :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<ajmitch> hello mpt, Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hiya ajmitch!!!
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i got home at 1.30am without being killed - massive change :D
<mpt> Massive change?
<mpt> You are normally killed?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: hah, well done :)
<Hobbsee> mpt: yeah.  when ajmitch was over here, and we went and visited another developer, we got back to his hotel at 1am, and i got back to my house at 1.30am.  mum spat chips over that one, for ages.
<Hobbsee> mpt: mum's slightly...restrictive in some areas, like kerfews
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: indeed!  :P
<mpt> "spat chips", haven't heard that one before
<ajmitch> it's an interesting metaphor
<mpt> In NZ we're more likely to spit tacks
<mpt> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22spitting+tacks%22
<ajmitch> australians are funny like that
<Hobbsee> heh
<mpt> Hmm, I got mail from Launchpad on the 13th about things that happened on the 10th
<tsmithe> totalwormage, kinda agree with you there
<totalwormage> good
<totalwormage> :] 
<totalwormage> i don't like people argueing about silly stuff
<tsmithe> :)
<totalwormage> it's a beautiful day here :p let's talk about how nice coffee smells or something
<totalwormage> :P
<tsmithe> nice here too
* tsmithe takes his laptop outside
<LCID_Fire> Good morning - could anybody give me some walkthrough how to upload a bzr branch from scratch?
<sacater> how often is this page updated https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<spiv> Daily, I think.
<sacater> oh, well im looking at support tracker on that page, my support karma is over 5200, yet i am not in the support tracker list. but i have had more than 5000 for a few days now
<sacater> https://launchpad.net/~sacater/+karma
<Kmos> i'm not there too
<Kmos> at translations
<Kmos> I've Karma:  8802
<Kmos> :)
<sacater> oh
<sacater> well that sucks
<sacater> pochu: im catching you up on karma :P
<Kmos> :)
<pochu> sacater: :)
<LarstiQ>  /win 23
<LarstiQ> oeps
<sacater> LarstiQ: dont worry, i do that all the time
<ubotu> New bug: #106763 in launchpad-bazaar "Package Sources should be made available through bazaar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106763
<ubotu> New bug: #106760 in launchpad "Broken sorting on some pages when using safari" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106760
<cynthia> hi
<cynthia> it seems that the connection with launchpad is poor again
<cynthia> can anyone help me?
<welldown> hello?
<shirish> hi guys, looking for guidance in writing a feature specification
<shirish> Should I be editing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecSpec ?
<Hobbsee> shirish: er, you should be making a copy of that, surely, rather than overwriting the tmeplate
<shirish> hi Hobbsee: thanx for pointing that out, how do I make a copy of that specification, this is my first time
<shirish> I am logged in to the wiki
<Hobbsee> make a new wiki page
<Hobbsee> you can hit edit on the other one, grab the code, and paste it into your new page
<shirish> Hobbsee: perhaps I am blind, for i cannot see a link/button to make a new wiki page
<Hobbsee> go to the address that you want, then hit create new wiki page
<shirish> Hobbsee: I am unceremoniously being dumped into UserPreferences
<shirish> ok got that, slow learner here
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #106793 in launchpad "Please allow people to reactivate themselves in teams where they're allowed to" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106793
<TimothyP> Hi, I'm looking for the best place to host a new project, there are many solutions such as sourceforge and novellforge, etc... but how does launchpad fit in ? Any reason I should go for launchpad , or any reason I should not go for launchpad?
<AlexLatchford> TimothyP: Well launchpad offers most aspects of the development cycle, tracking features, translations, bugs and support questions.. It deals with code development through bazaar, however to my know download hosting you will have to provide yourself
<AlexLatchford> But it also offers real collaboration with other OSS projects, so if you are doing a project which involves the python programming language, you find a bug that is reported under your project, it is easy to send the report on to the python developers and keep that same bug informed of the changes automatically
<defendguin> i'm subscribed to a bug in launchpad and it never shows up in my list of subscribed bugs
<defendguin> great now it shows up when i ask the question
<AlexLatchford> :)
<AlexLatchford> the behaviour has changed in the new UI, so that you now get Related bugs as the first page I believe instead of assigned bugs.. (IIRC)
<AlexLatchford> it will include assigned bugs, but it is usually a far larger list as it includes reported bugs too
<TimothyP> AlexLatchford, that might be usefull as my code is dependant on the evolution-sharp code and I saw Evolution mono bindings in the project list, unless of course this is yet another library for evolution / c# bindings
<shirish> guys I have made a feature specification, where should I move it to be used in consideration ?
<AlexLatchford> whats it a spec for?
<shirish> AlexLatchford: its for making some changes to apport so its more robust
<AlexLatchford> https://launchpad.net/apport
<AlexLatchford> try there :)
<AlexLatchford> or maybe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<shirish> AlexLatchford: sorry what i meant was I have made a wiki/Feature specification template thing, now do not know what/how to work with that.
<AlexLatchford> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/apport/+spec/shirish/+edit
<AlexLatchford> you can link the full spec
<AlexLatchford> (I presume this is the spec you are talking about)
<AlexLatchford> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/apport/+spec/shirish/
<shirish> right
<shirish> now the full specification, or the rational atleast behind it has been done. Now the wiki just shows me the preview it, I have moved it to the category bug squad but I am still getting only a preview
<shirish> do not know what I have done wrong or how to set it right.
<shirish> I think its on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spec/ can u check that?
<shirish> can anybody tell me what else I need to do? The spec is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spec/
<ubotu> New bug: #106814 in launchpad "Code page of a project is not updated after a bound branch commit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106814
<beuno> anyone around that can confirm that apport won't be activated by default in Feisty?
<beuno> UWN will be out in a while, and I don't want to get that wrong  :D
<phanatic> beuno: #ubuntu-devel is a more appropriate place to ask this question imho
<beuno> alright, I'll ask there, thanks
<jroes> wow, launchpad is so much more usable now
<jroes> I remember a year ago I couldn't figure out how to use a damn thing in it
<jroes> nice work guys
<[miles] > hi guys
<[miles] > good evening
<[miles] > is the keyserver.ubuntu.com having problems atm?
<bd_> I'm getting a 'Launchpad could not verify your signature: (7, 9, 'No public key')' when I try to register my public key. I've added additional subkeys in the past, so I suspect it has an outdated copy. Is there any way to force it to poll a particular keyserver, or to send it a direct copy of my public key, so it has the up-to-date signing subkeys?
<bd_> key ID is 2C6FFCEB53024103F7AFDD5578C15A515A1665A1
<bd_> I've filed a ticket: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/5075
<crimsun> bd_: you could send the pubkey directly to canonical's hosted keyserver
<crimsun> that's normally what I do
<bd_> I tried :/
<bd_> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key 2C6FFCEB53024103F7AFDD5578C15A515A1665A1 <-- didn't work
<bd_> oh
<bd_> there was a delay
<crimsun> right, it's not finger-snap immediate.
#launchpad 2008-04-07
<ubotu> New bug: #213121 in blueprint "Launchpad.net fakes from address in bug updates " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213121
<daveux> Hi, I've created two projects, do and do-plugins, and launchpad will not let me make do-pluings a subproject of do. What gives?
<mwhudson_> projects can only be members of project groups
<daveux> So I need to make a project group?
<daveux> Where can I do that?
<mwhudson_> you have to get an admin to do it, ask a question at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad
<daveux> Ok, thanks.
<daveux> jcastro, can you hook me up?
<xtknight> i can't figure out what i'm supposed to put in my .dput.cf.  i can't find my exact id.  URLs show xt-knight but it shows "Home > xtknight".  which one is it?
<LaserJock> do PPAs still fail on the first upload?
<LaserJock> xtknight: it'd be the on in the urls
<xtknight> thx
<xtknight> ppas fail on first upload?  i dont know i uploaded a pkg for the first time today and it worked.  but my first three got rejected
<xtknight> rejected because of my mistakes
<LaserJock> I see
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: yeah.  the bug got a milestone, now
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: is there a way to get give-backs in PPAs?
<LaserJock> :-)
<RAOF> LaserJock: Yes; you press the "retry build" button :)
<Hobbsee> what RAOF sais
<Hobbsee> -d
<LaserJock> RAOF: if it's not my PPA? :-)
<RAOF> LaserJock: Well... ask nicely for team access? :)
<LaserJock> it's not a team PPA
<LaserJock> just some guys
<LaserJock> ah well, maybe I'll send him an email
<LaserJock> I'm guessing it'll take a while for a suitable LP admin to wake up
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: URL?
<LaserJock> https://edge.launchpad.net/~cezpi4y02/+archive
<steven__> Hi launchpadders
<steven__> Is there an eclipse plugin for bzr
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: given back
<lifeless> steven__: no; there is a bzr plugin for eclipse though :P
<lifeless> LaserJock: you can always upload his package to your ppa
<lifeless> LaserJock: :)
<steven__> lifeless, GOOD :P
<ubotu> New bug: #207558 in bzr ""bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/...." fails with bzr.dev >= r3309" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207558
<spiv> ubotu: this channel wants to know about the launchpad-bazaar status of that bug, not the bazaar status :P
<carlos> morning
<Kmos> could someone remove this entry - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ftp.dei.uc.pt-archive2 ?
<Kmos> i own it.. but it's an duplicate
<bokey> kiko: hi :) could you help me out sort out http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-np. basically this person's email is bouncing and nobody from ubuntu nepal community knows him as well.
<bokey> we need to maintain Point of contact information there and also some localisation projects.
<bokey> thanks!
<Matthai> hi, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug is not working for me
<Fujitsu> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Fujitsu> bokey: Please ask a question at the answers URL in the topic.
<Matthai> it says "Please try again", a tried after several minutes and still nothing
<Fujitsu> Does it have an oops number, or is it something more sinister?
<Ng> Matthai: could you try again please?
<Matthai> OK, now it is working
<Matthai> tnx
<Ng> bokey: unless I'm being blind, kiko isn't in here atm
<ubotu> New bug: #213257 in malone "Annoyingly readds CVEs when mentioned in comments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213257
<Ng> SteveA: about?
<SteveA> hi Ng 
<ubotu> New bug: #213261 in malone/1.2 "Allow specifying the notification level for structural subscriptions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213261
<thumper> Fujitsu: how do you know what to prod ubotu with?
<Hobbsee> thumper: magic.
<Hobbsee> thumper: when's the rollout this month?
 * thumper looks
<Hobbsee> please don't tell me the 24th.
<thumper> Hobbsee: Wed 30th
<Hobbsee> oh good
<Hobbsee> thumper: what did you want with ubotu?
<Fujitsu> thumper: Lots of #ubuntu.
<thumper> Hobbsee: I was wondering as Fujitsu mentioned !doesn't work
<Hobbsee> ahhhhh
<Hobbsee> yeah, #ubuntu and such will do that.
<Fujitsu> 'tis a good factoid.
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i recommend a good, strong drink, btw.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Um?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you'll need it.  more rubbish is coming.  (speaking of #ubuntu and friends)
<Fujitsu> BjornT: Why does #213261 only apply to structural subscriptions?
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<BjornT> Fujitsu: because it's easier :) it should be done for normal bug subscriptions as well, but we'll do that as a separate task.
<luisbg> when I try to push to a branch in bzr...
<luisbg> Unable to obtain lock lp--1227763540:///lock
<luisbg> held by luisbg@bazaar.launchpad.net on host vostok [process #25367]
<luisbg> :(
<luisbg> how do I unlock?
<Ng> luisbg: when i hit that recently, I was advised to bzr break-lock the branch
<luisbg> Ng, yes
<luisbg> I fixed it with bzr break-lock branch_url
<ubotu> New bug: #213345 in launchpad "code that logs requests per thread leaving too many open files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213345
<cjwatson> Hi, I need to get https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer updated with the new template from http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/installer-po/template.pot
<cjwatson> this is quite urgent - I thought it had been done ages ago, but it apparently hasn't, and the non-language-pack translation deadline for 8.04 is approaching and will probably have to be extended on account of this
<cjwatson> would it be possible for me to get permission to do that upload myself?
<cjwatson> carlos: ^-- if you're around ...
<carlos> cjwatson: hi, I was planning to do it today
<carlos> and yes, I did an update for Hardy a while ago, but it may be more than a month ago
<cjwatson> there are missing strings that were added to that template no later than 28 February
<cjwatson> we really need to automate this :-(
<emgent> heya
<carlos> cjwatson: jeroen did a script that should be a good base to develop a cron script for that task
<carlos> cjwatson: i will talk with jtv and danilos about it tomorrow to see whether we could push for that as soon as possible...
 * carlos -> out. back later!
<cjwatson> carlos: thanks
<mc__> I told my teacher today about launchpad and he is considering it for use at school. Is there some information/publicity/introducory material besides the tour? ( german preferred)
<matsubara> mrevell: ^
<mrevell> thanks matsubara
<mrevell> Hi mc__
<mc__> hi mrevell 
<mrevell> mc__: The help wiki is a good place to get a feel for what Launchpad does: https://help.launchpad.net/
<mrevell> mc__: I'm afraid we don't have anything in German, though :(
<mc__> No problem,thank you anyways :)
<ubotu> New bug: #213366 in soyuz "OOPS in +builds page passing a list as the query string" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213366
<mc__> Is there a way I cann announce bugs like that from my own project in my own channel?
<hexmode> mc__: if you find out, let me know...
<hexmode> I think you can just do an RSS IRC bot
<mc__> hexmode: where to get the RSS from?
<kiko-afk> mc__, from launchpad.
<thatch> mc__: i.e. http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trac/latest-bugs.atom
<thatch> when viewing the bug list, it's in the html as an alternate
<mc__> thank you
<thatch> I was wondering how you were typing while afk, kiko :)
<kiko> thatch, I have a brainwave sensor that I sometimes use when my wrists hurt. it's a bit imprecise though. when you see any typos from me that's what it is <wink>
<thatch> kiko: I have a room full of monkeys and typewriters to handle my typing while afk, but luckily they don't have Internet...
<AnAnt> Hello
 * sabdfl would hate to have everything he thinks, show up on screen
<ubotu> New bug: #213414 in rosetta "template updates should only update date_updated if there are message changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213414
<AnAnt> Is that a bug: when I upload a package to PPA, then re-upload it after changing the orig tarball , the upload gets rejected because md5sum check
<AnAnt> of course I done a : debuild after changing the orig tarball
<ubotu> New bug: #213430 in blueprint ""Request feedback" should send an e-mail to the person who is asked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213430
<daveux> Hey, I'm a happy Launchpad user and I'd like to read some explanations of the decisions to keep some parts of Launchpad closed.  Where can I find this information?
<matsubara> daveux: https://help.launchpad.net/FAQ#head-34295746b9c12bbe42eee4a9bd5e2656306fd796
<daveux> Thank you.
<Anonymo> there's something wrong somewhere
<Anonymo> cause i've been redirected to ##launchpad
<Anonymo> Please try again
<Anonymo> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<Anonymo> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<Anonymo> Thanks for your patience.
<Anonymo> irc://chat.freenode.net/#launchpad <--- should be without #
<andrea-bs> Anonymo: where did you get this error?
<Anonymo> https://launchpad.net/kusaba/
<AnAnt_> Is that a bug: when I upload a package to PPA, then re-upload it after changing the orig tarball , the upload gets rejected because md5sum check
<Anonymo> i get it sometime
<AnAnt_> of course I done a : debuild after changing the orig tarball
<andrea-bs> Anonymo: only with that page?
<andrea-bs> AnAnt_: which are the version numbers of the new package and the old one?
<Anonymo> yup
<AnAnt_> andrea-bs: old: 0.7.0~beta1-2~ppa2
<AnAnt_> andrea-bs: new: 0.7.0~beta1-2~ppa3
<AnAnt_> oh
<AnAnt_> the package is zekr
<andrea-bs> AnAnt_: to upload a new orig you need to publish a new version (i.e. 0.7.1 or 0.8.0)
<AnAnt_> andrea-bs: ok
<AnAnt_> andrea-bs: so that's not a bug
<AnAnt_> ?
<andrea-bs> no, this is the Ubuntu policy
<AnAnt_> ok
<AnAnt_> thanks
<AnAnt_> andrea-bs: ok, there is an SVN import requested last week that didn't get attempted yet
<andrea-bs> Anonymo: it looks like a real bug, I can't help you :(
<Anonymo> kthxbye
<AnAnt_> andrea-bs: I sent an email to launchpad-users about it, but the mail didn't get through yet
<andrea-bs> AnAnt_: I'm not an administrator, only a contributor, sorry but I can't help you :(
<AnAnt_> ok
<andrea-bs> AnAnt_: maybe ask on launchpad answers
<ubotu> New bug: #213466 in launchpad "Packages missing from PPA listing (missing prev/next buttons?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213466
<ubotu> New bug: #213551 in launchpad "ppa search on package name fails to produce ppa containing said package name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213551
<nxvl> i have just install my system and i'm having a problem with launchpad styles
<nxvl> the content font is huge
<gmb> nxvl: It's a known issue with the way that FF3 renders fonts in some cases.
<gmb> nxvl: There's a workaround for it; hang on, let me find it...
<gmb> nxvl: Bug 191791
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191791 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 zoomed images and webpages (dup-of: 175904)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191791
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175904 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 window moves to current workspace" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175904 - Assigned to Alexander Sack (asac)
<gmb> nxvl: The workaround is here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/191791/comments/19
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191791 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 zoomed images and webpages (dup-of: 175904)" [Low,Incomplete] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175904 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 window moves to current workspace" [Medium,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Alexander Sack (asac)
<emgent> hello, someone can review my python-launchpad-bugs support in anteater tool ?
<emgent> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-whitehat/ubuntu-whitehat-project/uwht.dev
<Rinchen> emgent, awesome thanks
<nxvl> gmb: thanks i will take a look
<nxvl> gmb: it doesn't work :(
<gmb> nxvl: Hmm. Best post a comment to the bug to explain the situation; someone there might be able to help.
<nxvl> gmb: i file a bug, i will mark it as duplicate
<gmb> nxvl: Cool.
<nxvl> gmb: i think i have a different problem, now that i see the screnshot
<nxvl> gmb: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/126993/comments/13
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126993 in launchpad "bug body text font size recently changed to be annoyingly large" [Medium,Fix released]  - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<nxvl> it does't zoom every text, just the content
<nxvl> i see the menus like they should be
<ubotu> New bug: #213642 in shipit "Make look of shipit pages more similar to ubuntu.com" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213642
<emgent> hello Rinchen :)
<Rinchen> hi emgent.  I can't review your branch but it looks interesting
<Rinchen> emgent, I've also let SteveA know it's there in case he was interested.
<emgent> heheh :)
<ubotu> New bug: #213649 in launchpad "Update menu API to support having a page be the current one across multiple contexts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213649
<emgent> Rinchen: it's good project
<emgent> we will start it quickly
<emgent> more info https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-whitehat
<ubotu> New bug: #213651 in launchpad "Menu-less person pages" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213651
<ubotu> New bug: #213652 in launchpad "Menu-less project pages" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213652
<ubotu> New bug: #213654 in launchpad "Menu-less distribution pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213654
#launchpad 2008-04-08
<ubotu> New bug: #213664 in launchpad "Add infrastructure for expandable inline help" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213664
<emgent> SteveA: ping
<Rinchen> emgent, it's after 2am for him, don't think he'll be here
<emgent> ok thanks Rinchen 
<emgent> there is a big problem for autentication (cookie) via python-launchpad-bugs
<Rinchen> hmm. I'm not familiar with python-launchpad-bugs so I can't help unfortunately.
<emgent> np :)
<emgent> i will complete it at UDS
<ubotu> New bug: #213697 in launchpad-bazaar "Display a more helpful error message on creating .bzr underneath a project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213697
<ubotu> New bug: #213742 in launchpad-bazaar "Sorting branch listing by "most recently changed first" puts unscanned branches first" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213742
<twb> Last I heard, launchpad was mostly Free software with a few proprietary bits.  Is it possible to apt-get install launchpad to get a working instance on an internal company server for use with internal projects?
<LaserJock> twb: more the other way around
<LaserJock> mostly proprietary with a few open bits
<twb> Oh.
<LaserJock> and no, the source isn't available
<twb> Presumably the source of the Free parts must be available.
<LaserJock> yeah, storm and cvsps I think are the names
<mwhudson> cscvs
<mwhudson> cvsps is something similar, and yet different :)
<LaserJock> ah, I wondered as when I googled it it didn't bring up the expected results
<jamesh> twb: if you are interested in using Launchpad for private work, Elliot can probably help you
<twb> jamesh: well, I'm really not interested in using non-Free software.  I thought maybe the non-Free bits were e.g. the BTS and could be swapped out for Free components.
<jamesh> elliot.murphy@canonical.com
<ubotu> New bug: #213758 in launchpad-bazaar "Remove revision author column from branch listings" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213758
<ubotu> New bug: #213759 in launchpad-bazaar "Remove the product column from branch listings for people and teams" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213759
<carlos> morning
<mpt> Gooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mdke> morning mpt
<jmehdi> I uploaded a .po file two weeks ago and its status is "needs review". I don't understand... who will review it? Can't I just upload my .po files so as they could be translated?
<mdke> jmehdi: when a project starts to use translations for the first time, the administrators need to review the po file; carlos and his team can help
<jmehdi> the LP admins? not the project's admin? why?
<carlos> jmehdi: hi
<carlos> jmehdi: you have that explained at https://help.launchpad.net/TranslationsImportPolicy
<carlos> jmehdi: btw, which product are we talking about?
<jmehdi> https://translations.launchpad.net/webstrict
<carlos> jmehdi: unfortunately, I had to reject your request, I sent you an email with the explanation to follow our standard procedure
<carlos> jmehdi: however, I'm happy to follow up it here
<LaserJock> carlos: hmm, that page uses "product". Isn't that now "project"?
<LaserJock> or am I reversing it?
<carlos> jmehdi: basically, you are not using English strings as msgids in your application, and thus, is impossible to use Launchpad right now for that. Translators will not know how to translate the IDs because is not English
<carlos> LaserJock: I'm sorry, It's a problem in my side, we used to name it products and I use the wrong term from time to time
<jmehdi> ok, actually I was just wondering if my po file was right ;)  I'm reading the gettext help... 
<carlos> jmehdi: did you generate the .po file yourself?
<mpt> LaserJock, anywhere you see "product" is wrong
<carlos> isn't your application using gettext to translate it?
<jmehdi> yes, from the .properties file 
<carlos> jmehdi: are those java .properties ?
<jmehdi> yes
<LaserJock> mpt: well, it's a few places on that TranslationsImportPolicy page, shall I change it?
<carlos> jmehdi: as far as I know, gettext supports java properties
<mpt> LaserJock, no worries, I'm doing it
<LaserJock> mpt: fine
<LaserJock> we need to have help.l.n karma :-0
<LaserJock> :-) rather
<carlos> LaserJock: oh, so that's in that wiki page I pointed at?
<carlos> I guess we forgot to update it O:-)
<LaserJock> carlos: yep
<jmehdi> carlos: what do you mean exactly? 
<carlos> jmehdi: gettext commands are able to extract java .properties strings to produce a .po file automatically
<carlos> jmehdi: look at the xgettext man page
<carlos> so you don't need to create it by hand
<jmehdi> yes I did that but I think I used wrong arguments, I'm going to generate the po file again
<carlos> ok
<jmehdi> Actually I used msgcat, I'm going to use xgettext
<jmehdi> ahhh, I understood :)
<jmehdi> I need to update my java app so the msgid are equals to the english descriptions, and not just "fake" keys, right?
<mpt> done
<carlos> jmehdi: right
<carlos> jmehdi: that's not really a requirement from Launchpad
<carlos> but the right way to do it for translators, so they don't need to deal with different files while doing translations
<carlos> jmehdi: hmm, however, I don't have experience with java .properties and gettext
<carlos> jmehdi: so maybe gettext does that mapping automatically
<carlos> given that I'm not sure whether those .properties files allow you to use an English string
<carlos> instead of that ID
<jmehdi> ok, thanks, I'm going to do some tests ;)
<carlos> you are welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #213795 in launchpad "broken link to +editemail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213795
<forsaken> hi, my branch appears to be locked, i tried to break-lock it, but it just seems to reset to locked again...anyone who can help me?
<forsaken>  bzr+ssh://eric-holscher@bazaar.launchpad.net/~eric-holscher/fredvents/main/
<forsaken> held by eric-holscher@bazaar.launchpad.net on host vostok [process #28992]
<spiv> forsaken: keep re-running break-lock
<spiv> forsaken: did that help?
<forsaken> yea
<forsaken> thanks :)
<SteveA> emgent: hi
<Fujitsu> Can I get Malone to do less nastily basic searches for me? Say, searching for bugs with a certain subscriber in Ubuntu that are fixed in Debian (which doesn't count as upstream, it seems)? It'd be even better to also be able to choose a useful list of fields for the output. But I suppose such useful features won't be on the roadmap for another couple of years.
<ubotu> New bug: #213869 in launchpad "mailist error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213869
<ahasenack> hi all
<ahasenack> I have created a new series and need existing milestones moved into it, do I need to request an admin to do it?
<thatch> When an lp admin gets a spare moment, could you please check on the status of the enblend cvs import? It seems to be "Processing" an awful long time. <https://launchpad.net/enblend/trunk>
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: that one's probably worth filing.  I only had to wait ~4 months, iirc, for a bug similar than that to be fixed (search inside project, by subscriber)
<jmehdi> carlos: I uploaded the webstrict .po file again
<jmehdi> hope it is fine this time
<carlos> jmehdi: hi
<carlos> let me check...
<carlos> jmehdi: you are nearly there... the template shouldn't have any translation
<carlos> so it should be:
<carlos> msgid "Foo"
<carlos> msgstr ""
<carlos> jmehdi: however, I can approve that file now
<jmehdi> ok :-D
<jmehdi> I can update it now
<carlos> so is just something you should fix with next update
<carlos> oh, ok
<carlos> then I will wait :-)
<jmehdi> let me 2 min ;)
<jmehdi> carlos: done ;)
<jmehdi> hope it is the good one!
<carlos> jmehdi: it looks much better, thanks :-)
<ahasenack> I have created a new series and need existing milestones moved into it, do I need to request an admin to do it?
<jmehdi> btw, is the first string very useful? (the one with metadata)
<emgent> hello Seveas 
<matsubara> ahasenack: I believe we can't do that using the web UI. that might need some DB surgery. Can you file a request in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad  ?
<jmehdi> I also have another question: I have another app which uses complex xml files that contains translatable strings; how could I manage their translations on LP?
<matsubara> ahasenack: add the project series and the milestone you want moved.
<ahasenack> matsubara: ok, thanks. For now it would be only one series and about 3 milestones, but later I would like to migrate all older milestones to new series yet to be created
<ahasenack> we never used series before, it's all just milestones
<ahasenack> so there is one big "trunk" series with lots of milestones in it
<ubotu> New bug: #213956 in launchpad "[Feature Request] Templates for further information field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213956
<ubotu> New bug: #213982 in malone "Launchpad usability issue with relating bug to multiple packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213982
<ubotu> New bug: #213985 in launchpad "Subscribed bug not shown in list of subscribed/all bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213985
<\sh> aye...I just created a team, activated ppa, uploaded a source package -> ftbfs because of missing sources ,-)
<\sh> but now we have "rebuild" for ppas...how nice is that...thx :)
<ubotu> New bug: #214010 in malone "winmail.dat e-mail attachments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214010
<emgent> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> emgent: hi
<emgent> heya
<Hobbsee> SteveA: lives!
<Mez> if I set my LP email address as mez@ubuntu.com - where will email go ?
<beuno> Mez, I have it as beuno@ubuntu.com, and it goes to the gmail account it originally got pointed at
<beuno> I think it get associated once, and then it just stays that way
<Mez> beuno, but you have only those addresses assosciated with you
 * Mez has lots
<Mez> so it might just be sending to ALL of your addresses
<beuno> Mez, I suspect the @ubuntu address get assigned to one address when you get approved, and it just stays that way for ever and ever
<beuno> I think LP plays no real role in where @ubuntu emails go
<Mez> beuno, no, because I've changed addresses that it forwards to before through LP
<elmo> beuno: that's not correct
<beuno> ah, then my suspicion was wrong  :)
<beuno> it must be a cron job of some sort then, no?
<Mez> elmo, IIRC you wrote that bit... would you be able to answer for me ?
<elmo> beuno: it's a semi-automated cron job
<elmo> Mez/bueno: if you set your preferred email to @ubuntu.com, your @ubuntu.com could disappear.  I'd highly recommend you don't do that 
<beuno> elmo, I've had that for over a year now
<elmo> right now, if your @ubuntu.com previously had a forwarding address, it'll stick to that address, but that's simply a bug
<Mez> elmo, hehe.  Fair enough
<elmo> beuno: not pointing at @ubuntu.com you haven't
<beuno> elmo, no? I recall changing it ages ago
<elmo> beuno: *shrug* according to bzr you changed it within the last month
<Mez> elmo, thanks for the info. Be nice if we could set it to "display" as @ubuntu.com
<elmo> Mez: I agree, i think there's a bug open on LP about this
<elmo> Mez: but right now, all I can do when generating @ubuntu.com aliases is picked the preferred address
<Mez> elmo, yeah, I think I opened it ;)
<beuno> elmo, I'm 100% sure I've changed it many many months ago
 * Mez would love to see a "preferred address" and "forwarding address"
<beuno> elmo, I'll change it now, and somebody should probably blog/email about it, and maybe even block it from being done
<beuno> not sure what bzr is saying, but I've had the @ubuntu as preferred since early last year
<beuno> it even has a new interface now  :)
<Mez> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/5292/ for those interested
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 5292 in launchpad "People setting preferred contact address to @ubuntu.com" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<SteveA> rockstar_: ping
<emgent> SteveA: i found solution.. Bug #192575
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192575 in python-launchpad-bugs "HTTPConnection: Firefox 3 stores cookies in sqlite database" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192575 - Assigned to Brian Murray (brian-murray)
<mars> hi all, quick question about bug gardening etiquette
<mars> I'd like to mark #204202 as a dupe of #23244, but I'm not sure if I want the dup hidden
<mars> the duplicates page says "Marking the bug as a duplicate will, by default, hide it from search results listings."
<mars> I'm concerned that others searching for the same issue will not find bug 204202, like I did
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204202 in gnome-terminal "Ctrl+Z in Terminal doesn't work with dvorak layout" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204202
<LaserJock> Mez: that's seriously a bug?
<LaserJock> I think I've had my @ubuntu.com as me preffered for gosh, over a year I think
<beuno> LaserJock, not according to elmo 
 * beuno ducks
<elmo> ...
<LaserJock> well, I've never known what to do with the "Preferred Address"
<LaserJock> I *want* my mail to go to my @ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> so that's what I set
<LaserJock> elmo: so that's not what the sysadmins want?
<ion_> Hi
<LaserJock> ion_: have you looked for a bug or filed one?
<ion_> laserjock: Just about to look for one, but if one doesn't exist, i thought i'd discuss it here first.
<ion_> There doesn't seem to be a bug already reported. Here goes: while we're waiting for apt+zsync, would it be feasible to implement pdiffs in Soyuz for apt-get update in the meantime? The pdiff functionality has been implemented and tested in Debian.
<stani> Is it possible to have ppa build automagically from bzr code which is hosted on launchpad (without having to use manually dput)?
<LaserJock> stani: nope
<stani> LaserJock: thanks
<LaserJock> ion_: you might get more discussion out of a bug report
<ion_> laserjock: Yeah. i'll report one.
<stani> Which distrorelease I have to put in the changelog when I upload to a PPA with dput if I want builds for dapper, feisty, gutsy, hardy?
<LaserJock> you need a package for each of those
<LaserJock> with the corresponding releases in the changelog
<kiko> LaserJock, is that a feature or a bug -- reason I'm asking is because if you uploaded it to an old version in the main archive it would automatically be available for the new version, right?
<stani> LaserJock: Thanks: are all distros available from dapper on?
<LaserJock> stani: yes
<LaserJock> kiko: exactly
<LaserJock> kiko: it seems to be a big issue for people
<LaserJock> mostly upstreams
<LaserJock> who don't want to bother with packaging really
<LaserJock> for me I like to look at each release carefully anyway for change in deps, etc.
<LaserJock> kiko: but I'd say having to have a different package for each release is the biggest complaint I've heard recently with PPA
<kiko> LaserJock, one question is how would we allow people to republish into a new version.
<LaserJock> new release?
<LaserJock> kiko: debian policy allows a packager to specify more than one release in the changelog I believe
<LaserJock> if you just used that to build the archive metadata it should work
<kiko> LaserJock, yes. but how do you survive when a new version is released?
<LaserJock> new version of what?
<stani> pochu: are you there?
<LaserJock> kiko: PPAs just seem to be a bit different use case, where people often add packages across many, already released, releases
<LaserJock> the distros are basically linear
<LaserJock> stani: can you really use the same package for dapper-hardy?
<LaserJock> stani: I would think differences in python packaging would cause problems
<stani> Laserjock: It is a pure python package, but maybe you are right.
<stani> Hmm... it even doesn't seem to work for Hardy: https://launchpad.net/~stani/+archive/+build/557589
<stani> Do I have to do a "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot  -S -sa" or a "dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa"?
<ubotu> New bug: #214131 in launchpad "Support conditional GET on collections" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214131
<LaserJock> stani: you might try rebuilding that package (there is a button in the UI for it)
<LaserJock> stani: it didn't even start building but died trying to add your repo to it's sources.list
<stani> LaserJock: Why is that?
<LaserJock> stani: debuild -S -sa works
<LaserJock> stani: if it's your first package for Hardy it could be it hadn't actually built the hardy repo yet
<stani> I did with fakeroot. Is that wrong?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> debuild = dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<LaserJock> just shorter
<stani> It is indeed my first package.
<stani> ok thanks
<LaserJock> ok, hit the retry button then, I think that might be it
<stani> I pushed the button.
<stani> can I build the other distroreleases source packages also on a hardy machine?
<LaserJock> how do you mean?
<LaserJock> the source packages?
<stani> I mean I want to build my phatch (photo batch processor) for different distro-releases.
<stani> I am working now on a hardy machine.
<stani> phatch is already in the universe repositories for hardy, but people want it on gutsy
<LaserJock> well, you can use it to build the source packages, in general
<LaserJock> but you would want to use a pbuilder or sbuild to do test .debs
<stani> Maybe I am naive but now I just change the distrorelease in the changelog and try to dput the foo_source.changes
<stani> before when I was on gutsy I succesfully built .deb packages
<stani> but now I upgraded to Hardy
<stani> Laserjock: Thanks, hardy succeeded https://launchpad.net/~stani/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<LaserJock> stani: yeah, if it's just a source package you want then go for it
<LaserJock> sometimes if there's big changes to build scripts it can be a tad difficult, but in general it should work
<LaserJock> like if there was a policy change lintian might complain about the old package
<patrys> hi guys, a classic RTFM case here - how do I get a distro added to lp?
<LaserJock> patrys: I believe you need to get ahold of the Launchpad admins. You could email launchpad-users mailing list
<Rinchen> patrys, read https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/22  and if you still want to register, submit a Question 
<Rinchen> patrys, at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<patrys> Rinchen: why would I not want to register? :)
<Rinchen> patrys,  :-) 
<patrys> Rinchen: and thanks for the links
<Rinchen> patrys, I think you should if it's for pld :-)
<patrys> Rinchen: it's for PLD
<Rinchen> cool!
<Rinchen> I can't say for certain but that might be our first RPM based distro
<Rinchen> statik, kiko ^^
<stani> what is PLD?
<Rinchen> http://www.pld-linux.org/
<patrys> Rinchen: fedora is registered with launchpad
<kiko> patrys, I think he means officially using launchpad.
<emgent> Rinchen SteveA: We  found the true problem Bug #214137
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214137 in python-launchpad-bugs "[internal server error] while trying to file a bug" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214137 - Assigned to Markus Korn (thekorn)
<emgent> heya sabdfl 
<sabdfl> howdy
<afflux> ieh, I just got a email from kubuntu-devel-owner@lists.ubuntu.com about not being allowed to post there. The attached message is a copy of the changes email I produced because of marking duplicates in LP.
<afflux> (the email was this one: http://pastebin.ca/977373)
<afflux> Note that I don't have anything to do with kubuntu-devel ;)
<stani> LaserJock: it gets refused for gutsy, any idea: MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<stani> Laserjock: Don't bother, I get help already.
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Is there some way for a script to look for new bugs reported againts a project? (somewhat like ubotu does for #ubuntu-bugs-announce)
<RainCT> And perhaps even something to watch out for new bzr commits, too?
<mwhudson_> there are feeds for both of these things
<mc__> Well but something that pushes would be better than pulling. Anyone knows how Ubotu works?
<mwhudson> i think maybe ubotu subscribes to bug mail?
<mwhudson> i don't really know though
<mwhudson> which is another option: you can subscribe to branches too
<mc__> Well that sounds really interesting.
<ubotu> New bug: #214121 in malone "alsa in ubuntu or sox interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214121
<clsk> does launchpad offers an issue tracker for thing other than bugs?
<clsk> things*
<clsk> like specific tasks and features
<thumper> clsk: LP uses blueprints to plan (some) features
<thumper> clsk: but not yet random tasks
#launchpad 2008-04-09
<thatch> launchpad vcs-import question -- is two days longer than expected for a relatively simple sync to be in "Processing?"
<thatch> https://launchpad.net/enblend/trunk is the relevant url
<mwhudson> thatch: not necessarily if it's a big branch
<mwhudson> thatch: it failed though :/
<thatch> a new meaning of Processing I wasn't aware of? ;)
<mwhudson> thatch: like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6642/
<mwhudson> thatch: we're currently working hard at replacing all this infrastructure to make a great deal more sense...
<thatch> mwhudson: is it anything that I've configured wrong and could fix myself (I notice that it lists revs in MAIN, but I left it at HEAD assuming it was automagic having not used cvs for anything much)
<mwhudson> thatch: oh hang on
<mwhudson> the import details are wrong, we want to be importing the 'MAIN' branch
<mwhudson> ('HEAD' is something else)
 * mwhudson fixes
<thatch> thanks mwhudson, take your time
<mwhudson> thatch: import is running again
<clsk> hm launchpad doesn't provide mailing lists, does it?
<LaserJock> clsk: it does for Launchpad teams yes
<LaserJock> clsk: it's just been released within the last month
<clsk> What about an open mailing list?
<LaserJock> clsk: as in anybody can email to it?
<clsk> yes
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if that's an option or not
<thumper> clsk: I have a feeling that it does, but with first post moderation
<thumper> clsk: but I'm not entirely sure
<LaserJock> https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/MailingLists says that posts from non-team members are discarded
<LaserJock> but I'm pretty sure that it's in the works to allow it
<LaserJock> if it isn't already as thumper said
<thumper> LaserJock: thanks
<mwhudson> thatch: the import succeeded at last
<thatch> mwhudson: thanks again!
<corevette> is there a way you can find the total history of a user?  marking as duplicates, comments, etc?
<beuno> did launchpad just die horribly?
<beuno> ah, it's back
 * beuno breaths
<beuno> aaaaand, it;s dead again
<beuno> hrm
<beuno> hmmmm, I'm having problems with all Ubuntu websites....  :/
<Zelut> can anyone tell me the magic behind uploading a package to my PPA?
<xtknight> Zelut, See PPA Quick Start
<xtknight> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<Hobbsee> why can't i rescore a gutsy build now?
<Hobbsee> meh.   i'm sick of receiving java bugs.
<Hobbsee> although, i could unmark it as a dupe, mark it invalid, write on the bug "THIS IS A DUPE, BUT I'M SICK OF THE BUGMAIL.  PLEASE DO NOT REMARK AS A DUPE"
<Hobbsee> and that might stop the bugmail.
<Hobbsee> oh, hmm, it's actually on the duped bug.
<poolie> i'm aware of a problem with filing or editing bugs giving oopses; i'm escalating it
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Malone on 'edge' is experiencing trouble, engineers are looking at it now | https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 10 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Malone on 'edge' is experiencing trouble, engineers are looking at it now, turning off beta redirection will workaround the issue | https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 10 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<xtknight> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/62230
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62230 in xorg-server "Corrupt graphics on boot with 7800GT/nv" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<xtknight> why does it say confirmed for X org X server
<xtknight> the freedesktop bug says New right?
<LaserJock> huh, I'm not having any problems with Malone
<LaserJock> xtknight: huh?
<xtknight> LaserJock, X.Org X server   	  [edit]  Confirmed 
<xtknight> it shuold say New?
<xtknight> Status:  	NEW on the freedesktop link
<LaserJock> I see "Confirmed" and "Triaged"
<LaserJock> and there's not a correlation between tasks
<xtknight> i thought 'x.org x server' correlated with the freedesktop bug
<LaserJock> it can be Confirmed in Ubuntu and New upstream
<LaserJock> oh, right, yeah
<LaserJock> well, I supposed you could put it as New unless somebody put it as Confirmed for a reason
<LaserJock> some bug trackers don't automatically update the status
<xtknight> odd
<xtknight> oh well i'm not complaining, confirmed looks good
<xtknight> :)
<LaserJock> xtknight: what's odd about it?
<xtknight> because the freedesktop tracker says New.  i dont' understand why launchpad thinks that's Confirmed
<xtknight> i added that freedesktop tracker as a link
<xtknight> am i missing someihng?
<xtknight> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15411
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 15411 in Driver/nVidia (open) "7800GT and nv driver, crashing/corruption after gdm login" [Major,New]  - Assigned to aplattner@nvidia.com
<xtknight> this says New
<LaserJock> xtknight: what I'ms saying is that somebody could have changed it to Confirmed in Launchpad
<xtknight> LaserJock, i see.  wouldn't it be on the activity log?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/62230/+activity
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62230 in xorg-server "Corrupt graphics on boot with 7800GT/nv" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<LaserJock> I would think so, but sometimes things aren't in there
<xtknight> ah well
<LaserJock> I'm just saying that often times the status is out of sync
<LaserJock> though usually it would be the other way around
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 10 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #198936 in soyuz "Regression: Backports should ignore main-universe split" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198936
<ubotu> New bug: #214461 in malone "Supply the error message to BugWatchUpdateWarning" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214461
<ubotu> New bug: #214462 in malone "Supply the remote status when raising UnknownRemoteStatus" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214462
<ubotu> New bug: #214464 in malone "Set the URL to the bug tracker to bug when reporting an oops in checkwatches" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214464
<Hobbsee> good morning mpt!
<ion_> mpt-get update
<mpt> That reminds me, I need to upgrade to Hardy
<poolie> hello mpt, Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey poolie!
<ubotu> New bug: #214476 in launchpad-buildd "open-iscsi fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214476
<jmehdi> the LP translation features work only with .po files? I have an app with complex xml files which contain translatable strings, how could I manage that on LP?
<kiko> jmehdi, well, we do support firefox translations, which are also XML
<kiko> jmehdi, however, you're better off converting from your format to .po/.pot and back
<jmehdi>  is that what you do for Firefox?
<kiko> well, FF is really complicated, so we wrote a native importer. but it's non-trivial work, and most people just convert to/from FF
<jmehdi> kiko, ok thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #214572 in malone "bug reporters should be told to check on their bug from time to time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214572
<profoX`> Hi. My ubuntu.com-address seems to be broken. What could be the cause for this? And how is the forward address chosen? My ubuntu.com address used to be forwarded to my GMail address, probably because that used to be my primary address on Launchpad, but I changed my Launchpad e-mail to the ubuntu.com one a long time ago.. could this be causing problems now?
<Hobbsee> profoX`: if your'e forwarding yoru @ubuntu.com address to your @ubuntu.com address, yes, it breaks.
<Hobbsee> profoX`: it's chosen by the first preferred contact address listed on LP
<profoX`> Hobbsee: okay.. then that's the cause.. weird.. because I've had the ubuntu.com address listed there for a very long time (months) and only now the last few weeks it's causing problems
<Hobbsee> it's been known to cause problems for a while
<profoX`> ok.. I changed it again. How long should it take for the change to take effect?
 * Hobbsee eyes these tags
<Hobbsee> hwo do i say "only show me tags on these side panel that are used in the bugs belonging to this source package?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: You hold a Launchpad developer for ransom.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ahhh.  So, who's up for being held as ransom?
 * mpt volunteers allenap
 * allenap hastily reads backwards to try and discover my fate
<mpt> fixing bug 66841
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66841 in malone "Accompany bug listing with list of tags used in those bugs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66841
<allenap> mpt: Sounds interesting :)
<allenap> BjornT: I've been nominated to do bug 66841. Looks interesting, but how does it fit with plans as they are?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66841 in malone "Accompany bug listing with list of tags used in those bugs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66841
<BjornT> allenap: sadly it doesn't fit into 2.0. improving tags is on the list todo, though, but atm i don't know when we will spend time on it. that bug is just one of many that needs to be fixed.
<allenap> BjornT: Okay, I'll leave it unassigned then. Sorry mpt, Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> ah.  oh well.
<Hobbsee> allenap: no problem.  I hadn't gotten my hopes up.
<mpt> Neither had I :-)
<Hobbsee> mpt: is there any point reporting a typo?
<Hobbsee> You can only duplicate to bugs that are not duplicates themselves. 
<Hobbsee> s/to//
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: sure there is a point. feel free to subscribe me to the bug
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: i haven't reported it. 
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: feel free to subscribe to the bug after you've reported it ;)
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: i prefer not to.  I hate seeing typo bugs waiting 3+ months to get fixed, for a one line change.
<Hobbsee> sorry :(
<mpt> Hobbsee, probably a jargon bubble rather than a typo
<Hobbsee> mpt: it's incorrect, grammar-wise.
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: ok. my intention was to fix it immediately. anyway, if you tell me where you found the typo i'll file the bug
<mpt> (someone thinking of "duplicate" as an intransitive verb)
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: oh right
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: it's on the marking a bug as a duplicate, when it's already a duplicate of another bug
<Hobbsee> er, when the bug you're going to mark the original bug is a dupe of, is a dupe of another bug already.
<Hobbsee> morning mrevell 
<mrevell> hey Hobbsee
<mpt> so, use singular rather than plural
<mpt> use "mark a bug as duplicate" rather than "duplicate to"
<mpt> and push the word "only" as late as possible for least ambiguity
<mpt> so, "You can mark a bug report as duplicate only of one that isn't a duplicate itself."
<ubotu> New bug: #214608 in malone "Typo (or bad grammar) when attmepting to makr a bug as duplicate of another duplicate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214608
<Hobbsee> oh, the irony :)
<intellectronica> irony?
<ion_> Heh
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: tyop in the bug report about a typo in launchpad.
<intellectronica> heh :)
<intellectronica> more than one, even
<ubotu> New bug: #214612 in soyuz "Provide pdiffs for apt-get update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214612
<Hobbsee> pdiffs?
<Hobbsee> ooh, nice.
<Fujitsu> That's a lot of diffs. I presume that's part fo the reason it hasn't been implemented.
<Fujitsu> As we have about 24 times more of them.
<elmo> pdiffs are also often a massive pessmisation
<Hobbsee> i didn't think the package lists were that big, anyway
<elmo> making them available is one thing, turning them on by default is quite another
<Hobbsee> compared to packages
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: universe is several megabytes.
 * cprov hides in his cave.
<Fujitsu> elmo: How would they degrade speed?
 * Fujitsu drags cprov out.
<elmo> Fujitsu: because assembling them is extremely expensive
<elmo> CPU-wise
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i forget.  I must have been working with kde stuff for far too long.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Haha.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: where the packages are *substantially* bigger than the package lists :)
<Hobbsee> cprov: no hiding.  We're not cursing the innards of soyuz today.
<Fujitsu> When you're on a stable release, apt-get updating once a day is probably uselessly expensive.
<elmo> Fujitsu: eh?
<elmo> Fujitsu: it's a bunch of HEAD requests
<elmo> it's extremely cheap, both for the server and the client
<Fujitsu> -updates and -security can get fairly large, and -security is updated often...
<elmo> s/HEAD/IMS/
<elmo> 128K    universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<elmo> 192K    main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<elmo> actually, I think we default to .bz2 which is even smaller
<Fujitsu> Which distroseries?
<elmo> dapper
<Fujitsu> Hm. I thought it was larger. But maybe it wasn't using the gzipped one for some reason.
<elmo> sorry
<elmo> dapper-security
<elmo> I was responding to your -security is updated often line
<Hobbsee> elmo: dapper-updates is similar?
<Fujitsu> -updates should be a tad bigger.
<Fujitsu> As it should be a superset of -security, except for the latest stuff.
<elmo> 268K    dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<elmo> 116K    dapper-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
 * Fujitsu heads to bed.
<Fujitsu> Night all.
<ubotu> New bug: #214629 in soyuz "Binary package page overuses <h2>" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214629
<jmehdi> Hi, I requested a mailing list 10 days ago and still nothing... :( How long does it take to approve a mailing list?
<fgiraldeau> Hi there, I would like to delete a project in launchpad
<fgiraldeau> ltsp-loadbalancer
<fgiraldeau> since it will be hold under another project
<komputes> SteveA: ping
<komputes> small typo on https://help.launchpad.net/BetaTesting
<komputes> If you're a beta testers and you visit the normal launchpad.net production environment
<komputes> to
<komputes> If you're a beta tester and you visit the normal launchpad.net production environment
<intellectronica> komputes: guess what ... it's a wiki ;)
<intellectronica> komputes: anyway ... fixed. thanks for catching this
<komputes> intellectronica: yeah, for some reason it's telling me i'm not logged in
<komputes> but i assure you i'm logged in and have 10 launchpad tabs open
<intellectronica> komputes: really? strange...
<komputes> indeed
<synic> is there some text you can put in bug comments that will automatically create a link to bzr revisions?
<synic> kinda like "bug 234324" does, but with the VCS
<ubotu> New bug: #214710 in malone "no link to bug page from comments page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214710
<nand> hi! Anybody from LP knows if the mailing list system is working?
<nand> I have requested one three days ago. I may just be a little impatient though :)
<jmehdi> nand, I requested mine 10 days ago and still no news....
<nand> jmehdi: damn. Either they are set a quota, and we have to wait, or they have some problems.
<matsubara> jmehdi, nand: which teams? I'll ask the mailing list admins
<nand> matsubara: brainstorm-dev, for Ubuntu Brainstorm
<nand> thanks
<jmehdi> matsubara: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntume.team
<andrea-bs> for my team it says "This team's mailing list will be available within a few minutes." since last week
<matsubara> jmehdi, nand: I think you're being affected by bug 208431.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208431 in launchpad "OOPS trying to subscribe to inactive mailing list" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208431 - Assigned to Barry Warsaw (barry)
<matsubara> that's fixed and hopefully will be on lpnet today. sorry for the inconvenience.
<matsubara> actually, you're affected by the collateral damage explained by barry in the comments, not exactly the OOPS described in the description.
<nand> matsubara: oh, ok! Thanks for the quick reaction!
<nand> matsubara: shall we cancel the subscription meanwhile?
<matsubara> I don't think that's necessary. the mailing list should just become active once the bug hits lpnet
<matsubara> s/the bug/the bug fix/
<nand> :)
<barry> nand: matsubara is right
<nand> ok, cool, thanks for the fast answers
<timing> hey guys
<timing> wouldn't it be cool to add a "paste as attachment" textarea at the commenting system?
<timing> because everytime i want to add a patch i have to download the remotely developed file to my local desktop and upload it from here, while i can as well add a bit to my clipboard and paste it as patch
<newz2000> hi kiko
<fgiraldeau> hi kiko, is it possible to delete the project ltsp-loadbalancer ?
<fgiraldeau> since it will be hold under another project
<kiko> fgiraldeau, huh? you can add projects to project groups.
<fgiraldeau> ok, that could be done, you're right
<fgiraldeau> It does more management, but it's ok. Thanks. 
<fgiraldeau> I must leave. Take care ;)
<patrys> anyone here aware of how often admins check the launchpad related questions? not sure if it's days or weeks
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> I might have already asked it but, is there some way to get the launchpad name of someone knowing only his email address?
<thumper> RainCT: does it work if you search for a person using the email address?
<RainCT> thumper: hm.. yes, would work, but that isn't the ideal solution
<thumper> RainCT: what exactly are you after?
<RainCT> as it's for a cronjob that would need to check somewhat like 100 mails every day
<RainCT> thumper: it's for MoM, btw
<thumper> MoM?
<RainCT> thumper: merges.ubuntu.com
<thumper> RainCT: there will be soon but I can't give a firm ETA
<RainCT> thumper: what is "soon", aprox?
<thumper> RainCT: > 2 weeks, < 3 months
<RainCT> thumper: ok, thanks
<RainCT> good night
<ubotu> New bug: #210535 in launchpad "untrue information in project overview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210535
<yeager> mdke: when will you start build the edubuntu-docs package?
<yeager> mdke: i have a file in the import queue for the Swedish edubuntu handbook
<mdke> yeager: I don't think the edubuntu handbook is being shipped in hardy, but I don't take care of that package - LaserJock can tell you more
<mdke> yeager: #ubuntu-docs is the best channel for this sort of thing
<yeager> mdke: ok, thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #214843 in launchpad "Cycles in team data kill mailing lists" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214843
#launchpad 2008-04-10
<LaserJock> yeager: still here?
<warp10> Is there a Launchpad admin that can help me? I was changing the team owner and assigned it to the wrong person -___-
<emgent> warp10: opnen question on lp or ask kiko, SteveA :)
<emgent> s/opnen/open/
<Rinchen> warp10, open a question please :-)
<warp10> Rinchen: I just hoped to fix this issue in a faster way... anyway, I'll do ask in answer, thank you :)
<Rinchen> warp10, we use the questions for tracking purposes and we have someone who monitors them
<emgent> hi Rinchen :)
<Rinchen> hi emgent!
<emgent> anteater with py-la-bu support is out :)
<emgent> (beta version)
<ubotu> New bug: #214762 in ubuntu "disable or correct problems with launchpad" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214762
<Rinchen> now that is an interesting bug
<emgent> Hehehe
<mwhudson> extremely coherent
<RoAkSoAx> hi all, is LP in maintenance?
<Zelut> is there any way to rename (including the URL) my LP hosted project?
<mwhudson> Zelut: yes, but you have to get an admin to do it
<mwhudson> ask a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Zelut> thank you
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mdke> morning mpt
<stgraber> mpt: you are in European timezone now ? :)
<\sh> guys...thx for the rebuild button in ppa section :) 
<mpt> stgraber, yep, GMT
<mdke> ah, welcome back mpt
<mdke> is the bzr hosting still slow? I'm committing what I think is only a few lines and it is taking ages
<mdke> ah, it's done now. But it certainly took a long time
<spiv> mdke: which branch?
<spiv> mdke: it shouldn't be slow
<mdke> spiv: it was revision 3790 at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/ubuntu-hardy
<mdke> it took I suppose around five minutes, although I wasn't looking very carefully
<spiv> mdke: if your bzr is new enough, you can find out how long it took by looking in ~/.bzr.log
<spiv> mdke: ah, that branch is in knit format.
<spiv> mdke: slow pushes is a known flaw with the design of that format
<spiv> mdke: if that branch were upgraded to packs (the default format since 1.0), pushing would be much faster
<mdke> spiv: right, I intend to upgrade shortly. I'm surprised thought because in the past pushing has been pretty snappy
<spiv> With knits, pushing takes time proportional to the number of files touched.
<mdke> ah, I see
<mdke> spiv: thanks for explaining
<spiv> I see you touched 12 files in that commit.
<mdke> yes, small changes but quite a few files touched
<spiv> So the push will be roughly 12 slower than touching 1 file, even if the individual changes are small.
<spiv> The new format doesn't have this problem :)
<carlos> morning
<mdke> spiv: cool. We will certainly update once hardy release is out the way
<mdke> carlos: morning
 * spiv nods
<mdke> carlos: I tried to upload some po files as we discussed today, but found that I didn't have permission... only on some languages do I have permission (like Azerbajani)
<carlos> hmm...
<carlos> I guess I choose the wrong language to check whether you had permissions...
<carlos> mdke: let me fix a problem we have with the import queue and we can talk about this after that...
<mdke> carlos: ok, no worries. I'll have to go to work shortly, but we can talk another time
<carlos> ok
<spacepluk> Hi, I'm working on a new spanish translation for ardour, and I'd like to put it into launchpad. Can anybody help me?
<carlos> spacepluk: hi, please read https://help.launchpad.net/TranslationsImportPolicy and https://help.launchpad.net/FAQ/Translations
<spacepluk> carlos: thanks
<carlos> np
 * mpt wishes Launchpad would stop inserting the text "Binary package hint: whatever" in his bug reports
<spacepluk> Is any Registry Administrator there?
<thumper> spacepluk: somewhere there is
<spacepluk> thumper: Hi thumper, I'm working on a translation for ardour but the project has no driver assigned on launchpad; and the translations tag leads me to the Registry Administrators Group. Should I send an email?
<thumper> spacepluk: ask a question on the launchpad project
<thumper> spacepluk: that's the quickest way to get stuff like this done (I think)
<spacepluk> thumper: thank you, I'm new to launchpad and I'm a bit lost :)
<thumper> spacepluk: ok, np
<cody-somerville> Could an lp admin please change the owner of the xubuntu-doc team from registry to myself?
<ubotu> New bug: #215019 in soyuz "Non-virtualised PPA uploads don't get builds for all architectures" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215019
<ubotu> New bug: #215014 in malone/1.2 "Make TracLPPlugin authenticate if required" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215014
<ubotu> New bug: #215021 in soyuz "Rename DistroArchSeries.ppa_suported" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215021
<carlos> jtv: hi, you were disconnected from the internal irc server
<jtv> carlos: was I?
 * jtv pings jtv
<jtv> seems like I was...
<jtv> That explains why you weren't answering.  :-)
<carlos> jtv: ;-)
<jtv> carlos: trying to get back in...
<ubotu> New bug: #215050 in rosetta "wish: fixed font option in translation forms" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215050
<ubotu> New bug: #215065 in malone "User should be able to save an advanced search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215065
<ubotu> New bug: #215066 in malone "User should be able to customize database views" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215066
<ubotu> New bug: #215070 in malone "Groups should have a group-status field at their disposal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215070
<ubotu> New bug: #215109 in launchpad "Let users import maling list archives into Launchpad" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215109
<ubotu> New bug: #215118 in launchpad "Odd mailing list resync behavior" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215118
<fta> dbgsym in ppa is really^1O missing. there's an old bug requesting this. Is there an ETA or a reason why it's not going to happen anytime soon ?
<cprov> fta: the reason is time, sorry. Soyuz team is fully booked till end of July and it's very unlikely that it will be implement before that.
<fta> ok, i understand
<cprov> fta: did you discuss it with someone in the distro-team ? Having their support, is good way to get it scheduled for implementation sooner.
<fta> it's very difficult to ask people to try preview packages (ppa) and provide good backtraces for crashes
<fta> i do a lot of mozilla packages with asac
<Hobbsee> fta: ie, you need to get someone within canonical interested, then it might happen.
<cprov> fta: yeah, I know
<Hobbsee> fta: until then, it's at the end of a very long list, no matter how important and useful it is.
<fta> hm
<cprov> Hobbsee: ehe, you and the crying-baby-talk again ;)
<Hobbsee> cprov: nah
<Hobbsee> cprov: just realistic.
<Hobbsee> cprov: but i've learned to bring up anything i'd like to see with LaserJock now, and not bug you directly.
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, did the source.changes security bug ever get scheduled for proper fixing?
<cprov> Hobbsee: that's what I'm encouraging fta to do. It's really the best way.
<Hobbsee> cprov: LaserJock != canonical ?
<cprov> I meant distro-team in general ... I can't tell if being part of canonical matters
<Hobbsee> it certainly hasn't been fixed.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock's not distro team either, afaik.  or if he is, fta is too.
<asac> cprov: hi. has this really not been asked for by distro team members yet?
<Hobbsee> cprov: so, consider asac your distro team :)
<asac> i think most of the distro team think that this is scheduled and it just lacks time rather than support from the distro team
<cprov> asac: I don't know, the only thing I know is that it's not scheduled yet
<asac> cprov: ok, ill figure that out
<asac> thanks
<asac> (figure out if there has been an official request and if not, then why)
<cprov> asac: as I said, time is relative, higher priority bugs will be fixed sooner ;)
<asac> hehe ... is that news ;) ?
<lool> Hey folks
<lool> I'm using bzr with launchpad, and I've experienced slownesses today with ubuntu mobile branches
<lool> For instance I have a bzr pull running since 25 mns
<lool> My bandwidth is used for bzr and only that ATM; I have a not so fast 6 MBits (ATM) ADSL line
<lool> And no particular delays in talking to the internet in general
<lool> There should only be a dozen or two of revisions between my branch and the latest vcs-import
<pochu> I've uploaded eclipse to my ppa but the 3 builds have hanged at the same point, (after) creating a dir... I guess you can/should cancel them, so that they don't sit there forever: https://edge.launchpad.net/~pochu/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=building
<pochu> sorry for the trouble
<lool> Things like bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-mobile/hildon-desktop/ubuntu => 5 mn 28 secs; a bzr upgrade --dirstate-tags on a sftp:// remote branch in lp took 34 minutes
<LaserJock> lool: is it normally faster than that?
<lool> In my experience it's not as slow usually
<lool> I suspect it's either due to server load, or software upgrade or something
<LaserJock> lool: it took me 8min45s for that first branch
<LaserJock> so it's apparently not just you
<lool> 46 minutes 50 seconds is the time the bzr pull ended up taking
<lool> Hi all, time for our weekly meeting
<lool> #startmeeting
<lool> Ups
<lool> ECHAN
<emgent> lol
<ubotu> New bug: #202133 in trashmob/trunk "This is a test bug, please ignore" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202133
<ubotu> New bug: #215235 in malone "Choosing another affected project is confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215235
<Rinchen> join us for the meeting in #launchpad-meeting
<ubotu> New bug: #215252 in launchpad-bazaar "Help sidebar recommends sftp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215252
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 17 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> changed mtg date
<ubotu> New bug: #133025 in launchpad-documentation "Incorrect text at end of blueprint tour" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133025
<clsk> how can I move my code hosted in an svn repository to launchpad's bzr repository? I've seen options for mirroring the SVN repository, but we're planning to do a complete move to bazaar.
<clsk> What would be the best way to do that?
<rockstar_> clsk, svn-bzr is how I converted them to bzr.  Then you can push to launchpad
<rockstar_> Er, bzr-svn...
<thumper> clsk: alternatively you could get an import done through LP then disable the svn repo
<clsk> disable it from launchpad you mean?
<thumper> clsk: where is the repo at the moment?
<thumper> clsk: we can also stop the import attempting to pull more
<thumper> you can then branch from the import branch and use that as trunk from then on
<clsk> sourceforge
<clsk> that would be ideal.
 * thumper bbs
#launchpad 2008-04-11
<ubotu> New bug: #215448 in malone "Should strip gpg signatures for attachments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215448
<RAOF> Ooo, yeah.
<mtaylor> kiko: hey... how do I keep a package in a PPA from building for lpia? 
<mtaylor> kiko: I've got one with mono depends which don't seem to be in gutsy for lpia, and I'd love to mark it as "don't bother"
<cprov-out> mtaylor: restrict the control file Architecture field
<mtaylor> cprov-out: isn't that just for the binary packages? 
<mtaylor> or the binary sections, rather? 
<cprov-out> mtaylor: well, it controls in which architecture you want to build a given binary package, if instead of 'any' you specify 'i386 amd64' it won't build in lpia
<mtaylor> cprov-out: right... but I'm erroring out in missing build depends... 
<mtaylor> so I'm trying to prevent it from even loading up a vm and starting...
<cprov-out> mtaylor: sorry, I don't understand what you mean. loading where ?
<mtaylor> a PPA
<mtaylor> in a PPA
<mtaylor> cprov-out: so, I upload the source package for gutsy
<mtaylor> and it tries to build it against i386 amd64 and lpia, but I konw that the lpia build is going to fail for gutsy - and that it's going to fail in the build-dep step
<mtaylor> and I don't really care about that - so I'd like to just skip it
<kiko> mtaylor, what cprov-out said -- update the control file to not build it on that arch.
<mtaylor> do I need to do the architecture field of all of the binary sections?
<cprov-out> mtaylor: okay, so far ... upload a new source that won't build in lpia, change the Architecture in the control file as I've suggested.
<kiko> yes -- one for each binary, mt
<kiko> mtaylor, 
<mtaylor> ok
<kiko-zzz> cprov-out, now -- to to bed. :)
 * kiko-zzz goes too
<cprov-out> mtaylor: s/any/i386 amd64 (leave the 'all' alone)
<cprov-out> kiko-zzz: not yet, I have a review to reply, but g'night :)
<mtaylor> sweet. thanks guys
<YokoZar> My emails to ubuntu-devel are still getting put in the moderation queue despite me being in the Ubuntu Developer group.  Do I have to use a specific address, or can I use any of my confirmed launchpad emails?
<YokoZar> Or is it because I have to sign my emails?
<jamesh> YokoZar: ubuntu-devel is not managed by launchpad
<jamesh> so you need to subscribe any emails you want to post as at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel
<YokoZar> jamesh: I was hoping someone would know how the scripts interact, because it somehow uses the ubuntu devel group as a validation
<jamesh> which scripts are you referring to?
<YokoZar> Or maybe I'm mistaken and new Ubuntu devs have to be manually added to the mailing list by the admin
<YokoZar> I just assumed there was some sort of "ask launchpad if this email is an ubuntu dev, if not put in moderation queue" type script going on
<jamesh> you need to subscribe to the mailing list yourself
<jamesh> see the URL I posted above
<YokoZar> I'm already subscribed though, since before I was a dev
<YokoZar> I'll try removing/redoing it, maybe that'll refresh it
<jamesh> YokoZar: we do have mailing list support in Launchpad now, but the existing Ubuntu mailing lists haven't been migrated to that infrastructure
<jamesh> that will likely happen in the future
<YokoZar> Thanks
<jamesh> once that's done, you'll be able to post with any email registered to your LP account, and you'll only get first post moderation once for all lists
<jamesh> rather than once for each list
<jamesh> (in cases where you aren't a list member, that is)
<YokoZar> I think I figured out the problem - I registered a long time ago with an address that now forwards to my current one; since I was sending from my new  address, it thought me not a subscriber
<YokoZar> Thanks for your help :)
<jamesh> YokoZar: you can subscribe multiple addresses to the list, and set them as no email if you want
<jamesh> that way you can post from multiple addresses but receive email on only one
<emgent> good night people
<jtv> mdke: ping
<mdke> jtv: (In case I'm not around at the moment, please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I get back)
<carlos> morning
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<jml> morning. pshaw.
<jml> mpt: changing hemispheres has you all topsy turvy!
<jml> next thing you know, you'll be saying that the sun rises in the west and eggs should be cracked with a fork!
<mpt> Eggs should be cracked with a frying pan.
<mdke> morning all
 * mdke winces at mention of eggs
<mdke> jtv: pong; saw your email, and am pretty excited :)
<mdke> sounds awesome
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> a question about SVN imports
<AnAnt> does that mean that I should continue using the SVN or the BZR ?
<AnAnt> because I see a status called "last sync"
<thumper> AnAnt: it depends
<AnAnt> thumper: depends on what ?
<thumper> AnAnt: if you are switching to bzr then just start using bzr
<thumper> AnAnt: if you want to keep committing to svn then don't
<AnAnt> sorry, I was lagging
<AnAnt> thumper: depends on what ?
<thumper> [19:14] <thumper> AnAnt: if you are switching to bzr then just start using bzr
<thumper> [19:14] <thumper> AnAnt: if you want to keep committing to svn then don't
<AnAnt> thumper: ok, I see that the bzr is in ~vcs.imports/ how do I change that to be in my team dir ?
<thumper> AnAnt: branch from it and push to LP
<jtv> mdke: cool, just let me know what you need.
<AnAnt> thumper: you mean: bzr branch http://<~vcs.imports URL> , then bzr push svn+ssh://<my team url> ?
<mdke> jtv: basically I have been importing po files into the ubuntu-doc branch, and correcting some of them by amending a string and the po-revision-date. I've got a list of them in a file called broken_translations in the branch and need to upload those po files to LP at ubuntu/hardy/+source/ubuntu-docs/templates
<thumper> AnAnt: if you are using a recent bzr (1.2 or later) then use 'bzr launchpad-login' to identify yourself
<thumper> AnAnt: then you can go 'bzr branch lp:~vcs-imports/project/name
<thumper> AnAnt: and 'bzr push lp:~team/project/name'
<thumper> AnAnt: somewhat smaller
<AnAnt> ok
<thumper> I'm looking to change the ui shortly (RSN)
<AnAnt> how do I tell bzr about my account ?
<AnAnt> I get: No Launchpad user ID configured.
<AnAnt> thumper: how do I tell bzr about my account ?
<mdke> AnAnt: did you see the bit about "bzr launchpad-login"
<jtv> mdke: argh, the scripts don't support sourcepackage uploads yet.  Never mind.  Have a URL to that broken_translations file for me?
<AnAnt> ah, bzr launchpad-login <username>
 * mpt gets enraged by "There is 1 error"
<mpt> I fixed the error, but Launchpad keeps unfixing it
<mdke> jtv: hang on a tic. (to be honest, I don't really know why we use LP source package translations rather than project translations, it's all a bit confused)
<jtv> mdke: saves an import step, I guess.  Shortens your feedback cycle.
<mdke> jtv: can LP import translations automatically from a bzr branch yet?
<mdke> or is that not feasible?
<jtv> mdke: that's still a long way off.
<AnAnt> thanks fellows !
<mdke> jtv: ah. anyway, we don't really use the automatic import stuff; since all our translations come from LP anyway
<mdke> it's no big deal to upload pot files
<jtv> mdke: the file you're digging up links to the updated PO files, right?
<mdke> jtv: not really, it just lists them. what do you mean by links?
<jtv> mdke: just so I can unambiguously find the right ones.
<mdke> jtv: yes, that will be ok. I'm just waiting for a commit to go through
<jtv> ok
<mdke> jtv: but at the moment I haven't finished correcting all the translations, it would just be to show you how things are set up, for now. I expect that all the translations will be fixed by the weekend
<jtv> mdke: okay, if you send them to me now I can start scripting.
<jtv> mdke: the problem was that you don't have upload privileges, right?
<jtv> mdke: going for a post-lunch walk first though.  :-)
<mdke> jtv: yes; I had upload privileges for some languages but not others
<mdke> damn this commit is taking a long time
<mdke> jtv: ok, my commit hasn't finished and I need to go to work, so i'll just tell you. In the https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/ubuntu-hardy branch, it is at ubuntu/broken_translations, and the templates referred to are all at ubuntu/$templatename
<mdke> jtv: (except for one, serverguide, which is at generic/serverguide)
<mdke> jtv: for the next release I've simplified the branch structure a lot so it is more straightforward
<jtv> mdke: ok, thanks.
<mdke> jtv: the broken translations file has some asterisks in it, which are just for my benefit so  can see which translations I fixed already; I'll take them out when everything is fixed
<mdke> jtv: thanks to you :)
<jtv> mdke: as I like to say, thank me when it's done. :-)
<mdke> i will :D
<mdke> bye
<jtv> bye
<ubotu> New bug: #215537 in malone "Correcting unknown package by choosing "I don't know" gives further mysterious error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215537
<Fujitsu> Hm, I think that's a dupe.
<Fujitsu> Indeed, bug #189522.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189522 in malone ""I don't know" refused when reporting a bug" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189522
<Fujitsu> mpt: You even replied to that bug yourself.
<mpt> Fujitsu, I saw that report when reporting the new one
<Fujitsu> Is the new one different in some way?
<mpt> 189522 doesn't have enough information for me to tell whether it's the same bug
<mpt> but it seems unlikely that it is
<Fujitsu> 189522's reporter complains that he can't choose "I don't know". You do too in 215537. Is it particularly likely that it's broken in two ways?
<mpt> In David's case he (apparently) chose "I don't know" to start with, whereas I chose a package name to start with.
<Fujitsu> Ah. So it could well be.
 * Fujitsu returns to his cave.
<mpt> Bug 102216 is in a similar predicament -- I can't reproduce it, it might be the same bug as the one I just reported, but it seems unlikely.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102216 in ubuntu "[malone] Still finds an error when chosen dont know for package name" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102216
<ubotu> New bug: #215557 in launchpad-buildd "open-iscsi fails to install" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215557
<Kmos> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ftp.dei.uc.pt-archive2 -> could some LP admin remove my entry that is duplicate?
<\sh> guys, when is the publisher for ppa running? every XX mins? 
<Fujitsu> \sh: */20
<\sh> Fujitsu, thx :)
<ubotu> New bug: #215575 in launchpad "xorg-driver-fglrx cannot be selected as package to report bug about" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215575
<muffinresearch> Quick question. Does launchpad have any kind of web service or API?
<nouri> Hi.  Is there a way to send bug e-mails to an arbitrary e-mail address?
<nouri> I want to send bug mails to a list.  (And I found out too late that launchpad itself has lists now.)
<ubotu> New bug: #215628 in soyuz "Require a script to unembargo private packages" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215628
<ignas> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #215661 in launchpad "PPA should allow multiple versions of a package to be present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215661
<ubotu> New bug: #215665 in malone "impossible to install hardy in LVM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215665
<ubotu> New bug: #137440 in launchpad-documentation "Launchpad application tours don't close the deal" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137440
 * Hobbsee stabs packages that dont' built.
<Hobbsee> er, build
<ignas> i am having a small problem with PPA
<ignas> i made the mistake of deleting a package from there
<Hobbsee> shoot
<ignas> now i have files in there that do not allow me to reupload the package
<ignas> and i can't find a way to make it rebuild the package
<ignas> the package was broken, but at least it was apt-get installable for some value of apt-get installable
<Hobbsee> upload a higher version?
<ignas> automatically generated stuff so making it create something a version higher is a bit problematic
<Hobbsee> because the stuff all autogenerates again, each time?
<ignas> no, because the code that would detect what "debian" versions are available is not there ;)
<ignas> so if the package i am generating a deb from is the same - i will get the same debian package version
<Hobbsee> sounds like the package is broken.
<ignas> which package?
<Hobbsee> your package
<ignas> the idea is this - i take a python egg, run it through a script, and get all the parts needed to upload it to PPA
<ignas> like .changes .dsc the diff and the tarball
<ignas> automatically
<ignas> as that is the only way i can generate the deb at the moment
<ignas> i can't really create zope.i18n_3.4.0-2
<ignas> and as 3.4.0-1 was uploaded to launchpad
<ignas> and then deleted
<ignas> i can't upload 3.4.0-1 again
<Hobbsee> why?
<ignas> because ppa does not allow me that
<ignas> it deleted the deb
<Hobbsee> if you wait for the cron job, you can actually upload it again.
<Hobbsee> oh, so this is not true delete.
<Hobbsee> cprov-out: might be able to help you do a true delete
<ignas> i don't know what a true delete is ...
<Hobbsee> stuff that deletes both binary and source
<ignas> i see
<ignas> only admins can do it?
<Hobbsee> apparnetly so
 * Hobbsee does not work on launchpad
<Hobbsee> ignas: is it really helpful to have created a build system where you cannot do a rebuild, for any reason?
<sayers> Launchpad is a very cool tool.
<ignas> i can do a rebuild, problem is that if I fix a package, i can't upload the fixed package if it's already there
<ignas> unless i do a "new release"
<ignas> as in - debian release
<cprov-out> ignas: the disk-remover is running each 30 minutes are you sure that the files still on disk. Point me to your PPA.
<ignas> cprov-out: https://edge.launchpad.net/~schooltool-owners/+archive?field.name_filter=zope.i18n&field.status_filter=any
<ignas> zope.i18n 3.4.0 is the problematic package
<Hobbsee> fricking launchpad.
<Hobbsee> cprov-out: please investigate OOPS-832EA102 
<Hobbsee> and OOPS-832EA103
<Hobbsee> come on, this was working for gutsy...
<Hobbsee> it shouldn't die around hardy freeze time.
<cprov-out> ignas: the files you've mentioned are not in pool since 2,5 hours ago, you should be able to re-upload the same version.
<ignas> i see, i saw them listed when i expanded package description so i assumed they still are in there
<ignas> got "Already uploaded to ppa.launchpad.net"
<ignas> "Doing nothing for python-zope.i18n_3.4.0-1_source.changes"
<Hobbsee> ignas: use dput -f
<cprov-out> ignas: :) dput is silly 
 * Hobbsee tries the workaround
<ignas> cprov-out: thanks, that fixed it
 * Hobbsee stabs.
<Hobbsee> workaround doesn't work.
<cprov-out> ignas: too early ... wait some minutes to thank us.
<ignas> :)
<Hobbsee> no way to do release management work on launchpad any more.  Not happy.  Please fix.  Thanks in advance.
<cprov-out> Hobbsee: let's check your oops. You, impatient child :P
<Hobbsee> cprov-out: it's 1am.  I'm not so patient when i want the stuff to build before i go to bed.
<Hobbsee> cprov-out: and i don't think slangasek suddenly wants to do all the universe stuff, too.
<cprov-out> Hobbsee: it was a timeout, did you try again ?
<Hobbsee> cprov-out: 3 times on edge, 2 on normal LP.
<Hobbsee> no dice.
<Hobbsee> hiya mthaddon 
<mthaddon> hey Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> cprov-out: can you ping me when you get it fixed please?
 * Hobbsee heads to bed
<cprov-out> Hobbsee: okay, good night.
<Hobbsee> thanks
<Hobbsee> Rejected:
<Hobbsee> The source bip - 0.7.2-0ubuntu1 is already accepted in ubuntu/hardy and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<Hobbsee> ?
<Hobbsee> i deleted it.
 * Hobbsee shrugs, will test it in other ways
<ubotu> New bug: #215738 in soyuz "The message on emails for upload rejections is misleading" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215738
<ignas> cprov-out: hmm, indeed - apparently no thanks ;) even though i have reuploaded the package with -f, launchpad is not trying to rebuilt it, because it is "deleted"
<ignas> cprov-out: launchpad rejected my changes because - "the version is the same"
<kiko> ignas, increment the version and try again.
<ignas> kiko: i can't
<ignas> kiko: which is why i tried to remove the old package
<ignas> "delete" it
<ignas> and upload it again
<ignas> it deleted the deb
<kiko> ignas, you can't? fingers cramped? :)
<ignas> kiko: i can't - it would take long, and i want a working deb back
<cprov-out> ignas: does't really matter if you've deleted the source, soyuz check if it was ever uploaded to that PPA.
<cprov-out> ignas: so, you will never be able to reupload the same version.
<ignas> kiko: so i was thinking maybe there is a way to at least "rebuild" the deb again
<ignas> if i can't reupload the same version
<kiko> hmmm
<ignas> until i get the version part resolved
<ignas> because at the moment i am stuck
<ignas> old version deleted, new version - not there yet
<cprov-out> ignas: why did you remove it ?
<ignas> cprov-out: because i assumed that if i will remove it i will be able to upload it back
<ignas> again
<ignas> because well - it won't be in there
<cprov-out> I have to go not, but I'm sure someone else will explain to you why it's we can't allow you to upload the same version of a package with a different content.
 * cprov-out goes
<ignas> emm, so unless i will manage to come up with a new version I will not have anything installable in PPA?
<kiko> ignas, you can just append -rev1 to the existing version number.
<ignas> kiko: packages are generated automatically
<ignas> kiko: i have written only parts of that system, so i would have to find out how it works and fix it
<ignas> kiko: which i will do, but it will take time
<kiko> ignas, you can change them after generated, this once.
<ignas> kiko: i have no idea how debian packages are generated at the moment
<kiko> ignas, I'll let you read about that -- but it's not very complicated, just pick up the source package you generated and update the version
<kiko> maybe LaserJock or Fujitsu might have a hint :)
<ignas> kiko: so - why is the delete button in there at all?
<ignas> kiko: if it only "hides" actually
<ignas> and if it only "hides", why isn't there "unhide" button
<kiko> it does delete the package.
<kiko> it just doesn't allow you to reuse the version.
<ignas> i see
<ignas> ok, it makes sense, though having an undelete or "rebuild" button would be kind of nice, because - the version is locked to the particular state of the package anyway
<ignas> if it is to "not allow 2 different packages under the same name + version in the world"
<kiko> that I could agree with; however, if you delete and upload a new version, all bets are off.
<ignas> thing, then it would kind of make sense to allow people to reupload the same package under the same version number
<kiko> if you want to file a bug about undeleting deleted packages that haven't been superseded yet, we can do that
<ignas> i mean - you can just keep md5/sha or something like that
<ignas> kiko: if such a thing would make sense for anyone else except for me at this specific moment...
<ignas> hmm, i have dsc file, changes file, orig.tar.gz and diff.gz, how do i get the same sandbox i would get by using "apt-get source some-package" from these?
<rockstar_> Can someone point me to the link where I can request an svn project be converted to bzr?
<rockstar_> ...and added to launchpad...
<_MMA_> I don't know if this is a Launchpad or Bazaar question. Is there a way to keep specific files automatically synced between branches?
<ubotu> New bug: #215798 in launchpad-bazaar "Register branch page should make it clear registration is not pre-requisite for working on a project" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215798
<sque> Hi! I need some help with branch merging... I am unexperienced user of bazaar. Ok I have this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~sque/liboonet/spec2-dev and I want to merge it at this https://code.launchpad.net/~sque/liboonet/trunk. I clicked on propose for merge, it changed on "work in progress" statues, I then added to the merge queue
<sque> and now? what?
<sque> how the REAL merging happens? I have given all the needed info
<matsubara> sque: someone with the appropriate permission need to merge your branch into the other branch
<sque> I am the owner of both branches
<matsubara> and push the changes to launchpad
<sque> matsubara the "propose for merging" and "add in merge queue" are just informational actions?
<sque> I have to pull both branches localy, merge one to the other and push it back?
<matsubara> sque: AFAIK, yes
<matsubara> you just need to pull the target branch locally.
<matsubara> brz pull target-branch
<matsubara> cd target-branch
<sque> I have done that...
<sque> and then?
<matsubara> bzr merge url-of-proposed-merge-branch
<matsubara> bzr commit -m "description of merged changes"
<matsubara> bzr push
<matsubara> I think that would do it
<sque> so this... does nothing! https://code.launchpad.net/~sque/liboonet/trunk/+merge-queue
<matsubara> well, nothing is unfair. Imagine for instance how that merge-queue helps projects which get lots of contributions. It's a single place where you can see all the proposed patches to include in mainline.
<matsubara> I think that at some point this might be automated though.
<matsubara> sque: you might want to ask thumper about it when he's around.
<matsubara> or maybe abentley
<sque> The way it is presented seems more like a real action not just an organizational place
<sque> and that got confused me. If I knew from the 1st place that it was just informational I wouldn't use it on a project of 1 developer :P
<sque> I would just merge the code localy and just commit it
<sque> anyway ty :)
<matsubara> sque: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar
<matsubara> sque: that's the list of specs the launchpad-bazaar team will be working on. check the branch-merge-bot one. it seems to be what you're asking for.
<sque> it was the first in the list that I clicked ;)
<matsubara> sque: so the merge-queue page is the first step on that direction
<sque> yes
<sque> and probably you will press something like "do it" and all the queue will be processed
<sque> nice :D
<Zelut> I just uploaded a package to my PPA which was denied.  I believe I have fixed it but the same dput command tells me 'you already uploaded that one dummy'
<LaserJock> Zelut: yeah, either remove the .upload file or use dput -f
<nand> hi!
<Zelut> LaserJock: ok, that works.. now I realize I don't think I fixed the problem after all :)
<Zelut> LaserJock: I build my package with bzr-buildpackage --native.  That created .changes, .deb, .orig & .dsc.
<nand> some news on the LP mailing lists since #208431 got fixed?
<nand> my application is still stuck :/
<Zelut> LaserJock: I dput the .changes (after signing) and its rejected for 'containing a binary package'
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> you need a source-only upload
<Zelut> LaserJock: ..but if I remove the .deb from the folder it complains that it can't find the .deb.
<LaserJock> so look for a _source.changes file
<LaserJock> rather than a _<arch>.changes
<Zelut> ...which I don't have.
<LaserJock> could be you need to create one
<Zelut> can you tell I'm new at this :)
<Zelut> ok, I think I got it.. dput the _source.changes file.. lets see how this gets accepted.
<LaserJock> it's got a much better chance :-)
<Zelut> I'll wrap my head around this one of these days.
<Zelut> ok, this is probably another simple one but this time I got: Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution.                                                                             
<LaserJock> oops
<LaserJock> you uploaded to Ubuntu
<LaserJock> you were ------||----- close to being a MOTU there ;-)
<Zelut> i thought I'd try to squeeze it in there
<LaserJock> so you just rand dput *_source.changes?
<LaserJock> *ran
<Zelut> I did, and I'm using the .dput.conf as suggested here: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<LaserJock> yeah, the problem is the default is ubuntu
<LaserJock> we've discussed a little about changing the global dput config to not default to ubuntu to avoid that kind of thing
<Zelut> so I should simple remove the /ubuntu/ on my incoming or..?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> your .dput.cf file is fine
<LaserJock> you just need to do dput my-ppa *_source.changes
<LaserJock> where "my-ppa" is the name of the PPA in the .dput.cf you want to upload to
<LaserJock> dput has a global config file in /etc/ that has an ubuntu section for developers to upload with
<LaserJock> but it's set as the default
<Zelut> that makes sense
<Zelut> i wonder if its assumed people using PPAs already know this so it isn't mentioned on the LP link.
<Zelut> ie; if you're building your own PPA archive you *probably* already know the steps so the docs are lacking.
<Zelut> ok, tat one was accepted
<Zelut> thank you
<LaserJock> well, it is in there
<LaserJock> but probably not clear enough
<LaserJock> Step 3: Upload signed sources only (no binaries), using
<LaserJock> dput phototeam-ppa P_V_source.changes
<LaserJock> so technically that has both the "You need to upload _source.changes" part and "dput <ppa> *_source.changes" part
<LaserJock> but it's not really as clear as it probably should be
<ubotu> New bug: #215913 in malone "filing bug report requires account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215913
<ubotu> New bug: #195013 in rosetta "Firefox 3 and xulrunner 1.9 needs translations" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195013
<gilir> hi
<gilir> I have some problems with a PPA
<gilir> The repository itself seems to be corrupted
<gilir> https://launchpad.net/~awn-testing/+archive
<gilir> If somenone have a good idea, I'm interesting :)
<Rinchen> gilir, what do you mean by "corrupted"?  I see you had some amd64 failures there
<Rinchen> but other than that it looks ok to me
<Rinchen> gilir, ah, I see. "Chroot problem"
<Rinchen> kiko, do you know what causes the ppa builders to set the status as "Chroot problem"?
<Rinchen> that's a new one for me
<gilir> Rinchen people using the PPA have the same error when they do apt-get update
<Rinchen> gilir, well your log states "E: Encountered a section with no Package: header"
<Rinchen> do you have a depends in there by chance?
 * Rinchen is not the PPA expert. :-)
<gilir> Rinchen yes I build package with depends on packages on the PPA
<gilir> but I can't see which package have this Section probelm
<Rinchen> yeah the logs don't seem to indicate which dependency it might be...they just issue the error
<Rinchen> unfortunately gilir I don't know enough to help you beyond this point. someone else here might though.  If you don't get an answer, you can file a Question on LP or email the users list
<gilir> Rinchen Ok thanks :)
#launchpad 2008-04-12
<synic> is there a way to disable blueprints all together for a project
<bimberi> synic: click on Change Details and uncheck 'This project uses blueprints'  ??
<bimberi> not sure if it can be done once it has previously been checked and/or 1+ blueprints exist though (hence the '??')
<synic> bimberi: hrmm, d'oh.  Some do.
<mykas0> hi everyone
<mykas0> I have a question on the Launchpad system, is this the best place to ask?
<spiv> mykas0: it's a good place to ask
<spiv> mykas0: but it's a weekend, so it's pretty quiet
<mykas0> oh, ok
<mykas0> This is more out of curiosity that anything else, but...why does karma lower, from time to time?
<spiv> mykas0: (so depending on the question, you might find the launchpad-users mailing list more effective, or filing a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad)
<spiv> mykas0: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<mykas0> oh, ok, thanks
<mykas0> is there any way to see how many lines I've translated, overall?
<spiv> I'm not sure, sorry.
<mykas0> ok, thank you anyway
<mykas0> just one more thing, please
<mykas0> when submitting questions to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad , can I submit more than a question by ticket?
<spiv> You can submit requests for help, or admin requests (e.g. project renames, I think)
<mykas0> ok, thank you :)
<ubotu> New bug: #216149 in rosetta "Report XML SyntaxError in XPI files as TranslationFormatSyntaxError" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216149
<AnAnt> Hello, thanks for this svn import in: lp:~vcs-imports/ubuntume-artwork/trunk, now that I have pushed it into lp:~ubuntume.team/ubuntume-artwork/trunk , so I don't need the one in ~vcs-imports, can I request that it be removed ?
<spiv> AnAnt: that should be fine, file a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar
<AnAnt> spiv: thanks
<elmargol> Hi, how can I create a new team?
<Fujitsu> elmargol: Head to /people. There should be a link there.
<elmargol> thx!
<jcs> It would be awesome if there was a way to mail all the people who had recently contributed translations to a project.  Is there?
<Adri2000> is there a reason that the .po at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/tasks/+imports are still in the review queue?
<kiko> jcs, how recently?
<kiko> Adri2000, might be that jtv and carlos are just too busy
<Adri2000> kiko: tasks is a program that was moved from universe to main during the hardy cycle, and therefore if these .po are not approved in time for the last langpack upload (don't know when it is), there will be no translation at all in hardy for this program :/
<kiko> Adri2000, okay, make sure to raise this on answers.l.n/rosetta
<jcs> kiko: I guess just the most recent person to update each language.  A lot of these guys aren't on my project's mailing list so saying "update the translations" there doesn't help.
<kiko> jcs, I think I see that you mean. interesting use case
<Adri2000> kiko: ok I will do that
<Fujitsu> Adri2000: Note that langpacks are frequently updates post-release - that's much of the point of them.
<Fujitsu> *frequently updated
 * Hobbsee waves to kiko
<ubotu> New bug: #216279 in tasks "Translation template is not being generated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216279
<lukeen> hey guys! i think i found a bug in Translations. i was about translating the transmission bittorrent client and came over this https://translations.launchpad.net/transmission/trunk/+pots/transmission/de/144/+translate. after translating launchpad sent: Error in Translation: 'msgstr[0]' is not a valid C format string, unlike 'msgid'. Reason: In the directive number 1, the character ';' is not a valid conversion specifier.'msgstr[1]'
<ubotu> New bug: #216297 in rosetta "Translating complex strings like "<i>%1$'d Piece @ %2$s</i>" not allowed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216297
<lukeen> ubotu: yes i created this one a minute ago...
<lukeen> :D a bot, shame on me..
<leroutier> hello
<leroutier> I did a mistake when registering swfdec project for Gutsy and Hardy : I linked it to the swfdec package instead of swfdec0.5 and swfdec0.6 and there is no way I could find to remove those dead references
<leroutier> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/swfdec & https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/swfdec
<leroutier> Anyone has a clue on how to do it ?
<Fujitsu> leroutier: Go to the source package page with Ubuntu, not within an Ubuntu release.
<Fujitsu> There should be a delete button in the main table.
<Fujitsu> ... except that that page isn't actually meant to be there, so there's no way to delete it.
<leroutier> Yep, I double checked and so no way to suppress those bad references
<leroutier> so => saw
<Fujitsu> This is bug #157342 - that sourcepackagename shouldn't exist in Ubuntu. For now, you'll probably have to ask a question at the answers link in the topic.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157342 in launchpad "PPA-created SourcePackageNames appear to exist in Ubuntu too" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157342 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<Fujitsu> Hm, actually, it's not that bug, as it was published in Warty.
<leroutier> yep, "swfdec" package existed in warty
<Fujitsu> They really shouldn't be linkable to in other releases :(
<Fujitsu> For now, ask a question.
<Fujitsu> And i'll file a couple of bugs.
<leroutier> Asking a question on "launchpad" product page ?
<ubotu> New bug: #216312 in malone "my karma got decremented" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216312
<Hobbsee> notabug.
<Fujitsu> leroutier: Correct.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I've seen a few of them lately.
<leroutier> ok, doing so now
 * Hobbsee invalidates
 * Fujitsu restrains himself from replying with `Yes.\n  status invalid'
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: any idea if launchpad has managed to grow an ability to actually stop a contributor contributing ot one project yet?
<Fujitsu> No. Kmos seems to be restraining himself fairly well, with only a couple of comments and fake accounts lately...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: seen the ML yet?
<Hobbsee> he's clearly still contributing
<Fujitsu> I saw a forward on it a night or two ago.
<Fujitsu> It was more Debian contribution.
<Hobbsee> there's more on his assigned bugs
<Fujitsu> They're all old.
<Hobbsee> yeah, the one that i checked looked like it
<leroutier> Fujitsu, looks like I already reported the problem long ago and forgot about it : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/4556
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 4556 in launchpad "Can't remove link between project and source package" [Medium,Fix released]  - Assigned to David Allouche (ddaa)
<leroutier> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/156118
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156118 in launchpad "Launchpad lists packages which are not available in a specific release (dup-of: 4556)" [Undecided,New] 
<Fujitsu> That doesn't help with your case, though.
<Fujitsu> As the UI with the delete button relies on the package being published in that release.
<leroutier> yep
<leroutier> But as my bug was set as a dupe of 4556, both were closed
<Fujitsu> I'm about to go to bed, so you might want to file a new one.
<Fujitsu> Actually, that can probably be unduped.
<leroutier> Ok, or reopening 156118, explaining why it is not fixed ?
<Fujitsu> Yep, undupe it.
<leroutier> k, doing so now. Thanks for your help and good night
<spacepluk> hi, can I upload packages for gutsy and hardy in the PPA ??
<Fujitsu> Ah, 204119.
<Fujitsu> leroutier: ^^
<leroutier> yep, he's got a breezy ghost, like i have one for gutsy & hardy
<leroutier> duping my bug on his one
<elmargol> is this the right place to ask ppa related questions?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> but it is a weeken
<Hobbsee> d
<elmargol> I have a package on my ppa wich depends a package on my ppa... dow do I include this?
<Hobbsee> upload the depended-on package first.
<Hobbsee> wait for that to build, then upload the next one
<Hobbsee> require the ppa package in your build depends by versoin number, if you like.
<elmargol> thx i try this
<beasty> evening 
<beasty> i've just created a ppa 
<beasty> how long would it take before it becomes active ?
<LaserJock> right now I believe
<LaserJock> as soon as you create it
<beasty> weird 
<LaserJock> beasty: what problem are you having?
<beasty> cause when i try to surf to it ... i get this 
<beasty> 'The requested URL /jdecoste/ubuntu was not found on this server.'
<LaserJock> well, have you uploaded anything?
<beasty> no i'm figuring that part out :)
<LaserJock> it probably doesn't create the directory structure until there's actually something there
<beasty> ok 
<beasty> and how do upload somthing ?
<LaserJock> are you reading the QuickStart page?
<LaserJock> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<beasty> ok thanks 
<beasty> think i skipped that part on reading 
<beasty> thanks alot 
<scode> Someone suggestion the software launchpad was using for cvs->bzr mirroring was pretty solid. Does one know what software this is?
<LaserJock> cscvs perhaps
<LaserJock> there are two similar projects and I can never get them straight
<LaserJock> scode: https://launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs
<scode> Thanks!
<mc__> Is it possible to get launchpad recognizing automatically recognize when a bug is fixed via bzr?
<LaserJock> there is ongoing work on that
<LaserJock> similar to how Ubuntu developers can close bug reports via changelogs
<emgent> heya
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> How does ubotu know about new bugs?
<LaserJock> I believe via email
<LaserJock> i.e. it parses ubuntu-bugs or similar
<RainCT> uhm.. do you know if there's some other way?
<LaserJock> I don't think so
<RainCT> LaserJock: ok, thanks
<RainCT> LaserJock: that's the 3th answer today, I'll have to give you a cookie :)
<LaserJock> hah
<Pretto> hi there, i will love if anyone could give me a direction on how to upload project code in lauchpad to use bzr
<RainCT> Pretto: do you have a project on Launchpad?
<Pretto> RainCT, yes
<RainCT> Pretto: ok, and also already created the branch locally?
<Pretto> RainCT, not yet.. i am doing it now reading the how to
<RainCT> Pretto: ok. basically it is just "bzr init", "bzr commit -m "Initial commit." and then send it to Launchpad doing:  bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~<user or team name>/<project name>/<branch name>
<Pretto> RainCT, thank you
<Pretto> RainCT, i will do that
<RainCT> Pretto: no problem. once you have that just keep doing "bzr commit -m '<commit message>'" and "bzr push" (no need to write the URL again, it will remember it) to upload, and "bzr pull" or "bzr merge" to update your local branch (the first one if you haven't changed anything since the last time you pushed, or the second one if someone has done changes at the same time as you)
<Pretto> RainCT, i know it.. i just never had to create the branch
<RainCT> Pretto: ah ok, great
<Pretto> RainCT, done, thank you for the help
<RainCT> you're welcome
#launchpad 2008-04-13
<Hexzone> restart
<ubotu> New bug: #216587 in launchpad "links in	https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jelmer/bundlebuggy/newer-turbogears	confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216587
<hyperair> hi there. is edge.launchpad.net down?
<mwhudson> hyperair: yes
<mwhudson> it's back now though
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: you should have told rainct that he could parse the bugs +text output.
<Hobbsee> or use py-lp-bugs
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: for a bot?
<LaserJock> for new bugs?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: probably.
<LaserJock> how would it know what to parse?
<zwnj> hi there
<zwnj> i was looking at launchpad's mailing-list feature of ~ubuntu-l10n-fa, and requested a mailing-list.  we already have one, and i thought i can import that one to launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #216668 in malone "Need overview of distribution bugs throughout all series" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216668
<ubotu> New bug: #216670 in malone "Need overview of distribution CVEs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216670
<ubotu> New bug: #216701 in launchpad "warzone2100 SVN import still "testing" after weeks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216701
<mwhudson> f**king _hell_: *googling* for "warzone2100 launchpad" finds that bug
<mdke> zwnj: Ubuntu doesn't currently recommend using launchpad for mailing lists, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/CreatingTeamGuide#head-44b46f6933af908453fecff8eebcbb9e0cb722eb
<zwnj> mdke: i thought it's integrated with mailman lists.  so i just need to cancel the request
<mdke> zwnj: it uses mailman as a backend, but it isn't integrated with external mailman lists; when it is, I think we'll certainly try to adopt it for Ubuntu
<zwnj> mdke: that's great. thanks :)
<mdke> translation imports/exports are serious slow - are there any improvements in the works?
<jussio1> can someone point me to some documentation about authentication for packages? ie, why ppa's dont have authentication?
<bimberi> jussio1: bug 125103
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125103 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Hobbsee> bimberi!
<bimberi> Hobbsee! :)
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> heya mpt!  hi kiko!
<mc__> Is it possible to turn a mirrored branch into a hosted one?
<ubotu> New bug: #216828 in rosetta "Error saving suggestions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216828
<andrea-bs> mc__: you have to register the hosted branch and push the code, than remove the mirrored branch
<mpt> jml, thumper: should that ^^^^^^^^ be easier?
<Balaams_Miracle> I was wondering what the correct procedure is to suggest a package for inclusion in the Ubuntu repo's. I know that this is the LP room, but maybe someone here knows.
<LaserJock> Balaams_Miracle: #ubuntu-motu would probably be the appropriate channel
<Balaams_Miracle> LaserJock: Thanks for the info! I'll go there straight away!
<blueyed> Can anybody use staging.launchpad.net or only members of ~launchpad-beta-testers?
<mwhudson> blueyed: anyone
<blueyed> mwhudson: thanks.
<stdin> bazaar.lp.net seems to be failing, I'm getting "502 Proxy Error"
<mwhudson> stdin: what url?
<stdin> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/+junk/kde4.0.x/files for instance
<mwhudson> stdin: working now
<stdin> mwhudson: yep :)
 * mwhudson restarted loggerhead again
<mwhudson> :/
<ubotu> New bug: #216994 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch names should be unique over a project" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216994
#launchpad 2009-04-06
<vorian> who can i speak with about increasing the size of my ppa?
<lifeless> ask a question on answers.lauchpad.net/launchpad
<lifeless> and the next rostered help contact will direct it to the right place
<lifeless> [noone is on at the moment]
<magcius> Only the reporter of a bug can close it, right?
<jml> no.
* joey changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<duffyd> jamesh_: hi
<duffyd> jamesh_: got everything working with the pygpgme thing btw
<duffyd> was a permissions thing on the .gpg folder in the end
<duffyd> problem when you're using effective-users for stuff and starting with sudo
<jamesh> duffyd: it's good to hear you solved your problem.
<duffyd> jamesh: aye :) btw you ever got zope.testrecorder to record tests for remote sites?
<duffyd> doesn't seem to work
<duffyd> probably because it wasn't designed for that
<jamesh> I've never used that module.
<duffyd> k np
<duffyd> just makes creating doctests using zope.testbrowser a little easier
<jamesh> we used to use a recorder thingee as a first step in generating page tests, but haven't done anything like that since switching to testbrowser
<duffyd> k
<duffyd> its not that accurate anyway
<duffyd> stupid thing ;)
<jamesh> I'm not sure it'd be that useful for the way we write our tests.
<duffyd> I'm not even wanting to use it to generate doctests in this case, just to create some quick instructions for a client
<duffyd> k
<duffyd> cu all
<Ursinha> hey beuno
<Ursinha> around?
<mtaylor> so... this new releases/milestones thing is great - but I can't seem to figure out how to make a release that isn't  associated with a milestone. am I just dumb?
<thumper> mtaylor: IIRC a release is a milestone that happes to be released
<thumper> mtaylor: so all releases are milestones
<thumper> mtaylor: but all milestones are not necessarily releases
<mtaylor> right
<mtaylor> before, there was an ability to just go to a release series and "register a release"
<mtaylor> is it now that if I wanted to achieve that same effect, I would need to explictly define a milestone, then go to that milestone and release a file?
<thumper> mtaylor: I don't know the new workflow.  Try getting salgado or sinzui when they turn up.
<wgrant> mtaylor: There will soon be a view to allow you to create both at once.
* al-maisan changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: al-maisan | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> Why can't I specify a commit message when I first create a merge proposal?
<intellectronica> wgrant: you mean a commit message to be used when the branch eventually gets merged?
<intellectronica> if yes, then i think this is a really good idea
<intellectronica> rockstar: ^^^^^
<wgrant> intellectronica: There's already a field for it.
<wgrant> intellectronica: But I can only set it after I've created it.
<intellectronica> oh, there is? can't believe i missed it :)
<wgrant> I didn't see it until today eitherl.
<intellectronica> oh wow, i can see. maybe that's a new feature. very nice
<wgrant> It must be.
<wgrant> Because I got a colleague to include the commit message in the initial comment just a couple of weeks ago...
<intellectronica> wgrant: i wonder, how would you specify it? i usually  create merge proposals by `bzr send`ing. bzr will have to know how to do that
<wgrant> intellectronica: I use the 'Propose for merging' link.
<wgrant> But bzr send could easily take an argument. It would make sense for a lot of cases.
<intellectronica> yes, i guess it would make sense for bzr to take a parameter when sending even if it's not for an LP merge proposal, since sending a bundle is usually a process that should end with a merge anyway
<wgrant> Exactly.
<wgrant> What does it use for the email subject now?
<james_w> it seeds them from the first line of the last commit message in the branch
<james_w> which is often "clean up" or similar if there is more than one revision in the merge directive, so not ideal
<wgrant> Right. That doesn't make a whole lot of sense.
<james_w> it's arguably better than nothing
<james_w> as it's only seeding it, you can set it to what you like
<james_w> you would be expected to provide two things, a commit message and a cover letter, as they will often be different
<james_w> there could be a convention in the text of the mail to separate the two
<lifeless> is there a bug open about the 'contact this person' thing on groups being uhm, problematic?
<elmo> lifeless: yes
<elmo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/301727
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301727 in launchpad-registry "contact via web for groups is flawed because reply can only go to sender" [Low,Triaged]
<lifeless> thanks elmo
<sinzui> mtaylor: For this month only, you do need to define a milestone, then create a release from it.
<tymofiy> hi there.
<tymofiy> I am trying to send message to all members of the team and get errors all the time.
<tymofiy> where should I report the bug?
<tymofiy> the team is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-uk
<vadi2> How can I mark a package as also being affected by a bug report?
<vadi2> I click on "Also affects project", and it takes me to the page where I'm supposed to give the upstream URL for the 1 project that is listed. I don't see an option to add another affected package in ubuntu anywhere.
<wgrant> vadi2: 'Also affects distribution'
<matsubara> vadi2: does it have a Ubuntu bug task already?
<vadi2> ok, think I got it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/355005
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/355005/+text)
<vadi2> imho, it would make a lot more sense if it said "Also affects distribution / package"
<oly> hi, there is a bug filed against pythonmagick version 0.8-0ubuntu1 a new package was created of version 0.8-0ubuntu2 but bugs still remain should the bug be reposted on the new revision
<oly> hoping this gets fixed, just want to make sure the bugs are still relevant when a newer release is made
<oly> and that only closing of the bug makes it not apply any more
<thewrath> hey does anyone know how to move my ssh public and private key from windows to ubuntu?
<kiko> thewrath, I think you basically need to copy the files over
<Ng> is the release registering stuff in the latest rollout.... wrong?
<Ng> the blog post about it gives the impression that one can register a release and its accompanying milestone at the same time, but it seems like you can just register a milestone and then publish that to a release
<Ng> (and fwiw, the docs on this appear to be wrong or missing, unless I'm entirely wrong about all of this!)
<seb128> hi there
<seb128> intellectronica: ok, let's use this channel rather then ;-)
<beuno> sinzui1, ^^
<seb128> intellectronica: let me know if you need any detail about this GNOME watch not updating, I've some hundred bug numbers I can give as example ;-)
<sinzui1> Ng: You must create a milestone, then a release from that milestone
<sinzui1> Ng: This is for this month only
<sinzui1> Ng, We will begine testing a feature to create a milestone while creating a release this week
<Ng> sinzui: aha, ok, thanks
<Ng> sinzui: fwiw, I raise this because a friend of mine uses LP for his project, and said he would very much appreciate being emailed when he needs to change his processes like this. Maybe there could be a combination of launchpad-announce and the blog, aimed at project administrators? (probably more of a question for mrevell I suppose)
<sinzui> Ng: agreed
<pancake> how can i create a private branch in launchpad?
<pancake> i dont see any option or help in the documentation
<mrevell> Ng: Up until now we've done a mix of emailing people directly, where we can definitely see they've  used a feature, as well as posting on the blog and launchpad-announce. This one probably should have gone to announce as well as the blog but it did go to launchpad-users.
<mrevell> Ng: it's difficult to get the balance right some times
<Ng> mrevell: sure, you'll never make everyone happy :)
<mrevell> Ng: We promise -announce will be very low traffic -- downtime notiftications, that sort of thing
<mrevell> Ng: So, I'm in two minds. I think -users is the best place for most communication like this.
<Ng> mrevell: there's no way he (or I, as a fellow project owner) will subscribe to -users :)
<mrevell> Ng: Why? It's not particularly high traffic?
<mrevell> s/?/.
<pancake> hello?
<mrevell> hello pancake
<mrevell> pancake: Creating a private branch: you need to be a commercial subscriber just now. bac -- can you help pancake?
<pancake> somebody knows how can i setup a branch to be private?
<bac> hi pancake
<bac> pancake: what project are you working on?
<pancake> how can i became a commercial subscriber?
<bac> pancake: there is some information here:  http://blog.launchpad.net/general/new-privacy-features-for-commercial-subscribers
<Ng> mrevell: for his part, he has no interest in being part of the launchpad user community, he just wants to release his software easily. I just don't have screen space for more mailing list folders ;)
<Ng> mrevell: but it's better than nothing :)
<pancake> bac: Thanks
<bac> pancake: when you register your project and mark the license as 'Other/Proprietary' you will shown a link for buying a commercial subscription voucher in the canonical store
<pancake> will check that
<bac> pancake: once you buy that voucher you return to launchpad and apply it to your project.  voila.
<pancake> can i work on public branches and then convert them into private at some point?
<pancake> or i will need to reimport them?
<bac> pancake: i *believe* you will need to push them again
<pancake> oops ok :)
<mrevell> Ng: I think major changes like this are probably right for -announce. When it comes to changes that affect smaller, easily definable groups (i.e. people we can pull out of the db with a query) then we email directly. I'll check to see if the LP welcome email recommends people subscribe to -announce. If it doesn't, I'll amend it.
<Ng> mrevell: I think that makes sense :)
<bac> pancake: contact me here if you have further questions.
<pancake> Thanks for the help bac :)
<oSoMoN> hi all
<oSoMoN> is there a way to stop a build in my ppa?
<hyperair> no there isn't.
<oSoMoN> it seems the builder is down, and my build is stuck in "building" status
<oSoMoN> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/lawrencium
<hyperair> for that you should contact launchpad staff =p
<hyperair> which is.. here.
<hyperair> i'm just not sure who they are
<oSoMoN> :/
<hyperair> =p
<hyperair> sit around
<hyperair> i'm sure someone will attend to you
<beuno> cprov, ^
<beuno> oSoMoN, cprov is your man, he's around somewhere
<oSoMoN> beuno: thx
<dlynch> is it just my imagination or has "register a release" disappeared from the series overview page?
<oSoMoN> dlynch: not just you
<oSoMoN> and the +addrelease url directs to a Oops page
<dlynch> oSoMoN: thanks.... I was wondering if I'd done something wrong
<oSoMoN> that's been announced on the launchpad-users ML
<oSoMoN> releases are now automatically linked to milestones
<dlynch> oSoMoN: it sounds like I need to setup a milestone before a release then.... ok
<cprov> hyperair: I'm checking your build
<hyperair> cprov: wrong person. i'm not the one with the messed up build
<oSoMoN> cprov: that's me
<oSoMoN> https://edge.launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ppa/+build/932005 has been running for two hours now, and it seems the builder is down
<cprov> hyperair: I'm sorry, overlooked the IRC log.
<hyperair> cprov: =)
<cprov> oSoMoN: the builder was deactivated for executing some other task.
<oSoMoN> I guess that didn't properly stop the build
<cprov> oSoMoN: right
<oSoMoN> right, it's now stopped and queued for rebuild
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<cprov> oSoMoN: yup, it will build this time.
<thewrath> kiko: in ubuntu it is in a file and that is why i am not srue
<kiko> thewrath, not two files?
<savvas> what's http://dogfood.launchpad.net ?
* al-maisan changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<adrian15555> http://www.gulic.org/pastebin/28 I have dput"ed" some packages with this configuration last Friday and today is not uploaded yet. What I am doing wrong? I still have not received an email either ok or disapproval.
<LarstiQ> adrian15555: did you actually dput to adrian15_ubuntu_fai_ppa ?
<LarstiQ> adrian15555: mine has also:
<LarstiQ> [DEFAULT]
<LarstiQ> default_host_main = notspecified
<tsimpson> http://ppa.launchpad.net/adrian15/ is 404
<tsimpson> that would be the issue there
<adrian15555> tsimpson, https://launchpad.net/~adrian15/+archive/fai That's the place where I want to put it.
<adrian15555> tsimpson, How am I supposed to write the incoming field then?
<adrian15555> LarstiQ, Yes, I actually dput it.
<tsimpson> adrian15555: that archive doesn't exist on ppa.launchpad.net, this is some sort of error
<tsimpson> I'd suggest asking on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion if there are no LP admins available here
<adrian15555> tsimpson, did you check the ~ ?
<LarstiQ> adrian15555: the most common error is dputting to a different location
<tsimpson> adrian15555: look at http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<adrian15555> tsimpson, I mean it is a personal package archive, not one from a project or package
<LarstiQ> but tsimpson seems to be on to something
<adrian15555> LarstiQ, well, I have one doubt about the "activate" step
<cprov> adrian15555: incoming = ~adrian15/fai/ubuntu
<adrian15555> LarstiQ, I think that I have activated the ppa but I am not quite sure right now
<adrian15555> cprov, so it is ubuntu missing, then ?
<cprov> adrian15555: it should work if you omit the last slash, it's optional
<adrian15555> cprov, I am going to try
<tsimpson> does ppa.lp.net/<username> get created after an initial upload then?
<cprov> tsimpson: after the first publication, to be precise
<cprov> up to 20 minutes after the upload gets accepted.
<tsimpson> ah, ok
<adrian15555> cprov, I am going to wait for email about  accept.
<adrian15555> cprov, So... the files that I have uploaded to ~adrian15/fai/ will be automatically deleted by the system or might I delete them somehow? And so how?
<cprov> adrian15555: that upload was rejected, so already wiped from our servers. No worries.
<cprov> adrian15555: btw, didn't you receive a rejection email from it ?
<adrian15555> cprov, I only received an email rejection from the first dput, the one that was not well written
<adrian15555> cprov, I did another three other dputs and no email rejection did I receive
<cprov> adrian15555: let me check the logs for you.
<adrian15555> I had: ~adrian15/ppa/fai/ and you adviced me to write: ~adrian/fai/ instead.
<adrian15555> cprov, Ok. Waiting for your logs check.
<cprov> adrian15555: 2009-04-06 19:20:41 DEBUG       Subject: live-initramfs_1.132.1-1~ppa1_source.changes rejected
<adrian15555> cprov, Yes.
<adrian15555> cprov, I just have received the mails from these last three dputs.
<adrian15555> cprov, Unable to find distroseries: unstable (That's the error). Is it changelog which it is incorrect, maybe?
<adrian15555> cprov, That's very interesting. The other packages read intrepid instead of unstable. But I have got live-initramfs from Ubuntu 8.10 official repository
<adrian15555> I am going to change it to intrepid and that's it.
<cprov> adrian15555: ubuntu has pristine debian syncs
<adrian15555> cprov, ok, that explains
<cprov> adrian15555: you can override information in the changelog by using 'incoming= ~adrian15/fai/ubuntu/intrepid'
<adrian15555> cprov, But the ppa will still be the same url isn't it ?
<cprov> adrian15555: this way you wouldn't have to change the source
<cprov> adrian15555: the only disadvantage of doing it is that the version number won't be changed either
<adrian15555> cprov, what do you mean?
<cprov> adrian15555: yes, the parameters after the PPA name are optional an will be used to adjust the uploaded changesfile
<adrian15555> cprov, ok, that's fine
<cprov> adrian15555: I mean that you can use the upload path overrides to adjust pristine sources downloaded from debian or other repository, without spending time changing the source.
<adrian15555> cprov, uploaded. Now I will wait till 21:40
<cprov> adrian15555: :45
<cprov> upload processor runs */5
<adrian15555> cprov, I did understand that part. What I did not understand is the version number part? Why is it a disadvantage?
<cprov> adrian15555: ah, right
<cprov> adrian15555: by having the same version in you PPA and in the original location you lose the upgrade path on clients
<cprov> adrian15555: people with your PPA and the original repo (debian, ubuntu, etc) will have unpredictable installation candidates.
<cprov> because binaries, despite of being different (built in different circumstances), will have the same version.
<adrian15555> cprov, Do not worry. I haved added my own lines to changelog adding that ~ppa at the end.
<cprov> adrian15555: cool
<adrian15555> cprov, It was written here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA So I did that.
<adelie42> If I am starting a new project and want it hosted on launchpad, I just register a branch, correct?
<adrian15555> cprov, Packages seem to have been uploaded ok. I will have to test them as a repository another day. Thank you all for your help.
<adelie42> Just want to double check the meaning of "branch"
<cprov> adrian15555: you are welcome.
<adelie42> anyone?
<Ursinha> hey beuno
<Ursinha> yesterday my boyfriend was uploading packages to his ppa and he asked me why in the +edit-dependencies page you have a Save button and a Cancel link, instead of a cancel button as well
<Ursinha> I didn't know the answer :)
<Ursinha> +edit-dependencies as in https://edge.launchpad.net/~ursinha/+archive/mamona/+edit-dependencies
<beuno> hi Ursinha
<beuno> Ursinha, there are links everywhere
<Ursinha> beuno, but why a link and a button?
<beuno> to clearly distinguish it from save
<Ursinha> hm
<tsimpson> it doesn't need to be a button, it doesn't submit a form
<Ursinha> tsimpson, I'm just asking because I saw that in this page and saw Cancel buttons in other places
<Ursinha> wanted to understand the difference
<Ursinha> the "doesn't submit a form" is a good one
<Ursinha> :)
<tsimpson> I don't remember seen a cancel button anywhere, but then I haven't "looked" for one
<beuno> yes, that too  :)
<beuno> I was on the phone, good that other people can think clearly
<Ursinha> tsimpson, you don't need to go far, +edit ppa has one Cancel button
<tsimpson> oh, so there is
<tsimpson> "Cancel" buttons on web forms seem strange to me, you send all the data to the server which ever button you press
<tsimpson> you just hope the server checks to see which button was clicked
<thumper> tsimpson: file a bug, it should be a cancel link not a cancel button
<beuno> thumper, it is a link   :)
<beuno> oh
<beuno> right?
<Ursinha> beuno, it's a button
<beuno> aw
<beuno> "it's a bug"
<beuno> who wants karma for filing it?
<Ursinha> hahaha
<beuno> free karma!
<Ursinha> I can do that
<Ursinha> lol
<beuno> that's the spirit
<beuno> some day, you'll be able to use all that karma to buy a nice beach house
<Ursinha> hmm see beuno
<Ursinha> bug 347275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347275 in soyuz "Include cancel-link into PPA forms" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347275
<Ursinha> the +edit page is not listed in this bug
<Ursinha> I'll edit the description
<Ursinha> done
<mdke> mwhudson: around?
<mwhudson> mdke: yes
 * Ursinha loves dupefinder
<mdke> mwhudson: just a quick question. We rely on a svn import here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnome-user-docs/trunk but gnome is switching to git so I wondered if there is an easy way to switch over. LP doesn't do git imports, right?
<mdke> mwhudson: do we need to work directly with the upstream git repo via a bzr plugin or can LP help?
<mwhudson> mdke: lp will do git imports pretty soon
<mdke> mwhudson: rockin
<mwhudson> mdke: in the next release or the one after that, i guess
<mwhudson> mdke: when is gnome actually switching?
<mdke> ok, I'll keep an eye open
<mdke> I'm not sure when the move happens
 * mdke googles
<mdke> mwhudson: just after 16 April
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> we won't be ready by then :/
<mdke> oh well
<DivineTemplar> Hello
<DivineTemplar> I seem to need assistance signing the Code of Conduct. I have sent my keys to the keyserver, but it is not recognizing my fingerprint.
<sladen> +filebug is busted
<sladen> Timeout three times in a row, most recent   (Error ID: OOPS-1192C2638)
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1192C2638
<thumper> sladen: +filebug on what?
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: thumper | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<sladen> thumper: /ubuntu/
<sladen> thumper: with the summary = "FFe bve-route-cross-city-south/bve-train-br-class-323 for jaunty/universe"
<sladen> thumper: is that overly long and therefoer likely to cause a database search timeout
<sladen> th	(+daadvanced worked, but I guess it  the search for similar likely bugs)
<thumper> sladen: I'm not entirely sure, but you could use the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug-advanced to skip the searches
<sladen> thumper: yes, I did, and it worked
<thumper> ok
<sladen> thumper: would it be possible to not error if the search timesout and instead just assume that there were no likely matches
<thumper> sladen: not easily, no
<seb128> hi
<Snova> Hello seb128.
<seb128> edge doesn't let me close bug #354710 as duplicate of bug #224229
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354710 in gnome-control-center "Display preferences takes more space than available on a Eee 701SD" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354710
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224229 in gnome-control-center "Quite hard to change screen resolution back to normal when resolution is set very low" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224229
<seb128> it displays a "The following errors were encountered: " with a red dot on the next line and no error
<seb128> is that a known issue?
<intellectronica> seb128: i can reproduce. this is not a known issue. care to file a bug?
<seb128> intellectronica: ok, doing that now
<intellectronica> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> intellectronica: bug #356656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356656 in malone "can't duplicate a bug, empty error listed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356656
#launchpad 2009-04-07
<mrooney> Hello folks, anyone know why http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/latest-bugs.atom seems to be broken? It hasn't updated in 7 or so hours
<mrooney> and as such, neither has the bot in #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<thumper> hmm... I wonder if it is being overly eagerly cached in squid
<mrooney> thumper: it has never seemed to be a problem before, any ideas?
<thumper> mrooney: perhaps a timeout on the server that isn't being transferred down
<thumper> mrooney: I'll take a look
<spm> thumper: I don't believe so. I can see several cache releases in the past hour.
<thumper> spm: as it it isn't squid?
<spm> thumper: yeah, that's how I read it
<thewrath> hey all!
<hggdh> mrooney, I updated the status page with a notice that we are down due to a problem with the feed
<mrooney> hggdh: thanks
<mrooney> thumper: someone had filed bug 356671 so I opened an LP task
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356671 in launchpad "launchpad bug atom feed is not updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356671
<thumper> mrooney: I retargetted the launchpad task to the launchpad bugs project :)
<mrooney> thumper: okay, I figured there was perhaps a more appropriate one
<mrooney> launchpad has many components indeed
<thumper> mrooney: that's fine, we're here to help :)
<hggdh> mrooney, it might be a good idea for both of us to subscribe to eeebotu bug email... I just did it
<thewrath> need to talk to an admin asap
<mrooney> hggdh: I think I already am, that is what pointed me to the issue
<hggdh> k
<thumper> thewrath: what about?
<thewrath> about how long something takes to get a project name changed
<thewrath> i need it changed asap for a presentation i have to give
<thumper> spm: ^^
<thewrath> also thumper maybe u know maybe you dont but i ahve changed code in bzr i have to do a commit then push it out right?
<thumper> thewrath: it depends kinda, is it a checkout from LP or a branch?
<thewrath> branch
<thumper> thewrath: in which case you need to commit locally, then push
<thewrath> k that is what i did
<thewrath> as in commit locally
<thumper> thewrath: spm is running erands, but should be back in 20 minutes or so
<thumper> thewrath: when is your presentation?
<thewrath> i am not sure but want to finalize everything here shortly
<thewrath> i have the final presentation needs to be in by April ...../
<thewrath> APril 20
 * thumper nods
<thewrath> I mean i have some time but i have it there for almost a week
<thumper> thewrath: do you have a question open>
<thumper> ?
<thewrath> yes sir
<thumper> thewrath: what is your lp id?
<thewrath> me personally or my project
<thumper> both would help
<thewrath> project: wasdats me: michaelbrown2009
<thewrath> thumper: it says SSH michaelbrwon2009@bazaar.launchpad.net password:
<thewrath> the password is which one the one i use to log into launchpad correct?
<thumper> thewrath: found you
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> i get an error that says unable to auth to ssh host as michaelbrwon..... bad auth type <allowed_tyupes....
<thumper> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/66180
<thumper> thewrath: do a `bzr lp-login michaelbrown2009`
<thumper> thewrath: you had a typo in your ssh username
 * thumper back shortly
<thewrath> same thign
<thewrath> i think i know what the issue is
<thewrath> did not have pageant running
<spm> thewrath: I can do your rename now. do you have a logged question open?
<thumper> spm: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/66180
<thumper> spm: what is the LOSA team name?
<spm> thumper: canonical-losas
<thumper> spm: ta
 * spm is tempted to get that changed to "team-of-haz-rubber-ducky_fear-us"
<spm> thewrath: is done: https://edge.launchpad.net/mikesats
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<bjsnider> i just got a rejection message, because i changed the contents of the tarball i was uploading to the ppa. but the instructions on what to do about it don't fit witht eh email i got
<bjsnider> i cannot: downloading the pristine original tarball from the location pointed in the rejection message
<bjsnider> there is no location in the email
<wgrant> bjsnider: Perhaps you should pastebin that email.
<bjsnider> would it fix the problem if i give the tarball a new name?
<bjsnider> ok, that seems to have fixed it
<bjsnider> but i had to change the tarball's contents. the makefile was wrong
<wgrant> bjsnider: Then change it in the .diff.gz.
<wgrant> bjsnider: YOu cannot modify the .orig.tar.gz, both for technical and semantic reasons.
<wgrant> It is the original upstream tarball - if you have to modify it, it isn't the original upstream tarball, so it isn't the original upstream tarball.
<bjsnider> but the source version i installed did have a modified makefile
<bjsnider> and it built that time, so i guess changing themakefile was necessary
<wgrant> bjsnider: You can change the makefile in the .diff.gz.
<wgrant> No need to modify the .orig.tar.gz. That's the point of the .diff.gz.
<bjsnider> wgrant, cool. that's good to know
<wgrant> What's the maximum slave lag that the webapp will tolerate before switching to the master?
<Ng> BjornT: how much would you like to fix bug 286193 ? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286193 in ubuntu "Bug subscription wont accept unsubscribe command" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286193
<BjornT> Ng: not enough to push some other goal post 3.0 ;)
<Ng> aww
<Ng> BjornT: could there not even be a really small change to the footer text to say there is an unsubscribe link on the URL given?
<BjornT> Ng: unfortunately no, because there isn't always a place where you could unsubscribe (at least not a single place). that's why it's a bit more complicated, you can be subscribe to the bug, to a duplicate, to a package, to ubuntu, etc. each case is different
<Ng> BjornT: ah right. that's quite a lot of hoop jumping for people who are likely to have virtually no familiarity with the subtleties of a bug tracker :/
<vadi2> why did dput.cf login field change from your id to anonymous?
<wgrant> BjornT: Can't you fairly simply alter +subscribe to say something along the lines of "You're not actually subscribed... but I do see this indirect subscription for you. Go over _here_ instead."?
<BjornT> wgrant: no, not fairly simply. it will be quite a lot of work getting it right.
<Ng> it does sound like a pretty complex situation. could there be a general look at issues like this which affect lay users, post 3.0?
<Ng> (the other thing I'd love to see reduced is the "me too!"ing on popular bugs. The "This also affects me" link doesn't seem to be prominent enough ;)
<dnwe> hi, can anyone help with this error?
<dnwe> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24932153/oh5l24UsOOeuziNtjQEflqBEUN1.txt
<dnwe> was attempting to build a patched kernel in PPA
<wgrant> dnwe: It means just what it says - the base section no longer exists.
<wgrant> dnwe: In debian/control, change the 'base' sections to 'admin'
<dnwe> but why did apt-get source in jaunty give me debian/control with base instead of admin :)
<wgrant> Because it's overridden in Ubuntu.
<wgrant> It doesn't really care what's in the control file.
<wgrant> But PPAs don't have overrides.
<dnwe> ok
<dnwe> debian/scripts/misc/prepare-personal-ppa-source should probably be updated to do that I guess
<wgrant> dnwe: Filing a bug against linux in Ubuntu would be a good idea.
<elmo> is there a bug about relaxing that check for PPAs?
<elmo> (rejecting on section is insane)
<BjornT> Ng: yeah. i'll definitely put it on my list for possible post 3.0 goals
<wgrant> elmo: That would more than likely require data model changes.
<intellectronica> BjornT, Ng: note that if and when we do "ignore" subscriptions, it will be much easier to implement what Ng is suggesting
<wgrant> I suppose the best fix for now is to just readd base.
<cprov> elmo: do you think we should allow diverging sets of sections in PPAs ?
<elmo> wgrant: fiffle
<elmo> wgrant: just override it in the PPA to 'misc'
<elmo> if it's an unrecognised section
<wgrant> elmo: Good idea!
<Ng> BjornT: thanks :)
<elmo> cprov: I think we shouldn't reject uploads for such an unimportant thing.  if you don't want to diverting sections (which is reasonable), just override unknown sections to 'misc' or something
<cprov> elmo: it makes sense, I will file a bug
<vadi2> I build a package locally on intrepid, and it worked. Then sent it to the ppa and it failed with this:
<vadi2> checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... ./configure: line 18723: intltool-update: command not found
<vadi2>  found
<vadi2> configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.35.0 or later.
<hyperair> vadi2: bad dependencies.
<hyperair> vadi2: your build-dep isn't right.
<hyperair> vadi2: you'll need to test it locally with pbuilder to make sure that your build-dependencies are complete.
<vadi2> ok
<sidnei> hey folks, is it possible to create a release straight without having to go through create a milestone -> publish a release?
<beuno> sidnei, not at the moment
<beuno> it will be fixed soon-ish-y
<sidnei> beuno: man, hopefully very soon. it sucks for projects that are not using milestones, it's three times harder now to make a release :(
<mdz> I'm seeing quite a few error pages on bazaar.launchpad.net
<mdz> is it just me?
<mdz> an example from the past few minutes: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns/files
<beuno> sidnei, yes, it will land on edge this week
<beuno> mdz, loggerhead is choking and needs to be bounced
<beuno> herb, around?
<beuno> elmo, ^
<herb> beuno: yes.  just got the alarm about it from nagios.  will be up in a couple of minutes.
<beuno> herb, thanks
<davidbarth> beuno: ping?
<beuno> davidbarth, hi
<davidbarth> hi
<davidbarth> i have a question concerning the mailing list feature in LP
<beuno> give me your best shot
<davidbarth> trying to setup a list similar to ubuntu-devel, ie with some mild level of moderation
<davidbarth> i created a team "ayatana" and attached a new mailing list to it
<davidbarth> now to enable this moderation bit, do i need to turn the associated team into a moderate team?
<davidbarth> or is there some other moderation feature?
<beuno> davidbarth, yes, the restriction is based on the team members
<beuno> what specifically do you want to moderate?
<davidbarth> beuno: nothing in particular, just want to have a knob to turn if someone becomes totally insane
<beuno> davidbarth, team membership it is
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is OOPS-1193ED258 a known issue?
<seb128> launchpad timeout while trying to list ubuntu bugs sorted by new
<salgado> seb128, I have a fix that will make it not time out, but that'd still be a rather slow page to render
<salgado> s/will/should
<seb128> well, slow is ok
<seb128> I would be able to see what bugs users sent us recently ;-)
<salgado> in fact, my fix will make that page only 1s faster, so it may not be enough to stop the time outs
<salgado> BjornT, ^
<seb128> any other workaround?
<BjornT> salgado: i think your patch will have a greater impact than you think
<salgado> BjornT, I hope you're right
<BjornT> seb128: no workaround at the moment, but we're working on making the page render quicker this week
<savvas> launchpad should do the same as pidgin, $1 for every 5 lines of stripped coding, but patches not less than 100 lines in total :)
<bdmurray> Somebody might want to review this project's bugs for Malone bugs - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-report-tool/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New&field.status=Incomplete&field.status=Confirmed&field.status=Triaged&field.status=In+Progress&field.status=Fix+Committed
<tgm4883> Using launchpad to host bzr branches and track bugs.  Is there a way to get bzr to update a bug with what revision the bug was fixed in?  I know I can link the bug and branch by doing "bzr commit --fixes=lp:bug#", but i'd like a comment in the bug that also says (Fixed in revision #)
<beuno> tgm4883, using the launchpad API
<beuno> you can code up a script that scans the branches and adds a comment
<tgm4883> well I was hoping there was something already in place.  Since there was a --fixes= option
<tgm4883> if thats the only way, I guess it has to be then
<beuno> tgm4883, what the --fixes does in Launchpad today, is link the branch to the bug
<beuno> but not the revision
<tgm4883> beuno, exactly.  Which is great, but then I still have to go in and leave a comment on the bug saying "fixed in revision #"
<tgm4883> maybe I can make a quick script that does both
<beuno> tgm4883, I think there's a bug for it
<beuno> if not
<beuno> please file one  :)
<tgm4883> yea, file one
<tgm4883> i'll look
<matsubara> tgm4883: bug 318439
<beuno> it's something we'd like
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318439 in launchpad-bazaar "bzr --fixes lp:xxxx doesn't change the status of the bug" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318439
<beuno> matsubara, it's slightly different
<beuno> he wants to know the revision number
<beuno> not necesarrily change the status
<matsubara> well, when LP automatically changes the status it could/should leave a note saying: "fixed in rXXX"
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> that would be ideal
<davmor2> Guys I keep getting timeouts trying to report the following bug  Jaunty: Kubuntu jockey applet shouldn't call kdesudo
<tgm4883> seems to make sense to me, if you are saying --fixes=# with bzr, it should change the bug status, and it shouldn't change the status without leaving a comment
<beuno> davidbarth, yeap, we're working on it
<tgm4883> i'll comment the bug
<beuno> tgm4883, thanks
<charlie-tca> Is it known yet that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu is giving "Timeout error" ?
<beuno> charlie-tca, yes, we're working on fixing it
<charlie-tca> Thank you, beuno
<davmor2> beuno: Thanks dude
<davmor2> Appriciate it :)
<charlie-tca> Sorry to throw that at you when you already got it in work.
<beuno> charlie-tca, it's fine, it's what happens when we break things  :)
<charlie-tca> Your hard work is appreciated by some of us, anyway
<beuno> :)
<thewrath> hey all is there a way i can register people and have them not get an e-mail>
<beuno> thewrath, register people in Launchpad, but them not confirming their email address?
<thewrath> correcft
<beuno> thewrath, no. Why would you want to do that?
<thewrath> i would like to have the people using my project registerd by me and i can email them and say use the same password taht you use for my system
<thewrath> okay beuno
<thewrath> otherwise they not register
<thewrath> is there a way i could create an email address that they could e-mail and that creates new bugs on my launchpad ?
<mpt> "We'll be back in a few days, shipping Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) CDs."
<mpt> ooh, 8.10 shininess :-)
<mpt> salgado-lunch, is ShipIt supposed to be saying that?
<salgado-lunch> mpt, nope, it's supposed to say 9.04
 * salgado fixes it
<aruetten> hy, I can't directly choose the CDDL as license for a new project. Should I chosse "Otherr/Open Source" or is it not possible to use launchpad with code under the CDDL?
<beuno> bac, ^
<Shock> hello, is there a way to specify the archs I want a package to be built for when I upload it to my ppa?
<cody-somerville> Shock, yes, in the Architectures field in the debian control file of the package
<cprov> Shock: yes, in the source debian/control file; let me find a documentation reference for you.
<Shock> thanks, I'll dig up from here
<Shock> i thought it was dput related
<cprov> Shock: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#control
<Shock> thank you both
<bac> hi aruetten
<bac> aruetten: if you want to use CDDL please select 'Other/Open Source' and enter the full title of CDDL with an URL to the license in the 'License info' box.
<aruetten> bac: thanks
<bac> aruetten: ping me here with the name of the project after you create it and i'll approve the license.
<Ursinha> hey cprov
<cprov> Ursinha: oi
<Ursinha> cprov, vc falou que o https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1192G2 tava corrigido
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1192G2
<Ursinha> mas ainda tem ocorrencias no lpnet, é normal isso?
<cprov> Ursinha: I will check.
<Ursinha> cprov, thanks
<cprov> Ursinha: there were few broken records in the DB
<Ursinha> cprov, I see
<cprov> Ursinha: this one, specifically, was fixed by me last night when I saw it.
<cprov> Ursinha: I will check if there others
<Ursinha> cprov, thanks! I'll let you know if found any other oopses in the next days
<cprov> Ursinha: you can tell that they are not new problems by the time they were created.
<Ursinha> cprov, yes
<mrooney> ahhhhhh I LOVE auto importing of translation templates
<bdmurray> bug 88746 keeps timing out for me :-(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88746 in linux "ehci_hcd module causes I/O errors in USB 2.0 devices" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/88746
<beuno> bdmurray, yeah, we're working on the timeouts
<bdmurray> beuno: okay, thanks
<beuno> bdmurray, the fix should land in edge by tomorrow, and will be CPed over to production as well
<maxb> Why does bzr pull take 10 seconds just to figure out that I'm already up-to-date? :-/
<mwhudson> maxb: because ssh auth is taking stupidly long at the moment
<mwhudson> maxb: try "time ssh bazaar.launchpad.net"
<maxb> Ah
<maxb> I don't suppose there's something like a lp+http: URL scheme?
<mwhudson> no
<mwhudson> maxb: the ssh thing should be fixed in a day or so, fwiw
<beuno> maxb, but you can still put together the http URL manually
<maxb> yes, it's just not quite as amazingly shiny as lp:projectname :-)
<beuno> agreed
<andersk> I am trying to link bug 356861 to CVE-2009-1250 and CVE-2009-1251, but I get the error "2009-1250 is not a known CVE sequence number."
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356861 in openafs "OpenAFS Security Advisories 2009-001 and 2009-002" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356861
#launchpad 2009-04-08
<|izzie> HI, i'm new to launchpad, and had a problem with the python commands.. when i tried to rerun the bzr commands, i got the following error
<|izzie> http://pastebin.com/d5986dd6b
<|izzie> i'm rather stuck now.
<mwhudson> |izzie: that looks more like a problem with your mysql setup or the specific project than launchpad
<mwhudson> |izzie: at a guess #ubuntu-us-ma might be a better place to ask
<|izzie> thanks
<wandererr> hi?
<jml> I'm going to mark https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/91579 as fix released -- any objections?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 91579 in launchpad-bazaar "associate branch with source package" [Medium,In progress]
<MTecknology> Is there any way to track downloads from lp.net?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Coming in 2.2.4.
<MTecknology> wgrant: eta?
<MTecknology> next week? :D
<wgrant> End of the month, I suspect.
<wgrant> 2009-04-29
<MTecknology> really? nice
<MTecknology> will it have counts for previously dloaded, or will it have a start point of release date?
<wgrant> I suspect the latter.
<wgrant> But I don't know.
<wgrant> It's done by parsing Apache logs, so it could be done historically.
<MTecknology> super sweet :)
<poolie> thanks wgrant :)
<wgrant> poolie: What have I done now?
<poolie> answering that question
<wgrant> Ah.
<MTecknology> wgrant: how massive are the LP apache logs...
<MTecknology> over a TB yet?
<wgrant> MTecknology: I don't know. I've no relationship with Launchpad.
<MTecknology> oh - well you should
<MTecknology> you always seem to know what's going on :P
<mwhudson> i suspect logs back to the start of time would be many TB by now
<MTecknology> save for logrotate
 * wgrant wonders how big librarian is.
<spiv> wgrant: as in how many bytes of content does it store?  It's some ridiculously massive number :)
<wgrant> spiv: Yes.
<wgrant> Also interesting would be how much it has stored in total, before garbage collection.
<wgrant> Something pretty insane, I suspect.
<spiv> (In terms of lines of code, it's pretty modest)
<wgrant> Of course.
<mwhudson> wgrant: put it this way, some of my code was wasting about 70 gigs iirc, and noone was very excited :)
<wgrant> mwhudson: Oh dear...
<spm> mwhudson: that's because we have the "gets excited" portion of our brains lobotomised when we start as SA's
 * thumper pats spm on the head avoiding the labotomy scar
<spm> :-D
<mwhudson> spm: heh
<foxbuntu> Hi all, having some troubles pushing to a branch,  bzr push keeps stopping during "walking content"
<lifeless> foxbuntu: what do you mean by 'stopping'
<foxbuntu> lifeless, ok, it seems to stop, I have let it sit for up to 15 minutes before killing it
<lifeless> what bzr version do you have?
<foxbuntu> 1.13~rc1-1build1
<foxbuntu> i see there is a newer one out there
<foxbuntu> is there a known issue with the one I have?
<foxbuntu> lifeless, I am installing the newer one
<lifeless> yes, 1.13~rc1 is buggy
<lifeless> that said, you should get a network progress counter
<lifeless> and the counter should be going up
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> Im going to try it again with the newer one
<foxbuntu> ah there it goes
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> thanks lifeless
<lifeless> np
<gerardjp> Hi all, can I ask a account question?
<Extend> gerardjp, go ahead
<ketilwaa> Hi. Is this the correct place to ask PPA questions?
<al-maisan> ketilwaa: yes.
<gerardjp> It seems, I have created 2 accounts on the launchpad site over the years/months ... Is it possible to migrate translation work from one to the other?
<maxb> It is possible to merge 2 launchpad accounts. I have no idea if there's any special considerations regarding translation work.
<henninge> gerardjp: It is even possible to merge the two accounts.
<henninge> maxb: I am not aware of any.
<gerardjp> Cool, I assume that there are docs on this?
<ketilwaa> al-maisan: Cool. I set up https://launchpad.net/~ketilwaa/+archive/etree-scripts and I'm trying to upload packages, but they fail silently. Lintian give me no errors. See relevant files on: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ketilwaa/etree-scripts-refined/trunk/revision/8 Any suggestions to track down what I'm doing wrong?
 * wgrant only knows of https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<al-maisan> ketilwaa: what does your ~/.dput.cf file look like and how do you invoke dput?
<gerardjp> great, now I can cleanup old stuff ... We do want the net to be tidy ;) ... I'll dig in ... thanx a lot peoples!!!
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/~maxb/+related-software <--- Launchpad claims that I am related to "Bug Helper" but I've never heard of it
<ketilwaa> al-maisan: http://www.openpaste.org/en/12877/ I invoke it by doing:  "dput etree-scripts etree-scripts_3.2-3~bzr8_source.changes"
 * al-maisan looks
<al-maisan> ketilwaa: so, what does dput say when you run it in that fashion?
<ketilwaa> al-maisan: "Successfully uploaded packages. Not running dinstall."
<al-maisan> hmm..
<al-maisan> ketilwaa: are you getting any upload notification/rejection emails?
<al-maisan> anything in your spam folder?
<wgrant> maxb: Probably because you're in ~ubuntu-bugsquad.
<wgrant> maxb: That list inherits from your teams.
<ketilwaa> al-maisan: no, nothing at all
<al-maisan> ketilwaa: that's odd .. and needs to be looked at by a colleague who will be online in approx. 2 hours.
<maxb> ketilwaa: Is the changes file correctly gpg-signed, and is the relevant gpg key definitely associated with your launchpad user profile?
<ketilwaa> al-maisan: Thanks
<ketilwaa> maxb: I't's signed, and I'm pretty sure it's the same gpg key, but how do I check that?
<al-maisan> ketilwaa: actually there is no GPG key listed on your launchpad page
<al-maisan> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ketilwaa
<al-maisan> did you upload one at all?
<al-maisan> if you did there should be an "OpenPGP keys:" entry
<ketilwaa> al-maisan: Weird, then where does this key come from: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ketilwaa/+archive/ppa It is mine. How do I sort this oput then?
<al-maisan> ketilwaa: that's a different LP-generated key
<al-maisan> that ascertains to a downloader that a package did actually come from your PPA
<ketilwaa> al-maisan: Well, that explains it. How do I upload my key?
<al-maisan> ketilwaa: click on "Change details" on https://edge.launchpad.net/~ketilwaa ?
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<ketilwaa> al-maisan, wgrant: Ah, thanks
<al-maisan> np
<wgrant> I like the new editable PPA displayname feature, but the form is a bit off.
<al-maisan> wgrant: you may want to give feedback to noodles775 :)
<wgrant> al-maisan: Thanks.
<wgrant> noodles775: Why is the display name field so far to the right on IArchive:+edit?
<al-maisan> wgrant: I just saw that he is lunching but should be back soon..
<wgrant> al-maisan: I never expect an immediate response, on this side of the world...
<al-maisan> wgrant: that's prudent :)
<ketilwaa> al-maisan: I now get e-mail response from the PPA: "Unable to find distroseries: Jaunty". What needs to go there then?
<al-maisan> ketilwaa: try lower case "jaunty" ..?
<ketilwaa> al-maisan: That's being rather picky... It was accepted now. Thanks a bunch!
<al-maisan> ketilwaa: that's what you get for using computers, they are picky :)
<ketilwaa> al-maisan: :)
 * wgrant reimplements Launchpad on paper.
<al-maisan> wgrant: all of it? :)
<wgrant> al-maisan: Of course.
<al-maisan> aha
<noodles775> Hey wgrant : Not sure... i just saw the page for the first time :). Looking at the markup though, it looks like it's just using the default LPForm rendering...
<noodles775> Just needs some styling love :)
<ketilwaa> al-maisan: Sorry to bug you again, but my build failed: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25012098/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.etree-scripts_3.2-3~bzr9_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz What is the parts I need to focus on? Looks like there's still some GPG problem
<maxb> The problem is not gpg related, it is merely that your debian/rules is trying to rmdir a directory that does not exist
<ketilwaa> maxb: OK, thanks. I'll look into that then. It was a little hard to tell which was the fatal error
<cody-somerville> joey, ping
<cyberixae> Why do I receive tons of unsubscribe messages reagarding this bug thread? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/356157
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 356157 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix released]
<cyberixae> Is Launchpad really supposed to notify me about every unsubscribe action or is there a bug somewhere?
<sinzui> cyberixae: I suspect that many of these users believe they subscribed to a list. They are probably the reporter of the duplications bugs. The bug is reported for the user by apport.
<wgrant> The problem is that they are not unsubscribe actions.
<sinzui> wgrant: I believe there is a bug request such a feature.
<wgrant> sinzui: The method that they are trying, however, can never work.
 * sinzui nod
<wgrant> This is also made worse by the weight of the portlets - the duplicates one is fricking huge so you can't see the unsubscribe link.
<Kmos> I'm member of a projecto and I still can't do translations?
<Kmos> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/entertainer/trunk/+pots/entertainer/pt/+translate
<Kmos> rockstar: why hint?
<Kmos> /s/why/any
<sinzui> kmos: have you done translations before? Have you accepted the agreement that your translations are under the BSD licence?
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: sinzui | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<rockstar> Kmos, it's not possible to be a "member" of a project.  You're a member of a team that is socially linked to a project.
<rockstar> Kmos, you cannot do translations because we have the translations locked to pre-approved translation team, because we were getting a lot of junk translations.
<mpt> Great, now there isn't a link to all the Ubuntu "notifications" bugs any more
<mpt> (on the Ubuntu Bugs page)
<sinzui> Kmos: the foot the the page suggests that you should contact the translations group that manages entertainer. Use the contact this team link at
<sinzui> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-translators-leaders
<mdeslaur> I'm having a problem with launchpad this morning. When I try and unsubscribe "Ubuntu Security Team" (of which I am a member) from a bug, I'm getting a "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. " error.
<jdstrand> I can confirm it
 * sinzui investigates
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> mdeslaur: any special requirements to be apart of that team?
<mdeslaur> thewrath: yes, you need to work for the security team. Is that what you're asking?
<mdeslaur> the problem started this morning for me, yesterday it worked fine
<thewrath> yes sir
<sinzui> thewrath: mdeslaur: As a rule, you should not see a link you cannot use. There is definitely a bug, I'm looking to when permission is wrong
<mdeslaur> thanks sinzui
<thewrath> mdeslaur: that is exactly what i was asking
<noodles775> sinzui: could it not be that the unsubscription is happening correctly, but then the page tries to redirect back to the (private) bug?
<sinzui> mdeslaur: are you using edge.launchpad.net
<noodles775> (I have a similar issue...)
<thewrath> sinzui: not to hijack this but what is the different between edge.launchpad.net and launchpad.net?
<sinzui> noodles775: I am reading that bug and pondering if that is the same condition
<mdeslaur> sinzui: yes, I am
<mdeslaur> sinzui: sorry, forgot to mention it
<sinzui> thewrath: edge gets code updates daily. where as the normal launchpad.net get updates about monthly
<thewrath> sinzui: code upates you mean like website updates?
<mdeslaur> noodles775: I'm trying with bug 357172, which is public
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357172 in pidgin "pidgin opens unsolicited MSN conversations" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357172
<noodles775> mdeslaur: ok, then it's not the same issue :)
<noodles775> thanks!
<sinzui> thewrath: you can join the https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers to see new features and bug fixes a few hours after we land them
<matsubara> sinzui, noodles775: bug 89476 and bug 136570
<jdstrand> sinzui: I don't think I was, unless I was redirected somehow (I know there is a group that does that, but I can't recall which off-hand)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 89476 in malone "busted permissions: cannot unsubscribe ubuntu-security when private" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/89476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136570 in malone "Can't unsubscribe from duplicates if dupe is private" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136570
<jdstrand> sinzui: ie, I think I was using launchpad.net, not edge
<mdeslaur> oh, it may be bug 136570
<mdeslaur> I think I marked a duplicate just before
<sinzui> jdstrand: you would see edge in the url
<jdstrand> ok, there you go. I was using launchpad.net :)
<jdstrand> the bug is public though
<jdstrand> oh, I missed the 2nd bug
<jdstrand> yes, the second bug is private
 * jdstrand feels like he is just adding confusion and steps away...
<mdeslaur> hahaha
<thewrath> sinzui: that beta testers is easy stuff in a way of speaking and wocul you explain a little more
<sinzui> thewrath: launchpad redirects beta team to the edge environment.  That environment is update daily with the lasted changes we landed in the launchpad devel branch
<sinzui> thewrath: The changes include things like page redesigns, bug fixes to problems such as page timeouts, or missing permissions. We also release new features. The beta team give us feed back to verify a fix is correct and that a feature is ready to release
<sinzui> thewrath: This is a list of the bugs and features that will appear on edge before they are available on launchpad.net: https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+milestone/2.2.4
<sinzui> thewrath: any items in that list with fix committed will be on  edge within 24 hours.
<mdeslaur> sinzui: are you still looking into it, or can I fix my issue by fixing the duplicate for now?
<sinzui> mdeslaur: You can fix the duplicate if you have that power.
 * sinzui got distracted by another meeting
<sinzui> mdeslaur: which bug is the problem
<mdeslaur> sinzui: I do have the power. Thanks
<mdeslaur> sinzui: FYI: original bug: 357172, duplicate: 357173
<mdeslaur> thanks for your help
<sinzui> mdeslaur: your wlecome
<ignas> Hi, who do I ask to review my translation template (https://translations.launchpad.net/schooltool/development/+imports) to get it added more quickly?
<savvas> try #ubuntu-translators
<henninge> ignas: me, jtv1 or danilos
<henninge> #launchpad is ok for that
<ignas> henninge: can you look at it, please?
<jtv1> henninge, ignas: I've got it
<ignas> thanks
<jtv1> ignas: it's a new one?
<savvas> aaaahh a template, misread, sorry :)
<beuno> sinzui, blueprints updated to 2.0!  https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/wiki-hosting
<thewrath> sinzui: thank you!
<Kmos> rockstar: i'm member of portuguese translations team for ubuntu, I also agreed some time ago the bsd license
<Kmos> sinzui: thanks
<jtv1> ignas: it's done, should be imported soon
<ignas> jtv1: by the way - how do I delete old translation templates that have been deprecated?
<jtv1> ignas: you ask us.  which one?
<ignas> "schoolbell" and "lyceum" ones
<jtv1> ignas: in the development series?
<ignas> yes
<jtv1> ignas: done.  they're still in the database if you should ever need the data, but they won't show up in the UI now.
<ignas> thank you
<jtv1> np
<savvas> MTecknology: here? I'll forward bug #300997 and bug #301830 to rt at ubuntu.com - ubuntu-website doesn't handle configuration files of the wiki
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300997 in ubuntu-website "monthcalendar on ubuntu wikis - unattractive brown/red colours" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301830 in ubuntu-website "PageList Style Formatting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301830
<sinzui> beuno: I note there is some irony in that spec because if blueprints supported wiki, the description would be useful.
<beuno> heh, yes
<thewrath> on my page how am i able to have people join it
<thewrath> like the launchpad beta users?
<sinzui> thewrath: Which page? a team page, your user profile page?
<thewrath> https://edge.launchpad.net/mikesats
<sinzui> thewrath: ah
<sinzui> thewrath: You are at the boundary of  problem I hope to solve next month
<thewrath> can you please explain a little more
<thewrath> sinzui: my reasoning i want people to join i dont want annoymous (sp) users submitting bugs i want you to be apart of the project
<sinzui> thewrath: users cannot join project, they can join teams. You can create a team. You can associate the team with the project by giving it a responsibility such as bug supervisor.
<sinzui> thewrath: I don't think this will help your situation though :(
<sinzui> thewrath: Anyone may file a bug.
<sinzui> thewrath: But we recognise that only the core project people can set a bug to the state of triaged, which means it is a real bug and it has a priority
<thewrath> okay
<thewrath> so creating a team is very easy correct
<thewrath> and there is no way i can only set up a certain team can report bugs?
<sinzui> thewrath: Correct
<savvas> why would you restrict submitting bugs?
 * savvas reads up
<thewrath> bc i would only want certain people who use the program i created to report them
<thewrath> i dont want spammers to submit bugs
<savvas> in launchpad you need to register to submit a bug
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> how do i associate my team wtih my project?
<sinzui> thewrath: While we don't want to restrict reporting bugs, we do want to restrict who has the authority to verify a bug. Also we want to solve another problems in a few months: show official project members as official in bug comments.
 * sinzui needs to solve how to associate a team with a project in an adhoc way
<thewrath> that is agreed wtih me there sinzui lol
<thewrath> how do i assoicate a team wtih a project
<savvas> https://launchpad.net/yourproject/+edit-people
<sinzui> thewrath: There is a link to create a team on https://launchpad.net/. There is a link to assign a bug supervisor at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mikesats
<savvas> they will be able to change details in the project pages, makes announcements etc
<savvas> you could create two teams though, yourproject-admins and yourproject-hackers
<thewrath> my project hackers?
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> i have just mikesatsbugreporters
<savvas> the people that contribute to the code :)
<savvas> what do you use launchpad for? bug reporting only?
<thewrath> bug reporting and code and answers
<sinzui> thewrath: The feature to associate a team with a project in an adhoc way is described here: https://dev.launchpad.net/VersionThreeDotO/Registry/StoryCards#Project%20teams%20and%20people
<thewrath> darn i wish i was in my other ssh client thing
<savvas> why? no w3m to browse? :)
<thewrath> wwhat
<thewrath> s3m?
<thewrath> *w3m?
<savvas> nevermind :)
<savvas> w3m is a command line web browser :p
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> how you relate a branch to a team ?
<thewrath> can a branch have two owners?
<sinzui> thewrath: any team member can push a branch to the team's space
<thewrath> ok
<savvas> I think you can have subteams for your team, but not sure
<thewrath> so if i have a team that i want to be able to push the code better to have it related tot he team and not hte project?
<sinzui> thewrath: bzr push lp:~<teamname>/<project>/[optional_branch_name]
<sinzui> thewrath: bzr push lp:~<teamname>/mikesats
<savvas> thewrath: here's an example: yourproject-admins or yourproject-maintainers to take care of the project and yourproject-hackers for the code, and yourproject-triagers for bug reporting :)
<thewrath> for the teams/
<sinzui> thewrath: a branch can have one owner, but if that owner is a team, all the members can push and pull to it
<thewrath> so the branch i would have related to the yourproject-hackers?
<thewrath> so like this: https://edge.launchpad.net/mikesats/+announcement/2453
<Kmos> how do I subscribe to the team? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+groups/launchpad-translators
<Kmos> there isn't any join team button
<sinzui> Kmos: that is not really a team
<Kmos> group :)
<Kmos> sinzui: I need to ask project ? or what ?
<sinzui> Kmos: https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-translators-leaders owns the translation group. use the "Contact tis team" link to ask about getting permission to translate a project
<Kmos> sinzui: ah.. ok =) thanks
<sinzui> Kmos: as I see this
<sinzui> Kmos: I think there is a faster way
<sinzui> danilos: can you help kmos  get access to translate the entertainer project?
<sinzui> noodles775: ^ maybe you can help kmos? I think the entertainer project needs a translations group setup to allow transations
<Kmos> sinzui: i'm submitted my candidate by the contact form
<noodles775> sinzui, Kmos: I think one of the translation guys such as henninge or jtv1 might be of more help?
<jtv1> sinzui, Kmos: danilos is out at the moment
<noodles775> I'd help if I could, but am not in the know with the translations things :)
<sinzui> and so it jtv apparently
<jtv1> Kmos: what exactly is it you're trying to do?
<Kmos> i tried to translate entertainer project, I've already done some translations.. I'm also member of the entertainer project.
<Kmos> and figure out here in the channel that I need to be in launchpad translations group
<jtv> Kmos: for translating you generally don't need to be a member of anything
<Kmos> so sinzui told me I need to join launchpad translations group
<Kmos> https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-translators-leaders
<Kmos> jtv: I know.. i'm already a translator for portuguese (portugal) in ubuntu
<sinzui> Kmos: correction, ask the tam, no one needs to join it
<Kmos> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/entertainer/trunk/+pots/entertainer/pt/+translate
<Kmos> says
<Kmos> This translation is managed by translation group launchpad-translators.
<Kmos> :)O
<Kmos> so I've already sent an message to join in the contact form
<jtv> Kmos: I see: there is no Portuguese translation team in the group yet.
<Kmos> jtv: could you add it ?
<jtv> Kmos: if you create the team, we can add it.
<jtv> Kmos: it would also be a good idea to talk to the Portuguese Ubuntu translation team as a whole, and see if that team wants to join your new team as well.
<Kmos> could it be https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pt ?
<Kmos> ubuntu-pt is already member of ubuntu-translations group
<jtv> Kmos: have you read the documentation at https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LaunchpadTranslators ?
<Kmos> http://loadimage.org/out.php?img=Yq219AusdYGxl8uCdxWNVgfMYnn6VO0pdUGt97uWXyzjEFy4MGj2Ac1ZNvDbA92VNkzlgtuLafn4BXnh -> this is a bug ?
<jtv> Kmos: looks like.  The URL in the picture is a bit hard to read, could you type it out?
 * jtv realizes we have more modern solutions nowadays
<jtv> I mean, can you copy it here?
<Kmos> jtv: do you see the "continue" button ?
<Kmos> with red around it
<jtv> Kmos: I do, I'm trying to get to the same page to see if I can reproduce it.
<Kmos> I reproduce it with IE8
<Kmos> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pt
<Kmos> this one has it
<Kmos> jtv: about the documentation. yes
<jtv> Kmos: I don't see the button on that URL...  But what's the URL you used in the picture?
<Kmos> that URL.. but there are others that the button appears
<Kmos> jtv: you tried with internet explorer 8 '
<Kmos> ?
<jtv> Kmos: no, I don't have IE myself, sorry
<Kmos> =)
<beuno> Kmos, could you file a bug for that?
<beuno> with the screenshot and all
<jtv> Kmos: I think this is the URL in the picture: https://edge.launchpad.net/translation-standards
<jtv> The word Continue doesn't appear in the page source for me.
<Kmos> a friend of mine can also reproduce it in windows vista with IE8
<Kmos> jtv: yes.. but it appears in a lot of launchpad pages
<jtv> Kmos: that's a pretty bad bug then.  Strange that it seems to be browser-specific.
<Kmos> yep.. IE8 standards are a little crazy
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> i'll report a bug about it with a better image
<jtv> Kmos: thanks.  Can you give beuno the bug number when you're done?
<Kmos> jtv: yes. np
<Kmos> so, about the translations.. better to ask ~ubuntu-pt team about to join launchpad translations?
<Kmos> i don't think I want to create another team just for that
<jtv> Kmos: It may be better though.  Launchpad and Ubuntu are related, but they're not the same.
<jtv> Kmos: we would like people to be able to join the "reference" translation team for Launchpad without having to join Ubuntu specifically.
<Kmos> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/345777
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345777 in launchpad "In Internet Explorer 8, bug report pages have stray "Continue" button" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kmos> it already exists
<jtv> beuno: ^^^
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> it'll confirm it
<beuno> jtv, Kmos, thanks
<Kmos> np
<Kmos> jtv: i'll ask first ~ubuntu-pt if they would like to join, else I create the team =)
<Kmos> jtv: if they agree.. what are the next steps ?
<jtv> Kmos: see the bottom of that wiki page.  We do have a naming convention for the translation teams in this group, so that's another reason for setting up a separate team.
<Kmos> jtv: ah ok..
<jtv> Kmos: ideally, we'd want developers of other distros to like LP for translation and maybe use the LP translation group for their projects, without getting fired for working for the competition.  :-)
<Kmos> jtv: hehe.. yeah.. the idea is to separate launchpad from ubuntu =)
<LarstiQ> Kmos: it already is, but unfortunately the image persists it isn't.
<jtv> LarstiQ: nicely put
<Kmos> LarstiQ: yep
<Kmos> maybe when it becomes open-source, the things change.
<MTecknology> savvas: sounds great - thanks :)
<savvas> np :)
<savvas> how can I delete https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gr-irc ?
<savvas> we don't need it, I thought I could use IRCLogin with Encyclopedia for a ubottu clone, but I think it's only for bantracker
<savvas> I'll make it a question at launchpad
<MTecknology> savvas: I used to know, but my membory of it is low - last I knew, IRCLogin is only for authenticating to the bot so it would work for both
<savvas> I tried, messed around a bit, and I think it doesn't matter, it's not much of a pain to use the internal @register command :)
<MTecknology> that's what I do - I fugyre my stuff doesn't really change that much
<savvas> maybe it makes a difference for the ubuntu-* folks, but for a local bot.. better manually :P
<MTecknology> ya, only 4 people that can edit the bot like that
<MTecknology> I might play with it some in my next class
<MTecknology> anyway - I slept through my first two classes so I should go clean up before my gf gets here
<sinzui> herb: ping
<sinzui> mthaddon: ping
<mthaddon> sinzui: howdy
<sinzui> mthaddon: 1) can you merge https://edge.launchpad.net/~lkl-dev into oblivion per a long question I an dealing with.
<mthaddon> sinzui: can I see the question?
<sinzui> mthaddon: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/66522
<sinzui> 2) Do we need an admin link to automate this?
 * sinzui has already committed to adding delete/deactivate a series for this release
<mthaddon> sinzui: we have to remove all members before merging with registry - if there was an admin way of automating that, that'd be very nice
<sinzui> mthaddon: That's good to know. I'll will get this story estimated
<mthaddon> cool
<geeKISSexy> If I have a project maintained in LP and the project is also part of the Ubuntu distribution, is there a way to be able to get all bugs assigned to the project's software in the Ubuntu distribution, directly to the project in Launchpad ?
<beuno> geeKISSexy, not really
<beuno> but there's a reason for it  :)
<beuno> the bugs filed in Ubuntu
<beuno> are to a specific version (the one in Ubuntu)
<geeKISSexy> So it'd be the jobs of the MOTU to inform upstream.
<beuno> the ones against the project can be different
<beuno> geeKISSexy, you can subscribe to all bugs on that package
<geeKISSexy> Okay!! But I can't triage them.
<geeKISSexy> In Debian, it can be done..
<geeKISSexy> Ummm!!
<geeKISSexy> Not sure..
<geeKISSexy> LP is much more that the Debian infrastructure.
<geeKISSexy> *than
<beuno> gmb, intellectronica, any inputs on this  ^
<geeKISSexy> beuno: Thanks.
<beuno> how do upstream authors deal with triaging?
<beuno> geeKISSexy, wait!  we may have more information for you  :)
<geeKISSexy> Okay
 * gmb mumbles something about needing tea, reads scrollback
<intellectronica> geeKISSexy: do you mean that you want to copy all the ubuntu package tasks of the bug to the project?
<gmb> geeKISSexy: Okay, let me get my facts straight here before I give you advice that may or may not be useful...
<gmb> geeKISSexy: What intellectronica said :)
<geeKISSexy> intellectronica: yes.
<intellectronica> geeKISSexy: you can use launchpad's api to do that, but there's no built-in function like that
<intellectronica> it's rarely a good thing to do, i think
<gmb> intellectronica, geeKISSexy: ACtually
<gmb> I've written an API script to do just that (pretty much) for the Ubuntu bug squad.
<beuno> well, isn't this what multiple bug tastks are for?
<gmb> beuno: Yes, but you'd have to create them manually.
<intellectronica> oh, actually, there's a report for bugs that need filing upstream, no?
<beuno> right
<gmb> beuno: The script I'm talking about does the work for you, pretty much.
<geeKISSexy> Problem is when you see a package's bug report on   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/project/+bugs, you see many outdated bug reports not updated.
<intellectronica> beuno: ideally, you should check that the bug is actually upstream. sometimes the upstream code is fine but a bug is manifested in ubuntu
<geeKISSexy> At least with a "Fixed Upstream" tag.
<gmb> geeKISSexy: Bear with me here, I have just the thing for you (I think)
 * beuno loves launchpad developers
<gmb> geeKISSexy: http://launchpad.net/lp-upstream-tools
 * geeKISSexy follows the link
<gmb> geeKISSexy: Just bzr branch the trunk series
 * intellectronica lurves the api
<geeKISSexy> Okay!!
<geeKISSexy> I'll see into it.
<geeKISSexy> Thank you all.
<gmb> geeKISSexy: You'll need launchpadlib installed (http://launchpad.net/launchpadlib)
<gmb> But once you've got that the upstream-packagebugs.py script should do the trick for you.
<geeKISSexy> Thanks. Looking into it. :-)
<maxb> *blink*
<maxb> i386      7217 builds waiting in queue
<maxb> nice
<noodles775> maxb: I think a lot of those might be builds in disabled archives and shouldn't be counted in the queue:
<noodles775> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/356505
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 356505 in soyuz "Build queue counters are tainted by builds in disabled archives" [High,Fix committed]
<noodles775> (and hopefully won't be tomorrow after cprov's fix lands on edge :) )
<maxb> oh you're quite right, the counters on edge look much saner than on production
<noodles775> ah great, so it's already landed :)
<noodles775> (in last night's edge update)
<sinzui> herb: ping
<slangasek> I'm having a number of problems trying to manipulate a private security bug in Launchpad (bug #358013)
<ubottu> Bug 358013 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/358013 is private
<slangasek> is there some strange interaction between security bugs and the usual ACLs?
<herb> sinzui: pong
<sinzui> Hi herb. I working on some SQL to fix some bad user to help out a user in an open question
<sinzui> herb: can you verify that this deactivated user really owns the key in dispute: https://pastebin.canonical.com/16121/
<Whoopie> Hi, I tried to upload a new package to my PPA and got a reject. Error message is: "Rejected: Unhandled exception processing upload: The email address 'XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX@gmail.com' is already registered."
<Whoopie> but this mail address is not mine. What does it mean?
<wgrant> cprov: ^^
<wgrant> Whoopie: Is that the maintainer's address, perhaps?
<Whoopie> wgrant: yes, indeed
<Whoopie> wgrant: but I backported some other packages without problems. so I don't understand this error.
<wgrant> Whoopie: It's not your fault. It's a Launchpad bug.
<wgrant> It already has a real Person. That is odd.
<cprov> Whoopie: let me check the logs.
<cprov> it's odd, indeed.
<cprov> it seems to be related to the emailaddress case, weird
<wgrant> Ahh.
<wgrant> That was fixed on the login form a few days ago.
<cprov> wgrant: right, there are some implications in the way we identify users mentioned in the changesfile, let me check with salgado.
<Whoopie> cprov: btw, should I sign the PPA PGP key with my key?
<cprov> Whoopie: it's up to you, not mandatory.
<Whoopie> ok
<cprov> Whoopie: because users will get the reference for the signing-key via https
<Whoopie> I see
#launchpad 2009-04-09
<cprov> Whoopie, wgrant:  email lookup issue fixed.
<Whoopie> cprov: so I can re-upload?
<Whoopie> cprov: and btw, wow, fixed very fast.
<cprov> Whoopie: yes, you can re-upload.
<wgrant> cprov: Nice quick fix.
<cprov> Whoopie: it was a known problem.
<Whoopie> cprov: aha, so I just prodded you to fix it? :)
<mwhudson> the thing is, it was fixed already, the fix just wasn't on all the machines it needed to be
<Whoopie> mwhudson: thanks to you, too.
<wgrant> Ahh.
<mwhudson> Whoopie: i'm just another grateful beneficiary of cprov's sleuthing :)
<mwhudson> maxb: ssh-ing in to bazaar.launchpad.net should be faster now, btw
<cprov> Whoopie: gstm accepted!
<wgrant> Is it useful to update the last modified date on a branch just for attribute changes?
<maxb> mwhudson: Woot! That's a tenfold improvement! :-)
<maxb> Very many thanks indeed!
<wgrant> I care about when the branch changed, not when somebody set its status.
<Whoopie> cprov: package was accepted. ;)
<cprov> Whoopie: cool
<spiv> wgrant: ISTR a bug report about that...
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> Why is Launchpad Answers sending emails with my name and some email address which isn't mine?
<wgrant> It decides that my email address is the question's email address, it seems.
<spm> wgrant: whee. that sounds like a fun trick. which Q in particular?
<wgrant> spm: The one you fixed for me.
<wgrant> But it happens for all.
<wgrant> From: Some User <question1234@answers.launchpad.net>
<cody-somerville> wgrant, Is it possible that maybe its your mail client doing it?
<cody-somerville> wgrant, What mail client do you use?
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Evolution.
<wgrant> cody-somerville: But no, the RFC2822 has that header in it.
<spm> that sounds like a nasty bug - I know there is a fix around that area that was supposed to go out yesterday/today. So...
<wgrant> It is definitely Launchpad.
 * wgrant looks for a bug.
<spm> wgrant: so., with my update to that Q I see: From: Steve McInerney <question66189@answers.launchpad.net>  & then yours has: From: William Grant <question66189@answers.launchpad.net>
<spm> is that what you're referring to?
<wgrant> spm: Yes.
<wgrant> That is going to break anything that autocreates contacts.
<spm> ah. I call feature.
<wgrant> Which is lots of things.
<spm> heh
<wgrant> How is it a feature?
<wgrant> Malone doesn't do it.
<wgrant> And I tend to think Malone is right about most things with regard to email.
<spm> well - it's been doing it for a while - fwiw - I have a similar one from late March.
<spm> so my 2c guess at feature? 1. it comes from the person who responded - imho a good thing - ie their name. But from their email address would be... bad.
<wgrant> Why?
<spm> 2. the actual address is the question; which can be parsed/responded to and the right thing will happen
<wgrant> Malone sends it from the right person.
<wgrant> s/person/address/
<spm> if it comes from their email address? that will break with some anti-spam solutions.
<wgrant> Those antispam solutions are broken.
<wgrant> You cannot filter on From.
<wgrant> Sender, yes.
<wgrant> If you filter on From, you should be blasted off the Internet.
<wgrant> Malone does it properly.
<spm> From filter: eg SPF
<wgrant> SPF is Sender, not From.
<wgrant> Or most Launchpad bugmail would get nowhere.
<spm> I suspect we're disagreeing on terminolgy?
<wgrant> I speak of real RFC2822 header fields names.
<wgrant> SPF doesn't care about From, just Sender.
<wgrant> Malone uses the Person's display name and primary email address to construct From. It uses bounces@canonical.com as Sender. It sets Reply-To to the bug address.
<spm> so. to rephrase your concern: it's around the diff between the use of the Sender vs From header fields? is that it in a nutshell?
<wgrant> spm: My objection is that it's reporting my email address as something it is not.
<spm> btw. SPF is (should!) be based on (E)SMTP headers, not email body text headers - very different beasties those.
<wgrant> Blah, yes, Return-Path, not sender, though those should usually be the same.
 * wgrant dies.
<spm> :-)
<cody-somerville> Is it possible to use launchpadlib to get all the source packages a team is subscribed to?
<wgrant> cody-somerville: No.
<wgrant> Structural subscriptions are not exported.
<spm> wgrant: oki.I can see your concern then. I (obviously!) can't speak to the reasons why A vs B for Answers. My personal take is that what works for one group - eg bugs, probably wouldn't work for another, eg answers. despite the similarity. I guess this also falls into the Great Debate on lists and ReplyTo header usage. I'll stick with vi vs emacs for now myself. ;-)
<wgrant> IMO Malone's use of Reply-To is wrong, but it's probably the best that exists now.
<poolie> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/286193/comments/11 <--- YHBT :-)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 286193 in ubuntu "Bug subscription wont accept unsubscribe command" [Undecided,Invalid]
<wgrant> poolie: I actually laughed when I read that.
<poolie> i laughed at both the original post by elmo and the response
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> I wondered if anybody would fall for it.
<wgrant> But I thought everybody would know who elmo was...
 * wgrant wishes there was some throwaway Launchpad instance that sent email.
<wgrant> Any Code people around?
<cody-somerville> Waz is your question? :)
<jml> I'm around.
<wgrant> jml: Blah, didn't see that message. You might have seen a bug I filed an hour or so ago.
<jml> wgrant: yeah I did.
 * jml comments.
<progfou> hi there
<progfou> any current known problem with bazaar.launchpad.net?
<intellectronica> progfou: i'm not having any problems with it. what's going wrong for you?
<wgrant> intellectronica: Loggerhead is unhappy.
<intellectronica> right, now i also can't get it to cooperate
<spm> ok. /me gets out the codebouncy restart gun
<progfou> when going to my project's sources, I'm getting an error page informing I should reload the page in a few minutes and if it persists come here and inform about this problem
<progfou> here is my project's sources link: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~progfou/ovniconv/trunk/files
<spm> progfou: wgrant: is restarted. try now?
<progfou> it works now, thanks!
<progfou> was it my fault?
<intellectronica> jml: LH is occasionally unresponsive. movie at 11
<progfou> something I have to tune?
<spm> progfou: no. is very well known. hence the "codebouncy" comment :-)
<progfou> oh... ok :-)
<progfou> thanks spm
<progfou> have a nice day everybody!
<geser> cprov: about the soyuz LP API: do I understand it correctly that build.current_source_publication only works for the most recent build and older builds (for older versions) return None there?
<cprov> geser: yes, that's correct.
<geser> question about the LP API: what's the difference between distribution.current_series and distribution.getDevelopmentSeries()?
<jtv1> adiroiban, hi!  do you get the "change details" option on Ubuntu templates now?
<waraqa> As a translator, Lanuchpad asked me If I want put my translations under BSD license.
<waraqa> How can I can change my choice ?
<wgrant> waraqa: https://translations.launchpad.net/people/+me/+licensing
<waraqa> wgrant: Thank you.
 * wgrant grimaces.
<wgrant> Apparently the 'This bug affects me to' link does in fact cause people to not post '+1' comments.
<wgrant> Instead they post comments with the identical text 'This bug affects me too'.
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: barry | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<radix> hey guys, if we create a superproject which contains one private project and one public project, would there be any danger of information leak?
<mbt> Hello, looking into bug 358200 leads me to a forbidden page, is a dupe of a private bug... can anyone determine why bug 213573 is private and either subscribe me to it or make it public?
<ubottu> Bug 358200 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/358200 is private
<ubottu> Bug 213573 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/213573 is private
<mbt> And ubottu has it wrong, 358200 is public
<james_w> mbt: it's private due to Ubuntu policies
<james_w> it needs an initial triage to make it public, which I can do now for you
<mbt> james_w: Thanks :)
<james_w> mbt: have at it
<mbt> james_w: Thank you very much!
<james_w> that step is just a safety check in case it crashes while trying to do something with your password, say
<james_w> we just check there's no sensitive information in the bug and then open it up
<mbt> james_w: Understandable; I figured there had to be a reason being it was old.  Still, hard to fix software if the bug isn't viewable. :-P
<barry> radix: unclear.  i can check around for you though
<radix> barry: I assume nothing bad would happen, I guess I'd just like to know if this is being done already
<barry> radix: i'm not aware of any such existing arrangement
<barry> radix: and i can't *think* of any problems
<radix> barry: okay, I think I'll just try it
<radix> barry: and if something goes wrong I'll yell at a LP dev :)
<barry> sounds good! :)
<radix> oh
<radix> I guess there's still no UI for creating new superprojects. barry: should I register a Question?
<barry> radix: yes, i think only lp admins can do that.  possibly lp devs, but then aren't you an lp dev?
<radix> barry: no, I'm landscape :-)
<barry> radix: it's all the same, right? :)  but no, it's an lp admin thing.  give me the q# and i'll assign it to a losa
<radix> Okay cool
<radix> barry: q #66961
<barry> radix: assigned to losas
<radix> barry: thanks very much!
<geser> question about the LP API: what's the difference between distribution.current_series and distribution.getDevelopmentSeries()?
<barry> geser: it's a bit subtle.  current_series returns one series, getDevelopmentSeries() can return many
<barry> geser: it's made confusing because 'series' is its own plural
<barry> geser: internally, the method is called getDevelopmentSerieses() which isn't a word :)
<geser> barry: and which one is preferred if I want the distro_series object for jaunty? I currently use current_series for it
<barry> geser: that's a good question.  i think current_series should do it
<geser> and btw: doesn't "Pre-release Freeze" count as development version? I looked at the return value for ubuntu.getDevelopmentSeries() and wondered that it was empty
<barry> geser: i don't know.  i could try to track down a distro guy to ask.
<barry> geser: actually, it will only return series that strictly have a status of 'Active Development', so 'Pre-release Freeze' doesn't count
<geser> barry: thanks. So I will continue to use current_series in my script to always get the current ubuntu development version.
<Agafonov> Hi. Can you help me with some "team contact e-mail" magic?
<kiko> Agafonov, sure?
<Agafonov> yes. forgive the noob :)
<kiko> Agafonov, what's your question?
<Agafonov> We are organizing https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ru and I set temporarly my e-mail as team contact to not disturb whole team hierarchy. Now we have list for group and I set it as team contact.
<Agafonov> Previous temp email remains...
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> I think you can adjust it using +editemails
<kiko> sinzui, barry: is that right?
<barry> +contactaddress i think
<barry> Agafonov: yep.  go to ~ubuntu-ru/+contactaddress
 * sinzui waits for the next request that will highlight a bug where the team cannot remove a temporary email address.
<Agafonov> There is no my previous email in шею Only new list.
<Agafonov> There is no my previous email in it. Only new list.
<Agafonov> barry: ?
<barry> Agafonov: sorry.  hang on just a sec...
<Agafonov> Is screenshot needed?
<barry> Agafonov: nope, sorry, i just had to clear my plate of something else
<barry> looking now
<barry> Agafonov: you have two contact addresses for your team?
<barry> Agafonov: is that the problem?
 * barry wonders how that's even possible
<Agafonov> yes. Things must be in order :)
<barry> Agafonov: okay, let's try this: go to your +contactaddress page and click on "Each member individually"
<barry> Agafonov: then click on Change and let me know when you've done that
<Agafonov> ok
<Agafonov> switch back to the list?
<Agafonov> (noted no team contact email)
<barry> Agafonov: yes.  looks like that cleared both
<barry> Agafonov: let's see if switching it back to the mailing list does the right thing
<Agafonov> ha. nope...
<Agafonov> both returned
<barry> Agafonov: weird!  let me poke at this with one of my teams and i'll get right back to you
<Agafonov> ok
<barry> Agafonov: okay, i can't reproduce this with one of my teams.  i'm going to click on contact this team, can you tell me if you receive a copy and if the list also receives a copy?
<barry> Agafonov: email sent
<Agafonov> first received (second may delay, so I'll wait ~5 minutes)
<barry> Agafonov: which have you received?  the personal copy or the list copy?
<Agafonov> list
<barry> Agafonov: cool
<mdz> I noticed I'm getting email from rosetta for each upload I've made to jaunty.  is this normal?
<barry> Agafonov: you may not get a second copy.  i'm checking things, but that might just be a page display glitch
<Agafonov> am i need to report a bug?
<barry> Agafonov: yes, i think it's a good time to report a bug
<Agafonov> :-/
<barry> Agafonov: please do mention that i sent a Contact This Team email and which copies you do or don't get
<Agafonov> ok
<barry> Agafonov: let me know the bug number when you've submitted it
<Agafonov> sure
<kwah> hi all
<kwah> were one may find a documentation on what kind of e-mails may be used as a team contact?
<sinzui> kwah: you may use any email address. That email address may be the address of a mailing list. You can create a mailing list on launchpad and use that list for the team members
<rbelem> hello all
<rbelem> is there any way to build package in ppa for multiple ubuntu versions without edit changelog?
<cody-somerville> rbelem, yes, by changing the Distribution field in the changes file
<rbelem> cody-somerville, hum...
<cprov> rbelem: so, cody-somerville means 'no' ;)
<rbelem> :-(
<rbelem> i'm building a ppa to host enlightenment foundation libraries
<cprov> rbelem: there are plans to support multiple distribution targets in the changelog entry like "foo-bar (1.0) hardy intrepid jaunty; urgency=normal"
<rbelem> cprov, cool
<rbelem> https://launchpad.net/~e17-packaging/+archive/ppa
<rbelem> cprov, when will this feature be ready?
<cprov> rbelem: and it would imply in one build per target with a implicit and distinct rebuild index
<cprov> rbelem: unfortunately, not soon, maybe by May.
<kwah> sinzui, yep, right, but I could not do it with my existing e-mail
<cprov> rbelem: sabdfl has *special* interests on it, so we better get it done ;)
<rbelem> cprov, next month?
<rbelem> ehehehehe
<kwah> and lp mailing-list of other group could not be used either
<sinzui> kwah: not if the email is already registered with you. Actually I recommend not using an email that is associate with you. we cannot transfer email addresses between users and between teams :(
<rbelem> cprov, it's not so far away
<sinzui> kwah: there is a bug filed about that
<sinzui> kwah: by setting up a mailing list, you get an email address for free
<kwah> sinzui, :(
<kwah> what about structure like that
<cprov> rbelem: we will be planning it soon, I will ping you when I have an ETA.
<kwah> group > subgroup
<kwah> I tried to use group's list address as a contact for subgroup - no luck
<cprov> rbelem: meanwhile you can use auto-ppa for automating the source generation for multiple distroseries.
<rbelem> cool!!! thanks a lot cprov
<sinzui> kwah: right, because addresses cannot be shared, and the cannot be transfered
<cprov> rbelem: you are welcome.
<rbelem> cprov, is this feature available right now?
<cprov> rbelem: auto-ppa ?  yes
<sinzui> kwah: and in truth, they cannot be deleted. Removing an address just means you do not intend to use it, but there is no sensible result that allows someone else to use ti
<rbelem> cool!
<cprov> let me find the LP project for you.
<rbelem> ok
<cprov> rbelem: https://edge.launchpad.net/autoppa
<kwah> sinzui, so, sensible use-case group > subgroup1, subgroup2 etc can not be really implemented in terms easy contacting subgroups
<rbelem> cprov, that's awesome
<kwah> only by arranging a list for every group and CC-ing all over the place?
<rbelem> thanks again cprov
<sinzui> kwah: launchpad will contact each member individually if the team or subteam does not have a contact address
<rbelem> cprov, i will find out how to use
<cprov> rbelem: no worries, it will make your life easier until we support source uploads with multiple targets.
<sinzui> kwah: by giving a team a contact address you are saying there is some mechanism to will forward the message to some or all of the team members
<kwah> sinzui, yep, we noticed that already... that's why we are trying to figure out what would be more reasonable setup in terms of contacts etc.
<sinzui> kwah: Launchpad's hosted mailing lists is such a mechanism
<kwah> when we have umbrella team
<rbelem> cprov, nice! :-)
<barry> kwah: we don't currently support hierarchical mailing lists
<Shock> hi. what does launchpad invoke when I upload a source package to my PPA in order to build it?
<kwah> barry, hm. Is it hierarchical?
<kwah> subteams are treated as memebers of umbrella team
<cprov> Shock: `sbuild`
<barry> kwah: team structure can be, but not (directly) mailing lists.  each team can have a separate mailing list and any member of a subteam can join the superteam's list
<kwah> why tema contacts are treated differently?
<kwah> s/tema/team
<barry> kwah: i'm not sure what you're asking. mailing lists are related to teams, but are different
<barry> contact addresses are basically just the address to send messages to
<cprov> Shock: it does pretty much the same as `debuild` but within a pristine chroot (pbuilder) with extra security paranoia. Are you having any problems with your sources ?
<Agafonov> barry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/358661
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 358661 in launchpad "Cannot remove temporary team contact email" [Undecided,New]
<Shock> cprov: i'm trying to learn how to make it build just for a specific arch
<cprov> Shock: adjust the 'Architecture:' field in debian/control file.
<kwah> barry, yep, I got it.
<Shock> cprov: i'm trying to build the kernel, there's lots of "Architecture:" fields :)
<kwah> barry, but still it is a kind of not logical for me ;)
<cprov> Shock: oh, an existing source.
<barry> Agafonov: thanks.  i've added an update.  i think this is a shallow-ish bug tho no eta for fixing yet.  it should not affect your team's contact address.  such mails should go to your team properly without a copy to you
<barry> kwah: ;)
<Shock> yeah :)
<kwah> barry, so, one conact e-mail for different teams is ALSO not possible if I got it correctly
<cprov> Shock: the kernel binaries (except the docs) are architecture 'any', so they will build in any supported architecture in the build env
<cprov> Shock: why do you want to change it ? aren't you uploading it to a PPA ?
<cprov> Shock: let it build where it is supposed to.
<barry> kwah: you could try this (i'm actually not sure if it will allow you to do it).  create your superteam and give it a mailing list.  then in your subteams, use "explicit address" and point them at your superteam's mailng list
<Shock> cprov: so it only builds the kernel packages on only one arch
<Agafonov> barry: kwah is talking about our ~ubuntu-ru group :)
<kwah> barry, yep, tried it already
<barry> kwah: subteam members can subscribe to super team mailing lists, but all subscriptions must be explicit
<barry> Agafonov: ah :)
<kwah> confirmation e-mail got lost somewhere
<cprov> Shock: no, 'any' means build on each available arch.
<Shock> cprov: i've created a different flavor, so if people use my ppa i don't want to duplicate the packages that are already in the ubuntu repos
<barry> kwah: yes, that's the tricky part.  look on the team's home page and see if you see a "moderate mailing list"
<kwah> nothing is there
<Shock> cprov: i understand that :)
<barry> kwah: pick the confirmation url out of that message, then discard the conformation so it doesn't go to your list
<kwah> I checked a couple of times
<barry> kwah: ok.  so that's probably because the confirmation is not sent from a registered lp address
<kwah> or at least was not
<barry> kwah: yay!  you're stuck :(
<kwah> will check again
<cprov> Shock: I don't see why would you be bothered with it, it's more work for you and if someone using 'lpia', for instance, tries to use your PPA it won't be possible.
<kwah> barry, nope, naothing
<barry> kwah: this is an interesting use case that we do not handle.  you might report a bug on it.  let me know what the bug number is and i'll triage it as a 'wish list' item
<barry> kwah: yep.  if you haven't gotten it by now, you won't.  and my previous explanation makes sense
<Shock> cprov: my kernel is only useful on i386. i'm concerned that if some packages are also in my ppa as well as ubuntu repos my packages might get installed
<RachedTN> Hello, I have create a project on lauchpad, and now I want to delete it, does anybody know how ?
<cprov> Shock: independently of the arch-issue, your ppa packages should have a different (lower) version than the ones in ubuntu repo
<RachedTN> cprov: ??
<barry> RachedTN: we can mark the project disabled for you
<barry> RachedTN: what is the project name?
<Shock> cprov: unfortunately if I do that the build fails with ABI errors and i haven't found the help to fix it in the #ubuntu-kernel channel :(
<RachedTN> barry : fine , so here is the link : ﻿https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tn-redaction
<Shock> cprov: so I've created a new flavor
<cprov> Shock: oh, I see
<cprov> Shock: the kernel is *special*
<kwah> barry, it looks like the same policy... if some e-mail used once, you can not use it anymore
<kwah> as a team contact at least
<kwah> and it does not matter, whether the team you try to assign it to is a subteam of the team with the contact e-mail in question
<Shock> cprov: and so is the kernel team ;)
<cprov> Shock: is it hard to define a new kernel version for a specific flavor  ?
<Shock> cprov: the documentation is lacking i think
<cprov> Shock: anyway, if you have it overridden for i386, I don't see the problem in propagating it to the other PPA archs
<Shock> cprov: i'm now trying to understand it by looking at the build system scripts
<cprov> Shock: unless your kernel explodes on them, is that the case ?
<Shock> cprov: my only changes affect the i386 arch
<Shock> cprov: i'v managed to generate a debian/control file with just the packages i need, will see how that goes
<cprov> Shock: that's fine, let the kernel build where it wants and avoid a bigger diff with the ubuntu  source.
<cprov> okay
<Shock> cprov: thanks for taking an interest
<barry> RachedTN: okay, your project should be disabled now.  please check your email for confirmation
<cprov> Shock: np
<barry> kwah: i think you're stuck.  please do open a bug on this
<kwah> barry, I will
<verterok> cprov: hi! statik pointed you as the one that might have some answers about this https://pastebin.canonical.com/16135/ ;)
<RachedTN> barry: thanks a lot, it's desactivated now :)
<barry> np!
<cprov> verterok: let me see it.
<verterok> cprov: thanks
<cprov> verterok:  I can download the file.
<verterok> cprov: me too, but I keep getting that error when using "apt-get install"
<cprov> verterok: which error ?
<verterok> cprov: the http 501 response
<verterok> cprov: hmm, it seems to be working now
<verterok> cprov: thanks for fixing it so quicky! ;)
<cprov> verterok: I haven't changed anything ...
<verterok> cprov: I know :) maybe my isp turned off their proxy...or fixed it :/
<barry> well, unfortunately it's a short day for me folks.  i'm off now.
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<RachedTN> thanks anyway, and keep the good work :)
<mbt> Does the apport retracing service delete stack traces if it determines that a bug is a duplicate?
<rbelem> cprov, autoppa is not available yet for jaunty, right? but i built the package for me
<cprov> rbelem: yes, checkout the branch, I'm not sure if it's packaged.
<rbelem> cprov, ok ;-)
<cprov> rbelem: apparently it is -> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=auto-ppa
<rbelem> cprov, the last version in ppa is for gutsy
<cprov> rbelem: look from the bright side, you can re-package it using trunk in your PPA :)
<rbelem> cprov, eheheheh ;-)
<rbelem> cprov, i will do this
<cprov> rbelem: cool
<rbelem> :-)
<gnomefreak> a LP admin around? i would like to discuss removing someones LP account
<kiko> gnomefreak, we don't usually do that sort of thing..
<kiko> gnomefreak, what's the issue?
<gnomefreak> kiko: one sec
<gnomefreak> kiko: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/192888/comments/342  not sure if this was only time he did it
<gnomefreak> im betting its not but dont know
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 192888 in ia32-libs "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Fix released]
<kiko> gnomefreak, heh, that is absolutely spam. hang on.
<gnomefreak> kiko: thanks
<kiko> gnomefreak, can you contact the user for us meanwhile? i think he's a valid user, so either it's a spambot using his from: address, or a responder he's got set up
<gnomefreak> ill try to email him but im not even sure if the hotmail address is valid ill look at his LP page to see what address he gives
<kiko> gnomefreak, he's commented on bugs before, I think it is
<gnomefreak> k
<kiko> gnomefreak, he's french btw.
 * intellectronica thinks that free software and nudism mix quite well, actually, doesn't understand what the fuss is about
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: other than the 130+ comments? takes a while to load but still should never be on a bug report IMHO
<kiko> intellectronica, it's really irrelevant to the bug report at least, and nobody should get nudist invitation spam redirected from us
<gnomefreak> kiko: https://edge.launchpad.net/~zobbychris
<gnomefreak> its blank
<kiko> gnomefreak, bugs.edge
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> sending
<radix> I can't find the button for adding a release any more (on edge). does anyone know where it is?
<radix> I really can't find it. this is strange.
<kiko> sinzui, ^^
<radix> oops, okay, someone pointed me to where it is
<radix> on the Milestone page now
<sinzui> radix for this month only, you need to create the milestone, then create the release
<radix> okay, that's fine, we were already using version-milestones
<radix> I just didn't think to look there
<sinzui> radix, If you can wait until monday, you can see EdwinGrubbs's very nice create a release and select/create milestone UI.
<radix> I'll have to make the release today, I'm afraid ;-) but I do look forward to it!
<mbt> radix: This new interface, will that let arbitrary releases be made again?  I'd like to make "snapshot" releases that do not belong to a milestone, for example... I don't see a way to do that ATM
<radix> mbt: you've got the wrong guy. I don't know anything about it, I was just trying to use it :-)
<mbt> Oh, lol.  I need to learn how to read my scrollback buffer, lol
<mbt> sinzui: Can you answer that last question?  :-D
<sinzui> mbt: for this month *only* you must create a milestone first
<sinzui> mbt Next week on on edge, we will begin testing the new create a release ui that will create a milestone on demand
<mbt> Oh, so a milestone is still always required, it will just be automatic soon?
<sinzui> mbt: when you create a release, you will select a milestone (which prives the series and code name, etc.). If the milestone does not exit, you can create it at that moment, then continue to add your release notes
<mbt> Ahh, alright
<sinzui> mbt a release is really just a milestone with release notes and files
<RachedTN> I have create a team on launchpad, and now, I wanna to add some blueprints, but I can't find the add bouton like when I  create a project ?
<kwah> barry-away, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/358788
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 358788 in launchpad "Make the sub-team contact the same as team contact" [Undecided,New]
#launchpad 2009-04-10
 * wgrant likes the new picker widget.
<kiko> wgrant, where did you see it? neat!
<intellectronica> kiko: https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+edit-people
<intellectronica> ho ho ho, it's quite buggy, though
<wgrant> intellectronica: I never tried a second search, it seems. Now I see the problem.
<wgrant> Ah, it's just for big searches.
<intellectronica> wgrant: yes. filed bug #358815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358815 in lazr-js "Person picker paginator overflows when there are too many results" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358815
<wgrant> It feels like it should automatically search.
<intellectronica> but otherwise it's really gorgeous
<wgrant> Maybe after a little timeout without typing.
<intellectronica> wgrant: i think that will happen too at some point. the problem with doing that is that you need to plan carefully in order to not hammer the server
<wgrant> But I guess the request is a bit slow.
<wgrant> Right.
<intellectronica> but that's definitely coming
<wgrant> When does the bug page get AJAXed?
<intellectronica> wgrant: most of it will happen next week
<wgrant> Ooh.
<intellectronica> it got slightly delayed because of performance week, but that and +filebug are what we're going to be doing for the rest of the cycle
<superm1> hi guys.  for a universe package, is my translation .pot pulled out of my package automatically during build? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/mythbuntu-control-centre I don't see anywhere to upload the pot manually
<wgrant> superm1: No - only main (and possibly restricted) can be translated through Launchpad.
<superm1> wgrant, somehow some exception was made for this package, because translation templates were uploaded at some point
<superm1> the resultant translations need to be manually exported from LP and imported into the package
<persia> superm1, Were the translations perhaps part of a project other than Ubuntu?
<superm1> take a look at that URL i posted
<superm1> "Template "mythbuntu-control-centre" in Ubuntu Jaunty package "mythbuntu-control-centre""
<persia> Right: I was more wondering if they lived somewhere else once, and got manually moved.
<superm1> not that i'm aware
<wgrant> It doesn't look like it was ever imported.
<wgrant> Which seems impossible.
<persia> It's certainly outside of common experience
<lifeless> why don't we translate universe ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Because langpacks are a hard problem.
<wgrant> lifeless: Each language is currently distributed in just a couple of binary packages, and if universe was to be included in those they would be very big.
<wgrant> It remains to be seen whether Debian's tdebs will solve this problem well.
<persia> And if we split it into lots of packages, it gets very confusing.
<superm1> i'd personally be fine with keeping translations for individual packages in those packages for universe
<superm1> that's what we do with mythbuntu-control-centre (well when it works right...)
<persia> superm1, The problem there is that users end up with extra translations on-disk for languages they don't use.  In well-translated packages, this can become large.
 * wgrant snoops at build logs.
<lifeless> persia: then they shouldn't install languages they don't use :)
<wgrant> lifeless: Then you need a package for every package-language, which is... insane.
<wgrant> But that would be the ideal solution.
<persia> lifeless, See, that's the balance: either translation data comes with binaries, in which case users end up with extra languages, or translations are split by language, which makes the translations data large for any given language, and the number of useful strings small.
<persia> wgrant, Isn't tdebs a variant on that line of thought?
<wgrant> persia: IIRC tdebs is all languages in one.
<wgrant> But one per package.
<wgrant> And updateable without a source upload.
<wgrant> So it's not much better than the current situation in Debian and universe.
<wgrant> Just a little more easily and cheaply updateable.
<persia> Huh?  Based on http://www.emdebian.org/emdebian/langupdate.html I thought it was one tdeb per package/language combination.
<persia> Or are emdebian tdebs different?
 * wgrant is looking at emails.
<wgrant> DEP-4 is the spec.
<persia> Ah, I found a chart.  emdebian is per locale, but the big spec is per-source.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> And I can't get to DEP-4 at the moment...
<wgrant> That does make sense, though.
<persia> http://people.debian.org/~codehelp/tdeb/ is a draft, I think.
<wgrant> Looks like it.
<persia> Anyway, I like the emdebian solution better, but it's a huge pain to manage that many little packages.
<wgrant> Certainly.
<wgrant> I wonder how much overhead there is in the Emdebian solution.
<wgrant> Space-wise, I mean.
<lifeless> Packages is not geared to handle it I suspect
<wgrant> tdebs presumably don't have changelogs or things like that duplicated.
<lifeless> way tooooooo much redundancy
<wgrant> Ooh yes.
<lifeless> but the debs themselves should be able to be a nonissue
<persia> Well, if there's no changelog for tdebs, how do you track independent tdeb upload changes?
<lifeless> persia: same as porter NMU's
<persia> lifeless, I suppose, but I'm becoming convinced I'm the last person left who still reads changelogs.
<wgrant> I guess you should know that +tN means translation changes only.
<persia> wgrant, For source or binary upload?
<wgrant> persia: Binary. +tN is invalid for source uploads.
<wgrant> lifeless: It looks like tdebs aren't in Packages (or similar) files at all.
<wgrant> Ergh:
<wgrant> "A tdeb needs usr/share/doc/copyright and changelog.Debian and dpkg will create the necessary files, just as with a normal .deb. "
<lifeless> wgrant: if its not in Packages, how does apt find it
<persia> That's just ugly.
<wgrant> lifeless: It generates the filename by looking at the binary's Translations-Version field.
<persia> wgrant, Doesn't that imply a binary upload for each translations update?
<wgrant> http://people.debian.org/~codehelp/tdeb/ch7.html#s7.2
<wgrant> persia: Overrides, I suppose.
<persia> I suppose.
<wgrant> Although this is only the draft, and dep.debian.net seems to be missing.
<lifeless> wgrant: ah thats why there is only one tdeb per package
<lifeless> because its broken by design :P
<wgrant> lifeless: I think that one tdeb per package per language would be fine with that setup, as long as the changelog doesn't have to be duplicated.
<lifeless> wgrant: oh? how would 'current za translation tdeb be found' be satisfied
<wgrant> lifeless: That's true.
<wgrant> lifeless: Maybe it could be in the DDTP files.
<lifeless> wgrant: it needs to be mirrored
<wgrant> lifeless: Aren't the DDTP files mirrored?
<lifeless> oh, could be
<wgrant> They certainly should be.
<wgrant> They are.
<wgrant> http://mirror.pacific.net.au/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/i18n/Translation-ar
<persia> In that case, perhaps it isn't so hard to manage several million tdebs, assuming one allows tdebs to contain *only* the .mo files and minimal overhead in /var/lib/dpkg/
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> persia: Do you know how Emdebian does it?
<persia> I don't, other than from the document I linked above.
<persia> It's just that about half the email I've seen about tdebs seems to come from Neil.
<savvas> any progress about bug 128324 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 128324 in rosetta/2.2 "translator-credits remains "untranslated", so the percentage is < 100%" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128324
<technopagan> Hi! I had to change a project's name in LP and now the checkout on my computer isn't accepted as a branch of that project anymore... I made a new checkout already, but just out of curiosity: Is it possible to tell Bazaar that the other branch is the correct branch to use?
<wgrant> technopagan: You could unbind and bind to the new one.
<technopagan> wgrant: Thanks! But how will bzr know that the path is now "/foo/" instead of the old "/foobar/"?
<wgrant> technopagan: because you told it in the bind command.
<technopagan> wgrant: I apologize for this possibly dumb question beforehand, but I only tell bzr the local paths on my machine - How will it know that the path on LP has changed? It changed when I had to rename the project...
<wgrant> technopagan: You need to tell 'bzr bind' the URL to bind to.
<wgrant> When you create a checkout, it will automatically bind to the URL that you check out from.
<wgrant> If that URL changes, you need to 'bzr unbind' and 'bzr bind lp:~user/project/branch'
<Flimm> Where is the 'register a release' button?
<Flimm> I can't seem to find it for some reason.
<Flimm> ...
<Flimm> Why do you need a milestone to register a release?
<persia> Flimm, It's a convention: one presumably has a set of milestones, some of which are releases.
<persia> As a benefit, one can target certain bugs to be fixed in a given release this way.
<wgrant> As of 2.2.3, a release is a special milestone.
<wgrant> In 2.2.4, I hear the UI will suck less.
<persia> Of course, for those not using that sort of development method, it's a bit of overhead.
<Flimm> OK, thank you, it makes sense now.
<wgrant> (for example, you should be able to create a release and a milestone at the same time)
<Flimm> I see all my old releases have been linked to completed milestones
<persia> wgrant, Except that if one follows the method that practices having milestones, one creates the milestones in advance, and then makes some subset of them into releases later.
<persia> (not that this makes sense for other development models)
<wgrant> persia: In that case one doesn't use the integrated button, but creates a release from an existing milestone like one must now.
<persia> wgrant, Right.  I should stop being an apologist.  I taught development methodology too much in the past, and some things stuck in odd ways.
<Flimm> Where can I set a codename for a release?
<wgrant> I can't find UI for that anywhere.
<wgrant> sinzui: ^^
<sinzui> Flimm: Edit the milestone, the release only contains the release notes, changelog, and files
<wgrant> I can't see a codename field on the milestone page.
<sinzui> wgrant: Flimm: right, I intend to change the label on the form
 * sinzui looks for real code_name on bloody milestone
<ovnicraft> hi i trying to set my project part of project_B and this is part of project_A but when i search project_B just appears project_A, how i can resolve this issue?
 * sinzui files big fat bug that code_name is hidden on milestone!
<sinzui> Flimm: you are the victim of a lapse of reason. I will get a fix landed for next week. It will not be available on launchpad.net until the next big release at the end of the month.
<Flimm> That's alright, I'll just have to release my project without a funky codename
<Flimm> Should I file a bug?
<sinzui> There seems to be confusion in the code as to the use of milestone name and code_name...there should probably be only one
<sinzui> Flimm: I'm doing that noe
<sinzui> now
<sinzui> Flimm: I reported bug 359078
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359078 in launchpad-registry "milestone code_name is not editable" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359078
<gnomefreak> did anyone see bug 358755 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358755 in firefox-3.0 "follows" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358755
<gnomefreak> i seem to get all the losers
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: oh well, what can you do. this is more a 'mistake' than spam
<intellectronica> people make mistakes
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: mistake is not asking for illegal info mistake == typo or filing a bug instead of a question
<intellectronica> sometimes people make really bad mistakes :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: the user will be banned, and we're conducting a traditional goat flogging ritual to purify the bugtracker from his presence
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: thanks i was just thinking about removing bugs like that so others don't see it while i hav eoutside smoking
<intellectronica> i always need a cigarette after seeing a bug like that
<intellectronica> it's very bad for my health
<gnomefreak> mine too but sometime im going to die. Might as well enjoy life but that is my twisted brain at work
 * intellectronica realises he's out of cigarettes. runs, shaking, to the store
<gnomefreak> off to gym see you later :)
<savvas> what happens if the connection drops and I'm uploading a package to PPA?
<savvas> start again? :)
<mthaddon> savvas: I think that's a fair assumption
<RachedTN-away> hello, I wanna to delete : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-editorial
<RachedTN-away> can somebody desactivate or delete, please ?
<RachedTN-away> How to add a project to a team
<RachedTN-away> I recently create a new team, than a new project, but I can't find how to add this project to the team ?
<joey> hi RachedTN-away
<RachedTN-away> hi joey
<joey> RachedTN-away, let me see if I can help you.
<RachedTN-away> k
<RachedTN-away> ok :)
<joey> RachedTN-away, you want to delete https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-editorial?
<RachedTN-away> yes
<joey> ok
<RachedTN-away> good
<joey> RachedTN-away, ok I'll get that done.  Did you have another question?
<RachedTN-away> joey: ﻿I recently create a new team, than a new project, but I can't find how to add this project to the team ?
<joey> RachedTN-away, ok, can you paste in the link to the project?
<RachedTN-away> joey: https://edge.launchpad.net/drafting-project
<RachedTN-away> and this is the link of the team : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-drafting
<joey> RachedTN-away, for the editorial team, it appears that I'll need you to fill out an Question so we can verify you are the owner, even though I can see you are. Please ask for that team to be deleted here:  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad
<RachedTN-away> ok
<joey> RachedTN-away, https://edge.launchpad.net/drafting-project/+edit-people
<RachedTN-away> joey: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/67070
<joey> RachedTN-away, you go to "change details" and then click on the black "people" mini-bar
<RachedTN-away> joey:  sorry, but I can't see "change details" in this page : https://edge.launchpad.net/drafting-project/+edit-people
<joey> RachedTN-away, from this page, https://edge.launchpad.net/drafting-project/  or use the +edit-people to add the teams
<RachedTN-away> joey: ok
<RachedTN-away> :)
<RachedTN-away> I see :P
<RachedTN-away> thanks a lot joey : it's OK now :)
<joey> RachedTN-away, you bet! Enjoy
<natureshadow> hi there!
<natureshadow> I cannot seem to find any link like "Register a Release" on the series overview page of the trunk series in twittare ...
<natureshadow> It should be there according to the docs ,)
<DawnLight1> hello. i'm looking for help with https://launchpad.net/rain8net which i've never developed, only created in sf and asked people for help. the development seems to be done now and it's now about packaging it for distros. will anyone want to help?
<DawnLight1> otherwise, where would be a good place to ask for such help?
<DawnLight> how to i mark a bug as being blocked by another?
<RachedTN> I wonder why : https://staging.launchpad.net
<RachedTN> isn't working correctly
<RachedTN> I often get this error : Timeout error
<RachedTN> !!
<joey> really RachedTN
<joey> mthaddon, ^^
<RachedTN> it doesn't happen I work on ﻿https://edge.launchpad.net
<mthaddon> joey: yes?
<mthaddon> RachedTN: it's a staging server, not a production server, so the hardware isn't as beefy, and it's often down without warning for maintenance or other reasons
<RachedTN> mthaddon: ok, I see, but I don't bother you by creating and discativating teams and projects ^^
<RachedTN> ﻿I don't want to bother you by creating and discativating teams and projects ^^
<RachedTN> I am the owner of a team, and I wanna to delete a reltaed project from the team, how should I do ?
<RachedTN> 's/reltaed/related/'
<mthaddon> RachedTN: you want to delete the project, or just remove it from "related projects"?
<RachedTN> mthaddon: ﻿just remove it from "related projects"
<mthaddon> RachedTN: I don't believe there's a way to do that - I think that list is auto-populated based on inferences from usage
<mthaddon> RachedTN: it will update over time and if it's no longer related it'll be removed
<RachedTN> mm
<mthaddon> joey: is that correct? ^
<joey> depending on which panel you are looking at, it's autopopulated
<joey> so mthaddon, you are correct
<joey> the front page though with Featured projects, is set by an admin
<RachedTN> joey : if I desactivat the admin who add this project, will the project be removed from the related projects
<RachedTN> ?
<joey> RachedTN, if you deactivate the person listed in the maintainer field?
<RachedTN> yes
<joey> RachedTN, then you have a problem and you'll need a LP admin to help you :-)
<RachedTN> joey: LP , what's that ?
<RachedTN> LP : LauncPad
<joey> RachedTN, please paste in the url of the page you are looking at.
<joey> yes, lp = launchpad
<RachedTN> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-drafting
<RachedTN> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-drafting
<RachedTN> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-drafting/+related-software
<RachedTN> joey : if I desctivate this person : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-drafting/+member/mawale
<RachedTN> who added the project to the related projects
<joey> RachedTN, it's related because that team is associated with those two projects
<joey> it's automatically added
<RachedTN> let's suppose that Idont wanna my tema to be associated to a project, what should I do ?
<joey> remove the team from the project :-)
<RachedTN> but it's not my project
<kiko> RachedTN, how strange.
<RachedTN> kiko: yep :)
<joey> the spec associated with that is owned by your team
<joey> so it seems in all three cases you are the admin
<joey> the tn-drafing team, https://edge.launchpad.net/drafting-project, and the spec https://edge.launchpad.net/tn-drafting-project/+specs
<RachedTN> here is the situation : I have created a team (that means I am the owner), one of the administrator has associated a project that I don't like, so I wanna to remove that project
<RachedTN> joey : I wanna to keep ﻿https://edge.launchpad.net/drafting-project  and remove ﻿ https://edge.launchpad.net/tn-drafting-project
<RachedTN> because it's a redondancy
<joey> ah I see
<joey> Wajih made your team the owner
<RachedTN> yep
<joey> that's easy!
<RachedTN> how ?
<joey> RachedTN, just file an Question (same link as earlier) and ask for that project to be deactivated.  You have to do it thought since you are the owner of the team that maintains that project
<RachedTN> ok, how easy is that :P
<joey> That way we know it's a valid request :-D
<mthaddon> RachedTN: if you let me know the question URL once you've created it, I can do that for you right away
<joey> Now that's service! :-)
<RachedTN> joey: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/67091
<RachedTN> mthaddon: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/67091
<RachedTN> you are really cool guys, VIVA Ubuntu and Canonical :)
<joey> RachedTN, thank you for speaking English. My Arabic isn't very good :-)
<mthaddon> ok, all done
<RachedTN> mthaddon: thank you
<mthaddon> sure
<RachedTN> joey : I hope you'll leran arabic oneday, it's really amazing :)
<RachedTN> and thanks very much :)
<joey> RachedTN, there are few people here who speak it.  I learned Esperanto so I could have fun. :-)
<RachedTN> joey: I think that Mr Taher Achour ( atunisian man who made the LPI199) work with you, isn't he ?
<joey> RachedTN, I don't know him personally.
<RachedTN> joey : If you see him, tell him that ubuntu-tn LoCo are proud of him and they wanna to see him one day :)
<RachedTN> joey: have a nice day and take care, sorry to bother you :)
<joey> no worries. Come back here if you have any more Launchpad questions
<nicoInattendu> Hi, a question on merge. I rry to merge my dev branch on a 'trunk' branch . The merge is caaepter and apporved on trunk, but I don't see the code in the trunk . It is a matter of time ?  The branch maeged is here : https://code.launchpad.net/~nico-inattendu/luciole/nico-0.7 and try to merge here https://code.launchpad.net/~nico-inattendu/luciole/main
<savvas> nicoInattendu: you have to merge it yourself with bzr merge
<savvas> (I think)
<nicoInattendu> In which branch ? in the main ?
<savvas> the web interface is just to show other what's going on :)
<savvas> erm...
<savvas> you want to merge nico-0.7 into main right?
<nicoInattendu> Right
<savvas> while in main, try: bzr merge lp:~nico-inattendu/luciole/nico-0.7
<savvas> I could be wrong though, so don't trust me :)
<nicoInattendu> No , it was  great  :). But now I dont' understand the goal of the web interface for merge stuff.
<savvas> 00:54:13 < savvas> the web interface is just to show other what's going on :)
<savvas> *others
#launchpad 2009-04-11
<nicoInattendu> Ok , I undestand now .
<savvas> and the person asking the merge is notified that it was merged
<savvas> I guess merging sometimes can't be simple :)
<nicoInattendu> Thanks for the help. I try the merge to find a way to corretcly organiseand schedile  my code dev.
<wgrant> There are solutions like tarmac that look at the merge proposals and automatically merge branches.
<wgrant> But most projects that use Launchpad merge proposals just use them for tracking.
<wgrant> (at this point, at least)
<nicoInattendu> I gi to take a look on tarmac
<nicoInattendu> F..., I do a mistake :'(. It is possible to revert a push ? After my merge on trunk I do a push , wihtout paramters :-(, and the result orf merge was pushed in the dev branch instead of trunk. And I see no more my commits on dev branch.
<wgrant> nicoInattendu: You can just push an old copy of the branch (you might need to use push --overwrite).
<savvas> I think you can bzr uncommit
<savvas> but I've never tried that
<wgrant> You can, but that might not be what's wanted here.
<nicoInattendu> wgrant : thanks for the push --overwrite , It put my branch just as I wan't. I promise, to never, never do a push or pull without paramters. It's evil :)
<savvas> I do bzr push :P
<savvas> use --remember to remember the last address you've sent it to
<wgrant> nicoInattendu: If dev had diverged from trunk, the original push would have failed, so in most cases you can't do bad things like that.
<nicoInattendu> Ok
<mthaddon> nicoInattendu: bzr info will tell you what bzr push and pull locations are defined if you're unsure
<nicoInattendu> Thanks ans how I can update the bzr info ?
<wgrant> bzr push --remember someurl
<wgrant> --remember causes it to update the stored push location.
<savvas> hm I wonder if it's possible to use bzr add on files inside .bzr/
<Snova> No.
<nicoInattendu> When more question on merge ;-) When I merge by dev branch in main . The status of branch is merged. To continue the dev. I have to use naother branch ?
<wgrant> nicoInattendu: You could reset the state of the branch. But I think it's a good idea to have short-lived branches - that is, branch aggressively, separately for each feature. But it's really your project's decision.
<nicoInattendu> wgrant : I like the concept of short-livec branch. It can esaily identify a set of job
<duanedesign> the ubuntu forums beginners team has a project called Best of Ubuntu Community Forums Tutorials. We would like to assign a new owner to the project. The current assigned owner has been mia for 8 mo.
<duanedesign> is their a protocol for abandoned projects?
<wgrant> duanedesign: Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<savvas> how are the ppas named now?
<savvas> I mean is it still of this format: http://ppa.launchpad.net/username/ppa/ubuntu ?
<savvas> and how is the second PPA named?
<wgrant> savvas: All PPAs have a name now - the default is 'ppa'. Additional PPAs can be named whatever you want, and that name replaces the 'ppa' in the URLs.
<wgrant> See http://ppa.launchpad.net/wgrant/, for example.
<wgrant> (the 'ubuntu' there is a historical relic - the other two are my real PPAs)
<savvas> ah I know
<savvas> I have a script that changes ubuntu to 'ppa/ubuntu' that's why I'm asking :)
<wgrant> Ah. Yes, that's right.
<savvas> the name ppa will stick the same though right?
<wgrant> Although the old path might be permanent now - I don't remember.
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> The default PPA is always named 'ppa'.
<savvas> Cool!
<savvas> let me check if there are any problems though :p
<savvas> ..and fixed!
<Polk`> is landscape free?
<beuno> Polk`, no, it's a service
<Polk`> ok.. what can I use that is free?
<Polk`> beuno,
<beuno> Polk`, use for what?
<Polk`> For landscape lkie softwear..
<beuno> Polk`, not that I know of, sorry
<cjb_ie> so, i'm getting random X crashes - i started apport as suggested by http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing but after a crash apport-cli reports "No pending crash reports." - any idea what i might be doing wrong?
<cjb_ie> (or if i should ask elsewhere?)
<kwah> hi
<kwah> adiroiban, have a minute?
<adiroiban> hi
<adiroiban> yes
<kwah> I am curious
<kwah> do you have direct access somehow to po's out of rosetta?
<adiroiban> no
<adiroiban> why?
<kwah> hm... how then your validation process organized?
<kwah> based on the contents you showed me other day?
<kwah> some big archive stored in LP librarian?
<adiroiban> there are language packs
<kwah> I am curious, because its a kinda strange... To get latest translations from the rosetta I know only one way: export them document by document
<adiroiban> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+language-packs
<adiroiban> there you can find all .po files included in language packs
<adiroiban> for ubuntu-docs, as a member of Ubuntu Translation Coordinators, I can request an download containing all .po files from ubuntu-docs
<adiroiban> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingUbuntu/Resources?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu-docs-links.txt
<adiroiban> I'm trying to update the links from there... from time to time
<adiroiban> :)
<kwah> aha... so, there are simpler ways.
<kwah> but they are not really documented
<kwah> and how this language-packs are created?
<adiroiban> I don't know :)
<kwah> damn
<kwah> :)
<adiroiban> why do you care?
<adiroiban> they are there
<adiroiban> updated weekly
<adiroiban> you can use them for various tasks
<kwah> I want to have access to the latest translations at the moment, especially, when we are in the final stage of release process, when translations are open and changing fast
<kwah> And automated way it is... Which does not exist now.
<kwah> Rosetta is OK, but has its problems/drawbakcs: it is difficult for translators to check the whole document, which is necessary for the style
<kwah> and consistency of presentation
<Milosz> guys, uploaded sources don't immediately show up right?
<Milosz> That is, it's no indication of an error right?
<adiroiban> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa
<Milosz> hmm Launchpad PPA reception server did not find my account?
<Milosz> Rejected: / Could not find person 'deadchip' / Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<kwah> adiroiban, these are for staible releases only
<Milosz> ah
<adiroiban> yep
<adiroiban> kwah: what tool make it easy for a translator to check consistentcy and other general stuff?
<adiroiban> makes
<kwah> having the whole document at hands
<kwah> which is with current toolchain is most of the time very difficult for tham
<kwah> them
<adiroiban> what document?
<adiroiban> are you talking about ubuntu-docs?
<adiroiban> or general po files?
<kwah> thats why we wanted to organize daily updates on the development version of something like help.ubuntu.com for proof-reading
<kwah> docs
<adiroiban> I think we should be able to do that for karmic
<adiroiban> by enabling "branch translations" in Launchpad
<adiroiban> needs to check mdke and others
<Milosz> btw is this the right help channel for PPAs?
<Milosz> I was sent here from #ubuntu-devel
<kwah> is it really going to help?
<Milosz> I mean whether it is right at all
<adiroiban> Milosz: here should be
<kwah> Milosz, yep, I think so
<adiroiban> but it's saturday night
<kwah> no admins around
<Milosz> ok not a problem, I wasn't nagging just wondering if it's right
<kwah> adiroiban, I mean are there blueprints, braindumps or smth similar somewhere on that topic ?
<adiroiban> what topic?
<adiroiban> :D
<LarstiQ> Milosz: if you have a question, it's better to ask so someone might be able to help you further
<LarstiQ> ah, you did
<Milosz> Yes it was my error
<Milosz> I wasn't aware the ppa dir name is derived from the email
<LarstiQ> Milosz: how do you mean?
<RachedTN> Hello, I have sent a request to activate a Miling List for my team : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-drafting
<RachedTN> could anyone activate please, thanks :)
<Milosz> LarstiQ, my LP login name is 'deadchip' but my PPA dir is apparently ~internalerror/ppa/ubuntu
<Milosz> which is part of my email
<Milosz> internalerror@gmail.com
<LarstiQ> Milosz: hmmm
<LarstiQ> Milosz: https://launchpad.net/~deadchip doesn't seem to exist?
<Milosz> LarstiQ, different, more important question
<LarstiQ> hi gmb
<Milosz> LarstiQ, doesn't matter, I have a bigger problem (sorry to cut you off but I'd just like to get the sources uploaded)
<Milosz> LarstiQ, what does this mean: Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution.
<Milosz> I'm not trying to upload to official Jaunty or something
<LarstiQ> Milosz: pretty much what it says. The account connected to the key which the packages were uploaded with doesn't have upload rights for the ppa.
<Milosz> it's impossible
<Milosz> because I've just dput'd 2 other archives with exactly the same dput.cf
<Milosz> and they were accepted
<LarstiQ> well, is there a difference between the last dput and these two?
<LarstiQ> RachedTN: I believe LP people will get to that on Monday
<RachedTN> LarstiQ: mm, Ok :)
<Milosz> here's the last line on an answers.lp.net thread on it:
<savvas> Milosz: which command did you use?
<RachedTN> thanks for your answer :)
<Milosz> err the last reply in a thread
<Milosz> "Odd. I didn't change anything but it was accepted. Oh well."
<Milosz> savvas, dput <my_source.changes-file>
<savvas> Milosz: I mean are you sure you haven't used "dput file.dsc" ? the correct one is "dput username file.dsc" (provided you have set up your dput.cf)
<Milosz> as I did with the other 2 archives which were accepted without a problem
<Milosz> savvas, I used the right command I thin because would it not otherwise have not been uploaded at all?
<Milosz> I think*
<Milosz> yes of course dput.cf is configured, sorrz
<Milosz> sorry*
<savvas> can you paste the contents of .dput.cf at a pastebin?
<LarstiQ> Milosz: does the reject mail mention both the PPA and the user it thinks tried to upload?
<savvas> Milosz: actually wait
<Milosz> here's the text of the email:
<Milosz> http://rafb.net/p/ljHMuw38.html
<hyperair> LarstiQ: the last person in debian/changelog, and the PPA.
<Milosz> savvas, http://rafb.net/p/xak4kG17.html
<savvas> did you use dput myppa file.changes ?
<LarstiQ> hyperair: provided that's the key owner
<Milosz> savvas, ah
<Milosz> maybe i forgot to type the myppa part
<Milosz> that must be it
<savvas> Milosz: without myppa you send it to ubuntu archives I think :)
<Milosz> savvas, yeah you were right :)
<Milosz> because
<Milosz> i found a file 'youki_0.03-1_source.ubuntu.upload'
<LarstiQ> Milosz: yeah, it parses the changelog without a ppa argument
<Milosz> so that was that, thanks!
<savvas> hehe np
<savvas> happened to me a couple of times :P
<LarstiQ> Milosz: I have:
<LarstiQ> [DEFAULT]
<LarstiQ> default_host_main = notspecified
<Milosz> ok but you upload to ubuntu
<LarstiQ> Milosz: in .dput.cf, exactly to prevent accidentally uploading to Debian (in my case)
<Milosz> ah
<Milosz> well ok but that is not related to PPAs
<LarstiQ> Milosz: it is, the rest in there is for the bzr ppas
<Milosz> ah it was about the default
<Milosz> ok I get it now
<LarstiQ> Milosz: but dput defaulting to something you don't want is common across all default usage
<Milosz> to prevent uploading to ubuntu in my case
 * LarstiQ nods
<Milosz> sorry
<LarstiQ> Milosz: np :)
<Milosz> sorry got it :)
<SamB> hmm, how come https://bugs.launchpad.net/dosemu/+filebug doesn't have a usable link to the upstream bug tracker ?
<LarstiQ> SamB: good point
<Milosz> btw small question
<Milosz> is there a better section for a desktop audio player than 'sound'?
<Milosz> if anyone knows that is
<Milosz> ok I guess this is basic 1-0-1 I should go read
<LarstiQ> Milosz: nafaik
<Milosz> ok
<SamB> the link on https://bugs.launchpad.net/dosemu isn't that useful either ... it just goes to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/sf
<SamB> ... isn't there a bug somewhere about how launchpad should support mirroring SVN branches using bzr-svn ?
<jpds> SamB: Seen launchpad.net/~vcs-imports ?
<LarstiQ> SamB: I think so
<LarstiQ> SamB: can't find it atm though
<SamB> jpds: yeah, but that's so one-way
<LarstiQ> SamB: hmm, I recall something about new vcs imports being done with bzr-svn?
<SamB> LarstiQ: I think there was some talk about that -- did anything come of it?
<LarstiQ> SamB: no clue, I'd need to grep irc logs or ask an LP dev
<SamB> well, it's bug 359791 now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359791 in launchpad-bazaar "It should be possible to mirror SVN branches using bzr-svn" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359791
<Milosz> I need a LaunchPad at home
<Milosz> To get up in the morning :D
#launchpad 2009-04-12
<maco> does the lp api include a way to find out what date a bug was marked as a certain status?
<wgrant> LarstiQ, SamB: Both bzr-svn and bzr-git are coming RSN, IIRC.
<wgrant> maco: date_$(some_status) on the bugtask.
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/#bug_task
<wgrant> The full activity log isn't exposed over the API, but those dates are stored separately.
<maco> awesome. so i should theoretically be able to subtract the date reported from the date marked fix released and find out how long the bug was open?
<wgrant> Yes.
<Milosz> Hmm
<Milosz> One more package just built in my PPA
<Milosz> But it's not in the repository
<Milosz> nvm
<Milosz> one other question, the screenshots synaptic is able to get, where would I need to put one?
<Milosz> It's only possible to register bazaar repositories with LaunchPad?
<CarlFK> how long does it take between dput "Successfully uploaded packages." and it showing up on https://edge.launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa ?
<CarlFK> "Pending 0" makes me nervous
<Milosz> CarlFK, for me around 5 minutes
<Milosz> don't be nervous :)
<CarlFK> how about anxious?
<CarlFK> i do recall seeing something about a lag
<wgrant> CarlFK: Uploads are processed every 5 minutes - they will then show as Pending for up to 20 minutes. Once they change to Published, apt-get will be able to see them.
<CarlFK> 5 and 20 min have come and gone, and I still don't see anything - here is my build and dput output: http://dpaste.com/32162/
<CarlFK> was I sposed to change something in .dput.cf ?  I remember getting some notice a while ago.. month or 2
<wgrant> CarlFK: Pastebin your .dput.cf
<wgrant> CarlFK: I see you had a similar problem about three months ago, but in that case the problem was that you weren't using the right key.
<wgrant> That isn't the problem here :(
<CarlFK> wgrant:  http://dpaste.com/32164/
<wgrant> CarlFK: Try ~carlfk/ubuntu/ppa instead.
<wgrant> But I doon't think it should be a silent reject if you leave off that last bit...
<CarlFK> "Already uploaded to ppa.launchpad.net; Doing nothing for pdf417enc_4.4-ppa1_source.changes"
<wgrant> dput -f
<CarlFK> Successfully uploaded ... now I wait...
<wgrant> Can you pastebin your changes file? (make sure it's unsigned, if you have upload rights to anywhere else)
<CarlFK> wgrant: http://dpaste.com/32168/
<wgrant> CarlFK: The distribution is wrong (change that in debian/changelog), but that should get you an emailed rejection, not a silent one.
<wgrant> CarlFK: You're not getting any email response at all?
<CarlFK> correct
<wgrant> Try fixing the distribution.
<CarlFK> Successfully uploaded packages.
<CarlFK> whew.. i before x:30 :)
<CarlFK> wgrant: is my changelog right? http://dpaste.com/32170/
<wgrant> CarlFK: Yes.
<wgrant> Although that version string is debatable, it's not technically wrong.
<CarlFK> what's a better one?
<wgrant> -0ppa1 is good, as it sorts below both official Ubuntu and Debian versions.
<SamB> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA suggests appending "~ppa<n>"
<SamB> oh, after incrementing the last component of the preceding portion of the version number
<dtchen> and best practices recommend actually using your LP id
<dtchen> e.g., pulseaudio-0.9.14-0ubuntu100~crimsun1
<SamB> hmm. but doesn't that give precedence to versions packaged by people with names beginning with "z"?
<dtchen> c sorts before z...
<SamB> yeah, and doesn't a version number that sorts later take precence?
<SamB> er. +de
<dtchen> yes, but if pulseaudio-0.9.14-0ubuntu99 is in the archive, then uploading pulseaudio-0.9.14-0ubuntu100~crimsun1 is ok until pulseaudio-0.9.14-0ubuntu100 is uploaded, upon which ~crimsun1 is superceded
<dtchen> (rather, it should be pulseaudio_0.9.14-0ubuntu99, but whatever)
<SamB> I'm just teasing about what happens if you have foo-1.2-0ubuntu1~frotz and then someone comes along and makes foo-1.2-0ubuntu1~glulxe
<dtchen> well either glulxe is an Evil Daemon and you have to battle to the death, or you can just not have glulxe's PPA in your sources.list(5)
<wgrant> I use -XubuntuY~wgrant1 if I'm producing something that I know will be -XubuntuY in the primary archive.
<CarlFK> doh.. just found a bunch of reject messages ...
<wgrant> Heh.
<CarlFK> Could not find suite 'ppa'
<wgrant> I didn't think I saw any of the usual silent rejection candidates.
<wgrant> Blah.
<wgrant> ~carlfk/ppa/ubuntu
<CarlFK> ha
<wgrant> And all of the earlier uploads failed because they couldn't find a distroseries named 'unstable'?
<CarlFK> yup
<CarlFK> wgrant:  "Rejected: Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution. Not permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'CURRENT' state. "
<CarlFK> incoming = ~<your_launchpad_id>/<ppa_name>/ubuntu/
<CarlFK> missing / maybe..
<CarlFK> gah!
<CarlFK> reject messages are out of sync with what I am doing
<CarlFK> Rejected: pdf417enc_4.4-0ppa1.dsc: Section 'unknown' is not valid
<wgrant> CarlFK: The RELEASE pocket error is because you uploaded to Ubuntu, not your PPA.
<wgrant> Thee section one is legitimate, but will probably go away in a month or two.
<CarlFK> Now running lintian... E: pdf417enc_4.4-0ppa2_source.changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file jaunty
<CarlFK> W: pdf417enc source: dh-make-template-in-source debian/pdf417enc.doc-base.EX
<CarlFK> anything I should do something about?
<wgrant> That last one, yes.
<wgrant> The former is lintian being outdated.
<wgrant> You probably just want to remove the latter.
<CarlFK> Where is the list of valid sections?
<CarlFK> and why can't I make up my own...
<CarlFK> so much for trying to outsmart it: pdf417enc_4.4-0ppa3.dsc: Section '-' is not valid
<CarlFK> Pending         3  yay.
<wgrant> CarlFK: Where did that '3' come from?
<wgrant> I don't recall seeing that last time I looked at a pending publishing.
<CarlFK> 3 archs
<CarlFK> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: couldn't find library libgif.so.4 needed by debian/pdf417enc/usr/bin/pdf417prep (its RPATH is '').
<CarlFK> ah, -dev isn't libgif4
<wgrant> CarlFK: You know you can use something like pbuilder or sbuild to test locally, right?
<CarlFK> kinda - it buit OK for i386, not sure why x64 has a problem
<wgrant> CarlFK: I don't know why that's failing - do you have an amd64 machine on which to test?
 * wgrant -> gone for a few minutes
<CarlFK> wgrant: x64 box:
<CarlFK> ls -l /usr/lib/libgif.so.4; lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 2009-01-30 09:56 /usr/lib/libgif.so.4 -> libgif.so.4.1.6
<CarlFK> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: couldn't find library libgif.so.4
<CarlFK> but plain ol make clean && make works
<wgrant> CarlFK: Which package owns libgif.so.4 there?
<wgrant> And does it build in a pbuilder or sbuild?
<CarlFK> pbuilder - I need to set that up on the x64 box.  what is sbuild?
<CarlFK> apt-file search libgif.so.4 (returned nothing?!)
<wgrant> sbuild is what the buildds use, but its more common configurations require LVM so it's a bit more heavyweight.
<CarlFK> ah, I guess i dont need to sudo the apt-file update
<wgrant> gmb: I do like the new comment/change merging.
<CarlFK> carl@dv67:~/temp/pdf417enc-4.4$ apt-file search libgif.so.4
<CarlFK> giflib-dbg: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libgif.so.4.1.6
<CarlFK> libgif4: /usr/lib/libgif.so.4
<wgrant> CarlFK: Oops, I missed that second last line of yours - 'dpkg -S libgif.so.4' would have done it.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Well, I don't know.
<CarlFK> im done for tonight... thanks for the help
<wgrant> npp
<wgrant> Gah.
<wgrant> X seems to now be respecting GNOME's key repeat settings.
<wgrant> It wasn't in Intrepid :(
<seiflotfy1> hi guys
<seiflotfy1> i did most of the zeitgeist wokr but my contact was set on seif@schroeder
<seiflotfy1> so non of the karma was given to me
<seiflotfy1> it was supposed to be seif@lotfy.com
<seiflotfy1> can i get the karma transfered
<wgrant> seiflotfy1: I don't see any valid branches for zeitgeist - but anyway, you'd do better to ask on a weekday.
<lifeless> seiflotfy1: just add the other address to your account, or merge your account
<lifeless> s
<seiflotfy1> lp:gnome-zeitgeist
<wgrant> Ah, gnome-zeitgeist. I was looking at plain zeitgeist, which seems to be a dupe.
<wgrant> lifeless: It looks like it has a hostname rather than an FQDN...
<lifeless> wgrant: ah
<lifeless> seiflotfy1: or ask a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> A sysadmin could certainly do that without too much trouble, but IIRC historically they've said no.
<seiflotfy1> IIRC ?
<wgrant> If I Recall Correctly.
<lifeless> wgrant: actually, its not that easy :P
<lifeless> there isn't a ui form to do it, so its a bunch of sql
<wgrant> lifeless: The Person creation process does it, so it must be pretty easy.
<wgrant> Oh, sure.
<lifeless> wgrant: account joining is complex and automated, but this wouldn't be account joining if its nto a valid email
<wgrant> lifeless: Right.
<seiflotfy1> problem is seif@schroeder is not an address
<seiflotfy1> its my account on my computer
<seiflotfy1> schroeder is my pc
<wgrant> lifeless is most probably right: ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, and somebody will fix it if they can.
<vikashkoushik> Hi guys
<vikashkoushik> What is PPA in launch pad?
<hyperair> vikashkoushik: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=launchpad+ppa
<Persi> hi, jaunty does a good job of preparing bug reports, and then it sends me to launchpad page, do I have to subscribe to a bug in order to report it?
<geser> the reporter is automatically subscribed to a bug
<Milosz> can I get my LP account renamed?
<Milosz> my PPA is named after my email address already
<Persi> well I press continue, then it asks me whether I want to subscribe to a "similar" bug, which is almost identical, so I thought it is a way to refine the report, isn`t it?
<Milosz> the only thing that isn't is my LP account name, and I'd just like to get it renamed, if possible
<Persi> or the report is filed when I press continue or even before reaching the LP?
<geser> Persi: if a bug to your problem exist it's better if you subscribe to it (if you want to get notified about updates to the bug) instead of filing a new one
<geser> you can also add comments to existing bugs (if it helps to resolve the bug) if you want (you don't need to be subscribed to the bug for it)
<geser> for "common" problems it's not uncommon that someone else was faster with filing a bug
<Persi> I see, but it probably doesn`t make sense to report for example crashing firefox due to same reasons as already reported, just in marginally different situation, as a separate report, ain`t it? So I imagine that before I reporter sends me to LP the bug is already counted somewhere and at LP I may subscribe to it only if I wish. Or is the number of reporters of the same bug actually important for anything?
<Persi> wow I should be more concise
<Milosz> Well I'd personally say 1 report of an installation of ten thousands could be randomflux
<Milosz> so yes the number is probably important but I don't know whether it's important for the LP application
<LarstiQ> Milosz: shouldn't you be able to change your account name yourself?
<Milosz> LarstiQ, well my PPA is still called "PPA for deadchip"
<Milosz> I'd just like this to be either my real name (PPA for Milosz Derezynski) or
<Milosz> or the actual name of my PPA, "internalerror" (it's ~internalerror/ppa/ubuntu)
<Milosz> I just think "PPA for deadchip" could be confusing for first-time visitors of my LP page
<Milosz> they might think it's an app or somethig
<Milosz> something*
<Milosz> or first-time users of LP or PPAs
<LarstiQ> Milosz: so change it then :)
<Milosz> I can't
<Milosz> oh
<Milosz> yeah I can't
<Milosz> I can only change the description
<Milosz> is there anyone I could mail so this gets changed?
<LarstiQ> Displayname?
<LarstiQ> Milosz: https://edge.launchpad.net/~internalerror/+archive/ppa/+edit
<Milosz> i set my display name to my realname
<Milosz> but it still says "PPA for deadchip"
<Milosz> ah
<Milosz> edge is the beta interface?
<LarstiQ> yeah
 * LarstiQ disables redirection
<Milosz> cool thanks :)
<LarstiQ> what, no? :)
<LarstiQ> I'm just a user
<LarstiQ> I'm disabling redirection for myself to check if the non-beta ui is different
<Milosz> no thanks for pointing me to edge
<Milosz> no, thanks*
<LarstiQ> ah ok :)
<Milosz> yeah in the non-beta you can not change the PPA name
<Milosz> lol I guess that's not the only thing you wanted to see :P
<LarstiQ> actually, it is
<LarstiQ> Milosz: ok, so that seems to be it then
<Milosz> Yes, LarstiQ, that is it.
<Milosz> We will never see each other again.
<Milosz> Goodbye.
<Milosz> lol
<Milosz> sorry just in a happny mood :)
<Milosz> -n
<Milosz> I understand if you don't join in
<LarstiQ> :)
 * LarstiQ is on a veeery slow link and preoccupied
<Milosz> :P
<LarstiQ> I get the humor though :P
<Milosz> :)
<klbate> Quick question: Is there a command line tool for sending merge proposals?
 * SamB wonders why https://bugs.launchpad.net/dosemu/+bugs doesn't either mention the use of an external bug tracker or show the bugs from it ...
<SamB> klbate: isn't that called "bzr send"? I guess it's not quite the same, though -- it sends a patch bundle ...
<klbate> SamB: I'm not sure, I've just started using both bzr and Launchpad.
<LarstiQ> SamB: send it to merge@code.launchpad.net and it i
<SamB> though I saw evidence that it *used* to work for sending "merge proposals" in the form of a bug report ...
<LarstiQ> SamB, klbate: http://theironlion.net/blog/2009/01/15/launchpad-code-reviews-without-browser/
<klbate> I'd like something that has exactly the same effect as a merge proposal submitted via the web. I suppose I could do something with wget, but if there's something else that works already...
<klbate> LarstiQ: Thanks.
<SamB> personally, I don't like the way merge proposals don't keep track of what commit you wanted merged
<SamB> so if I make a merge proposal and then the thing I proposed to be merged gets merged some other way, the merge proposal sticks around
<LarstiQ> without really knowing that part of launchpad, I'd say that is because you propsoe a branch for merging, not a revision
<LarstiQ> SamB: really?
<SamB> yeah, that's the bit I don't like
<SamB> the fact that it's a branch, not a revision, that you propose ;-)
<intellec`> SamB: that's pretty standard workflow for projects using dvcs
<intellectronica> SamB: when branching is so easy, you just create a new branch for every bit of work
<LarstiQ> SamB: review feedback would be rather cumbersome otherwise
<LarstiQ> SamB: but it sticking around forever doesn't sound right either
<intellectronica> why not? it's sometimes useful for archaeology
<exarkun> yea, keep it forever.
<intellectronica> klbate: you can use the rest api (i think)
<SamB> personally I have trouble sticking with branch topics :-(
<intellectronica> SamB: there's nothing stopping you from developing in a single branch, then creating a new branch when you want to submit it. bzr makes it so easy and fast
<SamB> it should stick around forever, but it should look more finished after the revision I meant is merged where I wanted it ;-)
<SamB> intellectronica: yeah ...
<intellectronica> SamB: i think that's a good idea. file a bug
<LarstiQ> intellectronica: right, I meant ala Bunly Buggy merged status so that is out of my face for things to review
<intellectronica> LarstiQ: ah, you mean on +activereviews?
<intellectronica> you can get it out of there by reviewing it and marking it as "abstain", but i agree that it shouldn't be there once it's merged
<jdub> hi all; trying to copy a new upstream package from hardy to jaunty in my ppa, and it's saying "same version already has published binaries..."
<jdub> i've deleted the older (both upstream and ppa version) source packages... and it's still doing it
<LarstiQ> jdub: are you copying a binary or source?
<jdub> source
<jdub> (https://launchpad.net/~jdub/+archive/ppa btw)
<LarstiQ> jdub: what I've picked up from lurking (and guessing about underlying structure) is that sources are already in the same pool
<LarstiQ> jdub: so that won't work, but you can copy the binary
 * LarstiQ looks for a faq
<jdub> yeah, i read the launchpad help doco about it... didn't seem clear
<jdub> "copy existing binaries" doesn't really sound like "rebuild the current sources for this series"
<LarstiQ> indeed
<jdub> but "rebuild the copied sources" sounds almost right... aside from the single pool context
<jdub> i thought i was missing a changelog hack, but other ppas don't seem to do anything weird with it
<jdub> guess i'll try the binary option and see how spectacularly it breaks :D
<jdub> zomg, that totally looks like it's done the wrong thing
<jdub> alrighty... i'm just going to focus on hardy for now; will figure this out later :-)
<jdub> thanks
<hyperair> hmm one team/person can own more than one PPA now?
<maxb> yes
<maxb> Is there a Soyuz person around who can explain what this uploadlog means?: 2009-01-10 04:10:23 WARNING Unable to grok section 'dev', overriding it with misc
<CarlFK> maxb: no clue what soyuz is, but maybe in control,  Section: devel
<CarlFK> I want to package https://sourceforge.net/projects/pdf417encode/ - it needs to be cleaned up, like not including binaries in the source .tar and Makefile needs an install:
<CarlFK> none of the authors have posted anything sense  Sep 2006
<CarlFK> should I make a bunch of patches, or hijack the project?
<maxb> CarlFK: You want to be on #ubuntu-motu for that sort of thing
<CarlFK> maxb: oh yeah... and ask there.. :)
<savvas> is it possible to upload a karmic debian source now? or when will it be, when it is announced to be openfor development?
<Milosz> can I see download statistics for my PPA?
<hyperair> savvas: in #ubuntu-motu, not here, and it'll only open after jaunty's release
<savvas> hyperair: I meant for a PPA - but ok, thanks :)
<hyperair> oh that
<hyperair> hahah whoops
<jpds> savvas: Probably after releases and new toolchain uploaded.
<savvas> alrighty :)
<hyperair> what's in a toolchain anyway?
<LarstiQ> hyperair: compiler/linker/libc/etc
<hyperair> LarstiQ: basically a new set of build-essentials and devscripts?
<LarstiQ> hyperair: something like that
 * LarstiQ doesn't know the specifics for Ubuntu
<hyperair> hmm
<natureshadow> hi!
<natureshadow> A few hours ago, I successfully updated and committed a bzr branch in launchpad
<natureshadow> Now it refuses my public key
<natureshadow> Why's that?
<natureshadow> Any idea concerning my ssh problem?
<SamB> natureshadow: did you accidentally change your key?
<natureshadow> SamB: Nope .... the data in Launchpad and my local system are identical
<natureshadow> Perhaps I should just create a new one and try again?
<natureshadow> I just regenerated my key, uplaoded it, and it still doesn't let me in
<natureshadow> I'm not very suse whether bzr uses my key
<natureshadow> It doesn't sue the standard name so I configured it in ~/.ssh/config
<natureshadow> This worked until 4 hours ago though ^^
<natureshadow> Running ssh on bazaar.launchpad.net lets me in, but (of course) complains about missing shells on the server
<natureshadow> So the problem must be with the ssh configuration
<natureshadow> Works again .... obviously ssh wasn't happy with the config anymore :/
<neal_s_> Should I bother getting undeserved Karma removed? I've been mucking around with bzr as a newb, and I've been deleting and creating branches willy nilly.
#launchpad 2010-04-12
<andol> Can't seem to push code to staging, due to ssh errors
<andol> "ssh: connect to host bazaar.staging.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused"
<lifeless> there isn't a staging codehost as far as I know. IMBW
<lifeless> mwhudson: thumper; ^
<thumper> there should be
<thumper> although staging codehosting is a massive pile of ghostly images
<thumper> most branches aren't really there
<thumper> although pushing a new branch should work
<thumper> as long as there isn't a development focus branch
<thumper> otherwise it'll try to stack on something non-existant
<andol> thumper: Ok, preparing a Launchpad workshop, where I will be using a bogus project and a few bogus teams. Figured I'd use staging, to keep the real Launchpad "clean".
<thumper> andol: nice
<thumper> andol: you realise that the staging db gets blown away periodically?
<thumper> when is the workshop?
<andol> thumper: tonight, 17:30-20 CEST
<andol> (UTC+2)
<thumper> spm: when is the next staging db replacement?
<andol> getting the results blown away is just fine, as long as it doesn't happen in the middle of the workshop :)
<thumper> spm: and codehosting on staging appears down
<gjditchf> I tried uploading to my ppa, and got this in my e-mail:
<gjditchf> Rejected:
<gjditchf> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<gjditchf> Terse.  Where do I look to figure out what went wrong?
<spm> thumper: no idea. it's been breaking a lot lately; haven't had a chance to followup on that today; staging codehosting has been breaking the past week - same
<thumper> spm: hmm...
<andol> thumper, spm: In that case, perhaps I don't want to use staging for tonights workshop? How untidy is it if a register a couple of projects and teams just to today, and removes them afterwards?
<thumper> andol: teams normally live forever :)
<thumper> andol: do you not have a pet project to use?
<persia> SHould https://api.launchpad.net/ return something useful?  I had expected documentation.
<spm> thumper: actually - teams don't; projects do. ex-teams get merged to oblivion.
<thumper> persia: try http://dev.launchpad.net/API
<spm> persia: or even https://api.launchpad.net/--help (boom tish)
<persia> That redirected me to https://help.launchpad.net/API which redirected me to http://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc
<persia> --help!
<andol> thumper: Well, will be showing of a few well chosens projects, Likewise the main plan was to start a new project, with bug tracking, translation, etc.
<lifeless> thumper: staging oopses
<persia> Awww... :(
<lifeless> thumper: where does one find them ?
<lifeless> thumper: https://staging.launchpad.net/~mbp/bzr/trivial/+merge/21998 I did make it go boom
<thumper> lifeless: devpad
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> actually looks like staging librarian is down?
<spm> thumper: https://pastebin.canonical.com/30406/ istr this was something we had an evi lhacky fix for last week....
<thumper> spm: oh FFS, that's me
<thumper> spm: sorry
<lifeless> thumper: https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm/bzr/bzr.dev/+activereviews seems to handle a 'queued' proposal ok
<lifeless> thumper: though it doesn't show as 'approved ready to land'
<thumper> lifeless: that is because they aren't approved ;-)
<lifeless> thumper: would you like bugs?
<thumper> lifeless: they are queued
<lifeless> thumper: they show as 'other reviews you could do'
<thumper> really?
<thumper> if it really is, it is a bug
<lifeless> https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm/bzr/bzr.dev/+activereviews
<lifeless> tell me which one is 'queued' on that page
<spm> thumper: ah yes. here's the ahck we used: https://pastebin.canonical.com/30343/ and staging codehost should be live again.
<thumper> lifeless: queued proposals would not show on +activereviews
<lifeless> spm: I can has staging librarian ?
<lifeless> thumper: it does
<spm> lifeless: that's underway as you request :-)
<lifeless> spm: thanks!
<thumper> lifeless: which one?
<lifeless> thumper: its ~mbp/trivial
<thumper> except that blows up
<lifeless> thumper: librarian causes that
<thumper> yeah, that's bad
<lifeless> thumper: I'm talking about it's rendering on +activereviews for now.
<spm> lifeless: the staging librarian is working. ???
<lifeless> spm: I can't get any MP on staging
<lifeless> spm https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~ian-clatworthy/bzr/py2exe-534548/+merge/22193
<lifeless>     *
<spm> rephrase. it's up and responding as expected. working is a diff beastie....
<lifeless>     * Module lp.code.model.diff, line 73, in text
<lifeless>       self.diff_text.open()
<lifeless>     * Module canonical.launchpad.database.librarian, line 108, in open
<lifeless>       self._datafile = self.client.getFileByAlias(self.id, timeout)
<lifeless>     * Module canonical.librarian.client, line 348, in getFileByAlias
<lifeless>       raise LookupError, aliasID
<lifeless> LookupError: 42032767<br />
<spm> cool
<lifeless> just checked an LP MP on staging; same symptoms
<spm> wag here - the staging db is *old* - if this is stuff that needs a new replica, is possible weirdness is happening???
<lifeless> thumper: ^
<spm> I'm guessing based on it being a 'lookup' error....
<thumper> lifeless: same error for a new proposal?
<thumper> lifeless: link plz
<lifeless> https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~bjornt/launchpad/form-overlay-render-by-default/+merge/10249
<lifeless> I'll try a new proposal, sec
<lifeless> thumper: +activereviews status
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/561157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561157 in launchpad-code "'queued' merge proposals are unclear on +activereviews" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> thumper: ok, https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~vila/bzr/conflict-manager/+merge/22274 is new and works
<lifeless> thumper: queuing up https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~vila/bzr/conflict-manager/+merge/22274
<lifeless> spm: thanks, was old data yes. new mps work ok
<lifeless> thumper: https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~vila/bzr/conflict-manager/+merge/22274 - shows 'queued' ok
<spm> lifeless: \o/   I'm mildly terrified that my wag was accurate. clearly i've been here too long. ;-)
<thumper> lifeless: and isn't in bzr/+activereviews
<thumper> hmm
<thumper> lifeless: is in the branch one though
<lifeless> thumper: right
<andol> Hmm, regarding the staging codehosting. Seems that I now can push, branch, etc fine using the bzr client. Yet when I try to view the changes on the web I just the the "Updating branch...", "availible in few minutes" etc even after having waiten quite a bit more than just a few minutes.
<lifeless> spm: ^
<thumper> andol: scripts use different configs, and run at much slower intervals than production
<andol> thumper: interval config on staging? (still waiting for update)
<thumper> andol: I think scanning happens every 10 minutes
<andol> Well, since I did the push about an hour ago, and still don't see the result...
<thumper> andol: scanner is probably broken
<thumper> spm: ping
<spm> thumper: yo
<thumper> can you sync the staging logs please
<spm> thumper: done
<thumper> ta
<thumper> spm: same config fubar for asuka
<spm> woo
<spm> one sec.
<thumper> spm: FWIW I'm landing a db-devel branch that un-stuffs it
<spm> sweet
<thumper> spm: reverting a previous delete of mine
<thumper> mwhudson: want to review a trival patch?
<poolie> what browsers are supported for launchpad these days?
<mwhudson> thumper: sure
<poolie> does it have to be a modern ajaxy one, or do we still support text mode things as a fallback?
<persia> I use w3m regularly to work around misfeatures in the AJAX UI
<wgrant> I believe all AJAX is meant to have fallback.
<wgrant> Though for some things like bug subscriber lists that seems to have been forgotten.
<persia> You can still get it, but it requires significant URL hacking.
<spm> thumper: that's applied
<thumper> spm: ta
<dickelbeck> Hi, I need help please.
<dickelbeck> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-67241552:///~kicad-testing-committers/kicad/testing/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<dickelbeck> I get the above error trying to do a bzr commit
<lifeless> you've done a checkout without being logged in, or of a branch you cannot commit to.
<lifeless> either change to a local branch, or switch to a branch you can commit to.
<spiv> It's an import branch.
<spiv> (although the import is suspended, but that doesn't affect permissions)
<dickelbeck> we asked that it be converted to a non-import branch
<spiv> Hmm, it appears that hasn't happened yet.
<dickelbeck> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/106929
<dickelbeck> perhaps I did not state the request appropriately enough.
<spiv> Yeah, I think there was probably some confusion.
<spiv> For a Launchpad dev, asking for an import to "stop" doesn't mean converting the branch from an import to being hosted natively on LP
<spiv> It means asking the importer to stop updating it, but leave the branch otherwise unchanged.
<dickelbeck> now that you know what I need, how can I get it done?
<spiv> So, ask another question (or reopen that one?) asking for it to be converted to a hosted branch, so that you can commit to it directly.
<mwhudson> by far the easiest way to achieve that is just to push up a new hosted branch
<spiv> mwhudson: gosh it would be nice if this stuff was more self-service *hint-hint* ;)
<dickelbeck> There are quite a few developers affected by this.  We have some faqs that name the branch in help text.
<dickelbeck> If we push a new branch, can I somehow preserve the documented name?
<wgrant> You can rename the old one and push a new one in its place.
<mwhudson> dickelbeck: the import branch can be renamed out of the way, or even deleted
<dickelbeck> so first rename lp:kicad to notused, then push to lp:kicad from the local up to date branch?
<mwhudson> dickelbeck: yes, although if you just want "lp:kicad" to keep working, that's easier
<dickelbeck> what is easier than what? sorry.
<mwhudson> dickelbeck: it's easy to change which branch "lp:kicad" refers to
<mwhudson> so if your faq just says "lp:kicad" then this is all easy
<mwhudson> dickelbeck: if the faq says "~kicad-testing-committers/kicad/testing", then that's not so easy
<mwhudson> (although it's not very hard either)
<dickelbeck> Ok, so lp:kicad is like a symlink, and if I really need "testing" then I have to go deeper with the renaming.
<mwhudson> dickelbeck: right
<dickelbeck> mwhudson:
<dickelbeck> bzr push lp:~kicad-testing-committers/kicad/new-testing
<dickelbeck> Using default stacking branch /~kicad-testing-committers/kicad/testing at lp-67241552:///~kicad-testing-committers/kicad
<dickelbeck> Created new stacked branch referring to /~kicad-testing-committers/kicad/testing.
<dickelbeck> wondering now if because it is stacked, can I delete the original?
<mwhudson> dickelbeck: oh argh
<mwhudson> dickelbeck: run "bzr reconfigure --unstacked lp:~kicad-testing-committers/kicad/new-testing"
<mwhudson> (if you have a new enough bzr)
<mwhudson> dickelbeck: if that doesn't work, stick this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/412953/ in a file and run "python file-name lp:~kicad-testing-committers/kicad/new-testing"
<mwhudson> dickelbeck: or i can do this for you
<dickelbeck> the reconfigure seems to be working, I have Karmic.
<mwhudson> ok cool
<dickelbeck> mwhudson: I have 2 other branches that fit the same problem.  Solve the other 2 the same way?
<mwhudson> dickelbeck: yeah
<dickelbeck> too bad that the push does not have an --unstacked option.
<dickelbeck> I have bzr version 2.1.1
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: henninge | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<mwhudson> dickelbeck: i think 2.2 will have that option
<mwhudson> hm, maybe i imagined that
<dickelbeck> does 2.2 exist already?
<dickelbeck> bzr 2.1.1 has an option --stacked for the push command, suggesting its absence would mean non-stacked.  I think this is a bug frankly.
<lifeless> dickelbeck: there is a bug open for this
<lifeless> dickelbeck: it is a bug that you can't manually force it off; however the default is correct - follow server policy with no policy meaning non-stacked.
<dickelbeck> bzr reconfigure --unstacked lp:~kicad-testing-committers/kicad/new-testing
<dickelbeck> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kicad-testing-committers/kicad/new-testing/ is now not stacked
<dickelbeck> bzr: ERROR: Lock not held: RemoteRepository(bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kicad-testing-committers/kicad/new-testing/.bzr/)
<dickelbeck> Can you comment on the the last line of my output?  I find this ERROR alarming, did the unstacking actually succeed?
<mdke> jelmer / mwhudson - ~vcs-imports/gnome-user-docs/master is still failing. Should I file a bug on launchpad or bzr-git?
<mwhudson> mdke: i'm pretty sure it's fixed in bzr-git trunk
<mwhudson> lemme try it on staging
<mdke> mwhudson: thank
<mdke> +s
<mwhudson> mdke: keep half an eye on https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnome-user-docs/master
<mdke> will do
<dickelbeck> mwhudson: the error message at the end of the reconfigure is a deal breaker for me.  I deleted new-testing and reopened the question.  It is bedtime here.
<dickelbeck> mwhudson: thanks for your help.  I think bzr let us down here, I hope it is not a sign of things to come.
<mwhudson> dickelbeck: it is dinner time for me, hopefully tomorrow will work out better
<mdke> mwhudson: the import on staging seems to have worked. So do I just wait for the changes to filter through to regular LP?
<mwhudson> mdke: i want to get these changes onto regular LP sooner than that for other reasons, so hopefully not that long
<mdke> mwhudson: awesome, thanks a lot. if you remember, can you start the import again once that happens, or let me know so I can start it manually/
<mwhudson> mdke: i'll try really hard to remember
<mdke> mwhudson: :) have a good evening
<Laibsch> I thought that some kind of cron job was regularly pulling in the latest debian packages in to bzr?
<Laibsch> Ah, I see
<Laibsch> It's pulling from testing, not from unstable, right?
<geser> both, there should be a bzr import of the testing and unstable version (if it did fail)
<Laibsch> I didn't see an unstable branch for pidgin, but indeed it's there, just a little hidden
<andol> thumper: Seems like scanner in staging is working again. Many thanks to you, or whoever fixed it.
<thumper> andol: spm mainly, although i submitted a patch that fixes the break I caused :)
<andol> thumper: seems fair somehow :)
<thumper> :)
<andol> spm: Thanks to you too then
<jml> how can I upgrade lp:zope.testing to 2a format?
<captainkernel> is this the right channel for discussing launchpad bugs/issues?
<jml> pretty much
<jml> there's also #launchpad-dev, which is oriented toward actually _fixing_ those bugs and issues.
<captainkernel> good well in that case I have the following issue: I had created an account but then decided to start afresh by 'deactivating the account' and recreating one with the same email address. When I sign in I know get Oops messages such as (Error ID: OOPS-1563D1311). Any ideas?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1563D1311
<captainkernel> how do I view this lp-oops info? It is asking for a usename and pw.
<pabs3> how does one link an Ubuntu bug to a bug at sourceforge.net?
<maxb> captainkernel: OOPSes are only viewable by Canonical employees (which I am not) in case they contain revealing private information. The fact that you've encountered one like that suggests a bug in Launchpad.
<maxb> henninge: Can you advise captainkernel ?
<andol> pabs3: Well, assuming that upstream uses SF for bug tracking the first step is usually to click on "Also affects project". What happens next depends on whatever LP already knows about that upstream in question or not.
<pabs3> andol: lp doesn't seem to know anything about it
<henninge> captainkernel: I'll be with you in a minute, need to reboot first ...
<henninge> captainkernel: that looks like a bug, yes
<henninge> captainkernel: looks like this
<henninge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413141/
<henninge> captainkernel: so I suspect it has to do with you re-using your address on a new account
<henninge> captainkernel: can you please file a bug referencing the OOPS id here:
<henninge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-web/+filebug
<wgrant> More likely that the OpenID login code is reactivation-naïve.
<henninge> yes, something like that
<henninge> captainkernel: argh, I just realized you cannot file bugs .. ;-)
<henninge> captainkernel: please tell me what the old account name was, so I can add it to the bug report.
<henninge> captainkernel: actually, both names
<henninge> captainkernel: as a work around I suggest you create an account with a different email address. They can be merged later when the bug is fixed.
<wgrant> Um... I wouldn't trust merging to work terribly well at this point.
<henninge> ok, renaming should work, though ...
<deryck> jcastro, ping
<jcastro> deryck: pong
<captainkernel> henninge: ok thanks for your help I will create a new account with a new email address and then perhaps at some later stage merge.
<henninge> captainkernel: will you file the bug from that account or do you want me to do it? Pleaes remember to include the account names.
<captainkernel> I will chase it up. I am currently discussing the issue with one of the caninical guys via email.
 * henninge is one of the canonical guys ... ;-)
<captainkernel> Oops sorry.
<tgm4883> I have unchecked the "People can ask questions in Launchpad Answers" but users are still able to ask questions in there. (I unchecked this awhile ago). Is there another place I need to look at? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<m_anish> Hi, I can't seem to login to my launchpad account... Here's what happens.. I am able to login to the initial login page at launchpad.net/+login then a page asks me whether to "Yes, sign me in" or "cancel". I press the former and nothing seems to happen after that! I have tried this multiple times. I am using the default firefox preinstalled on ubuntu-lucid-beta2-amd64, any ideas?
<nigelb> m_anish, can try with another browser? perhaps epiphany-browser? if it works let me know
<m_anish> nigelb, ok
<nigelb> m_anish, this could be a potential problem in firefox
<m_anish> nigelb, hmm
<askhl> Hi.  Is there any guarantee that a sufficiently early translation import will be processed before the lucid deadline?
<dpm> askhl, if you are talking about an import of a manually uploaded PO file, there is no guarantee. It can take just a few hours, but it depends on the load and the number of other translations being imported. To be absolutely certain, I'd recommend using the web interface for translating
<askhl> dpm, we can't manage that at all unfortunately
<askhl> we don't have a system for designating that things should be proofread in the web interface, so our procedure involves exports and imports of po-files
<askhl> I suppose I can write an urgent email prompting everything to be imported, and then say that the rest should be done in Rosetta
<askhl> but it'll be rather chaotic
<dpm> askhl, why don't you use a wiki? You must have a system already if you are doing it with po files, why not use the same system for online translation?
<dpm> askhl, we use the wiki for our Catalan translations -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCatalanTranslators/Llistat, and this method works for both offline (PO files sent to our list) and online translations
<askhl> dpm, we send special po-diffs of po-files for proofreading on a mailing list, comments are written below each of the entries.  We have a multitude of scripts working on po-files, so we really prefer just getting the po-files
<askhl> But anyway I'll try to make things happen in Rosetta
<dpm> askhl, note that I'm not trying to force a workflow upon you (the current is fine, if it works for you!), just suggesting other alternatives to help if you've got a big backlog before deadline.
<askhl> dpm, that's all right, just trying to do the best thing :)
<askhl> One moment....
<askhl> Okay, one *really* important question.
<askhl> Why is LanguagePackTranslationDeadline one week *after* the "final" export of strings from LP?
<askhl> Surely the "final" string export must be the final time at which translations can be made at all.  Or not?
<dpm> askhl, shall we discuss this on #ubuntu-translators? I think it might be more appropriate there, as other Ubuntu translators might be interested or might be able to add more
<askhl> dpm, oh, right
<m_anish> nigelb, doesn't seem to work with epiphany-browser as well, same thing happens... Is there some way I could delete my account and recreate it... somehow via email?
<TresEquis> any known issues with mirrors of SVN repos into code.launchpad.net?  I have a branch marked as failed, but can see why, or where to have it try again
<TresEquis> https://code.launchpad.net/~tseaver/karl3/trunk
<TresEquis> which imports from http://osi.agendaless.com/bfgsvn/karl/trunk/
<huats> does anyone can explain me a bit the private stuffs on LP bugs ?
<huats> I am askig that since I am part of the MOTU mentoring reception team and we are wondering to use LP bugs to store informations o each applications... but we would like to have private bugs with only a team and theapplicant who can see it
<maxb> TresEquis: You should look at the various "see the log" links for the failed imports
<maxb> These show that something is exploding fairly deep in the import code.
<TresEquis> yup
<TresEquis> bzr or bzr-svn bug, i think
<TresEquis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-svn/+bug/561695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561695 in bzr-svn "svn-import crash inconsistent details in skipped record" [Undecided,New]
<maxb> TresEquis: Why did you title that "inconsistent details in skipped record" ?
<TresEquis> maxb:, that was what I was searching for:  there are warnings about 'incosistent details' just before the crash
<TresEquis> the crash assertion is pretty uninformative:  11576 != 11625, or some such
 * maxb retitles: bug 561695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561695 in bzr-svn "svn-import crash inconsistent details in skipped record" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561695
<maxb> meh, ubottu caching
<maxb> bug 561695?
<TresEquis> a better title would probably be "failed svn import w/ 'inconsitent details' and tx window size assertion."
<TresEquis> that's my bug
<maxb> I have often observed "inconsistent details in skipped record" in imports which are otherwise perfectly fine, so it's quite likely to be an irrelevant corollary to the actual problem
<TresEquis> I'm retrying the import over SSH, just in case the problem is the CGI script serving SVN over HTTP
<TresEquis> I had a similar problem with an svn -> bzr mirror the other day:  only solution was to blow the mirror away and re-import
<TresEquis> hmm, running over SSH, I see the same "inconsistent details" spew, but then
<TresEquis> bzr: ERROR: checksum mismatch: '14dc2c155184a11a643127d1065f6543' != 'db81c41de9b824074d3c842243f4194d' in karl/trunk:5140
<TresEquis> maxb: any chance that scrubbing ~/.bazaar/svn-cache/ would help, do you think?
<maxb> TresEquis: Given the weird error, I'd be inclined to run 'svnadmin verify' on the repository, if you have access
<TresEquis> $ svnadmin verify -r 5140 bfgsvn
<TresEquis> * Verified revision 5140.
<TresEquis> I'm running across all 5176 revisions now
<TresEquis> all 5176 txns verify
<jelmer> TresEquis: this is a known bug in bzr-svn trunk, I'm working on it
<TresEquis> jelmer: ok, cool
<TresEquis> anything I can do to help on reproducing it?
<TresEquis> My public SVN HTTP mirror triggers it nicely for me on Jaunty with the PPA bzr (2.2.1) and bzr-svn (1.0.2)
<TresEquis> and I have verified that SVN at least thinks the repo is in good shape
<jjardon> sinzui, ping
<sinzui> hi jjardon
<sinzui> jjardon, I was just going to write to say I was mistaken in my assumption that you are the current maintainer of glade-3 in launchpad
<jjardon> hey! I'm the person of the Glade/Glade3 issue . Thank you for you support!
<sinzui> jjardon, ~vgeddes ha 0 karma. I think we should ask him to update the project or transfer maintainership to someone who can keep the information current
<donri> Rosetta can be used "standalone" right?
<donri> I mean, you don't have to use Bazaar for example?
<jjardon> sinzui, vgeddes was a contributor upstream, but I don't see him for a long time
<donri> I don't mind Bazaar myself, but http://lwn.net/Articles/325311/ calls Rosetta "tightly integrated with Launchpad". But my understanding is you can simply upload and download .po files?
<jjardon> I only see one patch from him in 2007
<sinzui> jjardon, Do you want me to ask an admin to make you the maintainer?
<jjardon> sinzui, sure. I can update all the info then ;)
<sinzui> I will update the request. Thanks for working to clean up the data
<jjardon> I'll ask the upstream maintainer to check all the info too
<jjardon> sinzui, Can you remove glade-2 as a part of https://edge.launchpad.net/gnome ?
<Ddorda> hey, can anyone please help me here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/107009 ?
<sinzui> jjardon, I can
<jjardon> sinzui, Also, there are a lot of projects in https://edge.launchpad.net/gnome that aren't part of official GNOME release set, Is this intential?
<sinzui> jjardon, I also requested that glade be set as an alias of glade-3 so that people always find the current project
<jjardon> sinzui, great, how about the bugs? Should I move the current glade bug to glade-3?
<sinzui> jjardon, project groups are half-baked. We let anyone say they are a part of GNOME. We think we should only permit the GNOME maintainer to select the sub projects. Regardless, there are hundreds or projects listed in GNOME's repo: http://git.gnome.org/browse/
<jelmer> sinzui: you seem to be implying in your latest blogpost that all klingon translators on Launchpad are native speakers ;-)
<sinzui> jelmer, I knew someone would bring that up.
<jjardon> sinzui, yeah, but only some modules are part of GNOME releases, take a look here for a complete list (in "Release suite"): http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointThirtyone
<Ddorda> can anyone help me out with a problem?
<sinzui> jelmer, while I do not endorse Klingon, I see it has more translators than Esperanto. I withhold judgement if the Klingon Cult can become a living language. I am willing to offer them the US state of Montana
<jjardon> But there is no problem if the group is for projects that run in the GNOME desktop
<jelmer> sinzui: :-)
<sinzui> jjardon, The GNOME project does not represent the release set. It represents the gnome's bugzilla and  git. I think project groups have some serious flaws. They are either an over-engineered tag, or an under-engineered model of a project constellation
<sinzui> or is that term galaxy?
<jjardon> sinzui, ah ok, thank you for the info
<Ddorda> can anyone help me about my LoCo team, please? it quite important and won;t take more that few minutes
#launchpad 2010-04-13
<maco> what happened to the ability to mark a bug as reported upstream?
<maco> you used to be able to give it a URL to the bug report on a public bugtracker, and thats gone now
<maco> and you used to be able to choose a radio button to say that it was reported to the author but without there being a public bug, and thats gone too
<mwhudson> maco: i saw that this morning
<mwhudson> maco: i think it varies by project though
<maco> well ubuntu's the project in this case
<mwhudson> um
<maco> im trying to mark a bug in a package in ubuntu as having been reported to the author of the software in that package
<mwhudson> is there a project for the upstream in launchpad?
<maco> and if i click "also affects project" it wants me to pick from a list of projects that are hosted on launchpad
<mwhudson> right
<maco> and this software is just sitting on some guy's server
<mwhudson> you've never been able to create a bugtask in this situtaion
<mwhudson> (i'm pretty sure)
<maco> yes you could
<maco> you used to get 3 radio buttons, i believe
<maco> 1 you'd put in the url to a public bugtracker
<mwhudson> that's after you've chosen the project on launchpad
<wgrant> It doesn't make sense to add a bugwatch to an Ubuntu task.
<wgrant> You have always had to create a project task first.
<maco> 1 of the radio buttons was something like "the bug has been reported to the upstream author" for cases where there was no public bugtracker
<wgrant> maco: Right, that's on the 'Also affects project' form.
<maco> *used to be* on that form
<maco> is not anymore
<wgrant> It is.
<maco> i'm looking at it. it's gone.
<wgrant> You are just working with a package that doesn't already have its upstream project defined.
<wgrant> Select a package, and you will get that form.
<wgrant> Er, select a *project*.
<maco> ok then, how do i tell the package where its upstream webpage is?
<wgrant> Is there not yet a project for it in Launchpad?
<maco> (and why isnt this pulled from /debian/control?)
<maco> no. are you saying that every single upstream needs to have both their *own* project site AND a launchpad account?
<maco> because that just sounds ridiculous
<wgrant> maco: Every project that you want to refer to in Launchpad has to have a Launchpad project created -- placeholder or otherwise.
<maco> ugh
<wgrant> It has always been this way, and it works well.
<maco> sounds like overhead for upstreams
<wgrant> Why does it affect upstreams at all?
<mwhudson> maco: just think of the launchpad project as somewhere to record where the bugtracker is
<wgrant> They don't even have to know about it.
<wgrant> Exactly.
<maco> ill just leave a comment in the bug saying its been reported upstream. the *only* time this makes sense is when upstream is hosted on lp, which the vast majority are not
<persia> Just for historical completeness, way long ago, before Malone handled non-disro projects well, there was a different way to handle it, but that was indeed long ago, and sufficiently so that reverting it would not be possible.
<mwhudson> maco: launchpad supports (a bit incoherently) the idea of placeholder project
<wgrant> maco: Why not just spend the 30 seconds to create the project and link it properly?
<maco> mwhudson: which shouldnt be necessary
<mwhudson> it definitely makes sense when upstream is not hosted on launchpad
<wgrant> maco: Why not?
<wgrant> It does affect a project.
<mwhudson> maco: yay blanket statements
<maco> because all it's doing is taking a URL
<wgrant> Yes, but it needs to extract meaning from the URL.
<wgrant> Apparently the idea to make the placeholder project registration suck less has been abandoned.
<wgrant> I am not sure why.
<maco> whatever. upstream doesnt even *have* a public bugtracker. i just wanted the "emailed upstream" radio button
<spiv> wgrant: lack of tuits I suspect...
<maco> (which since there's no url i cant imagine why a placeholder would be needed for *that*)
<wgrant> maco: Then create the project, and select tat button.
<wgrant> It is needed to model the operation sanely -- you have reported it to the upstream project, not to Ubuntu, so linking it against Ubuntu makes no sense.
<alexbodn> hello friends
<alexbodn> i've asked to reset my forgotten lp password
<alexbodn> following the link i got a page to set a new password, but unfortunately got an error on submit.
<alexbodn> lately, tried again, and have been announced that my account has been deactivated.
<alexbodn> how can i have it re-activated again?
<spm> alexbodn: oh what fun. Is the ref 'postgis' meaningful to you?
<alexbodn> spm: i was deb maintainer for postgis in the past
<spm> heh; just checking I have the right account.
<alexbodn> have i met you that times?
<spm> ha. no. I went for the obvious guess. ~alexbodn as your LP account. :-)
<alexbodn> indeed :)
<spm> alexbodn: have you used this account at all? it's showing up as never been activated?
<alexbodn> well, i intended, but finally probably not.
<alexbodn> then i wanted to contribute to a project hosted on lp
<spm> alexbodn: I've re-activated the account. i asusme you still have access to the original email address - go for the forgotten password link and ping me back on success/fail?
<alexbodn> thanks a lot spm. i'll do it right now
<spm> if still no joy; we'll rename the old away; and let you create a brand newie with the same name. sledgehammer, but... :-)
<alexbodn> waiting for a new resetting url
<alexbodn> bad luck spm: again,
<alexbodn>                  You cannot reset the password ofa deactivated  account.                                                                      	 Account deactivated           Your account has been deactivated.
<spm> oh (*&^(*&%^*&^$%&*%^$&^$%!!!!!
<spm> right. /me pulls out the big hammer
<alexbodn> this sounds the time to do this
<spm> heh
<alexbodn> since i had little usage of the account, maybe it could be deleted?
<spm> alexbodn: so, I've renamed. https://edge.launchpad.net/~alexbodn-argh <== dunno where I got the inspiration there. ;-) So pls to create a new account; and I'll merge the old in.
<alexbodn> so the name gets free
<spm> right
<alexbodn> ah, right away
<spm> we get this general style of issue enough that we know how to deal with it. the specifics change
<alexbodn> indeed, "We’ve just emailed alexbodn@012.net.il (from noreply@launchpad.net) to  confirm your address."
<alexbodn> let us see :)
<spm> :-)
<alexbodn> :( spm:
<alexbodn> We've received a request to create a new account with your email address.
<alexbodn> If this was you, perhaps you've forgotten your password?      https://login.launchpad.net+forgot_password
<spm> argh
<spm> alexbodn: just checking the obvious things here: 1. is your computer plugged in and switched on at the wall socket? 2. cookies - istr there's a couple of varying names you need to allow that bit me with this when i blew away my firefox configs
<spm> alexbodn: possibly try a diff browser?
<alexbodn> i'm using ff. should i delete cookies related with lp?
<spm> it's more if you're blocking ones or similar.
<alexbodn> let me ensure, but i'm blocking nothing, i think
<spm> i had selective allows on; and the login.lp.net domain (istr...) was being blocked
<spm> sure
<alexbodn> i'm not blocking cookies at all, and i've just deleted 2 cookies for this domain
<spm> alexbodn: I must be going blind.... that link: is that a direct copy and past? cause it should be more like:  https://login.launchpad.net/+forgot_password ??
<alexbodn> indeed spm, c&p
<alexbodn> https://login.launchpad.net/+forgot_password
<spm> alexbodn: is that working then?
<alexbodn> spm, should i follow it again?
<alexbodn> let me see
<spm> alexbodn: yeah - just check the url link they send you off too....
<alexbodn>  https://login.launchpad.net/+forgot_password , yes?
<spm> that should be it. yup.
<alexbodn> 1 moment
 * spm stops guessing and goes to create an account to follow the bouncing ball....
<alexbodn> "We’ve just emailed alexbodn@012.net.il (from noreply@launchpad.net) with  instructions on resetting your password."
<spm> alexbodn: so creating a new account. you should get an email like 'to complete your registrauion:  https://login.launchpad.net/token/<HORRIBLE_RANDOM_TEXT>/' ??
<spm> alexbodn: I am officially a muppet. you're using the same email address correct?
<spm> alexbodn: launchpad uses emails as a key - of sorts; try creating a new account with a different email address. ??
<alexbodn> that's what i would expect indeed, spm. but my email/account is in lp db somewhere, so they suggested me to reset foregotten pwd in the mail you've previously seen
<spm> alexbodn: yeah - i think something is getting very confused on your old email address - hence if we create a brand newie; I can force merge the old account in the new. So you end up where you want to be; eventually. :-)
<alexbodn> maybe what you did changed my status from deactivated to activated, so that pwd could reset
<spm> could well be. this part of launchpad has had some interesting changes lately; so possibly we're hitting a nasty edge case.
<alexbodn> i got this link spm. would you want to try it? my email is alexbodn@012.net.il
<spm> alexbodn: oki; just sent you a password reset
<spm> alexbodn: while that happens - do you have a different email address we can register a new account with. eg, a gmail one?
<alexbodn> np, alexbodn@gmail.com
<spm> alexbodn: oki; have just kicked off a registration against that address - can you follow the email link you get from that? should look vaguely like: to complete your registrauion:  https://login.launchpad.net/token/<HORRIBLE_RANDOM_TEXT>/'
<alexbodn> a problem spm. that's probably about the forgot link:
<alexbodn>                                	 Unauthorized token  You are not authorized to use this token. If this URL was sent to you by email, please make sure you open it in the same  browser where you requested it.
<alexbodn> i'm sending you the lnk,
<alexbodn> https://login.launchpad.net/token/wxLfN2mCjrL59Hhwlbwl/
<alexbodn> let me see gmail
<alexbodn> same with the gmail link: https://login.launchpad.net/token/G8ptq4srjVd2jVwnM0Bw/
<persia> So, that link happens to work for me, surprisingly.  I won7t actually confirm it, but...
<spm> alexbodn: and what happens on that link? can you access it via a very different webbrowser? not firefox.
<spm> eg konquererer
<alexbodn> well, read the message: they wanted it to be followed from your browser, because you have issued the requests
<spm> alexbodn: yup. can you follow it in a different browser. same PC is fine.
<alexbodn> as i told you spm. same result in opera
<spm> unauthorised token?
<alexbodn> right
<spm> heh. wonder if persia caused that.... ;-)
<alexbodn> persia?
<persia> I hope not.
<spm> nope. works for me.  https://login.launchpad.net/token/G8ptq4srjVd2jVwnM0Bw/ <== sends me to the right place.
<persia> I was just curious what response I'd get from someone else's previously used invalid token, and was surprised to be asked if I wanted to add an email address (I didn't).
<spm> being prompted to enter new userid, and passowrd.
<alexbodn> no wonder, the message says that
<alexbodn> so what password have you chosen for me?
<spm> ha! I haven't. I'm guessing if we can't get you thru here, trying to get a password reset is worlds of pain waiting.
<spm> alexbodn: to be pedantic. Using opera, when you click on https://login.launchpad.net/token/G8ptq4srjVd2jVwnM0Bw/ what do you get?
<alexbodn> told you
<alexbodn> so i should issue a forgot password again, myself. shouldn't i?
<spm> ahhh I see.
<alexbodn> spm: still deactivated, sorry
<spm> alexbodn: 1. flush all cookies in opera. 2. go here, https://launchpad.net/ and proceed to register a new account using your gmail address. 3. with the email that arrives; in opera! open the newly sent token link ?
<spm> don't paste any links here; as they shouldn't work for us.
<alexbodn> i understand the account creation and pwdreset should be confirmed in the browser the request has been issued on, previously
<spm> yup. so the idea is to get a new account created in a clean env. once we have that and working; we then get you to login
<spm> in your old browser/firefox
<alexbodn> now, that you attempted to register me with gmail, you should confirm on your browser the link i've received in my mail, and then i would change my password later
<spm> well yes I can; I'm trying to get you to do this so it doesn't stage thru me - and also to confirm by doing so; that there are no other funkies in your env that may cause other hassles. :-)
<alexbodn> well, we've seen the confirmation wants your browser. it sounds legitimate. please do it and i'll try to login with the password you'd tell me
<alexbodn> if you can, spm, tell me the pwd in a private window ;)
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: bigjools | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<m_anish> Hi, I cannot seem to log into my launchpad account from within ubuntu-lucid using either firefox or epiphany-browser on my laptop. Also I cannot login to my ubuntu one account. A message apperas saying openid transaction in progress and nothing seems to happen ....   However, I AM able to login to launchpad from my workplace ... the browser I am using there is Firefox 2... I also have ubuntu karmic also installed on my laptop and the same thing is hap
<m_anish> pening(openid transaction in progress)... pl. help me out!
<c7p> hello everyone i have a question about the .po (on the translation process)
<c7p> for example we have this segment of the .po file http://pastebin.com/T9jgCxMh
<bigjools> m_anish: I'm trying to find someone to help you
<bigjools> henninge: can you help c7p?
<c7p> the traslation should be in quotation marks after the msgtr ?
<m_anish> bigjools, thanks!
<askhl_> c7p: yes, it should look quite like the msgid
<bigjools> m_anish: while I look, can you try deleting your launchpad cookies and try again
<c7p> nice
<m_anish> bigjools, did that
<askhl_> c7p: there are programmes that allow editing po-files without having to deal with these "details".  You just see a string and type a string
<henninge> c7p: http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/gettext.html#PO-Files
<m_anish> bigjools, still doesn't work
<bigjools> ok
<henninge> c7p: the multi-line formatting is explained a bit further down
<askhl_> c7p: I do suspect that the empty lines shouldn't be there in the pasted segment, though
<henninge> c7p: but I agree with askhl_ that you should not really be editing these manually, unless you are creating a conversion tool etc yourself.
<henninge> but even then there are libraries to help
<henninge> askhl_, c7p, yes, there cannot be a blank line between msgid and msgstr
<c7p> ok thank you guys :)
<matsubara> m_anish, do you get any oops?
<m_anish> matsubara, I didn't exactly get what your saying, What is happening is ... I login to ubuntuone site a single sign on page appears with my account info and two buttons "Yes sign me in" or "cancel" upon pressing the former, nothing happens and "Waiting for one.ubuntu.com" is displayed in the browser
<m_anish> matsubara, ...status bar
<matsubara> m_anish, did you try clean up the cookies for your browser for that domain?
<m_anish> matsubara, I have just deleted ALL cookies, history etc and given it another go... same result. BTW, the exact same thing is happening with my launchpad account login
<matsubara> m_anish, I just tried with a clean firefox profile and it worked for me. what browser are you using?
<m_anish> the default browser on ubuntu-lucid firefox 3.6.3
<matsubara> m_anish, same one I'm using here.
<m_anish> also tried it on epiphany-browser... same thing. The login process worked for me too from my workplace which has firefox 2 running on solaris
<m_anish> :/
<matsubara> m_anish, can you try with a new firefox profile? start it with firefox -ProfileManager -no-remote
<matsubara> m_anish, also make sure you're not blocking cookies from those domains
<wgrant> Also, do you have JavaScript enabled for those sites?
<m_anish> matsubara, same thing "Waiting for one.ubuntu.com" :( I guess default settings are to keep cookies enabled. I have anyway checked that some cookies have been stored on my computer
<matsubara> m_anish, wgrant> Also, do you have JavaScript enabled for those sites?
<m_anish> My internet connection is through a router, could it have to do something with settings on my router (although I am able to login to gmail etc.)
<matsubara> m_anish, I use a router as well. do you see the same behaviour on other sites as well?
<m_anish> matsubara, wgrant, Javascript is enabled by default
<m_anish> matsubara, yes I seem to have same issue when I try to login to slashdot with my launchpad openid. Slashdot redirects to launchpad, where I authenticate... after that it says "Waiting for slashdot" and nothing happens
<matsubara> m_anish, I mean, do you get a similar issue outside of the ubuntu one/launchpad open id authentication workflow?
<m_anish> matsubara, interesting... now that you say it ... I have two other openid's myopenid and google. I am using them to log into superuser.com and slashdot.org... both seem stuck with the same issue!
<m_anish> I am able to login to gmail.com and mail.yahoo.com
<matsubara> m_anish, if you wait long enough, does it time out?
<m_anish> matsubara, I am able to login to facebook, gmail, yahoo mail
<m_anish> matsubara, ok let me try
<matsubara> m_anish, not sure what the problem is. it looks like something on your side rather than on launchpad's
<m_anish> matsubara, It seem increasingly so to me too!
<matsubara> m_anish, maybe a firewall rule on your router?
<m_anish> matsubara, hmm.. I have temporarily disabled my router firewall and given it another go, will update you soon.
<m_anish> matsubara, :/ same thing... after a long time firefox loaded a blank page, when I view its source I see nothing!
<m_anish> matsubara, Thanks for all the help... I will duly get back to you if I am able to solve this issue :)
<ETSHost> hello, i was curious if someone could help me with my own launchpad not working after changing IP addresses. Is there a config file I have to set for launchpad specifically? Apache still works.
<matsubara> m_anish, np
<m_anish> matsubara, Ok, I've just restarted my computer switching from ubuntu-lucid to ubuntu-karmic... Opened google-chrome (NOT firefox) and I see that I am already logged in there. I had logged into launchpad using google-chrome about two weeks ago <I want to pull my hair out>
<matsubara> m_anish, what happens if you log out and try the login again?
<m_anish> matsubara, now I am dead-scared to log-out of my launchpad account in google-chrome
<matsubara> hehe
<m_anish> matsubara, ok here goes!!!
<m_anish> matsubara, ok.. I logged out of launchpad in google-chrome .... tried to log back in using firefox ... no success.... tried to log back in using google-chrome again ... success!
 * m_anish "wants to pull his hair out"
<m_anish> matsubara, I guess I have a working launchpad account for now :) (though its locked to A browser amongst three operating systems installed on my computer), Thanks again.
<matsubara> m_anish, np
<nigelb> bigjools, anything more to be done for this question? https://answers.launchpad.net/malone/+question/107284
 * bigjools looks
<merbit> hi, is a launchpad member allowed to delete their user account?
<merbit> There's a member in ~surl team, rhett trappman - https://edge.launchpad.net/~surl/+members#active - their profile page is not found, nor does it say it is deactivated: https://edge.launchpad.net/~r12056
<nigelb> merbit, ah, he was a bit of a problem maker
<nigelb> his account was suspended I believe
<merbit> darn, I should pick my contributors better :P
<nigelb> probably :D
<nigelb> he made a huge mess in ubuntu projects and teams
<maxb> His profile page doesn't say "not found", it says "gone" :-)
<merbit> true :)
<maxb> But, it feels like a bug to me that launchpad links to a "gone" error
<dickelbeck> help:  https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/kicad is not coming up, gave me instead instructions to report that here.
<maxb> bigjools: Is staging broken?
<bigjools> maxb: let me check, someone might be updating it as it was out of date
<bigjools> maxb: yes it's getting updated, no ETA as the automated updates were broken so they're doing a manual one
<maxb> dickelbeck: ^
<maxb> bigjools: Is this worth en-topic-ing?
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: Staging is down for upgrades | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: bigjools | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bigjools> yup :)
<dickelbeck> maxb: I'm gathering that I should simply try some time later.
<merbit> maxb: shouldn't at least show a log or something as to why the profile page is gone?
<maxb> I think it should.
<merbit> I'll file a bug :)
<geser> how long does it take to sync an OOPS?
<bigjools> geser: ~5mins I think
<geser> OOPS-1564EC887 is because of me missing permissions, right? The error message "(<Archive at 0x1442fbd0>, 'newPackageUploader', 'launchpad.Edit')" isn't helpful at all
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1564EC887
<bigjools> checking ...
<cody-somerville> geser, yes
<bigjools> yeah that should not oops, bleh
<merbit> bug 562410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562410 in launchpad "When a profile page is "gone", it should show the reason" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562410
<merbit> cheers!
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: Staging is down for upgrades | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Penguin2> I have a new upstream release - is there any way to make a debian source package automatically? - The only debian thing that needs to change is the changelog.
<dickelbeck> what is an ETA for https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/kicad being accessible?
<Ursinha> mthaddon, is there an ETA for staging to go up?
<Schmorgluck> hi
<Schmorgluck> does someone here know what are the rules for passwords on Launchpad? I haven't found them anywhere
<Schmorgluck> and the site keeps telling me I'm entering invalid characters
<Schmorgluck> but my passwords are entirely made of perfectly valid Unicode characters
<Schmorgluck> I don't understand
<Schmorgluck> Nobody?
<Schmorgluck> I briefly considered the idea that the website only accepts ASCII passwords, but that would be completely moronic
<azop> such is life :P
<Schmorgluck> plus, who, nowadays, would put such an exotic restriction on passwords without clearly stating it to the user?
<Schmorgluck> ah, yeah, and of course I have to be logged to launchpad to ask my question on how to log to launchpad
<Schmorgluck> I feel tired
<kfogel> sinzui: topic says staging still down, but staging appears up to me -- any reason I shouldn't change topic?
<sinzui> If I ca QA, then yes we should say it is up
<Zarathoustra> Hi chan!
<Zarathoustra> I always have a problem with my account creation
<Zarathoustra> I open a ticket on https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/ 11 days ago and I didn't get any answer
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: this is launchpad account?
<Zarathoustra> yes
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: what is the problem?  (or is there a URL to your ticket?  Though I'm not sure I'll be able to see it...)
* kfogel changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Zarathoustra>  https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/ don't offer any ticket number, just a 'Thanks for your report', or something near...
<Zarathoustra> I tried to subscribe, received a mail saying "You want to reset your password?"
<Zarathoustra> clicking yes, clicking the link then getting a 'Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad Login Service.'
<Zarathoustra> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<Zarathoustra> (Error ID: 1553canistel117)
<Zarathoustra> ping?
<Zarathoustra> kfogel: ping?
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: sorry -- helps to say my nick when responding.
<kfogel> reading backscroll now
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: when you say you "tried to subscribe", do you mean you tried to create a launchpad account?
<Zarathoustra> yes
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: Did you try to do it via the web page UI at launchpad.net?
<Zarathoustra> yes
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: hmm.  do you know if the account got created or not?  What is the account name, or an email address associated with it?
<Schmorgluck> but seriously, what ARE the rules for launchpad passwords?
<Zarathoustra> I don't know if the account is created or not
<Schmorgluck> I can't find them
<Zarathoustra> kfogel: I created an account with alain.portal AT univ-montp2.fr, this work
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: looking
<Zarathoustra> kfogel: stop ! ;-)
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: ?
<Zarathoustra> kfogel: I trried to created another account with alain.portal AT free.fr, unsuceessfull
<Zarathoustra> this is my problem
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: hunh.  I don't know what is the cause, but mailing feedback {AT} launchpad.net is generally a better way to find out (rather than...)
<kfogel> oh
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: you mean you know the cause now?
<Zarathoustra> kfogel: no, I don't know
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: phone, one sec
<Zarathoustra> kfogel: but I try to add my 2nd address to my account, hoping I could received mails, from mailing lists I subscribed, on my 2 emails... Unfortunalety, this don't work
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: I have to go do something else unfortunately.  feedback {AT} launchpad.net is the place to ask, though, definitely!
<Zarathoustra> kfogel: so, you say I loose my time (10 days...) with https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/ ?
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: did they ever respond to you?
<Zarathoustra> none answer
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: Well, then if I tried to deny that that time was lost, I would be denying reality :-).
<Zarathoustra> yes... ;-)
<Zarathoustra> If you want, I can flood my report here...
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: feedback @ is the place.  This channel can sometimes help, especially when a "help contact" is listed in the channel topic.  I normally could help, I'm just in the middle of something else at the moment, unfortunately.
<Zarathoustra> kfogel: I'll "feedback"...
<kfogel> Zarathoustra: good luck.  I wish I knew why it wasn't working.
<Zarathoustra> Hoping "feedback" will be more verbose than https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/
<Zarathoustra> kfogel: done, I got the auto-response
<kklimonda> why does summary require me to use quotation marks if it stops processing at the new line anyway?
<Zarathoustra> good night chan!
<Schmorgluck> is there a mean to sign in on launchpad?
<Schmorgluck> is there a chance that someone, someday, will Write The Fucking Manual about how to connect to Launchpad?
<tsimpson> Schmorgluck: you mean the "Log in / Register" link in the top right?
<Schmorgluck> Nope, I mean the "Complete your registration" page
<Schmorgluck> my passwords keep being refused without any explanation as to why
<tyarusso> Is there documentation available regarding how to install/deploy Launchpad?  I'm looking into the possibility of using it internally.  (Mainly Bugs and Answers)
<Schmorgluck> OK, let me ask the question straight: are passwords on Launchpad limited to ASCII characters?
<tyarusso> Schmorgluck: I don't know the answer, but I wouldn't be surprised if they were.
<tyarusso> You can always try a different password and try changing it later.
<Schmorgluck> they definitely should state it, because it has become a pretty exotic limitation
<Schmorgluck> I could do that, but I'm in a WTFM mood
<tyarusso> True.  Test it, and if it turns out that is the issue, then file a bug against Launchpad.
<Schmorgluck> I'd prefer to be able to file a bug directly
<tyarusso> What do you mean?
<Schmorgluck> after all, I'm not trying to do anything that isn't stated as being unacceptable
<tyarusso> what do you mean by "file a bug directly"?  Without attempting to confirm it?
<Schmorgluck> without having to use a lame password to register
<james_w> you don't have to use a lame password
<Schmorgluck> I can't use my password policy
<Schmorgluck> Sorry
<Schmorgluck> I realize I'm being needlessly stubborn
<Schmorgluck> I will use a temporary lame password to file a bug report
<kklimonda> I actually get " Invalid characters in password  " on the staging server when I try to use characters like żółć
<kklimonda> so it doesn't fail without any explanation
<james_w> my point was that a password doesn't have to include non-ascii characters to be non-lame
<Schmorgluck> I don't see any invalid character in your example
<kklimonda> Schmorgluck: you see? they are non ascii :)
<Schmorgluck> and they are rejected, kklimonda
#launchpad 2010-04-14
<xnox> Thank you for extremely quick review of branch import =)
 * xnox sends hugs & kisses to all LOSA's and people involved in keeping lp.net running
<magcius> Is there some form of formatting syntax for summaries and comments?
<magcius> Something like whitespace?
<magcius> er, monospace
<spiv> magcius: no, but there's a long-standing bug open asking for that
<maxb> How is it that http://launchpad.net/irssi is a not found page, but trying to register the project says "irssi is already used by another project" ?!
<noodles775> maxb: https://edge.launchpad.net/irssi works for me?
 * noodles775 tries non-edge.
<maxb> noodles775: It must be because of your canonical superpowers, then
<noodles775> Ah, but states that "This project is currently inactive", so yep, you're right.
<maxb> I just wanted it as a placeholder record so I could have lp:~maxb/irssi/ branches
<maxb> and a code import
<noodles775> maxb: I couldn't see any reason why it was inactive, so have marked it active. It should work now.
<maxb> thanks
 * maxb mumbles about not being about to reassign branches from +junk
<mwhudson> maxb: i think you can with the api
<maxb> ah! thanks
<maxb> That worked, though threw a 404 HTTPError whilst doing so
<z1y> hello all. How can I change private private SSH key with bzr launchpad-login?
<spiv> z1y: that's part of your SSH client configuration, not part of bzr's configuration
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> Is there a Mylyn plugin already being worked on ?
<sivang> I found this so far:
<sivang> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/46889
<sivang> and is this only for bzr?
<sivang> http://blog.launchpad.net/api/launchpad-plugin-for-eclipse-using-the-launchpad-api
<sivang> spiv: you know anything of the Mylyn integration ?
<sivang> mrevell: ^^
<sivang> mrevell: (re: Mylyn integration + svn)
<mrevell> sivang, Hi, I have no log before my login just now, so can someone paste me what I've missed?
<sivang> mrevell: not much
<sivang> mrevell: I am asking about Mylyn integration with launchpad
<sivang> mrevell: and with svn
<sivang> mrevell: I am considering using Trac but it does not seriously support multi projects
<sivang> mrevell: which is an issue
<sivang> mrevell: I am keen on helping the integration or at least attempt a setup, but so far I found that it was made for BZR
<sivang> mrevell: and that  it requires jython...
<mrevell> sivang, You know, I think kfogel would be a great person to speak to about this but he won't be around for another 5 or 6 hours.
<sivang> mrevell: I see, what is his email then ?
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: mrevell | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
 * mrevell --> rebooting
<xinit> hi!
<xinit> I've been trying to get some packages built on launchpad today (and I'm a newbie to both ubuntu packaging and launchpad) and stuff has been building quite fast.. The last package however is scheduled to be built in 2 hours. Is this normal?
<noodles775> xinit: yes, very normal. We're hoping to get more PPA builders soon.
<xinit> noodles775: thanks :) I was worried that I did something wrong
<xinit> my packages depend on someone else his debs.. how do I get those in my PPA?
<wgrant> xinit: You can add another PPA on the 'Edit PPA dependencies' form.
<xinit> wgrant: they're not hosted on a PPA
<wgrant> Builds in your PPA will then see packages from the other PPA too.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> You will need to obtain the source package and upload it to your PPA, then.
<xinit> ah, allright
<xinit> cool stuff this launchpad
<xinit> wgrant: mhh.. the packages don't seem to have good source packages
<maxb> xinit: Then you probably don't want to depend on them :-)
<xinit> :) but I need to.. my packages don't compile otherwise
<tyarusso> Does Answer allow for "restricted" areas, such that only certain users could post questions there?
<wgrant> tyarusso: No.
<tyarusso> bummer.  That probably rules it out for replacing our customer support forum, which otherwise would have been awesome given the "solved", etc. status flags.
<tyarusso> wgrant: Could it be done through a separate project or anything like that?  I'm not sure if projects can be limited-access or not.
<wgrant> Answers can't be made private yet, unfortunately.
<tyarusso> hmm
<tyarusso> Is that a planned feature?
<tyarusso> Ideally it would be based on membership in a closed group.
<wgrant> I don't believe so.
<tyarusso> (We're using phpBB right now, and it's a bit lacking.)
<tyarusso> wgrant: Does Answers have any notion of a "section" or "forum" separate from project delineations?
<wgrant> tyarusso: I believe it just knows about projects, distributions and source packages.
<wgrant> With no subdivisions.
<tyarusso> mmk
<tyarusso> Feature request filed:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/563092
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563092 in launchpad "Support restricted-access Answers sections" [Undecided,New]
<sebi`> how would I upload a new download to a Project registered at launchpad?
<sebi`> I fail to see a related button/link
<mrevell> sebi`, Does this page help? https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads
<sebi`> mrevell: I've already read that, but there is no "add downloads" link on the overview page of my Project ):
<mrevell> sebi`, The link is on the release overview page. So, maybe this could be easier, but you need to add a release to your project before you can add a file for download. Have you been able to add a release?
<sebi`> lemme see
<sebi`> I assume it's the "register a series" link?
<mrevell> sebi`, Got a link to your project?
<sebi`> sure, http://launchpad.net/frey
<mrevell> sebi`, Thanks. You already have a "trunk" series by default -- it's here https://edge.launchpad.net/frey/trunk .... you can add a release to that. So, try following this link:
<mrevell> https://launchpad.net/frey/trunk/+addrelease
<sebi`> okay, thank you
<mrevell> sebi`, This really could be easier/better explained. I'll work on that.
<sebi`> hehe, I admit I found it a little confusing
<sebi`> does launchpad allow any sort of markup (html, markdown, wiki, BBCode) for announcements, descriptions, etc?
<Cornwall> Hi, I'm trying to update a needs-packaging bug report. I have tagged it and everything, but I can't get it to affect "Ubuntu" like all the other needs-packaging reports. I keep getting errors when I do it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcsx-df/+bug/462974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462974 in pcsx-df "[needs-packaging] PCSX-Reloaded" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<geser> Cornwall: "Affects: Ubuntu" is only shown when no package is "selected" (as for needs-packaging bugs the package doesn't exist yet)
<Cornwall> Hm. The package has been created in this case
<Cornwall> Will this bug be less visible because it's not packaged in Ubuntu?
<geser> this package (pcsx-df) existed till karmic
<geser> I assume that most person looking for such bugs filter after the tag
<Cornwall> geser: the new package is actually pcsxr
<geser> ah
<Cornwall> So in this case, what do you recommend happen?
<geser> don't know if an "Affects: Ubuntu" task is really needed, but if you want to create one: "Also affects distribution", select "Ubuntu" but leave the source package name empty
<Cornwall> geser: I tried that, but I keep getting an error :(
<geser> hmm
<Cornwall> geser: I guess I could just let it sit for a while, and contact MOTU if I need some bumping ;)
<Cornwall> thanks for your help, geser. I've gotta scoot
<geser> has an LP API user seen this error before? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/43700230/Traceback.txt
<geser> IOError: [Errno 36] File name too long: '[...]'
<MattJ> I uploaded a package to a PPA and it's been "Starting in 1 hour" since then for almost 2 hours, something stuck today or do I need to learn patience? :)
<maxb> MattJ: The best overview page to check is https://launchpad.net/builders - in this case, there are lots of Idle PPA builders which suggests that *something* isn't quite working as designed.
<MattJ> Hmm, thanks, oh dear :)
<MattJ> It's a package I wanted to build and test before I propose it for Lucid
<maxb> However, I believe there's a known problem at the moment where the thing which assigns builds to builders gets stuck on something else for some minutes at a time - but, it does clear by itself
<MattJ> and as you can guess, I was hoping to get that sorted sooner rather than later :)
<MattJ> Ok, I guess I'll find somewhere else to build it for now
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<maxb> LOSAs: If you have a moment, could you have a look at the PPA buildfarm? The queue is huge but the builders are often sitting at Idle
<maxb> {dev,help}.launchpad.net appear to be down
<tgm4883> I have unchecked the "People can ask questions in Launchpad Answers" but users are still able to ask questions in there. (I unchecked this awhile ago). Is there another place I need to look at? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<jjardon> hey sinzui! Thank you for your support ;)
<jjardon> I'm trying to update all the glade info, but I can't associate the ubuntu packages qith a serie here: https://launchpad.net/glade-3/+packages
<sinzui> your welcome
<jjardon> sinzui, as you see, only works with lucid
<sinzui> ah. You just discovered the bug I reported this morning. I cannot use +ubuntupkg for old series.
<jjardon> ahasenack, ok
<sinzui> jjardon, we can make links from the reverse direction....
<jjardon> from the package to the project?
<jjardon> I'll try
<sinzui> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/glade
<j45> howdy. i'm new to using the ppa and am having an upload problem. I get the error:
<j45> File handbrake_svn3222ppa1~lucid1.tar.gz mentioned in the changes has a checksum mismatch. 0325ea28a843144779fd9ee24cf3fe5d != ce36bdc30b2dc4fea4db0c781ddaf428
<j45> i check the md5sum of the file locally and it matches what's in *.changes
<sinzui> jjardon, I think we can fix the +ubuntupkg bug in a few days
<jjardon> sinzui, great, It works :)
<komputes> Is there a launchpad team search page?
<MattJ> maxb: over 3 hours and still an hour until start, I guess it really is broken :)
<jpds> komputes: https://launchpad.net/people/ ?
<komputes> jpds: sweet, cheers!
<maxb> tgm4883: I believe it's a bug in Launchpad.
<jjardon> sinzui, Do you know why the series grpah is empthy? https://launchpad.net/glade-3/3.6
<fperez> A question about upgrading repos on LP?
<sinzui> jjardon, the product release finder updates the series milestones every day. I have not seen any errors regarding that script in two weeks
<fperez> Is there a way for a user to restart a canceled upgrade? Right now, I'm blocked from upgrading the ipython repo:
<fperez> bzr upgrade --2a lp:ipython
<fperez> starting upgrade of bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ipython-dev/ipython/trunk/
<fperez> making backup of bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ipython-dev/ipython/trunk/.bzr
<fperez>   to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ipython-dev/ipython/trunk/backup.bzr
<fperez> bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/00/35/e5/backup.bzr'
<jjardon> sinzui, ah, ok. I only need to wait then
<fperez> I had canceled an earlier upgrade (that was started by mistake) but now bzr seems stuck because the backup file is in the way and it can't make one with a new name.
<fperez> Is there a way out? I can't find an interface on LP to manually do file deletions, and I can't actually ssh into the server to do it myself.
<fperez> [ resend, got truncated] Is there a way out? I can't find an interface on LP to manually do file deletions, and I can't actually ssh into the server to do it myself.
<sinzui> abentley, do you understand the issue that fperez is having?
<fperez> Apparently it's fixed in a very recent bzr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/300001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300001 in bzr "existence of backup.bzr blocks running upgrade a second time" [High,Fix released]
<fperez> :)
<abentley> sinzui, yes.
<fperez> But how can I 'unwedge' this situation as a user? Is upgrading my local bzr sufficient, or does it depend on the bzr version that runs on LP?
<abentley> fperez, as a user, you can use an sftp client (including Nautilus) or lp:hitchhiker to do file-level operations on the branch.
<fperez> ah! I didn't know that!  I'm happy to do so, can you point me to some instructions on what server to point the client to? I have nautilus and can install hitchhiker if needed.
<abentley> fperez, the server is bazaar.launchpad.net
<jjardon> sinzui, Could this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glade point to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glade-3 ?
<sinzui> jjardon, yes it should be
<fperez> mmh, sorry: I'm typing into nautilus sftp://fdo.perez@bazaar.launchpad.net but it fails to connect (I have my ssh keys set up ok). Am I doing something wrong?
<fperez> fdo.perez is my LP username
<sinzui> jjardon, how far back do we need to go? Dapper?
<jjardon> the first release that ships glade 3.x releases was hardy
<jjardon> Also, there are bugs filled here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glade and here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glade-3
<jjardon> for the same package (glade-3)
<jjardon> there are some bugs agains glade-2 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glade
<abentley> fperez, you need to specify the full path to the branch, e.g. sftp://abentley@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ipython-dev/ipython/trunk/.bzr/
<fperez> Thanks! hitchhiker just worked, so I nuked the file with hh just now:)
<jjardon> sinzui, I can change the affected package if you want
<fperez> abentley, thanks but I had just finished with HH, so I think I'm all set.  Many thanks for the help though!
<abentley> fperez, np
<jjardon> Here in lucid, If I use ubuntu-bug glade , the bug is correctly filled agains glade-3
<sinzui> jjardon, yes, editing is all that need to be done, though this is a lot to do.
<fperez> abentley, I see it now with nautilus too, so it works there as well.  good to know both methods.  Great help guys, thanks!
<jjardon> only 13 bugs ;)
<jjardon> I'm workinf on it now
<jjardon> sinzui, here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/glade-3/+bug/214225 I can't mark Glade-2 as invalid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214225 in glade-3 "Crash changing menu item type to Image and editing name (g_utf8_get_char)" [Medium,Triaged]
<sinzui> jjardon, I just reactivated the old project, try it again
<jjardon> sinzui, works perfect, thank you
<sinzui> jjardon, I will remove retarget these two bugs to the other glade-2 https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/glade-2.old/+bugs
<sinzui> or markup them invalid
<jjardon> sinzui, go ahead
<sinzui> jjardon, I do not have the power to retarget the bug. It may be because of the bug watch. I need to delete all the 3.x releases and keep this project active
<jjardon> sinzui, change to "the state of this bus is set manually"
<jjardon> then you can mark it as invalid
<eday> http://pastebin.com/iZNAaZ5c any quick thoughts/fixes on this error?
<tsimpson> eday: #bzr would know more
<kklimonda> 5/b 5
<eday> tsimpson: ahh, thanks!
<enlightx> hello, i'm trying to register a new project but launchpad says that the name has been blocked. with no reason i can add. i already registered other projects before
<beuno> enlightx, what name is that?
<enlightx> legaloffice
<enlightx> it seems to be available
<enlightx> i've tried with legal-office too
<TresEquis> apologies for the noisy churn on zope.* branch import requests
<TresEquis> I've been working on getting the entire Zope Toolkit package set normalized in LP, including bug tracking and imports of the SVN tip
<TresEquis> and had to trash some branches and start over
<jelmer> TresEquis: why did you have to thrash those branchs?
<TresEquis> I used the wrong UI to request them
<TresEquis> and supplied busted URLs for some
<TresEquis> the http://svn.zope.org interface is viewCVS, which isn't importable
<TresEquis> so I needed to use svn://...
<TresEquis> which can't be done through the UI I used last night
<TresEquis> gary_poster straightened me out this morning
<c_korn> hello, has launchpad changed its API recently ? this error appears now in one of my python scripts: http://paste.debian.net/68879
<enlightx> beuno: do you know some possibile reason why that name has been blocked?
<beuno> losas, do you happen to know if "legal*"
<beuno> is a blocked name?
<enlightx> beuno: it worked with "legal" in the middle of the name, but not at the beginning
<beuno> enlightx, I suspect a regex here
<beuno> sinzui, you know everything about Launchpad
<enlightx> beuno: no problem, we'll survive :)
<tsimpson> c_korn: not according to https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/beta.html#bug_task
<c_korn> tsimpson: so I should file a bug ?
<tsimpson> c_korn: if it's reproducible, sure
<sinzui> beuno, I am very good guesser about launchpad.
<sinzui> beuno, I'll look for enlightx, legal is blacklisted to avoid projects that look like launchpad or canonical legal issues
<beuno> I imagined so
<c_korn> I tried this code to make it reproducible but it fails with a different error: http://paste.debian.net/68887
<c_korn> oh, this is the code: http://paste.debian.net/68888
<tsimpson> staging seems to be down
<c_korn> then I will open a bug just for the purpose of modifying it
<c_korn> perfect
<cr3> is it possible to have more than one ppa for a given launchpad team/group?
<greg-g> hello all. So, when trying to login to the LoCo directory, I am getting the following error. It has been confirmed by another user as well. Is this a LP issue or LoCo directory (do you think)?
<greg-g> OpenID failed
<greg-g> OpenID discovery error: Error fetching XRDS document: (77, 'Problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?)')
<cr3> greg-g: might it be possible that you have a very old timestamp on your system?
<Killerkiwi> what does "gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session" mean when trying to generate a key ?
<james_w> hey, lp-propose is broken with multi-version launchpadlib
<blueyed> branch overview pages, e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~anj/bzr-pager/additions need better branch overview (to other branches in env)
<blueyed> like what github does :)
<blueyed> http://github.com/blueyed/php-openid/network
#launchpad 2010-04-15
<blueyed> also for pages like: https://code.launchpad.net/bzr-pager
<dhd> hi, is there something wrong with the  build farm?
<dhd> a package in my ppa has been scheduled to build "in 3 hours" for the last 8 hours
<dhd> I promise it will only take like 5 minutes to build :)
<maxb> Yes, something is wrong with the build farm. I don't think it's quite been figured out *what* is wrong yet, though
<dhd> ahh okay
<dhd> no problem, good to know it's a known problem
<MattJ> dhd: Yay, I thought I was alone :)
<MattJ> Mine even went down to 53 minutes an hour ago, and I dared get my hopes up
<MattJ> Then it went back up to 1 hour, 2 minutes later :)
<BadHorsie> Say I create a project on launchpad, should I resort to the project files for documentation or are there project documentation features in launchpad.net ?
<maxb> If the project has no external website of its own, you'll probably have to resort to something like that
<lifeless> you could create a wiki on one of the free wiki sites
<keffie_jayx> hello all
<keffie_jayx> I have just uploaded an app to my ppa, but trying to setup my ppa I get this error, What did I do wrong? Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint
<maxb> keffie_jayx: Could you try that again now? It's quite likely that since this is your first time using your PPA, the signing key had not been generated yet
<keffie_jayx> maxb: yup, that did it
<keffie_jayx> thanks maxb
<TresEquis> what is SOP for correcting a mis-assigned project maintainer?
<persia> Gererally filing a question.
<TresEquis> on the launchpad project itself?
<persia> But 90% of the time it can be resolved more simply and faster by contacting the person involved directly.
<TresEquis> The person seems to be AWOL
<TresEquis> no projects, no bugs, no branches, no karma
<persia> Yeah, but really, send them a note first.  It's quite possible someone registered a project because they needed a placeholder, and *kjnows* they aren't the right contact point.
<TresEquis> in this case, the maintainer (a teammate) hit enter too quickly on the search dialog
<TresEquis> and now the maintainer is somebody who likely never heard from Zope
<TresEquis> happened this morning (around noon US/Eastern)
<TresEquis> The project is here:  https://launchpad.net/zope.testrecorder
<TresEquis> the guy whose finger slipped is the original registrant, and a member of the ztk-steering-group (with me)
<TresEquis> "filing a question" -- that would be on the launchpad project itself?
<spm> TresEquis: this be you? ~tseaver
<TresEquis> spm: yes
<spm> TresEquis: coolio; I've set you as maintainer; but you should probably create (if not already exists) a group; and set them as maintainer
<TresEquis> right, I'll set it to the ztk-steering-group
<TresEquis> thanks very much!
<spm> fwiw, what persia suggests is the normal method for this style of thing - but it's pretty clear a mistake was made and I'm feeling generous this morning. ;-)
<spm> err. 12.30pm. this afternoo. :-D
<TresEquis> that was what Christian was trying to do:  but he typed 'zt' in the search box and the other guy's account is ~zt ;)
<TresEquis> spm: I owe you a beer ;)
<spm> the line of folks that owe me a beer is very long... I should open a pub. /sigh ;-)
<persia> spm: An inverse pub, where folks stop by and give beer to the proprietor?
<spm> persia: well, I don't drink (effectively) so I may as well sell the beer they owe me. that'd be ok wouldn't it?!?!?! ;-)
<persia> spm: IF we wanted to give you money, we'd just do that.  The point of beverages is the conversation :)
<spm> sssh.
<TresEquis> spm:  I'd be glad to make it coffee, or name your poison ;)
<spm> Now a *good* coffee is worth savouring. I'll hold you to that. :-P
<BadHorsie> I can't upload screenshots to launchpad right?
<BadHorsie> Also, if I already did an initial bzr push, and then I do a bzr commit, would I need to do a push again? I'm only familiar with svn and I'm not sure if I have to do another push or some how bzr update on the launchpad side
<BadHorsie> Hum I guess bzr push --no-strict did it...
<BadHorsie> And I guess flickr does the screenshot thingie too :)
<TresEquis> BadHorsie: 'bzr commit' affects the local branch, unless it is "bound" to a remote one (e.g., if you did 'bzr checkout' instead of 'bzr branch')
<TresEquis> so you need to 'bzr push' to get the remote branch updated for the "unbound" case
<spiv> mwhudson: could you compare the hosted & mirrored copies of lp:~toshio/bzr-gtk/handle-patch-fix, and if the hosted branch differs could you send me a tarball of it?
<spiv> mwhudson: I'm looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/562380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562380 in bzr "bzr push from 2a to older format may corrupt branch?" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mwhudson> spiv: that'd be easier for spm if he's around
<spm> yup
<spm> barely. hanging out for lunch...
<spiv> spm: please spmdo that ^
<spiv> ;)
<spm> spiv: tsk. sudo spmdo
<BadHorsie> Thanks TresEquis
<spm> spiv: sorry - never did get to that request today - can you throw it into an RT, hopefully one of the other guys can grab it for you overnight
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: intellectronica | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Laney> Please could someone rescore https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/highlighting-kate/0.2.6.2-1/+build/1689855
<kwwii> I keep having a timeout error when filing a new bug, is there something wrong atm?
<mbt> Hello.  There appears to be a spam commenter on bug 255651 that needs to be handled somehow.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255651 in linux "floppy disk drive not detected (module not loaded) in Intrepid and Jaunty" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255651
<c_korn> hello, can someone please confirm bug 563884 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563884 in python-launchpadlib "AttributeError: 'Entry' object has no attribute 'transitionToImportance'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563884
<maxb> c_korn: bug=Invalid. transitionToFoo no longer exist in Launchpad API 1.0 and later.
<maxb> Scripts which require the legacy 'beta' API must specify this when creating their Launchpad object
<c_korn> maxb: oh, I was said I should open a bug if I could reproduce it.
<maxb> The bug is in the test script.
<c_korn> maxb: I see. is there an apidoc for the Launchpad API 1.0 ?
<c_korn> oh, here it is https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc
<c_korn> is lp_save() now mandatory after each change ?
<keffie_jayx> hey all, If I want a package from my ppa t be available for older supported releases I have to upload the different .changes files?
<persia> keffie_jayx: No.  THe preferred way to do it is to upload to the oldest release you wish to support, and copy the package forward.  You will have to upload again if you hit a library transition or some such.
<Byt|Eee> So I'm sure this sounds silly, but in my own instance of launchpad, how do I edit a web page? I'm not much of a web admin and I'm used to basic files full of text through apache.
<keffie_jayx> persia: right, thanks.
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<barry> are there any ppa experts around today?
<persia> barry: Given the underwhelming response, you might want to just ask the question: perhaps it is answerable by a non-expert with a different set of specialised knowledge than your own.
<barry> persia: thanks.  i may have figured it out actually. ;)  will ask if not
<dickelbeck> asking for help on a 'question'
<dickelbeck> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+question/106874
<dickelbeck> This seems to have been stalled, has deryk been out?
<Hudzilla> Hey! I'm trying Launchpad for the first time, and it's making me feel stupid. Is that normal? :)
<bdmurray> I've received several oops reports trying to file a bug report on edge
<bdmurray> Is this a known issue?
<bdmurray> Disabling redirection would lose my apport collected information wouldn't it?
<bdmurray> and it oops'ed on production too
<bdmurray> oops-1566h2522
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1566h2522
<jelkner> can anyone tell me if launchpad itself is translated into other languages?
<jelkner> there is a big focus on translating other software, but what about the launchpad site itself?
<jelkner> we have a need to use it in Spanish
<jelkner> is this possible?
<beuno> jelkner, hi, I'm looking for the FAQ explaing why Launchpad is not available in other languages
<beuno> maybe kfogel is around and knows where that is...
<beuno> jelkner, it boils down to a communication problem
<beuno> if people file bugs in languages the developers can't understand, then it's pointless
<beuno> jelkner, see: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/3896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3896 in launchpad-foundations "Launchpad itself is not translatable in Launchpad" [Low,Won't fix]
<jelkner> hmm...
<jelkner> this presents a real problem
<jelkner> i'm active with the SchoolTool project
<jelkner> we use launchpad all the time to permit users to file bugs
<jelkner> the very purpose of SchoolTool was to be a free school information system for developing countries
<jelkner> so we are currently working on a pilot in El Salvador
<jelkner> we have a tough choice to face
<jelkner> we will not be able to use launchpad for the project
<jelkner> and will have to setup software system
 * jelkner wonders if this is a good use case for setting up another launchpad
<jelkner> one in spanish
<kfogel> jelkner: may I strongly advise against trying to set up a separate launchpad instance?  It takes some resources to run (human, as well as computing, that is).
<jelkner> kfogel, i understand, and i read the argument against doing this
<jelkner> but would this be preferable to *not* using launchpad at all?
<jelkner> since as long as it remains English only, we can't use it in El Salvador
<jelkner> kfogel, what would you suggest?
<jelkner> i appreciate you advising against, but what would you advise for?
<james_w> you could write a skin that uses the API to report bugs etc. and is translatable
<james_w> speed could be a problem though
<jelkner> james_w, that sounds promising
<jelkner> we only need the SchoolTool pages to work in the other languages
<kfogel> jelkner: reading
<james_w> well, doing everything would be tricky and time consuming (and impossible currently)
<geser> has an LP API user seen this error before? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/43700230/Traceback.txt
<geser> IOError: [Errno 36] File name too long: '[...]'
<kfogel> jelkner: let me think for a sec
<james_w> but something to report bugs and then see a subset of the information on the bugs page to followup would be possible
<kfogel> jelkner: I do want to come up with some way to solve this
<james_w> geser: encrypted home dir?
<jelkner> kfogel, we could be a great test case for you
<jelkner> and we would love to work with the launchpad team
<jelkner> SchoolTool is a large, zope 3 app
<jelkner> so the developers who work on it know their way around zope
<kfogel> jelkner: and schooltool is already using launchpad heavily
<jelkner> kfogel, very heavily
<jelkner> i'm one of the users, so i can tell you i love it!
<kfogel> jelkner: although I'm not sure what the solution will be, let's talk through this a bit.  which pages would you want in spanish?
<jelkner> hold on...
<geser> james_w: I don't know. I would need to ask the bug sumitter (it's from bug 560206)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560206 in ubuntu-dev-tools "pull-lp-source crashed with IOError in set()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560206
<asac> so for some folks seems that bzr branch lp:... doesnt work inside their corporate env. is that a known problems? are there best practices to work around?
<kfogel> jelkner: e.g., all of schooltool-in-launchpad, or just bug reporting pages, or... ?
<jelkner> https://edge.launchpad.net/schooltool
<james_w> geser: then yes, probably
<jelkner> yeah, all of schooltool-in-launchpad
<james_w> geser: see lazr.restfulclient bugs
<jelkner> otherwise we are sending the wrong message to our new users
<jelkner> that we don't value their participation
<kfogel> jelkner: understood, it makes perfect sense
<kfogel> jelkner: I'm just trying to think of a way to do this without it turning into "internationalize all of launchpad"
<kfogel> jelkner: let me ask about this internally and get back to you?  what's a good email address to reach you at?
<jelkner> jeff@elkner.net
<kfogel> jelkner: gotcha
<jelkner> kfogel, thanks!
<kfogel> jelkner: well, don't thank me yet, but we'll at least explore this issue... thanks for raising it!
<jelkner> i just brought this up with the schooltool project manager
<jelkner> so he'll want to hear about it too
<jelkner> ok, i'll await your email
<jelkner> thanks for taking the time to talk to me
 * jelkner goes back to his teacher duties...
<geser> james_w: thanks, looks like bug 545197. Do you know if an updated python-lazr.restfulclient will reach lucid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545197 in lazr.restfulclient "Cache filenames are (still) too long for ecryptfs" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545197
<james_w> hmm, I think barry said he would look in to it
<james_w> should be easy to pull in
<james_w> if there has been a release with it then we could ask luca if he would upload to Debian
<dickelbeck> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+question/106874 has been stalled for 2 days unexpectedly
<dickelbeck> deryk said he would handle it 2 days ago, is he ill?
<geser> james_w: the latest lazr.restfulclient release (0.9.14) is 10 hours old, so I assume it contains the fix (I even assume that it got already fixed in 0.9.13 based on the dates). Lucid has 0.9.11.
<james_w> right
<james_w> lets pull in whatever makes sense for lucid then
<james_w> drop me a mail if you would like me to do it tomorrow
<james_w> it's too late for that this evening
<allenap> dickelbeck: Hi, he's not ill, just very busy. We've - the Launchpad Bugs developers - had a huge rush on bug import requests recently.
<allenap> dickelbeck: It's always been quite a manual process to import bugs. With the number of requests we're getting now, we're struggling to cope, and we've been talking a lot about automation.
<allenap> dickelbeck: In the meantime, please bear with us and we will get your bugs imported.
<dickelbeck> allenap: thanks for the status report.
<allquixotic> Hi -- I read on https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad that, for commercial subscriptions, "Privacy features may incur additional charges after the beta." This sounds to me like additional charges coming down the pipe. Would this cause someone with a basic launchpad commercial subscription to lose the ability to have their code in a private bzr on launchpad unless they pay whatever additional fees Canonical is
<allquixotic>  asking?
<c_korn> is there a way with python-launchpadlib to change the bug status for a task and make a comment in only one comment ? currently I have to lp_save() on the task for the bug status and then I lp_save() on the bug for the newMessage. this causes two comments to be made. but when launchpad janitor closes a bug it is all done in one comment.
<timClicks> if a project doesn't use lp for bug tracking, is it possible for a project manager to indiciate where to go?
<mwhudson> timClicks: yes
<lamont> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders <-- why does that say 1 disabled and not show any disabled?
#launchpad 2010-04-16
<allquixotic> I just purchased a 12 month commercial launchpad subscription. I got the email from donotreply@canonical.com saying "You may now go to Launchpad to redeem the voucher for a Launchpad Commercial Subscription (12 months, Basic) on any proprietary project you administer." but when I go to http://launchpad.net/people/+me/+vouchers I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415253/  Help??
<persia> Does that page have an OOPS code?
<mwhudson> allquixotic: ugh
<mwhudson> allquixotic: i'd recomment trying again though
<allquixotic> mwhudson: I've been trying for 10 minutes, with two browsers, cleared cache, logged out/in with openid, made sure I have a project registered with the "Other/Proprietary" license selected...
<allquixotic> persia: No, the only contents of the error page are exactly what's in the paste
<allquixotic> It's apparently a problem with that specific area of the system because viewing my project and other such things work fine
<allquixotic> it times out after 30 seconds, approximately
<mwhudson> spm: can you help allquixotic at all?
<mwhudson> allquixotic: hm, my guess is that the service we talk to to find out about the voucher has fallen over
<allquixotic> mwhudson: Hopefully a sporadic issue -- I went commercial to get _away_ from infrastructure-related headaches when doing distributed commercial development. :(
<mwhudson> well yeah, i can see that, it's certainly unfortunate timeing
<mwhudson> allquixotic: i'm rummaging through the source to find out who we need to shout at, fwiw
<spm> mwhudson: alas I have nfi where/what could be causing that... if you can point me at something tho?
<allquixotic> Ping me if you need any more input from me on troubleshooting this further, otherwise I will give it a few hours and, failing that, submit an official support request through the canonical website (not sure how that's done -- email or something, but I'll find it.)
<allquixotic> And failing that, request a refund. ;)
<mwhudson> yeah well, hopefully it won't come to that
<mwhudson> allquixotic: the page fails to load for me too, so i don't think we need anything specific from you
<allquixotic> mwhudson: Well it's a relief that my account is not specifically at fault. :)
<allquixotic> At first I thought it might be getting held up in the annals of the payment processing system, but it seems the payment cleared fully by now
<mwhudson> allquixotic: actually it loaded for me now
<mwhudson> allquixotic: can you try again?
<allquixotic> Yeah, it loaded!
<allquixotic> well, if someone fixed it manually, I appreciate the fast turnaround. If it fixed itself, well, lucky I guess. :)
<allquixotic> Looks good -- it seems to work now.
<mwhudson> allquixotic: awesome, sorry for the disruption
<allquixotic> No worries. Nothing's perfect, specially not software. ;)
<spm> allquixotic: surreal. looking at the logs for the service in question. about 30+ mins ago you had no vouchers - when you recently tried you did. how long ago did ou get the voucher? Am wondering is some sort of purchase delay... ??
<allquixotic> spm: Yeah, I think there was a delay -- I very recently purchased the voucher
<allquixotic> spm: Although, if there was a delay because of me, then it delayed *everyone* (or at least, mwhudson and myself) when I made my purchase ;)
<spm> allquixotic: yeah. either way - getting an unhelpful message like that is .. painful for all of us. :-)
<allquixotic> spm: While you're here, do you know how I can enable the private branches feature that they talk about at https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad ?
<spm> allquixotic: yes - from a technical fiddle this'n'that perspective - from a 'how does this tie in with a subscription sense?' no...
<spm> just checking that project and seeing what's up there...
<allquixotic> spm: Ah. That was actually the main reason I signed up with LP -- to get a private bzr branch so only certain people (I'm guessing a launchpad "team") could check out the code.
<spm> yeah - that'd make sense to me as well :-)
<allquixotic> Access control for commits is built-in, of course, but not for grabbing the source. We're gearing up to release everything open source in a year or so under GPLv2+, but until things are through a long legal process involving frankenstein licenses from the 90s and people who switched careers to Theta healing, we're stuck having to make this closed source. :(
<spm> hahahaha
<spm> mwhudson: hrm. interesting. looks like the default was set public. that seems ... bad somehow. perhaps some sort of automated 'make private-only' switch/default forbidden may be in order?
<allquixotic> I googled and saw that as long ago as 2008, there were people getting private bzr branches on launchpad "upon request" for various reasons -- one instance was a team working on an Ubuntu magazine. So I know that the low level stuff is in there for making private branches.
<spm> oh yes - we use it ourselves. heaps. it works well.
<allquixotic> and private branches are reasonably secured against attempts to check out the source without having one of the authorized LP accounts, right?
<spm> allquixotic: have you a team you'll be using for this access? the normal gist is to grant a team the access to r/w; and deny all else.
<spm> yup
<allquixotic> spm: Yes, we created a team mere minutes ago
<spm> Ahh. So you have. and changed the maintainer. ta!
<allquixotic> I was expecting one of those "make private-only" switches, but I guess that's why that feature is stated as being in beta on the page describing it. ;)
<spm> allquixotic: so that maintainer team has 'private-only' so you can't accidently open a page.
<spm> errr branch, not page.
<spm> NOTE TO SELF. don't type and read something else at the same time... confusing.
<allquixotic> So, wait... did you just go in and change the team so all branches owned by that team are private only?
<spm> allquixotic: I'd suggest you create a dummy new branch under that project and fiddle with that to get the idea.
<spm> no; the project. so branches by that team for that project are private only.
<allquixotic> ah, I see
<allquixotic> so that team can still hack on other projects that are not private only. I see
<spm> exactly. which given what we as a company do; is fairly core. :-)
<spm> hrm... the project itself is still NOT private.
<OdyX> Hi, I'm trying to assign a bug to a specific version of a package (aka it is fixed in a higher version actually in Squeeze), is it even possible ?
<maxb> no
<OdyX> okay… sham
<OdyX> e
<poolie> OdyX: what do you mean by 'assign'
<poolie> oh i can guess
<poolie> just add a comment
<poolie> perhaps ask for it to be synced into lucid if it's severe
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: danilos | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<staz> hey
<staz> what's the proper way to deal with spam in bug reports https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-butterfly/+bug/445994 ? is there a place to report it other than here?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445994 in telepathy-butterfly "telepathy-butterfly crashed with error in __repr__()" [Low,Fix released]
<jpds> staz: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion would be the place.
<staz> ah ok I would have expected to have some sort of semi automated process for this
<staz> jpds: reported, thanks for you help :)
<danilos> staz, fwiw, we'd love to have a semi-automated process for this, but as of yet, we are not seeing enough spam to warrant such a solution; we do have some semi-automated spam-detection tools, but that's about it :)
<danilos> staz, anyway, thanks for the report, I've delegated it to our admins who should get to it soon
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<nigelb> got an oops from launchpad OOPS-1567H1521
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1567H1521
<Ursinha> ah, timeouts...
<Ursinha> nigelb, this is a timeout, can you try again, please, to see if that works?
<nigelb> Ursinha, trying again
<nigelb> Ursinha, works fine now.  Thank you :)
<Ursinha> nigelb, ah, no problem! :)
<Ursinha> and sorry about that
<nigelb> no problem :)
<allquixotic> Is there an upper limit to how much data can be stored in a Bazaar branch hosted on Launchpad? Or any consequences besides slow pull/push to having unusual sized branches? (If it makes a difference, I'm using a commercial subscription to get a private branch.)
<allquixotic> I don't plan on pushing terabytes (I doubt we'll ever use 1 gigabyte, actually) but just want to be conscious of what we need to work within to stay under the radar.
<BavarianPH> Launchpad told me to go to IRC support channel on irc.freenode.net for help with Referer Headers neede for Launchpad
<BavarianPH> is this the Launchpad IRC  support channel on irc.freenode.net?
<micahg> BavarianPH: yes
<BavarianPH> I need to know how to enable Referer Headers for Launchpad.
<BavarianPH> this is the first time I have used IRC, I value my privacy. I use MPVS hostfiles, snort, mobloquer, No Script, Ghostery. One of these security apps may have blocked the Referer Headers. I have no idea how to unblock just Launchpad?
<keturn> trying to figure out the launchpad workflow.  I just bzr push lp:~userid/project-name/branch-name , and then launchpad automatically recognizes project-name and it shows up on the project's code.launchpad.net page?
<micahg> keturn: yep
* BavarianPH changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* BavarianPH changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Referer Headers
* jpds changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<keturn> I should perhaps give up my crusade of using a URL in my `bzr whoami` instead of an email address.  launchpad doesn't like it very well.
<keturn> I mean, it works, it just doesn't link to my user.
<BavarianPH> sorry for budding in, reading protocols does not compute, show me the appropriate way to get help on Referer Headers in Launchpad, please.
<keturn> BavarianPH: I have no idea what half the tools you mentioned are.  I'm not sure that we're in the best position to help you configure them.
<BavarianPH> moblock-deb provides packages related to IP blocking software, similar to PeerGuardian: In order to protect your privacy internet traffic is blocked based on large lists of IP address ranges. The packages are MoBlock, NFBlock, blockcontrol and mobloquer. This site offers Debian packages for the current Debian and Ubuntu distributions.
<BavarianPH> MoBlock and NFBlock are IP block daemons, which do the actual blocking. blockcontrol is a CLI, designed to do all tasks related to IP block daemons (MoBlock or NFBlock). blockcontrol is developed here. It's available as Debian package and as a separate download for all Linux distributions. mobloquer is a GUI on top of blockcontrol.
<BavarianPH> what I would like to know if there is a Linux program or script that can enable Referer Headers for just a particular web site, such as Launchpad? Launchpad tells me it needs my Referer Headers, and I want to comply, but Launchpad does not tell me how to enable these headers in Firefox.
<BavarianPH> Firefox extensions suggested by Launchpad do not work. I will research on my own then, if I find the solution, I may let you know. Goodby! and thankyou!
<goundy> hi
<goundy> guys, what are the launchpad hardware requirements ?
<goundy> say for a single-user use
#launchpad 2010-04-17
<quentusrex> Anyone available for ubuntu package question about converting from svn to git? I use to use the revision number, but now what do I use from git to determine overrides.
<Seq> Is there anything going on with ppa uploading? I'm not getting any error or notices sent to my email, and my package doesn't show up in the queue
<kermiac> hi. I just filed https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/107650 regarding spam comments in 2 bug reports - can someone pls take a look at it when they've got time?
<kermiac> however, in the process of filing that I noticed https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/107630 - someone might want to delete it as it is is a bit offensive
<thumper> kermiac: thanks, someone will get to it eventually :)
<kermiac> np thumper, just making sure someone was aware of it :)
<ojwb> hi, I've got a retried ppa build where the estimated time is just going up with time
<ojwb> 3 hours, then a few hours later 4, then a few hours later 8
<ojwb> it seems the age based boost doesn't apply here?
<wgrant> ojwb: The age-based boost does apply. It just doesn't have much affect, and everything else gets the boost too.
<wgrant> Packages must be taking longer to build than expected.
<ojwb> wgrant: ah, ok - i guess it isn't reflected in the score reported by the web ui
<ojwb> ooh, 1 hour now
<ojwb> if it's not going to just bubble under indefinitely, I'll be patient
<ojwb> cool, built now
<nigelbabu> Just got an OOPS
<nigelbabu> OOPS-1568E1302
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1568E1302
<james_w> nigelbabu: bug 536641
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536641 in soyuz "DistributionSourcePackageRelease page OOPS" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536641
<nigelbabu> james_w, ah, thank you :)
<lxp1> hi
<lxp1> do i have to do something special to get karma for ppa uploads?
<lxp1> my launchpad user: https://launchpad.net/~lxp13
<lxp1> i am uploading regularly to my ppa for about half a year and didn't get any karma for ppa uploads
<captainkernel> I have just tried to generate a pgp key pair for launchpad using opnpgp in ubuntu 9.04. When I ran the command gpg --gen-key as deatiled in the launchpad docs at https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey, I ran through the steps and appeared to complete successfully but the _current_directory_ did not have the required private/public.key. Can anyone help?
<geser> gpg stores the keys in its keyring in ~/.gpg
<captainkernel> [geser] yes but the launchpad documentation states "Your keys are now stored as public.key and private.key in the current directory. "
<geser> that sounds wrong
<geser> ignore that line in the docs
<captainkernel> [geser] ok thanks. looks like I don't need them anyway since the upload can be done by gpg directly.
<keturn> ...I want to stay subscribed to this bug so I hear about progress on it, but all the "me too" posts are getting old.  The "this affects me too" button as an alternative to commenting hasn't quite caught on.
<ruthgard> Hello, can you link a project to a ppa in launchpad? I have a project and a ppa under my user with the projects ppa files, how can I bind them together so that anyone looking at the project will know there is a ppa.
<thumper> ruthgard: the easiest way right now is to put a link to the ppa in the project description.  I think "official" ppa links are coming soon
<ruthgard> okay thank you
<DavidLevin> y
<KDesk> Hi, is this the right place to ask about the uploads to a ppa?
<wgrant> KDesk: It is.
<KDesk> ok, thanks.
<KDesk> MY problem is that when I try to upload a package to my ppa, it uploads and the dput process finsh, but I get no email from launchpad nor I see a sources to build from the launchpad web. How can I know why it doesn't build?
<wgrant> KDesk: That normally means that you haven't signed the package with a key linked to your Launchpad account.
<KDesk> wgrant: I did, there are the .changes and .dsc file signed.
<KDesk> with: debuild -S -sa -kMY-KEY it asked for the key twice, as usual.
#launchpad 2010-04-18
<Kangarooo> is possible with one IDE conect to LP to login search projects dl project make change to new/existing branch upload change make commit see other ppl work. work together the same time? auto see diff when others work?
<humphreybc> hi chaps, take a look at this please
<humphreybc> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/launchpad-translator-communication
<wgrant> humphreybc: It's Saturday night in Europe -- Translations people are much more likely to be around during the European working day.
<humphreybc> fair nuff'
<wgrant> KDesk: What's your Launchpad username?
<humphreybc> i'll see if I can catch them next week
<humphreybc> if you know of anyone going to UDS who this would pertain to, could you subscribe them?
<KDesk> wgrant: it is g-christ
<wgrant> KDesk: And you're sure the changes file is signed with 0D6E38AA?
<wgrant> humphreybc: I would recommend filing a bug rather than using a blueprint just yet; they have comments and will actually notify people.
<KDesk> wgrant: yes, I did use this: debuild -S -sa -k0D6E38AA
<humphreybc> wgrant: ah that's probably a good idea
<humphreybc> is it under the rosetta package?
<humphreybc> ah "Launchpad Translations"
<wgrant> humphreybc: The rosetta project, right.
<wgrant> KDesk: And you're sure you uploaded to ftp://ppa.launchpad.net/g-christ/ppa/ubuntu?
<KDesk> wgrant: i did: dput my-ppa phonon-backend-vlc_0.0+git20100417-5aa4fb2c-1-ppa1_source.changes   my  .dout.cf file has this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/416372/
<humphreybc> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/565668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565668 in rosetta "Communication with Translators" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> KDesk: I'd recommend returning some time during the week, when people with log access will be around.
<KDesk> ok wgrant, thank you for your time!
<goundy> Hi
<goundy> guys, no news about lp wiki support ?
<sproaty> just noticed the auto export as .mo functionality for translatinos. Is there a way this can generate the mo from the pos in a given branch?
<sproaty> seems to indicate currently that it imports all MOs from the branch -- I want it to import my POs and create the MOs from there
<Lachesis> Hello. Is anybody else having trouble adding or editing OpenPGP keys in launchpad?
<wgrant> Lachesis: What happens when you try?
<Lachesis> wgrant: I never receive the email they claim to send me.
<wgrant> Lachesis: Which page are you usinG?
<Lachesis> https://launchpad.net/~eswanson/+editpgpkeys
<Lachesis> hold on, i might have trouble with my mail host
<Lachesis> yeah, i think that was it
<keturn> Lachesis: earlier today I got an error page on launchpad when adding a key
<Lachesis> sorry to bother you
<keturn> I then tried edge and it worked okay
<Lachesis> it seems to be a bit finicky -- if your fingerprint isn't on the Ubuntu keyserver, it throws an unintelligible error
<Lachesis> also, if you've just canceled validation, it takes a few seconds to clear the fingerprint
<kermiac> is there any known issues with launchpad atm? I'm trying to mark a bug as private for another member of bug control but it keeps timing out for both of us
<kermiac> i disabled edge redirect, but there was no change
<wgrant> kermiac: Which bug?
<kermiac> wgrant: bug 562259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562259 in firefox "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in Type::Find()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562259
<kermiac> ddecater (from bug control) just asked me to try setting it to private for him as it was timing out.
<wgrant> That may be because of the large number of structural subscriptions.
<wgrant> Since as of $NOT_VERY_LONG_AGO, each subscription probably sends an email from the appserver.
 * wgrant tries.
<kermiac> yes, could be... anything we can do about it apart from simply deleting the coredump, setting as invalid & asking the reporter to file a new private bug?
<geser> does somebody have an idea why LP informs me about an translation template import I didn't do? neither were the source packages uploaded recently
<wgrant> geser: Probably the bug where translations from the rebuild archive are being inappropriately uploaded.
<wgrant> It's fixed in trunk, but I'm not sure if it's on production yet.
<kermiac> wgrant: it timed out for you too?
<geser> wgrant: sounds like it, the timestamps when the copy archive build finished match the ones mentioned in that mails
<kermiac> thanks for trying anyway wgrant :)
<Kangarooo> is possible with one IDE conect to LP to login search projects dl project make change to new/existing branch upload change make commit see other ppl work. work together the same time? auto see diff when others work?
<Kangarooo> so in other words- IDE with witch easy start developing some of LP project?
<Phurl> hey
<Phurl> where can i see the ppa packages i dput?
<Phurl> Already uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<Phurl> Doing nothing for traindirector_0.1-1_i386.changes
<geser> Phurl: you need to upload *_source.changes which you get when you only build the source package (debuild -S)
<Phurl> i got it
<Phurl> thanks
<Phurl> i got a mail
<donri> How do I upload a source archive?
<donri> Found it, sorry.
<RoboTux> Hi
<RoboTux> I have a problem creating my launchpad account, should I tell you my problem there or send an email to feedback@launchpad.net ?
<nigelb> RoboTux, if its something one of the volunteers can help, you can say it here
<RoboTux> I think so
<RoboTux> No, in fact I don't know
<RoboTux> Well, I tried creating an account but the email I get doesn't give me a validation link
<RoboTux> Instead, it says I may have forgotten my password, as if the account already exist
<RoboTux> I tried resetting the password but then it says me that launchpad can't reset password for a deactivated account
<RoboTux> So I feel myself a bit deadlocked :)
<nigelb> RoboTux, ah, so you're account seems to be deactivated.  You need to ask someone tomorrow (EU working hours have a good chance of someone being here).
<nigelb> i.e. someone who can look into it
<RoboTux> Ok
<RoboTux> Should I ask here ?
<nigelb> yes
<RoboTux> Ok thanks
<RoboTux> But in the mean time, maybe you could help me
<RoboTux> I'd like to mark a bug as existing in Debian
<RoboTux> I would take just a second to do it, could you make it ?
<nigelb> bug #?
<RoboTux> The debian bug is #549100
<nigelb> and ubuntu bug?
<RoboTux> and ubuntu bug: #500296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500296 in tcc "tcc: a new upstream version (0.9.25) is available that support x86_64" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500296
<nigelb> debian bug 549100 ubuntu bug 500296
<ubottu> Debian bug 549100 in tcc "New upstream release 0.9.25" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/549100
<RoboTux> ubottu: You're fast
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500296 in tcc "tcc: a new upstream version (0.9.25) is available that support x86_64" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500296
<RoboTux> Oh, a bot, nice :)
<nigelb> done.  check Ubuntu bug now :)
<RoboTux> Thanks
<nigelb> thank you for pointing it out :)
<RoboTux> Perfect
<RoboTux> You're welcome
<RoboTux> And I have a last question
<RoboTux> How does sync works between Debian and Ubuntu ?
<nigelb> package syncs?
<RoboTux> Yep
<RoboTux> I added a LP: entry in the package to close the Ubuntu bug but how much time will it take for the package to get into Ubuntu ?
<nigelb> Before the import freeze, new versions of packages will be automatically imported from Debian unstable where they have not been customized for Ubuntu, that is when the version number of the package in the current Ubuntu development branch does not contain the substring "ubuntu" and there is a newer version in Debian. Entirely new packages (those not in Ubuntu at all) are also automatically imported prior to this date. The import is done by copying
<nigelb>  the source package verbatim from Debian and building fresh binary packages on the Ubuntu autobuilders.
<nhandler> RoboTux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess (keep in mind, we are pretty frozen right now in preparation for lucid)
<nigelb> so, it will enter maverick quite easily.  Lucid, well, slim chances.
<RoboTux> Yeah, it's not really a critical package :)
<nigelb> In that case, you can just put into a PPA
<RoboTux> I prefer to leave it up to Ubuntu people
<RoboTux> Maybe nobody is interested in that upload (except the submitter of the bug)
<nigelb> well, I see its already in a PPA
<RoboTux> I doubt this is the exact same package :)
<nhandler> What is the reasoning behind forcing people to sign the CoC before being able to use PPAs? Most of the stuff in the CoC is not really applicable imo.
<hyperair> nhandler: what isn't applicable? i think there needs to at least be some terms and conditions that basically say "i won't use the PPA to screw people over"
<nhandler> hyperair: I agree with that. Along with some info about respecting copyrights and stuff like that. But I think it would be better for everyone if LP simply forced you to read and check a box saying you accept the terms of use for PPAs.
<hyperair> nhandler: why so?
<hyperair> nhandler: they're going to need a GPG key either way.
<nhandler> hyperair: I just had a DD trying to build a package for Ubuntu. The CoC is what caused him not to use a PPA
<hyperair> nhandler: heh? really? exactly what about this CoC goes against his principles?
<hyperair> nhandler: it is really that hard to say "i'll be nice to everyone, i won't screw people over" ?
<nhandler> That isn't what it says
 * hyperair re-reads the CoC
<hyperair> nhandler: so... which part is it that is so hard to agree with?
<ddecator> i've been trying to mark a bug private for a few days now, and every time i try it times out. i had someone else try last night and they had the same issue. happens in Firefox, Chrome, and Opera. not sure if others are running into this with other bug reports or not
<goundy> hi
<goundy> guys, no news about lp wiki support ?
<idnar> that's bug #240067 I believe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240067 in launchpad-foundations "Launchpad needs a wiki" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240067
<nhandler> hyperair: You're asking the wrong person ;) I've agreed to it. But it is an extra hassle to have to download sign and upload the CoC to be able to build a package.
<hyperair> nhandler: i suppose it is.
<lfaraone> Can anybody who's interested in maintaining project entries in Launchpad join ~registry?
<sinzui> lfaraone, no, the registry is a group with some special permissions
<sinzui> lfaraone, I hope to land changes in the next two months that will make membership in the group irrelevant. Community members should have permission to update projects that are common to many communities
<sinzui> lfaraone, This will also fix another problem where the project is not owned by ~registry, but communities need to fix the project information
<sinzui> lfaraone, what problems do you want to fix?
<lfaraone> sinzui: there's nothing particular at the moment, I just often create LP projects for upstream projects, assign them to registry, and occasionally want to go fix something.
<sinzui> yes, that is the reason I want to change the rules for updating projects
<sinzui> In general, if the project is owned the ~registry, a community should be permitted to update the information, and if the project is owned by someone else, community members can provide missing information.
 * sinzui has been adding license info to ~registry project for the last 7 hours
<sinzui> lfaraone, until the permissions are fixed, you are welcome to suggest fixes via answers or ping me. You may also take ownership of a project if you like.
<lfaraone> sinzui: okay, thanks.
<persia> So, both buttercup and crabapple appear to be building openoffice.org, but different versions.  is there any way to halt a build-in-process once it becomes superceded, or is that only manual?
#launchpad 2011-04-11
<j05h_> Hello.
<j05h_> I'm Josh, and apparently so are several other people on Freenode.
<Darxus> Hi.
<j05h_> Oh hi.
<j05h_> So, while trying to register with launchpad.net to report an issue with Ubuntu, my registration email seems to actually be a forgotten password email.
<j05h_> Or something like that.
<j05h_> We've received a request to create a new account with your email address.
<j05h_> If this was you, perhaps you've forgotten your password?
<j05h_> No confirmation code given, thus no bug report filed.
<lifeless> j05h_: that seems correctm whats wrong?
<j05h_> The problem is that I was expecting a confirmation code to complete my registration, so I could file a bug report.
<j05h_> Instead I got a link directing me to help with a lost password.
<lifeless> right ... that means your email address is already on file as being used by a user
<lifeless> so you should follow that link and recover your password [or log in if you knowyour password]
<lifeless> note that launchpad uses login.ubuntu.com under the covers
<lifeless> so if you have an ubuntu one account, you should login with that
<j05h_> I have absolutely never registered before.
<j05h_> Oh.
<j05h_> That would have been helpful to know.
<j05h_> Maybe I overlooked it.
<j05h_> I'm used to Windows, where everything is pretty obvious.
<lifeless> this is pretty unobvious
<lifeless> we have a bug open about it
<j05h_> I just used my Ubuntu One login, and received the same email.
<lifeless> j05h_: login here - https://login.ubuntu.com/
<j05h_> Same problem.
<j05h_> Would you like me to forward the email to you?
<j05h_> I suspect it's the same 'forgot password' email that's sent to anyone, but I can send it if it's helpful.
<lifeless> what do you see at https://login.ubuntu.com/ ?  a login form, or a 'Your account' page ?
<j05h_> My account.
<lifeless> that says you are logged i
<lifeless> in
<lifeless> now, visit https://launchpad.net/
<lifeless> there should be a login link in the top right
<j05h_> I did, and now it's working.
<lifeless> great
<j05h_> Thanks.
<j05h_> I forgot what I was going to file the bug report for.
<j05h_> I'll remember though.
<j05h_> Eventually.
<lifeless> :)
<mdeonte> hello i was wondering if it was at all possible for me to get a thread deleted in a mailing list that was about me
<mdeonte> it is about six or seven months old
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK>   Uploading kdemultimedia_4.5.5-0ubuntu2_source.changes: 2k/3k550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')"] : Permission denied.
<ScottK> lifeless: ^^^ seems to be getting to be a fairly general problem.
<wgrant> ScottK: It was signed with a valid key? I wonder if the internal keyserver has died.
<ScottK> wgrant: Yes. It's about the 12th in a row I've uploaded.
<wgrant> ScottK: The uploads *should* still go through, although if it's a keyserver problem then they'll probably be rejected.
<lifeless> ScottK: is there a bug filed?
<wgrant> ScottK: Is that to cocoplum?
<lifeless> wgrant: two bits of data
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> wgrant: Yes.
<lifeless> wgrant: slangasek was uploading ok when others had this
<lifeless> wgrant: and at least one case was getting that error for something already accepted
<ScottK> Next one after that failed too.
<StevenK> SpamapS saw it over the weekend, too.
<geser> but his upload got accepted regardless the error
<ScottK> No email saying it made it yet.
<wgrant> 2011-04-11 06:40:30 DEBUG       Subject: [ubuntu/maverick-proposed] kdemultimedia 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu2 (Waiting for approval)
<ScottK> OK.  I didn't get it yet.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> There it is.
<ScottK> Confirmed it made it then.
<ScottK> Fortunately I can reject the redundant kdemultimedia upload.
<ScottK> It's happening consistently now, so something changed.
<wgrant> ScottK: Yeah, cocoplum seems to hate the keyserver right now. Investigating.
<StevenK> Or the keyserver hates cocoplum.
 * ScottK votes mutual differences.
<wgrant> Probably.
<MTecknology> where do you change your password?
<MTecknology> oh...
<MTecknology> why isn't there a change password link on your own profile page?
<MTecknology> or at least in the change details page
<StevenK> Because Launchpad doesn't deal with passwords.
<wgrant> Launchpad is just an OpenID consumer.
<MTecknology> it should at least offer a link back to the page though?
<MTecknology> after all- a person has to actually take notice they're being redirected to a different website and then go back to it after they've logged in
<ScottK> That's the way openid works.
<maxb> you are supposed to be redirected, though, no?
<MTecknology> maxb: ya, the redirection kinda makes it hard to even realize you wind up at login.launchpad.net
<MTecknology> someone asked me how to change their password on launchpad and i spent 10 minutes trying to figure it out until i remembered that
<maxb> I think we shouls have a change password link that explains this and offers you a link to SSO
<MTecknology> +1 :)
<MTecknology> nappy time!
<wgrant> I think there is a link somewhere.
<wgrant> But, like most links in Launchpad, it's not in a very good place.
<wgrant> Yes!
<wgrant> At the bottom of https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit, *below* the "Save Changes" button, there's a link "Learn about your Launchpad account and password."
<maxb> um. yay? :-)
<MTecknology> I just saw my migshot (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/37147287/101_0277.jpg)
<MTecknology> :'(
<MTecknology> golly dang i was lucky; i at least got to have her for ~5yr and go through all the excitement of planning for a wedding before she dumped me
<wgrant> maxb: I think it represents the LP UI pretty well :)
<mok0> MTecknology: that sucks
<MTecknology> indeed
<MTecknology> 8 days before our wedding she decided she didn't want me
<mok0> MTecknology: ouch
<mok0> MTecknology: is it long ago?
<MTecknology> we were engaged for 13 or 14 months too
<MTecknology> one month ago today (yesterday)
<mok0> MTecknology: it really hurts, been there
<MTecknology> ya, and seeing the mugshot which was a pic of us really brought it home how happy i was
<mok0> MTecknology: Indeed...
<mok0> :-(
<MTecknology> i'm gonna head to bed, have to be up for work in 4hr
<MTecknology> mok0: g'night
<mok0> MTecknology: see you
<wgrant> ScottK: cocoplum should be happy again now. The /tmp pruner was a little overzealous.
<poolie> hi, who has rights to see private bugs against a package?
<lifeless> the ubuntu security team
<micahg_> poolie: depends why it's private
<lifeless> for security bugs
<lifeless> and ubuntu devs for others
<micahg_> lifeless: bug control actually
<lifeless> strictly speaking I think its ~bugcontrol
<poolie> i think it's a not-yet-retraced bug
<poolie> eg https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr/+bug/508145
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad(https://launchpad.net) bug 508145 not found
<poolie> i can upload to that package; i guess that's why?
<poolie> other ~bzr people can't see it
<poolie> i'm not explicitly subscribed
<wgrant> poolie: ~ubuntu-dev probably can.
<wgrant> poolie: Check your membership in the apport team that's subscribed.
<micahg_> ubuntu-dev is a member of -bugcontrol
<wgrant> "Crash bug triagers for whatever"
<poolie> ok, i see
<poolie> that's probably it
<wgrant> ... why is bugcontrol in there? :/
<wgrant> Has been for just about ever. Odd.
<poolie> i don't suppose anyone would like to guess why these ~44 bugs are stuck private, even after they've been touched by the retracer?
<wgrant> poolie: You'll need to talk to pitti.
<micahg_> poolie: retraced bugs are left private until they're examined manually for sensitive information
<wgrant> micahg_: Some are automatically unprivated.
<micahg_> wgrant: yes, but they're generally dupes
<poolie> ah, ok
<poolie> thanks very much
<soren> I get these e-mails every once in a while: "Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: emailing subscribers about merge proposal changes.  It was logged with id OOPS-1927MPJ2.  Sorry for the inconvenience."
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1927MPJ2
<soren> What gives?
<wgrant> soren: Do you know which branch that was for?
<wgrant> soren: It's a timeout.
<soren> wgrant: I'm assuming ti must have been https://code.launchpad.net/~rackspace-titan/nova/terminate-libvirt-hang-lp754509/+merge/57003
<soren> wgrant: ...but as you probably know, it's hard to tell.
<wgrant> soren: Yeah.
<wgrant> I'm not quite sure why that timed out... possibly contention with a larger job. There's 3-4 of them a day.
 * micahg_ got a timeout setting fields on a bug, not sure if it's interesting or not, OOPS-1927K700
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1927K700
<micahg_> err, status/assignee on a task...
<soren> wgrant: I got a number of them on Friday, too.
<soren> wgrant: OOPS-1924MPJ4
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1924MPJ4
<soren> and OOPS-1924MPJ57
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1924MPJ57
<wgrant> micahg_: I think you did that just at the wrong time... we just rebuild one of the bug indices, and I think you ran into a lock.
<soren> (each of them part of a large group of sequential looking OOPSes)
<soren> "large" as in 4 or 5 or so.
<wgrant> Ew, got up to 57?
<soren> Er..
<soren> No.
<wgrant> 20:21:37 < ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1924MPJ57
<soren> I got OOPS-1924MPJ3 - OOPS-1924MPJ6   and then OOPS-1924MPJ57 - OOPS-1924MPJ60
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1924MPJ3
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1924MPJ6
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1924MPJ57
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1924MPJ60
<soren> I didn't get all the ones in between.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> But normally MPJ doesn't get 10 a day in total.
<soren> but perhaps there's more info in those numbers than I realise.
<lifeless> day service serial
<soren> "MP" is merge proposal?
<soren> And "J" is? timeouts?
<lifeless> job
<wgrant> MPJ == merge proposal jobs
<soren> Ah.
<soren> I never saw them before Friday.
<wgrant> 1924 is probably the number of days between 2006-01-01 and Friday.
<wgrant> soren: There were ~76 on Friday, which is extremely abnormal.
<wgrant> Not sure what's going on there.
<soren> 2006-01-01 + 1924 days is indeed 2011-04-09.
 * soren marks the Launchpad epoch in his calendar
<soren> Wow. Almost two thousand days.
 * soren marvels
<doko> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=ftbfs+natty+ice&field.tags_combinator=ALL
<doko> queries like this time out a lot
<doko> is there anything which could be improved?
<doko> wgrant, lifeless: ^^^
<doko> OOPS-1927S519
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1927S519
<ev> would someone mind increasing the size of my PPA so I can sort out a natty beta-2 targeted bug? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/152397
<ScottK> wgrant: Thanks.
<niemeyer> Hey there
<niemeyer> Can someone please remove the Storm team from the LAZR developers team?
<niemeyer> I'd like to continue watching Storm without subscribing to all debate on LAZR
<niemeyer> Btw, is it really the case that the owner of a team can't unsubscribe it from another team?
<maxb> niemeyer: I think it is allowed, but there's no webUI for it.
<maxb> So, you can do it via launchpadlib, for example
<niemeyer> maxb: Yeah, couldn't really find a way to do it there
<maxb> I can probably help you do it via in interactive python shell
<niemeyer> maxb: I found a good soul to help me, so it's likely solved.  If that doesn't work, I'll bother you again if you don't mind.
<maxb> sure
<niemeyer> maxb: Thanks!
<maxb> Just for the record
<maxb> >>> from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad
<maxb> >>> lp = Launchpad.login_with("interactive python", service_root="production")
<maxb> >>> lp.people['storm'].leave(team=lp.people['lazr-developers'])
<poolie> hi all
#launchpad 2011-04-12
<syn-ack> How long does it usually take for a package to hit the main server's repo once it's been built in Launchpad?
<syn-ack> I'm waiting on a package respin and it's been about 35 - 40 minutes already
<wgrant> In the primary archive?
<syn-ack> yeah
<ScottK> Another ~34 minutes
<wgrant> The primary archive publisher only runs once an hour, so it could take nearly two hours for it to appear on archive.ubuntu.com if it was at just the wrong time.
<syn-ack> ah, gotcha
<ScottK> Generally the publisher starts at :03 and finishes at :45.
<syn-ack> that's good to know. Thanks, guys.
<ScottK> So if it's done by :03, it'll be available at :45.
<syn-ack> right
<ScottK> Except of course when it isn't.
<syn-ack> heh
<ScottK> There's two hours each night when the publisher doesn't run.
<ScottK> I've forgotten what happens instead.
<syn-ack> Which are which times?
<wgrant> ScottK: Contents generation.
<ScottK> Yeah.  That's it.
<wgrant> It starts at 0400UTC, or maybe a bit earlier.
<wgrant> So, now!
<syn-ack> heh
<ScottK> Which I'd also forgotten about when I mentioned how long you'd have to wait.
<ScottK> So it's longer.
<wgrant> 02 4 * * * /srv/launchpad.net/codelines/current/cronscripts/publishing/gen-contents/generate-contents >> /srv/launchpad.net/production-logs/lp_publish/      generate-contents.log 2>&1
<ScottK> 1:31, AFAICT.
<MTecknology> I just got notified that my request to import svn://svn.nginx.org/nginx/trunk was rejected... https://code.launchpad.net/~mtecknology/nginx/trunk
<MTecknology> OH! I lied.....
<MTecknology> Sender: launchpad-bugs-bounces@lists.canonical.com
<MTecknology> Your message was rejected
<wgrant> Grar, not that again.
<MTecknology> wgrant: sorry
<maxb> lifeless proposed removing ~launchpad's contact address, but the thread fizzled
<maxb> given that it's now spamming users, not only dev-oriented LP people, maybe it should just be done, since no-one objected
<MTecknology> maxb: no objection here :)
<maxb> MTecknology: svn://svn.nginx.org looks a bit wrong as am import URL :-)
<MTecknology> maxb: ya, I tried to correct it to svn://svn.nginx.org/nginx/trunk
<maxb> MTecknology: ok, suggest you delete https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mtecknology/nginx/upstream then
<MTecknology> maxb: done
<MTecknology> maxb: thanks :)
<maxb> np
<MTecknology> maxb: nginx finally has its dev branch public :)
<MTecknology> maxb: oh... I actually did grab the whole repo.. svn://svn.nginx.org/  .. 2.9GB :P
<MTecknology> short nap before work... ttyal
<exarkun> is there some way to find out why a message posted to a launchpad mailing list was held for moderation?
<DigitalFlux> Hi Guys
<DigitalFlux> if i commented on a bug on launchpad that was marked as fixed, will the contributors/commentors on this bug be notified
<DigitalFlux> ?
<wgrant> DigitalFlux: Yes.
<wgrant> exarkun: Looking.
<DigitalFlux> wgrant: cool, thanks
<jpds> DigitalFlux: If they're subscribed, yes.
<wgrant> exarkun: Intriguing. There is a column on the table for the hold reason, but it doesn't seem to be used :(
<Ursinha> anyone here willing to help with a really quick test? :)
<Peng> Was that question the test? Did we pass?
<Ursinha> :P
<Ursinha> Peng, could you help me, please?
<Ursinha> it's supereasy
<Peng> Ursinha: The answer is probably no, but the answer is definitely no without knowing what you need.
<Ursinha> Peng, I need to know what do you see when you go to https://translations.qastaging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gwibber/
<Ursinha> if there's anything related with Sharing
<Peng> What do you mean, exactly? And I'm not logged in.
<Peng> OpenID++
<Ursinha> Peng, that's a translation page
<Ursinha> when logged in
 * Peng has never used the translation system, ever.
<Ursinha> hehe
<CarlFK> if I upload something to my PPA dist=natty, is there a risk that changes in natty will break it?  (I think yes, just want to confirm)
<CarlFK> or do the magic elves fix it in the night
<cnd> abentley, thumper, jelmer: got a question on daily recipes
<abentley> cnd: shoot
<cnd> I was wondering how I could nest-part a debian packaging directory
<cnd> but strip out debian/patches
<cnd> because debian/patches includes cherry-picked patches that already exist in our trunk
<jelmer> cnd: Hi
<jelmer> cnd: I'd recommend merging in another branch that removes that directory
<abentley> cnd: Or you can just create your own version of the packaging branch without the patches, and forgo the merge.  (which would mean you won't get further packaging changes from upstream until you manually update the branch.)
<cnd> jelmer, abentley: sorry, got corralled into a phone call :)
<cnd> jelmer, is it possible to create a dummy branch that deletes the debian/patches directory, even if the directory contents change?
<cnd> or will that cause a merge conflict?
<cnd> hmm... looks like it creates a conflict...
<cnd> jelmer, abentley: and the run command isn't supported by launchpad's builder right?
<abentley> cnd: yes, it creates a conflict, no the run command is not supported.
<abentley> cnd: I think we might want to add a delete command, but there isn't one yet.
<abentley> cnd: a compromise would be deleting the contents of the directory, but not the directory itself.
<abentley> cnd: specifically, we run "bzr dailydeb" with the --safe flag.
<cnd> abentley, ahh, then I can test it locally
<cnd> thanks
<abentley> cnd: no problem.
<FloSoft> hi, how can I set/create a ppa for a project?
<bigjools> You can't have PPAs for projects (yet), they're for teams and people.
<FloSoft> bigjools: but can I set a people's ppa as an ppa link in a project somewhere?
<bigjools> projects know nothing about PPAs, you can just link to it in the description.
<FloSoft> okay
<achiang> hello, i'm seeing a strange FTBFS that i've never seen before (and the package built fine locally in a pbuilder)
<achiang> binmode() on unopened filehandle at /usr/share/perl5/Dpkg/Substvars.pm line 145.
<achiang> readline() on unopened filehandle at /usr/share/perl5/Dpkg/Substvars.pm line 146.
<achiang> dh_sameversiondep: cannot continue because package libphonon4 has no Depends field to scan
<achiang> make: *** [common-binary-predeb-arch] Error 255
<cnd> jelmer, abentley: when I try building my recipe, it errors out cause it can't find the orig tarball
<cnd> is there something I need to specify to tell it to run uscan or to build a pristine tarball?
<jelmer> cnd: recipes don't support non-native packages yet
<cnd> oh...
<FloSoft> how can i upload packages for multiple distributions?
<FloSoft> if i write "natty maverick" in debian/changelog, launchpad does not parse that -.-
<bigjools> FloSoft: you need to either upload different versions, one for each series, or upload one version for one series and then use the copy packages function in the PPA
<FloSoft> bigjools: hmm okay, copy packages never worked for me (already published ...)
<bigjools> FloSoft: it prevents you from shooting yourself in the foot by not letting you copy illegally.
<bigjools> FloSoft: you can't copy the same version intra-archive unless you include binaries
<bigjools> this is a restriction of pool-based repos like the Debian repo is
<FloSoft> bigjools: oh okay hmm
<FloSoft> so i have to create multiple versions for every distro?
<bigjools> only if you want it recompiled on each, otherwise upload to one and copy with binaries
<jussi> good evening all
<jussi> Im just following up on an old todo for kubuntu, which was: Investigate status of bugzilla<->launchpad plugin for KDE. does anyone know if there has been any progress on that?
<jussi> If someone does know, even very much later, please either PM me or email me: jussi01 at ubuntu dot com.
<jussi> thanks!
<tenach> Hello, I've recently changed my mainline branch externally and would like to change the mainline branch in Launchpad as well. I seem unable to do so, however (project: whube)
<chichak> hi everyone
<chichak> I already got an openid account from myopenid, so I do not want to create another one for launchpad use. How can I use that one?
<mwhudson> chichak: you can't, sadly
<chichak> why that?
<mwhudson> it's not been implemented yet
<mwhudson> it's a desired feature, but never made it to the top of the list
<chichak> I see ... I already wondered if that was a policy, since on the FAQ is advertised that you can sign on everywhere else...
<popey> is it possible to have a team/project which has "private by default" for new bugs?
<sinzui> popey: projects can be configured to have bugs private by default. It is a commercial feature
<popey> :(
<popey> ok
<maco> setting up a project for security bugs?
<popey> no, just a personal project
<lifeless> popey: its a commercial feature because projects that are operating behind closed doors aren't participating in the open source community
<sinzui> maco: that is exactly the kind of project where we need to ignore the commercial rules. We all want security bugs noted as security issues (and private) until the issue is ready to be public
<popey> its not technically an open source project
<popey> we have no code
<popey> we're just using the bug tracker as a ticket system because it works and has some nice features
<popey> (not my selection, but hey)
<lifeless> popey: you could file them all as security bugs
<lifeless> but it won't stop other folk filing public bugs there
<popey> I dont mind other people filing bugs there
<popey> I'll ignore those ;)
#launchpad 2011-04-13
<fagan> Hey, I caused an issue with lp because of a weird bzr whoami that got pushed and merged
<fagan> (I think)
<jcsackett> fagan: what issue? is there an example you can point me to?
<jcsackett> or just some more details?
<fagan> jcsackett: I had a # at the end of my bzr whoami
<fagan> now if you go to lp on a merge page it gives an oops
<fagan> I dont know if its all of them but its definitely on the one I merged to
<jcsackett> fagan: no worries, you're whoami change didn't cause the oops.
<fagan> Ah ok
<jcsackett> we're currently investigating that issue. you can follow along, if you like, on bug 759928
<fagan> Oh I broke tarmac
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 759928 in Launchpad itself "linked MP is inaccessible" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759928
<fagan> I thought that I blew up lp too
<fagan> :)
<fagan> its cool
<jcsackett> fagan: bzr whoami is used to identify a commiter. you may see a change in the "committed by <some-name>" data in the revision logs for your branch.
<fagan> jcsackett: yeah I know but it just strangely started oopsing when I broke tarmc so I thought I should at least ask and/or say sorry :)
<jcsackett> fagan: just a coincidence of timing. no worries. :-)
<nigelb> fagan: omg, you blew up LP! :P
<fagan> nigelb: wouldnt that be badass
<nigelb> fagan: it only would if you got all the builders down
 * nigelb touches wood 'just in case'
<fagan> nigelb: good to know ill mark it down that I have to do that to kill lp
 * fagan is an intern so breaking everything is a minor possability
 * jcsackett makes note to have fagan "watched."
<jcsackett> :-p
<nigelb> fagan: this reminds of something :p
<fagan> nigelb: what would that be? :)
<nigelb> sec, finding
<nigelb> fagan: http://quotes.burntelectrons.org/2804
<fagan> nigelb: yeah thats the idea
<nigelb> fagan: heh, glad to know :P
<fagan> but at least I am exposing awesome bugs
<nigelb> Yeah,I follow your blog posts, interesting to hear :)
<fagan> nigelb: oh cool its good to see that people are enjoying them ill have a nice one today anyway
<fagan> :)
<nigelb> :)
<fagan> tarmac is fixed now :)
<fagan> (ill write in my post how the guys fixed it)
<FloSoft> hi - i try to upload a new "orig" file for one of my packages to my ppa but it always gets rejected even i delete the package in the ppa
<fagan> nigelb: http://shanefagan.com/internship-day-15
<fagan> :D
<nigelb> fagan: hahah
<TheEvilPhoenix> FloSoft:  you never should upload a new orig file.
<FloSoft> TheEvilPhoenix: shouldnt it remove it if the corresponding package is deleted in the ppa?
<micahg> TheEvilPhoenix: FloSoft: to be more correct, you need an "upstream" version bump when uploading a new .orif file
<micahg> *orig
<fagan> later all
<FloSoft> micahg: okay, i'll try that - but: shouldnt it remove the orig-source from the ppa too, if no package references it??
<micahg> FloSoft: no, to prevent having to original files w/the same name and different contents
<FloSoft> okay
<ScottK> lifeless: Error ID: OOPS-1929F1046 is on the package accept page.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1929F1046
<lifeless> ScottK: thanks; triggering a log sync
<ScottK> Good luck.
<bigjools> that page is a nightmare
<ScottK> Same two packages worked on the second try.
<lifeless> SQL time: 7798 ms
<lifeless> potassium
<lifeless> 1/2 a second looking up the same archive 70 times
<lifeless> 0.3 looking up the distroseries arch tags the same 70 times
<lifeless> 0.8 of a second pulling back 6 SourcePackageFilePublishing entries
<lifeless> 1.4 seconds bring back *bug subscriptions* - wtf
<lifeless> make that 2.5 seconds
<lifeless> ScottK: lots of fat there, but spread all over in little bits
<ScottK> Fin
<lifeless> ScottK: it needs a big flattening
<ScottK> Fun
<lifeless> anyhow
<lifeless> you were on a slow appserver we're replacing
<lifeless> its litle that that was a dominating factor
<lifeless> s/litle/likely/
 * elmo twitches
<marktraceur> Hi there, #launchpad, want to help a fellow upload a package?
<saulus> HELP: I cant login any more and my pw reminder does not get towards me. I had a look in the spam section but there was nothing. I waited 12h. Whan can I do?
<saulus> Im registered in freenode with this nick. This nick is also on my info page in launchpad. Also I should get all mails that you send me to my launchpad account (hopefully). So there are ways to veryfy me.
<sinzui> saulus: https://help.launchpad.net/Feedback
<sinzui> saulus: I think you want to use https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/
<saulus> thy sinzui , Ill try that
<saulus> thanks
<Darxus> In a source build recipe, how do I specify an official ubuntu source package as the source of the packaging information (debian directory)?
<Darxus> I mean, what's the path?
<Darxus> Ah, looks like I want lp:ubuntu/spamassassin ?
<FloSoft> hi, any idea to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/152715
<Darxus> I can't edit https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes ?
<Darxus> "Conflict adding file debian.  Moved existing file to debian.moved."
<Darxus> "bzr: ERROR: Conflicts from merge"
<Darxus> In a source build recipe I told it to merge the debian directory from the normal ubuntu package on top of the source from spamassassin's svn trunk.  Trunk contains an (old, useless) debian directory.  Moving the old one out of the way was the right thing.  What do I do to get it to ignore this and build?
<Darxus> Build log was https://launchpadlibrarian.net/69302542/buildlog.txt.gz
<sinzui> Darxus: I think you want to branch the upstream. You can delete debian/ from that one.
<sinzui> Darxus: The alternative is to try nest instead of merge with a packaging branch with some hope that the nested branch overwrites the old debian dir
<Darxus> sinzui: I did use nest-part.  https://code.launchpad.net/~darxus/+recipe/spamassassin-daily
<Darxus> I don't want to branch it, because the whole rason I was trying to do this was automated daily builds.
<Darxus> Should I open a (feature request) bug against launchpad?
<lifeless> Darxus: please
<lifeless> Darxus: what you can do in the interim is:
<lifeless>  - branch it and delete debian
<lifeless>  - have a three-rule recipe
<Darxus> lifeless: Thanks.  Three rule recipe?
<lifeless> that is - start with trunk, merge your branch (which deletes /debian only), merge the packaging (which adds a good /debian)
<sinzui> Switching from bzr-builder to recipes was harder than I hoped for me. many things are easier with shell commands
<Darxus> lifeless: Ohh, I didn't realize merging a branch could delete a directory, thanks.
<lifeless> Darxus: definitely file a bug
<Darxus> I am.
<lifeless> Darxus: because it would be nice to do it more directly.
<lifeless> Darxus: but this should get you going
<Darxus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/760201
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 760201 in Launchpad itself "Daily build can't overwrite upstream "debian" directory" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> Darxus: see sinzui's comment on your bug
<lifeless> Darxus: he has given you a few steps
<Darxus> lifeless: Oh, thanks.
<doko> https://launchpad.net/builders
<doko> Not allowed here
<doko> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<doko> is this expected?
<doko> lifeless: ^^^
<lifeless> doko: iz bug
<lifeless> there is an embargoed build shown on the page right now
<lifeless> Unauthorized: (<lp.code.model.sourcepackagerecipebuild.SourcePackageRecipeBuild object at 0x1931a150>, 'title', 'launchpad.View')<br />
<doko> ahh, ok
<lifeless> I thought there was a bug but I can't see it - filing one
<lifeless> bug 760303
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 760303 in Launchpad itself "builders page inaccessible if a private build is building" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760303
<mwhudson> that's a but that keeps reappearing
<mwhudson> *bug
<lifeless> we haven't fixed it by filtering on load :)
<maxb> The same class of bug exists on the +code-imports list
<sinzui> 403 bugs should be tagged as such. I think several of them could be fixed together if we knew them all
<Darxus> So why does https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/spamassassin/natty contain patches against spamassassin v3.3.0 when the spamassassin package has contained patches against v3.3.1 since lucid?
<sinzui> Darxus: I think the package maintainers could answer that. Source package branches are copied/cloned for each release. So while the package might be updated by a human, I doubt he will update the branch unless something breaks
<Darxus> Ah, thanks.
<Darxus> That sucks :)
<maxb> Darxus: That sounds like an automated package import branch.
<maxb> Sometimes the importer has issues with some packages, leading to the branches being stale
<maxb> And indeed in this case: http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/spamassassin.html
<Darxus> Ahh, thanks.
<Darxus> I'm pretty sure that second tarball shouldn't be included.
<Darxus> I think the whole point was to keep rules separate so people would set up a cron job to update them regularly via sa-update.
<bryceh_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/68484762/Lspci.txt (and other attachments) are giving out 503 errors
#launchpad 2011-04-14
<Darxus> $ bzr push lp:~darxus/+junk/spamassassin-unpackaging
<Darxus> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: No route to host
<Darxus> Woo.
<mwhudson> Darxus: yeah, the sysadmins are investigating
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: networking issues under investigation | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This  channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<chadadavis> Are there issues with Launchpad at the moment? I'm trying to file a bug, I keep getting an Oops error from Launchpad.
<poolie> chadadavis: yes
<poolie> apparently some network hardware has failed; we're working on it
<chadadavis> poolie, Thanks, I'll write them down and file them in the morning ...
<lifeless> chadadavis: if you're attaching a file to the bug that will happen
<chadadavis> lifeless, thanks for the tip. It worked fine without the attachments. Just wanted the bug number. I'll attach them later.
<ripps> Is something wrong with bazaar.launchpad.net? I can't seem to connect. Ping shows this: From eth0.peumo.canonical.com (91.189.88.10) icmp_seq=8 Destination Host Unreachable
<lifeless> yes
<ScottK> ripps: Look at the start of /topic.
<lifeless> we have a switch which has gone awol and isn't recoverable remotely; engineers are going onsite as we speak
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This  channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lifeless> (*) builds will be slightly delayed as the final services are restored
<lifeless> and there may be a cluster of rejections
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: lists.launchpad.net down (fallout from hardware failure) - back soon | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This  channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Darxus> So did the switch just need power cycling or something?  Or did it get replaced?
<lifeless> AIUI we've moved the wires to a different switch module and the failed component is being investigated
<lifeless> Darxus: we have remote power cycling facilities etc, so I don't think it was that simple :)
<ScottK> lifeless: Looks like the network issue got soyuz and the keyserver on bad terms again.
<lifeless> spm: ^
<spm> ugh
<wgrant> ScottK: cocoplum again?
<ScottK> wgrant: Yes.
<ScottK>   Uploading plasma-mobile_0.0~svn20110101-0ubuntu2_source.changes: 1k/2k550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')"] : Permission denied.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<ScottK> Would you also please check if that actually got accepted?
<ScottK> Fun.  (Error ID: OOPS-1930H76) on https://launchpad.net/builders.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1930H76
<wgrant> Hmm.
 * wgrant pokes cocoplum.
<wgrant> Hello cocoplum... are you there?
<zachtib> is the ppa service having trouble? it's rejecting my gpg key, which it liked yesterday
<wgrant> zachtib: We had a networking hardware failure earlier... possibly still fallout from that. Investigating.
<zachtib> wgrant, huh... well, I just got a package accepted email for the lucid and natty packages... nothing on the maverick one, though
<spiv> Hmm, I'm having trouble sending crash reports.
<ScottK> The /builders page is working again.
<ScottK> wgrant: Once you have a spare moment from the current 'fun', I'd appreciate it if you would check and see if the kdebase and kdetoys builds on powerpc are really stuck (as it appears in the web U/I)?
<zachtib> oh, duh, the maverick package never uploaded
<zachtib> ok, it seems to be building, though dput still throws an error anyways
<wgrant> zachtib: Right, the error is mostly a warning.
<wgrant> ScottK: buildd-manager is still a little bit upset from the earlier networking fun, I think.
<wgrant> Something else seems to be wrong now, since I can't talk to cocoplum from some internal hosts :/
<ScottK> OK.
<MTecknology> a $40 bottle of tequila just broke on my floor........
<MTecknology> I grabbed it, then I was holding  on my way to put it in the fridge, and the whole bottle separated from the top (that I was holding)
<MTecknology> a tad bit pissed off
<MTecknology> grrrr
<poolie> apport bug filing seems really slow at the moment; this might just be still fallout
<poolie> iow it's stuck on "please wait wihle bug data is processed"
<wgrant> poolie: Just got an alert about that 5 minutes ago.
<wgrant> Looking.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: builds, merge proposals and mailing lists having trouble (fallout from hardware failure) - back soon | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ripps> dput has suddenly stopped working for me. It's giving gpg verification errors suddenly.   Uploading mplayer2-build_2.0+git20110413.0bec988-0ubuntu1~ripps1_source.changes: 2k/3k550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied.
<ScottK> ripps: Known breakage from the recent outage.  It probably was uploaded anyway.
<wgrant> ripps: We're still resolving widespread network fallout from the hardware failure earlier... it *may* still process okay.
<wgrant> But the buildds are still out, so it won't build for a while.
<poolie> wgrant: i filed bug 760393 for the problem i hit before with apport getting stuck, just so you know
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 760393 in Launchpad itself "apport bug stuck in "please wait while bug data is processed"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760393
<wgrant> poolie: It's not really a bug, but yeah.
<poolie> just an operational thing
<poolie> i'm happy if it's just rejected or whatever, i just thought i'd give it a handle
<wgrant> Sure.
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: apport-bug-filing, builds, merge proposals and mailing lists having trouble (fallout from hardware failure) - back soon | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<kl_> Hi is there something wrong with launchpad? I cannot report a bug. Stuck on gathering info
<geser> kl_: see /topic
<kl_> geser: Was not that fixed 6 hours ago?
<lifeless> we got mostly operational 6 hours ago
<lifeless> however the failed bit of kit was fairly large so we didn't have a spare idling around, a comprehensive shuffle has had to take place, and is still ongoing
<lifeless> we hope to be fully operational soon
<kl_> lifeless: ok
<mabac> It seems I can't access any merge requests. Is this a known issue?
<mabac> OOPS-1930W393
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1930W393
<ttx> yes it's known
<mabac> oh ok, thanks
<ttx> don't have any clear ETA on fix though
<ttx> (see channel topic)
<wgrant> mabac: We had a major networking hardware failure a few hours ago. Most services were restored quickly, but it was bad enough that the last few are going to take a while longer.
<mabac> ttx, thanks didn't notice that
<mabac> wgrant, that's tough. I fully understand that it takes a while to recover.
<ttx> wgrant: any idea what "a while longer" should be ? I have a release cooking...
<wgrant> ttx: I'm not sure :/
<ttx> wgrant: ok, thanks
<poolie> codehost is down again?
<wgrant> poolie: Looks alive to me.
<poolie> wgrant: you can ssh in?
<poolie> for me it seems to be hanging after 'offering dsa key'
<wgrant> Not hanging, but rejecting my key :/
<poolie> actually i also get a long pause, then rejection
<fagan> we are having problems too
<fagan> it happened last night about 11 last night UK time
<fagan> and its still down :/
<fagan> same as wgrant
<poolie> fagan: i guess this is also network hardware failure fallout
<fagan> poolie: is it going to last long we are at the windows sprint and we are blocked
<lifeless> fagan: folk are working as fast as they can, sorry but no ETA yet
<poolie> IS are working as fast as they can
<fagan> lifeless: sure its cool we can try work around it
<poolie> fagan: pulling from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/whatever may still wokr
<fagan> poolie: does it work with pushing
<poolie> sorry we're readonly until this is fixed
<poolie> this particular bit may be fixed quite soon
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> we are just going to ssh to a server until we can use lp again
<poolie> good idea
<philip_stoev> hi, branching from LP also seems to not work -- I am able to load pages such as http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/maria-5.3-pstoevbuildbottesting/ in my browser but I can not bzr branch or bzr checkout from them
<cdbs> Moreover, I can't view bug attachments
<cdbs> I get a 502 proxy error
<cdbs> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/69307138/Screenshot1.png for example
<cdbs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/760210 is the bug for the above example
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 760210 in unity "Random graphical glitches on the dash" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> see topic
<lifeless> we have a major outage in progress
<lifeless> engineers on site, recovering things
<cdbs> lifeless: LP Librarian isn't mentioned in that
<cdbs> lifeless: would be good if you posted it on identi.ca lpstatus?
<lifeless> I'm just updating that
<poolie> codehost is ok for me now
<poolie> fagan, philip_stoev^
<philip_stoev> poolie: thanks
<lifeless> codehosting back
<fagan> poolie, lifeless cool thanks
 * cdbs can finally get back to Unity work
<ttx> merge proposals still oopses though.
<dpm> hi launchpadders, I'm getting consistent OOPSes trying to moderate an LP mailing list. E.g. OOPS-1930W429
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1930W429
<dpm> could someone look at it?
<dpm> ok, no worries, I've just read the channel's topic :)
<fagan> dpm: yeah I already thought I blew up lp when I saw that
<dpm> :-)
<bullgard4> How long will be  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ blocked yet?
<wgrant> bullgard4: It should be working OK now.
<bullgard4> wgrant: Not with me. I obtain: "Please wait while bug data is being processed." since 06:24 MESZ = GMT+2.
<wgrant> bullgard4: Oh, that's not the URL you gave.
<wgrant> bullgard4: The backlog is processing.
<wgrant> They started processing about 15 minutes ago.
<wgrant> Not sure how long it will take.
<bullgard4> wgrant: The precise URL is very long (and thus error prone): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sourcebase/banshee/+filebug/1ed4e3ba-666c-11e0-83cc-002481e7f48a
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<bullgard4> wgrant: The precise URL is very long (and thus error prone): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+filebug/1ed4e3ba-666c-11e0-83cc-002481e7f48a
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<wgrant> bullgard4: Right. It'll take a while to process all the apport uploads from the last few hours.
<bullgard4> wgrant: Thank you for your information.
<ttx> looks like mergeproposals are back.
<wgrant> ttx: Yeah, they should be OK now. Just sorting out the few remaining issues...
<tim> hi, i have debianized a package and tried to upload it to my ppa. however it is rejected, because of a missing signature. how do i create it? http://pastebin.com/aT7yMB7s
<bigjools> lifeless: time to update the topic?
<lifeless> I think so
<bigjools> lifeless: is poppy still affected or is this guy's error real?
<lifeless> bigjools: thats the gpghandler tempdir thing
<lifeless> we just need to bounce it
<bigjools> awesome
<bigjools> lifeless: why do we have a tempdir reaper again? :/
<lifeless> bigjools: because otherwise we run out of space and diaf
<bigjools> tim: you should be ok, wait for an acceptance email.  If you don't get one in 5 minutes ask again
<lifeless> bigjools: can you liase with mthaddon on this one; I am about to head
<bigjools> lifeless: I guess
<SteveA> good morning
<lifeless> bigjools: bug 757248
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 757248 in Launchpad itself "poppy-sftp's signature checking relies on long-term survival of a directory in /tmp" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757248
<lifeless> SteveA: hola!
<SteveA> hi robert
<lifeless> SteveA: how goes amsterdam ?
<SteveA> it's great :-)
<SteveA> how's new zealand? I hope things are getting back to normal there
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> better off than japan
<bigjools> hey there SteveA
<SteveA> hi julian!
<lifeless> SteveA: I'm in rangiora, nearly no disruption
<lifeless> critical services and most normal services are fine
<bigjools> this is a coincidence!  I was just debugging some code that says: if steveIsFixingThis:
<lifeless> actual death toll was -very small- 0.25% of population
<lifeless> the property damage and infrastructure was huge
<SteveA> bigjools: thanks for fixing it! :-)
<bigjools> :)
<verwilst> Uploading php-mongo_1.1.4-0ppa1_source.changes: 1k/2k550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied. Note: This error might indicate a problem with your passive_ftp setting.      Please consult dput.cf(5) for details on this configuration option.
<verwilst> any ideas about this?
<verwilst> "Successfully signed dsc and changes files" while making my packages
<geser> verwilst: the LP FTP server checks now the signature during upload and sometimes the FTP server and the Ubuntu keyserver don't like each other and don't communicate (but your upload might got accepted despite the error)
<verwilst> i havent gotten a mail so i guess it didnt go through
<verwilst> geser, but it's a server error i guess?
<geser> yes
<verwilst> last week i uploaded another package
<verwilst> dput was all fine
<verwilst> but i never got an email and the package never got on my ppa
<verwilst> it just vanished as if i never uploaded it
<verwilst> tried 3 times, dput was successful every time
<geser> verwilst: does LP know about the key (that it belongs to your account) you used for signing?
<verwilst> geser, i've uploaded a lot of packages
<verwilst> so i guess so :)
<geser> ah, so this only started happening recently?
<verwilst> yeah
<nigelb> hi, what can I do request a pad.lv for blueprints?
<geser> then the new FTP server is to blaime
<verwilst> https://launchpad.net/~verwilst/+archive/ppa < as you can see i packaged stuff 5 days ago
<verwilst> from the exact same server
<verwilst> geser, do you have the power to fix this? :D
<bigjools> verwilst: there was a problem with the ftp server, it was bounced around 50 minutes ago to rectify that, do you get the same problem now?
<verwilst> Successfully uploaded packages.
<verwilst> :)
<geser> verwilst: no, I'm just a mere LP user
<verwilst>   Uploading php-gearman_0.7.0-0ppa1_source.changes: done. Successfully uploaded packages. < this is what i got last week as well for this other package
<verwilst> but it never appeared in ppa and never gotten a mail from it
<verwilst> maybe i will get one now
<bigjools> verwilst: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/227
<onox> is it possible to make the text below a bug report page in color red and large font?
<verwilst> bigjools, so how am i supposed to know what is wrong with my changes or control file? :P
<verwilst> an error mail for example would be handy :)
<verwilst> hm, maintainer is empty
<verwilst> might be that
<wgrant> That's probably it.
<wgrant> verwilst: The difficulty is that we can't parse the changes file to identify who to send the email to.
<verwilst> dh-make-pecl's fault! :)
<verwilst> wgrant, but i get a mail when it's rejected or accepted :)
<verwilst> just use that email address :d
<wgrant> verwilst: Yeah, but that's when the changes file is parsable :(
<verwilst> 	[PPA verwilst] [ubuntu/lucid] php-gearman 0.7.0-0ppa1 (Accepted)
<verwilst> hurray!
<verwilst> thanks for the help dudes ;)
<FloSoft> are the buildservers still offline?
<wgrant> FloSoft: They should be just about back to normal now, once the queue's processed.
<wgrant> FloSoft: Are you seeing any problems?
<FloSoft> hmm okay, then I'll have to wait: "Start in 12h" -.-
<wgrant> Which build?
<FloSoft> aah now it changed, now its "8min" - for 2 minutes it was 12h ^^
<FloSoft> wgrant: okay good, now all my builds will start in max 20min, thats okay *g*
<wgrant> FloSoft: Great!
<FloSoft> 12h would be a bit long *g*
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<verwilst> rah
<verwilst> php5-gearman_0.7.0-0ppa1_i386.deb: has 10 file(s) with a time stamp too far in the past (e.g. usr/share/doc/php5-gearman/examples/reverse_client.php [Thu Jan  1 09:13:08 1970]).
<verwilst> not again :(
<verwilst> so now i can no longer re-upload the source package because the contents have changed if i touch the source files :(
<Philip5> could i get the attention from any of the launchpad PPA admins to look at my question i just posted in "Questions for Launchpad itself" on launchpad.
<bigjools> Philip5: that's a faq
 * bigjools links
<Philip5> bigjools: oh? i don't thinks that's in any faq
<bigjools> see my answer
<Philip5> bigjools: hmm, but in my case i uploaded it wrong and made a delete of it before it finished all the builds and never got published
<bigjools> Philip5: doesn't matter, you cannot ever re-upload the same files/versions
<Philip5> but first i upploded 2.1.0-maverick~ppa1 which was built and fine and then uploaded 2.2.0-maverick~ppa1 that i deleted before it got published as it should have been 2.1.0-maverick~ppa2
<Philip5> now i'm stuck on 2.2.0-maverick~ppa1 you say?
<Philip5> as i broke out 2.2 to be it's own set of packages so 2.1 will never be called 2.2
<Philip5> i med the error by not changing "Source Package" in my controll file
<Philip5> med=made
<bigjools> yes you are stuck on 2.2.0
<Philip5> hmm, that's not good
<Philip5> and no way to delete that in my ppa history?
<bigjools> no
<bigjools> other people have done a ~really2.1.0~ppa1 style version
<Philip5> that might solve it
<Philip5> a little ugly though
<bigjools> unfortunately yes :(
<jcsackett> adeuring: r=me.
<adeuring> jcsackett: thanks!
<jcsackett> adeuring: glad you were in this channel too. :-P
<Philip5> is ~ a higher bump than a number?
<wgrant> '~' is less than everything. Even ''
<wgrant> You can use dpkg --compare-versions to check your versions.
<wgrant> eg. dpkg --compare-versions 1 lt 2 && echo "true"
<Philip5> thanks
<Philip5> well that was the ugliest thing i have ever done on my PPA
<Philip5> when you hit the low you can only do better :)
<Ampelbein> Philip5: you could add an epoch to the version to avoid the ~really... stuff.
<wgrant> You want to be *really* sure about that.
<tsimpson> you can never undo an epoch
<wgrant> For a small mistake like this it's almost definitely overkill.
<wgrant> Permanent overkill.
<Ampelbein> yes, that's true.
<maxb> Technically you *can* make PPAs go back to lower versions, but if you do, you screw things up for users who have your packages installed. So it's only an option if you know your installed userbase is zero
<Philip5> i didn't do an epoch just an ugly version naming
<Philip5> maxb: how?
<Philip5> no users have that packges as they never got published
<maxb> If you delete the old package in the web UI, you can upload a version that is lower
<maxb> But you can't upload a version which is the same as one used before, even if it is deleted
<Philip5> maxb: no then the upload get rejected
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> but that was what i did
<Philip5> abd got into this mess in the first place
<maxb> really~2.1.0-maverick~ppa2 ?!
<maxb> Yuck
<maxb> that's hideous, and just as permanent as an epoch
<Philip5> exactly, yuck
<tsimpson> it's not as permanent as an epoch
<maxb> You should delete it and upload a 2.1.0-maverick~ppa5
<maxb> You might need to wait for a publisher run to occur between deleting and uploading a replacement
<maxb> tsimpson: For all practical purposes it is, as no realistic upstream version will ever exceed it
<Philip5> maxb: thats what i did but i got error when it was going to be uploaded for publication but it all built fine
<maxb> If you delete all of the stuff with bizarre versions, wait at least 10 minutes, and upload a sane one, it should work
<Philip5> i think i'll do that bebore i do this ugly thing
<wgrant> (it may take up to an hour, but 10 minutes is likely)
<Philip5> then i wait an hour to be sure
<Philip5> maybe that was my misstake in the first place. that i uploaded the new one too fast after i delete the first one that was wrong
<wgrant> Philip5: It's a bit of an unintended feature that that works.
<wgrant> So timelines are not obvious nor guaranteed.
<Philip5> well i'll see... i'll go out for a bit and try a new upload when i get back
<Philip5> thanks so far...
<FloSoft> hmm those buildservers: i have here one build which will start in 6h - is that okay? (buildjob 2475857)
<TheEvilPhoenix> FloSoft:  yes, not all packages are built immediately
<FloSoft> TheEvilPhoenix: okay than only the lpia-architecture has a very laaarrge queue ?
<FloSoft> *then
<TheEvilPhoenix> FloSoft:  dont know, i'm not a builder manager, i just know that several times I had to wait for over 5 hours to get a package built (and that package was architecture-independent)
<micahg> FloSoft: lpia is only for karmic and hardy
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<ScottK> lifeless: More fun with your favorite package accept page.  (Error ID: OOPS-1930J1284) - It may be related to the fact that there's a previous upload still unaccepted.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1930J1284
<ScottK> (Error ID: OOPS-1930F1319) too
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1930F1319
<ScottK> Third try was the charm...
<Philip5> maxb & wgrant: btw, it worked with my rebuild after i deleted the wrong packages and waited. uploaded new bumped nice looking version :)  so thanks for the support guys
<maxb> :-)
<Philip5> maxb:  i'm so relieved that i didn't have to make that ugly version number for my packages. *sigh*
<ScottK> lifeless and wgrant: The builders page timed out again: (Error ID: OOPS-1930H1457)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1930H1457
<FloSoft> hi, i've deleted a ppa but it's not removed from the system? only grayed out - but i can't reactivate that name
<maxb> that is correct (unfortunately)
<FloSoft> hmm
<FloSoft> what does happen if the 2gb limit of the ppa is reached?
<maxb> What steps exist between a package being shown as published in the Launchpad UI, and it actually appearing on archive.ubuntu.com ?
<lifeless> maxb: there is an rsync job that takes the archive launchpad produces, and mirrors it to the static web servers; along the way it gets split into a.u.c, p.u.c, s.u.c
<maxb> Is it abnormal for that to have not happened yet 30 minutes after publication?
<lifeless> beta release stuff is happening
<lifeless> so it might be related
<lifeless> as for timelineness, I think 1 hour is the window
<lifeless> would like to make that smaller e.g. with lmirror but its not on the immediate agenda
#launchpad 2011-04-15
<MTecknology> isn't there something like a https://launchpad.net/+me/+editsshkeys?
<MTecknology> so you can give a logged in user a link and have them go right there
<spiv> MTecknology: yes
<spiv> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys
<spiv> (Some pages on help.launchpad.net use it for example)
<MTecknology> thanks :D
<wgrant> maxb: It normally takes about 40 minutes.
<wgrant> maxb: The publisher runs at :03, stuff is marked Published in the first couple of minutes, and the master mirror sync normally finished around :45.
<exarkun> is launchpad broken?
<exarkun> my girlfriend is trying to do launchpad-login and getting a pycurl error about an invalid TLS packet
<mwhudson> exarkun: seems to work for me
<jcgs> Hi :) what do i do if I've found a mistake in some documentation?
<lifeless> tell us ;)
<exarkun> mwhudson: I guess it was transient
<mwhudson> exarkun: or some router between you and lp was having a moment, i guess
<jcgs> lifeless: the mistake is here https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<lifeless> jcgs: a little more detail may help :)
<jcgs> lifeless: if you search for "step 11" then look at the line that says "Make a note of the pub id" the id should have the bit before the slash removed
<jcgs> lifeless: gpg doesn't like ids in the format given, only ones that just look like 12345678
<lifeless> fixed
<lifeless> ... slllllow wiki is slow
<lifeless> there we go
<jcgs> lifeless: thanks--impressively quick :)
<lifeless> thanks for pointing it out
<jcgs> lifeless: another thing, if you go down a little bit to the next step, the command appears to work better if entered as "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 12345678" rather than what's given, which will send they keys to keys.gnupg.net, because for some reason gpg treats everything after --send-keys as a key id :S
<lifeless> looking
<lifeless> changed
<jcgs> lifeless: cheers :)
<poolie> both register-merge and the project code homepage oare timing out
<poolie> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1931M64
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1931M64
<poolie> and https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1931K70
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1931K70
<poolie> but only once
<lifeless> poolie: disk io probably
<Apsf> Hello I'm trying to use the LaunchPad_Temp_GUI.exe to use the demo program on the board but it says Please, select the COM port that your LaunchPad is connected to. - it won't let me do anything
<Apsf> i don't understand what im supposed to do
<spm> Apsf: you're asking about a http://e2e.ti.com/support/microcontrollers/msp43016-bit_ultra-low_power_mcus/f/166/t/86652.aspx ? this channel is for queries regarding the launchpad.net website
<Apsf> haha oh
<Apsf> i just assumed this was the official channel
<spm> :-)
<Apsf> topic didnt seem too far off either
<Apsf> sorry about that
<spm> np
<tsimpson> "this channel is for launchpad, not launchpad" ;)
<lifeless> 'it is the official channel' :P
<poolie> i'd like to ask about Sydney parking meters (which also claim to be powered by Launchpad)
<poolie> don't you have a lot of mission creep?
<lifeless> they do?
<poolie> it just seems to be a commonly reused name
<philip_stoev> hi, I just got "bzr: ERROR: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.3/.bzr/repository/packs/d5e8e1da65e9025baf5293b8ab6dc7fd.pack is redirected to https://launchpad.net "
<philip_stoev> are there any service issues?
<StevenK> I've seen that once before
<StevenK> What we think happened is the branch was being repacked as you were checking it out, so that pack results in a 404.
<StevenK> It should work fine if you try it again.
<lifeless> there is a bug open on this
<lifeless> on both bzr and lp
<mrevell> How is Launchpad today?
<soren> I'm missing an e-mail here and there from a mailing list on Launchpad. Could I possibly pursuade someone to verify that it actually was sent before I attempt to get in contact with the gmail folks?
<lifeless> soren: is it in the list archives?
<lifeless> soren: and not sent during the switch failure we had 24 hours ago
 * soren checks the archives
<soren> I imagine so. Other people on the list got it.
<soren> ...and replied to it, which is how I know about it.
<lifeless> then it was sent
<soren> Hm.
<soren> Ok.
<lifeless> if it was between 24 and 36 hours ago
<lifeless> then it may have been bitten by the switch failure we were suffering
<lifeless> should have store-and-forwarded
<soren> Ok. I'll try and see if I can get the gmail folks to hunt it down.
<soren> Thanks.
<soren> lifeless: If the delivery failed for some reason... Where would the rejection message go?
<lifeless> hyperspace
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> it would come back in
<lifeless> but we have a high priority bug to sort out our reverse path
<lifeless> losa will know more
<mthaddon> well, gsa would - losas don't have too much visibility on that
<soren> :-/
<azm> Hi
<azm> is there some metapackage for building from source ?
<azm> like libtool, autoconf
<fagan> Who made the launchpad-reviews app?
 * fagan wants to hug them 
<fagan> (and maybe add some code to it for the next release)
<fagan> The funny thing about it is its in the repo and all but there isnt a lp project
<fagan> (that I could find)
<wgrant> It's not part of lptools?
<fagan> wgrant: it seems to be a seperate thingy
<fagan> it looks like some quickly thing made in no time
<fagan> but it could be improved a bit with a indicator or something
<fagan> or a nice notification
 * fagan is doing a lot of code reviews so it would be awesome to get it a little bit more usable 
<fagan> wgrant: so do you know who made it?
<fagan> its in the software center called launchpad reviews in the developer tools section
<fagan> wgrant: it is in lptools
<jml> fagan: I think dobey is largely responsible for lptools, but that lots of people made the various bits
<jml> fagan: poolie has often expressed interest in working on it.
<soren> It says "# Author: Rodney Dawes <rodney.dawes@canonical.com>
<soren> It's not working for me anymore, though.
<soren> TypeError: __init__() takes at least 4 arguments (3 given)
<soren> :(
<fagan> jml: well ill ask dobey about it then and take it off his hands
<fagan> (as a side project)
<jml> fagan: yay
<jml> I also really want LP to get some way of pushing notifications of events
<fagan> jml: it wont be hard to add in a notification...etc
<jml> but tbh have no idea how to make that happen.
<fagan> jml: a lense :)
<fagan> do a nice lp unity lense
<fagan> its what the cool kids are doing
<jml> oh no, what I mean is pushing events from the server so that client side apps don't have to poll.
<fagan> jml: ah now I get you. That would be interesting and a lot less strain
<jml> maybe one day I'll wake up and lifeless & wgrant will have done it while I slept.
<fagan> jml: very wishful thinking
<soren> If I have a build record (in a PPA) that refers to a source package that I've deleted... It'll just fail, right?
<exarkun> eight new irrelevant bug notification emails in my inbox this morning
<exarkun> I would like it a lot if https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/755025 were fixed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 755025 in Apport "apport generates bug reports against the twisted project instead of a more relevant project" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> exarkun: thats an Ubuntu bug; I would like it fixed too, but you need to talk to e.g. pitti in #ubuntu-devel about it
<facundobatista> Hi all!
<facundobatista> question: have bug #680128 that says "This bug report was marked for expiration 33 days ago."... how can I know when it will expire?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 680128 could not be found
<facundobatista> ah, is private... anyway
<smoser> what permissions are needed to un-subscribe someone ?
<smoser> i subscribed 'ubuntu-sponsors' to http://pad.lv/588725 [accidently] and need to remove them
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 588725 in linux-ec2 (Ubuntu Natty) "instance had no console output" [Medium,Confirmed]
<smoser> i dont see a way to do that.
<james_w> smoser, membership of that person
<james_w> unsubscribed
<smoser> thats what i figured. seems possibly like the person who did the subscribing should be able to unsubscribe also
<smoser> james_w, can you quickly do the same on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/655616
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 655616 in mountall (Ubuntu Lucid) "Press S or M does not work for more than one partition on error" [Medium,Triaged]
<smoser> (yes, i completely realize this is the wrong channel for that request)
<james_w> done
<kiko> bac, ping?
<bac> hi kiko
<kiko> how are you doing?
<bac> great
<kiko> good to hear
<bac> wonderful weather, friday afternoon...
<tedg> So I'm trying to use the LP API for modifying if a milestone is active.
<tedg> The docs imply there is an "is_active" property on the milestone object.
<tedg> Though I get an error when I try to use that.
<tedg> Is there some Python magic or something weird going on with this property?
<james_w> tedg, what error do you get?
<tedg> james_w, Property doesn't exist
<tedg> I tried to use it like "if milestone.is_active:
<tedg> "
<james_w> tedg, there's no magic I know of
<james_w> it may be broken if it was added to the API in the last week or something
<maxb> lp.projects['bzr'].active_milestones[0].is_active works fine here
<james_w> tedg, it's not "NoneType has no property is_active" you are getting is it?
<tedg> Let me set up another test, I unfortunately closed the terminal.
<maxb> It must be a local problem - I just used the API to deactivate https://staging.launchpad.net/bzr/+milestone/2.0.7
<tedg> It seems to be when I set it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594617/
<tedg> james_w, ^
<tedg> FYI, the branch is here lp:~ted/ubuntu-dev-tools/inactive-milestones/
<maxb> ahah
<maxb> reproduced
<tedg> maxb, What did you change?
<maxb> So, my tentative theory is that something is broken about milestones retrieved via product_series.milestone
<maxb> If I lp.load() the same milestone, it seems to work
<maxb> At which point this starts to go beyond my knowledge of wadllib & friends
<maxb> uh
<maxb> I mean product_release.milestone
<tedg> maxb, The fact that you know the name of the lib is more knowledge than I have ;-)
<tedg> maxb, So if I do "lp.load(product_release.milestone_link)" it should work?
<maxb> that does sound plausible
<maxb> Definitely worth trying
 * tedg tries
<maxb> Seems to work
<maxb> What a weird bug
<maxb> I should learn more about this stuff
<tedg> maxb, Cool, that works.
<kirkland> why does launchpad always seem to timeout when i try to convert a bug into a question?
#launchpad 2011-04-16
<poolie> kirkland: did you get an oops?
<poolie> are you using lpnet or edge?
<poolie> hi btw
<kirkland> poolie: howdy
<kirkland> poolie: lp.net
<kirkland> poolie: i did get an oops, i lost the page already
<kirkland> poolie: sorry
<poolie> np
<poolie> generally speaking filing a bug or pasting the oops here is good if it's hurting you
<poolie> otherwise, all the oopses are collected and eventually looked into
<kirkland> poolie: cool, thanks a lot
<kirkland> poolie: i'll do that next time
<poolie> np
<ajmitch> is there a way I can search across all LP bugs via the API?
<jcsackett> ajmitch: you can search across all bugtasks for a project by using searchTasks on the project in question.
<ajmitch> jcsackett: right, I'd seen that, but was wanting to search across all projects as the form on bugs.launchpad.net does
<jcsackett> ajmitch: ah. i don't off the top of my head know of any way to do that.
<ajmitch> ok
<Peng> a/6
<Peng> ergh, sorry
<ub3rst4r> hi, for some reason when i try to push to a new branch i get this: bzr: ERROR: At lp:lilregdefrag/1.0 you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again. Any Ideas?
<wgrant> ub3rst4r: It sounds like you terminated the first push.
<wgrant> ub3rst4r: Perhaps delete the branch and try again.
<ub3rst4r> what branch? mine or launchpads?
<wgrant> The one on Launchpad.
<ub3rst4r> ok will do thx
<ub3rst4r> now it says different rich-root support
<wgrant> Ahh.
<wgrant> So, it sounds like your local branch is in the 2a format (default in bzr 2.0 and later), while lp:lilregdefrag is still the old 0.92 format. You should upgrade lp:lilregdefrag to 2a (there should be a link on https://code.launchpad.net/~lrc-team/lilregdefrag/main)
<ub3rst4r> k i got it
<ub3rst4r> thanks :)
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> for some reason im not finding the report bug on launchpad
<eagles0513875> has it been moved or is it missing?
<tsimpson> eagles0513875: where are you looking?
<eagles0513875> home page
<tsimpson> well, you need a project to report a bug against
<eagles0513875> ahh ok
<eagles0513875> let me take a look here
<eagles0513875> ok tsimpson im looking here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<eagles0513875> when i click on report a bug
<eagles0513875> it takes me to the wiki O_0
<tsimpson> it's supposed to
<tsimpson> the ubuntu project wants you to use apport, so they default to redirecting you to instructions for that
<eagles0513875> ahh ok
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: does this apply to kubuntu as well
<tsimpson> kubuntu is part of ubuntu, same project
<tsimpson> there are instructions on the wiki page describing how to manually report a bug though
<daeavelwyn1> hi here
<daeavelwyn1> i'm using firefox to post bug report for ubuntu natty
<daeavelwyn1> and I just want to say I'm a bit fade up with a recurrent problem
<daeavelwyn1> Every time I try to post a bug report
<daeavelwyn1> I have the No REFERER Header
<daeavelwyn1> error
<daeavelwyn1> i've already set my browser to accept this
<daeavelwyn1> but it doesn't work
<daeavelwyn1> why the hell is there this f... refered header ?
<pat79> hi, how do request a renaming of a project?
<pat79> other question how do I request project deletion?
<wgrant> pat79: In both cases you should ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<pat79> wgrant: thanks!
<avar> Hi, I've just created a new project and can't find out from the UI how to upload a POT file so translators can start translating things.
<avar> I'm sure I'm an idiot and missing something obvious.
<avar> ah, there it is
<avar> I am an idiot.
 * avar created https://translations.launchpad.net/git-i18n
<avar> still pending review of the POT file upload
<sebrock> will someone help me package netatalk 2.2?
<TheEvilPhoenix> sebrock:  uh... why?
<TheEvilPhoenix> sebrock:  why not just build from source?
<TheEvilPhoenix> sebrock:  i say that because it comes with its own ./configure scripts :/
<maxb> sebrock: Asking for help to package a specific package is seldom fruitful. This is because to offer effective help, someone must first go and study the project named in detail. Effectively they must nearly go and package it themselves.
<maxb> Instead, you should aim to attempt to package the software yourself, and ask specific questions about any elements you are unsure of.
<maxb> this enables people to offer you help much more easily
<sebrock> ok guys, been afk for some time
<sebrock> I will check it out tomorrow
<sebrock> thanks
<thomi> Hi - I'm getting errors when LP tries to upload my recipe-built src package because the file already exists with the same version.
<thomi> I'm trying to tweak the package dependencies, nothing more. Is there a way around this?
<thomi> The help on lp (https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors) doesn't help much since I'm using a recipe rather than a manual build.
<maxb> thomi: Version numbers must change if packages change in any way.
<thomi> maxb: so I have to touch trunk in some way to force a new version?
<maxb> Not necessarily
<thomi> ..or I guess I could delete the old package from the PPA and then re-generate it? (no one's using it yet)
<maxb> You still can't reassign versions to different content, even if you delete the old ones
<maxb> The PPA still tracks history to that extent
<thomi> oh ok
<maxb> You do need to use a different version number - you don't need to touch trunk to achieve that
<maxb> If a recipe involves multiple branches, it may be appropriate to include the revno of each branch in the overall PPA version string
<thomi> ahhh, ok
<maxb> Or, you can tweak the recipe definition to change the version as required
<maxb> Or, as a bit of a blunt solution, you can use the {date} and {time} substitutions in the version definition
<thomi> so, is there a way in the recipe definition to include the version of the 'debian/' nested branch?
<thomi> seems to me like the trunk revno + debian revno should give a unique version number...
<maxb> indeed
<maxb> {revno:name-assigned-to-branch-in-recipe}
<thomi> ahhh, cool - thanks
<thomi> is it a bug that the recipe contents is wrapped at a very narrow width when viewing it, but not when editing it? e.g. here: https://code.launchpad.net/~sloecode/+recipe/sloecode-daily
<maxb> Hmm, that wrapping seems  a bit unnecessary
#launchpad 2011-04-17
<jhsu802701> I need to launch the project http://launchpad.net/swiftlinux .  Can someone please free that up for me?
<lifeless> its the weekend, please file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net.launchpad
<jhsu802701> How do I post a question at http://answers.launchpad.net?
<jhsu802701> OK, I've posted.  Thanks.
<trijntje> ping fta
<tim> hi. a bug report is tagged as a duplicate of another one, but that one cannot be found. is this a launchpad bug, or am i doing something wrong? the missing bug is #743315
<tim> it is referred to by #761345
<maxb> The problem is that Launchpad allows bugs to be marked as duplicates of private bugs, to which access is denied
<lifeless> and that apport does this deliberately
<tim> i see
<nigelb> g333
<hjd> Anyone know if there are any known issues when translating bug status from Debian to Launchpad? See last comment on bug 656476.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 656476 in tesseract (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] tesseract-ocr 3.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656476
#launchpad 2012-04-09
<Renegade15> good day; how do I make launchpadlib use the /devel/ version of the API, instead of 1.0?
<geser> specify it in you login() call
<Renegade15> would that be a named or a positional parameter?
<geser> named: login_with(..., version='devel')
<Renegade15> ah, thank you :)
<penguin42> can someone explain why bug 863504 keeps settings it's importance back to 'Unknown'?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 863504 in linux (Ubuntu) "Steelseries Xai mouse causing slow resume from suspend" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863504
<rick_h> penguin42: i think because it's syncing hte status from the upstream bug
<penguin42> rick_h: But that's an odd thing to do to the importance field isn't it? (It looks like the only bug in lp/ubuntu set like that)
<rick_h> penguin42: is this done/fixed released then?
<penguin42> rick_h: Don't think so
<rick_h> penguin42: ok, the changes 3/9 from nitrof22 and 4/5 simplehuman seemed to mark each as fixed released
<penguin42> rick_h: The Status of the 'ubuntu' component is fix released (which is probably bogus) but the status of the linux (ubuntu) component is 'new' - it's also 'assigned' to a debbug, which I'm not sure is the right thing anyway for a bug in linux(ubuntu)
<penguin42> rick_h: And if you manually change the Importance the bug follower flips it back to Unknown
<rick_h> penguin42: right
<penguin42> rick_h: It doesn't seem right for it to do that
<rick_h> penguin42: yea, I've not done much with upstream, but this seems wrong. The first bug task is on ubuntu without any package/etc. The assigned to the deb bug vs a 'also effects...' seems strange. looking through how it's supposed to work
<rick_h> penguin42: I think this is because the linux (ubuntu) task is linked to the debian bug report.
<penguin42> rick_h: So I suspect one fix is to remove that link, and to make a linux(debian) or similar link to the debian report; however is there a lp bug here ? I mean should it allow a linux(ubuntu) bug to have an assign to a debian bug? And even if it does I think there should never be a way for something to set the importance of an ubuntu bug to unknown?
<rick_h> penguin42: I've got a call in a sec and I'll make sure I'm not leading you astray, but I think you'd need to add that it effects another project, udev, link that to the deb bug. and it'd track separately.
<penguin42> rick_h: OK, I'm also about to disappear - but even then I still think there's a lp bug
<rick_h> penguin42: well I think it's doing what it's told. It's thold to watch this upstream and if the status there is unknow/new it'll keep updating it
<wgrant> penguin42, rick_h: Normally you'd have a linux (Debian) task with the link to the external bug.
<wgrant> But that bug has its linux (Ubuntu) task linked to the Debian bug, which doesn't make sense.
<penguin42> wgrant: Yeh, so I'm thinking there is either a bug in that it lets you link linux(Ubuntu) up to the debian one, and another one that it should never set an ubuntu package to unknown since there is no other way anywhere in lp of setting an ubuntu package to unknown
<rick_h> wgrant: and that debian bug is on udev package so it should be against that vs linux?
<dobey> also, there's no "Debian" option in the "Distribution" list when you try to change it
<wgrant> penguin42: The remote bug syncer is the only thing that's ever meant to use the Unknown status and importance
 * wgrant fixes the bug.
 * penguin42 pops out for a while
<wgrant> penguin42, rick_h: It is a bit more sensible now.
<rick_h> wgrant: ty much
<ahasenack> hi, I'm getting a huge javascript error when trying to make bug #977097 private
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 977097 in Landscape Server "timezone should be same as user country" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977097
<ahasenack> can someone help?
<ahasenack> a web-op marked it as private, but now I can't see it anymore
<ahasenack> and I'm in the landscape team
<rick_h> deryck: do you have perms to fix that? I can't see it. ^^
<wgrant> ahasenack: How did they make it private?
<ahasenack> wgrant: I don't know, I'm trying to reach them now but they don't answer, must be busy putting out some fire
<ahasenack> wgrant: can you see it? I get a 404 now
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> And I can see most Landscape private bugs.
<ahasenack> must be really private now
<deryck> rick_h, I doubt I can see it either.  let me look....
<deryck> rick_h, yeah, sorry, I can't either.  Think webops has to get involved.
<penguin42> wgrant: Thanks
<jono> hey all
<jono> quick question - I have a project that has a daemon codebase and a GUI codebase - should I use the same LP project and just have a series for the daemon and a series for the GUI, or should they be two separate LP projects?
<maxb> jono: You should make your decision based on: 1) Do they live in separate version-controlled directory trees, or a single one, and; 2) do they have a single version number covering both, or are they released separately
<jono> maxb, they are in different trees, but in lp:foo/daemon and lp:foo/gui
<jono> as for releases, we could conceivably release them seperately
<maxb> jono: Sounds to me like they are logically separate projects then
<dobey> if they are both required for the client to work, they probably shouldn't be. unless you are hoping for other people to write different UIs to do the exact same thing as your current GUI does
<kirkland> anyone around who can help me with a new private/commercial launchpad project?
<kirkland> jono: I've done quite a bit of that, and personally, I've found separate projects work best for me
<jono> thanks kirkland
<yofel> someone around that could abort all builds on https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/soprano please? They're stuck
<BarkingFish> Evening guys! I wonder if someone could help me. I'm logged into launchpad, trying to get to the bugs list, and receiving a constant time out, complete with an OOPS id
<BarkingFish> I wonder if someone could tell me what's happened, please?
<BarkingFish> (Error ID: OOPS-dd8a8db066683c21c1419bcf10b2cd79)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=dd8a8db066683c21c1419bcf10b2cd79
#launchpad 2012-04-10
<skulltip> can i set up a project in launchpad and close the source to only the developers in the group? or does that defeat the purpose
<dobey> you can pay for a commercial subscription to get private projects
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad might be of help to you
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<sw> czajkowski: available at the moment?
<czajkowski> sw: seen your request will get to it soon
<sw> czajkowski: +1
<astraljava> Hi gang, I'm trying to set up a new project, but as it's the first time really, I failed in creating the bzr branch. The LP page says to update the branch with "bzr push --use-existing lp:gcdmaster-gtk3", but when I do, I find this:
<astraljava> $ bzr push --use-existing lp:gcdmaster-gtk3 | pastebinit
<astraljava> bzr: ERROR: At lp:gcdmaster-gtk3 you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again.
<astraljava> What shall I do to make it work?
<`nic> Hi, does a 'Translation Suggestion' add to a users Karma?
<astraljava> Nevermind, resolved the issue by creating a new series.
<yolanda> hi, good afternoon
<yolanda> one question, how can i set timezone in my launchpad account?
<dobey> yolanda: https://launchpad.net/~/+editlocation
<yolanda> thx!
<Ravi> any hindi translator
<czajkowski> Ravi: is this with regard to Ubuntu ?
<Ravi> yes
<czajkowski> Ravi: https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators
<czajkowski> Ravi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations
<Ravi> ok
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<cprofitt> quick question -- if an Ubuntu Loco wants to have a launchpad (team or project) for maintaining their website code -- should it be a project or a team?
<rick_h> cprofitt: so I think you'd have a team that owns a project. The team are the people working on it, with access, etc. while the projedt is the website code itself
<cprofitt> that is what I thought... we have a team already...
<cprofitt> so will make a project.
<cprofitt> danke
<rick_h> cprofitt: np, good luck
<bobweaver> Hello there I have 2 accounts and want to delete one how to go about that ?
<bobweaver> account I want to delete is https://launchpad.net/~bobweaver-blackbuntu
<bobweaver> account I want to save
<bobweaver> https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills
<wgrant> bobweaver: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<thumper> ok, API time...
<thumper> how to search for all non-dupe bugs created since some date
<thumper> for a particular project
<bobweaver> wgrant  Thanks  :>)
<wgrant> thumper: Look for the searchTasks method
<thumper> wgrant: yep, found the docs
#launchpad 2012-04-11
<skulltip> can i set a generic webpage on launchpad, or is it the other way around - set up a webpage to point to the launchpad project?
<Ursinha> skulltip, you can add the documentation link in the project (iirc), that can point to whatever you want
<Ursinha> you can't create a generic webpage in launchpad
<skulltip> thanks
<Ursinha> np
<voltagex> hey, I'm having a lot of trouble logging into help.launchpad
<voltagex> nevermind, SSO finally worked
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<Ursinha> quick question: in searchTasks, the parameter omit_targeted is default False?
<Ursinha> (context: launchpad API thing.searchTasks())
<bac> Ursinha: the default for omit_targeted in production is False.  for a devel instance the default is True.
<Ursinha> I see, thanks bac!
<Ursinha> (that makes sense now)
<bac> glad it does to you!
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> bac, I'm trying to understand why bug 966558 isn't showing in my search
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 966558 in juju (Ubuntu Precise) "add explicit ingress rule on non-Local provider bootstrapping node for zookeeper" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966558
<Ursinha> bac, I'm doing a ubuntu.searchTasks(bug_supervisor=ubuntu-server, omit_targeted=False)
<Ursinha> and it still doesn't return
<Ursinha> not sure what I'm doing wrong
<bac> Ursinha: it looks like the juju source package has no bug supervisor set so that's why it isn't matching
<Ursinha> bac, hmmm so.. we've been "exploring" a bug for a while... bug is: if a team is subscribed to a package, bug_supervisor returns package's bugtasks
<Ursinha> well, It's been working like that, I think that the bug doesn't apply for targeted tasks? I'm confused
<bac> Ursinha: i'm not sure either.  TBH i haven't used 'searchTask' from the API very much.
<Ursinha> bac, right. That's pretty much 99% of my API use :)
<Ursinha> thanks for the light :)
<bac> np, hope it helped somewhat
<Ursinha> it did!
<SEJeff> Question... I had an atom/rss feed of the graphite project on launchpad
<SEJeff> which has magically became a "Announcements published via Launchpad" rss feed in liferea
<SEJeff> Was this accidentally broken or is rss feeds of commit logs in lp broken?
<SEJeff> s/is/are/
<dobey> SEJeff: did you subscribe to a project feed, or a branch feed?
<SEJeff> dobey, I believe it was for the main branch
<SEJeff> As thats all I actually cared about
<SEJeff> or the trunk branch actually
<dobey> actually, i don't see any rss feed for the branch
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~graphite-dev/graphite/main
<SEJeff> dobey, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~graphite-dev/graphite/main/changes
<SEJeff> View source and you see the feed
<SEJeff> liferea autodiscovered it from putting in that
<SEJeff> Recently (within the past few weeks) that cahnged to "Announcements published via Launchpad"
<dobey> clicking on it shows commits
<dobey> what feed is your liferea actually looking at?
<SEJeff> dobey, Right now, http://feeds.launchpad.net/announcements.atom
<dobey> sounds like possibly a client problem
<SEJeff> dobey, This very well might be a pebkac of some sort, I'm not really sure. I'll just manually set the feed location back to: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~graphite-dev/graphite/main/atom as I'm thinking liferea wen't rogue
<SEJeff> Thanks
<dobey> you might want http://feeds.launchpad.net/graphite/revisions.atom instead
<dobey> or maybe not ;)
<SEJeff> dobey, Thanks sir
<dobey> sure
<ahasenack> hi, quick api question,
<ahasenack> I have a list of bug_tasks
<ahasenack> bug_tasks = milestone.searchTasks(status="Fix Committed")
<ahasenack> obtained like that
<ahasenack> now I iterate over it
<ahasenack> and I want to change the milestone of the bug
<ahasenack> does this work?
<ahasenack> for bug_task in bug_tasks:
<ahasenack> bug_task.milestone = milestone_dest
<ahasenack> bug_task.lp_save()
<ahasenack> ?
<ahasenack> where milestone_dest is obtained via project.getMilestone(name=milestone_name)
<ahasenack> I guess it does, just tried with one bug
#launchpad 2012-04-12
<bobweaver> Hello there I was just wondering if there is anything on the table for linking people togeather using there profiles ?
<bobweaver> I could see that helping like when you assign something if you could pick though friends
<lifeless> we've no immediate plans to do a social network
<lifeless> we do prioritise folk in a project that have previously been assigned
<lifeless> so the search will list them first
<bobweaver> like a blueprint or a whatever instead of having to look the person up in google then go to there page and then copy url then go back to assign [page and paste url and then sometimes still dont work
<lifeless> huh? we provide a search widget
<sagaci> lp+
<bobweaver> here is a picture of what I am talking about http://postimage.org/image/nw5m2w613/
<lifeless> type in the person's name, hit enter
<bobweaver> I have tried that like 90 times and it dont work
<bobweaver> any ho thanks a million for what you all have allready done I just started using lp for real like a week ago and I can now not picture a day with out it once I learn how to build recipes and all that.... I just can not belive how nice it is
<bobweaver> thanks again
<lifeless> what name did you enter ?
<lifeless> what result did you expect?
<bobweaver> well for that I entered in forestpiskie
<bobweaver> but if I put in the url I do get it back sometimes
<bobweaver> most the time
<bobweaver> 90 % of the time but do you see how there is me in blue. when you are on a team you can pick members of that team they are also in blue that is where my idea of the freinds thing falls
<bobweaver> make it easy so to say not that it is hard
<lifeless> I get forestpiskie back when I search for him
<gema> I am trying to report a bug since yesterday, and launchpad keeps coming with this error: (Error ID: OOPS-16818cdef737a0118c3ae59e9d8e1dab)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=16818cdef737a0118c3ae59e9d8e1dab
<gema> anything I can do to fix it?
<lifeless> gema: yes, use a sensible description
<lifeless> gema: you're putting in one that is crazy long
<gema> lifeless: no, I am not
<lifeless> 'IntegrityError: new row for relation "bug" violates check constraint "sane_description"
<lifeless> '
<gema> lifeless: my description is: update-manager -d hung during upgrade (libc6, Oneiric to Precise)
<gema> I think the constraint is wrong
<lifeless> that sounds like your summary
<lifeless>  aka title
<gema> ahh, hold on
<lifeless> the description is the multiline one
<gema> the further information?
<lifeless> on the bug filing form? yes.
<gema> lifeless: this is my description: http://paste.ubuntu.com/926074/
<gema> I have writen longer ones in the pase
<gema> past
<gema> in any case, it doesn't really matter what I say there, I have tried two different ones with the same result
<gema> shall I leave it blank?
<lifeless> try that, or just a space
<gema> ok
<lifeless> I wonder if apport is generating a long description
<lifeless> wgrant: ^ second opinion?
<gema> now there is one error, I haven't provided details about the issue x)
<gema> lifeless: it is definitely not my desc, I just added three words and the other error comes up afterwards
<wgrant> lifeless: Apport must be, yes
<lifeless> gema: are you running precise?
<lifeless> gema: what program crashed ?
<lifeless> gema: we believe that apport is generating data Launchpad cannot accept
<gema> lifeless: have you read my description?
<gema> lifeless: this bug happened when trying to upgrade oneiric to precise
<gema> so I am not running precise just yet
<gema> lifeless: I reported the bug manually, so no worries
<benjick> Hi. I found a package I want to use on Launchpad (I run ubuntu, I want php - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5). How do I add this to my sources?
<bobweaver> benjick,  that is the main repo ? looks like it to me
<bobweaver> benjick,  seems like this dude has php inline if you are not on 12.04 https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/ppa
<benjick> bobweaver: Oh, sorry. THank you :) It was what I was looking for
<bobweaver>  <?php echo "np have fun "?>
<benjick> Missing ; :(
<bobweaver> Oo
<d1b> wgrant: re https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/911637 where abouts it is turned on?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 911637 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad lacks clickjacking protection" [Critical,Fix released]
<d1b> ah nnm see it now
<d1b> awesome :-)
<wgrant> d1b: For everything.
<wgrant> d1b: Will hopefully entirely deny it for most pages eventually, but that requires a bit more work
<d1b> wgrant: yeah it didn't show up in my firefox thingy whe i looked
<d1b> when*
<d1b> i checked again in chrome and it was all cool
<yolanda> hi, i need some help. I try to file a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug. But this url redirects me to help
<yolanda> what can be causing that?
<jrib> yolanda: read the help :)
<yolanda> i need to file a bug to create a new package
<jrib> yolanda: (they want you to use ubuntu-bug to file bugs and tell you how to use launchpad if you really don't want to use the ubuntu-bug program)
<jrib> yolanda: if you read the page you are redirected to, you will know what to do
<yolanda> mm, i see the no-redirect param
<yolanda> in the section asking for new software
<jrib> yolanda: and that same paragraph points you to directions on requesting a new package.
<yolanda> thanks, now i see the url
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> is launchpad lagging to send "forgotten password" email? I tried for the unity-merger account and I don't get anything back
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> let me see didrocks
<didrocks> thanks czajkowski ;)
<czajkowski> all sorted :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<skulltip> how do i change focus of a trunk to the main branch?
<skulltip> i want to delete a 'series'
<dobey> skulltip: set the "development focus" branch of the project to whatever branch you want to be the "main" branch
<dobey> skulltip: lp:project always pulls the development focus branch
<ahasenack> hi, can somebody please nominate this bug for lucid, natty and oneiric? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/landscape-client/+bug/978884
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 978884 in landscape-client (Ubuntu) "SRU: release 12.04.3 for lucid, natty and oneiric" [Undecided,Fix released]
<micahg> ahasenack: wrong channel to ask :), you want #ubuntu-devel for bug tasks
<micahg> well, for Ubuntu bug tasks :)
#launchpad 2012-04-13
<maxb> Is there a place to view which Ubuntu series still accept PPA uploads?
<jelmer> is it still impossible to rename teams with PPAs that have been deleted, but were published in the past?
<czajkowski> jelmer: this is where I'd refer to sinuzi but he's not about and I'm sure wgrant has got to be asleep by now
<jelmer> I hope wgrant is asleep :)
<jamestunnicliffe> Hi, I am trying to get a launchpad chroot set up running using the instructions from https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/Schroot and https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting
<jamestunnicliffe> I have run into a dep problem: https://pastebin.linaro.org/477/
<jamestunnicliffe> My googling has failed me. Any thoughts?..
<jamestunnicliffe> ah, a natty base seems to at least not fail the dep check..
<gema> hi, trying to write a little app to help tracking defects, and found that the link https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/bugs/934614/activity says it has 13 entries, but the entries array is empty
<gema> is this a known bug or am I misreading or shall I report it?
<ttx> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> ttx: pong
<ttx> About https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/980749 which you just re-marked as duplicate
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 419733 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #980749 new Downloads portlet should show latest stable release as well as latest" [Low,Triaged]
<ttx> it's a different bug, I can show you if you have 2 min
<czajkowski> ttx: yup Iv'e already spoken to sinzui who triaged it first and remarked it a duplicate.
<czajkowski> *I've
<sinzui> ttx, look at the dupes on that dupe bug. They are all about users arguing about what the portlet should show
<ttx> czajkowski: please see https://launchpad.net/quantum
<sinzui> There is no right answer at this time
<ttx> sinzui: the portlet shows 2011.3, which is an old "supported" version.
<ttx> there is a newer "current stable release" version
<sinzui> Yes, that is what that cluster of bugs is about
<ttx> it's not about displaying new vs. stable
<sinzui> The portlet is supposed to do that.
<sinzui> 50% of users do not want that to happen
<ttx> you mean when you have an old "supported" and a newer "current stable", "latest" means "old supported" to them ?
<ttx> I'm not speaking of "under development" vs. "current stable", where I understand there can be a conflict in what people expect
<ttx> I'm talking about a product which has several releases, one recent "current stable" and multiple old "supported"
<ttx> and Launchpad showing one of the old "supported" rather than the newest.
<ttx> Basically I'm forced to mark the old supported "obsolete" so that LP would show the "current stable" instead.
<ttx> sinzui: I just don't see how anyone could prefer latest = old supported rather than latest = new supported
<sinzui> ttx, User are a developer like me. We know only packagers should care about our tarballs
<ttx> err.. and the packager prefers to see old supported rather than new supported ?
<sinzui> 50% of projects are run by user or novice developers who think that the end user is both watching for latest updates and want to install software via tarball
<sinzui> I really think the feature is broken because it is not clear who needs a tarball. When we change the behaviour of downloads, 50% of the user get irate
<sinzui> ttx, The real fix will happen when we design different features for user and developers
 * sinzui only installs packages via archive
<ttx> sinzui: I understand the conflict between users wanting latest=newest and those wanting latest=most recent supported
<ttx> sinzui: there is no good solution for /that/
<ttx> sinzui: but I don't understand why wanyone would want latest=older supported
<sinzui> If you ever allow maintainers to associate PPAs with projects, the user tension might disappear
<ttx> when there are multiple versions supported, Lp should show the most recent, not the old one
<sinzui> ttx, Many users do not know how to backport a tarball to work with their out-of-date system
<sinzui> even LTS's cannot run the latest releases from most projects
<ttx> sinzui: again, I'm not asking the portelt to show the latest version. I want it to show the latest stable, rather than a random old stable
<sinzui> i understand what  you are asking. you bug is not new
 * ttx gives up :)
<sinzui> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/432133
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 419733 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #432133 new Downloads portlet should show latest stable release as well as latest" [Low,Triaged]
<ttx> soren: ^ that's your bug, if you want to have a try at it
<sinzui> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/485894
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 419733 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #485894 new Downloads portlet should show latest stable release as well as latest" [Low,Triaged]
<sinzui> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/805702
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 419733 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #805702 new Downloads portlet should show latest stable release as well as latest" [Low,Triaged]
<czajkowski> new feature http://blog.launchpad.net/coming-features/an-introduction-to-our-new-sharing-feature
<dobey> i really wish configuring a project to not use answers on launchpad, actually meant that people couldn't ask questions on launchpad.
<tgm4883> Can someone delete the spam on https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/609402
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 609402 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "mythtv-backend upstart config should wait for mysql" [Undecided,Fix released]
<sinzui> tgm4883, done
<tgm4883> sinzui, thanks
<oubiwann> hey folks, I seem to remember being able to change/edit the owner of a project… I can't locate that ability in the UI anymore
<oubiwann> anyone know how do to it?
<sinzui> oubiwann, you can change the owner directly from the project's front page (see the yellow edit icon)
<sinzui> oubiwann, unless you are using IE, which Lp decided to say F*ck you to for ridiculous reasons (wee will fix the bug this month)
<oubiwann> sinzui: which yellow icon? (I *think* I've tried them all...)
<oubiwann> nah, I'm usina Aurora
<sinzui> The only next to the maintainer's name on the page.
<oubiwann> okay, so that's the maintainer — but what about the owner?
<sinzui> maintainer is the owner
<sinzui> We use maintainer in Lp because most projects are not owned by anyone.
<oubiwann> sinzui: then who shows up in the "Registered by:" field?
<oubiwann> sinzui: 'cause those two are different here: https://launchpad.net/txaws
<soren> You can't change Registered by, can you?
<soren> I always thought that was sort of a historical note.
<sinzui> The user that registered a project is just that, the user that registered the project. The user does not necessarily maintain the project. I have registered more than 100, but I either gave the project to ~registry or some other team
<sinzui> oubiwann, which project are you having trouble with?
<sinzui> sorry. I see it now
<oubiwann> sinzui: I originally registered that project
<oubiwann> and then made some team change somewhere
<oubiwann> but that team has since been deprecated
<oubiwann> and now I can't find where to made that change back to something that's not deprecated (like myself, for instance ;-) )
<sinzui> oubiwann, You do not see the yellow edit icon next to Maintainer "txAWS Administration"
<oubiwann> sinzui: I do… but the maintainer is a different team
<oubiwann> the "registered" by is a deprecated team
<oubiwann> they're not the same
<oubiwann> and I changed it once before… :-(
<sinzui> "registered" is not a role, it never was. It is a historic record
<oubiwann> sinzui: but I registered that team
<oubiwann> er
<oubiwann> project, I mean
<oubiwann> you used to be able to change that stuff
<oubiwann> I've done it on more than one project, in fact
<oubiwann> starting in 2005
<oubiwann> it may have not been editable directly, but *something* certainly referred to it
<oubiwann> and when I changed *that* thing, the "registered by" field changed
<sinzui> oubiwann, I think Lp does not support your browser if you do not see the yellow edit icon next to the maintainer field. I see you are the owner of that team, so you do have permission to change the maintainer and the driver
<oubiwann> I thought it was the project owner that it was tied to...
<oubiwann> sinzui: hehe, I think I've field to explain well
<oubiwann> sinzui: in the following link: https://launchpad.net/txaws
<oubiwann> the maintainer team is txAWS Administration
<oubiwann> I can edit that field
<oubiwann> I have no problem with that field
<sinzui> oubiwann, can you see this url that is the old location of the edit link: https://launchpad.net/txaws/+edit-people
<oubiwann> what I can't edit is the ownership (which I'm assuming is where "registered by" comes from)
<oubiwann> sinzui: hrm, yeah — that's just got driver and maintainer… no owner
<sinzui> oubiwann, stop reading "registered" it is text, a historical fact. the registrant NEVER had any power
<oubiwann> sinzui: that's fine
<oubiwann> what about owner
<oubiwann> sinzui: from this page: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registering
<oubiwann> "By default, whoever registered the project is its owner. However, you can change this to any other person or team in Launchpad by following the edit links from the project Overview page."
<sinzui> The Lp database maps a project owner to the term "maintainer" which is the all-powerful role for the project.
<oubiwann> okay, but that's not the way it always was
<oubiwann> and the help page specifically mentions this
<oubiwann> there used to be an edit capability for a project owner
<oubiwann> is there a hidden page I can get to for this, one that's no longer linked?
<sinzui> fixed: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registering
<sinzui> ^ ift now says maintainer
<oubiwann> sinzui: hehe
<oubiwann> right
<oubiwann> that change the help file, it doesn't got back in time and change the fact that once, we *could* change the owners of projects
<oubiwann> is lifeless around? or Curtis (I forget his nick)
<oubiwann> they might know
<oubiwann> barry used to be on the LP team, maybe he knows...
<sinzui> oubiwann, you can only do that over the API. Launchpad has not shown the term "owner" on a project since 2005, which predated you arrival and departure with Canonical
<sinzui> I am Curtis
<oubiwann> sinzui: hehe
<sinzui> oubiwann, team have owners, you might be thinking of that since Lp often makes it difficult to know when you are looking at a team or a project
<oubiwann> hrm
<oubiwann> I started using lp at the end of 2005, but the projects I'm thinking of were once I created since then
<oubiwann> so, something's definitely wrong with my memory
<sinzui> oubiwann, As you saw from the help page, engineers use the model terms like "owner" which is not shown in the UI, which causes great confusion. This is our fault
<oubiwann> sinzui: so the only way to be the owner is to actually be the user or create the team for that project during registration? and it can't ever change after that? (baring manipulation of the db)
<sinzui> During registration you have a choice of being the maintainer, or giving the project to the registry administrators team. The maintainer can always make someone less the maintain using the yellow icon next to their name in the maintainer field on the projects front page. If Lp/javascript is broken, the maintainer can URL hack to change the maintainer or driver roles: https://launchpad.net/txaws/+edit-people
<oubiwann> sinzui: okay, so here's one of the projects I was talking about: https://launchpad.net/txsimpledb/
<oubiwann> it was registered on 2008-06-30, supposedly by txSimpleDB Team
<sinzui> no
<oubiwann> but that team wasn't created until 2008-07-01
<sinzui> someone hacked the database using SQL. teams cannot log in to register a project, only users can login
<sinzui> or...someone force a user to merge with a team, which made the db very sick
<sinzui> as you are the owner of the team, I think you should see the yellow edit icon next to  "txSimpleDB Team" under maintainer
<oubiwann> yup
<sinzui> The person picker will let you choose any user or a exclusive team (one with restricted or moderated membership)
<oubiwann> sinzui: right, but I was asking about the date discrepancy… that the project owner (the team) was created a day after the project itself… if I remember correctly, I was the original owner, and I didn't create the team at the time of registration
<oubiwann> but who knows...
<oubiwann> we've established that my memory is definitely not in accord with reality :-/
<sinzui> oubiwann, your example establishes that some tampered with the database...we only have our memories now. This is also true for a few hundred projects that claim to have been registered by the registry team, but were actually done by a db import
<oubiwann> interesting
<oubiwann> okay
<oubiwann> well, thanks for taking the time to chat about it
<oubiwann> sorry for being such a pita
 * oubiwann heads off for dinner
<Darxus> I did "dput -u ppa:darxus/wayland-gtk *.changes" about 8 minutes ago, it said it was successful, should I see anything in https://launchpad.net/~darxus/+archive/wayland-gtk/+packages by now?
#launchpad 2012-04-14
<Darxus> [PPA darxus-wayland-gtk] [ubuntu/precise] gtk+3.0 3.4.0-0ubuntu5wayland1 (Accepted)
<Darxus> Woo, thanks.
<bobweaver> Hello there I am starting to learn about making .debs is there any gui programs out there ? there are a little bit more easier then using dh_make ?  Like a bazzar explorer for bzr ?
<Darxus> "libxkbcommon-dev: missing" - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/101783882/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.gtk%2B3.0_3.4.0-0ubuntu5wayland3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Darxus> Did my build really fail because the builder couldn't find the libxkbcommon-dev common package?  (gtk unfortunately dies with an error about glib.h when it doesn't have libxkbcommon).
<wgrant> Darxus: That's just saying that it wasn't installed when build-dep resolution started. You'll see that it immediately installs it.
<wgrant> "../../gdk/gdkconfig.h:13:18: fatal error: glib.h: No such file or directory" is the real error
<wgrant> You probably want to build-depend on libglib2.0-dev
<Darxus> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 8.1.3),
<Darxus>                libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.31.20),
<Darxus> Already in there.
<Darxus> And gtk really does give an error about glib.h missing when the problem is that it can't find libxkbcommon.
<Darxus> But I do see it installing xkbcommon:  Setting up libxkbcommon-dev (0.1.0~1-0ubuntu1) ...
<Darxus> "Package wayland-client was not found in the pkg-config search path."
<Darxus> I bet that's it.
<thechef> Do you plan addingtfd
<thechef> Sorry..
<thechef> Do you plan
<thechef> Do you plan adding a crowdfund feature enabling users to crowdfund features and bug removals?
<addict> bregma
<addict> bregma are you there
<addict> i need hellp with
<ajaya> Fetching revisions:Inserting stream
<ajaya> why bzr is too slow???
<ajaya> it has been running since 6 hours...
<ajaya> anyone please help!!
<ajaya> bzr branch lp:drizzle trunk
<ajaya> The command I gave
<shnatsel> my recipe with branch merges fails with strange BZR error and a traceback. What am I doing wrong? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/101876991/buildlog.txt.gz
<shnatsel> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.KeyError: 'Source'
<bobweaver> Hello there I think I made a bobo when I built my last debian package I think that it Had my .bzr file inside of it is this a security risk ?
<bobweaver> well I know that it was in one of the packages I uploaded
#launchpad 2012-04-15
<gkcn> hello
<gkcn> I'm using launchpadlib to search for some bugs and getting their attachments but I have problems
<gkcn> I couldn't find how to get the filename of the bug_attachment instances
<gkcn> attachment.data.open() is ok for getting the content but, I can't get filename and mimetype
<tsimpson> gkcn: most of the time attachment.title will give you the name. as for the type, LP only detects patches and "anything that wasn't detected as a patch"
<tsimpson> it's up to you to decide what to do with it
<gkcn> tsimpson, ok I found it handle = attachment.data.open() ; handle.filenam
<gkcn> tsimpson, and handle.content_type is the mimetype
<tsimpson> gkcn: sure, but you have to open the attachment to get that (it's pretty much what you get from the HTTP headers)
<gkcn> yes
<gkcn> tsimpson, now my problem is about searching. In bugzilla it's possible to search bugs having attachments with application/pdf mime
<gkcn> tsimpson, but in launchpadlib I couldn't find a way of searching bugs having some specific type of mimetypes
<tsimpson> well LP only actually tries to detect if the attachment is some kind of patch or not, so that information isn't available from the API interface
<gkcn> hmmm
<skulltip> hi, how do i give someone upload rights to a project
<skulltip> do i have to create a team first
<skulltip> i seem to be an owner, shouldn't i be an administrator?
<sagaci> skulltip: you could create a team and assign that as the maintainer of project, have moderated/restricted permissions on the project and then invite the uploaders to the parent team
<sagaci> skulltip: https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/CreatingAndRunning#What_team_membership_means
<skulltip> thanks
<skulltip> have to go to team membership to add? don't see any links on project page
<skulltip> except my account
<sagaci> around the middle of the screen there should be a green Add member link
<sagaci> on your team homepage
<skulltip> ok how do i associate my team with a project
<sagaci> go to your project page and set the maintainer as the team you just created
<skulltip> ty
#launchpad 2013-04-08
<Aaron> hello i have a question.... since my cloacks was "Timido" and now it's aaron. but i cannot use the email address for my user example aaron@ubuntu.com any hints. or tips?
<wgrant> Aaron: Your @ubuntu.com email address is based on your Launchpad username, not your freenode cloak.
<wgrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<Aaron> wgrant, what i want it to change it.... is it possible?
<Aaron> i know that.... ;(
<Aaron> thank you....
<frankb_> hi all
<frankb_> why is it not possible actually to upload a file which size is 175M. The maximum is set to 200M.
<frankb_> The request is falling in timeout.
<wgrant> frankb_: Can you try from an Internet connection with more upstream bandwidth?
<frankb_> I was at home when i tried to upload my file and I can't do it from work
<zyga> hi
<zyga> is it possible to upload binary-only third party executables to launchpad (as a source package) ppa
<zyga> the executable litsel is accompanied by this document: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5689307/
<zyga> it's not explicitly covered by https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
<zyga> I wonder if there is any similary to packages that are a part of restricted repository
<zyga> binary drivers, ec
<zyga> etc
<dobey> zyga: i think it probably fails the restricted/main test, becasue it requires you to contact the author if you want to distribute via "cd/dvd or other bundles"
<zyga> dobey: oh, good point
<wgrant> The restriction against being sold is also problematic
<zyga> dobey: thank you very much
<dobey> and that
<zyga> thanks, I think that settles it
<wgrant> You certainly can't upload it under the PPA Terms of Use
<zyga> right
<dobey> you can, i guess, perhaps do what the flash package does (download it from orig source on install, rather than redistribute)
<zyga> yes, we've considered that already
<zyga> sadly it's not possible in the specific use case (it would not be of value for us then)
<dobey> why is that?
<zyga> dobey: being a part of a deb-based offline bundle that one can install and perform some testing
<zyga> so the case gets interesting
<zyga> apparently we're in touch with the author and got his consent to package it in a deb file
<zyga> I wonder what kind of legal document / license would we need to obtain, in written form, to put this in a PPA
<zyga> would the very same license, sans the bundle/sale clause work?
<dobey> you'd need the restriction on sale, and/or cd/dvd bundling removed i'd guess
<zyga> ok, that's a start then
<zyga> thanks
<wgrant> zyga: It needs to comply with http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<wgrant> Or just open source the thing ;)
<zyga> heh
<zyga> I'd wish he did
<zyga> wgrant: thanks, that will be our guideline
<dobey> open source would be good. because then at least you could also build it on 32 bit
<RabidCicada> Hey there fella's.  Is there a way to edit your bug submissions?...I've only found I can add more (error containing comments) rather than correcting the old one.  Am I missing something?
<RabidCicada> my searching on launchpad help and FAQ's are not turning up any answers either
<czajkowski> you cna edit the summary
<czajkowski> RabidCicada: what bug in particular
<RabidCicada> #1166211 tools/xen/install_os_domU.sh Fail with enable_service() call. <https://bugs.launchpad.net/devstack/+bug/1166211>
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1166211 in devstack "tools/xen/install_os_domU.sh Fail with enable_service() call." [Undecided,New]
<RabidCicada> I ended up adding more comments
<RabidCicada> but it would be cleaner for me to just edit the original
<RabidCicada> and keep it concise
<czajkowski> RabidCicada: can you not just click the pencil icon around the bug description
<czajkowski> that changes that
<czajkowski> the same appears for the bug title
<RabidCicada> ok...I can edit hte bug description but not the comments?
<czajkowski> no not a comment
<RabidCicada> I can edit the attachment to the comments...just not the comment body itself
<RabidCicada> ahhh...ok....Same for attachments?...As in people are going to have to look at every comment to get the attachments I want with the main bug description?
<RabidCicada> or do attachments appear in a unified location from different view?
<czajkowski> thye view them from there
<RabidCicada> to make sure I understand "they must scan all comments that happen to have attachments to get the attachment"
<RabidCicada> so...make sure I put everything I want in the main description/comment...and don't forget stuff too many times
<czajkowski> RabidCicada: yes exactly, ever time you comment on the bug
<czajkowski> all that list of people down the side may get notified if they have notifications turned on
<RabidCicada> ahh...ok.
<RabidCicada> Thanks...relatively new...and thought it was wierd you cannot fix typos etc
<RabidCicada> in comments
#launchpad 2013-04-09
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I'd like to know if you can help me with a security issue
<wgrant> JoseeAntonioR: What sort of security issue?
<wgrant> In what?
<JoseeAntonioR> wgrant: got it sorted with IS, I got an unwanted password reset email
<wgrant> Ah
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks anyways!
<xnox> czajkowski: thanks for sending confused armhf developer our way ;-)
<czajkowski> xnox: it's what wgrant said to do, it's not our area.
<xnox> czajkowski: =)))) yeah, we don't do random builds for randomers on distro builders ;-) he simply wants his fix reviewed and sponsored into the archive. So total #ubuntu-devel ;-)
<czajkowski> yup which we dont do either.
<heraclide> hello :) does someone knows if it's possible to recover an account which I don't have anymore access to the associated email ?
<czajkowski> heraclide: yes just file an answer with all the detail in it
<czajkowski> when it was created what it was used for, the email address assciated with it
<czajkowski> and it will get looked at i
<heraclide> thx a lot :)
<czajkowski> np
<heraclide> erm .. the thing is, to file an answer, i have to create another account, right ? :)
<czajkowski> heraclide: you can also mail us help@launchpad.net
<heraclide> ah ok thx :)
<marvin24> hi
<marvin24> how long does it take to delete packages from a private ppa?
<marvin24> I also like to delete superseded packages, but they are not shown "delete packages" menu
<jonrafkind> did the build system on launchpad somehow change today? now this command is failing 'dh_install -pracket-common  -X"i386-" "linux" -Xmzdyn3m.o' with the error 'cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/linux': No such file or directory'
<niemeyer> Heya
<niemeyer> I'm having wild misbehavior for bzr pushes.. any known issues there?
<niemeyer> E.g.:
<niemeyer> % bzr push lp:~niemeyer/juju-core/publish-local-tests
<niemeyer> No new revisions or tags to push.
<niemeyer> https://code.launchpad.net/~niemeyer/juju-core/publish-local-tests => This branch has not been pushed to yet.
<niemeyer> Hmm.. I'll try to delete the branch in Launchpad and recreate it
<niemeyer> Yes, that worksed
#launchpad 2013-04-10
<trentg> Any help with uploading to a ppa? Getting an error message "already exists in Monster RPG2, but uploaded version has different contents"
<StevenK> Change the version
<bigjools> release the faqbot
<trentg> ohhh damn
<trentg> I forgot I have to change the version each time...
<trentg> been a while
<trentg> thanks
<trentg> each time it fails*
<trentg> hm should I change -1ubuntu1 to -2ubuntu1?
<StevenK> -1ubuntu2 probably
<trentg> thanks
<trentg> there was an error on the build server last time I tried this, I don't know if it was fixed
<trentg> it couldn't fetch the dependencies
<trentg> Any admins around? I'm pretty sure these errors are in the build server...
<trentg> http://pastebin.ca/2354260
<wgrant> trentg: Ubuntu 10.10 has been unsupported for a year now
<trentg> Ok. Well that was my first question to my email contact, but I didn't get a response.
<trentg> What is supported now? 11.04? 11.10? 12.04?
<wgrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<wgrant> 11.04 is gone
<trentg> Ok thank you
<wgrant> 10.04 LTS desktop loses support in just under a month, as does Ubuntu 11.10
<trentg> come on yellow pacman turn to a green checkmark...
<wgrant> Heh
<trentg> ooohh a green gear
<wgrant> :)
<trentg> thanks yall, been a great help as usual :)
<stokachu> is there an api for exposing a person's activity?
<stokachu> similar to how karma knows about a person's activity
<wgrant> stokachu: There's not one today.
<stokachu> wgrant: ok so i guess karma is handled internally somehow?
<wgrant> stokachu: What do you mean?
<stokachu> like when i do an api query for <person> i wanted to see their activity like "bug comment added", "project created" etc
<wgrant> Not every aspect of Launchpad's model is exposed through the webservice API.
<wgrant> stokachu: What's your use case?
<stokachu> when doing weekly reports i want to see what that person is commenting on, what projects they are in
<stokachu> and what branch changes are being made for a project
<wgrant> The karma activity log does not expose details beyond what sort of action was taken
<wgrant> It doesn't know which object was operated on.
<stokachu> hmm ok.. is there a way to see if a person made a bzr commit through launchpad api?
<wgrant> No. The best you can do is get recent branches that they own, or merge proposals that they're involved in.
<stokachu> wgrant: what about getting +topcontributors through an api?
<stokachu> for example: https://launchpad.net/shadow-database/+topcontributors
<stokachu> shows project karma etc
<wgrant> That's not exposed through the API today, but someone could probably expose it with not too much work
<wgrant> It's not something that the Launchpad team has the resources to do at the moment, but patches are welcome.
<stokachu> ah ok ill need to dig through the launchpad code again
<wgrant> It's also not something we encourage things to use, as karma is an extraordinarily bad measure of anything at all.
<stokachu> yea i noticed if you create specifications it bumps your karma 3 fold
<wgrant> part of the ancient design of karma is that the various applications are balanced to encourage usage of the little-used ones
<wgrant> Since blueprints get less use than, say, bugs, blueprint actions are more valuable.
<stokachu> ah
<wgrant> This proves to be fairly ineffective.
<stokachu> good thing their aren't achievements in lp :)
<stokachu> doh code update
<stokachu> i thought i broke my code again
<marvin24> can someone help me to delete all linux-ac100-3.1.10* packages in our ppa (https://launchpad.net/~ac100/+archive/ppa/+packages)?
<marvin24> I failed to delete the superseded packages
<marvin24> otherwise the package diff is not created correctly
<marvin24> (I want to push a lower package version number - yeah I know this is bad)
<ricotz> czajkowski, hello :)
<ricotz> czajkowski, i am a bit curious about recipes which are built from one of "my" branches but created by another person, i was already trying to get in touch without response. Is it possible to get such a rouge recipe deleted which is clearly not working in the way it is set up?
<ricotz> https://code.launchpad.net/~docky-core/plank/trunk/+recipes -- both are set to automatic daily building and obviously failing constantly
<czajkowski> ricotz: let me go and see
<ricotz> czajkowski, thanks
<czajkowski> ricotz: not sure we can do that tbh
<czajkowski> ;looking into it
<ricotz> czajkowski, there was a third recipe made by another one which was removed as requested in an email to him
<ricotz> but in the mentioned case i didnt got a response
<ricotz> czajkowski, yeah, it seems a bit problematic simply removing them without further notice
<czajkowski> we're looking into it atm
<ricotz> thanks!
<czajkowski> I cant do it so needed to ask elsewhere.
<ricotz> i am wondering how many such recipes are out there ;)
<czajkowski> like asking why there are some many bugs or translations out there, people just create stuff, nothing wrong with that :)
<ricotz> absolutely right of course, although bug/translation doesnt use ppa-builders :)
<czajkowski> ricotz: afraid it cannot be done at this time.
<czajkowski> I'll need to talk to wgrant and StevenK and see if it is at all possible
<ricotz> czajkowski, alright, thank you for looking into it!
<kiko> ahasenack, o IRC da canonical caiu?
<ahasenack> kiko: não, conectei na boa
<kiko> ahasenack, a telesp tá com a rota para lá quebrada.
<ahasenack> :(
<newba> hi, don't know where to ask for help… I'm getting lots of connection timeouts to launchpad.net servers, from AWS
<czajkowski> areyou getting an oops id newba ?
<newba> oops id?
<czajkowski> if you see a timeout it'll give you a long oops ID
<czajkowski> we;d need that as not seen/heard of any issues
<newba>  [Errno 110] Connection timed out
<czajkowski> newba: what are you doing exactly? and where
<newba> ok, the whole story: I use AWS autoscaling feature and today the new machines got stuck in setup phase… I found out that all ubuntu archive was failing to me.
<newba> I'm in sa-east AWS region and was using sa-east ubuntu mirrors
<newba> then I've found out that the sa-east archive mirrors does not exist… they point to the main archive
<newba> then I've switched to a local company mirror (globo.com)
<newba> but ppa and launchpad keep failing to me and there are no mirrors
<newba> I'm doing simple apt-get stuff
<newba> apt-get update, upgrade, install
<newba> add-apt-repository is failing also
<newba> that's what I have
<newba> is this the right place to ask for help about this issue?
<czajkowski> I'm trying to see
<czajkowski> as that doesnt look like a lp issue
<czajkowski> but a mirror issue
<newba> does ppa.launchpad.net have mirrors?
<newba> ops… now I got this:
<newba> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY BAD55AD940BBB133
<newba> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 00A6F0A3C300EE8C
<newba> after a apt-get update
<davmor2> newba: did you upgrade your version from 12.04 to 12.10?
<newba> no
<newba> they are all new instances created with 12.10
<newba> ami-3bec3426
<davmor2> newba: 12.10 I think need the long key not the short one.  I wonder if add-apt-repo is doing the right thing.  Goto the PPA where it list the short key see if it lists a long key under it, if not click on the short key link and it will show you the long key
<newba> I think is something related to a network problem. This all started to happen today, after the connection timeouts. I use puppet to setup those keys and repos and probably for the same connection timeouts errors, something broke that puppet did not added those keys the right way. I'm adding them manually and it's working.
<jonrafkind> did dh_install change recently on launchpad?
<janos> when you register a project on LP, it creates a dedicated shared repository for the project?
<dobey> janos: you have to configure code hosting after creating the project, but you should be able to push a branch under the project, either with yourself as the owner of the branch, or any team you are a member of; and anyone else can push a branch for the project
<janos> dobey: i know that, i'm just wondering of launchpad's internals, if it creates a shared repo per project
<dobey> it doesn't do anything until a branch is pushed with bzr, or created via the LP UI. i don't know if that's a "shared repo" in bzr terms on the server or not. if it saves space/time/money, then I would imagine it is
<janos> yeah i was hoping to get a definite confirmation here from launchpad gurus
<dobey> #bzr or #launchpad-dev might be a better place to ask that specific question.
<dobey> i don't see why it matters though
<janos> thanks dobey, will try there!
<janos> i'm writing about bzr and launchpad and seemed a good idea to explain why branches must be uploaded within the context of a project
<janos> or i can just drop it, leave something for the imagination ;-)
<dobey> ah, well, whether it's a shared repository or not is irrelevant. branches need to be pushed within the context of projects is purely an organizational/permissions thing
<dobey> it'd be pretty hard to find branches for project X, if everyone pushed them all under random projects or places
<janos> shared repos are a great optimization. i'm sure that's what happens behind the scenes
<dobey> so there are "projects" where branches can be pushed, and "packages in distributions"
<maxb> janos: It's not a shared repository actually. It's bzr's other space saving technique, stacked branches
<janos> cool, thanks maxb
<janos> btw anybody knows when bazaar 2.6 stable is expected to be released?
<maxb> janos: Better to ask in #bzr - better still to ask on the bazaar mailing list
<janos> yeah, thanks maxb, I asked on #bzr too
<jonrafkind> can someone help me debug the dh_install error I get at the bottom of my build log? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/136822695/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.racket_5.3.4.1-20130410~quantal_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jonrafkind> there is no such call to dh_install in my rules file
#launchpad 2013-04-11
<gotwig> can you help here?
<dpm> wgrant, StevenK, around?
<marvin24> czajkowski: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/226386 - need help
<mgz> what controls what +download considers the latest release?
<mgz> for juju, it says 0.6 is the newest download, even though the 0.7 milestone has been set to released and has a tarball
<dobey> if you have any "releasese" uploaded on the series that is the development focus, it will show the last one there as the latest. if you only have releases on other series (like a stable-0-8 series or something), and no releases on the development focus, it will show the latest release as the latest i think.
<mgz> ah, I see the issue. 0.6 was released from the "trunk" series
<mgz> not the "0.6" series
<mgz> and trunk is focus of development...
<mgz> thanks dobey
<mgz> I think the fix therefore is to move all milestones off trunk
<dobey> that's what i've done for projects i manage
<mgz> what I did: renamed trunk to "past", changed development focus to (unreleased) 0.8
<ggherdov_> Hi all. Ubuntu 12.04 x86_64 down here. I am trying to add https://launchpad.net/~tortoisehg-ppa to my repo list, but the at apt-get update I get 404s. Here the output: http://pastebin.ca/2355857 . what happened? where did I get it wrong ?
<dobey> pastebin.ca isn't loading for me
<dobey> which PPA are you using? that's a team
<ggherdov_> dobey: is this better ? http://ideone.com/1RYCAt
<dobey> you tried to add a team as a repository; that is not a PPA. it's a team
<ggherdov_> dobey: thanks for the hint ! GOT IT.
<dobey> it has 3 PPAs available
<ggherdov_> sorry caps lock
<ggherdov_> I added https://launchpad.net/~tortoisehg-ppa/releases , just a wild guess
<ggherdov_> dobey: ^^
 * ggherdov_ err... to soon. no, it is not ../releases
<ggherdov_> dobey: I am not familiar with launchpad. How do I list the options I have? how to see all PPAs ?
 * ggherdov_ barely knows what a PPA is...
<dobey> i don't know if there's a way to list all available PPAs. most of them are old/unmaintained or not something you'd want to add anyway.
<ggherdov_> dobey: ok I see. I corrected (I think) the repo URL but still failing. Does this say anything to you? http://ideone.com/P1pLCH
<ggherdov_> dobey: I was doing it all wrong. The right way to add a PPA is via the PPA URL, not the HTTPS one. like "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tortoisehg-ppa/releases"  -- thanks for your support !
<dobey> yes
<ggherdov_> is there anything like a list of "hottest launchpad projects" ?
<ggherdov_> most active, most forked, most "liked"...
<mgz> the main page sort of gives you that...
<ggherdov_> ok
<mgz> er... though it's manually manged it seems
<pindonga> hi, so I have this issue: when querying LP to find out the openid for a given claimed_id I'm getting an incorrect value
<pindonga> who's the right person to talk to to see why lp is providing the wrong openids for certain accounts?
<robru> anybody here able to help me troubleshoot a failing launchpad import?
<stokachu> has anyone come across this before: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+archive/primary
<stokachu> could just be a browser thing
<stokachu> calling it through curl works
<dobey> i presume you're using firefox and you're talking about the xml parsing error?
<robru> would love some help with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/226513 if anybody has a spare minute
<stokachu> dobey: yea
<stokachu> didnt there use to be a bot that would let me look up oops message?
<dobey> stokachu: i think if you post OOPS-foo strings it happens automatically
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-foo
<stokachu> ah
<dobey> stokachu: yeah, that firefox behavior is normal for things it doesn't know how to style for display, and when there's nothing describe how things are to be unescaped
<stokachu> ok no worries
<stokachu> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-eb274a0d83794811c30daa719bd9f730
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-eb274a0d83794811c30daa719bd9f730
<stokachu> not sure why it times out since it limits to 76
<stokachu> OOPS-ee07c8341fb9f5746ae37a5db9e1b247
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-ee07c8341fb9f5746ae37a5db9e1b247
<george_e> Not sure if I reported this in the right place, but it's pretty serious:
<george_e> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-alldocs/+bug/1168158
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1168158 in Bazaar All Docs Website "doc.bazaar.canonical.com is completely broken" [Undecided,New]
<mgz> george_e: I've filed an internal ticket about that
<george_e> It's a known problem?
<mgz> for now, http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/en/ should be fine for you
<mgz> only from today
<george_e> Okay, thanks.
<wgrant> pindonga: LP is not providing the wrong OpenID identifiers.
<wgrant> pindonga: They might be linked differently from what you expect, but it matches the data that LP Has.
#launchpad 2013-04-12
<marvin24> wgrant: thanks!
<zheoffec> does anyone here have priveleges to delete an old account?
<zheoffec> launchpads account deletion service doesnt work at all
<zheoffec> anyone?
<StevenK> zheoffec: Only you can delete your own account.
<zheoffec> StevenK: not even a launchpad admin?
<StevenK> No, not even.
<zheoffec> all the deleting account service does is add "-deactivatedaccount" onto my username
<StevenK> And logs you out. The rest of it is done via process that runs in the background.
<zheoffec> so when I try to create a new one with the same email it gives me a warning to my email address even when I changed it to a gmail one
<zheoffec> StevenK: so how long will it take?
<StevenK> Why are you trying to deactivate your account so you can recreate it?
<zheoffec> yes
<StevenK> Yes, but *why*?
<zheoffec> to remove a repository
<StevenK> You can delete a PPA
<zheoffec> how can I do that?
<wgrant> Open the PPA page and click the Delete link in the top right
<zheoffec> oh thank you - that option was not there last time i checked
<StevenK> It hasn't moved :-)
<zheoffec> oh. thanks wgrant, StevenK anyway - bye
<roadmr> hello! I'm trying to switch a branch from proprietary to public but I get "sorry, you don't have permission to make this change", even though I'm a member of the group that owns the branch
<roadmr> does anybody happen to know how to flip branches to public?
<wgrant> roadmr: Which project?
<roadmr> https://code.launchpad.net/~checkbox-dev/cloud-testing/trunk and https://code.launchpad.net/~checkbox-dev/checkbox-certification-cloud/trunk
<roadmr> wgrant: ^^, thanks
<wgrant> roadmr: What is the exact text of the error message?
<wgrant> Is it in a popup?
<roadmr> ok so I click on the pencil next to the padlocked thing on the top right, select "public"
<roadmr> message says "Sorry, you don't have permission to make this change."
<roadmr> wgrant: yes, popup
<roadmr> wgrant: with an "OK" button for me to click
<wgrant> roadmr: What if you use the non-AJAX form (middle click on the edit icon)?
<roadmr> wgrant: hm, the dropdown only has "proprietary" in it
<wgrant> roadmr: Ah, then the branch is probably stacked on a branch that is proprietary.
<wgrant> Yeah, it's stacked on https://code.launchpad.net/~bladernr/checkbox-certification-cloud/trunk
<wgrant> You probably want to unstack it
<wgrant> bzr reconfigure --unstacked lp:checkbox-certification-cloud
<wgrant> Then you can make it public
<roadmr> wgrant: awesome! trying, give me a sec...
<wgrant> I guess that the ~bladernr branch was trunk initially, then the ~checkbox-dev branch was pushed so it ended up stacked on the old trunk, and then the branches were switched.
<roadmr> wgrant: yep, exactly what happened
<roadmr> wgrant: excellent, it worked! it took a while to unstack, but then I was able to switch to public. Thanks!
<wgrant> roadmr: Yeah, it has to copy the data from the previous stacked-on branch.
#launchpad 2013-04-13
<BigWhale> Greetings
<BigWhale> So, I had two branches: lp:kazam/stable and lp:kazam/unstable. It turns out that I pushed stable local copy into unstable branch. Now, the history of both branches is the same. It seems that I managed to overwrite everything. Can this be reversed somehow?
<maxb> BigWhale: Unless you used push --overwrite, nothing is actually lost, you just end up looking at history from a different starting viewpoint
<lfaraone> If one wants a private PPA but not everything else that comes with a commerical subscription, is there alternative pricing available beyond the normal $250 commercial sub?
<BigWhale> maxb, yeah, I figured that things should still be there somewhere. :) I just have to revert them.
<BigWhale> I had to ask just to be sure. :)
<BigWhale> Thanks.
<maxb> I've never heard of any alternative pricing structures be mentioned
<maxb> BigWhale: Although you now have a slight issue that a LP automatic translations commit has landed in unstable on top of the pushed stable revisions
<maxb> You could just choose to discard that, I guess, since I assume it would get re-exported at some point
<BigWhale> yeah, that shouldn't be an issie
<BigWhale> issue
<BigWhale> maxb: I am failing to find a way on how to at least show what was done ...
<maxb> There's no direct record of X changed to Y
<maxb> I find the easiest thing to do is to use the 'bzr qlog' graphical log viewer to spot which revision should actually be the tip of the unstable branch
<BigWhale> maxb, the problem is that it will show just those version from the branch I pushed. :)
<maxb> no
<maxb> Or yes, if you consider that the old tip revision of the unstable branch was actually contained within the history of the branch you pushed
<maxb> However you use the terminology, the old tip revision of unstable is definitely within the set of revisions
<BigWhale> well, I did merge from one branch to the other, back and forth, but those were just merges that were then pushed to the correct branch.
<maxb> Perhaps I can simplify matters slightly...
<maxb> So, I just looked in the history of the unstable branch, picked the appropriate revision, and pushed it to https://code.launchpad.net/~maxb/kazam/unstable
<BigWhale> yeah that was the version I was looking for. :)
<BigWhale> actually it was 398 .. so, now I just push this to unstable?
<maxb> I can't see how it could have been 398
<maxb> You can push --overwrite to unstable once you're happy you're pushing the right thing
<BigWhale> oh.. it was 397 ...
<maxb> The other thing you could do, instead of overwriting at all...
<maxb> Is to merge the current lp:kazam/unstable into a branch at 397
<maxb> Which you could then push back to lp:kazam/unstable, without overwrite, as a new r398, with the revision numbers you were previously accustomed to preceding it
<BigWhale> Hmm, I'll think about it.
<BigWhale> This option is the one I prefer. :)
<BigWhale> I have to run now. Thanks for all the help!
<shadeslayer> uhhh
<shadeslayer> my upload was rejected
<shadeslayer> pastebinning
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704982
<shadeslayer> debuild -S -sd did say : dpkg-source: warning: diff `kde-baseapps-4.10.2/debian/patches/4.10.patch' patches file kde-baseapps-4.10.2/plasma/applets/folderview/iconview.cpp twice
<shadeslayer> would that be the cause?
<sujatro> i imported my ssh key to launchpad. after this how do i tell my ssh client to use this key???
<sujatro> there isn't any ~/.ssh/config file in the location.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ping
<shadeslayer> wgrant: I get this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704982 : when uploading a package, Riddell mentioned you probably know best why this happens
<maxb> shadeslayer: Looks fairly clear cut that the rejection is because dpkg-source generated an error unpacking your source package - it ought to be replicable locally
<shadeslayer> not really, I can get pbuilder to build the whole package
<shadeslayer> otoh debuild -S -sd did say : dpkg-source: warning: diff `kde-baseapps-4.10.2/debian/patches/4.10.patch' patches file kde-baseapps-4.10.2/plasma/applets/folderview/iconview.cpp twice
<maxb> I expect launchpad is operating in a treat-warnings-as-errors mode
<maxb> Certainly one file being touched twice in a single patch is significantly anomalous
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> the patch I have is a combination of a series of patches
<shadeslayer> so it touches the same file twice
<maxb> You should either represent them as multiple files, or apply them in sequence and then regenerate a  composite patch
<shadeslayer> could make it into 2 patches, but that's a load of work
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> okay
#launchpad 2013-04-14
<gotwig> hey, can you please help me with my package build? It failed because of libgranite dependency: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/137380730/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.gazette_1.1.1-0~23~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<gotwig> what is missing here?
<tsimpson> gotwig: "error: Package `granite' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories"
<gotwig> tsbere: how to fix
<gotwig> tsimpson: how to fix
<tsimpson> gotwig: I don't know, I guess you need to build C# bindings for granite
<gotwig> Depending on other PPAs If you want Launchpad to satisfy your package dependencies using one or more other PPAs, follow the Edit dependencies link on your PPA or the team's overview page.
<gotwig> ok ...
#launchpad 2014-04-08
<jfi> Hi, according to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/psensor/trusty, lp:ubuntu/psensor is supposed to be the one used for trusty. BTW the content of the bzr branch does not correspond. It contains psensor 0.6.x while trusty is psensor 0.8.0.3, see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/psensor/trusty/view/head:/debian/changelog and the same file in: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/psensor/0.8.0.3-1ubu
<jfi> ntu1/+files/psensor_0.8.0.3-1ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<jfi> what did I miss? :(
<jfi> I would like to branch the trusty branch to push a ftbfs fix, but I fail finding where it is
<jfi> indeed if I do a bzr branch lp:ubuntu/psensor I get the 0.6.x which does not correspond to what is in trusty
<AndreasR> greetings!
<AndreasR> there seems to be a problem with IPv6 and launchpad - with IPv6 enabled I can not apt-get update (error: (E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.)I contacted the owner of the account and he confirms it seems to be related to launchpad's servers
<AndreasR> anyone in the mood to help? :)
<wgrant> AndreasR: Launchpad doesn't have IPv6 connectivity yet. IPv6-only servers are not supported as Launchpad clients today.
<AndreasR> ah ah - that makes sense
<AndreasR> is there a command line flag for apt to use ipv4 only?
<wgrant> AndreasR: apt won't try to use IPv6 to connect to Launchpad, as there's no AAAAs in DNS. What's the full text of the error message from apt-get update?
<AndreasR> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mamarley/quassel/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:4d78:500:1::1 80]
<AndreasR> which (oddly) is my own IPv6 address
<wgrant> AndreasR: Your DNS or proxy setup is broken.
<wgrant> ppa.launchpad.net has no AAAA, so it shouldn't get anything
<wgrant> Let alone your own :)
<AndreasR> ?!?!?!?!
<AndreasR> oh my
<AndreasR> thanks - will check what this is
<wgrant> jfi: I've hopefully fixed the psensor bzr import, and I'm watching it bring itself up to date.
<wgrant> It'll be maybe another 20 minutes, though
<wgrant> jfi: You can always use apt-get source instead of bzr, though
<jfi> wgrant, Oo, it was due to my fault? Something wrong that I did in the past? (I have probably provided most of the update of lp:ubuntu/psensor)
<jfi> wgrant, yes, I did the debdiff for the ftbfs with apt-get source, just wanted to do it in bzr to speedup the push
<jfi> btw thanks
<wgrant> jfi: Yeah, your 0.6.2.19 branch back in quantal didn't use bzr merge-upstream, so the history isn't compatible with the importer.
<wgrant> Currently working through raring, so nearly there.
<jfi> ok, I will try to remember to use it in the future, sorry about that
<wgrant> jfi: Should be up to date now. You'll want a fresh branch.
<jfi> wgrant, yes, get it. Thanks.
<wgrant> np
<n00bnoxious> Hi is there someone who can help me with an issue sending a Qt project to Launchpad?
<n00bnoxious> Every time I get "Can't exec "qmake": No such file or directory"
<cjwatson> You're missing a Build-Depends.  Where's the build log so that we can advise in detail?
<n00bnoxious> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172186814/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.hirocoin_0.8.6.1-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<n00bnoxious> I have qt4-dev-tools. Do I also need qtchooser?
<cjwatson> You need qt4-qmake
<n00bnoxious> I tried that and it said it could not find the package. I'll try again now. Thanks, I'll let you know how it turns out :)
<cjwatson> This has nothing really to do with Launchpad; you can reproduce exactly the same thing locally with sbuild.
<cjwatson> (Or pbuilder.)
<cjwatson> qt4-qmake is definitely available in precise.
<n00bnoxious> Ok thank you. This is the first time I've used launchpad, so still getting used to the process!
<n00bnoxious> Thank you very much.
<cjwatson> By the way, you really shouldn't be build-depending on lots of run-time libraries
<n00bnoxious> Yeah I guessed I messed up that stage. I followed a guide online.
<cjwatson> Normally Build-Depends contains -dev packages, not runtimes
<n00bnoxious> Aha I thought it should...
<cjwatson> And you probably don't actually need to micromanage the set of X libraries that are installed
<n00bnoxious> I'll start from scratch.
<n00bnoxious> How would I find the pseudo-package for them?
<cjwatson> Usually Build-Depends roughly corresponds to the set of tools you're using at build time, the set of #includes you're using, and the set of libraries you link against
<cjwatson> So start from that
<n00bnoxious> Thank you
<cjwatson> Generally it's good practice to build-depend on exactly the things your source code has a direct dependency on, no more no less
<cjwatson> (Though of course there are occasionally practical reasons to do otherwise)
<n00bnoxious> Yes that makes a lot of sense
<n00bnoxious> Absolutely
<cjwatson> Good luck :)
<n00bnoxious> If  I run dpkg-depcheck on make will that show me all the build-depends?
<n00bnoxious> There is no configure file in the project
<cjwatson> dpkg-depcheck is sometimes useful but it's quite a crude tool
<n00bnoxious> Ah ok. Thanks.
<cjwatson> I mean, it's a neat idea, but it'll normally show far too much
<cjwatson> Though -m might help
<n00bnoxious> Ah I see. I'm actually just maintaining the PPA for a dev team, so I'm not 100% sure on what's necessary to include in build-depends. I'll try your suggestions :)
<cjwatson> If it's using qmake then there should be a .pro file or something like that
<n00bnoxious> Yes there is
<n00bnoxious> Ah I see
<n00bnoxious> All the LIBS+= lines
<n00bnoxious> That's very helpful!
<cjwatson> (disclaimer: very much not a qmake expert ...)
<n00bnoxious> @cjwatson: Looks like that's compiling now, and I've stripped the libs down to the bare minimum. Thanks so much for your help!
<cjwatson> You're welcome
<j0lly> hello * i'm bit confused on how to manage code in launchpad, i hope somebody can point me on the right direction:
<j0lly>  i have a launchpad account set up as of ubuntu docs
<j0lly> i would like to "fork" some project of other people..
<j0lly> i can see the ppa of the user (team in this case) and the "+archive "
<j0lly> how can i copy some of those packages in one of my ppa and start working on it with bzr locally?
<dobey> PPAs are not repositories of source
<dobey> you can't "fork" a PPA or twiddle it with bzr
<n00bnoxious> Yes, you can download all the files that you need to manage a source repo though...
<n00bnoxious> Then push them using dput to your own repo after making changes.
<dobey> no, you can not
<dobey> you can download the source package, make changes, make a new source package, and upload it to a different PPA, sure
<dobey> but that has nothing to do with managing a source repo
<dobey> there is no VCS in that process
<dobey> j0lly: what exactly is it that you want to do?
<j0lly> i know i'm bit confuset, i try to explain more cleanly
<j0lly> what i exactly want to do is start to work on some packages from a particular ppa
<j0lly> on a team on launchpad
<dobey> you want to change the packages, or you want to change the source of what is being packaged?
<j0lly> as i'm new i would like to start forking them on my ppa (if is it correct) and work locally, then push to my ppa.. if all go well i would like to submit to the team where the package is hosted
<dobey> anyway, you should probably talk to the owner of the PPA to ask about how to contribute to the software hosted in that PPA
<j0lly> yes i would like to make some changes (in my fist particular case i would like to update from the upstream source )
<dobey> we can't really tell you in here how specific people or teams prefer to manage their projects
<j0lly> dobey, surely i have to, but i thought it was a simple way to fork  it just in order to practice on patching, updating and committing
<dobey> no. as i said, you do not fork, patch, or commit to PPAs
<dobey> they are PPAs, not branches
<j0lly> OK that sound illumiating :P
<dobey> anyway, i have to go now
<j0lly> so ppa are just "repository" i can download the source, but i cant branch it
<j0lly> ok, well thanks
<brainwash> can launchpad comments be deleted? I accidentally added a comment to the wrong report (too many tabs)
<dobey> they can be hidden
<dobey> i think you should see the "Hide this comment" link at the bottom of your comment, if it's *your* comment
<brainwash> oh, thanks for the hint
<brainwash> last time I've tried that it simply did not work
<brainwash> months ago
<brainwash> now it did work :)
<Z_God> it seems the repositories on the launchpad build servers are not up to date
<Z_God> I'm trying to build a new xorg-server which depends on the saucy enablement stack, but the build fails, because the other packages are not there
<Z_God> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172272671/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.xorg-server-lts-saucy_2%3A1.14.5-1ubuntu2~saucy1~precise2ppa1~precise1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<Z_God> the build gets the status "Dependency wait"
<Z_God> could I solve this myself somehow?
<dobey> the builders are using the same archive as the rest of the world
<dobey> test your build locally in sbuild/pbuilder
<Z_God> but it's obviously missing a dependency that's from ubuntu itself
<Z_God> apt-cache show it's in the main repository
<Z_God> shows*
<Z_God> dobey: it works locally
<dobey> under sbuild?
<mordred> wgrant: ping
<Z_God> dobey: ah I think I see it already, these packages are in precise-updates
<Z_God> does that mean I should specify that as the distro to build against?
<dobey> no
<Z_God> you know whether it is possible to build against precise-updates on launchpad?
<dobey> precise-updates is part of precise
<dobey> so it should be looking at -updates too, not sure why it wouldn't be
<dobey> as a workaround, you should be able to copy the packages from -updates to your PPA on launchpad
<zonovroman> Hello everyone. I have one problem. Sometime ago I set as a maintainers my team (I thank) - "zTeam" team. But there is two teams with one name and in fact I gave all permissions to second, not mine, team. How I can chng maintainer?
<zonovroman> *change
<dobey> maintainer on your project?
<zonovroman> Yes.
<zonovroman> dobey, I am author, but set as maintainer not my team.
<dobey> what project?
<dpm> lp:zbird
<zonovroman> Thnk you, dpm.
<zonovroman> In fact, there are 5 projects with that setting...)
<dobey> can you not change the maintainer team to the right one?
<zonovroman> I can't
<zonovroman> I tried to change "Sharing", but Launchpad tell me: "Permission launchpad.Edit required on <security proxied lp.registry.model.product.Product instance at 0x2b82778b7e10>."
<dobey> i think you need to ask a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<zonovroman> Problem in what: this is the last day of Showdown, but in average one ticket to be solved in ~1 week. Too long.
<dpm> zonovroman, when you go to https://launchpad.net/zbird - do you get a small "Edit" icon next to the maintainer's name?
<zonovroman> dpm, no, there is no icon or text.
<dpm> zonovroman, you can try to contact the zTeam to set you as the maintainer for zbird: https://launchpad.net/~zteam/+members#active
<zonovroman> dpm, he did nothing and I'm not sure, that he will answer me today(UTC+4, Saint-Petersburg, 01:00).
<dpm> you can always try
<dpm> otherwise, you'll need to find a Launchpad admin to do that for you (i.e. change maintainer)
<dpm> but in any case, this shouldn't you preventing pushing to your branch as I showed you on #ubuntu-app-devel
<dobey> like i said, you need to ask a question against launchpad
<zonovroman> Thank you for advices. I'll do it.
<Z_God> dobey: seems the packages were for precise-proposed and maybe I got them through backports
<Z_God> I'm uploading another copy to my PPA now, thanks a lot for all the help!
<basketball> Why is my bug #1303230 still undecided
<ubot5> bug 1303230 in linux (Ubuntu) "hp office jet 100 mobile printer will not show up in printer list and a bunch of errors when i connect printer and run tail -f /var/log/syslog" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303230
<wgrant> mordred: Hi
<mordred> wgrant: hey! I was pinging to see what lp's status on SSL was
<mordred> specifically, did you need to update, did you, and if you did, did you cycle cert yet?
<wgrant> mordred: Yes, yes, and the certs are all rekeyed.
<mordred> wgrant: awesome. thank you!
<mordred> wgrant: and thank you for being, you know, on top of things
 * mordred looks askance at other people
<wgrant> :)
#launchpad 2014-04-09
<basketball> Why is my bug #1303230 still undecided
<ubot5> bug 1303230 in linux (Ubuntu) "hp office jet 100 mobile printer will not show up in printer list and a bunch of errors when i connect printer and run tail -f /var/log/syslog" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303230
<wgrant> basketball: You might want #ubuntu-bugs. This is the support channel for the Launchpad.net service, not for Ubuntu bug triage. But, in general, not all bugs have an importance set. It's not abnormal for things to be left Undecided.
<basketball> ok thanks i just asked in there i cant print until it is fixed
<basketball> wgrant,  how do i delete a bug
<basketball> I fixed it
<basketball> it was not a bug just a hardware issue
<wgrant> basketball: Set the status to Invalid in all the rows of the table at the top.
<basketball> wgrant,  do i say why anywhere
<wgrant> basketball: I'd add a comment at the bottom of the page, yes.
<jfi> is there some LP login issue actually? It fails with "Invalid OpenID transaction" (and yes I am sure about my credential)
<bigjools> yeah it's broken
<bigjools> wgrant is looking into it
<wgrant> SSO is having some problems. I'm having a look, but nobody from the SSO team is awake.
<jfi> ok, thanks for the information
<wgrant> jfi: Should be happier now
<wgrant> A secret didn't quite get changed everywhere.
<jfi> wgrant, I confirm it works now. Thanks for your work.
<wgrant> np
<saiarcot895> Can Launchpad use ECDSA SSH keys?
<Chicago> Try it... give them an ECDSA fingerprint and then look for it to be accepted.
<jfi> Hello, I fail importing a git HEAD to a bzr branch: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/172373647/jfi-psensor-main_http.log
<jfi> if I specify the branch name, it fails too: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/172374158/jfi-psensor-master.log
<dobey> jfi: looks like the git server you're trying to import from, is broken
<jfi> dobey, hum, that's not totally impossible, I am not a git guru (the git server is mine), but at least it behaves correctly with usual git command lines
<dobey> jfi: read the error. it's claiming to support a feature it doesn't, which is what triggered the error
<jfi> the claim is from the server not from the "bzr"?
<dobey> jfi: if you want to try locally you can probably install the bzr-git plug-in
<dobey> jfi: yes, bzr is trying to do something the server claims to support, but apparently does not
<jfi> ok, at least I have a direction to investigate (server is a stock git from lucid)
<dpippenger> I'm really struggling with the 2g size limits on my repo, is there anyone here who could help me?
<pipedream> I asked and got more
<pipedream> PPA exceeded its size limit (2222.00 of 2048.00 MiB). Ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/ if you need more space.
<pipedream> was it jtaylor??
<pipedream> no.... maybe not
<dpippenger> ok, I'll give it a try
<pipedream> Laura Czajkowski answered me there before. Could be one of many.https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/215359
<cprov> dpippenger: did you open a question requesting more space ?
<dpippenger> yes
<dpippenger> just a few minutes ago
<pipedream> post a link here, maybe somebody can assist
<czajkowski> pipedream: someone will be on shortly and will be able to assist when they look at the answers on lp
<czajkowski> wgrant: ^
<jfi> dobey, did not find anything concret about a "list_dir" feature except git ls-files which is working. bzr-git is also failing. I switched the bzr import to git:// instead of http:// and it works... there is already a bug report about the "list_files" issue.
#launchpad 2014-04-10
<mattymo> how do I configure my launchpad group to subscribe new members to it when they join?
<mattymo> launchpad group mailing list*
<wgrant> mattymo: It's not possible to opt others into mailing lists. Whether to subscribe by default or not is a per-user setting.
<mattymo> wgrant, I realize that now
<mattymo> the best strategy it seems is to make a group, wait for list to be approved, then tell users to manually subscribe so they can be prompted to join the list
<mattymo> rather than add them manually and then tell them to subscribe to the list itself
<voldyman> i am writing a bot to fetch bugs from a launchpad project, it will periodically fetch data, should i login_anonymously once and stay logged in for days? or should i login after every few hours?
<dobey> voldyman: do you only want to access public data and not make any changes?
<voldyman> yup
<wgrant> voldyman: login_anonymously doesn't actually log in, as such
<voldyman> ah, so no worries.
<wgrant> It's all stateless, so there's no difference whatsoever.
<voldyman> we didn't know about the ppa stats were available through the api, i just wrote a bot to fetch them once a day, http://aura.tripent.net/e-stats/
<rduggan> heyo, I've a problem with an i386 jar build that I can't reproduce locally with pbuilder
<rduggan> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172376524/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.jvmtop_0.8.0-5~ubuntu12.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<rduggan> (same failure on all series) - looks like an obvious one, the jar isn't being built
<rduggan> Works on x64, and on the i386 pbuilder environment
<rduggan> Any way I can get better logs out of Launchpad? Or, ideally, something closer to the build environment Launchpad uses?
<rduggan> I'm booting daily builds in Vagrant, and I think I'm as close to the "getting set up" instructions as is required, but clearly I've missed something.
<tintou> hi all, It has been weeks since I can't use Rosetta because of Timeout Errors, is this a known issue ?
<dobey> rduggan: sbuild is clsoer to what lp uses
<dobey> rduggan: looks like a packaging data issue though
<dobey> tintou: i don't think so, but timeouts happen occassionally, more so for extremely large data sets
<rduggan> dobey: aye aye, will pore over it again
<rduggan> thanks
<choffee> anybody know what's up with launchpad at the moment?
<leitao> choffee, seems to be down here as well
<leitao> choffee,  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<rewbycraft> So I'm not the only one who's getting that message?
<dobey> yes
<rewbycraft> Actually, it seems that everything that uses Ubuntu SSO is down. Can't login to ubuntuforums.org or ubuntuone.com either.
<dobey> it's a known issue
<dobey> and it's being fixed
<rewbycraft> Great!
<pdo_fn14> I'm facing why so hard to see launchpad now. What's going wrong?.
<dobey> if i could change the topic i would
<dobey> but yes, there is a connectivity issue being worked on at the moment
<rewbycraft> Internal network issues (or just a server down)? It seems the front-facing load-balancers are still working just fine (sans their inability to contact the backend).
<warren-hill> Is the launchpad.net server down at the moment?
<kabersold> It is for me. Just tried to post a question.
<dobey> sort of down
<petan> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad
<heyuguys> Hey, the launchpad site is down.  Any ideas???
<dobey> yes
<dobey> we know
<petan> dobey: update topic then so other know :P
<rewbycraft> Petan, he said he can't.
<petan> wasn't here when he said that
<sixela> good luck to repair our beloved hosting platform :)
<petan> meh :(
<petan> I was just in a middle of some uploads
<rewbycraft> I was about to pull some source code for a package-rebuild.
<dobey> yes we're all aware
<dobey> final freeze is very near so everyone is upset :)
<rewbycraft> Heh.
<heyuguys> I'm looking for the wiconnect debian package.  Are there any alternative URLs?
<petan> rewbycraft: yes I was too :/ have bunch of packages that needs rebuild
<rewbycraft> petan: I'm mostly just rebuilding saucy packages for trusty.
<dobey> heyuguys: debian.org?
<dobey> launchpad doesn't host debian
<heyuguys> the url I'm trying to access is http://launchpad.net/wiconnect
<dobey> try again
<choffee> Seems to be working again now.
<rewbycraft> Yep.
<pdo_fn14> Status worked now. Thanks
<choffee> Big thank you to the launchpad admins.
<warren-hill> Working for me too.  Any idea what caused it?
<dobey> probably a DDoS
<warren-hill> bye
<heyuguys> Looking better now.  Thanks!!!!
<voldyman> hey guys i am getting frequent request timeouts when loading ppa stats.
<dobey> ok
<jfi> voldyman, known issue.... I have workarounded by spliting the requests + cache of responses with start_date and end_date
<jfi> voldyman, do the request, if you get a 503, adjust start/end date until it does not timeout... I did not find a better way:(
<voldyman> ah, ok. thanks! i'll try that
<jfi> voldyman, I don't know what you are trying to achieve, but maybe see http://wpitchoune.net/ppastats/ppa/otto-kesselgulasch/gimp/
<forensickid> I have a ppa package and a I am looking to have it install on the users desktop. I am using the install file to place the other source files in fixed locations, though I am unsure how that works for placing the .desktop in the users /home/ */Desktop/
<forensickid> *for ubuntu systems
<dobey> you cannot do that from a package
<dobey> you can only install files to system locations
<dobey> if the user wants the icon on their background, they'll put it there
<dobey> and #ubuntu-packaging for questions about packaging
<forensickid> thanks - couldnt find the right one!
#launchpad 2014-04-11
<jfi> Any way to ask to extend today quota for recipe build? I am trying to debug errors and have exceeded the quota:(
<czajkowski> jfi: ask a question on lp or ping wgrant nicely
<cjwatson> There's no way, it's hardcoded
<jfi> cjwatson, ha ok, so will wait tomorrow to fix my issues, thx for the info
<dobey> jfi: don't use recipe builds to debug problems. do the debugging locally with bzr dailydeb, sbuild, etc…
<jfi> dobey, the issue is about the build of the recipe itself
<dobey> jfi: bzr dailydeb is for building recipes
<jfi> Oo did not know that I can do that part locally (https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/BzrBuilder)
<jfi> sorry for that
<patdk-wk> buildlogs missing?
<patdk-wk> https://launchpad.net/~patrickdk/+archive/general-lucid/+build/5901781
<cjwatson> happens if the builder guest crashes hard enough
<patdk-wk> ya, it was a striaght rebuild, didn't expect it to have any issues
<cjwatson> hit retry and watch the logtail as it goes past?
<patdk-wk> had one last night, I think crashed
<patdk-wk> it ws building, but wasn't doing a logtail
<patdk-wk> then after 15min or so, it was being build by a different builder
<diwic> Hi, I get timeout errors when trying to create a recipe
<patdk-wk> use less yeast
<diwic> ha ha
<diwic> any ideas on how to create a launchapad code recipe?
<dobey> diwic: carefully
<dobey> diwic: timeout errors happen occasionally, if you hit them, you just have to be patient and try again
<diwic> dobey, any recommended time to wait between "reload page" hits?
<diwic> dobey, I think I've tried 10 - 15 times now
<dobey> no
<dobey> do you have aa lot of recipes set up already?
<diwic> dobey, hmm, not for ~diwic, I have a few for ~ubuntu-audio-dev
<dobey> not sure then
<dobey> i've gotten plenty of timeouts as well, but things eventually load after a while
<diwic> I guess I could try again tomorrow...
<diwic> maybe there is less work going on on Saturdays
<dobey> i'm not sure that's why you're getting a timeout
<diwic> \o/ it went trhough now
<diwic> maybe it's clicking a few times in a row that did it, then it was hot in cache or something
<patdk-wk> heh, rebuild was perfect, dunno what happened, builder crashed :)
<dobey> patdk-wk: if there was no log, then yes, it failed before it could create a chroot
<patdk-wk> chroot? says it's using qemu
<dobey> yes
<dobey> one is not exclusive of the other
<cjwatson> dobey: no, it's also possible for that to mean it crashed later - the full buildlog is only retrieved at the end of the build
<cjwatson> LP doesn't keep hold of the logtail snippets it fetches during a build
<dobey> oh
<cjwatson> and qemu is only actually used on architectures other than x86, so not this build
<dobey> indeed (i didn't look at the arch, just stating that even when qemu is used it's still building in a chroot)
<patdk-wk> odd, it said building using qemu
<patdk-wk> on the i386 build
<patdk-wk> same deal on the x64 build
<diwic> gaah, now it time outs when I try to edit the recipe :-(
<diwic> hmm, but the edit seems to have succeeded anyway
<cjwatson> patdk-wk: that's just the fixed builder title
<cjwatson> patdk-wk: it doesn't actually signify anything about the build, apologies for the confusion
<patdk-wk> ah, ok
<n00bnoxious> Hey folks. I've been putting together a PPA with the intention of supporting Precise and Saucy... The control file definitely works locally for both and x86 and x64 in pbuilder, but I notice that it's only building the Saucy version, even though the changelog has 2 entries, one for Precise and one for Saucy. I assume I'm missing a pretty basic fact, and any advice is appreciated!
<n00bnoxious> Oh btw pbuilder will build for precise OR saucy fine
<n00bnoxious> And both arches, but on Launchpad it isn't building for Precise...
<n00bnoxious> Anybody?
<n00bnoxious> The long story short of my question is: Does Launchpad only build the very top revision in the changelog?
<dobey> any debian build system does, yes
<dobey> pbuilder isn't building the older changelog entry
<dobey> with pbuilder you are explicitly stating what to build on in the command line
<n00bnoxious> Ah I see
<n00bnoxious> So I have to upload two separate revisions with the same content, but different versions in the changelog?
<n00bnoxious> *different releases
<dobey> ideally, yes. you'd have 1.0-0ubunt1~ppa1~precise1, and 1.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1~saucy1 for example
<n00bnoxious> Ah ok I see :) Thank you for your help dobey :D
<n00bnoxious> And one last thing: I understand it doesn't accept binary uploads, but I also checked an older repository I had (a few days old) and it still said no packages had been uploaded even though the builds succeeded. Do I have to do anything after uploading the changes?
<dobey> no, you can't upload binaries
<dobey> no, if the source succeeds the binaries will be published automatically
<n00bnoxious> Is there some kind of waiting period until it publishes them?
<n00bnoxious> Ah ignore me
<n00bnoxious> It's all good I just saw packages come up now :D
<n00bnoxious> Thank you very much for your help!
<spayno> i'm just learning about launchpad now (though linaro).  Alot of the web pages haven't been updated since 2011 or 2012 (e.g. the most Recent Launchpad blog post is Nov 2012).  Was there an exodus in 2012?
<dobey> no
<beuno> spayno, I think it's mostly that the tool got good enough for Ubuntu, so a lot of developers were re-assigned
<spayno> bueno: thanks for the context/thoughts
<cjwatson> That said, there's still development; see https://code.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel
<dobey> yeah, "last blog post" is a horrible metric for whether a piece of software is actively used/developed
<cjwatson> For some reason the front page is behind on the blog
<cjwatson> http://blog.launchpad.net/
<spayno> i do know it's being used, and I'm happy to hear it is
<spayno> (more than it might appear from where I landed first)
<spayno> I do have a bonafide linaro question.  If you look at a build, can you find the configuration and scripts used to do the build (eg like in Jenkins?).  Specifically I'm looking at the following build and I want to know how they did it: https://launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+archive/staging-overlay/+build/5617474
<spayno> the build log gives me some hints, but I"m wondering if there is a real config file somewhere
<dobey> the source package is the "configuration"
<cjwatson> Yes, follow the link under Archive, then "View package details", then expand the relevant entry and you can grab the source package from there
<cjwatson> The entry points to the build system are in debian/rules
<cjwatson> Oh and you can unpack the source package (.dsc plus whatever it refers to, usually .diff.gz / .debian.tar.gz plus .orig.tar.gz, or similar) using dpkg-source -x
<spayno> cjwatson: trying your first way I picked a package, then expanded it.... now I'm not sure where to find the configuration
<cjwatson> I only gave one way :)
<cjwatson> so, expand acpi-abat, dget -x https://launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+archive/staging-overlay/+files/acpi-abat_0.2-0linaro1.dsc, look in acpi-abat-0.2/debian/rules
<cjwatson> (possibly dget -u if you aren't likely to have the relevant key available)
<spayno> cjwatson: dget-u worked great thanks.
<spayno> if I want to create a test/play project, should I just create one on qastaging.launchpad.net?
<cjwatson> You can do that, yeah
<dobey> or just staging.launchpad.net (i'm not sure what the difference between those two is exactly)
<cjwatson> I can never remember the precise details, but I'd probably use staging, I think it's overwritten slightly less often
<spayno> cjwatson: I'm now reading your blog post btw about your arm build farm
<spayno> cjwatson: do you an linaro share ARM build infrastructure or do they have their own hardware?
<cjwatson> spayno: I believe they have their own hardware, but they do run some ARM builds on Launchpad.  I don't know the details of how Linaro builds things.
<bekks> Hi! What could be wrong when I dont see a bug in "Affecting bugs" after just clicking "This bug affects me" in a bug?
<RFleming> Greetings.  I was redirected here to ask about an abandoned account
#launchpad 2014-04-12
<spec4d> Is anyone else blocked from logging on to launchpad because it does not recognize your e-mail even though it's the e-mail tied to your account? Or is it just me?
<dobey> just you
<spec4d> ...and it's magicly fixed itself. NM
 * spec4d slams his head on the desk
<jelmer> wgrant: what is ~rhinos?
<jelmer> looks like it's a hidden group that actually owns e.g. lp:convoy, making it impossible for me to view the page for that branch
#launchpad 2014-04-13
<wgrant> jelmer: Hm. That's the Canonical javascripters private team, but I'd expect you to still be able to see at least something of the branch.
<jelmer> wgrant: I can't access the branch page, but I can still clone the branch
#launchpad 2015-04-06
<rabbitskynet> Hi
<KaZeR> hi there
<KaZeR> can someone please help me with scripted translation uploads? i'm getting an error 500
<dobey> KaZeR: you'll probably have to wait until tomorrow. pretty much all of EU/UK is on holiday today
<KaZeR> oh right easter monday
<KaZeR> thanks dobey
<dobey> sure
<KaZeR> dobey: are you aware of an api that would allow downloading po files without having to request them via the UI and wait for an email ?
<dobey> no
<KaZeR> ok thanks
<dobey> oh, maybe that is possible
<dobey> if you get the project_series for the project, you can do getTranslationTemplates() on it, which will return a set of templates, and then for each translation_template, you can get the translation_files_collection, which is a set of translation_file, which has a web link that /might/ be where you can download the .po from
<dobey> hmm, or maybe not
<dobey> i guess it's probably the link to the language page for that template
<KaZeR> ha ok thanks
#launchpad 2015-04-07
<thegrreat> Helo guys
<thegrreat> Hello *
<thegrreat> test
<thegrreat> SO what's going on ?
<KaZeR> hi there
<KaZeR> can someone please help me with my translation-upload-from-script-returns-an-error-500 issue ?
<dobey> KaZeR: do you get the same result if you try to use the same page and form, directly within the browser?
<KaZeR> dobey: no from the browser it works
<dobey> that's firefox?
<KaZeR> or chrome
<dobey> KaZeR: tried pointing the script at the firefox cookies.sqlite? i'm betting the cookie inside the cookies.sqlite you're using is probably expired. it probably shouldn't give a 500 in that case, but that may be the problem
<KaZeR> interesting. let me double check
<dobey> KaZeR: was that the issue?
<KaZeR> dobey: unfortunately, no : 2015-04-07 10:08:20,379 ERROR Template upload failed (error 500, URL https://translations.launchpad.net/navit/trunk/+pots/navit/+upload)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> well, worth a guess anyway :)
<KaZeR> yep definitely
<KaZeR> thanks
<olly> is there a reason why the links in emails for translation downloads use http://launchpadlibrarian.net/ ?  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/ seems to work, and there's potential for an attacker to substitute translations with deliberate C format string vulnerabilities
<Logan> olly: what does that have to do with the secure connection?
<Logan> although I agree that the links should be HTTPS
<wgrant> Those links are actually unsecured because people complained in like 2007 that HTTPS was slow.
<olly> well, if it's http, it's not hard to intercept the connection in many situations
<wgrant> olly: Feel free to file a bug about that.
<wgrant> We're less likely to get backlash for security now.
<olly> i think the world has changed in those 8 years
<olly> wgrant: what against?  "launchpad itself"?
<wgrant> olly: Yep, https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<wgrant> It wasn't too many years ago that everyone was saying HTTPS for even the webapp was excessive :/
<teward> wgrant: couldn't it be forced webserver side to push the HTTP to HTTPS automatically?
<wgrant> teward: There's no point doing that at all.
<olly> anyone intercepting the http connection could redirect it instead
<wgrant> The attacker can just MITM the HTTP connection and remove the redirect.
<teward> wgrant: true, but it's one option :P
<teward> (disabling HTTP also works, and requiring HTTPS but there'll be complainers there too)
<olly> or redirect it to https://1aunchpad1ibrarian.net/
<teward> (this is one of the catch-22s in website operations)
<wgrant> We're unlikely to redirect the entire domain.
<wgrant> Bust most generated links to it are HTTPS nowadays.
<wgrant> Just a few stragglers.
<olly> wgrant: no, I mean an attacker could redirect it to a "lookalike" URL like that (ones instead of Ls there)
<wgrant> Oh, right, misinterpreted the context.
<olly> BTW, is there a reason why it emails a link rather than just allowing you to download from launchpad?
<wgrant> olly: It takes some time to export all of the files, so it needs to be asynchronous. So it needs to generate an email, so that email might as well contain the link.
<upsideout> is there a api or something that I caqn use to tie back to wannna build ?
<upsideout> thanks for your time
<upsideout> some way of filling my local wanna build server from launchpad
<upsideout> in the postgre data base ?
<upsideout> wgrant, ping
<wgrant> upsideout: Can you explain your situation more fully?
<upsideout> when you are free .  I will lurk
<upsideout> wow
<upsideout> awesome
<upsideout> so I have a auto build network
<upsideout> debian style
<upsideout> I want to fill my wanna build data base some how from launcpad
<upsideout> from a ppa and what not so that I do not need to use docker or LXC to make ppa work on system (testing)
<upsideout> wgrant, you do hangouts ?
<upsideout> wgrant, give me ten minutes and I will make a google drive drawing and share
<wgrant> upsideout: Why do you need to do these builds outside Launchpad?
<wgrant> upsideout: But you could fill the wanna-build database from the PPA's Sources files, surely.
<exobuzz> I have a deb on launchpad that won't delete. I deleted it a few months ago, but it still is there. Nothing is referencing it as I can see, but it wont get remove (it doesn't show up in the launchpad gui)
<exobuzz> this is the archive http://ppa.launchpad.net/jools/emgd-xorg1.9/ubuntu/pool/main/libe/libegl1-mesa/libegl1-mesa_10.1.3-0ubuntu0.3_all.deb
<upsideout> wgrant,  http://i.imgur.com/wjburrm.png
<upsideout> wgrant,  like into the postgre of wanna build somehow from launch pad
<exobuzz> Is there anything I can do to remove this file, or is there anything anyone can do to help ?
#launchpad 2015-04-08
<upsideout> so I can fill my 8 tb hardrives full of awesome software fo debian jessie and what nto
<upsideout> for * not *
<upsideout> wgrant,  I know that a lot of things should always stay public but maybe I can private message you to tell you why
<exobuzz> sorry - ignore me..
<exobuzz> brain glitch...
<upsideout> or maybe we can work on this together
<upsideout> dosent matter I have to make it happen
<exobuzz> hmm.. or not. it shows as deleted at least, but remains.
<wgrant> upsideout: PM me if you need, but things that can be public should remain public, so others can help and be helped by the discussion.
<upsideout> but I would like to work with the people close to the code to make a better eco system
<wgrant> upsideout: I don't understand what you're trying to do.
<upsideout> wgrant,  so I have a debian autobuilder network
<upsideout> just like debians in house one
<wgrant> exobuzz: Deletions are not instantaneous.
<upsideout> but i also want to be able to port things over to my auto build network from launchpad
<wgrant> exobuzz: Files can take more than 24 hours to disappear once they're able to.
<exobuzz> the delete was done 3 months ago
<exobuzz> it still shows as deleted today.. but remains
<upsideout> right so like fill the wanna build server from launchpad and also local
<wgrant> exobuzz: Ah, you triggered a race condition.
<wgrant> exobuzz: You deleted the source before the binary was published, so the initial delete in January didn't get the binary.
<exobuzz> oh
<wgrant> exobuzz: You seem to have just redeleted it now, which will have caught it.
<exobuzz> so another deletion now will work ?
<exobuzz> yeh
<exobuzz> that's awesome - thanks for the help :)
<wgrant> Yeah, source deleted three minutes after the build finished.
<wgrant> So that explains it.
<exobuzz> i uploaded to the wrong ppa and panicked.
<exobuzz> :)
<exobuzz> i should have been more patient - good to know for future
<upsideout> always keep the best part back exobuzz  :)
<wgrant> upsideout: So, why can't you just fill your wanna-build database from the Sources files that Launchpad produces?
<upsideout> not sure
<upsideout> I am trying to brain strom
<wgrant> I'm not quite sure that this needs brainstorming.
<upsideout> I just got a couple of TB and thought that mirroring and what nbot would be fun
<wgrant> There are well-known ways to get packages into wanna-build, and they don't require a special Launchpad API.
<upsideout> so you are saying htat I should some how have the sources file from launchpad portied to may dir for reprepro ?
<wgrant> If you want to build a PPA for Debian locally, it would make sense to import all the sources from the PPA into whatever local repository setup you use.
<upsideout> like use the dirs to download the sources from te branch's into my reprepro source dir so they build on timer or whatever
<upsideout> seems simple
<upsideout> I was over thinking it
<upsideout> not even sure why I was thinking postgre
<upsideout> dsc or nothing lol
<upsideout> s|nothing|bust|g
<wgrant> Right, there's no need for any information that's not in the published repository on ppa.launchpad.net.
<upsideout> so I just either need to know URL or something to get that
<upsideout> the dsc or whatever
<upsideout> I do not want a array that big so . .
<upsideout> maybe a api ?
<upsideout> could be wrong in my thinking again
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<wgrant> A file like http://ppa.launchpad.net/wgrant/ppa/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/source/Sources tells you everything you need to know.
<upsideout> got it thanks
<upsideout> really thanks
<upsideout> that is kinda what I meant by brainstorm
<ianorlin> hi I am having trouble signing into launchpad from any text mode browser as it claims I am a bot when I am trying to report a bug with ubiquity not launching in virtualbox for lubuntu
<dobey> i'm guessing those browsers don't properly support a feature which launchpad requires as part of a security check to ensure you're not a bot :)
<sarnold> ianorlin: if you run ubuntu-bug manually on a terminal, it should give you the option of copy-and-pasting  the url to a browser to fill in the text fields.. perhaps not as convenient as just having w3m work, but i tmight let you report the bug :)
<ianorlin> sarnold: I haven't gotten that to work it says not found
<dobey> sarnold: well if you have a DISPLAY it will just open your default browser too
<sarnold> dobey: thanks, I couldn't recall the criteria it used to figure out if it hsould prompt you or just open the browser for you..
<dobey> well if you don't have DISPLAY it might just open w3c or lynx or something
<dobey> i think it just uses the python webbrowser.open() call, which runs sensible-browser, and if that fails you get the printout maybe?
<ianorlin> dobey: I work around by installing openssh-server on the host and sftp the files to it on the host
#launchpad 2015-04-09
<grepper> I'm new to launchpad and bzr. I did a 'bzr branch ubuntu:tovid'. I aim to bring it up to date at least locally as it is not very current. I deleted some files with 'bzr remove' and finally did a 'bzr commit -m "blah blah". What happens if I push? Am I pushing to my launchpad project space or am I actually creating a branch on the official package repo? (ubunutu:tovid)
<wgrant> grepper: 'bzr push' will probably tell you it doesn't know where to push to.
<wgrant> Launchpad's model is rather different from sites like GitHub, though.
<wgrant> On GitHub everyone has their own fork, which is effectively their own project, and you propose merges between them.
<grepper> wgrant: so what have I actually done at this point ?
<grepper> when I do a bzr log I can see my branch along with the others already, which is a bit disturbing :P
<wgrant> But in Launchpad all the contributors can use the same project, just with their own branches. eg. if you look at https://code.launchpad.net/maas, you'll see the project's core developers and other open source contributors all listed together.
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<wgrant> bzr log doesn't list branches. It lists the revisions in your branch.
<grepper> bzr log -n0 is what I did
<wgrant> Have you read through the first few pages of https://help.launchpad.net/Code?
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> That still just lists the revisions in your branch. -n0 just asks it to show merged revisions too.
<wgrant> Do you have experience with other DVCSes?
<grepper> mainly svn (cvs before that). I just moved the project to GIthub so have had to learn git this last week. So I am thoroughly muddled.
<grepper> so my revisions will show up for others already, even though I haven't pushed anything ?
<wgrant> The "Distributed" in "Distributed Version Control System" is the important bit.
<wgrant> All your commits are totally local until you push them.
<grepper> great, that was what I was expecting from working with git
<grepper> can I push to my own account on launchpad ?
<wgrant> Launchpad branches have an owner and a target, two separate attributes. Anyone can push a branch up targeting Ubuntu's tovid package, as long as they push it to a branch owned by themselves or one of their teams.
<wgrant> The form of a package branch URL is lp:~USER/DISTRIBUTION/SERIES/PACKAGE/BRANCH. So in your case you'll want 'bzr push lp:~your-launchpad-username/ubuntu/vivid/tovid/short-description-of-your-branch'
<grepper> wgrant: okay, I'll give it a whirl, thanks
<grepper> none of that is different than what I expected btw, I was just concerned I should check it out as I am new to this.
<grepper> the actualy upstream project is mine, just wanted to contribute
<grepper> actual*
<cjwatson> The other thing to note is that most of the ubuntu:* branches (really lp:ubuntu/*) are auto-imported by a system that's kind of bitrotted.  We hope to replace it soon with something git-based, but that isn't ready yet.  In the meantime you will find that a number of those branches are broken or outdated; it's entirely reasonable to fall back to old-school and manipulate source packages directly, sending patches around and such.  ...
<cjwatson> ... pull-lp-source in the ubuntu-dev-tools package can help.
<grepper> hm, just I guess I should be targeting vivid at this point, I was thinking maybe I'd do a ppa for the 14.04 LTS
<grepper> okay
<cjwatson> lp:ubuntu/tovid seems to be up to date with the last version from before it was removed from Ubuntu, but you won't necessarily find that for other packages.
<grepper> its the only package I'm concerned with
<cjwatson> If you want to revive the maintenance of that package, it'll need to be in the development release, although of course you're welcome to maintain a PPA.
<cjwatson> (for that or for older releases)
<grepper> my account right now is a ppa account, or I think that is what I registered for
<cjwatson> Any Launchpad account can have PPAs.
<grepper> do I need something else to push to a branch as you indicated?
<grepper> ah, okay
<cjwatson> Any Launchpad account can also have its own branches.
<cjwatson> (when I say "if you want to revive the maintenance of that package", I mean in Ubuntu itself, which is the approach with greatest benefit although it also involves more up-front work, so you may well not want to start there right at first)
<grepper> yeah, I don't see myself as a maintainer of a ubuntu package, I'm the sole maintainer, developer etc of the tovid project as it is.
<grepper> just wanted to contribute. It was removed because of incompatibiities that have been resolved (libav etc).
<cjwatson> Fair enough.  You might well find somebody willing to pick it up now that it's on libav and such (thanks!).
<grepper> I did post on the bug reports, but dunno if the old maintainer is still reading it or interested.
<cjwatson> Maia Kozheva packaged it originally and was dealing with it for some time, but they aren't subscribed to the bug and I don't recall whether they're still around.
<cjwatson> Err, apparently I mean Maia Everett now.  Still at least a bit active on LP.
<grepper> okay
<grepper> at least I have it it working locally, creating a 0.35.0 deb and so on, so I may as well do a ppa
<grepper> is there any kind of review process for ppa's ?
<cjwatson> No.
<grepper> okay, thanks for your help !
<grepper> I may be back tomorrow with questions ...
<grepper> cjwatson: okay I did "bzr push lp:~grepper/ubuntu/trusty/tovid/tovid-0.35.0_branch" , does that look okay ?
<grepper> how do I see it on a web interface, I don't see anything on my user login page
<grepper> ah, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~grepper/ubuntu/trusty/tovid/tovid-0.35.0_branch/changes
 * grepper does a zombie walk off to bed
<cjwatson> grepper: Sure, or https://code.launchpad.net/~grepper/ubuntu/trusty/tovid/tovid-0.35.0_branch
<wgrant>  /b 5
<grepper> How do I reupload to my ppa? My first ppa upload sucessfully built, but I noticed a little while ago that libsox-fmt-all doesn't provide the 'sox' binary anymore, so needed to change this one depends to 'sox'. I tried a bzr bd -S and the tried to upload with dput, but received an upload failed message.  I followed this guide to the error: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors, rebuilt with debuild -S and tried to
<grepper> upload again. Same error.
<sarnold> did you get a specific error message from an upload tool or via email?
<mapreri> I somehow guess you did not change the version
<grepper> yes, that is what I just realized
<grepper> seems a bit harsh to have to change the version when I just uploaded the first, but I can understand the reasoning
<grepper> sarnold: yes, it was an email
<grepper> thanks for confirming mapreri
<mapreri> grepper: the reasoning is: "republishing the same version is just evil"
<grepper> heh
<grepper> no one has seen my 1st upload but God and the launchpad hardware/software :)
<grepper> hm, so 0.35.0-0ubuntu0 --> 0.35.0-0ubuntu1 , or  0.35.0-1ubuntu0 ... or ..?
 * grepper googles Ubuntu versioning
<mapreri> you also might want to use some other suffix, like ~ppaN or +ppaN, it depends. you can use whatever versioning you want, i guess quite nobody will care
<sarnold> or 0~grepper0 if you're making speculative builds..
<grepper> looks like ubuntu0 stays as there is no debian package version, so 0.35.0-0ubuntu1 is good enough. I may add another suffix though
<grepper> er, sorry, 0ubuntu means no debian package is what I meant
<mapreri> means there isn't such a package in the debian archive
<wgrant> grepper: The rule is that if you change the package, you must change the version.
<wgrant> Which doesn't seem like a particularly unreasoanble restriction.
<grepper> wgrant: yes, I have gathered that :)
<grepper> damn, shouldn't run debuild in a bzr dir, it deletes the .pc/ directory
<grepper> Upload went fine, thanks. Sorry for the noise, realized the obvious answer after I asked.
#launchpad 2015-04-10
<orion> Hi. Where can I find a good guide on creating a package from a git repository and uploading it to a PPA?
<wgrant> orion: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ and https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA should tell you what you need to know.
<orion> I don't want to use Bazzar for source control.
<orion> I want to use git.
<teward> um... that packaging guide explains both... sorta.
<wgrant> orion: The bzr parts of that guide are limited. You can ignore them if you don't want to use bzr.
<teward> ^ that
<wgrant> https://wiki.debian.org/PackagingWithGit has some git-specific bits.
<grepper> this page has a dead link: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Copying  ( https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/+archive/ppa/+copy-packages )
<StevenK> I wouldn't copy from the ubuntu-mobile PPA :-P
<grepper> I was trying to figure out how you can have support for more than one ubuntu version for your ppa
<grepper> how is that done?
<grepper> for example the packages I have install on 14.04 -> vivid
<grepper> (as vivid stands now)
<grepper> ah, found a 'copy packages' link
<grepper> thanks :)
<grepper> I should probably move where my code lives after finding out this fact of the packages working on all these ubuntu releases. Right now its https://code.launchpad.net/~grepper/ubuntu/trusty/tovid/tovid-0.35.0_branch. Is that too problematic to bother with ?
<wgrant> grepper: Package branches are always associated with a particular release, so I'm not sure there's anywhere better to move it if you want a single branch for all of them.
<grepper> okay, thanks
<grepper> the ppa doesn't have 'trusty' in it so its not really going to cause confusion I don't think
<wgrant> grepper: What do you mean?
<wgrant> I see a package for trusty in your PPA.
<grepper> wgrant: no, I mean there is no 'trusty' in the url as in the one I was concerned about. Its fine
<grepper> both are fine with me , just wanted to ask if I was doing it the right way.
<wgrant> grepper: Right, a single PPA can provide packages for all Ubuntu releases.
<wgrant> It's very rare that you'd create a separate PPA for each release.
<grepper> right
<grepper> is it usual to have all the package names the same regardless of target release?
<wgrant> Yes, otherwise upgrades wouldn't work.
<grepper> okay
<wgrant> If the same binaries work on each release (they'd mostly stop working due to library ABI breaks), it's OK to copy them up to newer series.
<wgrant> But if they need to be rebuilt (eg. because libav changed its soname), you'll need to upload multiple versions.
<wgrant> If the source doesn't need changes, you'd often just append eg. ~ubuntu14.04.1 to the trusty version.
<grepper> okay
<grepper> if I upload a new version, do I need to use the web interface to copy them to each release again ?
<grepper> or is there a command line interface to that
<wgrant> You can use the copy-package tool from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools.
<grepper> great, thanks
<wgrant> eg. copy-package --from=~grepper/ubuntu/ppa --from-suite=trusty --to-suite=utopic --include-binaries tovid
<grepper> thanks for the example
<wgrant> (that's just a convenient CLI wrapper around the archive.copyPackages API)
<cjwatson> grepper: I've fixed the dead link, thanks.
<grepper> np
<dobey> p
<grepper> Is there a way to sign a package without getting a prompt? I tried ~/.bazaar/authentication.conf
<grepper> thanks for the p btw
<grepper> nothing like a good p
<dobey> it was a math joke
<dobey> sign as in gpg?
<grepper> yes
<dobey> gnome-keyring has support to function as a gpg-agent, so if you've stored the passphrase in the keyring, and the keyring is unlocked, you shouldn't get a prompt; assuming debsign finds your key correctly
<grepper> debsign must find it as it prompts for password and signs it
<grepper> though I seem to have to enter it twice, maybe that is by design
<dobey> probably signing two different things
<grepper> ah
<grepper> dunno why the gnome-keyring thing isn't working then, it has pam support enabled
<dobey> don't know, it works fine here
<grepper> fixed, had to jump through a few hoops
#launchpad 2015-04-11
<KaZeR> hey wgrant
<wgrant> KaZeR: Hi
<KaZeR> i just got your answer about my translation upload issue. thanks for looking into this
<KaZeR> i double-checked with an up to date cookie : 2015-04-10 17:37:07,569 ERROR Template upload failed (error 500, URL https://translations.launchpad.net/navit/trunk/+pots/navit/+upload)
<KaZeR> ( my call is ./translations-lp-upload -p navit -e trunk -t navit  /home/navit/github/bin/po/navit.pot -k cookies.sqlite )
<wgrant> What's the body of the 500 response?
<wgrant> I've not seen this translations-lp-upload tool before.
<KaZeR> that's all i get from translations-lp-upload. i can dig a bit
<KaZeR> this script comes from : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-l10n-tools
<KaZeR> if you know of another one, i'm interested :)
<wgrant> I don't know of another one.
<KaZeR> ok
<KaZeR> i managed to workaround the problem for now by using curl and sending the cookie info in the headers for now
<dreamcat4> hello. would it be OK to cross-build an android image on launchpad.net build farm ? it is for a target hardware similar to the rpi2
<dreamcat4> not and app, an android image
<dreamcat4> or to put it another way, what are the resource limits for SourceBuilds ?
<wgrant> dreamcat4: What exactly are you trying to do?
<wgrant> (and why do you want to do it on LP?)
<grepper> if I have a package that works as is for several Ubuntu releases, can do a depends like:  foo | bar, foo | libbar   ...  where foo is in both releases, but bar and libbar are only in vivid ?
<dreamcat4> wgrant: nevermind. i guess i should use a more appropriate service, such as google compute engine
<grepper> its actually mplayer | mpv, mplayer | libmpv1 .  There is also a ffmpeg | avconv Depends: but that is okay as they can be installed side by side in Vivid
<wgrant> grepper: It's fine as long as at least one can be satisfied everywhere.
<grepper> wgrant: awesome, thanks. I did notice that dpkg didn't complain on trusty, but still wasn't sure if it was strictly kosher
#launchpad 2016-04-11
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad temporarily offline due to a network issue | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tsimonq2> aha! that's what's been going on... :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: do you have access to https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus ?
<tsimonq2> whoops
<wgrant> I'm getting there.
<wgrant> Lots of other things to do.
<tsimonq2> meant wgrant :)
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<c_smith> hey, is something going on with Launchpad?
<tsimonq2> wxl: sorry, accident :)
<tsimonq2> c_smith: topic :)
<c_smith> ah, I see. didn't notice. XD
<c_smith> and wxl is here, eh? nice to see some fellow Oregonians here.
<tsimonq2> lol yeah I'm pretty good friends with him FWIW :)
<c_smith> don't know him all that well myself, only real contact I've had with him is through the LoCo
<tsimonq2> I see :)
<c_smith> now if only I could figure out why cairo dock flat out refuses to load the notification area in Arch...
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<oparoz> Hello, is there a snap package builder status page to know when to avoid requesting builds?
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/builders ?
<oparoz> PErfect, thanks dobey :)
<oparoz> And where do we report issues?
<oparoz> When pulling a dependency: EOF occurred in violation of protocol (_ssl.c:645)
<dobey> for snappy builds? i presume bugs against launchpad itself (https://launchpad.net/launchpad)
<oparoz> Thanks you dobey
<oparoz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1569023
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1569023 in Launchpad itself "Snap builder fails to pull files (violation of protocol)" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> oparoz: Is this repeatable?
<cjwatson> It looks potentially transient to me
<oparoz> cjwatson: yes. Sometimes it fails elsewhere, when doing a git clone
<oparoz> cjwatson: This new build seems stuck: https://code.launchpad.net/~olivier-interfasys/+snap/owncloud-snap/+build/535
<cjwatson> OK, I've heard others muttering about the snap proxy being not totally reliable, so perhaps the former problem is that
<oparoz> cjwatson: Looksl ike some networking issue, but the dashboard shows everything as green
<cjwatson> NTP> wtf
<cjwatson> /builders won't tell you about this sort of thing
<cjwatson> oparoz: I would suggest cancelling that one and re-requesting
<cjwatson> we might get a more complete log after cancellation
<cjwatson> let me try cancelling it, in fact
<oparoz> cjwatson: OK, I'll let you do it
<cjwatson> mm, this isn't cancelling very quickly, so I suspect that the VM crashed early on
<oparoz> So, I 've tried 4 build and it used 3 different VMs, all failed at some point because of the network
<cjwatson> I think you've misdiagnosed the last one as a network issue
<cjwatson> looks much more like catastrophic guest crash to me
<cjwatson> yeah, after cancellation we didn't get a build log out of it, that generally indicates that the VM was toast
<cjwatson> try once more for luck?
<cjwatson> the builder name basically doesn't matter, it's a fresh VM every time
<cjwatson> so you actually got 4 different VMs
<cjwatson> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/253330034/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_armhf_owncloud-snap_BUILDING.txt.gz is your problem to fix, not a network problem
<cjwatson> you are not permitted network access after the pull phase has completed
<cjwatson> hm, wait, no
<cjwatson> ignore that last :)
<oparoz> cjwatson: :)
<cjwatson> two of them seem likely to be proxy bugs
<oparoz> Is it all from the same machine or do these hosts belong to a cluster?
<cjwatson> cluster
<cjwatson> or rather, a private cloud
<cjwatson> it's an openstack cloud running on a pile of HP Proliant m400 cartridges plugged into a single chassis
<oparoz> Nice pile ;)
<oparoz> The new build failed again, since it all fails at the same step, I suspect a proxy problem bwtween that cloud and Sourceforge
<cjwatson> the git.l.n resolution failure is odd, I would suspect that of being a problem with the infrastructure since there's some slightly exotic stuff going on in this cloud region to avoid long-fat-pipe latency problems
<cjwatson> oparoz: what's the URL it's trying to pull there?
<oparoz> The URL given as a source is HTTP, maybe it doesn't like that
<oparoz> source: http://sourceforge.net/projects/boost/files/boost/1.59.0/boost_1_59_0.tar.gz
<cjwatson> HTTP should work
<cjwatson> SF redirects it to HTTPS anyway
<oparoz> When I tried to get the file using wget, I do get lots of redirections
<oparoz> 301, 302, 302, 302, 200
<cjwatson> I really must arrange to get access to the production squid logs, this is difficult to debug otherwise
 * cjwatson adds a card for that
<oparoz> cjwatson: I've launched a new build with another URL to see if it helps. Seems stuck, but maybe it's still downloading the 80MB file
<cjwatson> Silly question but have you tried it locally?
<oparoz> cjwatson: Not recently. I was afraid it would rebuild MySQL...
<cjwatson> I'm trying it here but my ADSL is very slow
<oparoz> But I will if it fails with the new URL
<oparoz> cjwatson: Just tried and no problem to pull the file
<cjwatson> oparoz: OK.  I walked five miles this morning carrying a cat back and forward to the vet so I'm pretty tired, I'll pick this up again tomorrow if none of my colleagues beat me to it
<oparoz> No worries, thank you cjwatson
<cjwatson> and that one got 504 (gateway timeout).  definitely need to have a look at squid logs
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> from a staging instance: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15767707/
<oparoz> cjwatson: Locally it bounces to a non-SSL URL
<cjwatson> With --debug I see it bouncing around a bit and then hanging
<cjwatson> or sometimes just failing earlier
<cjwatson> oparoz: looks like network-level trouble, I've punted to sysadmin
<oparoz> Thank you cjwatson!
<SpamapS> o/ ... login.launchpad.net is still up/down ... can't use my launchpad openid today. Anybody else experiencing that?
<wgrant> SpamapS: Can you explain the problem?
<SpamapS> wgrant: I'm using openid from launchpad, and from time to time login.launchpad.net times out.
<SpamapS> wgrant: it has also worked a few times today, so it's not 100% down.
<SpamapS> wgrant: also o/
<wgrant> SpamapS: So the problem you're seeing is a TCP connection timeout?
<SpamapS> wgrant: I can't 100% say for sure. My browser never shows login.launchpad.net, it just shows me the openid consumer's redirect page.
<SpamapS> wgrant: but then a refresh sometimes does work.
<SpamapS> "The server at login.launchpad.net is taking too long to respond."
<SpamapS> wgrant: it is working perfectly now.. so it's entirely possible the problem was internet storms. ;)
<wgrant> Right, but it's a network-level timeout, not an application-level one.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<wgrant> SpamapS: Which network are you connecting from?
<wgrant> We're seeing weird packet loss to particular external networks, so Internet storms seem reasonable.
<SpamapS> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15769308/
<wgrant> SpamapS: Thanks. Any additional data is valuable, as everything's quite confusing.
#launchpad 2016-04-12
<SpamapS> wgrant: Yeah, intermittent problems are the worst sort of demon
<wgrant> SpamapS: We think it's been fixed for a while. Let me know if it's still broken.
<oparoz> Hello, how much RAM do the arm64 builders have and is there an image of the VM it uses available?
<cjwatson> oparoz: 8GiB per guest, and sorry no but it's basically just a cloud image with   launchpad-buildd bzr-builder git-build-recipe quilt binfmt-support qemu-user-static   installed
<cjwatson> a 15.10 cloud image at the moment if I recall correctly
<cjwatson> what are you trying to achieve?
<oparoz> Thanks cjwatson
<oparoz> I'm trying to see if I can design a local builder instead of a remot one
<oparoz> The smaller devices can't compile MySQL and the remote builders don't offer enough debugging capabilities
<cjwatson> Aside from the network proxy issue, surely it's just a matter of running snapcraft in a chroot
<cjwatson> You could look at lp:launchpad-buildd and see what buildsnap does, which isn't complicated
<cjwatson> And ignore the network proxy bit and cross fingers :)
<oparoz> Well, the network issue is gone when using a different URL, but there is another failure, right at the end, during stripping and I have no idea why this is happening
<cjwatson> (I don't think there's anything secret about the VM images, and it would even be useful for us to have them public; but it's a bit logistically difficult to arrange, and I suspect it wouldn't actually be of much direct help to you anyway)
<oparoz> And that's one other thing, inherent to the nature of sharing builders. We have to start from the beginning every time whereas locally, you just rebuild the part which failed
<oparoz> I'll take a look at lp:launchpad-buildd :)
<cjwatson> That certainly looks like just running snapcraft would reveal the same thing.
<oparoz> Except that you have access to all the files, so you can look at the config and build logs, etc.
<cjwatson> Perhaps there's something odd with Go on arm64
<oparoz> It did work last week, so I suspect some package update
<oparoz> But I didn't write that part, so it's difficult to offer help if I report the issue. All I can say is that this doesn't compile on arm64
<cjwatson> It's also odd that ldd apparently exits non-zero without writing anything to stderr.
<cjwatson> (Also also, I wish I'd never looked at the run_output function.  Why on earth doesn't it just use subprocess's ordinary environment-handling facilities?)
<oparoz> No idea :D
<oparoz> That's the code: https://github.com/kyrofa/mdns-publisher
<cjwatson> No help to me, I don't speak Go.
<oparoz> Me neither
<chrisr_> Hi! I'm having problems "porting" a package in our ppa from wily to xenial. It depends on "libqt5webengine5" in another of our PPAs. I copied that over from wily to xenial but the package is still not found.
<chrisr_> build log: https://launchpad.net/~ethereum/+archive/ubuntu/ethereum-dev/+build/9564842/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.cpp-ethereum_1.2.3-SNAPSHOT-260-20160412-44207e7~xenial-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> That doesn't say it's not found; it says that it's uninstallable.
<chrisr_> ppa that contains the package: https://launchpad.net/~ethereum/+archive/ubuntu/ethereum-qt/+packages
<cjwatson> (Possibly in combination with your other build-dependencies.)
<chrisr_> ah, ok
<chrisr_> the webengine package is also slightly odd
<chrisr_> it says wily in several places although it is sorted into xenial
<chrisr_> I tried to re-upload it manually, but did not get any reply from launchpad
<cjwatson> If you don't get any reply that's normally because you forgot to sign it or the signature was bad in some way.
<cjwatson> When a package says "wily" in the top entry in debian/changelog, that's only where the developer initially intended to upload it; it can be copied around elsewhere later without modifying the package.
<chrisr_> ok, thanks! Then I'll try to dig deeper into why the package is not installable.
<cjwatson> chrisr_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15785085/
<cjwatson> chrisr_: i.e. libqt5webengine5 and libqt5qml5 are inconsistent in this environment
<cjwatson> Whether you need a different libqt5qml5 or a different build of libqt5webengine5 I do not know
<cjwatson> The last line there should have been "chdist apt-cache ethereum show libqt5qml5 | grep qtdeclarative-abi" actually, but it doesn't matter since the result is the same - neither of your PPAs contain libqt5qml5
<cjwatson> Basically it looks like you've binary-copied forward a wily build of qtwebengine-opensource-src that actually needs to be rebuilt against xenial's Qt libraries
<chrisr_> ah, thanks
<chrisr_> but the versions seems to be different too, right?
<chrisr_> do you think a sourc-build of the qt5 package would help?
<chrisr_> (qtwebengine at least)
<chrisr_> so as far as I know, qtwebengine is not included in any of the ubuntu repositories, but qt5 itself is
<cjwatson> chrisr_: What I'm saying is exactly that you appear to need to rebuild qtwebengine-opensource-src for xenial.
<cjwatson> I don't know what you mean regarding versions, but it probably isn't important.
<lool> Hi there
<lool> I'd like to setup a snap package from a github brnch
<lool> I understand this can only be done with a branch in Launchpad
<lool> so I've requested a mirrored branch here https://code.launchpad.net/~openswitch/openswitch/ops-snappy
<lool> but a) the import failed (2016-04-12 12:12:05 INFO    No branch found at remote location.) and b) would it be possible for the import to be a git branch too?
<cjwatson> lool: You need a trailing ".git" on the import source, because GitHub does some strange user-agent sniffing.  I've fixed that and am re-running the import.
<cjwatson> lool: git-to-git mirroring is underway, but not available yet.
<lool> thanks
<lool> 2016-04-12 12:15:13 INFO    Unable to import branch because of limitations in Bazaar.
<cjwatson> Ah, submodules.
<cjwatson> You lose, sorry.
<lool> 2016-04-12 12:15:13 INFO    The repository you are fetching from contains submodules, which are not yet supported.
<lool> ok; I guess I might go with travis-ci for now
<oparoz> lool
<cjwatson> You do have one other option.
<lool> thanks for the quick action though
<cjwatson> lool: Mirror it manually.
<lool> I could cron the git mirror
<lool> yeah
<oparoz> lool, Just add a remote repo to your project
<oparoz> and push to 2 locations
<cjwatson> Oh, right, snap
<cjwatson> oparoz: I don't think this is lool's project
<lool> I do co-maintain this specific github project
<cjwatson> Or maybe it is?  OK
<oparoz> Ah, yeah, that won't work then...
<lool> but I'm not the only one pushing to it
<lool> is there a github mechanism I can leverage to trigger a push to launchpad?
<lool> like webhooks or something
<lool> I kept hearing about this, but I never researched what it is
<cjwatson> lool: You could use webhooks, but you'll need something external to Launchpad to receive the webhook and arrange a pull/push.
<cjwatson> Webhooks are basically just an HTTP POST.
<cjwatson> At the moment Launchpad can send webhooks itself, but doesn't have the facility to receive them, so that would have to be hooked up elsewhere.  But it would certainly be an option for making the thing event-driven rather than cronned.
<lool> I'm trying to see if github has a way to trigger a git push directly, seems not
<cjwatson> Not as far as I know.
<lool> otherwise I could have a CGI on some host receive the web hook and do the git pull + push
<cjwatson> Besides, it would have to have your key.
<lool> there's a PubSubHubbub alternative to web hooks, but it's quite similar in nature
<cjwatson> They're pretty similar.
<cjwatson> Basically the same in fact.
<cjwatson> Webhooks can be signed in the way specified by the PubSubHubbub spec.
<cjwatson> I don't know if GitHub implements the subscribe bit of PubSubHubbub.
<cjwatson> Webhooks are basically an implementation of the publishing part.
<cjwatson> Ah yes, from https://developer.github.com/v3/repos/hooks/#pubsubhubbub it looks like it does implement subscribe, nice.  I think that just gives you a way to create webhooks on repositories you don't own.
<cjwatson> It might be worth us using that for git imports once we have them.
<lool> cjwatson: I wonder: have travis CI ever contacted about watching Launchpad repos?
<cjwatson> lool: No, and they've rejected requests to do anything other than GitHub in the past.
<lool> ah, too bad
<oparoz> cjwatson: How do you feel about pushing an official Snapcraft patch part of 2.8 to the arm64 building cloud? ;)
<oparoz> cjwatson: It fixes the go stripping problem
<cjwatson> oparoz: we don't push snapcraft to our builder cloud, that's not how it works
<oparoz> Ah, you pull it from a central repo I guess
<cjwatson> oparoz: each build installs snapcraft from a sources.list which includes ppa:snappy-dev/ubuntu/tools and the primary Ubuntu archive
<oparoz> cjwatson: OK, so we'll just have to wait :)
<cjwatson> oparoz: so the snappy developers can do this either by uploading a suitably-patched package to their PPA, or just by putting it in xenial
<cjwatson> oparoz: but it's explicitly up to them, not us :)
<oparoz> cjwatson: Final freeze is this week, so we'll just have to wait
<cjwatson> oparoz: final freeze has no bearing on their PPA
<cjwatson> oparoz: and in any case a simple targeted bug fix could still be uploaded to xenial
<oparoz> cjwatson: I think they don't want to push 2 releases this week, but I'll ask, thanks
<shishir-a412ed> Hi Guys ... I am new to launchpad
<shishir-a412ed> I have a upstream project I need to work on. But I have no idea where to start ?
<shishir-a412ed> is this something similar to git ? can I clone a repository ? n work locally ?
<nacc> shishir-a412ed: what upstream project?
<shishir-a412ed> nacc, cloud-init
<nacc> shishir-a412ed: i think you mean to be asking about bzr not launchpad?
<shishir-a412ed> nacc what the difference ?
<davmor2> shishir-a412ed: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git and http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<nacc> shishir-a412ed: should be able to follow the instructions at: https://code.launchpad.net/cloud-init to set up your own local branch
<shishir-a412ed> the code is hosted on launchpad i.e launchpad.net/cloud-init
<nacc> shishir-a412ed: right, hosting != SCM
<nacc> shishir-a412ed: git and bzr are SCMs
<shishir-a412ed> nacc, right but can I use git for SCM ?
<shishir-a412ed> with cloud-init
<nacc> shishir-a412ed: i would ask in #cloud-init to be sure, but afaict it's bzr only?
<shishir-a412ed> nacc, oh okay. let me ping over there.
#launchpad 2016-04-13
<alkisg> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ seems down, should users report such issues, and where?
<wgrant> alkisg: That's not a Launchpad service, so #canonical-sysadmin is appropriate. But that outage is known, but it could be a couple of days until it's fixed.
<alkisg> Thank you wgrant
<morphis_> cjwatson: would it be possible that we get quilt installed on the launchpad snap builders?
<morphis_> cjwatson: now that external git repo access is possible that seems to be the last thing preventing our snaps to build successfully
<morphis_> cjwatson: see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/253596978/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_network-manager_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> morphis_: build-packages: [quilt]
<cjwatson> in the relevant part
<morphis_> ah, right .. totally forgot about that small thing :-)
<morphis_> cjwatson: thanks ..
<cjwatson> np
<morphis_> cjwatson: as I see it in the options, arm builds are supposed to work too?
<cjwatson> morphis_: They aren't enabled by default, but you can use "Change details" on the snap to enable them.
<morphis_> cjwatson: great
<morphis_> cjwatson: looks like there are still some problems with the proxy allowing external connections: getting 'git.kernel.org: Name or service not known' in a snap build
<wgrant> morphis_: DNS resolution won't work unless the request goes through the proxy. Launchpad sets appropriate http_proxy environment variables, but it's up to snapcraft and your build process to respect them.
<morphis_> hm
<cjwatson> I don't see the error you're talking about in https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+snap/network-manager either, but perhaps it's somewhere else.
<morphis_> cjwatson, wgrant: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/253610516/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_bluez_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> morphis_: Use https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/bluetooth/bluez.git rather than git://
<cjwatson> git:// isn't proxied
<morphis_> cjwatson: I see
<morphis_> cjwatson: so, yeah switching to http works
<cjwatson> good
#launchpad 2016-04-14
<lazyPower> Greetings, I've got a question about projects in relation to jujucharms and how launchpad is setup to warehouse charms which seems like a very specific tier of preconditions that have to be met in order for anything to work in here...
<lazyPower> I've got a charm project that exists in a user namespace, but anytime you attempt to file bugs, it states that the package doesn't exist in the jujucharms collection. If i remember correctly this is due to how charms work in launchpad, that only a promulgated charm gets this via aliases
<lazyPower> is there a way i can alias a project? As the new charm store is decoupled from launchpad, and its entirely reasonable to want bug tracking on a package that only exists in a users namespace
<cjwatson> Not really, I'm afraid.  The best you can do is add a bit of text that points people to some top-level project that you use for bug tracking (perhaps only for bug tracking).
<wgrant> But it's not clear that the charms distro still makes sense in the new world, in which case aliases are irrelevant.
<wgrant> eg. you'd file bugs against https://launchpad.net/postgresql-charm rather than https://launchpad.net/charms/+source/postgresql
<wgrant> The latter was a hack that was meant to be replaced three years ago anyway.
<wgrant> lazyPower: Why do the branches need to stay under https://launchpad.net/charms?
<lazyPower> wgrant well, it doesnt now that you've said that
<lazyPower> i agree
<Mez> As there's nothing in the topic... Issues with launchpad atm?
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Firefighting: one haproxy frontend failed | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> sysadmins are investigating
<tjaalton> topic says "one haproxy frontend failed", did it also break ppa builds?
<tjaalton> they're stalled
<cjwatson> tjaalton: We stopped buildd-manager for the duration to avoid compounding the damage.
<cjwatson> tjaalton: Should be back up soon.
<tjaalton> ok, cool
<cjwatson> Turns out the buildd-manager really doesn't like half its librarian uploads failing.
<tjaalton> heh
<giovino> is it safe to assume this CA error is related to the haproxy being angry
<giovino> http://pastebin.com/raw/bV3hNJf1
<cjwatson> giovino: How long ago was that?
<cjwatson> giovino: Both frontends look OK to me at the moment.
<giovino> let me test again
<giovino> i’m seeing it right now on a this
<giovino> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<giovino> it could me just me in theory… ?? i didn’t test too much as i noticed there were many issues with launchpad…
<giovino> here’s the full output
<giovino> http://pastebin.com/raw/hzYxistt
<giovino> same error on os x box from same Internet connection
<giovino> same error on ubuntu box in AWS too
<giovino> probably not just me :)
<cjwatson> giovino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15832590/
<giovino> hmm how could i see it on three different boxes two different networks?
<cjwatson> giovino: Perhaps they all happen to have very out of date CA certificates?
<cjwatson> I don't know, but it doesn't look like a Launchpad problem to me
<giovino> os x too?
<giovino> hmm ok
<cjwatson> Oh, hmm, I see it from another network
<giovino> good.. i’m not insane
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> tjaalton: should be better now
<cjwatson> (and your earlier upload was reprocessed)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: cool, thanks
<cjwatson> giovino: still looking, but I think this is unrelated to the outage
<giovino> ok.. i’ll do some reserach too.. how it first popped up for me is ansible yelled at me when it was trying to add and ppa
<giovino> my guess something has changed.. the first thing i did was to look to see if lanuchpad has a new ssl cert which it does not appear it does
<cjwatson> giovino: can you find an HTTPS site that *does* work on the affected systems?
<cjwatson> 'cos on mine I get the same on slashdot.org, sourceforge.net, reddit.com, microsoft.com
<cjwatson> which rather suggests it's a local problem
<giovino> hmm .. github.com throws same error too
<giovino> yea ok.. letting launchpad.net off the hook.. i suspect we’ve (the internet) have some other issue
<tjaalton> something wrong with the publisher still?
<cjwatson> tjaalton: please can you give details if you have a problem
<cjwatson> it's not fun to have to guess :)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: sorry :) https://launchpad.net/~freeipa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages opendnssec has been trying to get published for some time
<cjwatson> There does seem to be something wrong there; let me see.
<tjaalton> I did upload -1.5 quickly after 1.4 when things were somewhat offline, then deleted those and uploaded 1.6 which then built
<tjaalton> dunno if that has something to do with it
<cjwatson> No.
<cjwatson> The publisher has been globally stuck since the nutmeg outage.
<tjaalton> ahah, ok :)
<cjwatson> tjaalton: Should recover soon.
<tjaalton> cjwatson: cool, thanks!
<tjaalton> LP is really slow syncing with debian
<tjaalton> 18h since I uploaded sssd point-release there
<tjaalton> tomorrow maybe..
<wgrant> tjaalton: Debian may be having dak issues; all the mirrors I see are about 20 hours
<wgrant> old
<wgrant> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/sid/main/source/
#launchpad 2016-04-15
<george_e> Question... I have a repository being imported from GitHub and someone sent a pull-request. If they added submodules in the pull request but later removed them and squashed the commits - is it safe to merge?
<wgrant> george_e: That should be fine if it was rebased so that any commits including submodules no longer exist.
<george_e> wgrant: awesome, thanks.
<tjaalton> wgrant: ok, syncpackage output is just misleading then
<wgrant> tjaalton: Howso?
<tjaalton> it says lp hasn't picked up the new version
<wgrant> tjaalton: rmadison reports 1.13.4-1, but all the mirrors I've checked only have 1.13.3-1. Perhaps dinstall works but mirror pushes don't.
<tjaalton> okay
<hyakuhei> Hey, can anyone help with 2fa?
<wgrant> hyakuhei: 2FA is part of Ubuntu One, not Launchpad. #canonical-sysadmin is your best bet.
<hyakuhei> Thanks wgrant
<teward> if there's a bug report filed as spam, who do I bother to get the entire report removed?
<cjwatson> teward: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<teward> thanks
<teward> done
<nsantos> cjwatson: hi, we have an issue with some pending packages on https://launchpad.net/~oil-ci/+archive/ubuntu/production/+packages , they are marked as "built but not yet published" for quite a while now... could you take a look and maybe fix their status?
<nsantos> cjwatson: it's canonical-oil, doberman, and weeblclient, all latest builds for trusty
<cjwatson> nsantos: looking
<nsantos> cjwatson: thank you
<cjwatson> nsantos: how long is "quite a while"?  this is a private PPA so I can't look directly
<nsantos> cjwatson: since yesterday evening
<clivejo> hi, can PPA's be configured to give certain diffs?  ie can I configure my PPA to only show diffs with the archive and not previous PPA builds?
<cjwatson> clivejo: I don't think so, sorry
<clivejo> awww :(
<cjwatson> nsantos: can you give me an example package name/version?
<nsantos> cjwatson: canonical-oil-0.1.12~bzr593~precise-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1~ppa1
<nsantos> doberman-2.6.0~bzr326~trusty-0ubuntu1  and  weeblclient-1.1.0-30-g1cce500~trusty-0ubuntu1
<nsantos> those are the 3
<cjwatson> hmm, I see logs of those being published
<nsantos> cjwatson: jhobbs will add you to the ppa in the next few minutes so you can look directly
<cjwatson> nsantos: yeah, I was just going to ask for that, thanks
<nsantos> cjwatson: they are ok for trusty, but somehow hang for precise
<cjwatson> nsantos: oh, the versions you gave above were specifically for trusty
<nsantos> cjwatson: soory, the other way around, ok for precise, hang for trusty
<nsantos> right
<clivejo> I am trying to add my kubuntu email to my LP page.  I click on the Add button but I never recieve an actual email with an embedded link to link on, anyone know how to fix this?
<cjwatson> nsantos: any word on that PPA access?
<nsantos> checking
<cjwatson> clivejo: I'm almost out of time for the week and will need to wait for a long log sync before I can check anyway, so I suggest asking a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad with details
<clivejo> not a huge problem anyway, but just wondered if there was something i was doing wrong
<nsantos> cjwatson: you should have access now
<cjwatson> nsantos: Thanks.  Just setting myself up to have a look at the on-disk-published archive too.
<nsantos> thanks
<cjwatson> nsantos: still looking, though these versions are making me go cross-eyed
<cjwatson> 0.1.12~bzr593~precise-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1~ppa1, I can't even
<nsantos> I know... sorry
<nsantos> appreciate you looking
<cjwatson> it seems to be judging the packages it just published as eligible for removal, for some reason
<cjwatson> nsantos: Oh, I see.  The history is a bit involved; are you OK with me discussing it here (a public channel)?
<cjwatson> I'd just be exposing names, versions, and times.
<nsantos> cjwatson: sure, or go to direct message
<cjwatson> Right, I'll explain it in a query.  It's basically a package copy race.
<nacc> why is an archive.owner (e.g., launchpad.distributions["ubuntu"].main_archive.owner) "https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~ubuntu-archive" ? ... i don't think the example for "Get dsc-files for sources in an archive" is working (with the devel API)
<dobey> becasue archive.owner is a link toa a team or person, and ubuntu-archive is the team that owns the main archive
<nacc> dobey: ah ... but then i'm not sure but that get_dsc() example isn't accurate, right? because afaict, that's not where the dsc files can be found anymore (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+archive/+files/cobbler_2.4.1-0ubuntu2.dsc vs. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/cobbler_2.4.1-0ubuntu1.dsc)
<dobey> i am not sure what example you're referring to
<dobey> url for the example?
<nacc> sorry! https://help.launchpad.net/API/Examples
<dobey> your first url doesn't specify which archive
<dobey> hmm, yeah, that example seems wrong
<nacc> dobey: ok :)
<dobey> at least for distribution archives
<dobey> might work for PPAs
<nacc> ack, i'll figure out a better way -- i've got it mostly working, just need to figure out how to get from either a distribution or archive to "ubuntu" or "debian" :)
<cjwatson> what the heck is that example doing
<nacc> cjwatson: i've been struggling to figure that out myself -- mostly because it was wrong
<dobey> cjwatson: looks like it's a not particularly pretty way to get the .dsc files from a PPA
<cjwatson> yes I know what it *thinks* it's doing
<nacc> dobey: the problem is the reference to the "previous examples" of an archive is the main ubuntu archive, not a PPA
<nacc> so maybe something got reorg'd at some point and that did work, not sure
<dobey> nacc: i think you want i.package_upload.custom_file_urls
<dobey> nacc: and pick the one out of that result set which ends with .dsc
<cjwatson> err you don't want custom_file_urls for dscs
<cjwatson> no no no
<dobey> oh no?
<cjwatson> dscs aren't custom, they're source
<nacc> heh
<cjwatson> nacc: I've simplified that example so it should actually work
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks!
<dobey> cjwatson: what the heck is a custom file then? :)
<cjwatson> using sourceFileUrls would likely be better, but fixing the example for that was more work and it introduces complexities like different spelling between API versions
<cjwatson> so whatever
<cjwatson> dobey: weird things like d-i image tarballs, UEFI images for signing, that kind of thing
<dobey> oh
<cjwatson> all the strange exceptions
<nacc> cjwatson: that results in something like
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary~ubuntu-archive/+files/cobbler_2.4.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<nacc> which isn't found
<cjwatson> oh right, sorry, will fix harder
<nacc> cjwatson: np, thanks for your help!
<cjwatson> nacc: try now
<cjwatson> wait, no
<cjwatson> argh
<cjwatson> now :)
<dobey> heh
<cjwatson> I don't know if that code predated web_link, or if the author was just unaware of it
<cjwatson> my guess would be the latter
<cjwatson> and ~owner/+archive is very very old since that's the >8yo assumption that a user has exactly one PPA
<nacc> cjwatson: awesome, thank you!
#launchpad 2016-04-16
<alexlist> Hi... I know I'm a bit early, but I just tried to upgrade a server from 15.10 to 16.04 and got an error upgrading squid. When I try to submit a bug, Launchpad complains it doesn't understand the form data ...
<alexlist> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid3/+filebug/b2f8bbcc-03b8-11e6-8b20-002481e7f48a?field.title=package+squid3+3.3.8-1ubuntu16.2+failed+to+install%
<wgrant> alexlist: Hm, try dropping the % from the end of the URL.
<wgrant> alexlist: It looks like it's causing some security checks to fail due to the invalid URL encoding.
<alexlist> wgrant: I did that already, didn't help ...
<alexlist> wgrant: and no, I didn't try SQL injection on LP :P
<wgrant> alexlist: Can you try again?
<alexlist> wgrant: \o/
<alexlist> wgrant: I had a second machine to upgrade, now we have a proper bug report... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid3/+bug/1571174
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1571174 in squid3 (Ubuntu) "package squid3 3.3.8-1ubuntu16.2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving triggers unprocessed" [Undecided,New]
<alexlist> probably copypasta incomplete last time...
#launchpad 2016-04-17
<compton> https://launchpad.net/windows10onlinesupport        - This account is spam
<compton> This spam account is maintained by https://launchpad.net/~sarahmathers
<compton> @LaunchpadMods Kindly flag it
<hggdh> hello folks, bug # 1571301 is spam, can you please take care of it?
<hggdh> no, it is not. The new comment makes it look like it
 * hggdh really needs a coffee
#launchpad 2017-04-10
<mpt> cjwatson, wgrant, hi, is anyone tending answers.launchpad.net/launchpad spam reports lately? There are a few open since last month, and conversely with a couple recent ones the spam seems to have been deleted without reference to the report.
<cjwatson> mpt: The latter is unsurprising since there's considerable automation.
<cjwatson> mpt: We've been dealing with some of the others, but the gaps are usually where we need to do something non-trivial (e.g. remember how list spam deletion works, implement sprint deletion, ...)
<mpt> ah ok
<wgrant> mpt: Do also avoid quoting significant amounts of spam when reporting it
<wgrant> The aggressive automatic cleanup whitelists certain accounts, but it's still not good.
<mpt> wgrant, oh, I didn’t know. I was copying only a few words just in case, but now I know that’s how it works, I’ll stop doing that altogether.
<wgrant> mpt: the spammers will happily burn thousands of accounts per day. we need to be extremely aggressive to prevent it from going crazy, including minimising occurence of text in search engines
<mpt> understood
<Odd_Bloke> There's currently an enormous powerpc queue; any ideas why we (AFAICT) don't have anything building stuff from it?
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Fallout from the zesty powerpc removal. Fixed.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Thanks!
#launchpad 2017-04-11
<mwhudson> do snap builds run as root?
<mwhudson> ah log makes the answer clearly yes
<mwhudson> i'm looking at this failure, can't reproduce locally: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/315197087/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_go-tip_BUILDING.txt.gz
<mwhudson> i've tried in a chroot, which is the most obvious strangeness about the buildd environment
<mwhudson> same kernel version
<rbasak> How do I get from a bug_task to the name of the source package in Ubuntu to which it refers (assuming it is an Ubuntu task)?
<rbasak> I see target_link, but if that's an IDistroSeries that seems to refer to the series as a whole, instead of a specific source package?
<rbasak> Ah
<rbasak> "t.target.name" I think.
<rbasak> target_link will be distribution_source_package which does include the source package.
<rbasak> I think what confused me is that bug_target says "Examples include an IDistribution, an IDistroSeries and an IProduct" and I didn't realise that an IDistributionSourcePackage exists.
<cholcombe> can launchpad mirror from private github repos?
<cholcombe> i want to create a snap from it
<dobey> i don't think so
<cholcombe> dobey: that might be why i've been waiting for hours and it hasn't imported haha
<cholcombe> that explains some stuff
<dobey> i mean, it's private, so why would launchpad have access to it?
<cholcombe> true
<cholcombe> i figured if the owners matched on github and launchpad that maybe it would work
<dobey> and then it wouldn't be private on launchpad, which would defeat the purpose of it being private on github
<cholcombe> haha good point
<dobey> well launchpad doesn't have your private keys
<cholcombe> i'm not thinking this through
#launchpad 2017-04-12
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: wgrant: Looks like git branch updates might be stuck again?
<cjwatson> sassenfrassen
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: restarted
<Odd_Bloke> Thanks!
<washuu_de>  When something aborts with an error and I see a popup where on launchpad is that sent to? Can I add info to it? (I'm registered on Launchpad)
<washuu_de> The popop lets me choose if I want to send an error report. But WHERE does that error report land? Is it public or at least accessinle for me so I can make it public if it isn't a duplicate.
<washuu_de> I try later... No one home...
<washuu_de> I let my computer idle on this channel and read the logs tomorrow...If anyone anseres my question.
<washuu_de> s/anseres/answers
<cjwatson> washuu_de: that goes to errors.ubuntu.com rather than Launchpad, and isn't generally public (since it often contains private user data)
<cjwatson> washuu_de: the general idea is that that kind of thing is handled in bulk, e.g. by looking for top crash reports, rather than flooding developers with automatic bugs they need to deal with manually
<washuu_de> Oh, I see. Let's see if I can read it. Maybe something in that report my computer sent is helpful for that bug.
<washuu_de> Thank you.
<cjwatson> washuu_de: (in some cases a similar interface is used to file bugs on Launchpad, but you'd know if that had happened - it takes you through the web interface - and this is generally disabled by default for stable releases.  you can use tools like ubuntu-bug to trigger that process manually)
<washuu_de> The bug I got has a miriad of duplicates and hasn't been worked on for more than 9 months. After it happened a dozen or so times here I became curious how it is handled. I can just restart it and it works ok for some time.
<washuu_de> It looks like either it takes a day to show there or it is necessary that lots of reports are sent there. I get  "An error occurred while trying to load the most common problems." when I search by date.
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I don't know the details there.
<washuu_de> No problem. I found out that nautilus crashes after a while when I run it with root rights. Maybe I shouldn`t do that. But it is so convenient to start gedit from there. For little tweaks...
<washuu_de> Bye
#launchpad 2017-04-13
<rbasak> >>> l = Launchpad.login_with('~racb', service_root='production')
<rbasak> >>> l.load('http://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/yakkety/+upload/15120335')
<rbasak> ...
<rbasak> NotImplementedError: Can't look up definition in another url (https://api.launchpad.net/devel/#package_upload)
<rbasak> Help?
<rbasak> python3-launchpadlib	1.10.3-3ubuntu0.1
<rbasak> On Xenial.
<rbasak> Google suggested some http/https mismatch, so s/https/http/ in that example.
<rbasak> But the https URL (as returned by the upload's self_link attribute in another process) doesn't work either.
 * rbasak disappears for a bit, back later.
<wgrant> rbasak: version='devel' in login_with, or use a version-relative path in l.load ('/ubuntu/yakkety/+upload/15120335')
<cjwatson> Or both!
<wgrant> Indeed, preferably.
<rbasak> wgrant: that works. Thanks!
<rbasak> I'd prefer to not have to munge foo.self_link myself though, so I think I should probably continue to use the absolute path?
<rbasak> I can always be explicit with version='devel' at both ends
<wgrant> rbasak: That can't be the self_link, since a self_link from the same client will have the right version
<wgrant> If you're passing URLs between clients then you'll need to be consistent with the version that you use.
<rbasak> I was specifying no version I believe
<rbasak> At both ends.
 * rbasak double checks
<rbasak> Ah, no I wasn't.
<rbasak> I was specifying version='devel' at one end, and nothing at the other end.
<wgrant> That'd do it.
<rbasak> Sorry! Thank you for your help.
<wgrant> np, easy fix
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: wgrant: Missing git MP diff generation again. :(
<Odd_Bloke> I'm assuming it's the same problem as before, but OOPS-c0b9497a37bafd039cdcf90aebd9311d if you need it.
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-c0b9497a37bafd039cdcf90aebd9311d
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: restarted
<Odd_Bloke> Thanks! :)
#launchpad 2017-04-14
<caraka> question: what format or rather where should I request the -dbgsym packages for my daily repo?
<wgrant> caraka: Check the "Change details" page for your PPA
<acheronUK> spamming bug reports: https://launchpad.net/~detrizio
<caraka> wgrant: thank you! debug symbols hiding in plain sight. I always worry when I follow the instructions from old threads...
<lyn||ian> Wow so much spam on the launchpad users list recently :(
#launchpad 2017-04-15
<Actionparsnip> Hey guys
<Actionparsnip> Can someone please attend this
<Actionparsnip> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Actionparsnip> Spam city
#launchpad 2018-04-09
<sven4> Just tried to do an apt-get update and got this message: "Could not connect to ppa.launchpad.net:80 (91.189.95.83), connection timed out". Is it just me, or is it down?
<wgrant> sven4: Looking
<wgrant> sven4: It's on its way back.
<sven4> Awesome, thanks wgrant!
<sven4> Buying you a beer seems impractical. What's your favorite charity?
<wgrant> sven4: Should be happy now.
<kyrofa> Getting timeouts, everything okay in LP?
<kyrofa> OOPS-baab93698c53302b26352788a2445b46
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-baab93698c53302b26352788a2445b46
<kyrofa> Yeah... can't do anything
#launchpad 2018-04-11
<mwhudson> does launchpad support importing translation templates from git?
#launchpad 2018-04-12
<wgrant> mwhudson: Not directly.
<tsimonq2> What's up with builds taking almost ten minutes to
<tsimonq2> to upload
<tsimonq2> (Pressed Enter before I could complete the sentence...)
<tsimonq2> I'm specifically looking at this: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/security-test-builds/+sourcepub/8981308/+listing-archive-extra
<tsimonq2> It could fix itself, but this is certainly unusual.
<tsimonq2> That was...unusual.
<tsimonq2> I think it's good now.
<mwhudson> wgrant: turns out that the pot file wasn't even in vcs so oh well
<mwhudson> i found the place to upload it eventually
<cjwatson> mwhudson: I've started some work on it (the buildd side of things is in the review queue), but it's incomplete
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, I think there are lot of builder stuck in Cleaning again
<ricotz> *builders
<cjwatson> one of our sysadmins was working on something there earlier, checking
<ricotz> every builder counts with this archive rebuild in progress ;)
<ricotz> cjwatson, any progress? (some are stuck for 5 hours and some even since yesterday)
<cjwatson> I was out running :P
<cjwatson> I mean the situation is really not *that* bad, but I'll do some reset
<cjwatson> s
<cjwatson> should be recovering now
<ricotz> cjwatson, I am about to push some longer builds and want to have some counter argument for doko
<ricotz> cjwatson, thanks
<ricotz> (having like 20 x86 builders being stuck has some impact)
<cjwatson> 13, FYI
<ricotz> ok, thank you
#launchpad 2018-04-13
<mvo> hey, I got an oops when LP tried to generate the diff for https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/launchpad/add-cnf-metadata-to-release-file/+merge/343161 anything I can do to re-trigger this ?
<cjwatson> mvo: lp-shell production devel -> lp.load('/~mvo/launchpad/add-cnf-metadata-to-release-file').unscan(rescan=True)
<cjwatson> mvo: you may have to repeat this several times at >=6-minute intervals - keep an eye on https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/launchpad/add-cnf-metadata-to-release-file.  Unfortunately LP's own history is deep enough that pushing new branches of it can take several attempts to scan
<cjwatson> it's usually best (if annoying) to get it scanned before creating the MP, as that way there isn't an initial mostly-blank email - but the diff should catch up once the branch is scanned
<cjwatson> will stop being a problem once we switch to git, if my buildbot upgrade RT ticket ever makes it to the top of the queue ...
<mvo> thanks cjwatson I try this after lunch
<Rumen> Ubuntu 18.04 / 64 missing icons in the status bar. Sometimes they appear, but in most of the times - no. Mega, Dropbox, Classic menu indicator, Weather etc ...
<Rumen> Anybody have clue how to fix that?
<rbasak> Rumen: wrong channel. Try #ubuntu+1.
<Rumen> OK thanks
#launchpad 2018-04-15
<Laibsch> How do I cut a release from a bzr trunk hosted on launchpad?
<cjwatson> Laibsch: I mean that's mostly up to where you're going to host the release.  You should probably tag it with bzr, and then you might build a tarball and upload it to LP, or maybe you want to upload it to PyPI/npm/CPAN/your-own-website/whatever
<cjwatson> Mostly not really LP's business :)
<lamneth> anyone here who been able to have launchpad authentication work for Windows ???
<lamneth> Windows 10 more precisely
<lamneth> sorry!  back!
<lamneth> anyone who's been able to successfully register SSH keys and make bazaar work on Windows here???
<cjwatson> It might be better to say what's going wrong when you try
#launchpad 2019-04-08
<cpaelzer> hi, I was wondering about https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#packageset as used in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~wgrant/lp-ftbfs-report/production/view/head:/source/build_status.py#L106
<cpaelzer> wgrant: ^^ as it is your code, but I guess you are away already
<cpaelzer> I might miss the right connection here to recognize what it is
<cpaelzer> but the only thing I found was https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/BuildScores
<cpaelzer> which mentions package sets for upload-permission-management
<cpaelzer> are those was it used to e.g. grant https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev some upload permissions?
<cpaelzer> if so where would those package<->Team corellations be controlled
<cpaelzer> that almost seems like seed names ... hmmm I better stop guessing and wait for an answer ...
<cjwatson> They're maintained by the DMB.
<cpaelzer> so it is what backs PPUs and such things then?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cpaelzer> great thanks for resolving my puzzlement
<cjwatson> Usually, anyway (it's also possible to grant PPU for individual packages)
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: are their contents available as read-only somewhere and only the DMB has write
<cjwatson> I mean you just linked to where they're available yourself
<cpaelzer> well as wfallback I might just use the launchpad python API to get all content right
<cpaelzer> typo-mania
<cpaelzer> yes I can use the api to fetch them for sure
<cjwatson> Also https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/ though
<cpaelzer> I wondered if there is a launchpad.net/...magic.../listing them
<cpaelzer> that is what I was looking for
<cpaelzer> thanks cjwatson
#launchpad 2019-04-09
<tjaalton> are there known issues with the ubuntu buildd's? I've some ppa builds that didn't finish after an hour (build should've taken 5-10min), and now failing to cancel
<cjwatson> tjaalton: buildd-manager has got stuck; I've requested a restart (though there's no IS vanguard around just now, so it may take a while)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<cjwatson> tjaalton: Should be happier now
<tjaalton> cjwatson: indeed!
<seb128> cjwatson, thx! :)
<wxl> in a project group, what is the "bug tracker" field for? i tried to throw in a url and no dice
#launchpad 2019-04-10
<wgrant> wxl: It takes the name of an external bug tracker that's registered in Launchpad. See the search icon next to the box, or https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers. It's not a very commonly used field.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad.net offline 04:00 - 04:30 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mwhudson> wgrant: am i misremembering or is there going to be a way to request a particular snap build publishes into a particular channel, independent of the way the snap is configured in launchpad?
<wgrant> mwhudson: That's not something that exists or is currently roadmapped.
<mwhudson> wgrant: ok thanks
<wgrant> mwhudson: What's your use case?
<wgrant> Only autobuilds can currently publish, because the snap's configuration is trustworthy while the requestBuilds parameters might not be.
<mwhudson> wgrant: i can't really remember :)
<wgrant> Launchpad will be shortly going offline for a few minutes for another database upgrade.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> Everything's been back for a while, and all looks good.
<alkisg> Hi, I have an import from github to launchpad bzr, for managing my project translations. It's been failing for months: https://code.launchpad.net/~epoptes/epoptes/epoptes/+index
<alkisg> I think that the reason may be a "git --amend; git push --force" that I did in the past; how can I bypass the issue now, do I need to delete and re-create the import?
<alkisg> cjwatson: hi, can I somehow test your commits in LP bug #1793266 ? I think it affects all repositories that were imports, and I have 3-4 of them that I would like to delete currently...
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1793266 in Launchpad itself "Unable to delete repository" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1793266
<alkisg> Third question: launchpad recipes do NOT support directly importing from github, right?
<alkisg> And fourth and last question: launchpad translations do NOT support importing .po from launchpad git branches, but only bzr branches, right?
<wgrant> alkisg: recreating the import is easiest, the deletion stuff isn't ready yet but you can always rename the branch and push or import a fresh one, recipes can't pull directly from GitHub but you can do a git import and build a recipe from that, and git translations integration doesn't exist yet but is vaguely being worked on
<alkisg> Thank you for everything wgrant :)
<rbasak> spam in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1721223. Would you prefer a question?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1721223 in Snappy "Networkd fail to set ip address between leases if ip address changes on UbuntuCore" [High,Fix committed]
<tsimonq2> I'm getting timeouts with PPAs today, probably related to the upgrade, yeah?
<tsimonq2> Ahh, nvm, a blip maybe?
<rbasak> Filed https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/680167
<syllogismrxs> Hello. I'm trying to build opencv4 on launchpad. It builds correctly with pbuilder on my local system, but fails on Launchpad because the opencv CMake downloads files from the internet before the actual build starts. Is there anyway for my Launchpad build environment to access the internet to download files during CMake configure time?
<brlin> syllogismrxs: Network access is provided via Proxy AFAICT
<syllogismrxs> Hmm, ok. For some reason the opencv CMake project reports an error about not being able to download a file from github. Maybe it's a different problem. I'll keep looking.
<wgrant> brlin: only snap builds have any Internet access. It is forbidden for a recipe or binary build to use resources from the Internet.
#launchpad 2019-04-11
<brlin> brlin: You're right.
<ginggs> wgrant: hi, could http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/multidistrotools/ be updated for disco please?
<wgrant> ginggs: Done
#launchpad 2019-04-12
<ginggs> wgrant: thanks!
#launchpad 2019-04-13
<acheronuk> LP git: 503 Service Unavailable, No server is available to handle this request.
<acheronuk> not completely dead now, but very slow
<cjwatson> acheronuk: not sure what happened; I see a load spike and a gap in our metrics immediately afterward, but no chatter in our outage channel and it seems to have self-recovered.  Looks like the outage duration was about 25 minutes
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thanks. yeah, seems ok now :)
<cjwatson> Ah, was a recipe-build-induced spike
<cjwatson> I think
<acheronuk> sounds plausible
<cjwatson> Usual thing of ~mutlaqja's zillion recipes firing at once
 * acheronuk does git pull on 214 repos
<acheronuk> that will tests it. lol
<acheronuk> oh. kstars. nuff said
<cjwatson> Recipe builds are harder on it because they're always clones from scratch
<cjwatson> I've considered trying to space them out but the problem is that that would add extra complexity to an already extremely sensitive query (the "which build should I grab next" one in buildd-manager)
<cjwatson> And we've hit cliff-edges on that before ...
<cjwatson> I suppose I could space them out at request-daily-builds time though; that would be less sensitive
<cjwatson> Would need to be careful to avoid starvation
<alkisg> Hi, our (greek schools) ppa is still using a 1024 key, should we somehow upgrade it to 4096? https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<cjwatson> alkisg: We should upgrade all PPAs, but don't yet have the ability to do so, and it isn't entirely clear how it'd work from the client end.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1331914 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1700167
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1331914 in Launchpad itself "Allow users to re-generate a PPA signing key" [High,Triaged]
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1700167 in Launchpad itself "new PPAs are re-using old 1024-bit RSA signing keys" [Undecided,New]
<alkisg> Thank you cjwatson, I'll postpone it then
<wxl> unknown error on bug watch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1801440
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1801440 in calamares (Ubuntu) " When the "System Language" and "...Locale" are displayed, "UnitedStates" contains no space." [Low,Triaged]
<wxl> to be fair, the bug is fix released in ubuntu, so it doesn't matter too much, but i've seen some other problems with github bugs, so i'm reporting it in case it's indicative of a larger problem
#launchpad 2019-04-14
<cjwatson> wxl: can you file a bug please?  I won't be able to look until at least tomorrow and will probably have forgotten about it otherwise
<dsi_> Hi, I got this error: "Rejected: sam_0.13-1.dsc: Unknown section '-'" - it makes no sense, there's no '-' section
<hloeung> dsi_: might help us if you pastebin the dsc
<hloeung> I mean, help us help you
<dsi_> https://pastebin.com/CbRG8qh9
<hloeung> might be the Package-List 'unknown'
<hloeung> Package-List:
<hloeung>  sam deb unknown optional arch=amd64
<dsi_> I have no idea from where the "unknown" is coming from
<dsi_> working with launchpad is very painful
<hloeung> I don't think this is a launchpad issue, more packaging but whatever
<hloeung> you're welcome to try get your package landed in Debian, and from that I think will sync across to Ubuntu
<hloeung> you're also welcome to build the packages yourself, set up your own APT archive and host it yourself
<dsi_> thanks, that was very helpful \s
<wgrant> dsi_: You probably forgot a Section field in either the Source or one of the Package stanzas in debian/control
<wgrant> dsi_: lintian will warn you about this sort of thing locally; it's in no way Launchpad-specific.
<dsi_> those fields are in the control file, lintian only shows me warnings
<wgrant> Can you pastebin your debian/control?
<hloeung> https://gitlab.com/sam-resources/sam/blob/master/sam_0.13-1/DEBIAN/control that?
<hloeung> unless a modified version was used
<wgrant> That's a binary control file, not sure why it's in version control
<dsi_> that's a different thing from hours ago
<dsi_> https://pastebin.com/aVnEH5sY
<dsi_> this debian thing is way too overcomplicated
<wgrant> dsi_: How did you build the package? That control file shouldn't have produced that .dsc.
<dsi_> debuild -S -sa
<wgrant> (but you also probably just want Section: utils, not Section: contrib/utils)
<dsi_> the documentation is pure gold...
<wgrant> The "unknown" in "sam deb unknown optional arch=amd64" in the .dsc suggests there was no section field.
<wgrant> dsi_: We're more likely to be able to help if we can see exactly what you're trying.
<wgrant> e.g. the source tree that you're using, or both the .dsc and the .tar.gz
<wgrant> And the documentation you're following
<dsi_> I started to fix the warnings and now it says that it accepted the package
<wgrant> Warnings are generally there for a reason :)
<wgrant> Some checks that lintian may only have as a warning may be enforced by archive management software like LP and dak.
<dsi_> Yeah, but it seems like a warning wasn't a warning but an error
<dsi_> Error: signing key fingerprint does not exist
<wgrant> Where did you get that/
<dsi_> add-apt-repository -y ppa:istvand/sam
<wgrant> dsi_: Your PPA's signing key is only generated once you upload the first package, so it can take a few minutes to show up (and it takes a few minutes for uploaded packages to appear there anyway)
<wgrant> The key is there now
<dsi_> I still get the same error
<dsi_> weird, now it starts an apt update log and says "403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]"
<wgrant> On which file? That's not very possible.
<wgrant> Unless you have a weird proxy
<dsi_> i have  no proxy
<dsi_> I ran add-apt-repository ppa:istvand/sam
<dsi_> then pressed Enter because it asked me to
<wgrant> huh, something very weird is going on, let me see.
<dsi_> then it tried to download the repo
<wgrant> dsi_: Ah, it wasn't quite published yet. It won't 403 any more.
<dsi_> perfect!
<dsi_> thanks!
<wgrant> Just a bit of a setup process for a new PPA, which can take a few minutes.
